# M.C.B.A. members Built show case !



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## modeltech

man dude!!! you are an amazing builder!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

*LOVE YOUR WORK MINI!!!!*


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

:worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## S-10sForever

wow dude your crazy!
What kinda car is this









And would you sell this bug









or tell me how you built it


----------



## S-10sForever

oppz









thG BUG LOL


----------



## drnitrus

:0 
you know i like them


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 19 2006, 05:07 PM~6786623
> *oppz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thG BUG LOL
> *


This BUG belongs to KUSTOMBUILDER ! I just posted it up to show some of the builds i have done ! There are many kits that i showed that i dont have anymore ! A few of the ones i have post are up for sale of at Betos Place ! http://betoscustomdesigns.com/

Ther are very cheap in my eyes so go check his site out and maybe you you guys can own a Minidreams Inc. Build ! 

As far as how i built it or any of them are all just by opeing the box and going at it ! That was 1 of the dumbest question ever S-10 !


----------



## S-10sForever

What about the rack on the bug? u make that? how?

Also whats that awsome blue and silver car on the 20inch wires?
do you still got that one?


----------



## Project59

Show off :angry: 

















































:roflmao: looking killer bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior

they all look bad ass, 
really like the blue '50s chevy pick up
towards the end.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 19 2006, 06:12 PM~6787326
> *Show off :angry:
> :roflmao: looking killer bro! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## tyhodge07

the bubble caprice is still my favorite, than the orangish monte, i think its the one u had in the build off


----------



## S-10sForever

I AGREE FULLY!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy

i bow down to your excellence :bow:


----------



## wagonguy

:worship: edit lol

i love them wagons!!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Bad Ass Homie.


----------



## Models IV Life

THE BUG BELONGS TO KB??? AHHH MAN I BETTER NOT SEE THAT CAR IN COMPETITION!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## modeltech

some killer work there marinate!! tight!!


----------



## SOLO1

Dam nice. :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma

wow lots of amazing builds coming out of this thread...


----------



## Mr Biggs

here is the 656 war engine. 950 hp



















my 69 roadrunner w/ a 426 hemi

































1999 corvette prostreet








my 1932 3 window coupe.


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modeltech

MR.BIGGS, allow me to pull myself up off of the floor and tell you that you are wizard with plastic models!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus

Great Stuff!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S ...
i still got a few more im looking for right now. brb. :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

u guys are doing a awesome job keep it up...david i just wanted to say that im honored to have one of your kit in my collection...u will get full creidt when i go to shows.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 20 2006, 10:00 AM~6791089
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S ...
> i still got a few more im looking for right now. brb. :biggrin:
> *



Biggs , you got more pictures of that last impala the red one. I read in an article a while back it had a lot of stuff that operated and never knew it was yours.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

are all of you mcba guys in different areas of the country? anyone on the east coast?


----------



## bigdogg323

to all the m.c .b.a members who posted up my respect to u all of. u all of u guys have some sick ass models. keep them coming. now that's what building a model is all about building. for what you're imagination could do once again my respect 2 u guys 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thu
mbsup:

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 20 2006, 11:44 AM~6791695
> *are all of you mcba guys in different areas of the country? anyone on the east coast?
> *


WE ARE SPREAD ALL OVER THE U.S.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 20 2006, 02:30 PM~6792289
> *WE ARE SPREAD ALL OVER THE U.S.
> *


FROM CALI TO AZ TO KANSAS TO JERSEY TO JAPAN TO ALASKA!


----------



## S-10sForever

Bigdogg took the words outta my mouth. All you M.C.B.A. members are the leaders in this fourm. You guys are the crazyiest builders ever!!! Im so glad that i get to chatt with you guys and share ideas. You guys keep me going on building. One day id like to be in th M.C.B.A.

Thanks guys for all your support.

Good luck in the the new!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 01:34 PM~6792320
> *Bigdogg took the words outta my mouth. All you M.C.B.A. members are the leaders in this fourm. You guys are the crazyiest builders ever!!! Im so glad that i get to chatt with you guys and share ideas. You guys keep me going on building. One day id like to be in th M.C.B.A.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support.
> 
> Good luck in the the new!!!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 20 2006, 11:26 AM~6791593
> *Biggs , you got more pictures of that last impala the red one. I read in an article  a while back it had a lot of stuff that operated and never knew it was yours.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

here are a few more ..still loking for my other pics.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 20 2006, 01:55 PM~6792410
> *hey biggs i member that 64 from way back that shit look sick dogg
> *


member,,you member,,, thank's big dogg. that 64 was one of my hardest car's to build.


----------



## S-10sForever

Did u do those murals???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 02:03 PM~6792460
> *Did u do those murals???
> *


:thumbsup: yup that be me.


----------



## All Out Customs

Now that's some custom work with attention to detail.  :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 20 2006, 02:02 PM~6792457
> *hey bigs what kind of real car are these models sitting on???? got some pics :biggrin:
> *


i knew u were gonna ask that....lol :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 20 2006, 01:04 PM~6792478
> *i knew u were gonna ask that....lol :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

dam biggs ur making me have flash backs with those models homie :around:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 20 2006, 02:06 PM~6792491
> *:biggrin:
> *


one of my homie's from USO car club gave it to me..if you look real good you can see some ghost pattern's that say USO. IT'S IN MY BACK YARD.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 20 2006, 02:04 PM~6792469
> *Now that's some custom work with attention to detail.   :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S ALL OUT CUSTOMES.. THAT'S THE ONLY WAY I BUILD. GOT TO KEEP IT REAL.


AND BIG DOGG THOSE WHERE THE GOOD OLD DAY'S.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 20 2006, 01:15 PM~6792561
> *one of my homie's from USO car club gave it to me..if you look real good you can see some ghost pattern's that say USO. IT'S IN MY BACK YARD.
> *



yeah thats badass but the patterns look familiar :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 20 2006, 01:17 PM~6792574
> *AND BIG DOGG THOSE WHERE THE GOOD OLD DAY'S.
> *


yup :tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 20 2006, 02:19 PM~6792593
> *yeah thats badass but the patterns look familiar :dunno:
> *


IT WAS FROM A WHYLE BACK THE CAR WAS A FULL SHOW CAR. I TRY AND FIND PIC'S OF IT SOMEWHERE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 20 2006, 02:19 PM~6792593
> *yeah thats badass but the patterns look familiar :dunno:
> *


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

still got a few more pics when i get home i'll post them.


----------



## 408models

Ok so i just started to get back into modleing this year and since then i've started so many projects that i work one and start another and it never feels like i get any done. So this is what i've completed so far not much but something. Many more to come.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey 408 that glasshouse looks sweeeeeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

nice cars fellas!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2006, 03:28 PM~6792684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Marinate
Which rims did you use on the 73 Caprice. ???


Thanks
oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Hey Mini where do you find the time????? LOL


oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 20 2006, 07:53 PM~6794468
> *nice cars fellas!
> *


X2, got me droolin!


----------



## betoscustoms

I sold most of mine, but I see them posted here and there on this forum. I will post the ones I kept tomorrow.


----------



## 95imp

> lovin this monte


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: big ups to all of the mcba :thumbsup: 

cool idea to showcase all these rides, definatly topnotch :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness

i just wanted to say thanks to everone for giving me motovation to build again


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 19 2006, 05:06 PM~6786618
> *wow dude your crazy!
> What kinda car is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would you sell this bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or tell me how you built it
> *


where were these rims purchased :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

They are spokes from the Revell Caddy SUV !


----------



## S-10sForever

from a revell kit. nice rims, i got some...


----------



## bigdogg323

i just wanted to say thanks to biggs for the invite homie 

gracias carnal


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 21 2006, 04:58 PM~6799662
> *i just wanted to say thanks to biggs for the invite homie
> 
> gracias carnal
> *


WELCOME HOME HOMIE!


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 21 2006, 06:05 PM~6799674
> *thanks :thumbsup:
> *


GETTING LARGER AND LARGER ! 











Welcome home ! Now you know this means you have to turn out at aleast 4 kits for 07 ! LOL!


----------



## bigdogg323

i know homie


----------



## 408models

congrats BIGGDOG. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## S-10sForever

another one? oh no. let see some of ure builds!!!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2006, 05:57 PM~6799655
> *They  are  spokes  from the  Revell Caddy  SUV !
> *


i dont think ive seen that one ywet anybody got a pic


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Dec 21 2006, 05:16 PM~6799990
> *i dont think ive seen that one ywet anybody got a pic
> *


----------



## radicalplastic09

for some reason on the car it looks like has more spokes


----------



## betoscustoms

WELCOME HOMIE bigdogg323


----------



## twinn

congrats bigdogg323 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

BETO...THANKS HOMIE I REALLY APPRICATE MY PACKAGE CARNAL...WISH I COULD THE SAME, BUT MOVING IS A MOFO RIGHT NOW....THANK YOU CARNAL


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 06:26 PM~6800533
> *Merry Xmas Eddie, I'm glad you like it.,Thanks beto*


----------



## mitchapalooza65

congrats bigdogg on your invite to MCBA----keep up the good work


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 21 2006, 08:38 PM~6800581
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>MERRY CHRISTMAS TOO YOU TOO CARNAL*


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 06:43 PM~6800622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like, I like...............</span>*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 21 2006, 07:49 PM~6800651
> *x-2 :biggrin: *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 06:43 PM~6800622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TOO YOU TOO CARNAL
> *


X3


----------



## MARINATE

_MERRY CHRISTMAS....FROM MARINATE...._


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 07:55 PM~6800699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS :cheesy:*


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 21 2006, 03:58 PM~6799926
> *another one? oh no. let see some of ure builds!!!
> *


here u go s-10


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 21 2006, 08:07 PM~6800755
> *here u go s-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice detail, looks good


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

nice builds homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD BIG DOGG!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

i wanna see more pics of that impala with the pen work, sick paint


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks homies


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 21 2006, 07:12 PM~6800793
> *i wanna see more pics of that impala with the pen work, sick paint
> *


that's not pen it's pinstriped


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 21 2006, 08:13 PM~6800804
> *that's not pen it's pinstriped
> *


 :0 damn u got skills homie :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever

That 64 is insane! how did you do the stripeing?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 21 2006, 07:23 PM~6800855
> *:0 damn u got skills homie :thumbsup:
> *


nah homie my friend david anthony did it for me a long long time ago i showed it to him
he told me let me do something to it i said ok n the results were this 
but there all hand pinstriped 
but thanks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

he's showing me how to do that. that way i could it my self 
he's very cool person he'll take the time to show you how to do stuff 
that's how i learned most of my skills. from him


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I dont care how you learn ! Or who teaches you ! You got to be an artisted to pull that pin strip work off! I know i can't come close to that ! 

In this part of the Mid west i have no one to chase down and learn from but here ! I learn everyday ! BIGDOG ! I have always wanted to do the drop top LTD like yours ! Cool to know thats a M.C.B.A. build !

And i did the oh so common RIGHT CLICK > SAVE on the 64 ! I am going to try  and learn ! LOL!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

that ride was in the LBM right ?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2006, 07:45 PM~6800991
> *I dont  care  how  you  learn !  Or  who  teaches  you !    You  got to be an  artisted  to pull  that  pin strip  work  off!  I  know  i  can't come  close  to that !
> 
> In this  part of the  Mid  west  i  have  no one  to  chase  down  and  learn  from  but  here !  I  learn  everyday !  BIGDOG !  I  have  always  wanted  to  do the drop  top LTD  like  yours !  Cool  to  know  thats a M.C.B.A. build !
> 
> And  i  did  the  oh so  common  RIGHT CLICK > SAVE  on the  64 !  I  am  going  to  try  and  learn !  LOL!
> *


i'll put up more pics for u minidreams


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Dec 21 2006, 07:47 PM~6801003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that ride was in the LBM right ?
> *


yup all long time ago


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 21 2006, 08:54 PM~6801028
> *yup all long time ago
> *


should have let em do some in the interior :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: didimakeyascream, MKD904, *GABoi4Lyfe478*

id def think about a new sn there, first glance thought it said gayboi4lyfe478 :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms

WENT OUT AND GOT A FEW THINGS TODAY. MY FAVORITE CLEAR AND FLAKE (smallest rainbow flake to scale), OH AND OF COURSE WITH REDUCER AND HARDNER. ALSO PICK UP SOME HoK CANDY KOLORS KONCENTRATE.

THE AUTO PAINT STORE JUST STARTED TO CARRY THE
HoK CANDY KOLORS KONCENTRATE IN A SMALLER 2oz. CONTAINER WHICH IS MUCH BETTER THAN HAVING TO SPEND $20.00 - $40.00 FOR A QUART


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

NICE!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

VOC is a 50/50 clear right


----------



## 408models

*I'm with mini on this one. I've been looking at that kit everytime i go to my hobbyshop and say i'm going to pick it up cause i have some good ideas for this ride, espacially a convertible. I always end up taking something else home. Next time i'm taking it home with me for sure.* Plus my pops has one all original in MEXICO.


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 08:11 PM~6800785
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG DOGG!
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323

hey mini here's some more pics of the 64 hope it helps 
























here's my custom riviera 
















hope u'll like it


----------



## 408models

Thats some nice pinstriping on that 64. nice cars bro.


----------



## 408models

GOT ANY PICS OF THAT LTD????


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 22 2006, 10:54 AM~6804639
> *GOT ANY PICS OF THAT LTD????
> *


nah did'nt think antbody would like it but me the pic i post was from a show i went 2


----------



## 408models

DAMN! Its a clean lookin ride though, i got some ideas for one. Do you know what was used for the convertible boot???


----------



## bigdogg323

i used a 59 impala but widend it do it could contour around the body


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD MCBA!!!!!!!!! NICE COLLECTION OF RIDES. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 NICE BRO uffin: LOVE THE COLORS :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey mini that looks saaaweeeeeeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn




----------



## MARINATE

TWINN DOING THE MOST!


----------



## S-10sForever

That 57 is my favorite!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 23 2006, 06:03 PM~6811425
> *TIWNN DOING THE MOST!
> *


twinn  and x2 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 23 2006, 06:01 PM~6811419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love the white/white combo, looks so clean


----------



## bigdogg323

hey big props on that regal twinn it looks saaaweeeeeeeet the white caddy looks sweet too keep it up homie


----------



## bigdogg323

the 2 tone blue 1


----------



## LowandBeyond

@ Twinn!! :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## SOLO1

Dam NOW THOSE LOOK REAL ASS F#!K.


----------



## wagonguy

hey twinn, i love that velle wagon, fukin clean, and i have to say one thign to all you M.C.B.A members, 

IM NOT WORTHY :worship: 

uffin:


----------



## betoscustoms

Not sure what I will do with this one..... :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Flake is wild BETO !Look in good !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I agree-----that flake is SICK bro, frosteeeeddddddd.......keeep us updated when u get it mocked up!


----------



## betoscustoms

This '65 IMPALA is almost finished (The exterior of cousre)


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ALL MY FREINDS DRIVE A LOWRIDER ! 

A LOWRIDER IS A LITTLE HIGHER !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

NICE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## mitchapalooza65

beto you dont post up enough of your work bro! i wanna see more of that 65! make sure u take hella pics of it when done, that paint is sick!


----------



## betoscustoms

THATS MY SYTLE I JUST KEEP PAINTING AND NOT BUILDING TILL I RUN OUT OF PAINT THAN I'LL BUILD THE CAR...I'LL TRY TO FINIDH THE '65, I ALSO WANT TO SEE IT FINISHED WITH SKIRTS. THANKS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2006, 02:32 AM~6841520
> *THATS MY SYTLE I JUST KEEP PAINTING AND NOT BUILDING TILL I RUN OUT OF PAINT THAN I'LL BUILD THE CAR...I'LL TRY TO FINIDH THE '65, I ALSO WANT TO SEE IT FINISHED WITH SKIRTS. THANKS
> *


LOL! I guess my style is build as many as i can and when i run out of kits i'll take brake ! LOL! 


Looks like you will a few to build once you run out of paint ! 

I would like to see the drop top 64 done !


----------



## betoscustoms

LET ME POST ONE MORE BEFORE I GO TO BED.

THIS CHANGES FROM CANDY ROOT BEER TO CANDY TANGERINE AND ALSO THE PATTERNS COME THROUGH. THIS ONE WILL HAVE A TAN INTERIOR.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

that kandy work is SICKKKK


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 i like that alot....nice skills bro :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

THANK YOU ALL, I PLAN TO PAINT A CAPRICE TOMMORROW, GOOD NIGHT.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass Beto!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

NICE PAINT WORK BETO


----------



## tre's ride

where would i find a monte carlo ls and cutlass


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Top Notch!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2006, 11:18 PM~6841106
> *Not sure what I will do with this one..... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i say you put a candy over it will be clean as f#%k


----------



## MARINATE

BETO LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## betoscustoms

:cheesy: OFF TO PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

is that the diecast with the top cut off or the plastic?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 28 2006, 05:20 PM~6847973
> *is that the diecast with the top cut off or the plastic?
> *


IT'S A PROMO PLASTIC CADDY COUPE de VILLE '77-'79


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2006, 07:21 PM~6847995
> *IT'S A PROMO PLASTIC CADDY COUPE de VILLE '77-'79
> *


oh, 1 of the 50 u had of em, lol


----------



## betoscustoms

HERE IS THE CADDY, TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## MKD904

absolutly amayzing........damn that looks sick.


----------



## betoscustoms

NO CLEAR YET WILL SHOT CLEAR TOMORROW NIGHT DURING CONTEST.... :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 fuckin sick bro cant wait 2 see it in clear :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 28 2006, 08:59 PM~6849481
> *:0 fuckin sick bro cant wait 2 see it in clear :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## tyhodge07

damn i want that, that shit looks bad ass


----------



## zfelix

beto could u post up the tape u used for the tiny tiny lines on the hood!

im suprised they didnt bleed!!! Looks Good!!! :0


----------



## DEUCES76

beto what is that base you use on the caddy


----------



## mitchapalooza65

holy knoley batman-----that caddi is one sexy work of art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn

eres cabron beto :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

what the fuck did you say Mitch!?! :uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

haha----dont ask, its the bud select talking from dinner lol-------what that translates into is " beto great work, I love the caddi paint job" 

u canadians i sware!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65+Dec 28 2006, 10:00 PM~6850093-->
> 
> 
> 
> holy knoley batman-----that caddi is one sexy work of art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Linc_@Dec 28 2006, 10:02 PM~6850115
> *what the fuck did you say Mitch!?! :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









JK


----------



## mitchapalooza65

HAHAHAHA----thats hilarious---why in the fuck is william hung posing like a catholic school girl?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 29 2006, 12:09 AM~6850192
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

:roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 12:20 AM~6850280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: now lets stop fucking this topic up


----------



## Stickz

nice paint on the caddy


----------



## betoscustoms

THANK YOU ALL, TONIGHT I'M STARTING ON A CAPRICE AND MY WIRELESS EL CAMINO HOPPER. SHOULD BE PAINTED BY TOMORROW NIGHT.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2006, 12:31 AM~6850418
> *THANK YOU ALL, TONIGHT I'M STARTING ON  A CAPRICE AND MY WIRELESS EL CAMINO HOPPER. SHOULD BE PAINTED BY TOMORROW NIGHT.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

def post up pics of that elky when you get it done bro-------sick


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2006, 09:39 PM~6849350
> *LOOKS GOOD ROBERTO! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## betoscustoms

THANK YOU EDDIE :cheesy: WEY :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

ADD THIS ONE TO THE TEAM!


----------



## LowandBeyond

outdoor pics marinate? :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

these wheels look good on this 1 !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

they def do-----that car looks nice---i like how the pattern is rounded at the back instead of square like it would normally be


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Marinate That  Crip  cruzer is clean ! and the blue ring sets off the lock up sweet !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 29 2006, 10:48 AM~6853619
> *Marinate  That   Crip   cruzer  is  clean !  and  the  blue  ring  sets  off the  lock up  sweet !
> *


X2 and that paint looks sooooo wet!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 29 2006, 11:48 AM~6853619
> *Marinate  That   Crip   cruzer  is  clean !  and  the  blue  ring  sets  off the  lock up  sweet !
> *


THATS STRAIGHT KRIPING FOR MY HOMIES IN LA!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 29 2006, 09:35 AM~6853516
> *these  wheels  look good  on this  1 !
> 
> 
> *


yeah, I sold them to 408models... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey beto that looks delicioso :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 29 2006, 10:09 AM~6853831
> *hey beto that looks delicioso  :thumbsup:
> *


KOOL, I LIKE THAT. I'LL NAME IT "DELICIOSA"


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ram2003

All the Guys at MCBA Great Work!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

MARBLE FINISH, NO CLEAR YET. PICTURES DO NOT DO JUSTICE...


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
luke i am your father :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 30 2006, 12:04 AM~6859273
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> luke i am your father :biggrin:
> *


lol x2 looks bad ass bro


----------



## twinn




----------



## mitchapalooza65

the paint looks great beto-----u still willin to let it go to me or???


----------



## Kirby

nice what color is that? hahah


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 09:18 PM~6859371
> *nice what color is that? hahah
> *



I PAINTED IT A ***** BASE WITH A ***** BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS **** CANDY AND THE TOP IS ****CANDY. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Kirby

Well those ****'s colors really set it off bro! good job!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## betoscustoms

HERE'S MY ELK, FLAKED TOP AND STRAIGHT CANDY BOTTOM. HOPE YOU LIKE. PICTURES DO NOT DO JUSTICE. NO CLEAR YET


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

OMG HOW MUCH WOULD YOU PAINT A MODEL FOR ME ????IM IN LOVE WITH THAT ELKY :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Kirby

damn thats nice!


----------



## BiggC

:0 DAMN thats nice Beto!


----------



## betoscustoms

THANK YOU, TOMORROW 408MODELS AND MAYBE CADDIONLY ARE COMING OVER. WERE GONNA KICK BACK AND SHOOT A FEW CARS. I WANT TO PAINT A MAGNUM. I'M THINKING BLACK SIDES WITH CANDY ORANGE CENTER. THINKING I WANT TO BREAK IT UP BETWEEN KOLORS WITH SOMETHING. NOT SURE, BUT I MAY CHANGE ME MIND IN THE PROCESS.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 03:40 AM~6861018
> *THANK YOU, TOMORROW 408MODELS AND MAYBE CADDIONLY ARE COMING OVER. WERE GONNA KICK BACK AND SHOOT A FEW CARS. I WANT TO PAINT A MAGNUM. I'M THINKING BLACK SIDES WITH CANDY ORANGE CENTER. THINKING I WANT TO BREAK IT UP BETWEEN KOLORS WITH SOMETHING. NOT SURE, BUT I MAY CHANGE ME MIND IN THE PROCESS.
> *


SOUNDS KOO 2 ME HAVE FUN PAINTING..LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

DAM PRIMO YOU AIN'T PLAYING AROUND. THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD. GLAD TO SEE YOUR BACK PAINTING AGAIN. MUY CHINGON. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz

nice paint work


----------



## mitchapalooza65

hey beto you can paint the magnum that i won if you want


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

beto, that caprice looks like the wood grain of a lexus i saw one day.where u get?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 30 2006, 10:46 AM~6862706
> *beto, that caprice looks like the wood grain of a lexus i saw one day.where u get?
> *


I PAINTED IT, IT'S MARBLIZER WITH KANDY OVER IT. SOME GUYS USE IT BUT DON'T MAKE THE SARAN WRAP SMALL ENOUGH. I CAN MAKE A WOODGRAIN USING A BRUSH, MIGHT TRY THAT ON THE MAGNUM, THNAKS, beto


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 03:32 AM~6860967
> *HERE'S MY ELK, FLAKED TOP AND STRAIGHT CANDY BOTTOM. HOPE YOU LIKE. PICTURES DO NOT DO JUSTICE. NO CLEAR YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE

ESTAS CABRON ROBERTO!


----------



## MARINATE

FUTURE M.C.B.A RIDES!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 12:52 AM~6866866
> *FUTURE M.C.B.A RIDES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 those are bad ass bro :thumbsup: is tha a crown vic in tha back????


----------



## Kirby

So beto...what paint method/steps did you use to paint that elky? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

FORGOT THIS ONE...FULLY SHAVED!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 01:02 AM~6866974
> *FORGOT THIS ONE...FULLY SHAVED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Kirby

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## betoscustoms

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>HERE'S TWO MORE TO ADD TO MY LIST. 408MODEL WAS HERE, HE WAS SURPRIED AT THE TECHIQUES THAT GO INTO PAINTING. 

FIRST IS A MAGNUM, PAINTED TANGERINE KANDY WITH A BLACK FADE, I STRIPED NEAR THE FADE TO BREAK IT UP A BIT.

THE SECOND CAR IS A CAPRICE. I PAINTED THAT A BLACK BASE WITH CANDY RED BASE ON THE TOP PART. COVERED IT WITH SOME FLAKE AND PAINTED KANDY TANGERINE FOLLOWED WITH A CANDY RED. THIS ONE IS CALLED "BIG MISATKE" WE WERE JUST PLAYING AROUND WITH KOLORS AND IT CAME OUT LOOKIN GOOD. AGAIN PICTURES DO NOT DO JUSTICE.

THIRD CAR IS A CAPRICE PAINTED FOR 408MODELS, I'LL LET HIM POST THAT ONE. WE CALL THAT ONE "JUNGLE FEVER"

ENJOY THE PICTURES AND COMMENTS ARE WELCOMED.</span>


----------



## MARINATE

YOU FOOLS ARE PROBALY HIGH AS FUCK...LOOKS GOOD BETO...NICE MAGNUM!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

THOSE BITCHES ARE WET!!!!


----------



## MKD904

Lookin Good As always Beto. Keep um comin guys. Always nice to look at MCBA's work.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

IS THAT ANOTHER MAGNUM IN THA BACK???DAMN BRO YOU AINT PLAYITN AROUND!!! uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

looking good primo, them ride's look sweet as candy. im going to need these.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 30 2006, 10:23 PM~6867215
> *
> IS THAT ANOTHER MAGNUM IN THA BACK???DAMN BRO YOU AINT PLAYITN AROUND!!! uffin:
> *


SURE IS, THAT MIGHT GET PAINTED TOMORROW


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin: gonna have fun building this pair   
M.C.B.A 2007


















CLEAN ASS PAINT WORK BETO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 YOU WANNA SELL THE OTHER WAGON????


----------



## betoscustoms

THANK YOU ALL, GLAD THAT I'M BACK INTO IT. STILL LEARNING NEW TECHNIQUES AND USING NEW PRODUCTS FROM PPG.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 12:43 AM~6867427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 YOU WANNA SELL THE OTHER WAGON????
> *


already gone :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 31 2006, 01:50 AM~6867492
> *already gone :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice ass paint Beto. 

I like that jack you got too.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 30 2006, 10:55 PM~6867538
> *Nice ass paint Beto.
> 
> I like that jack you got too.
> *


thanks, i love that jack, comes in handy


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2006, 12:05 AM~6867623
> *thanks, i love that jack, comes in handy
> *



I seen that, its in alot of the pics. Atleast your getting some use out of it.  Those stands also. Now start pulling engines with that hoist. :biggrin: :cheesy: 

Nice work again Beto.


----------



## betoscustoms

THANKS TRAVIS, DID YOU GET YOUR PACKAGE?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2006, 12:09 AM~6867655
> *THANKS TRAVIS, DID YOU GET YOUR PACKAGE?
> *


what package?? :0 :0

the 64 or 
the hauler or 
the 4 other kits and 4 wheels? Yea I got them


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 30 2006, 11:20 PM~6867777
> *what package??  :0  :0
> 
> the 64 or
> the hauler or
> the 4 other kits and 4 wheels?  Yea I got them
> *


KOOL


----------



## mitchapalooza65

wow---great work on the caprice and magnum, me wants both!


----------



## betoscustoms

"BOOGIE NIGHTS"</span>


----------



## Stickz

nice malibu casts


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 31 2006, 12:50 AM~6867492
> *already gone :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 02:31 PM~6870144
> *
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

GOT SOME PAINT LAYED DOWN TODAY.......DON'T FORGET THIS IS ALL RATTLE CAN ..NO AIRBRUSH!.......STILL GOT TO CLEAR IT & PINSTRIPE IT!...THIS ISN'T USUALLY MY STYLE, BUT AFTER TALKING TO BIGGS & MINI....I DECIDED TO GO DIFFERENT!


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKIN KLEAN EDDIE. REALLY LIKE THE PATTERNS. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## MARINATE

GRACIAS ROBERTO!......STILL GOT SOMETHINGS TO DO TO IT!


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 04:13 PM~6871518
> *GOT SOME PAINT LAYED DOWN TODAY.......DON'T FORGET THIS IS ALL RATTLE CAN ..NO AIRBRUSH!.......STILL GOT TO CLEAR IT & PINSTRIPE IT!...THIS ISN'T USUALLY MY STYLE, BUT AFTER TALKING TO BIGGS & MINI....I DECIDED TO GO DIFFERENT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0 wow nicce


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 05:13 PM~6871518
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOOKS CLEAN WEY*


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!.....HERES A MOCKUP OF THE CONTI ON THE RAG!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 03:54 PM~6871708
> *THANKS HOMIES!.....HERES A MOCKUP OF THE CONTI ON THE RAG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Put A Dayton in The Center Of it Bro :biggrin:

that rag is sick i want one :worship:


----------



## MARINATE

IT'S JUST A QUICK MOCK UP HOMIE!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 06:47 PM~6872737
> *IT'S JUST A QUICK MOCK UP HOMIE!
> *



oh cause the lil foil on the center of the booty kit threw me off


----------



## mista_gonzo

M.C.B.A. holding it down! Some tight shit you guys got there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 31 2006, 09:07 PM~6872822
> *M.C.B.A. holding it down! Some tight shit you guys got there!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Eddie the wagon is going to be sweet ! And the Caddy with the 5th wheel ! :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2007, 01:55 AM~6873952
> *Eddie  the  wagon  is  going  to  be    sweet !  And  the  Caddy  with the  5th  wheel !  :0  :cheesy: :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

WHILE WAITING FOR NORMA TO GET HOME FROM WORK I PAINTED A FEW CARS. HERE'S A CAPRICE, LOOKS ORANGE BUT IT'S REALLY BRANDYWINE WITH BLACK PATTERNS OVER A ORION SILVER BASE.


----------



## betoscustoms

PICTURES DO NOT DO JUSTICE, THIS CAPRICE IS PAINTED KANDY APPLE RED WITH ORANGE FADE ON BOTTOM OVER PAGAN GOLD BASE AND PEARL FLAKE. I WILL TAKE BETTER PICTURES LATER IN WEEK. CARS A DRYING OF KLEAR.







.


----------



## betoscustoms

THIS '65 IMPALA IS PAINTED GOLD KANDY WITH ORIENTAL BLUE OVER IT, I ADDED PEARL FLAKE ON TOP OF PAINT. THE BASE IS SILVER. PATTERNS ARE BLACK BASE. CAR HAS A TINT OF PEARL TO IT.


----------



## betoscustoms

ALL THE CARS THAT I PAINTED IN 2006!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

amazing paintwork beto---the two caprices with no patterns, and all the flake are my favorites, but they are all amazing


----------



## bigal602

that flaked red candys my favorite!


----------



## wagonguy

damn, beto did ya even build any of those, or do ya just paint them???

they look fukin sweeeet


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2007, 05:37 AM~6874344
> *ALL THE CARS THAT I PAINTED IN 2006!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: my faviorate is the elky but they all look fuckin clean!!!! :cheesy: nice paint work beto :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Hey Beto, Do you just have a ton of boddies sitting around already primered. Man you so quick. Looks Great.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 05:13 PM~6871518
> *GOT SOME PAINT LAYED DOWN TODAY.......DON'T FORGET THIS IS ALL RATTLE CAN ..NO AIRBRUSH!.......STILL GOT TO CLEAR IT & PINSTRIPE IT!...THIS ISN'T USUALLY MY STYLE, BUT AFTER TALKING TO BIGGS & MINI....I DECIDED TO GO DIFFERENT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Theres a magnum that looks just like that, I couldnt find a pic of it. Nice job


----------



## betoscustoms

THINK I FOUND SOME WHEELS FOR THE MAGNUM. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD ROBERTO!..........


----------



## betoscustoms

THANKS EDDIE, 

THINKING OF DOING THE INTERIOR TAN OR TAN AND BLACK, MAYBE ORANGE AND BLACK, NOT SURE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

that shit look's sick primo, verrrrrrrry nice. :thumbsup: 
your's and eddie's came out clean. got to get some of my shit out of the way to keep up with you guy's. 
the rims match the wagon perfect.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 1 2007, 03:59 PM~6876776
> *that shit look's sick primo, verrrrrrrry nice.  :thumbsup:
> your's and eddie's came out clean. got to get some of my shit out of the way to keep up with you guy's.
> *


WE ALREADY KNOW YOURS IS GONNA BE TOP NOTCH..M.C.B.A STYLE!


----------



## betoscustoms

THANKS, PRIMO...NORMA'S MAKIN ME TAKE A DAY OFF FROM THE GARAGE....I HAVE PLANS FOR MORE.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2007, 03:59 PM~6876775
> *THANKS EDDIE,
> 
> THINKING OF DOING THE INTERIOR TAN OR TAN AND BLACK, MAYBE ORANGE AND BLACK, NOT SURE.
> *


BLACK WITH ORANGE INSERTS!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2007, 03:01 PM~6876785
> *THANKS, PRIMO...NORMA'S MAKIN ME TAKE A DAY OFF FROM THE GARAGE....I HAVE PLANS FOR MORE.....
> *


once you get started you don't wan't to stop,.....i know the feeling primo.


----------



## MKD904

I can now OFFICIALLY move into this post.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 


















M.C.B.A will be doin it big in 07


----------



## bigdogg323

welcome aboard homie :thumbsup: nice trokita


----------



## MKD904

Thanx bigdogg!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

HERE IS SOME OUTSIDE PICS OF THE CAPRICE!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

The CRIP CRUZER Looks good ! You needed that tint !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2007, 01:12 PM~6882624
> *The  MAGNUM!*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2007, 01:09 PM~6882596
> *HERE IS SOME OUTSIDE PICS OF THE CAPRICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that is nice as hell rit thur. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS KUSTOM!


MINI HERES "GEUDA"


----------



## bigdogg323

nice builds guys they both look saaaaaaawweeeeeeeeeeeett


----------



## MKD904

Mini & Marinate, Looking Sick as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> THANKS KUSTOM!
> MINI HERES "GEUDA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quotewere you here at majestics yesterday?


----------



## MARINATE

> THANKS KUSTOM!
> MINI HERES "GEUDA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quotewere you here at majestics yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO BRO NO FUNDS!..MAYBE NEXT YEAR
Click to expand...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2007, 02:21 PM~6882711
> *NO BRO NO FUNDS!..MAYBE NEXT YEAR
> *



look at those muscles ! I bet that dog walks you !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2007, 01:26 PM~6882743
> *look  at  those  muscles !  I  bet  that  dog  walks  you  !
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2007, 01:21 PM~6882711
> *NO BRO NO FUNDS!..MAYBE NEXT YEAR
> *


cool.when you comin to cali? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 01:29 PM~6882767
> *cool.when you comin to cali? :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE GONNA GO TO NNL THIS YEAR I'M GONNA TRY!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2007, 01:29 PM~6882776
> *MAYBE GONNA GO TO NNL THIS YEAR I'M GONNA TRY!
> *


let me know homie.  we are all planning to go to the pheinox show in march i think it is.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 01:33 PM~6882813
> *let me know homie.  we are all planning to go to the pheinox show in march i think it is.
> *


THE PHOENIX IS OFF THE HOOK HOMIE!  SHOULD COME DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 2 2007, 08:22 AM~6881501
> *I can now OFFICIALLY move into this post....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.C.B.A will be doin it big in 07
> *


WELCOME, YOU JOINED A GREAT FAMILY...,beto


----------



## Mr Biggs

i found another one of my ride's to add.. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2007, 07:12 PM~6884967
> *i found another one of my ride's to add.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 more pics please thats fuckin clean!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2007, 06:12 PM~6884967
> *i found another one of my ride's to add.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


----------



## MKD904

Damn Biggs...........Bitchen Ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie's. found a few more. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY BIGGS I MEMBER THAT 65 RAG U MEMBER I MEMBER


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:31 PM~6885170
> *HEY BIGGS I MEMBER THAT 65 RAG U MEMBER I MEMBER
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 05:31 PM~6885170
> *HEY BIGGS I MEMBER THAT 65 RAG U MEMBER I MEMBER
> *


i member you member. :roflmao: :roflmao: what's crackin.BD.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2007, 05:28 PM~6885142
> *thank's homie's. found a few more. :biggrin:
> 
> *




damn homie, I wish I could just "find" shit like that.  :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 05:42 PM~6885268
> *damn homie,  I wish I could just "find" shit like that.    :0  :0  :0
> *


THEY ARE MY RIDE'S I JUST FOUND THE PIC'S OF THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 04:32 PM~6885180
> *:uh:
> *


HATER :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 04:32 PM~6885180
> *:uh:
> *


HEY KEEP IT IN RANDUMD SHIT NOT HERE OK
:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

damn, Mr Biggs those are tight!!! i love the rims !!!


----------



## tatman

What's Up Bigg's


----------



## mitchapalooza65

those are nice builds biggs----the black vert with the cream top looks real lol.....i like that---did it come with the softtop like that?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 3 2007, 09:50 AM~6890499
> *What's Up Bigg's
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST HOMIE JUST HERE AT WORK. WHAT'S CRACKING DOG.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 how many members are there now???


----------



## tatman

Comin Atcha in 07


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 3 2007, 12:03 PM~6890595
> *Comin Atcha in 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: clean!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 10:02 AM~6890593
> *:0 how many members are there now???
> *


OVER A FEW HUNDY. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 12:04 PM~6890603
> *OVER A FEW HUNDY.  :biggrin:
> *


  hno:


----------



## modeltech

theres some sweet patterns there tatman!!


----------



## THEREGAL

the mcba are definatly the elite, talk about inspiration for some of us upcoming builders wow


----------



## tatman

A few more


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2007, 10:07 AM~6890620
> *theres some sweet patterns there tatman!!
> *




Thanks Bro


----------



## mitchapalooza65

nice builds tatman----those are sick, loving that yellow patterned job, and the flaked caprice looks great


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 3 2007, 10:09 AM~6890645
> *the mcba are definatly the elite, talk about inspiration for some of us upcoming builders wow
> *


THANK'S HOMIE.
it's not what you build, it's that you build. we don't judge our member's on top notch build'. we just wan't them to be builder's and build.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 3 2007, 12:19 PM~6890750
> *A few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 BAD ASS BRO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 3 2007, 09:52 AM~6890513
> *those are nice builds biggs----the black vert with the cream top looks real lol.....i like that---did it come with the softtop like that?
> *


yeah it come's with the kit.


----------



## SOLO1

Nice work TATMAN. clean!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP BIGGS & TATMAN!


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHAT UP ESE,


----------



## THEREGAL

hey biggs any more pics of that 57 you were buildin for the nnl show in feb
chris


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 3 2007, 11:29 AM~6891400
> *hey biggs any more pics of that 57 you were buildin for the nnl show in feb
> chris
> *


YEAH I HAVE A BUCH JUST WAITING ON THE CHROME TO START PUTING THE REST TOGETHER. THEN I'LL SHOW THEM.


----------



## betoscustoms

WHAT'z UP M.C.B.A. and NEW MEMBERS?????


----------



## modeltech

whats up bro!???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 12:25 PM~6891366
> *WHAT UP ESE,
> *


WORKING HARD HOMIE......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Started ANOTHER 1 ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

lookin good, bro!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2007, 01:57 PM~6891619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started ANOTHER  1 ! :biggrin:
> *


BAD ASS MINI!!! :cheesy: HEY WHATS THAT IN THE BACK???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 02:01 PM~6891659
> *BAD ASS MINI!!! :cheesy: HEY WHATS THAT IN THE BACK???
> *



Will I guess I see a new contest question ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2007, 02:02 PM~6891667
> *Will  I guess  I  see  a  new  contest  question !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


OH GREAT!!


----------



## tatman

What's up Marinate


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys who the new members shit i lost track we got so many now but

what up M.C.B.A MEMBERS

MOST 
.
CREATIVE
.
BUILDERS
.
AROUND

MODELCLUB


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP BIG DOGG


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## SOLO1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2007, 03:27 PM~6892882
> *J/P WHAT IT DO MINIDREAMING*


----------



## betoscustoms

A.lot :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## bigdogg323

:0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 3 2007, 03:36 PM~6892966
> *A.lot :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Mr Biggs

M. MENACE
C. CAN
B. BUILD
A. ANYTHING. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 04:44 PM~6893048
> *M. MENACE
> C. CAN
> B. BUILD
> A. ANYTHING. :biggrin:
> *



I was about to post that up ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

AH SHIT WHO WOKE UP THE BEAST!


----------



## bigdogg323

:dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2007, 03:46 PM~6893058
> *I  was  about  to  post that  up !  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

M. minidreams
C. can 
B. be 
A. an asshole 

thats on be half of them haters !


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

damn this topic got popular very quickly :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2007, 03:49 PM~6893102
> *M. minidreams
> C. can
> B. be
> A. an asshole
> 
> thats  on  be  half  of them  haters  !
> *


can be? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 02:44 PM~6893048
> *M. MENACE
> C. CAN
> B. BUILD
> A. ANYTHING. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 03:59 PM~6893212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ah cabron.looks nice.


----------



## Mr Biggs

GRACIAS HOMIE.


----------



## MARINATE

MUST HAVE LEFT WORK EARLY :0


----------



## modeltech

AHHH, SHIT!! MR. BIGGS IS PULLIN OUT NOW!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 3 2007, 03:03 PM~6893247
> *MUST HAVE LEFT WORK EARLY :0
> *


YUP 12M. I LOVE BEING THE BOSS. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 04:01 PM~6893232
> *GRACIAS HOMIE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 04:03 PM~6893256
> *YUP 12M. I LOVE BEING THE BOSS. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

is that monte caprice biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

YUP THE SAME ONE MINI IS DOING. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin: kool homie


----------



## betoscustoms

OH BABY, BABY......BESAS MY NALCAS WEY......


----------



## mitchapalooza65

LMAO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 3 2007, 04:27 PM~6893516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH BABY, BABY......BESAS MY NALCAS WEY......
> *


 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 04:59 PM~6893212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD ! i thought that was going to be a cutty ?


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS TWINN..GOT THE PACKAGE! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 3 2007, 02:27 PM~6893516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: beto


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 3 2007, 06:34 PM~6894122
> *THANKS TWINN..GOT THE PACKAGE! :biggrin:
> *


X2 ! I also go the package today ! I will starting yours real soon !


----------



## Mr Biggs

I STILL GOT THE CUTTY BRO.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 03:59 PM~6893212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i still think the back end looks way to long...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 08:44 PM~6895286
> *i still think the back end looks way to long...
> *


looks perfect 2 me :dunno:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 3 2007, 10:03 AM~6890595
> *Comin Atcha in 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the patterns.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 05:45 PM~6895294
> *looks perfect 2 me :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 07:45 PM~6895294
> *looks perfect 2 me :dunno:
> *


it just looks about | | that much to long... my caprice wasnt that long


----------



## tyhodge07

well heres a pic of mine, but mine was a 4 door, might be shorter in the back than a 2, i havent really paid attention...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 06:44 PM~6895286
> *i still think the back end looks way to long...
> *


IT'S THE SAME SIZE AND LENTH AS THE RESIN KIT. I EVEN USED THIS.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 07:56 PM~6895388
> *IT'S THE SAME SIZE AND LENTH AS THE RESIN KIT.  I EVEN USED THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


might just be the angle of it


----------



## Mr Biggs

:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 07:59 PM~6895413
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thats a nice lil tool u got there, u got it all


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 3 2007, 05:34 PM~6894122-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TWINN..GOT THE PACKAGE! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2007, 06:11 PM~6894464
> *X2 !  I  also  go the  package today !  I  will  starting  yours  real  soon !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AND WELCOME TATMAN AND MKD904 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 3 2007, 08:35 PM~6896274
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> AND WELCOME TATMAN  AND MKD904 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What up Twinn......


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 3 2007, 04:02 PM~6894392
> *:nono:  :nono: beto
> *


 :cheesy: SAWEE HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 3 2007, 09:35 PM~6896274
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> AND WELCOME TATMAN  AND MKD904 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



GRACIAS CARNAL............THE LUXABU WAGON!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2007, 07:43 AM~6899493
> *GRACIAS CARNAL............THE LUXABU WAGON!
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

............WHAT UP M.C.B.A FAMILA.........................


----------



## 408models

I'LL ADD THIS ONE ALSO.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 4 2007, 02:59 PM~6902517
> *I'LL ADD THIS ONE ALSO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who built that one?


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 4 2007, 03:01 PM~6902534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RYAN U FINALLY DID IT!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2007, 04:02 PM~6902545
> *NICE RYAN U FINALLY DID IT!
> *


lol, I'm just slow to change my avatar :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 4 2007, 01:00 PM~6902525
> *who built that one?
> *


i did bro.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 4 2007, 03:02 PM~6902556
> *i did bro.
> *


nice.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 4 2007, 03:02 PM~6902552
> *lol, I'm just slow to change my avatar  :biggrin:
> *


BIGGS HAD ALWAYS TOLD ME YOU WERE M.C.B.A  :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2007, 04:03 PM~6902565
> *BIGGS HAD ALWAYS TOLD ME YOU WERE M.C.B.A    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## bigdogg323

that bombita looks fuckin saaawwwweeeeeeetttt homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

:cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 4 2007, 01:56 PM~6903069
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sneek peek 
:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 4 2007, 01:01 PM~6902534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR KOOL PEOPLE RYAN, GLAD TO HEAR YOU WERE ALREADY IN


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 4 2007, 02:06 PM~6903168
> *KOOL GLAD TO HEAR YOU WERE ALREADY IN
> *



:thumbsup:m.c.b.a geting bigger n bigger


----------



## 408models

Heres the one beto painted when i stopped by his house. This one will have its own topic later.


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

nice rides homies.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 4 2007, 03:20 PM~6903311
> *nice rides homies.
> *


 :thumbsup: GRACIA'S KB.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2007, 04:30 PM~6903401
> *:thumbsup: GRACIA'S KB.
> *


----------



## twinn

M.C.B.A. :worship: :worship:


----------



## Project59

:0 Ryan is part of the M.C.B.A gang :0


----------



## 408models

Well since were also posting up future rides. This is my NNL project, not much yet but will be soon. LS MONTE CARLO.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 4 2007, 08:00 PM~6904783
> *Well since were also posting up future rides. This is my NNL project, not much yet but will be soon. LS MONTE CARLO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 4 2007, 02:27 PM~6902808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass model..........Love it.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2007, 09:10 PM~6905300
> *Bad ass model..........Love it.
> *


check your private messages bro.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Msg&CODE=01


----------



## mitchapalooza65

i love that car ryan----really clean, u should post up the rest of ur stuff!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 4 2007, 07:21 PM~6905423
> *check your private messages bro.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Msg&CODE=01
> *


I replied. Thanks man.


----------



## MARINATE

MOCKED UP THE MAGNUM WITH SOME WHEELS!


----------



## SOLO1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

I"m diggin those tribals man...real clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2007, 09:07 AM~6909197
> *I"m diggin those tribals man...real clean  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO....WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT THE WHEELS?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 10:08 AM~6909199
> *THANKS BRO....WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT THE WHEELS?
> *


anything big and chrome is gonna look good, lol


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 07:53 AM~6909130
> *MOCKED UP THE MAGNUM WITH SOME WHEELS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this look alot.


----------



## importmadness

that wagon looks sick man...i totally need to get that kit..


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES......


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2007, 09:41 AM~6918477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2007, 08:41 AM~6918477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I want one of these..........


----------



## MARINATE

I GOT ONE! :0


----------



## SOLO1

:0 :0 looks dam good! :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2007, 09:42 AM~6918730
> *I GOT ONE! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

Well give it to me....... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I gotta get one once I get through the 10 projects going.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2007, 10:47 AM~6918751
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> Well give it to me.......    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I gotta get one once I get through the 10 projects going.
> *



COSTED ME AN ARM & A LEG, BUT I STILL GOT IT! :biggrin:


J/K MINIDREAMS HOOKED ME UP!


----------



## MKD904

did you take apart the other one to get the undies for that one??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2007, 11:34 AM~6918913
> *did you take apart the other one to get the undies for that one??
> *



I JUST PUT THEM UNDER FOR A MOCK UP PIC!..... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2007, 08:42 AM~6918730
> *I GOT ONE! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'M WAITING FOR MINE....


----------



## twinn

i want 1


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 6 2007, 02:42 PM~6920452
> * i want 1
> *


WELL, IF I DON'T GET IT I'MA HAVE TO WAIT FOR BIGGS TO CAST :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

THANKS MINI I GOT THE PAKAGE!!!  
















:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 03:05 PM~6934424
> *THANKS MINI I GOT THE PAKAGE</span>!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 the eagle has landed.


----------



## betoscustoms

HERE'S A FEW THAT ARE GETTING READY FOR PAINT


----------



## mitchapalooza65

what colors are you plannin to lay on that 58, if thats what it is...or all of them for that matter


----------



## zfelix

u glue the doors on the 58 homie??


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 09:57 PM~6939614
> *u glue the doors on the 58 homie??
> *


THE '58 WILL BE PAINTED A SOLID KANDY, WAITING FOR A FRIEND TO SEND KOLOR.

THE '64 THINKING OF DOING IT SILVER BASED TOP WITH BLACK BOTTOM. HEAVY FLAKE ON TOP AND LITE FLAKE ON BLACK. SPRAY ENTIRE CAR CANDY RED. THAT FOR NOW, MAY CHANGE.

THE '66 RIVI WITH WHITE BASE WILL GET A DARKER BOTTOM FADE WITH MARBLE PATTERNS ON THE SIDE,

THE '66 RIVI WITH SILVER BASE AND PEARL WILL GET A PATTERNED KANDY PAINT. WANT TO DO MULTI KANDY PATTERNS, WILL SEE HOW THAT GOES.

AS ALWAYS WHEN I PAINT NEW IDEAS COME UP AND THAT CHANGES THINKS.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 8 2007, 11:28 PM~6939395
> *HERE'S A FEW THAT ARE GETTING READY FOR PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 8 2007, 11:49 PM~6939967
> *:0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOING TO HAVE A BETOSCUSTOM CAR LOT REAL SOON. LOOKING GOOD PRIMO.


----------



## MARINATE

OH SHIT...DIDN'T EVEN SEE THOSE ROBERTO......DAM 4 PAINTING STOOLS..MUST BE NICE!


----------



## Mr Biggs

I GOT TWO OF THEM :0 ...THANK'S ROBERTO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 01:36 PM~6943281
> *I GOT TWO OF THEM  :0 ...THANK'S ROBERTO.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

GONNA TAKE MY TIME WITH THIS 1


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2007, 04:57 PM~6945120
> *GONNA TAKE MY TIME WITH THIS 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2007, 02:57 PM~6945120
> *GONNA TAKE MY TIME WITH THIS 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


swwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeettttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

Yeah thats sick Marinate


----------



## 408models

DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!! thats looks clean ass [email protected]&k!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: what up 408


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 9 2007, 03:17 PM~6945359
> *:wave: what up 408
> *


was up bro. :biggrin: At work still, waiting to get home to start some real work model work that is.


----------



## bigdogg323

working on my caddy right now


----------



## 408models

Damn i have lots to do on that LS MC NNL PROJECT. The show is in feb, too damn close.


----------



## bigdogg323

maybe i'll go with biggs


----------



## 408models

that would be cool bro, more members the better.


----------



## 408models

I know its not a *low*, but it is a complete one from back in the days.


----------



## bigdogg323

that looks sick homie :thumbsup: 

i got a crx with scratch built body kit


----------



## 408models

any pics???


----------



## bigdogg323

I'LL CHECK


----------



## skeazy

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 9 2007, 04:45 PM~6945618
> *I know its not a low, but it is a complete one from back in the days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that front spoiler custom or aftermarket!?!?!?!?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Jan 9 2007, 06:09 PM~6946901
> *is that front spoiler custom or aftermarket!?!?!?!?
> *


it comes with the kit.


----------



## deville

Wish I had skills to be part of the M.C.B.A.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 9 2007, 11:32 PM~6949305
> *Wish I had skills to be part of the M.C.B.A.
> *


You don't have to have mad skillz to be part of M.C.B.A. You just got to be a builder that build's. Just keep building whatever you love to make, and one day you might get the invite.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2007, 03:57 PM~6945120
> *GONNA TAKE MY TIME WITH THIS 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know thats going to be sick!!


----------



## wagonguy

ahhhhh, wagons.... you had to whipthose out lol, i dont even like hondas, but i will still build an accord wagon!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 02:04 AM~6949949
> *Frist  1  of  07  is  done  and  in the  books !
> Heres  just  a  sneak  peak !  The  rest  of the  photos  will be  in the  build  topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ese es un badass coupe


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP M.C.B.A HOMIES..................

I'LL BE DOWN FOR 2 TO 3 WEEKS HOMIES..MOVING INTO NEW PAD AS SOON AS PAPERWORK IS FINALIZED...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES!....

2007 IS THE YEAR THAT I WILL STEP UP MY GAME & GO ALL OUT!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2007, 12:42 AM~6949366
> *You don't have to have mad skillz to be part of M.C.B.A. You just got to be a builder that build's.  Just keep building whatever you love to make, and one day you might get the invite.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 04:04 AM~6949949
> *Frist  1  of  07  is  done  and  in the  books !
> Heres  just  a  sneak  peak !  The  rest  of the  photos  will be  in the  build  topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fu^$%$ nice bro.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 10 2007, 07:24 AM~6950771
> *WHAT UP M.C.B.A HOMIES..................
> 
> I'LL BE DOWN FOR 2 TO 3 WEEKS HOMIES..MOVING INTO NEW PAD AS SOON AS PAPERWORK IS FINALIZED...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES!....
> 
> 2007 IS THE YEAR THAT I WILL STEP UP MY GAME & GO ALL OUT!
> *


pm me your new addy homie, house warming gift.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 10 2007, 12:30 PM~6952040
> *pm me your new addy homie, house warming gift.....
> *


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 10 2007, 11:30 AM~6952040
> *pm me your new addy homie, house warming gift.....
> *




beto=the most generous member on LIL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## mitchapalooza65

wow thats nuts, looks great bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice Mini!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## 408models

that nice mini, whats up with that 2 tone new impala in the background??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## 408models

nice bro, i wanna get one of those kits.


----------



## drnitrus

that pattern came out sick almost looks like snake skin
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 10 2007, 11:43 PM~6958396
> *nice bro, i wanna get one of those kits.
> *


SMILEY YOU SHOULD CHECK WITH BETO I BET HE HAS SOME. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:roflmao: :roflmao: I'll give him a call.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## zfelix

looks good mini!! now u should get on teh 70 :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

damn mini---3 and were onlyh 2 weeks into the first month of the year lmao----your fast good job it looks great


----------



## kustombuilder

nice fo mini.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2007, 08:59 AM~6960056
> *LOL!  OK !    #3  for  2007  Is  done  and  in  the  books !
> Here  comes ROSE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!    OK  I  Think  I  am  done  for  a  while on  my  own  stuff !
> 
> All  the  other  kits  that  i  want to  work  on  are  waiting  on  Chrome  and  I have a  few other  Kits  i  want  to  do the  CLOCK  on  so  i  am  going  to  wait  till  I  have  time  to  show  off LOL!
> *


old school cool looks sawwweeeeeeeetttttt 

gypsy rose 2 lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES!

MINI KICK ROCKS!


----------



## 408models

*What happened to SERIOUS C.C. from M.C.B.A????*


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I JUST NOTICED THE CURB FEELERS----nice touch


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 11 2007, 03:14 PM~6962401
> *What happened to LOOKING DAM GOOD MINI.!</span> I LIKE THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK. YOU SHOULD PUT CRAGER'S ON IT BRO. :biggrin:*


----------



## bigdogg323

yup i agree with biggs put cragers on it itll look sweeter


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 11 2007, 03:34 PM~6963100
> *yup i agree with biggs put cragers on it itll look sweeter
> *


X-2 the gold kinda doesn't go with it.


----------



## 408models

Old model built a BY ME a long time ago, PAINTED BY BETO


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 11 2007, 09:47 PM~6966717
> *Old model built a BY ME a long time ago,  PAINTED BY BETO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SMILEY, TAKE A BETTER PIC. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 that 64 is off the hook mini :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

and yeah some better pics of that delivery 408 looks real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

COMING SOON... THANK'S TO MINIDREAMS INC.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2007, 01:51 PM~6985230
> *COMING SOON... THANK'S TO MINIDREAMS INC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucker :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

nice rides biggs,those look clean


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2007, 03:51 PM~6985230
> *COMING SOON... THANK'S TO MINIDREAMS INC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 14 2007, 03:51 PM~6985513
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

I hear you, thoes where a gift from david. I think that was cool of him.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2007, 05:44 PM~6985867
> *I hear you, thoes where a gift from david. I think that was cool of him.
> *


yes it was


----------



## KandyCaddy

I LIKE THE "80 CADDY


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2007, 03:51 PM~6985230
> *COMING SOON... THANK'S TO MINIDREAMS INC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

NEW PROJECT FOR 07!

FUCK A DONK...MADE IT A LOW LOW


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 looks fuckin nice!!! :thumbsup: what color is that???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 14 2007, 10:08 PM~6988284
> *:0 looks fuckin nice!!! :thumbsup: what color is that???
> *


ROOTBEER BROWN :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2007, 11:08 PM~6988296
> *ROOTBEER BROWN :biggrin:
> *


duplicolor??or hok??


----------



## tatman




----------



## Kirby

where did you find rootbeer paint?? Is it from a can?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2007, 10:06 PM~6988268
> *NEW PROJECT FOR 07!
> 
> FUCK A DONK...MADE IT A LOW LOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn i like that color... whats ur other colors gonna be, interior, any designs, rims, get this together, i wanna see this :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

i agree it looks dope already


----------



## twinn

GRACIAS ROD  
add this to the project list this year :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 i thought you gave him that????


----------



## twinn

> :0 i thought you gave him that????
> [/quote
> 
> nope


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2007, 04:51 PM~6985230
> *COMING SOON... THANK'S TO MINIDREAMS INC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THESE LOOK SWEET ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2007, 11:06 PM~6988268
> *NEW PROJECT FOR 07!
> 
> FUCK A DONK...MADE IT A LOW LOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tan top ! Tan Moldings ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 15 2007, 12:26 AM~6989132
> *GRACIAS ROD
> add this to the project list this year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANG TWINN ! ! I thought the roof was broke ? But This shit look s nice and ready to Build ! 


KING I wasnt the 1 givin this but i would like to say thanks for sharing it anyways ! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2007, 03:24 AM~6990227
> *DANG  TWINN ! !  I  thought the  roof  was  broke ?  But  This  shit  look s nice  and  ready  to  Build !
> KING    I  wasnt the  1  givin  this  but  i  would  like  to  say  thanks  for  sharing  it  anyways !  :biggrin:
> *


fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2007, 03:22 AM~6990224
> *Tan  top  !  Tan  Moldings !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU ALREADY KNOW!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 14 2007, 11:26 PM~6989132
> *GRACIAS ROD
> add this to the project list this year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: WEY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

that ride is going to look sick MINI.  for them clean caprices.


----------



## 408models

*M.C.B.A.* one big family, always looking out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2007, 09:19 AM~6991061
> *M.C.B.A. one big family, always looking out. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 15 2007, 09:54 AM~6990940
> *that ride is going to look sick MINI.  for them clean caprices.
> *



  WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE GOLD LEAF ON THE TRUNK!........... :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jan 15 2007, 09:54 AM~6990940-->
> 
> 
> 
> that ride is going to look sick MINI.  for them clean caprices.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Jan 15 2007, 10:19 AM~6991061
> *M.C.B.A. one big family, always looking out. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2007, 08:19 AM~6991061
> *M.C.B.A. one big family, always looking out. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 14 2007, 10:26 PM~6989132
> *GRACIAS ROD
> add this to the project list this year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no problemo twinn. but please make that fucker look sick


----------



## THEREGAL

so how do you get an invite to the club, just churn out alot of quality rides??


----------



## betoscustoms

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NEWEST MEMBER


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 15 2007, 02:43 PM~6994157
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NEWEST MEMBER
> *


:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## MKD904

MCBA, Gettin bigger and bigger.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKS NICE EDDIE


----------



## MARINATE

COMIN TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!
CAN'T WAIT FOR THE UNDIES!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 15 2007, 04:43 PM~6994157
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NEWEST MEMBER
> *


CONGRATS ZACK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

Hell yeah bro, congrats.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby

Congrats bro.


----------



## modeltech

way to go zack!! congrats bro!!


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: *M.C.B.A. *bigger


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2007, 04:34 PM~6995301
> *:biggrin: M.C.B.A. bigger
> *


welcome aboard zack 

nice big family :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2007, 06:10 PM~6996148
> *welcome aboard zack
> 
> nice big family :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks brother :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

I'm starting to get confused with everyone having the same avatar, lol


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 15 2007, 08:23 PM~6996748
> *I'm starting to get confused with everyone having the same avatar, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: me too I just didn't want to say it first


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 15 2007, 08:23 PM~6996748
> *I'm starting to get confused with everyone having the same avatar, lol
> *


is there a way we can have our personal avator but have the logo on our page?


----------



## betoscustoms

I THINK IT LOOK KOOL TO SEE ALL THE MCBA AVATARS...........


----------



## betoscustoms

HERE'S A PREVEIW OF WHAT I GOT GOING ON.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 OH DAMN!!! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

Got ALotta Tight Projects goin on primo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 15 2007, 11:14 PM~6998818
> *HERE'S A PREVEIW OF WHAT I GOT GOING ON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what kindof airbrush u usin beto


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 09:26 AM~7000415
> *WHAT UP HOMIES!
> *


WAAAAAZZZUP WEY.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 10:34 AM~7000466
> *WAAAAAZZZUP WEY.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: DID THE MOLDINGS LAST NIGHT!.......


----------



## 408models

what moldings bro???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 16 2007, 10:47 AM~7000568
> *what moldings bro???
> *


CADY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 09:49 AM~7000589
> *CADY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHIT IS GOING TO LOOK KLEEN CARNAL.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 10:58 AM~7000657
> *THAT SHIT IS GOING TO LOOK KLEEN CARNAL.
> *


got to late last night gonna take some flicks today looks good wey :biggrin: 
"El PIRATE"


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 14 2007, 11:26 PM~6989132
> *GRACIAS ROD
> add this to the project list this year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is off the chain.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> HERE'S A PREVEIW OF WHAT I GOT GOING ON.
> 
> DAM PRIMO YOU GOT YOUR HAND'S FULL FOR THE NEXT FEW DAY'S. GOT TO GET MY SPRAY BOTH DONE BY THIS WEEK. SO I CAN KEEP UP WITH YOU GUY'S


----------



## MARINATE

> HERE'S A PREVEIW OF WHAT I GOT GOING ON.
> 
> DAM PRIMO YOU GOT YOUR HAND'S FULL FOR THE NEXT FEW DAY'S. GOT TO GET MY SPRAY BOTH DONE BY THIS WEEK. SO I CAN KEEP UP WITH YOU GUY'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-2 PINCHE ROBERTO GOT GM MOTORING OVER THERE :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 05:55 AM~6999669
> *what kindof airbrush u usin beto
> *


LIL PRIMO, I USE A BADGER CRESENDO


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 09:45 AM~7001066
> *LIL PRIMO, I USE A BADGER CRESENDO
> *


coo cause lately i been lookin into getin a good airbrush and im prolly gonna end up gettin the paasche VL double action


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 09:50 AM~7001115
> *coo cause lately i been lookin into getin a good airbrush and im prolly gonna end up gettin the paasche VL double action
> *


I LIKE THE CRESENDO CAUSE IT COMES WITH THREE NEEDLES, FINE, MEDIUM AND LARGE. DOES REALLY FINE PENCIL LINES.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 09:57 AM~7001185
> *I LIKE THE CRESENDO CAUSE IT COMES WITH THREE NEEDLES, FINE, MEDIUM AND LARGE. DOES REALLY FINE PENCIL LINES.
> *


YUP i've seen beto paint with that one, really nice work.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 09:57 AM~7001185
> *I LIKE THE CRESENDO CAUSE IT COMES WITH THREE NEEDLES, FINE, MEDIUM AND LARGE. DOES REALLY FINE PENCIL LINES.
> *



this is it right

http://cgi.ebay.com/BADGER-Airbrush-Set-CR...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 10:00 AM~7001243
> *this is it right
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BADGER-Airbrush-Set-CR...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


THAT's IT


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 10:02 AM~7001258
> *THAT's IT
> *



cool ima prolly get this one then :biggrin: thanks

oh and that flake sure as hell sparkles in the sun!!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 10:04 AM~7001288
> *cool ima prolly get this one then :biggrin: thanks
> 
> oh and that flake sure as hell sparkles in the sun!!
> *


KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 11:07 AM~7001329
> *KOOL :biggrin:
> *


here is what i use. tamiya spray-work hg super fine, iwata, and my pashe is for primer or flake.

















and this is my baby.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

:thumbsup: gravity feed, I need one of those


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 10:34 AM~7001570
> *here is what i use. tamiya spray-work hg super fine, iwata, and my pashe is for primer or flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my baby.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Tight!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

GRAVITY FEED IS THE SHIT!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2007, 11:35 AM~7001579
> *:thumbsup:  gravity feed, I need one of those
> *


i hear you bro. i hate the bottom load, they are a mess. the superfine don't hold to much paint thoe. it's only for touch up's, fade's , and mural's.


----------



## bigdogg323

que onda locos :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 16 2007, 12:40 PM~7001644
> *que onda locos :biggrin:
> *


WORK :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 11:38 AM~7001620
> *i hear you bro. i hate the bottom load, they are a mess. the superfine don't hold to much paint thoe. it's only for touch up's, fade's , and mural's.
> *


I dunno if it's just me, but there's no good way to hold the bottom load bottle, every angle I hold it at feels awkward. I've started premixing my paint in a little squeeze bottle to fill the little cup instead, but even then I have to watch my hand or I'll tip it too far


----------



## zfelix

:dunno: what u guys think this or craigers


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 10:41 AM~7001654
> *WORK  :angry:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 10:43 AM~7001694
> *:dunno: what u guys think this or craigers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


se mira cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2007, 11:42 AM~7001671
> *I dunno if it's just me, but there's no good way to hold the bottom load bottle, every angle I hold it at feels awkward.  I've started premixing my paint in a little squeeze bottle to fill the little cup instead, but even then I have to watch my hand or I'll tip it too far
> *


with the gun i use , you can hold it at any angle that's what i like about it the most. i got tired of spilling paint everywhere.  


and felix it look's good like that.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 12:41 PM~7001654
> *WORK  :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: x2


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 16 2007, 01:02 PM~7001949
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: x2
> *


IT'S KINDA GOOD THOUGH...ON LAYITLOW EVERY NOW & THEN :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 01:02 PM~7001960
> *IT'S KINDA GOOD THOUGH...ON LAYITLOW EVERY NOW & THEN :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:

back 2 work :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 16 2007, 11:04 AM~7001979
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> back 2 work :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


shit i work nights its fucken cold it was 36' last night 

i work outside warehouse


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 16 2007, 01:11 PM~7002054
> *shit i work nights its fucken cold it was 36' last night
> 
> i work outside warehouse
> *


DAM HOMIE...ABOUT TEN SWEATERS ON HUH! hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 11:12 AM~7002078
> *DAM HOMIE...ABOUT TEN SWEATERS ON HUH! hno:
> *


nope got used to it alresdy 

1 sweater thermos n shirt n a skie mask


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 10:43 AM~7001694
> *:dunno: what u guys think this or craigers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cragars


----------



## bigdogg323

pic with cragers zack


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 16 2007, 12:11 PM~7002054
> *shit i work nights its fucken cold it was 36' last night
> 
> i work outside warehouse
> *


yup it was cold last night. i live 3 block's from your work. but i guess we can't complaine. i talked to mini last night he said it was 4 dgrz over there. fuck that shit, i like it cold but not that cold hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 11:23 AM~7002210
> *yup it was cold last night. i live 3 block's from your work. but i guess we can't complaine. i talked to mini last night he said it was 4 dgrz over there. fuck that shit, i like it cold but not that cold hno:
> *


dammmmmmmmnnnn now thats cold


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 16 2007, 11:21 AM~7002175
> *pic with cragers zack
> *



they are at my brothers house :angry: when i went to the hobby store with him the other day i left my rims in his bag :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

thats cool homie post it later


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 02:23 PM~7002210
> *yup it was cold last night. i live 3 block's from your work. but i guess we can't complaine. i talked to mini last night he said it was 4 dgrz over there. fuck that shit, i like it cold but not that cold hno:
> *



But i got lucky today ! It warmed up ! 18 outside ! :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 11:26 AM~7002243
> *they are at my brothers house :angry: when i went to the hobby store with him the other day i left my rims in his bag :uh:
> *


THAT'S WHAT YOU GET WHEN YOU DON'T ORDER FROM BETO. GOT TO HAVE THST DOOR TO DOOR SERVICE.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

COMING REAL SOON.!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 01:43 PM~7002413
> *COMING REAL SOON.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
WHATS UP WITH YOUR AVATOR WEY?


----------



## Mr Biggs

DON'T KNOW MINIS IS ALL SMASHED TOO. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 11:43 AM~7002413
> *COMING REAL SOON.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey biggs i want one of these homie cast them homie :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 11:42 AM~7002405
> *THAT'S WHAT YOU GET WHEN YOU DON'T ORDER FROM BETO. GOT TO HAVE THST DOOR TO DOOR SERVICE.....
> *



lol I Know Huh :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

damn, mr biggs that camino is lookin tight!!


----------



## bigdogg323

whats wrong with aviater


----------



## betoscustoms

IS MINI FLYING SOLO?


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 02:47 PM~7002468
> *M.C.B.A. TURE AND BLUE ! *


----------



## Mr Biggs

I WAS DOING THE SAME SHIT TOO!!!
I HOPE MINE IS BACK ON I WAS MESSING WITH IT EARLYER. DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPEN. I HOPE IT'S BACK ON.


----------



## MARINATE

nope not yet wey


----------



## bigdogg323

is there any i could put the white logo on


----------



## MARINATE

MINI SEND ME MINE THAT LOOKS TIGHT FOOLIO!


----------



## betoscustoms

WHAT!!!! WE WANT TO CHANGE OUR LOGO LOCO's


----------



## Mr Biggs

I WAS TRYING TO FIND A WAY SO WE CAN PUT THE LOGO ON OUR PAGE AND HAVE OUR OWN AVATAR ON THE TOP. BUT I GUESS IT'S NOT POSSABLE. OH WELL I'LL LEAVE IT LIKE IT IS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

<<<<<<<<<< how do these look!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 11:57 AM~7002562
> *WHAT!!!! WE WANT TO CHANGE OUR LOGO LOCO's
> *


nope i liked the white logo


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 12:57 PM~7002562
> *WHAT!!!! WE WANT TO CHANGE OUR LOGO LOCO's
> *


 :nono: I WAS JUST LOOKING FOR A DIFFERANT SPOT TO PUT IT.


----------



## bigdogg323

so dont worry guys :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"BEST OF THE BEST"</span>


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 11:58 AM~7002573
> *<<<<<<<<<< how  do  these  look!
> *


CAN'T READ IT


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 12:58 PM~7002573
> *<<<<<<<<<< how  do  these  look!
> *


THE PROBLEM IS WE ALL HAVE IT ON OUR AVATAR AND THEY GET CONFUESED. SO I WAS THINKING OF PUTTING WHAT WE HAVE DOWN BY OUR SIG. AND HAVE OUR PERSONAL AVATAR. BUT IT WON'T WORK SO LET'S JUST LEAVE IT THE WAY IT WAS. I PM RYAN TO SEE IF THERE IS SOMETHING HE CAN DO.


----------



## betoscustoms

SCROLL FROM TOP TO BOTTOM, LOOKS AWESOME MCBA IN THE HOUSE.......


----------



## MARINATE

ORALE LOCOS.......& GRINGOS..................


----------



## bigdogg323

wakka wakka :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 01:03 PM~7002636
> *SCROLL FROM TOP TO BOTTOM, LOOKS AWESOME MCBA IN THE HOUSE.......
> *


THAT'S TRUE IT LOOK'S GOOD THE WAY IT IS. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

yes it does :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

Whats up Everybody?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

<<<<<<am i fixed yet ?????????????????????????


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 12:04 PM~7002649
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>WEY, LOCO's AND ******'s ARE TWO APART, YOU SPEAKA SPANLISH, A ****** CAN BE LOCO QUE NO?*


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 12:12 PM~7002742
> *<<<<<<am i  fixed  yet  ?????????????????????????
> *


yup


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 02:12 PM~7002742
> *<<<<<<am i  fixed  yet  ?????????????????????????
> *


yea


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 02:13 PM~7002748
> *WEY, LOCO's AND ******'s ARE TWO APART, YOU SPEAKA SPANLISH, A ****** CAN BE LOCO QUE NO?
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: I WAS JUST GIVE MY COUNTRY HOMIE SOME SHIT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 01:12 PM~7002740
> *Whats up Everybody?
> *


WHAT UP DOG COMO ESTAS? AINT YOU AT WORK ESE. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 01:23 PM~7002864
> *WHAT UP DOG COMO ESTAS?  AINT YOU AT WORK ESE. :biggrin:
> *


Called in sick. Fuck work. Going to get my 69 Rag!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 03:13 PM~7002748
> *MARINATE KICK ROCKS ! </span></span>*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 01:30 PM~7002936
> *Called in sick. Fuck work. Going to get my 69 Rag!
> *


I SEEN THE PICS.. THAT RAG IS NICE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 03:38 PM~7003018
> *I SEEN THE PICS..  THAT RAG IS NICE.
> *


what 69 ? post up a pic PLEASE


----------



## MARINATE

DON'T BE TRY TO USE MY WORDS FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 03:40 PM~7003043
> *DON'T BE TRY TO USE MY WORDS FOOL :biggrin:
> *


dont think this was in english ! lol!


----------



## tatman

Sorry boys got to go with real shit today.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 02:41 PM~7003058
> *dont  think  this  was  in  english !  lol!
> *


CHUPA VEGA PUTO :0


----------



## betoscustoms

<span style=\'color:green\'>LOCO LUNACRICKET</span>


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 12:43 PM~7003074
> *Sorry boys got to go with real shit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRIMO IS THAT RAJ IN THE BACKGROUND?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 01:43 PM~7003074
> *Sorry boys got to go with real shit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S GOING TO BE CLEAN BRO. WHAT COLOR YOU GOING TO DO TI?


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 01:45 PM~7003100
> *THAT'S GOING TO BE CLEAN BRO.  WHAT COLOR YOU GOING TO DO TI?
> *


You know I got to go with Kandy Brandy wine!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 02:46 PM~7003119
> *You know I got to Kandy Brandy wine!
> *


SWEET 69'S ARE THE SHIT TATMAN! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 03:43 PM~7003074
> *Sorry boys got to go with real shit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the best body style impala ever made !


----------



## tatman

Whats up dogg sell me that shit!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 03:49 PM~7003149
> *Whats up dogg sell me that shit!
> *


man this is a dream car i will have to think about it ! but if i choose to let it go i hit you up frist ! 


UNLESS THE DOLLAR AMOUT IS OFFERED ! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## tatman

Fuck it ill just cut this shit up. But let me know if you want to get rid of it!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 02:21 PM~7003506
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 02:21 PM~7003506
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD... THAT IS NOW MY SCREAN SAVER AND DESKTOP. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

im making one right now with a wire wheel and knock off with MCBA in the center o the knock off


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 01:21 PM~7003506
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ZACK PM ME COPY OF YOUR PATTERNS


----------



## zfelix

im making one right now with a wire wheel and knock off with MCBA in the center o the knock off


----------



## betoscustoms

ZACK, HOW ABOUT SMALL 1/24 & 1/25 SCALE DECALS FOR MODEL WINDOWS


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 01:35 PM~7003676
> *ZACK, HOW ABOUT SMALL 1/24 & 1/25 SCALE DECALS FOR MODEL WINDOWS
> *



that would be pretty kool but im not sure if u would be able to see the writing very well :dunno:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Mr Biggs

THOSE WOULD BE NICE TO PUT ON MY RIMS. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 04:21 PM~7003518
> *Fuck it ill just cut this shit up. But let me know if you want to get rid of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRADE IT ?


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 02:56 PM~7003894
> *TRADE  IT  ?
> *


To Late


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 04:06 PM~7004038
> *To Late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: DIDN'T WASTE NO TIME!
M.C.B.A STYLE


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 05:06 PM~7004038
> *To Late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Half the car ! Half the price RIGHT ! LOL! 

Hey ! i am heading out to dinner I get you pics of the top so you can fix the trunk to be more right looking ! OH and i think i might have an extra boot ! I let you know tonight TAT!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 03:07 PM~7004047
> *:0  :biggrin: DIDN'T WASTE NO TIME!
> M.C.B.A STYLE
> *


 You know thats right :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 04:11 PM~7004099
> *You know thats right :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 03:11 PM~7004098
> *Half  the  car  !  Half the  price  RIGHT ! LOL!
> 
> Hey  !  i  am  heading  out  to  dinner  I  get  you  pics  of  the  top  so  you  can  fix  the  trunk  to  be  more  right  looking !  OH  and  i  think  i  might  have  an  extra  boot !    I  let  you  know  tonight  TAT!
> *


Thanks Dogg!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 02:11 PM~7004098
> *Half  the  car  !  Half the  price  RIGHT ! LOL!
> 
> Hey  !  i  am  heading  out  to  dinner  I  get  you  pics  of  the  top  so  you  can  fix  the  trunk  to  be  more  right  looking !  OH  and  i  think  i  might  have  an  extra  boot !    I  let  you  know  tonight  TAT!
> *


are those the really small style tires that biggs had made on time????


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 16 2007, 03:16 PM~7004158
> *are those the really small style tires that biggs had made on time????
> *


Probably? I dont know


----------



## 408models

those are bad ass, i've been looking for some for a long time.


----------



## 408models

you got a closer pic of those???


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 16 2007, 02:20 PM~7004213
> *you got a closer pic of those???
> *


SMILEY, I DO


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 02:22 PM~7004229
> *SMILEY, I DO
> *


   damn u beto :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

<span style='color:blue'>!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 04:06 PM~7004689
> *<span style='color:blue'>!
> *


Whatcha git? I wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 03:16 PM~7004771
> *Whatcha git? I wanna see :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 05:16 PM~7004771
> *Whatcha git? I wanna see :biggrin:
> *


59 CHROME PLATED.... FOR THE WAGON! :biggrin: 
76 GLASSHOUSE! PICS WILL BE UP MANANA


----------



## tatman

:


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 04:19 PM~7004811
> *59 CHROME PLATED.... FOR THE WAGON!  :biggrin:
> 76 GLASSHOUSE! PICS WILL BE UP MANANA
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 05:21 PM~7004827
> *:
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


   THE UNDIES ARE GOING UNDER THE 60 WAGON! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 06:06 PM~7004689
> *<span style='color:blue'>!
> *



:tears: I got NOTHING ! :tears: 


BUT GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 mini that looks fuckin sick!!! :thumbsup: now thats somthing you dont see everyday!!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:











> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 07:23 PM~7005819
> *:tears: I got  NOTHING  !  :tears:
> BUT   GOOD  THINGS  COME  TO  THOSE  WHO  WAIT !   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 








THIS ONE IS NOT GONNA GO UNDER THE WAGON..60 WILL BE ON THE BACKBURNER.....I'M GONNA BUILD THIS ONE!...THANKS BIGGS!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 17 2007, 06:04 AM~7009819
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOLO1

I like the color combo :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

Damn Marinate That Caddi looks killer!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

the color combo is badass!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 17 2007, 08:04 AM~7009819
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONE IS NOT GONNA GO UNDER THE WAGON..60 WILL BE ON THE BACKBURNER.....I'M GONNA BUILD THIS ONE!...THANKS BIGGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CADDI WEY


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS TWINN!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## bigdogg323

looks sweet marinate :thumbsup:


----------



## Revolution909

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 12:43 PM~7002413
> *COMING REAL SOON.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much would you want for one just like this? Or do you have instructions on how to make one?


----------



## 408models

can't wait for those to be done MARINATE. Iknow they'll look bad ass.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 17 2007, 03:19 PM~7013421
> *can't wait for those to be done MARINATE. Iknow they'll look bad ass.
> *


  THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD WEY..


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: diggin that lac marinate & cant wait to see what you will do with that chromed out 59


hey biggs when you gonna get that sedan in paint ? 
i think that will be the baddest 1/24 lac EVER :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 17 2007, 04:11 PM~7014553
> *:thumbsup: diggin that lac marinate & cant wait to see what you will do with that chromed out 59
> hey biggs when you gonna get that sedan in paint ?
> i think that will be the baddest 1/24 lac EVER :thumbsup:
> *


ONCE I GET MY NNL PROJECT OVER WITH. THEN IT WILL BE ON HOMIE. THIS YEAR WILL BRING ALOT OF CRAZY AND ONE OF A KIND BUILD'S.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: cant wait to see what ure up 2 in 07
those are the ones that inspire us all to give a shot at fab work, add more details & realism 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 17 2007, 04:21 PM~7014629
> *:thumbsup: cant wait to see what ure up 2 in 07
> those are the ones that inspire us all to give a shot at fab work, add more details & realism
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE,,,!  
AND WORD'S LIKE THAT IS WHAT KEEP'S ME & OTHER'S BUILDING, AND DOING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO. :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 17 2007, 01:42 AM~7009448
> *OH YEA !
> 
> LOOK  WHAT  I CAN  DO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## LowandBeyond

looking tight Mini. I don't see that truck in the back ground? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2007, 02:46 AM~7019066
> *looking tight Mini.  I don't see that truck in the back ground?  :biggrin:
> *



GETTING THESE READY FOR MUDD! When i get th e mud mixed i need it for a few items on the 60 also :biggrin: Then shes in the mail ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 12:51 AM~7019085
> *GETTING  THESE  READY  FOR  MUDD!  When i  get  th e mud  mixed  i  need it  for  a  few  items  on the  60 also  :biggrin: Then  shes  in the  mail !  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 thanks sooooo much Mini!! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

lookin good mini :0


----------



## THEREGAL

i still can't wait to see that nnl winner all wrapped up that thing is gonna be BEAUTIFUL


> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 17 2007, 05:14 PM~7014584
> *ONCE I GET MY NNL PROJECT OVER WITH. THEN IT WILL BE ON HOMIE. THIS YEAR WILL BRING ALOT OF CRAZY AND ONE OF A KIND BUILD'S.
> *


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD DAVID..MAKE SURE MY CADY TRUCK IS PACKED RIGHT!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 18 2007, 06:58 AM~7019784
> *LOOKING GOOD DAVID..MAKE SURE MY CADY TRUCK IS PACKED RIGHT!
> *


YEAH MINI PACK THAT TRUCK TIGHT, SINCE IT'S NOT COMING MY WAY, WEY


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2007, 09:07 AM~7019836
> *YEAH MINI PACK THAT TRUCK TIGHT, SINCE IT'S NOT COMING MY WAY, WEY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## 408models

Heres another one ill be finishing up real soon. Just almost doen with the foil. Nothing crazy just street cruiser. When i was at BETOSCUSTOMS he hooked me up with this paint job, (since he has alot of HOK paints and was already in the painting mood) we decided to call this one "JUNGLE FEVER".


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

he got jungle fever 

se mira chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2007, 10:30 AM~7021302
> *he got jungle fever
> 
> se mira chingon  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Heres For That Monte beto Just Lettin U Know That This Was Hard as F***


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:35 AM~7021347
> *Heres For That Monte beto Just Lettin U Know That This Was Hard as F***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2007, 10:38 AM~7021363
> *
> *


beto wanted some ideas for patterns and i made him some


----------



## MARINATE

FELIX MAKE A M.C.B.A PLAQUE!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 18 2007, 10:44 AM~7021420
> *FELIX MAKE A M.C.B.A PLAQUE!
> *


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 12:46 PM~7021438
> *
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 18 2007, 10:44 AM~7021420
> *FELIX MAKE A M.C.B.A PLAQUE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:39 AM~7021371
> *beto wanted some ideas for patterns and i made him some
> *


oh ok those are some bad ass patterns u think he could do it :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:35 AM~7021347
> *Heres For That Monte beto Just Lettin U Know That This Was Hard as F***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS ZACK


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2007, 10:50 AM~7021466
> *oh ok those are some bad ass patterns u think he could do it  :biggrin:
> *



ofcourse he can with some patcients


----------



## zfelix

:dunno:










kept it simple


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 17 2007, 11:42 PM~7019044
> *I  am  heading  to bed  early  to night !  But  heres  what  i  was  doing  the  last  few  hours !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey mini it would a look good with a 82 elco clip 

looks good like that but looks more like a monte 

other than that they look sick homie 

i like the elco too looks tight


----------



## Kreator

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 11:35 AM~7021347
> *Heres For That Monte beto Just Lettin U Know That This Was Hard as F***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks tight Zfelix


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:54 AM~7021492
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kept it simple
> *


that siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiik bro.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:54 AM~7021492
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kept it simple
> *


looks bad ass zack this will make a good avatar too


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2007, 10:59 AM~7021545
> *looks bad ass zack this will make a good avatar too
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

thats better looks siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2007, 11:06 AM~7021603
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> thats better looks siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick
> *


hell yeah. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 11:03 AM~7021573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey how can i put this as my avatar


----------



## 408models

hey felix, see if u can make one smaller and put it in the back window of 1 of the mcba members ride to see how it would look???


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 18 2007, 11:26 AM~7021811
> *hey felix, see if u can make one smaller and put it in the back window of 1 of the mcba members ride to see how it would look???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 11:41 AM~7021957
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2007, 11:43 AM~7021974
> *that looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> *


----------



## 1low64

:roflmao: Going all out.


----------



## 408models

looks good bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

that looks sick, havent seen any plaques for models that are actually a model car club----that looks great  good work zack


----------



## bluesonoma

> Minidreams Inc. =a.k.a. David Irwin > Kansas City , MO <
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work for hot wheels ???
> Looks pretty close to me...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WELL SENCE YOU ASKED ! 

































































































































PLAYED WITH HOT WHEELS BUT I HAVE NEVER WORKED FOR THEM LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms

MINI STOP WASTING GREAT SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn

it was a nice sunny day so i decided to paint this 1


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

looks fuckin nice bro :thumbsup: wish it was sunny over here


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 18 2007, 04:47 PM~7024600
> *it was a nice sunny day so i decided to paint this 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OhSHIT TWINNS TURNING INTO A SMURF!!!!!!!!

lol looks good bro nice color and good job on the roof kinda looks like the deep sea whatever caddy from elite


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 18 2007, 07:47 PM~7024600
> *it was a nice sunny day so i decided to paint this 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like you got it ! Great job on the switch over and the color is nice ! 

I would go with grey moldings !


----------



## bigdogg323

dark blue or light blue modings

looks nice twinn :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

la
la
lala
la
la
la
lala
la
easy there papa smurf :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

black trim and black spokes :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz

white trim....

































and everything else gold twinn


----------



## S-10sForever

Nice paint twinn that the color i wanna paint mine!!!


----------



## zfelix

same color moldings as the body with chrome trim


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 18 2007, 06:57 PM~7024684
> *la
> la
> lala
> la
> la
> la
> lala
> la
> easy there papa smurf :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fucker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms

SOMETHING DIFFERENT, GOT SOME OF THESE IN TODAY, I'M GONNA WORK ONTHSES THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2007, 08:50 PM~7026769
> *SOMETHING DIFFERENT, GOT SOME OF THESE IN TODAY, I'M GONNA WORK ONTHSES THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for one?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 18 2007, 05:47 PM~7024600
> *it was a nice sunny day so i decided to paint this 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam twinn i didn't know you were part of the blue man groupe. :biggrin:


cadillac is looking sweet homie.


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD SMURF I MEAN TWINN!.....GREY MOLDINGS!


----------



## MARINATE

mini............


----------



## 408models

*Ok heres is one of my next projects for 07'. I've tried to look for more pictures of the actuall car but this was all i could find. The post your rides didn't have any either of this one. Well this will be the 63 wagon i will try to make. Thanks to biggs for the chrome and the wagon i can finally get this one done aslo. I will be taking my time on the one, cause it will have some detail to it. I have all the goodies to help out to.* This one will be after the NNL show.


----------



## MARINATE

OH SNAP..... :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

thats gonna looks sick 408 i have to see this 1 done homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

I'll start a topic on this on as i start it later.


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: semon


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## drnitrus

thats hot 

clean


----------



## twinn

LOOKS NICE LIKE THAT MINI


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 19 2007, 10:50 AM~7031137
> *pulled  this  out  last  night  looking  for  BETOS  63,64  skrits  and a few  hours later  i  turn around  and  i  have  this  done !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man  All  i  did  was  open  the  box  and  it  was  like  11:45  turn  around  to  get  a  drink  and  it  2:45 !  LOL!  Dang  sometimes  the  time just flies !
> *



Looks real good...glad you did a sport sedan instead of a hardtop.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: lookin good mini :thumbsup: 
like a cruizer for the whole fam - the skirts and cont kit really add a lil something :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 19 2007, 01:35 PM~7032108
> *:thumbsup: lookin good mini  :thumbsup:
> like a cruizer for the whole fam - the skirts and cont kit really add a lil something  :thumbsup:
> *


BACK EAST IT A FAMILY CRUZER.. BUT HERE IN CALI, IT'S A GOOD CAR FOR A DRIVE -BY. OR TO DO A 2-11 / GOT TO LOVE THEM 4-DOOR'S.  


LOOKING GOOD MINI. NOW THE HARD PART.....WHAT COLOR.?


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: damn thats why i dont live in cali :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

*Maybe we can do something like this in our AVATAR with one of our favorite models. Each member would have there own on there. Just an idea.*


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2007, 02:17 PM~7033343
> *Maybe we can do something like this in our AVATAR with one of our favorite models. Each member would have there own on there. Just an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would put those as your profile pics i kinda like the idea of being all the same

look at lifestyle c.c. compared to most other clubs

lifestyle only rock the black and gold and if u look at other clubs they are all colorfull and mismatching i think staying the same is very consistant but thats just what i think :dunno:


----------



## 408models

yeah it was just an idea, was bored at lunch and played with this for a bit, but true statement feliz.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2007, 02:59 PM~7033789
> *yeah it was just an idea, was bored at lunch and played with this for a bit, but true statement feliz.
> *



it dont look to bad on paint use the veiw / zoom button so u can see closer and get closer lines


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 19 2007, 05:48 PM~7033677
> *i would put those as your profile pics i kinda like the idea of being all the same
> 
> look at lifestyle c.c. compared to most other clubs
> 
> lifestyle only rock the black and gold and if u look at other clubs they are all colorfull and mismatching i think staying the same is very consistant but thats just what i think :dunno:
> *


not hatin on lifestyle or M.C.B.A but yeah i agree with 408 yall should have a lil differences as long as you still sport your club i mean you guys shouldnt want to be like another club even if its the greatest one out there cause bein different will catch peoples eye and thats what you should go for even though you guys got some killer ass models


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 19 2007, 02:48 PM~7033677
> *i would put those as your profile pics i kinda like the idea of being all the same
> 
> look at lifestyle c.c. compared to most other clubs
> 
> lifestyle only rock the black and gold and if u look at other clubs they are all colorfull and mismatching i think staying the same is very consistant but thats just what i think :dunno:
> *


DAMN ZACK, I KNEW THERE WAS A REASON I INVITED YOU TO MCBA, THAT'S THE SAME THINK I TOLD BIGGS, WE MUST ALL FLY THE SAME KOLORS.......BTW THAT WOULD BE KOOL FOR OUR PROFILE PICS.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2007, 03:51 PM~7034192
> *DAMN ZACK, I KNEW THERE WAS A REASON I INVITED YOU TO MCBA, THAT'S THE SAME THINK I TOLD BIGGS, WE MUST ALL FLY THE SAME KOLORS.......BTW THAT WOULD BE KOOL FOR OUR PROFILE PICS.
> *


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2007, 09:01 AM~7029541
> *Ok heres is one of my next projects for 07'. I've tried to look for more pictures of the actuall car but this was all i could find. The post your rides didn't have any either of this one. Well this will be the 63 wagon i will try to make. Thanks to biggs for the chrome and the wagon i can finally get this one done aslo. I will be taking my time on the one, cause it will have some detail to it. I have all the goodies to help out to. This one will be after the NNL show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Biggs........I need the same combo. Please hit me up.


----------



## 408models

Just wondering which rims you all think will look better
*CHROME RING W/ GOLD CENTER*
















*OR ALL CHROME*


----------



## 408models

here you go beto.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I would go with the gold backs ! O and the ture wires look tight ! LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2007, 11:48 PM~7037637
> *here you go beto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THEM THEY LOOK DEEP. THOSE ARE THE ONES I GOT FROM RYAN.


----------



## 408models

thats what i was thinking mini.

hey beto they look like the first tru wires from back in the days, like in BOULEVARD NIGHTS.


----------



## 408models

SO HERES WHAT IM THINKING THEN


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 20 2007, 03:12 AM~7037798
> *SO HERES WHAT IM THINKING THEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL! going with the 3" cut white walls ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

yeah, i've always liked the wide whitewall look. so its gonna be ass down face up.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 20 2007, 02:12 AM~7037798
> *SO HERES WHAT IM THINKING THEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks bad ass :0 :0


----------



## 408models

lasts pics before i hit the sac. this is how it will sit. and yes i went w/the skinny wall


----------



## zfelix

Whats up Homies :wave:


----------



## zfelix

Beto hows This Look Sofar????










:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

hno:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 20 2007, 08:28 AM~7038736
> *Beto hows This Look Sofar????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


KOOL, PM ME THE REST SH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 20 2007, 09:40 AM~7038973
> *KOOL, PM ME THE REST SH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :0


----------



## BiggC

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2007, 12:49 AM~7037652
> *I  would  go  with the  gold  backs !  O  and  the  ture wires  look  tight !  LOL!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

408 CENTER GOLDIES!

WHAT UP HOMIES....JUST DOING MY MORNING CHECK IN!</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>BIGGS CHIRP ME......IT'S A DONE DEAL!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 20 2007, 10:28 AM~7038736
> *Beto hows This Look Sofar????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW YOU DIDNT ASK ME FOR MY OPINION BUT I LIKE THOSE PATTERNS, INEED TO LEARN HOW TO USE THAT PROGRAM. LOOKS NICE. WHAT CAR'S IT GOING ON?
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 20 2007, 10:33 AM~7039221
> *I KNOW YOU DIDNT ASK ME FOR MY OPINION BUT I LIKE THOSE PATTERNS, INEED TO LEARN HOW TO USE THAT PROGRAM. LOOKS NICE. WHAT CAR'S IT GOING ON?
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



i guess its a secerat :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd

Can't forget our female builders


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## twinn

clean rides ryan and mrs ryan :0


----------



## MKD904

2 Models that I built like 8-10 years ago. Nothing special. 
This one is just bone stock.....Before I had any idea how to foil.
















This is my first attempt at choppin the roof


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

i seen that truck on streetsourcemag.com fuckin sick


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD FELIX...NEED TO PUT THEM ON A CAR ALREADY!

DAM RYAN UR LADY BUILDS BETTER THAN OTHER FOOLS ON HERE...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2007, 04:10 PM~7041121
> *LOOKS GOOD FELIX...NEED TO PUT THEM ON A CAR ALREADY!
> 
> DAM RYAN UR LADY BUILDS BETTER THAN OTHER FOOLS ON HERE...LOL :biggrin:
> *



lol i been makin most of them for other people to put on cars lol i need to start painting again but this vegas weather sucks!!!


----------



## MARINATE

YEAH WEATHER DOES SUCK :angry: ...I GOT LUCKY THIS FUCKER DIDN'T FROST BITE!
























AS SHIT LOOK AT THE MOTHERFUCKEN WHEELS!








BLING BLING! :0


----------



## zfelix

Shits lookin tight primo!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2007, 07:10 PM~7041121
> *LOOKS GOOD FELIX...NEED TO PUT THEM ON A CAR ALREADY!
> 
> DAM RYAN UR LADY BUILDS BETTER THAN OTHER FOOLS ON HERE...LOL :biggrin:
> *


lol, at least she's building! more then most can say around here, lol


----------



## zfelix

Some Of Mine :happysad:

got more coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey marinate caddy looks siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 20 2007, 06:58 PM~7041555
> *hey marinate caddy looks siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!.....

I DUNNO IF I POSTED THIS ONE, BUT FUCK IT!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy: thats clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Damn, I crawl back out of my hole for a few to see what's going on, and what do I find? EVERYBODY is M.C.B.A. now! Pretty cool!

Sweet rides guys, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 20 2007, 03:27 PM~7040197
> *2 Models that I built like 8-10 years ago.  Nothing special.
> This one is just bone stock.....Before I had any idea how to foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at choppin the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



POST MORE PICS OF THAT TRUCK!


----------



## wagonguy

talk about slammed ... DAAAYUUMMMMM!!!!!


uffin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

mk that green truck is nastttttyyyy man, i love that look


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 20 2007, 09:06 PM~7042193
> *mk that green truck is nastttttyyyy man, i love that look
> *


Thanx man. It took for ever cause I chopped it, sectioned it a little, lowered the fenders and so on and at the time I never heard of styrene and zap a gap. Back then it was a DUB magazine plastic lisence plate and superglue. Even in the motor I used thread for plug wires. :biggrin: 

That one is strictly a slammer. No frame from the firewall back.

I'll post more pix in a little.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

def bro, oldschool brings back some memories of cars i used to admire, cant wait for the pics


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, that green truck is badass and some big ol white walls... looks good


----------



## MARINATE

THE COLOR TO THE FIVE NINER! :0


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M.C.B.A. scout




----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by M.C.B.A. scout_@Jan 22 2007, 11:14 AM~7054237
> *
> *






WTF? :banghead:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by M.C.B.A. scout_@Jan 22 2007, 01:14 PM~7054237
> *
> *


whose this?


----------



## 1low64

Obviously some joker.


I'd laugh my ass off if it was who I think it is. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 22 2007, 11:32 PM~7059807
> *Obviously some joker.
> I'd laugh my ass off if it was who I think it is.  :0
> *


mini? i aint seen him on today at all


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 22 2007, 10:32 PM~7059807
> *Obviously some joker.
> I'd laugh my ass off if it was who I think it is.  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 09:39 PM~7059873
> *:biggrin:
> *





:twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 22 2007, 10:40 PM~7059893
> *:twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 10:10 PM~7060165
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *



You sociopath! Were brothers! :tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 22 2007, 11:12 PM~7060191
> *You sociopath! Were brothers! :tears:
> *


MEMBER,,,,YOU MEMBER. :biggrin: 

THE GREAT WHITEXICAN.  MY WHITE BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 10:14 PM~7060207
> *MEMBER,,,,YOU MEMBER. :biggrin:
> 
> THE GREAT WHITEXICAN.   MY WHITE BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER.
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## S-10sForever

chrome and gold!


----------



## zfelix

all chrome :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

and what front clip did you use mini :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 23 2007, 04:56 PM~7064628
> *and what front clip did you use mini :0
> *


A MR.BIGGS ls clip !


----------



## SOLO1

sick mini :worship:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2007, 02:00 PM~7064663
> *A  MR.BIGGS  ls  clip !
> *



thats the elco clip right or did u customize the monte clip


----------



## bigdogg323

LOOKS TIGHT MINI 

GO WITH THE CHROME


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 23 2007, 05:04 PM~7064700
> *thats the elco clip right or did u customize the monte clip
> *


No its the Monte clip ! I was helpiong 408 out on 1 of his projects ! i told him i would cut up my clip and elco and do some test fitting so he wouldn't jack his project up ! the Clips are getting harder to find right now , so i have 1 more left so it didnt matter to me if i screwed this 1 up ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD MINI! :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

:thumbsup: it came out real nice

and is it just me or does tyour gold foil look yellow :dunno:


----------



## 1low64

I say ditch the gold bro...throws it all off if you ask me. Stick to the chrome.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 23 2007, 05:10 PM~7064751
> *:thumbsup: it came out real nice
> 
> and is it just me or does tyour gold foil look yellow :dunno:
> *


yes its yellow ! :biggrin: 

I dont like the color of gold foil , vs the gold color on the wheels and then the other color of plating ! So i do all mine in the yellow and it might be a differnt color but the whole car matches !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2007, 02:13 PM~7064779
> *yes  its  yellow !  :biggrin:
> 
> I  dont  like  the  color  of  gold  foil ,  vs  the  gold  color  on the  wheels  and  then the  other  color  of  plating  !  So  i  do  all  mine  in the  yellow  and  it  might  be  a  differnt  color  but  the  whole  car  matches !
> *



thats understandable!


----------



## twinn




----------



## Models IV Life

WHAT KNOCKOFFS DID YOU RUN?


----------



## BigPoppa

nice touches with the photo etch and I haven't seen many paint the correct rubber bumper strip before


----------



## 408models

yeah i'm still waiting for etch to come in, haven't used that one yet but looks good TWINN.


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 LOOKS GOOD WEY!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2007, 03:54 PM~7064606
> *just  little  painting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should  i  go chrome  and gold  or  all  gold  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mini is that the amt kit?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2007, 03:54 PM~7064606
> *just  little  painting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should  i  go chrome  and gold  or  all  gold  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think all chrome


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 23 2007, 06:38 PM~7065749
> *mini is that the amt kit?
> *


----------



## 408models

heres a little bit of my interior for the 76.


----------



## drnitrus

that dash looks real good!!


----------



## bigdogg323

coming out good 408 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64

Yeah bro, the dash looks fuckin great! :0


----------



## MARINATE

hell yeah 408 looks good!


----------



## ElRafa

Daymm homie you got down on that interior :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 24 2007, 01:03 PM~7071674
> *Daymm homie you got down on that interior  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*X2 forreal *


----------



## mitchapalooza65

is that a footprint pedal i see 408? I like it, looks realistic!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 10:33 AM~7071968
> *is that a footprint pedal i see 408?  I like it, looks realistic!
> *


yeah, its just that my camera was acting wierd again. i'll get more pics tonight or tomorrow with it all done, just need to finish the motor and thats it for this one.


----------



## twinn

DAMN THATS COMMING OUT CLEAN 408


----------



## tatman

Got my airbrush working again. So I thought i would mess with this today.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 24 2007, 02:29 PM~7072831
> *Got my airbrush working again. So I thought i would mess with this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

any more pics??? looks bad ass.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

damn tatman that looks nasty----post more pics!


----------



## kustombuilder

nice elco mini.

i like the patterns tat.


----------



## tatman

Thanks guys. It was just a test body I already fucked it up. Got a nice big drip of blue paint on the trunk! Oh well Paint another one.









With fresh clear on it!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 24 2007, 03:22 PM~7074333
> *Thanks guys. It was just a test body I already fucked it up. Got a nice big drip of blue paint on the trunk! Oh well Paint another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With fresh clear on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what u use to do the pattern bro u tape it up or di u use a stencil??


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 24 2007, 10:41 AM~7071449
> *heres a little bit of my interior for the 76.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, that looks like a real dash......looks bitchen.


----------



## MKD904

Looks sick twin.... :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 24 2007, 06:08 PM~7075245
> *what u use to do the pattern bro u tape it up or di u use a stencil??
> *


I just cut up some plastic and used it like a stencile.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 24 2007, 05:45 PM~7075668
> *I just cut up some plastic and used it like a stencile.
> *



thats tight i got some stencils i made here just waiting on the airbrush now


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS WHAT I USED ON MY NNL PROJECT. :biggrin: 



















1/4 1/8TH 1/16TH MASKING TAPE


----------



## 1low64

Answer the 2 way foo!!! :uh:


----------



## zfelix

where the hell did u get the 1/4th bro over here i been to 2 automotive paintstores and all they sell is the 1/8th blue plastic tape i got my other 1/4th tape from buggz but i ran out


----------



## tyhodge07

the shop i went to had this lil decal pinstripping kit, its for like r/c cars, but they got like gold and silver n shit.. it coems with a few diffrent thicknesses, ones like less than 1/4th, atleast looked smaller...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 24 2007, 07:21 PM~7076073
> *where the hell did u get the 1/4th bro over here i been to 2 automotive paintstores and all they sell is the 1/8th blue plastic tape i got my other 1/4th tape from buggz but i ran out
> *


at my homie's paint store. he has all the differant sizes and make's of tape.


----------



## betoscustoms

TAKING A BREAK FROM PAINTING, WILL POST PICTURES LATER TONITE. I BUY ANYTHING THAT I FIND WITH TEMPLATES ON IT. HOBBY STORE, ART STORE ETC. STILL GETTING THE HANG OF USING TEMPLATES. TAPE FOR PATTERNS ARE KOOL ALSO. THE SMALLEST I CAN GET IS 1/64th, JUST SHOT A RIVI USING THAT TAPE. ALSO DID A COUPLE OF FADES. WELL, BREAKS OVER.


----------



## twinn

got these at the hobbie store in the rc sectioin.i use them for the gold leaf but going to try some patterns soon


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 25 2007, 12:09 AM~7078627
> *got these at the hobbie store in the rc sectioin.i use them for the gold leaf but going to try some patterns soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the shit i was talkin about


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 06:26 PM~7076110
> *the shop i went to had this lil decal pinstripping kit, its for like r/c cars, but they got like gold and silver n shit.. it coems with a few diffrent thicknesses, ones like less than 1/4th, atleast looked smaller...
> *



i seen that stuff i'll prolly buy it next time i go to the hobby store its only 3 bucks


----------



## betoscustoms

THIS IS MY WIRELESS HOPPER ELK. PAINTED IT, HoK GREEN ORGANIC KANDY WITH PAGAN GOLD OVER SIVER BASE AND MIRCO FLAKE.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

looks sick beto! wheres the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 24 2007, 11:24 PM~7079222
> *looks sick beto! wheres the patterns :biggrin:
> *


PATTERNS TAKE TIME, I'M WORKING ON SOMIN RIGHT NOW BUT IT WILL TAKE TIME.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 nice, mitch will want that color... and half the pics didnt work for me


----------



## betoscustoms

CAN'T WAIT TO USE THESE, WENT OUT THE OTHER DAY AND GOT TWO SETS, I WANT TO CONVERT A '58, ANY ONE HAVE AN UPTOP?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn that color flip on that elco is sick man. Drastic change of colors. 

They all look mouth watering!! :0 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

man those paintjobs got me jelous   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

sick paint jobs bro!!!


----------



## MARINATE

looks good primo


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 25 2007, 08:12 AM~7080131
> *looks good primo
> *


x2 :0


----------



## drnitrus

nice paint work beto!!


----------



## 408models

Ok i can add this one to the my finished list. Finished it last night, cause i'm still waiting for material to come in so i can finish the candy 64. Thanks to some pointers from biggs i made a hanging bracket for the plaque.


----------



## 408models

1 more


----------



## twinn

that shit came out clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

SWEET!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 25 2007, 11:13 AM~7080789
> *that shit came out clean :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 nice work


----------



## modeltech

ONE CLEAN BUILD !!!


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD 408!


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKIN GOOD LIL' PRIMO


----------



## bigdogg323

hey 408 that glasshouse looks chingon homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64

Honestly, that has got to be one of the cleanest glasshouses I have ever seen bro. Great job! The paint and interior combo on that is right on the money.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 10:33 AM~7081937
> *Honestly, that has got to be one of the cleanest glasshouses I have ever seen bro. Great job! The paint and interior combo on that is right on the money.
> *


THANK YOU, PAINT


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 25 2007, 10:44 AM~7082034
> *THANK YOU, PAINT
> *



Oh, the paint job sucks...I just like the combo. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 10:55 AM~7082126
> *Oh, the paint job sucks...I just like the combo.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: well i wont take full credit on this one, the paint was done by BETO when i over to visit, but everything else was done by me. He was tryng out some colors and said y not try it on one of my kits, so this is what he came up with.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 25 2007, 12:17 PM~7082329
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  well i wont take full credit on this one, the paint was done by BETO when i over to visit, but everything else was done by me. He was tryng out some colors and said y not try it on one of my kits, so this is what he came up with.
> *


HE'S JUST MESSING WITH YOU LIL PRIMO..  THE RIDE CAME OUT NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

Yeah i know, its just that i like the people who help out on a project get there credit too. Just like you with lending me a hand in my NNL project, you know i still appreciate it alot even though you have yours to finish also. Thats a helping hand. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , but everyone on here always lends a helping hand.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 25 2007, 11:53 AM~7082733
> *Yeah i know, its just that i like the people who help out on a project get there credit too. Just like you with lending me a hand in my NNL project, you know i still appreciate it alot even though you have yours to finish also. Thats a helping hand. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: , but everyone on here always lends a helping hand.
> *



That's what the M.C.B.A. is all about bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 thats fuckin clean bro :thumbsup: i like the set up 2


----------



## tyhodge07

mini is that the amt elco?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 25 2007, 03:17 PM~7082996
> *mini is that the amt elco?
> *


this is the revell lowrider elco !


----------



## 408models

Hey mini, should we then start a *NEW TOPIC *for all our 07' completed builds????
nice elco by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 25 2007, 02:27 PM~7083075
> *this  is  the  revell  lowrider  elco  !
> *


ahh.. i got the amt one, and theres no front suspension at all... i was gonna get an idea from ya, but its a diffrent kit


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 25 2007, 03:33 PM~7083142
> *Hey mini, should we then start a NEW TOPIC for all our 07' completed builds????
> nice elco by the way. :thumbsup:
> *


LOL! That a good question ! LOL! Well have to see what the BIGG man wants ! We cant just start adding things to the club with out vote member ! It must be agreed too by all members ! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

where did u get the chain from? is it a neckless?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 25 2007, 12:38 PM~7083191
> *LOL!  That  a  good  question  !  LOL!  Well  have  to  see  what the  BIGG  man  wants !  We  cant  just  start adding  things  to  the  club  with  out  vote member  !  It  must  be  agreed too by  all members !  :biggrin:
> *


  if every one agrees then that would be cool to have all the members 07' builds in new topic since we have one for 06'


----------



## MARINATE

WHICH ONE YOU WANT MINI.....ALL CARS IN THE SHOP GETTING CUT & LIFTED!
































I WOULD PROBABLY HOP THIS ONE, BUT I'LL PROBABLY BUCKLE IT!


----------



## 408models

can i have the cadi convert.??? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 25 2007, 02:59 PM~7083394
> *WHICH ONE YOU WANT MINI.....ALL CARS IN THE SHOP GETTING CUT & LIFTED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id go with this one... lil longer than the rest


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 10:55 AM~7082126
> *Oh, the paint job sucks...I just like the combo.  :biggrin:
> *


OH MY BADD, LET ME GET BACK TO WORK..... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## THEREGAL

four models in four weeks, all bad ass your the fuggin man mini, and i think it would be cool to have a topc just for your guys' 07 completed builds


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 25 2007, 01:19 PM~7083601
> *OH MY BADD, LET ME GET BACK TO WORK..... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



:roflmao: That's right bro...back to work!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 02:29 PM~7083706
> *:roflmao: That's right bro...back to work!
> *


go build something fatboy and finish my dvd.. show us you talent other then eating.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mmmmmm MARIA'S & TACO DEL RIO.


----------



## twinn

M.C.B.A. :worship: :worship:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 11:33 AM~7081937
> *Honestly, that has got to be one of the cleanest glasshouses I have ever seen bro. Great job! The paint and interior combo on that is right on the money.
> *


x2

Looks awesome....Good Job

Mini, Elco is bad ass.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0 thats fuckin clean!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0  4 door


----------



## SIK_9D1

Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

That Shit IS CLEAN!!! NICE WORK!!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 26 2007, 02:07 AM~7090643
> *LOL!  LOOK  WHAT  I  GOT  DONE !  LOL !  # 5  for  the  year !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OW WE! :biggrin: I TOLD YOU FUCKER. LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

mini has finished 5 this year already----in one month and still has time to do ONE more if he wanted------what the hell lol, thats fast as shit


----------



## 408models

looks good MINI. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

damn mini no 5 shit don't u sleep jj/k looks badass i like that looks saweeeeeeeett
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

damn mini, your crazy fast!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G

:thumbsup: 
- looks good mini.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 26 2007, 01:07 AM~7090643
> *LOL!  LOOK  WHAT  I  GOT  DONE !  LOL !  # 5  for  the  year !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that came out clean david. you made that promo look nice bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 26 2007, 01:02 PM~7093049
> *that came out clean david.  you made that promo look nice bro.
> *


thanks BIGGS ! just adding life to a lost dream ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

Are there any 65 4 doors? If so whats the price tag on one?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 26 2007, 10:33 AM~7093427
> *Are there any 65 4 doors? If so whats the price tag on one?
> *


HOW MANY YOU WANT? PM ME....


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 26 2007, 02:07 AM~7090643
> *LOL!  LOOK  WHAT  I  GOT  DONE !  LOL !  # 5  for  the  year !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 damn!!!


----------



## BiggC

That looks killer D!!! I know you saved me some of that color right? lol


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 just noticed the 4 door


----------



## bigdogg323

M.C.B.A

CAN U COME OUT TO PLAY 

M.C.B.A

CAN U COME OUT TO PLAY AYAY

M.C.B.A

CAN U COME OUT TO PLAY AYAYAY 

M.C.B.A 
WHAT'S UP EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

UP LATE WAITING FOR NORMA, SO I DECIDED TO START USING SOME OF MY TEMPLATES. IT WAS FUN TO FIGURE OUT HOW I WAS GOING TO USE THEM, I CUT DESIGN ON BLUE TAPE, I ALSO USED A 1/64th TAPE, I WILL ONLY DO THE TOP OF THIS '64. THE PATTERNS ARE OFF A LITTLE BUT WILL FIX WITH ADDITONAL PATTERNS. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT ADDING PATTERNS TO THE BODY? THE PATTERNS ARE PLANET GREEN BY HoK AND I'M THINKING OF PAINTING THE WHOLE CAR KANDY LIME GOLD,


----------



## drnitrus

looks pretty tight beto


----------



## mitchapalooza65

daaym beto, thats looks sick homie, cant wait to see the two that ims ending to u!


----------



## modeltech

i think patterning the whole car would be tight!! especially if you through the candy over it!!


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD PRIMO!


----------



## ElRafa

Looks real good


----------



## bigdogg323

chingon beto :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i would say add 1 more color to the roof then some ghoust graphics ! And leave the body alone and then candy it ! 


Looks good ! What is the blue shit to the left of the pics !


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 29 2007, 10:18 AM~7117233
> *i  would  say  add  1 more  color  to  the  roof  then  some  ghoust  graphics !  And leave  the  body  alone  and  then  candy  it  !
> Looks  good  !    What  is  the  blue  shit  to  the  left  of  the  pics !
> *


MIMI THE BLUE THINGS ARE TEMPLATES THAT I PICKED UP AT DIFFERENT PLACES.


----------



## Mr Biggs

this ride is looking good primo. can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## MARINATE

BEEN WORKING O N THE "EL PIRATE" ALITTLE BIT!


----------



## twinn

looks good wey :0


----------



## tyhodge07

ur drivers side cylinder n coil are off wack


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 29 2007, 05:34 PM~7120363
> *ur drivers side cylinder n coil are off wack
> *


hater! i broke i cylinder :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 29 2007, 05:35 PM~7120389
> *hater! i broke i cylinder :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

they both made it here safe homie's...nnl here we come.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2007, 05:37 PM~7120410
> *they both made it here safe homie's...nnl here we come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 YEA BOI! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 29 2007, 04:39 PM~7120438
> *:0
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

ya mero


----------



## lowridin14

nice caddy twinn :cheesy:


----------



## Blue s10

clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 30 2007, 01:01 AM~7125087
> *ya mero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD WEY!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 30 2007, 12:39 PM~7128941
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD WEY!
> *



x-2 homie.  
got to love them cadillacs


----------



## bigdogg323

hey twinn caddy looks sweet homie :thumbsup: 

can't wait to finish mine have a lil bit more to do on it


----------



## betoscustoms

HERE MY '64, I LAID A SECOND SET OF PATTERNS IN GOLD AND DIDN'T REALLY MAKE A DIFFERENT, I SHOULD HAVE USED A DARKER KOLOR, THIS IS LIME GOLD OVER SILVER BASE.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

looks sick even if u cant see the second set that much beto-----i like that color, it looks great


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 30 2007, 05:24 PM~7132165
> *looks sick even if u cant see the second set that much beto-----i like that color, it looks great
> *


X2 NO SHIT


----------



## betoscustoms

HERE'S A FEW MORE THAT I PAINTED TODAY, KEEP IN MIND NO KLEAR ON THEM YET,

THE '70 MONTE IS PAINTED LIME GOLD OVER WHITE BASE WITH TEQUILA SUNRISE OVER IT.

THE '59 ELK IS PAINTED CANDY RED OVER CANDY RED BASE WITH A TOUCH OF TEQUILA SUNRISE OVER IT.

THE '77 MONTE IS PAINTED ROOT BEER OVER SILVER BASE WITH PURPLE PASSION OVER IT.


----------



## MKD904

man you just keep up comin huh............ Lookin sick as always.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 30 2007, 07:37 PM~7132923
> *man you just keep up comin huh............  Lookin sick as always.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X 2


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 30 2007, 12:19 AM~7125255
> *nice caddy twinn  :cheesy:
> *


X 2 looks good homie


----------



## tatman

Here is another one. I painted The top but I didnt like it so I masked it off to reshot the base and the tape messed the side up. So throw this one away to and start another!
























And here is the jacked spot :angry:


----------



## Lownslow302

damm they got this new tape out thats really good its blue tape its Scotch painters tape for delicate surfaces


----------



## betoscustoms

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THE BLUE TAPE, COST A BIT BUT WORTH IT.


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 30 2007, 08:24 PM~7133423
> *I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THE BLUE TAPE, COST A BIT BUT WORTH IT.
> *


Thats the shit that messed it up!


----------



## Models IV Life

BETO WHAT ARE ALL THESE CUTE KOLORS YOU KEEP MENTIONING???..LOL ARE THESE PASSION PURPLE, TEQUILA SUNRISE ETC PEARLS FROM HOK? NEVER HEARD THESE NAMES BEFORE.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 30 2007, 08:23 PM~7134104
> *BETO WHAT ARE ALL THESE CUTE KOLORS YOU KEEP MENTIONING???..LOL ARE THESE PASSION PURPLE, TEQUILA SUNRISE ETC PEARLS FROM HOK? NEVER HEARD THESE NAMES BEFORE.
> *


HoK PEARLS, Walmart Special, THEY WORK GREAT, IF THE BLUE TAPE DOES NOT WORK THAN THE PREP WAS NOT DONE CORRECTLY, OR THE PAINT WAS NOT LET DRY LONG ENOUGH, I USE THE BLUE TAPE SAME DAY THAT I PAINT AND HAVE HAD NO TROUBLE WITH IT.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 30 2007, 08:27 PM~7134137
> *HoK PEARLS, Walmart Special, THEY WORK GREAT, IF THE BLUE TAPE DOES NOT WORK THAN THE PREP WAS NOT DONE CORRECTLY, OR THE PAINT WAS NOT LET DRY LONG ENOUGH, I USE THE BLUE TAPE SAME DAY THAT I PAINT AND HAVE HAD NO TROUBLE WITH IT.
> *



your using the WALMART HOK beto!! shit i thought u were using automotive paint lol i been askin around if that stuff is good to use in airbrushes cause when i et mine i wanna try that stuff out


----------



## Models IV Life

SO THESE ARE THE WALMART PEARL PAINTS? I'M GOING TO WALMART IN THE MORNING AFTER I SEND YOUR M/O!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 30 2007, 09:30 PM~7134159
> *SO THESE ARE THE WALMART PEARL PAINTS? I'M GOING TO WALMART IN THE MORNING AFTER I SEND YOUR M/O!!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: MUST BE NICE TO NOT GO TO WORK IN THE MORNING :biggrin: OH WELL I HAVE THE REST OF THE AFTERNOON OFF :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

OOPS!


----------



## Models IV Life

NICE RAG!!!!!!! I'MA HAVE TO EXPERIMENT WITH THESE PEARLS AND KANDIES!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

damn beto---that rag and the IS look sick bro-----I am test driving an 03 IS300 tommorow  

I cant wait to see the promo bodies----hope they pop off like that!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

THIS '70 IS BASED PINK, WILL WORK ON IT TOMORROW WITH PATTERNS,


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 30 2007, 08:30 PM~7134155
> *your using the WALMART HOK beto!! shit i thought u were using automotive paint lol i been askin around if that stuff is good to use in airbrushes cause when i et mine i wanna try that stuff out
> *



THE ONLY WALMART PAINT I USE IS THE PEARLS AND BRIGHT KOLORS, THE SILVER AND WHITE SPRAY BASE. SPRAY KLEAR NOT THAT GREAT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

DAM PRIMO ALL THEM RIDES LOOK SWEET ....TOP NOTCH PAINT JOB'S BRO.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 30 2007, 08:54 PM~7134404
> *THE ONLY WALMART PAINT I USE IS THE PEARLS AND BRIGHT KOLORS, THE SILVER AND WHITE SPRAY BASE. SPRAY KLEAR NOT THAT GREAT.
> *



 i wanna try out the candys they have the pearls look damn nice thanks bro


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2007, 08:58 PM~7134459
> *DAM PRIMO ALL THEM RIDES LOOK SWEET ....TOP NOTCH PAINT JOB'S BRO.
> *


THANKS EVERYONE AND PRIMO, WOULD PAINT MORE BUT NORMA'S HOME AND WANTS ME TO SPEND TIME WITH HER AND CLEAN UP ALL MY MESS AROUND THE HOUSE. PEACE....


----------



## LowandBeyond

DAMN Beto, those cars look awesome! :0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life

ORALE VATO YOU SHOULD START SELLING PAINTED BODY KITS IF YOUR NOT ALREADY!!!!! I KNOW A COUPLE OF GUYS ON HERE WHO WOULD BUY!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

NOT A BAD IDEA, MITCH PICKED UP THE FIRST FOUR THAT I PAINTED. I USED TO SELL PAINTED BODIES ON EBAY YEARS AGO. THANKS FOR THE IDEA.


----------



## Models IV Life

NO PROBLEM. BASIC TO CUSTOM ORDERED!!!


----------



## MARINATE

DAM BETO & TATMAN GETTING DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEKONE

I SEE BETO GETING DOWN LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 03:24 PM~7139956
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65

DAYM mini----


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 03:24 PM~7139956
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## SOLO1

come on now mini hook a brother up.


----------



## drnitrus

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 31 2007, 04:37 PM~7140095
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

LET THE HATING BEGIN!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 31 2007, 04:38 PM~7140100
> *LET THE HATING BEGIN!
> *


 :biggrin: 

oohoohh oohh ooohh mini im gonna pm you hook me up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 31 2007, 03:39 PM~7140108
> *:biggrin:
> 
> oohoohh  oohh ooohh  mini im gonna pm you hook me up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I ALREADY GOT 2 ON THE WAY! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SOLO1

I forgot whos casting some was it Mr.BIGGS. I want one bad


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! These will be out soon this year Fellas ! 

The 2dr and 4 door are just a few slushed pours, and the limo belongs to TWINN ! 

BIGGS is working on the new master as soon as the NNL is over next week and then these will be out some time later ! 

As for now nonw are for sale ! These were donated by <span style='color:red'>THEY WERE CALLIN ME !


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 04:45 PM~7140158
> *THEY  WERE  CALLIN ME !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 31 2007, 03:46 PM~7140170
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 03:45 PM~7140158
> *LOL! These  will  be    out    soon  this  year  Fellas !
> 
> The  2dr and  4 door  are  just  a  few  slushed pours, and  the  limo belongs  to  TWINN !
> 
> BIGGS  is  working  on the  new  master  as soon  as  the  NNL  is  over  next  week  and then  these will  be  out  some  time  later !
> 
> As for now  nonw  are  for  sale  !  These  were  donated by  <span style='color:red'>THEY  WERE  CALLIN ME !
> *


so we will be able to buy the two and four doors this year
sign me up for one of each


----------



## 1ofaknd

Here's what i was talking about mini....two parts


----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 01:37 PM~7140096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOUT TIME MINI, BEEN THERE, DONE THAT, WHAT'S NEXT......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 31 2007, 04:56 PM~7140247
> *BOUT TIME MINI, BEEN THERE, DONE THAT, WHAT'S NEXT......
> *


LOL! WHo knows were M.C.B.A. is headed now ! Once were at the top we must start lookin for a higher level right !


----------



## Project59

Cutlass hno:


----------



## modeltech

i need one of them cutlass's mini!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 03:04 PM~7140310
> *LOL!     WHo  knows   were  M.C.B.A. is  headed  now   !   Once  were  at   the  top   we  must    M.C.B.A. 4 LIFE.*


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 05:22 PM~7140467
> *  M.C.B.A. 4 LIFE.
> *


I"m so high...


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 02:22 PM~7140467
> *M.C.B.A. PUR VIDA ESE!!!!!!!*


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 03:45 PM~7140158
> *LOL! These  will  be    out    soon  this  year  Fellas !
> 
> The  2dr and  4 door  are  just  a  few  slushed pours, and  the  limo and cutlass belong  to  TWINN !
> 
> BIGGS  is  working  on the  new  master  as soon  as  the  NNL  is  over  next  week  and then  these will  be  out  some  time  later !
> 
> As for now  nonw  are  for  sale  !  These  were  donated by  <span style='color:red'>THEY  WERE  CALLIN ME !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2007, 04:27 PM~7140522
> *I"m so high...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BREAK OUT!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 01:24 PM~7139956
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey mini what is that behind the caddy is that a 2dr caddy or a caprice


----------



## 1low64

Damn Ryan..where's my caddy? Do I just need to wait for one of the new ones?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2007, 05:36 PM~7140597
> *hey mini what is that behind the caddy is that a 2dr caddy or a caprice
> *


Its a 2 dr caddy in the making !


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 31 2007, 05:41 PM~7140648
> *Damn Ryan..where's my caddy? Do I just need to wait for one of the new ones?
> *


I can send you what i have bro. not as clean as anything new will be though.

Your body was the last one i poured, haven't done any since


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2007, 02:51 PM~7140722
> *I can send you what i have bro. not as clean as anything new will be though.
> *



Your such a whore...so when the new ones are done are you gonna send me one of those than?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 31 2007, 05:52 PM~7140731
> *Your such a whore...so when the new ones are done are you gonna send me one of those than?
> *


I dont have plans to make any new ones anytime soon. But i do still owe you, you haven't let me forget, lol


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2007, 02:55 PM~7140752
> *I dont have plans to make any new ones anytime soon. But i do still owe you, you haven't let me forget, lol
> *



:angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

hey hey hey!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2007, 08:47 PM~7142433
> *hey hey hey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SO SWEET !


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 07:55 PM~7142543
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SO SWEET !
> *


clean


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I just had an idea ! 

This is the frist of the year and all and we have plenty of time to do this idea ! 

How about ALL the M.C.B.A. members do a build and then put it up for auction and give the money rasied to the BIG BROTHERS and BIG SISTERS ORG. Or To Childerns Mercy Fund to help give the needy kids some thing to help them out around Christmas ! 


We all do the same type build but this are taste and style to it ! 

Then Place them up on the bay !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2007, 06:47 PM~7142433
> *hey hey hey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT MINE..THEY WLL BE PUT ON MY 57, ON THE FRONT WINDSHEILD. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 09:42 PM~7143017
> *I GOT MINE..THEY WLL BE PUT ON MY 57, ON THE FRONT WINDSHEILD. :biggrin:
> *


cool bro, i figured you could use them  

the blue one SHOULD be there tomorrow..at least i hope so!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 07:25 PM~7142856
> *I  just  had  an  idea !
> 
> This  is  the  frist  of the year  and  all  and  we  have  plenty  of time  to  do  this  idea !
> 
> How  about  ALL  the  M.C.B.A. members  do  a  build  and  then  put  it  up  for auction  and  give  the  money  rasied  to  the  BIG  BROTHERS  and  BIG  SISTERS  ORG.  Or  To  Childerns Mercy  Fund  to  help  give  the needy  kids  some thing  to  help  them  out  around  Christmas !
> We  all  do the  same  type  build  but  this  are  taste and style  to it !
> 
> Then  Place them  up  on the  bay  !
> *



thats a really good idea bro------good man


im not mcba, but id be willing to toss in a build since it goes to a good cause like that


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 31 2007, 06:59 PM~7143146
> *thats a really good idea bro------good man
> im not mcba, but id be willing to toss in a build since it goes to a good cause like that
> *


KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.....


----------



## 86' Chevy

cool!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thanks beto, just trying to hang with u fools  spending 4 hours or so on the 70 tommorow, trying to get it finished up for paint this week


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I wanted to post these up in here since I got a few good pics of them, and *BETO* did all the paintwork----and since hes *MCBA*, ill put em up in here for him, they deserve it!!!

AGAIN---just so the ones who dont know, KNOW----*BETO* painted these, not ME. 


www.betoscustomdesigns.com 

















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

What's up guys.......just wanted to tell everyone that my wife and I found out today that we are having a little girl..........Just another member of the MCBA family........


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 09:57 PM~7144273
> *What's up guys.......just wanted to tell everyone that my wife and I found out today that we are having a little girl..........Just another member of the MCBA family........
> *


    congrats bro


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 10:57 PM~7144273
> *What's up guys.......just wanted to tell everyone that my wife and I found out today that we are having a little girl..........Just another member of the MCBA family........
> *


congrats :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 09:57 PM~7144273
> *What's up guys.......just wanted to tell everyone that my wife and I found out today that we are having a little girl..........Just another member of the MCBA family........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 08:57 PM~7144273
> *What's up guys.......just wanted to tell everyone that my wife and I found out today that we are having a little girl..........Just another member of the MCBA family........
> *


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 09:57 PM~7144273
> *What's up guys.......just wanted to tell everyone that my wife and I found out today that we are having a little girl..........Just another member of the MCBA family........
> *


    CONGRATS MAN


----------



## Mr Biggs

X-2 CONGRAT'S HOMIE.. AND DON'T FORGET TO BY A SHOTGUN..


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 11:38 PM~7145207
> *X-2 CONGRAT'S HOMIE.. AND DON'T FORGET TO BY A SHOTGUN..
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

CAR'S LOOKING GREAT BIGGS!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 11:57 PM~7144273
> *What's up guys.......just wanted to tell everyone that my wife and I found out today that we are having a little girl..........Just another member of the MCBA family........
> *


congrats :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2007, 05:47 PM~7142433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow...my/our logo looks great that small. I cant believe you can still see all the detail...how much for a couple Ryan?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 1 2007, 07:56 AM~7146854
> *Wow...my/our logo looks great that small. I cant believe you can still see all the detail...how much for a couple Ryan?
> *


talking to ur self again :uh: :nono: u need a role model jj/k homie

and how much for a couple :biggrin: 

can u make them in light green to match my caddy ( pistachio color )

can u do a caddy emblem to fit my caddy n some small ones for the quarter sides

can u post them

thanks ryan


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2007, 11:10 AM~7148175
> *talking to ur self again  :uh:  :nono: u need a role model jj/k homie
> 
> and how much for a couple  :biggrin:
> 
> can u make them in light green to match my  caddy ( pistachio color )
> 
> can u do a caddy emblem to fit my caddy n some small ones for the quarter sides
> 
> can u post them
> 
> thanks ryan
> *



I have a role model...it's Jason Voorhees and my big bro Mr. Biggs. Oh and it's okay to talk to yourself...but start to worry when you answer yourself.


----------



## bigdogg323

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
no shit huh


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 10:57 PM~7144273
> *What's up guys.......just wanted to tell everyone that my wife and I found out today that we are having a little girl..........Just another member of the MCBA family........
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE...ME & MY WIFE JUST HAD A LITTLE GIRL MYSELF ABOUT 2 & HALF MONTHS AGO!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2007, 02:10 PM~7148175
> *talking to ur self again  :uh:  :nono: u need a role model jj/k homie
> 
> and how much for a couple  :biggrin:
> 
> can u make them in light green to match my  caddy ( pistachio color )
> 
> can u do a caddy emblem to fit my caddy n some small ones for the quarter sides
> 
> can u post them
> 
> thanks ryan
> *


I won't make them in green..that's a disgrace!! lmao

and if you want decals made, pm me with your artwork.


----------



## MARINATE

:0 









NEXT BUILD! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 1 2007, 04:46 PM~7149960
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT BUILD! :biggrin:
> *


we got the same taste with the black lol
my current project :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 1 2007, 09:26 PM~7153528
> *we got the same taste with the black lol
> my current project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 1low64

I love seeing pics of Twinn's paint...he can just snap a shot of his hand to show us what color he is using! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 2 2007, 10:15 AM~7156328
> *I love seeing pics of Twinn's paint...he can just snap a shot of his hand to show us what color he is using!  :biggrin:
> *


on the next 1 lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD TWINN!



ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME SOLO1!


----------



## 408models

Welcome bro. Were's he at???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang SOLO ! Told you prove your self and good things well happen ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2007, 12:55 PM~7157381
> *Dang  SOLO !  Told  you    prove  your  self  and  good things  well  happen !  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 2 2007, 01:56 PM~7157391
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


What the Hell ! :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2007, 12:57 PM~7157406
> *What  the  Hell !    :angry:
> *


 mini :buttkick: marinate


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 2 2007, 01:59 PM~7157423
> *mini  :buttkick: marinate
> *


I thought BETO was the only 1 that was hating on me ! I guess i was wrong !


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 2 2007, 02:00 PM~7157437
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Man They ganging up on me ! 


Must be cause i know how to use the GEL PENS ! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


what brand were those again?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2007, 01:01 PM~7157447
> *Man  They   ganging   up  on  me !
> Must  be  cause  i   know  how  to  use the  GEL  PENS ! :biggrin:
> *



TELL YOUR OL LADY TO GIVE YOUR BALLS BACK


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 2 2007, 02:02 PM~7157456
> *TELL YOUR OL LADY TO GIVE YOUR BALLS BACK
> *


Shouldnt i be asking you cause the last time i saw them they were in your mouth ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2007, 01:07 PM~7157501
> *Shouldnt  i  be  asking  you    cause  the  last  time  i  saw  them  they  were  in  your    mouth  !  :biggrin:
> *


HERE WE GO WITH ALL THAT GAY SHIT :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## SOLO1

mini, marinate. go to your rooms. :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 2 2007, 01:36 PM~7157722
> *mini, marinate. go to your rooms. :buttkick:
> *


CALM DOWN THERE BUDDY YOUR ON PROBATION


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2007, 11:08 AM~7157046
> *Welcome bro. Were's he at???
> *



:wave: sup guys. Thanks glad to be rollin with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 2 2007, 02:38 PM~7157732
> *CALM DOWN THERE BUDDY YOUR ON PROBATION
> *



oh shit hes on probation ! who the hells his PO !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2007, 01:39 PM~7157744
> *oh  shit  hes  on probation  !  who  the  hells  his  PO !
> *


BIGGS! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 2 2007, 02:40 PM~7157752
> *BIGGS! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2007, 01:49 PM~7157820
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 2 2007, 12:03 PM~7157011
> *LOOKS GOOD TWINN!
> ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME SOLO1!
> *


welcome solo

MINI / MARINATE GET A FUCKEN ROOM


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 2 2007, 01:59 PM~7157894
> *welcome solo
> 
> MINI  /  MARINATE GET A FUCKEN ROOM
> 
> *


----------



## twinn




----------



## mitchapalooza65

congrats solo1!!!!! rollin wit the big guys now


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 2 2007, 02:04 PM~7157919
> *
> *


----------



## SOLO1

thanks twinn


----------



## modeltech

sweet!! congrats solo1!! well deserved bro!!


----------



## 408models

there he is, any pics of your rides SOLO???


----------



## bigdogg323

welcome to the family solo :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

I m at work my bad I get off and on like crazy. heres some rides.


----------



## 408models

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2007, 01:19 PM~7158490
> *NICE :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## SOLO1

Thanks guys.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 2 2007, 03:20 PM~7158509
> *X2
> *


x-3 homie they look good!


----------



## SOLO1

Im just trying to keep up with you guys. :worship:


----------



## zfelix

Whats Up MCBA Fam!!!???? :biggrin: Welcome SOLO :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

M.C.B.A FAMILY ROLL CALL WHO'S A MEMBER POST UP 

U KNOW I'M IN IT WHO ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

MEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## twinn




----------



## MARINATE

I'M HERE!


----------



## zfelix




----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin: ON MY WAY TO MEET BIGGS AND 4O8MODELS AT THE SANTA CLARA MARRIIOTT. GETTING READY FOR THE NNL. I WILL TAKE PICTURES TONIGHT AND TOMORROW AND PUT ON FORUM FROM THE SHOW. WILL TRY TO TAKE PICS OF BIGGS '57 FROM HIS ROOM. WHILE HE DOES FINAL TOUCHES. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

CONGRATS SOLO1, YOU'LL CATCH UP REAL SOON, KEEP UP THE GREAT BUILDS.


----------



## MKD904

Welcome Solo and keep us posted Beto....Drive safe guys....


----------



## Blue s10

im at work but still here :angry: :biggrin: 
welcome solo


----------



## MARINATE

GOOD LUCK TOMARROW HOMIES!......BIGGS HIT ME ON THE CHIRP!


----------



## lowridin14




----------



## twinn

good luck at the nnl tommorow fellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

WHAT'S UP EDDIE? I'LL TAKE PICTURES OF YOUR PINKIE AND MIMI'S WAGON AND POST UP ON HERE. LOOKS KLEAN. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just checking in ! I had do a little OT at work but i am here now ! LOL!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 3 2007, 02:33 AM~7163533
> *Just   checking   in  !    I   had  do  a  little  OT   at   work    but i  am here   now  !  LOL!
> *


Alright Mini........it's been like 3 days and you haven't posted another sick little creation. What's the deal man........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

J/K homie, what do you got going on now?? Always love to see your projects.....


----------



## 1low64

Congrats and welcome SOLO...


----------



## zfelix

Damn Bro Were Not Ninjas Nomore LOL :biggrin:


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: zfelix78caddy, 1low64


----------



## SOLO1

:wave: sup guys. Thank to every one in the M.C.B.A. :thumbsup: I wont let you guys down.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 3 2007, 02:13 AM~7163408
> *WHAT'S UP EDDIE? I'LL TAKE PICTURES OF YOUR PINKIE AND MIMI'S WAGON AND POST UP ON HERE. LOOKS KLEAN. GOOD LUCK.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

any updates from the show !


----------



## Project59

:dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 3 2007, 02:29 PM~7165237
> *:dunno:
> *


WHat that for !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Feb 3 2007, 01:30 PM~7165242-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHat  that  for  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Feb 3 2007, 12:55 PM~7165063
> *any  updates  from the  show !
> *



:dunno:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
















THIS WAS A FUCKING MISSION :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

58 looks clean bro!


----------



## SOLO1

nice twinn.


----------



## SOLO1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 3 2007, 01:42 PM~7165570
> *Looks  like  Mario  and  Sponge  bob  stopped  by  to  check it out !  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Chromecop

Awesome build, all of'em !!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: super clean paint and foiling job twinn
those cruiser skirts complete the package :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 3 2007, 08:40 AM~7164315
> *Damn Bro Were Not Ninjas Nomore LOL :biggrin:
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: zfelix78caddy, 1low64
> *



:0 :angry:


----------



## tatman

Here is one from back in the day. And I mean way back. Only thing is I lost the damn mirrors. So if any body has an extra set let me know.


----------



## Mr Biggs

i guess this one go's here.


----------



## MKD904

hey biggs, go back to bed............ :biggrin: :biggrin: it's early

ride is sick homie.......good job.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

:happysad:


----------



## SOLO1

:wave: weres every one at


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 5 2007, 11:02 AM~7178569
> *:wave: weres every one at
> *


RIGHT HERE HOMIE.....WHERES THE TOWN CAR? :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

have it here at work I think I might sale it.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 5 2007, 11:17 AM~7178687
> *have it here at work I think I might sale it.
> *


WHAT YOU WANT FOR IT? :0


----------



## 408models

*Some cars i picked up at the show. I'll probably get to them some time this year.
1969 IMPALA & NOT SURE WHAT YEAR CADDILAC 4 DR. *


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 5 2007, 11:16 AM~7179205
> *Some cars i picked up at the show. I'll probably get to them some time this year.
> 1969 IMPALA & NOT SURE WHAT YEAR CADDILAC 4 DR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that Caddy looks like TKM resin. Ho wmuch did it run you?


----------



## Project59

:scrutinize: Those look as tho they are gonna be fun :happysad:


----------



## SOLO1

that caddis a TKM ha. I can tell by casting thats were I gotmy toen car from .


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 5 2007, 10:20 AM~7179235
> *that caddis a TKM ha. I can tell by casting thats were I gotmy toen car from .
> *


YEAH its a TKM caddi. It was $15 bucks. The 69 is really really clean, all i need is to cut out the excess from the windows and its ready to be worked on, can't say the same for the caddy but i'll make it work.


----------



## bigdogg323

LOOKS A BAR OF SOAP LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 5 2007, 10:45 AM~7179431
> *LOOKS A BAR OF SOAP LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 5 2007, 12:44 PM~7179416
> *YEAH its a TKM caddi. It was $15 bucks. The 69 is really really clean, all i need is to cut out the excess from the windows and its ready to be worked on, can't say the same for the caddy but i'll make it work.
> *


DAM 15.00 BUCKS ONLY THATS THE SHIT! :0


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 5 2007, 11:45 AM~7179431
> *LOOKS A BAR OF SOAP LOL :biggrin:
> *



Ya dogg that how my town car came


----------



## tyhodge07

that caddy looks like an sts or something, like around the 95-99


----------



## betoscustoms

AS ALWAYS MONEY TALKS


----------



## betoscustoms

AFTER SEEING PANCHO1969's DONKS, I WANT TO BUILD ONE ALSO. HERE'S WHAT I'M WORKING WITH, I THINK THE GOLD RIMS LOOK KOOL WITH THIS PAINT.


----------



## swanginbows

sweet fuckin paint job man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie

you selling the 72 impala


----------



## betoscustoms

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>ALSO IN MIND IS THIS PINTO WAGON CALLED "****** BEANS"</span>


----------



## 408models

U had 2 post that 66 didn't u


----------



## wagonguy

i wish i had a pinto wagon.....


----------



## betoscustoms

THIS WAS A GIFT FROM BIGGS


----------



## BigPoppa

I'm digging the Pinto, old school. Maybe use Cragars?


----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 5 2007, 11:37 PM~7186875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4 lug cragers?


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 22 2006, 09:06 AM~6803517
> *I'm with mini on this one. I've been looking at that kit everytime i go to my hobbyshop and say i'm going to pick it up cause i have some good ideas for this ride, espacially a convertible. I always end up taking something else home. Next time i'm taking it home with me for sure. Plus my pops has one all original in MEXICO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is there a clearer picture of this car? It's a 70 Galaxie right?


----------



## LowandBeyond

I like that pinto, that donks looking good too!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 6 2007, 12:48 AM~7186961
> *4 lug cragers?
> *


Hell yeah! I used to have a set of 4-lug Cragars on my old Chevette.


----------



## betoscustoms

CAN I GET THEM FOR MY PINTO?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 6 2007, 01:12 AM~7187089
> *Hell yeah! I used to have a set of 4-lug Cragars on my old Chevette.
> *


ballin


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2007, 01:22 AM~7187127
> *ballin
> *


no, not really :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 6 2007, 01:32 AM~7187159
> *no, not really :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

them little full frame mofos can do some shit. A guy I know had one with a 400 SB chevy in it. Wheel stander all day long.


----------



## tyhodge07

77 pontiac is sweet lookin, i likey :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2007, 01:34 AM~7187172
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> them little full frame mofos can do some shit.  A guy I know had one with a 400 SB chevy in it.  Wheel stander all day long.
> *


They do a mean barrel-roll too. Trust me, I know.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 6 2007, 01:36 AM~7187176
> *They do a mean barrel-roll too. Trust me, I know.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> '72 IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT YOU WANT FOR THIS BETO?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

sinister good looking out bro, but dont quote all the pics, only quote one if needed


----------



## Pokey

Hey guys, most of you have seen my stuff. But since I'm a member of MCBA now, I guess i ought to post 'em up in here.  :biggrin: 

'87 Monte LS









































'69 Camaro









































'06 Mustang


----------



## Pokey

here's a few more,


----------



## THEREGAL

those are sove clean builds pokey


----------



## Pokey

and a few more (this is it, I promise)


----------



## Models IV Life

POKEY THOSE GOTTA BE SOME OF THE MOST REALISTIC CARS I'VE SEEN YET!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHat the hell !^^^^^^^^^ 




Welcome to the M.C.B.A. FAMILY !


----------



## SOLO1

welcome pokey.nice cars


----------



## twinn

welcome to the club pokey :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms

WELCOME, MR. POKEY


----------



## bluesonoma

wow those are some sweet builds


----------



## 408models

*Congrats to POKEY & MITCH. Welcome to M.C.B.A. *

NICE CARS POKEY REALLY CLEAN. That ls clip is really nice.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

CONGRATS POKEY!!!! and thanks 408!










:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 6 2007, 02:08 PM~7191127
> *Congrats to POKEY & MITCH. Welcome to M.C.B.A.
> 
> NICE CARS POKEY REALLY CLEAN.
> *


X2
welcome aboard guys :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

oh snap :cheesy: 

welcome mitch


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Thanks guys


----------



## SOLO1

welcome homie.


----------



## MARINATE

FUCK I'M GONE FOR A COUPLE HOURS & NOW M.C.B.A IS 2 BUILDERS STRONGER!................WATCH OUT FOCKERS I JUST MOVED ! IT'S ON NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2007, 04:22 PM~7192344
> *FUCK I'M GONE FOR A COUPLE HOURS & NOW M.C.B.A IS 2 BUILDERS STRONGER!................WATCH OUT FOCKERS I JUST MOVED ! IT'S ON NOW! :biggrin:
> *



LOL :biggrin: what u gonna start workin on bro in your new casa :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 6 2007, 03:08 PM~7191127
> *Congrats to POKEY & MITCH. Welcome to M.C.B.A.
> 
> NICE CARS POKEY REALLY CLEAN. That ls clip is really nice.
> *



Congrats guys........Welcome.....The family is gettin bigger.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Thanks everyone!!!! glad to be a part of the family 


cant wait to pump out some builds with the MCBA name on em


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 6 2007, 05:58 PM~7193256
> *Thanks everyone!!!!  glad to be a part of the family
> cant wait to pump out some builds with the MCBA name on em
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2007, 05:22 PM~7192344
> *FUCK I'M GONE FOR A COUPLE HOURS & NOW M.C.B.A IS 2 BUILDERS STRONGER!................WATCH OUT FOCKERS I JUST MOVED ! IT'S ON NOW! :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: MAKE IT 3. IM SO HONORD :biggrin: HERES SOME OF MINE.

















































STILL A ROOKIE MEMBER


----------



## twinn

congrats and welcome pancho :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

congrats pancho!!!!!!! i wanna see more of that red caprice bro!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DANG ! Another one to chase around LOL! 

Welcome to M.C.B.A. PANCHO1969


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS GUYS HERES SOME MORE OF THE CAPRICE





































THAT ALL I GOT :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

nice looking stuff and welcome guys  

where do i find those solobaric style speakers?


----------



## Project59

check scalelows


----------



## MKD904

I have to admit.....I'm not a fan of donks.....but I want to build one after seeing your builds. Sick job bro and welcome........


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 6 2007, 06:25 PM~7192374
> *LOL :biggrin: what u gonna start workin on bro in your new casa :biggrin:
> *



SHIT HOMIE .......PROJECTS FOR THE NEW CASA!  
79 LUXABU








MAGNUM








96 BIG BODY RAG








CUTLASS









THATS JUST THE BEGINNING! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

76 CAPRICE "HATERS NIGHTMARE"








75 CAPRICE








74 CAPRICE








73 CAPRICE


----------



## Linc

I want that wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

well someone didnt like my post :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

4 DOOR CADILLAC. PLASTIC.
87 NISSAN 300ZX. PLASTIC.
CHEVYLADE 4 DOOR. PLASTIC.
86 MONTE CARLO LS. PLASTIC.
87 CUTTY LS RESIN.
86 CADILLAC BIG BODY 4 DOOR, 2 DOOR , WAGON, AND RAG. RESIN.
CHRYSTLER 300 2-DOOR COUPE. PLASTIC.
MAGNUM WAGON. PLASTIC.
1963 IMPALAMINO.PLASTIC.
1976 GLASS HOUSE. PLASTIC.
1974 GLASS HOUSE.PLASTIC
1973 CAPRICE.PLASTIC.
07 CAMERO COUPE RAG. PLASTIC.
AND A TOP SECRET NNL PROJECT FOR 08.......
IF I MISSED ANY I WILL POST THEM LATER BUT THAT'S IT FOR NOW.


----------



## twinn

thats it i quit LOL


----------



## pancho1969

THANK FOR THE WELCOME GUYS . I GOT THE SOLOBSRICS FROM THE DUBCITY CARS.


----------



## tyhodge07

how many members r there now?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 09:04 PM~7194676
> *how many members r there now?
> *


OVER 400 NATION WIDE.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2007, 10:06 PM~7194698
> *OVER 400 NATION WIDE.
> *


seriously or sarcasm... ive seen alot joinin from here, like everyone that gets on here but 10 :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 09:09 PM~7194745
> *seriously or sarcasm... ive seen alot joinin from here, like everyone that gets on here but 10 :dunno:
> *


SERIOUSLY...ALL YOU SEE IS HERE BUT I HAVE ALOT OF OLDER BUILDER'S LIKE MIKE FLYNN, JACK DAVIS, MARK MOSS, ROB STEVEN'S. JUST TO NAME A FEW. THEY MOSTLY BUILD DRAG, MOPAR, AND MILITARY. LIL JOE OROZCO. FROM PEGASUS, BIG JOE PONCE FROM NEVADA, AND DARIN WASHINGTON, FROM UTAH. ONCE MY WEB SIGHT GET UP AND RUNNING I WILL POST ALL THE MEMBER'S AND WHERE THEY ARE FROM.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2007, 10:14 PM~7194823
> *SERIOUSLY...ALL YOU SEE IS HERE BUT I HAVE ALOT OF OLDER BUILDER'S  LIKE MIKE FLYNN, JACK DAVIS, MARK MOSS, ROB STEVEN'S. JUST TO NAME A FEW. THEY MOSTLY BUILD DRAG, MOPAR, AND MILITARY. LIL JOE OROZCO. FROM PEGASUS, BIG JOE PONCE FROM NEVADA, AND DARIN WASHINGTON, FROM UTAH. ONCE MY WEB SIGHT GET UP AND RUNNING I WILL POST ALL THE MEMBER'S AND WHERE THEY ARE FROM.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Thanks for the welcome guys! I'm very proud to be a member of the M.C.B.A. family!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2007, 09:41 PM~7194406
> *DOIN BIG THANGS BIG DOGG! :biggrin:
> 
> MAKE SURE MY WAGON IS PACKED TIGHT!*


----------



## 408models

*Alright decided last night to start something that i've had on my mind for a while, but not sure which wheels i should use for the 53 BELAIR. Its gonna be either the 4 bar spinners or the spokes. The aerosedan will have a set of spokes. 

LET ME KNOW WHICH WHEELS????

THE 53 WILL BE A 2 TONE BIEGE WITH A MAROON HT.


























































THE AEROSEDAN WILL BE 2 TONE TAMIYA GREEN PEARL WITH WHITE.
















IT WILL HAVE THESE







*


----------



## SOLO1

This babys done.


----------



## S-10sForever

408 you should use the 4bar spinners


----------



## 408models

*CONGRATS PANCHO :thumbsup: WELCOME*

looks good solo,
thats bad ass bro, like that conversion. "*RIDDLE ME THIS RIDDLE ME THAT*"


----------



## SOLO1

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 7 2007, 09:30 AM~7198045
> *This babys done.
> 
> 
> *


Badass! :0


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 DAMIT SOLO THAT TRUCK BAD ASS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

thank guys.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 7 2007, 09:18 AM~7197992
> *Alright decided last night to start something that i've had on my mind for a while, but not sure which wheels i should use for the 53 BELAIR. Its gonna be either the 4 bar spinners or the spokes. The aerosedan will have a set of spokes.
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHICH WHEELS????
> 
> THE 53 WILL BE A 2 TONE BIEGE WITH A MAROON HT.
> </span>THE AEROSEDAN WILL BE 2 TONE TAMIYA GREEN PEARL WITH WHITE.
> <span style=\'color:red\'>
> IT WILL HAVE THESE
> 
> *


*

on the 53 go with the spoke's and the aero sedan the cross bar's and g /w/w


and solo that truck came out clean..looking good homie.*


----------



## SOLO1

thanks biggs


----------



## 408models

HEY BIGGS,
the only thing is that the crossbars are a little smaller to fit the hub of the aerosedan, but i'm gonna work on it tonight so i'll see what i can come up with, *its all about trail and error.*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 7 2007, 10:59 AM~7198654
> *HEY BIGGS,
> the only thing is that the crossbars are a little smaller to fit the hub of the aerosedan, but i'm gonna work on it tonight so i'll see what i can come up with, its all about trail and error.
> *


i have some on my 51 fleetline ..they are a bit smaller so what i did was paint the rim the same color of the bomb so it will look like it has a ring around the hubcap. and it don't look so bad.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Since there are some unfinished builds here----Ill go ahead and post up a few of my unfinished projects (soon to be finished )


























































Ill be glad to have these finished up with the m.c.b.a name on em


----------



## Mr Biggs

dam mitch that 70 is coming along nice. good job bro.
i like your work, all glue and styrene no putty. that's how i roll.


----------



## Mr Biggs

looking good to all the M.C.B.A. Members. you guy's are doing the dam thing.


----------



## 1low64

Congrats to the new members!



Makes me wanna come out of retirement.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thanks everone, 1low64 u should bro!!


thanks biggs----its a lot more work to do things all styrene and glue no putty, but seems more durable, worth it in the end  those pics are old----i have made a good deal of progress on it since then-----just cleaning up all the work and its ready for paint now


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 7 2007, 10:16 AM~7198799
> *thanks everone, 1low64 u should bro!!
> thanks biggs----its a lot more work to do things all styrene and glue no putty, but seems more durable, worth it in the end   those pics are old----i have made a good deal of progress on it since then-----just cleaning up all the work and its ready for paint now
> *



I've seriously been thinking about it lately. I start a new job on monday at a custom shop doing 1:1 scale shit...which is my true passion. Hopefully if everything goes well, I will be able to offer something special to m.c.b.a. members. So right now I have to concentrate on big cars and showing the new boss I know what I am talking about.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 7 2007, 10:20 AM~7198845
> *I've seriously been thinking about it lately. I start a new job on monday at a custom shop doing 1:1 scale shit...which is my true passion. Hopefully if everything goes well, I will be able to offer something special to m.c.b.a. members. So right now I have to concentrate on big cars and showing the new boss GOOD LUCK ON YOUR NEW VENTURE.....</span>*


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 7 2007, 10:28 AM~7198894
> *:biggrin: GOOD LUCK ON YOUR NEW VENTURE.....
> *



Hey fucker...you havent even seen me talk shit yet. Speaking of talking shit...nice of you to get back to me on prices for the charger and the 300 puto!



Thanks for the good luck wish bro...I went in and talked to them, filled out an app and they called me the next day and wanted me to start work. I have been around a car or 2 in my day. Matter of fact, the first car I ever really worked on was this one...










Thats the pro streeter. See, that's just another thing us M.C.B.A. guys can do is build the real deal as well. After I start the new job they send me to get certified by PPG to be a painter and some other place for body work. My new boss has painted shit for Jesse James and has tons of his work on mags...the special thing I wanna try and hook up for M.C.B.A. members is the "True Fire" paintjobs. My new boss does them and I am gonna see about having him do some kits.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 10:03 AM~7198693
> *i have some on my 51 fleetline ..they are a bit smaller so what i did was paint the rim the same color of the bomb so it will look like it has a ring around the hubcap. and it don't look so bad.
> *


thats how i did the ones on the 53, but the ring looks to big, i think.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 7 2007, 01:37 PM~7198950
> *Hey fucker...you havent even seen me talk shit yet. Speaking of talking shit...nice of you to get back to me on prices for the charger and the 300 puto!
> Thanks for the good luck wish bro...I went in and talked to them, filled out an app and they called me the next day and wanted me to start work. I have been around a car or 2 in my day. Matter of fact, the first car I ever really worked on was this one...
> Thats the pro streeter. See, that's just another thing us M.C.B.A. guys can do is build the real deal as well. After I start the new job they send me to get certified by PPG to be a painter and some other place for body work. My new boss has painted shit for Jesse James and has tons of his work on mags...the special thing I wanna try and hook up for M.C.B.A. members is the "True Fire" paintjobs. My new boss does them and I am gonna see about having him do some kits.
> *


Good luck man. From the few pics Ive seen of some of your work I think you will be fine.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 7 2007, 10:30 AM~7198045
> *This babys done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS SICK HOMIE! :0


----------



## SOLO1

thanks homie


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 7 2007, 11:07 AM~7199152
> *Good luck man.  From the few pics Ive seen of some of your work I think you will be fine.
> *


Thanks bro..I appreciate it. Hopefully you will start seeing more pics real soon. I plan to snap a few shots of the 65 engine once I get it put together. Gotta go pick up some parts from the machine shop friday.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 7 2007, 02:54 PM~7199469
> *Thanks bro..I appreciate it. Hopefully you will start seeing more pics real soon. I plan to snap a few shots of the 65 engine once I get it put together. Gotta go pick up some parts from the machine shop friday.
> *


definitly lookin forward to it. I know youve been messin with both of your rides for a while now.


----------



## 65lorider

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 5 2007, 11:46 PM~7185978
> *AFTER SEEING PANCHO1969's DONKS, I WANT TO BUILD ONE ALSO. HERE'S WHAT I'M WORKING WITH, I THINK THE GOLD RIMS LOOK KOOL WITH THIS PAINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats nice. also the last thing i'd expect anyone from m.c.b.a. to do. ive done a couple donks n my day the last one i did was a blue 87 monte carlo aero coupe wit white int. and blue floor mats and on front and rear dash. it looks like it on 26s


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## 65lorider

i also did a green 76 glasshouse like that on monster 24s but im gunna put some dub trump floaters that are orange and make it a hurricanes car


----------



## 65lorider

heres the monte and a flat bed i got from ebay n painted it to match our shop wrecker. my lil bro 95 imp has the wrecker wit the same paint job


----------



## bigdogg323

LOOK TRIPPY BUT THEY LOOK COOL 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65lorider

thanks bro


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 5 2007, 10:46 PM~7185978
> *AFTER SEEING PANCHO1969's DONKS, I WANT TO BUILD ONE ALSO. HERE'S WHAT I'M WORKING WITH, I THINK THE GOLD RIMS LOOK KOOL WITH THIS PAINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LIKE THE RIMS AND PAINT BETO :thumbsup:. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## lonnie

hey cant somebody make a 77 caprice/impala with that monte aero coupe


----------



## mitchapalooza65

the gold rims look great with that color beto  thumbs up!!!!


----------



## ptman2002

not into donks myself. but those rims do go good with that paint. you always do a great job. good luck with the rest of the build.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2007, 07:19 PM~7194143
> *SHIT HOMIE .......PROJECTS FOR THE NEW CASA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS JUST THE BEGINNING! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2007, 07:55 AM~7206774
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Hey dog you at work already ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 06:59 AM~7206783
> *Hey  dog  you  at  work  already  ?
> *



POOKIE GO TO SLEEP


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2007, 08:01 AM~7206787
> *POOKIE GO TO SLEEP
> *


POOKIE ? What the hell is that for LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 07:02 AM~7206790
> *POOKIE ?  What  the  hell  is  that  for  LOL!
> *



FUCKER YOU PROBABLY BEEN UP ALL NIGHT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2007, 08:03 AM~7206795
> *FUCKER YOU PROBABLY BEEN UP ALL NIGHT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 07:04 AM~7206797
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHAT HE FUCK YOU STIRRING UP IN MINILAND


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2007, 05:06 AM~7206806
> *WHAT HE FUCK YOU STIRRING UP IN MINILAND
> *



:0 :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2007, 08:06 AM~7206806
> *WHAT HE FUCK YOU STIRRING UP IN MINILAND
> *



LOL ! 


NOTHING ! Taking care off business for a while ! And the datsun OVERHAULIN PROJECT !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 5 2007, 09:46 PM~7185978
> *AFTER SEEING PANCHO1969's DONKS, I WANT TO BUILD ONE ALSO. HERE'S WHAT I'M WORKING WITH, I THINK THE GOLD RIMS LOOK KOOL WITH THIS PAINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 Donks Are Bad For La Raza


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 07:07 AM~7206809
> *LOL !
> NOTHING !    Taking  care   off  business   for  a  while  !    And  the   datsun   OVERHAULIN  PROJECT !
> *


QUIT LYING FUCKER :twak: :twak: WHERES MY BIG BODY?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 8 2007, 08:08 AM~7206813
> * Donks Are Bad For La Raza
> *



Show your pride in your ride ! No matter what it might be !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2007, 08:08 AM~7206814
> *QUIT LYING FUCKER :twak:  :twak: WHERES MY BIG BODY?
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 05:11 AM~7206821
> *Show  your  pride  in  your  ride !  No  matter  what  it  might  be  !
> *




true....


enyways ima paint this today :biggrin:



















Black Gold :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 07:12 AM~7206823
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *




   :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 8 2007, 07:14 AM~7206828
> *true....
> enyways ima paint this today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Gold :cheesy:
> *



WHAT YOU WAITING FOR FUCKER :twak:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2007, 05:15 AM~7206833
> *WHAT YOU WAITING FOR FUCKER :twak:
> *



:roflmao: The Sun :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 8 2007, 07:16 AM~7206839
> *:roflmao: The Sun :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

good morning fellas :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 8 2007, 07:58 AM~7206993
> *good morning fellas :biggrin:
> *



WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2007, 07:59 AM~7206995
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE!
> *


nada here at work :angry: 

whats for breakfast *********** :biggrin: 

back to work  :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 8 2007, 08:00 AM~7207002
> *nada here at work :angry:
> 
> whats for breakfast *********** :biggrin:
> 
> back to work   :wave:
> *



PINCHE *********** IS MAKING EGGS & BACON :biggrin: 

YEAH WORK VALE WEINNY :angry:


----------



## drnitrus

what up peeps


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 8 2007, 08:14 AM~7207082
> *what up peeps
> *


WHAT UP PROSPECT! :0


----------



## SOLO1

Morning fellas. whats up M.C.B.A


----------



## zfelix

Biggs I Dunno If You Got my PM But What Happend To The Racks and conti kit bucket and grill i sent to get chrome those ever get finished???? would like to have them before march so i can send it out for a show


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2007, 09:16 AM~7207087
> *WHAT UP PROSPECT! :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 8 2007, 08:45 AM~7207205
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 8 2007, 07:40 AM~7207178
> *Biggs I Dunno If You Got my PM But What Happend To The Racks and conti kit bucket and grill i sent to get chrome those ever get finished???? would like to have them before march so i can send it out for a show
> *


PM SENT FELIX.....
GOOD MORNING HOMIE'S.


----------



## 1low64

Morning M.C.B.A.


Today, this member is off to a little software company some of you may have heard of...Microsoft. Got a business luncheon and some x-box360 shit to discuss. Anyone got any complaints I should run by people? :roflmao:


----------



## Blue s10

:wave: 
good morning


----------



## 408models

*WHAT UP HOMIES*

heres some more pics of that cadi sts i got at the nnl. what do you all think somewhat fixable, curbside, or if i cut out the windows not sure what interior to use.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

good afternoon mcba! tryin to find some time to work more on the 70 today, so busy running back and forth to buy my bmw that its hard to for the next couple of days!!


----------



## bigdogg323

what's up morning mcba. it's been a while since i posted pics of my caddy here u go 
























this one is a lil blury








here's a before and after pic


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

YOU STILL USEING THOSE AUTOAIR COLORS BIGDOG? I REMEMBER DAVID SWEARING BY THEM.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY BIGGS ! I fixed the roof ! LOL! 



















enjoyed giving this new life THANKS !


----------



## SOLO1

Dammmm!!!!!!!!thats sick :worship: :worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife

oh thats badass  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2007, 10:00 AM~7208205
> *WHAT UP HOMIES
> 
> heres some more pics of that cadi sts i got at the nnl. what do you all think somewhat fixable, curbside, or if i cut out the windows not sure what interior to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maybe the new Impala will work for the guts and chassis


----------



## twinn

came out clean david :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 8 2007, 03:22 PM~7211809
> *maybe the new Impala will work for the guts and chassis
> *


are you refering to the 96 or the police one like mini used in his daily driver build off???


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2007, 04:37 PM~7211947
> *are you refering to the 96 or the police one like mini used in his daily driver build off???
> *


I was thinking the police one since it's front wheel drive, but the 96 guts might work, not sure on the size comparison


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 8 2007, 03:39 PM~7211965
> *I was thinking the police one since it's front wheel drive, but the 96 guts might work, not sure on the size comparison
> *


MIGHT HAVE TO TRY THAT.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 8 2007, 03:12 PM~7211705
> *YOU STILL USEING THOSE AUTOAIR COLORS BIGDOG? I REMEMBER DAVID SWEARING BY THEM.
> *


nope he did a couple cars for me thats it but i use rattle cans only


----------



## zfelix

BLACK GOLD :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

gotta blackwash the trunk cause the paint didnt stick there :uh: and thats like 3 coats of black


----------



## Blue s10

hate when that happens


----------



## mitchapalooza65

me too!!!











wait, i dont paint yet 


Looks good zack!!! id make some spanish clever quote like all u guys do, but I DONT KNOW SPANISH!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 8 2007, 07:17 PM~7213958
> *me too!!!
> wait, i dont paint yet
> Looks good zack!!! id make some spanish clever quote like all u guys do, but I DONT KNOW SPANISH!
> *





MUY CHINGON!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 8 2007, 08:23 PM~7214018
> *MUY CHINGON!
> *



aye curumba uno dos tres quadro!!!








:uh: :uh: :uh: 








I love seeing all of these MCBA icons---glad to be a part of the family


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 06:21 PM~7211789
> *HEY  BIGGS  !  I  fixed  the  roof  !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoyed  giving  this  new  life  THANKS !
> *



that is a tight Caddy!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 8 2007, 07:25 PM~7214043
> *aye curumba uno dos tres quadro!!!
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> I love seeing all of these MCBA icons---glad to be a part of the family
> *




And we're glad to have you bro.


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy: 




























thats right before i color sanded it =]


----------



## twinn

GOOD MORNING FELLAS,,ITS FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Linc

:wave:


----------



## 1low64

Morning M.C.B.A. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

MORNING HOMIES!


----------



## swanginbows

FRIDAY SWEET FRIDAY...i have to work graveyard tonight :banghead:
and my mom took the damn camera to cali so no progress pics today


----------



## SOLO1

:wave:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

gmorning guys of mcba


----------



## 408models

morning homies, 

hey MARINATE you gambling this weekend????


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 9 2007, 10:21 AM~7217684
> *morning homies,
> 
> hey MARINATE you gambling this weekend????
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: A WEY THEY GAVE ME SHIT AGAIN I HAVE TO SEND IT UPS!


----------



## 408models

serious, let me know if its more $$$$.
and its was going to be regualr mail though, damn that sucks. keep me informed and if its gonna go through UPS let me know and you can send it to my work cause we get ups everyday. ILL PM YOU WITH THE ADDY.


----------



## Blue s10

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 9 2007, 11:11 AM~7218005
> *:wave:
> *


POST YOUR BUILDS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

this along with the s10 im working on in the little time i have


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 HELL YEAH M.C.B.A


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 9 2007, 10:25 AM~7218124
> *this along with the s10 im working on in the little time i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orange sherbert...!


----------



## swanginbows

that is a sick fuckin paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Love the interior on that Caddy!

What did you use for the piping?


----------



## rodburner1974

sick CADDY!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: diggin that caddy 
sweet interior work


----------



## twinn

clean caddy s10 :0


----------



## Blue s10

thx fellas have to work so much its hard to finish anything


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 9 2007, 10:28 AM~7218224
> *Love the interior on that Caddy!
> 
> What did you use for the piping?
> *


X2????


----------



## Blue s10

just colored it orange with a marker


----------



## 408models

cool.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 9 2007, 10:32 AM~7218172
> *orange sherbert...!
> *


looks really good...........sick job.........


----------



## Blue s10

orange sherbert...!
[/quote]

lol
you may have named it. i usually dont name my models but that sounds cool


----------



## Mr Biggs

> orange sherbert...!


lol
you may have named it. i usually dont name my models but that sounds cool
[/quote]


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Well guys im clocking out, gotta get some rest for my 4.5 hour drive to pick up my "new to me" car tommorow!!!!! pz homies


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 9 2007, 09:06 PM~7223184
> *Well guys im clocking out, gotta get some rest for my 4.5 hour drive to pick up my "new to me" car tommorow!!!!!  pz homies
> *


DRIVE SAFE HOMIE, I ALSO HAVE A 5-6 HOUR DRIVE TO VISIT MY DISTIBUTORS NEW WAREHOUSE AND ALSO TAKE A DRIVE TO PEGASUS, AND OF COURSE VISIT BIGGS.....


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 10 2007, 12:18 AM~7223625
> *DRIVE SAFE HOMIE, I ALSO HAVE A 5-6 HOUR DRIVE TO VISIT MY DISTIBUTORS NEW WAREHOUSE AND ALSO TAKE A DRIVE TO PEGASUS, AND OF COURSE VISIT BIGGS.....
> *


goint to pegasus tommorow 2 maybe ill run into u :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 9 2007, 11:12 PM~7223921
> *goint to pegasus tommorow 2 maybe ill run into u :biggrin:
> *


I SHOULD BE THERE BY 2-3 PM, I'LL PM YOU MY CELL PHONE NUMBER


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 10 2007, 12:23 AM~7223961
> *I SHOULD BE THERE BY 2-3 PM, I'LL PM YOU MY CELL PHONE NUMBER
> *



same to you homie, keep it between the lines!!!!! ill get up with you tonight


----------



## ItalianStallion131

awesome builds all of you from M.C.B.A mad props


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES!


----------



## SOLO1

sup :wave:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

'58 impala. Modeled after Plomo Plata


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 8 2007, 06:54 AM~7206770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the one i was talking bout


----------



## Blue s10

Bad news. The S10 I was working on got fucked up. Taking it to where I stay when I go to work and had a bottle of zap a gap that I thought was closed spill all over inside the box with the kit :angry: 

O well i have a brand new kit ill just tear into


----------



## twinn

damn that sucks


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 10 2007, 04:37 PM~7227486
> *'58 impala. Modeled after Plomo Plata
> *


NICE!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

when will da 4 door caddy be available? i would like one to turn into a 95 buick roadmaster and make it like mine...


----------



## d1ulove2h8

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 02:24 PM~7139956
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\
this one


----------



## mitchapalooza65

whats up guys?! I just got back from VA picking up my bmw, 10 hour total trip, im ready to shoot myself lmao!!!










the wheels are 19" and the rear fenders are rolled----I LOVE IT!!!!!


But I may sell in 6 months to get the vert!!!


----------



## Pokey

Damn Mitch, NICE RIDE!!!

I wish I could afford one of those.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I was with beto earlyer and we found 1 of these today. now i can hook up my 58 rag. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Thanks pokey---I paid cash, I dont like financing------I have bought and sold my cars for about 2 years now to get up to that by making profit off each one....my dad did teach me one thing i guess lol, how to sell a car for more than i paid for it ! and how to bargain!!! its quick----got up to 140 like it was nothing, i dont like driving that fast, just wanted to see what it had in it, faster than that scares me


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2007, 07:31 PM~7228999
> *I was with beto earlyer and we found 1 of these today. now i can hook up my 58 rag. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnn biggs u got hooked up og 58 rag


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 10 2007, 09:11 PM~7228907
> *whats up guys?! I just got back from VA picking up my bmw, 10 hour total trip, im ready to shoot myself lmao!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wheels are 19" and the rear fenders are rolled----I LOVE IT!!!!!
> But I may sell in 6 months to get the vert!!!
> *


nice bro, is that the actual car? someone euro'd ur front plates! lol 

and biggs that car is sick, nice find.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 10 2007, 09:06 PM~7229251
> *nice bro, is that the actual car? someone euro'd ur front plates! lol
> 
> and biggs that car is sick, nice find.
> *



yeah bro, euro plates are big on bimmers----really popular....i have buddies who paid good money for their plates, im just getting into the bmw scene.....last car was a land rover so its def a change!! I have had a 3 series before, but it was a 98  Also had a mercedes c43, one of 1600 made big ass v8 in a small 3000lb car


----------



## Models IV Life

NICE RYAN!!!!!!!!!! I'VE ACTUALLY STARTED MY PROJECT "LAYLOW 58" FROM SOUTHSIDE, FORMERLY OF BROWN PRIDE CAR CLUB. I GOT THE OG FACTORY GLEN GREEN PAINT AND ALREADY CUT THE ROOF. WE'LL HAVE TO GET THESE 2 CARS TOGETHER FOR SOME PICS!!!..LOL


----------



## bigdogg323

hey fred good choice of project :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 10 2007, 08:59 PM~7229574
> *hey fred good choice of project  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

yeah fred me and my homies are all building 58's too


----------



## twinn

:wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd

looks good fred, i couldn't find the stock GM turquoise for mine, so i had to use some turquoise i found at the hobby shop, close enough for me though, lol.


----------



## sinister

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 10 2007, 07:10 PM~7228563
> *Bad news. The S10  I was working on got fucked up. Taking it to where I stay when I go to work and had a bottle of zap a gap that I thought was closed spill all over inside the box with the kit :angry:
> 
> O well i have a brand new kit ill just tear into
> *



Damn dude that sux! :uh: Did it get the frame?


----------



## bigdogg323

whats up mcba :wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd

:cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 11 2007, 06:20 AM~7229347
> *yeah bro, euro plates are big on bimmers----really popular....i have buddies who paid good money for their plates, im just getting into the bmw scene.....last car was a land rover so its def a change!! I have had a 3 series before, but it was a 98   Also had a mercedes c43, one of 1600 made big ass v8 in a small 3000lb car
> *


I'll sell you my plates :roflmao:


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

MAN I LOVE YOUR WORK.
'
Im going to buy some models from you.


----------



## MARINATE

HERES WHERE I START TO GET EVERYTHING ORGANIZED!


----------



## Firefly

Very nice Marinate!


----------



## MARINATE

HERES AN OL'SCHOOL MONTE I PAINTED!


----------



## MARINATE

THE 74 GLASSHOUSE!


----------



## bigal602

congrats on your move Gomie.


----------



## Pokey

What's a gomie? :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 11 2007, 06:38 AM~7231082
> *looks good fred, i couldn't find the stock GM turquoise for mine, so i had to use some turquoise i found at the hobby shop, close enough for me though, lol.
> *


LET ME KNOW WHENEVER YOU NEED OG GM PAINT. MY HOMIE WORKS FOR CHEVY AND THEIR PAINTER HAS ACCESS TO ALL THEIR OLD FORMULAS!!! I GAVE HIM THE CODES FOR 64' SILVER BLUE, 58' GLEN GREEN, 63' LAURAL GREEN & 57' DUSK PEARL. ALL PERFECT MATCHES.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 11 2007, 04:46 PM~7233545
> *What's a gomie?  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S CAUSE MARINATE DON'T KNOW HOW TO SPELL HOMIE.


----------



## bigal602

thats my next model car club name.
LOS GOMIES.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Feb 11 2007, 06:01 PM~7234033
> *thats my next model car club name.
> LOS GOMIES.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NO HABLO INGLES C.C.


----------



## bigal602

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

CONGRAT'S ON YOUR NEW PAD GOMIE. YOUR WORK SPACE IS LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## sinister

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2007, 06:05 PM~7234055
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  NO HABLO INGLES C.C.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2007, 07:00 PM~7234025
> *THAT'S CAUSE MARINATE DON'T KNOW HOW TO SPELL HOMIE.
> *



:twak: :twak: GOMIES!


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by sinister_@Feb 11 2007, 01:34 PM~7232557
> *Damn dude that sux! :uh:  Did it get the frame?
> *


Nope  but the rest is pretty much screwed 

I think I might have to leave M.C.B.A. These new clubs you guys are talking about sound pretty bad ass especially Los Gomies


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 11 2007, 07:07 PM~7233674
> *LET ME KNOW WHENEVER YOU NEED OG GM PAINT. MY HOMIE WORKS FOR CHEVY AND THEIR PAINTER HAS ACCESS TO ALL THEIR OLD FORMULAS!!! I GAVE HIM THE CODES FOR 64' SILVER BLUE, 58' GLEN GREEN, 63' LAURAL GREEN & 57' DUSK PEARL. ALL PERFECT MATCHES.
> *


I'm gonna get with you on some of that, I always dig the stock colors on a clean traditional


----------



## MKD904

Lookin Good Marinate....

Here is my Daily Driver all finished.......GROCERY GETTER!!


----------



## Blue s10

once again :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 11 2007, 08:14 PM~7235466
> *Lookin Good Marinate....
> 
> Here is my Daily Driver all finished.......GROCERY GETTER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet 904 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 11 2007, 10:14 PM~7235466
> *Lookin Good Marinate....
> 
> Here is my Daily Driver all finished.......GROCERY GETTER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANKS BRO.......SWEET LOOKING 58! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

whats up guys?! ive been gone to VA again since yesterday, just got home----longgggg drive, marinate congrats on your move bro, new space looks great....so do the builds

mk grocery getter turned out clean bro!

glad to be back, i was in detox from lil lmao


----------



## twinn

58 is sweet :0


----------



## zfelix

MKD does Your 58 have problems with the doors closeing??? cause mine since i put the panels on it it shuts a lil to tight :dunno:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 12 2007, 06:55 PM~7242948
> *MKD does Your 58 have problems with the doors closeing??? cause mine since i put the panels on it it shuts a lil to tight :dunno:
> *


The doors are horrible. I had to redo my doors twice and they are still too tight. Next time I will shave down the jams before I paint. 

I notched the front of the panels a little where they meet the crappy hinges so the panel slides forward a little more.

The next one I do I will cut off the crappy plastic hinges and make my own and shave down the jams.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Thanx guys.......Also I just got word a couple of hours ago that the offer my wife and I put on a condo was accepted.......No more renting......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 12 2007, 07:35 PM~7243951
> *The doors are horrible.  I had to redo my doors twice and they are still too tight.  Next time I will shave down the jams before I paint.
> 
> I notched the front of the panels a little where they meet the crappy hinges so the panel slides forward a little more.
> 
> The next one I do I will cut off the crappy plastic hinges and make my own and shave down the jams.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thats how mine are im afraid its gonna mess up my paint by opening and closing hno:


----------



## stilldownivlife

same on my 58 doors dont close .......at all 

but it was an older build anyway


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 12 2007, 08:40 PM~7244007
> *thats how mine are im afraid its gonna mess up my paint by opening and closing hno:
> *


Just leave um open.

Also, when you glue that stupid little plastic piece on the inside fo the body to hold the door, make sure you dont close the door all the way, cause it will grab the molding on the front side of the door and try to peel up your foil......even if you clear over the foil...........i say just make it so that the doors move, but don't close all the way......don't risk ruining the paint.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 12 2007, 07:50 PM~7244121
> *Just leave um open.
> 
> Also, when you glue that stupid little plastic piece on the inside fo the body to hold the door, make sure you dont close the door all the way, cause it will grab the molding on the front side of the door and try to peel up your foil......even if you clear over the foil...........i say just make it so that the doors move, but don't close all the way......don't risk ruining the paint.
> *



imnotching out the door panels as we speak!! just pulled them off the door gentaly lol thanks alot bro now


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 12 2007, 08:58 PM~7244201
> *imnotching out the door panels as we speak!! just pulled them off the door gentaly lol thanks alot bro now
> *


Yeah, I peeled mine off gently to do the same thing......Only all I did was gently screw up and chip the paint on the outside, so I stripped um and redid um.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 12 2007, 08:01 PM~7244240
> *Yeah, I peeled mine off gently to do the same thing......Only all I did was gently screw up and chip the paint on the outside, so I stripped um and redid um.
> *



that sucks i used that plastic cement instead of super glue on the door panels so they peeled off like rubber diddnt harm the paint :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 11 2007, 04:07 PM~7233674
> *LET ME KNOW WHENEVER YOU NEED OG GM PAINT. MY HOMIE WORKS FOR CHEVY AND THEIR PAINTER HAS ACCESS TO ALL THEIR OLD FORMULAS!!! I GAVE HIM THE CODES FOR 64' SILVER BLUE, 58' GLEN GREEN, 63' LAURAL GREEN & 57' DUSK PEARL. ALL PERFECT MATCHES.
> *



:0 So Homeboy Can Hook It Up With the 65 impala (i think it was 65 ) Seafoam Green and enough to paint a whole real car???


cause i either want my caddy charcole or seafoam green but im leaning towards seafoam green more


----------



## SOLO1

:wave: who can do some Gold plateing for me. and not chrome tech he takes to long.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 12 2007, 08:36 PM~7243969
> *Thanx guys.......Also I just got word a couple of hours ago that the offer my wife and I put on a condo was accepted.......No more renting.........  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD FOR YOU BRO :biggrin:


----------



## twinn




----------



## betoscustoms

TWINN, BEAUTIFUL WORK....NOW THAT'S ART


----------



## Pokey

Another BEAUTIFUL '58!

Nice work twinn!


----------



## Blue s10

more caddy progress pics


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' good Blue S10!

What did you use for the springs? (sorry if you've already answered that)


----------



## Blue s10

soldering wire. i just wrapped it a few times around a piece of tubing. id tell you what guage it is but i cant find the shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey blue the caddy looks a bit like "la manosa from rollerz only c.c. . im going to build it.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Feb 13 2007, 06:49 PM~7252062
> *hey blue the caddy looks a bit like "la manosa from rollerz only c.c. . im going to build it.
> *



where have you been man? i havent heard from you since you claimed I stole all of my LYMETYME 70impala ideas from you, but that it didnt matter because your shit was 10 times hotter------i said thats straight, post up some pics of that hotness, and havent heard from you since----lets see some stuff man, im eager


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 13 2007, 07:42 PM~7252746
> *where have you been man? i havent heard from you since you claimed I stole all of my LYMETYME 70impala ideas from you, but that it didnt matter because your shit was 10 times hotter------i said thats straight, post up some pics of that hotness, and havent heard from you since----lets see some stuff man, im eager
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Motor show up yet??


----------



## mitchapalooza65

sending pm mk


----------



## Models IV Life

YES SIR FELIX!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

that 58 is beautiful Twinn!! :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 13 2007, 08:48 PM~7254636
> *YES SIR FELIX!!
> *



:0 sending PM


----------



## Blue s10

I went and bought my own camera and it sucks compared to the one i was borrowing


----------



## drnitrus

take it back

are you using the macro setting?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 13 2007, 06:56 PM~7251637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sinister

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 14 2007, 11:22 AM~7259628
> *I went and bought my own camera and it sucks compared to the one i was borrowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man. How many mp's is ur new camera?


----------



## Blue s10

are you using the macro setting?
[/quote]

good call


----------



## drnitrus

there you go much better


----------



## ElMonte74'

STILL A NICE CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

third time painting this bitch hopefully it goes together smooth, hno: :banghead: or this kit is done for


----------



## THEREGAL

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 14 2007, 02:41 PM~7260725
> *third time painting this bitch hopefully it goes together smooth, hno:  :banghead: or this kit is done for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE

dam can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHAT IT DO ? 


anyone like this ?


----------



## MARINATE

FUCKER...POST THE ONE IN THE BACKGROUND!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2007, 02:19 PM~7261040
> *WHAT  IT  DO ?
> anyone  like  this  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 14 2007, 04:20 PM~7261046
> *FUCKER...POST THE ONE IN THE BACKGROUND!
> *


Thats the one BIG DOGG Won ! I am fixing the lowwer rear !


----------



## Models IV Life

DON'T FORGET ON THOSE DIGI'S THAT SOME PICS WILL BE BLURRY EVEN IN MACRO MODE IF THE FLASH IS OFF!!!!!!!! ONLY WAY TO MACRO WITHOUT FLASH IS TO SET YOUR CAMERA TO THE "NON SHAKE" MODE. MY CAMERA HAS A LITTLE SKAKING HAND SETTING. IT TAKES THE PIC SUPER CLEAR EVEN IF YOU MOVE. DIGI'S ARE SENSITIVE TO THESE THINGS.


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS SOLO I GOT MY PACKAGE! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

nice cars guys.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey kb did u find my hood n the el co yet homie :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY MCBA

Today is a day that you should feel blessed to have someone, anyone that you love return the favor. I cant help but to thank god for keeping those that I do love safe and free from harm---because if anything were to ever happen to any of them, I would fall apart. Never take things for granted, because they could be taken away from you anyday. Live everyday like its your last.

Have a great night everyone! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

HUH OH OH :barf: :barf: 


























JJ/K MITCH


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 14 2007, 04:35 PM~7261614
> *hey kb did u find my hood n the el co yet homie :biggrin:
> *


nah bro i havnt.i have beemn real busy.i will as soon as i can.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 14 2007, 03:49 PM~7262104
> *nah bro i havnt.i have beemn real busy.i will as soon as i can.
> *


----------



## sinister

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 14 2007, 04:39 PM~7262027
> *HAPPY VALENTINES DAY MCBA
> 
> Today is a day that you should feel blessed to have someone, anyone that you love return the favor.  I cant help but to thank god for keeping those that I do love safe and free from harm---because if anything were to ever happen to any of them, I would fall apart.  Never take things for granted, because they could be taken away from you anyday.  Live everyday like its your last.
> 
> Have a great night everyone! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sinister_@Feb 14 2007, 03:53 PM~7262138
> *:tears:
> *


HOW GAY :angry: 
























JOKING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

biggdogg that might have came off kinda corny, but just speakin the mind homie--my best friend lost his mother to cancer one year ago today----and he hasnt been the same since, addicted to drugs, his life has went to the shitters and ive basically been a babysitter ever since-----just making it a point to not take life for granted


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 14 2007, 06:06 PM~7262296
> *biggdogg that might have came off kinda corny, but just speakin the mind homie--my best friend lost his mother to cancer one year ago today----and he hasnt been the same since, addicted to drugs, his life has went to the shitters and ive basically been a babysitter ever since-----just making it a point to not take life for granted
> *


sorry to hear that homie.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 14 2007, 05:08 PM~7262312
> *sorry to hear that homie.
> *



thanks a lot bro---hopefully he grows outta it soon---i believe that everything happens for a reason----


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 14 2007, 04:06 PM~7262296
> *biggdogg that might have came off kinda corny, but just speakin the mind homie--my best friend lost his mother to cancer one year ago today----and he hasnt been the same since, addicted to drugs, his life has went to the shitters and ive basically been a babysitter ever since-----just making it a point to not take life for granted
> *


HEY I WAS JOKING HOMIE I DID'NT KNOW ABOUT UR HOMEBOY MOMS I LOST MY 
MOMS TO. NEXT WEEK IT'LL BE 5yrs ON HER B DAY BUT I'M A STRONG MAN I MOVED ON.I HAVE I DID'NT TURN TO DRUGS OR ANYTHING ELSE SHIT MY SISTERS
TOOK IT HARDER THN I DID I WAS THE CLOSEST TO HER I HAVE TO BE STRONG 
FOR MY FAMILY AND MY FRIENDS ( that includes u to kb aka david ). NOT TO BE
MEAN OR BE A DICK BUT UR HOMIE SHOULD STOP BLAMING HIM SELF AND MOVE ON WITH HIS LIFE INSTED OF TRYING TO TAKE IT.AND TELL UR HOMIE TO JUST
MOVE ON N STOP BLAMING HIMSELF HOMIE


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 14 2007, 05:39 PM~7262518
> *HEY I WAS JOKING HOMIE I DID'NT KNOW ABOUT UR HOMEBOY MOMS I LOST MY
> MOMS TO. NEXT WEEK IT'LL BE 5yrs ON HER B DAY BUT I'M A STRONG MAN I MOVED ON.I HAVE I DID'NT TURN TO DRUGS OR ANYTHING ELSE SHIT MY SISTERS
> TOOK IT HARDER THN I DID I WAS THE CLOSEST TO HER I HAVE TO BE STRONG
> FOR MY FAMILY AND MY FRIENDS ( that includes u to kb aka david ). NOT TO BE
> MEAN OR BE A DICK BUT UR HOMIE SHOULD STOP BLAMING HIM SELF AND MOVE ON WITH HIS LIFE INSTED OF TRYING TO TAKE IT.AND TELL UR HOMIE TO JUST
> MOVE ON N STOP BLAMING HIMSELF HOMIE
> *



im sorry to hear that bro, I know you were just playing! you moved on, thats great that your that strong, and no offense taken, your completely right about him-------but ive tried and tried....hes in a slump, hopefully coming out of it soon-----hes not sitting home alone doing the drugs, more of a party thing----but regardless, no bueno!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 14 2007, 05:39 PM~7262518
> *HEY I WAS JOKING HOMIE I DID'NT KNOW ABOUT UR HOMEBOY MOMS I LOST MY
> MOMS TO. NEXT WEEK IT'LL BE 5yrs ON HER B DAY BUT I'M A STRONG MAN I MOVED ON.I HAVE I DID'NT TURN TO DRUGS OR ANYTHING ELSE SHIT MY SISTERS
> TOOK IT HARDER THN I DID I WAS THE CLOSEST TO HER I HAVE TO BE STRONG
> FOR MY FAMILY AND MY FRIENDS ( that includes u to kb aka david ). NOT TO BE
> MEAN OR BE A DICK BUT UR HOMIE SHOULD STOP BLAMING HIM SELF AND MOVE ON WITH HIS LIFE INSTED OF TRYING TO TAKE IT.AND TELL UR HOMIE TO JUST
> MOVE ON N STOP BLAMING HIMSELF HOMIE
> *



im sorry to hear that bro, I know you were just playing! you moved on, thats great that your that strong, and no offense taken, your completely right about him-------but ive tried and tried....hes in a slump, hopefully coming out of it soon-----hes not sitting home alone doing the drugs, more of a party thing----but regardless, no bueno! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 14 2007, 06:39 PM~7262518
> *HEY I WAS JOKING HOMIE I DID'NT KNOW ABOUT UR HOMEBOY MOMS I LOST MY
> MOMS TO. NEXT WEEK IT'LL BE 5yrs ON HER B DAY BUT I'M A STRONG MAN I MOVED ON.I HAVE I DID'NT TURN TO DRUGS OR ANYTHING ELSE SHIT MY SISTERS
> TOOK IT HARDER THN I DID I WAS THE CLOSEST TO HER I HAVE TO BE STRONG
> FOR MY FAMILY AND MY FRIENDS ( that includes u to kb aka david ). NOT TO BE
> MEAN OR BE A DICK BUT UR HOMIE SHOULD STOP BLAMING HIM SELF AND MOVE ON WITH HIS LIFE INSTED OF TRYING TO TAKE IT.AND TELL UR HOMIE TO JUST
> MOVE ON N STOP BLAMING HIMSELF HOMIE
> *


good point.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 14 2007, 04:44 PM~7262546
> *im sorry to hear that bro, I know  you were just playing! you moved on, thats great that your that strong, and no offense taken, your completely right about him-------but ive tried and tried....hes in a slump, hopefully coming out of it soon-----hes not sitting home alone doing the drugs, more of a party thing----but regardless, no bueno!  :biggrin:
> *


GIVE HIM A REALITY CHECK TELL HIM TO WAKE UP AND THINK ABOUT THE SHIT HE IS DOING TO HIM SELF AND TO U MY DAUGHTERS GODFATHER JUST LOST HIS
DAD AND HIS GRANDMA SHIT WERE JUST WAITING FOR HIM TO BLOW UP BUT HIS MY BEST BUD I WAS THERE FOR THRU HIS TOUGHEST TIME JUST LIKE U BUT 
I TELL HIM TO JUST TO BE STRONG AND DON'T DO SOMETHING STUPID AND HE 
LISTENED TO ME AND HIS FRIENDS AND FAMILY


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 14 2007, 04:47 PM~7262568
> *good point.
> *


THANKS KB


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 14 2007, 06:53 PM~7262611
> *THANKS KB
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64

What's up M.C.B.A.!!! 


Just checkin in...Been working long hours at the new job...custom this, custom that.


----------



## twinn

:wave:


----------



## Pokey

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHAT IT DO ! *********** HERE AND READY TO BUILD !


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2007, 10:13 PM~7264489
> *WHAT    IT  DO  !    ***********  HERE  AND    READY  TO  BUILD  !
> *


ALMOST DONE WITH THE LINCOLN,,AND NOTICED SOMETHING


I FUCKED UP LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 14 2007, 11:26 PM~7264640
> *ALMOST DONE WITH THE LINCOLN,,AND NOTICED SOMETHING
> I FUCKED UP LOL
> *


What you do this time ! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

DIDNT FILL UP THE GAP BETWEEN THE DOORS :angry:
















































BUT HERE IT IS


----------



## Pokey

Don't sweat it twinn, it still looks BADASS!


----------



## ElMonte74'

YEAH IT LOOKS BAD ASS. JUST LEAVE THE DOORS OPEN :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Car is clean ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Does this look better ?


----------



## Pokey

Much better! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:0 looks good *********** :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

MAN I WISH I WAS AS GOOD AS YOU MINI. :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 15 2007, 02:57 AM~7266232
> *MAN I WISH I WAS AS GOOD AS YOU MINI. :biggrin: :worship:
> *


Vato ! I an't the best but what i can tell you is that i didnt get where i am as a builder with tring ! The more you open your mind up to and take a chance at stepping up your skills the better you will become ! If dont try new stuff your going to be left behind !


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 01:05 AM~7266261
> *Vato !    I  an't  the  best    but  what  i  can tell you  is  that  i  didnt  get  where  i  am  as  a  builder  with  tring  !  The  more  you  open  your  mind  up  to  and  take  a  chance  at  stepping    up  your  skills  the better  you  will become  !  If  dont  try  new  stuff    your  going  to  be  left  behind !
> *


:thumbsup:. WELL I KNOW ONE THING I'M NOT GOOD AT AND THATS CUTTING IN A STRAIGHT LINE SO CUTTING DOORS OFF IS OUT OF THE QUESTION. SO THE ONLY THING I THINK I CAN DO IS THE TRUNK AND HOOD AND WOULD LIKE TO DO THE ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 14 2007, 11:40 PM~7265355
> *DIDNT FILL UP THE GAP BETWEEN THE DOORS :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT HERE  IT IS
> *



:0 DAM WEY THATS SICK :0 
I JUST PICKED THIS ONE UP YESTERDAY FROM SOLO1!


----------



## tyhodge07

arnt them diecast :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 15 2007, 07:49 AM~7266749
> *arnt them diecast :dunno:
> *


mine is resin!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 15 2007, 08:16 AM~7266832
> *mine is resin!
> *


ahh, i know they got a diecast one, it might be the limo im thinkin of


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 15 2007, 08:17 AM~7266839
> *ahh, i know they got a diecast one, it might be the limo im thinkin of
> *



IT STILL LOOKS GOOD THOUGH


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 15 2007, 08:18 AM~7266845
> *IT STILL LOOKS GOOD THOUGH
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 14 2007, 03:26 PM~7261569
> *THANKS SOLO I GOT MY PACKAGE! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: you better post some pics homie.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 15 2007, 08:20 AM~7266858
> *:thumbsup: you better post some pics homie.
> *



PAINT ALREADY GOT STRIPED


----------



## SOLO1

dam!!!!!!!!! what color?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 15 2007, 08:29 AM~7266884
> *dam!!!!!!!!! what color?
> *



GOT TO DO THE BODYWORK!


----------



## SOLO1

ya that body was in bad shape. dont buy a tkm.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 15 2007, 08:32 AM~7266906
> *ya that body was in bad shape. dont buy a tkm.
> *


BROTHER THE INTERIOR NO BUENO HUH?.......I'M GONNA TRY TO USE THE CROWN VIC INTERIOR :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

ya that s the way the bodty was. I did alot on the body :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 15 2007, 08:39 AM~7266935
> *ya that s the way the bodty was. I did alot on the body :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



TKM NO BUENO :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 14 2007, 10:40 PM~7265355
> *DIDNT FILL UP THE GAP BETWEEN THE DOORS :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT HERE  IT IS
> *


IT'S TIME TO GET THE HAMMER OUT.


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thursday roll call fellas ! 

<span style='color:green'>HEY MARTAIN I GOT THE PACKAGE !  Thanks for the extra goodies ?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 11:17 AM~7268926
> *Thursday   roll   call   fellas !
> 
> MARTAIN</span> </span>   I GOT THE  PACKAGE !  Thanks  for  the   extra   goodies  ?
> *


is that supposed to say what i think it says????


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 12:17 PM~7268926
> *Thursday  roll  call  fellas !
> 
> <span style='color:green'>HEY  MARTAIN    I GOT THE  PACKAGE !  Thanks  for  the  extra  goodies  ?
> *


sup min :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 15 2007, 02:35 PM~7269141
> *is that supposed to say what i think it says????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OK i cant show off the paint work on the mistery auction but i did just pull this out of the booth ! LOL! 










I let it set up for a few hours and then start sanding ! I always put my frist  stage of primer on heavy ! It helps me get the blocked out a lot better ! LOL! 

When i a done stuff for BIG C and That flake ass CandyManCaddy They both asked why i put my primer on so thick but after i blocked the body out and add paint they we like HELL YA ! LOL! I try to work smarter not harder !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

damn mini-----the body looks great, no flaws visible to me-----it wasnt like that to begin with was it? you put a lot of elbow grease into it?


----------



## drnitrus

lookin damn good


----------



## modeltech

damn!! looks smoooooooth, from here!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 15 2007, 03:39 PM~7269818
> *damn mini-----the body looks great, no flaws visible to me-----it wasnt like that to begin with was it? you put a lot of elbow grease into it?
> *


THE START 










A FEW CUTS 










SOME BODY WORK 










AND AFTER A FEW COMMENTS AND LOOKIN OVER SOME PICS AND A GOOD TALKIN TO BY THE 1 AND ONLY MR. BIGGS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 02:58 PM~7269982
> *THE  START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A FEW CUTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME  BODY  WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND  AFTER  A  FEW  COMMENTS  AND  LOOKIN  OVER  SOME  PICS  AND  A GOOD  TALKIN  TO  BY THE 1 AND ONLY MR. BIGGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin dave.im speechless.


----------



## MARINATE

DAM PINCHE *********** DOES IT AGAIN!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: badass 
cant wait till it gets some color :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 12:21 PM~7269647
> *:dunno:
> *


looks like it supposed to say MARINATE but says MARTIAN like MARVIN THE MARTIAN. just wondering if thats what you actually ment. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 15 2007, 04:04 PM~7270050
> *looks like it supposed to say MARINATE but says MARTIAN like MARVIN THE MARTIAN. just wondering if thats what you actually ment. :biggrin:
> *



LOL! 408 its an inside joke between BIGGS,1OFAKIND ! I just was letting 1 ofkind know that i got his package from Scale lows ! 


MARINATE NEVER SENDS ME NOTHING ! :angry:


----------



## SOLO1

This was a quicky. :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

A quicky but a goodie, nice!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 03:20 PM~7270171
> *LOL!    408    its   an  inside   joke  between   BIGGS,1OFAKIND !   I  just    was  letting  1 ofkind  know  that   i  got   his  package  from  Scale lows !
> ******SUCK MY BALLS FUCKER*****


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 15 2007, 03:25 PM~7270218
> *******SUCK MY BALLS FUCKER****
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 15 2007, 03:22 PM~7270185
> *This was a quicky. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD WEY!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 15 2007, 04:25 PM~7270218
> *******SUCK MY BALLS FUCKER****
> *


 :biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

NICE IMPALA SOLO1 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 15 2007, 04:22 PM~7270185
> *This was a quicky. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Your boss called and said if you dont stop using shop supplies your out a here ! LOL! 


Looks good Keep it up ! 

OH man when are you going to show the LS all complete ?


----------



## drnitrus

that paint work is smooooth

badass!!!


----------



## modeltech

that is badass!! what is the number on thoses wheels??? cause i got the ones that are colored the oppisite as those!! they are all gold with the chrome lip!! and those are what i want!!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 15 2007, 11:39 PM~7270359
> *that is badass!! what is the number on thoses wheels??? cause i got the ones that are colored the oppisite as those!! they are all gold with the chrome lip!! and those are what i want!!
> *


I believe they are the pegasus #1119


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 02:32 PM~7270303
> *Your  boss  called  and  said  if  you  dont  stop  using  shop  supplies  your  out a  here  !  LOL!
> Looks  good    Keep it    up  !
> 
> OH  man  when  are  you  going  to  show  the  LS  all  complete ?
> *



I need a few thing an then I ll post some . Thank for the feed back guys.


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN MINI THAT CADDYS LOOKIN GOOD. AND SOLO THAT CAPRICE LOOKS BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 01:20 PM~7270171
> *LOL!    408    its  an  inside  joke  between  BIGGS,1OFAKIND !  I  just    was  letting  1 ofkind  know  that  i  got  his  package  from  Scale lows !
> MARINATE  NEVER  SENDS  ME  NOTHING ! :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 15 2007, 02:39 PM~7270359
> *that is badass!! what is the number on thoses wheels??? cause i got the ones that are colored the oppisite as those!! they are all gold with the chrome lip!! and those are what i want!!
> *



They are 1119's 1ofakind


----------



## 408models

ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Damn Solo......That thing is bad.......

Mini..........Always lookin good.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 15 2007, 04:41 PM~7270897
> *Damn Solo......That thing is bad.......
> 
> Mini..........Always lookin good.
> *


x2


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

THAT LINC STILL LOOKS BAD :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 15 2007, 05:40 PM~7271305
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUCKER LOOKS GOOD.. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

HEY GUYS-----I am trying to make the front/rear cylinders for my lymetyme build-----its virtually one of hte only things left to do----can you tell me if these front cylinders look about right, not finished of course, but the setup, does it look right????









the top part by the fenderwell of course wont be that tall----but like i said i just wanted to make sure this is right








???


This is the underside of the ttrunk bucket, alotttta styrene as u see--and the tubing for the inside of the frenched antennas











ON THIS REAR PIECE----DO I NEED 4 diff cylinders, or only 2???
there are the two cups that you see there, where if a cylinder was would attach to the arms made onto the axle-------then there is the spot that would put them right on top of the axle------im not familiar with hydros really----so I dont know what is right!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## mitchapalooza65

thanks mini----i dont get the spring part though----should i just put a spring there with cup on the top and bottom???? it wont be able to move----should there be a spring on all 4 places??? or only on the spring part---


----------



## tyhodge07

put the cups than the cylinders on the cups on ur axel, than make a hole goin into ur trunk and mini's blue lines seem about the right spot than take ur cylinder up in there, and ur springs will be goin over the cylinder with a donut i think its called


----------



## tyhodge07

see if that helps, thats a back setup, it should explain it enough.


----------



## tyhodge07

than ur lil white thingys u got there already they mount to ur axel.. forget the name of em, but thats where they go...


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thanks!!! dont know what the hell a powerball is lol---but that helps, what about the coil cup thats there as well, not the one on top of hte axle, just put a spring there? with a white thing at each end lol?


----------



## 1ofaknd

here mitch, this should help


Coil under for the front









Coil over for the rear


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 15 2007, 09:30 PM~7273557
> *here mitch, this should help
> 
> Coil over for the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like mine, just a better lookin pic :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

cool guys thanks! i got it all, except for what goes in the other 2 spots-----not on top of the axle, but the other two that is for a spring...should i just put a spring there, with cup at top and bottom or what?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 15 2007, 11:32 PM~7274219
> *cool guys thanks! i got it all, except for what goes in the other 2 spots-----not on top of the axle, but the other two that is for a spring...should i just put a spring there, with cup at top and bottom or what?
> *



NOTHING ! you need to fill them in and when you do it make them skinny to flow with the frame ! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

www.scalelows.com


----------



## jevries

Yo Mini! Conversion ride looks sick bro! Whats up with the Fleetwoods I see in the pics?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2007, 01:02 AM~7275532
> *NOTHING  !    you  need  to  fill  them in  and  when  you    do  it    make  them  skinny  to  flow  with  the  frame  !  :biggrin:
> *



thanks bro!!! ill fill those in now and just have them the same as the frame, so it appears they were never there.....ill put the cylinders over the axle like yall suggested.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 16 2007, 09:20 AM~7276524
> *thanks bro!!!  ill fill those in now and just have them the same as the frame, so it appears they were never there.....ill put the cylinders over the axle like yall suggested.
> *


where else would ya put em :dunno: u wanna raise and lower the car right... lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 16 2007, 08:24 AM~7276541
> *where else would ya put em :dunno: u wanna raise and lower the car right... lol
> *



well there were 4 different places i could put cylinders, the cups that were built into the frame already, and over the axle----and i knew to put em over the axle, but didnt know what to put int he cups then----but now i do


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 16 2007, 09:26 AM~7276567
> *well there were 4 different places i could put cylinders, the cups that were built into the frame already, and over the axle----and i knew to put em over the axle, but didnt know what to put int he cups then----but now i do
> *


buy a lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 16 2007, 07:20 AM~7276524
> *thanks bro!!!  ill fill those in now and just have them the same as the frame, so it appears they were never there.....ill put the cylinders over the axle like yall suggested.
> *



u dont have to put them over the axel i think it looks better with the cylinders on the trailing arms with coil overs


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 16 2007, 09:32 AM~7276612
> *u dont have to put them over the axel i think it looks better with the cylinders on the trailing arms with coil overs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thought it wasnt safe with them there, not as stable :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 16 2007, 07:33 AM~7276636
> *i thought it wasnt safe with them there, not as stable :dunno:
> *



i think its cool with the swaybar and shocks there LAD has a wishbone seat up so it dont need that shiot


----------



## zfelix

here u go mitch check this shit out its the clostes to a wishbone & powerball setup i've seen 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=302043&st=20


----------



## 408models

*Here you got BETO. this is one of the rim with the ring polished and completed.*


----------



## BigPoppa

who makes that rim?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 16 2007, 07:58 AM~7276805
> *who makes that rim?
> *


not sure i want to say *DETAIL MASTER*, but i'm putting these together for BETO and he said he got them from someone.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thanks 408----i already hooked up my 64 chassis with a setup similar to that, just for play-----but the 70 chassis is a lot different and more difficult unfortunatly----thanks guys, i got it now!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 16 2007, 08:21 AM~7276930
> *thanks 408----i already hooked up my 64 chassis with a setup similar to that, just for play-----but the 70 chassis is a lot different and more difficult unfortunatly----thanks guys, i got it now!
> *



:angry:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 16 2007, 08:28 AM~7276973
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: HE GOT US CONFUSSED.


----------



## zfelix

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

hahahah sorry zack, i was waxing my car and in a hurry----thanks for the pics, i think ill use ur method of attaching it to the trailing arm


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 16 2007, 09:00 AM~7277232
> *hahahah sorry zack, i was waxing my car and in a hurry----thanks for the pics, i think ill use ur method of attaching it to the trailing arm
> *



i think it looks way cleaner and if u look in the hydros section thats how everyones doin it nowdays :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2007, 09:06 AM~7276853
> *not sure i want to say DETAIL MASTER, but i'm putting these together for BETO and he said he got them from someone.
> *


Beto, let me know, the detailmaster rims I have are too big for the 5:20s and I was going to cut up some other rims like 1ofakind has


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 those look just like tru's :0 
:thumbsup: love'em :thumbsup:





> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2007, 10:57 AM~7276797
> *Here you got BETO. this is one of the rim with the ring polished and completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2007, 07:57 AM~7276797
> *Here you got BETO. this is one of the rim with the ring polished and completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT SET :biggrin: 

FIND OUT IF HE HAS ANYMORE FOR SALE


----------



## 408models

Not sure if these are the same but they say 40spoke. These are from DETAIL MASTER.


*DM-3180-1 Custom Wire Wheels/Street Radial
Code: DM-3180-1
Price: $25.95 
Quantity in Basket: none *


----------



## betoscustoms

THE RIMS I'M HAVING MADE, THESE ARE A TEST RUN. SHOULD HAVE FOR SALE SOON. THESE WORK GREAT FOR DETAIL MASTER SPOKES. DETAIL MASTER RIMS ARE TOO WIDE.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 I WANT SOME


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 16 2007, 02:47 PM~7280281
> *THE RIMS I'M HAVING MADE, THESE ARE A TEST RUN. SHOULD HAVE FOR SALE SOON. THESE WORK GREAT FOR DETAIL MASTER SPOKES. DETAIL MASTER RIMS ARE TOO WIDE.
> *


YOUR REFERING TO THE RINGS????


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 16 2007, 02:47 PM~7280284
> *:0  I WANT SOME
> *


X2


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 16 2007, 03:47 PM~7280281
> *THE RIMS I'M HAVING MADE, THESE ARE A TEST RUN. SHOULD HAVE FOR SALE SOON. THESE WORK GREAT FOR DETAIL MASTER SPOKES. DETAIL MASTER RIMS ARE TOO WIDE.
> *


$$$ in hand...


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 16 2007, 05:26 PM~7280549
> *$$$ in hand...
> *


x2


----------



## BigPoppa

well, in Paypal's hand's anyway


----------



## MKD904

Hey Mini, did you get any mail today??


----------



## betoscustoms

MIMI TRIED TO CALL YOU AND SOMEONE KEPT HANGING UP ORTHE FAX MACHINE KEPT COMING ON, WILL TRY AGAIN TOMORROW, beto


----------



## mitchapalooza65

*YOU KNOW YOU BUILD A LOT OF FREAKING MODELS WHEN THIS IS THE LIST OF GALLERIES IN YOUR PHOTOBUCKET!!!!!!!*


• 03 town car
• 49 custom
• 62 wagon
• 64 rebuild
• 68 coupe project
• 70 impala wagon
• 77 old school Monte
• 79 2dr caprice
• 84 caddy coupe
• 92 toyota crew cab slammed
• 94 2dr caprice
• 96 impala wagon
• 99 super crew caddy
• 99 tow rig
• 2007 projects
• ae 86
• auction test paint
• betos caddy
• big body impala Lowlow
• caddy lowriders
• customers
• didimakeyouscream caddy
• drop top caddy
• everyday driver build off
• f 150
• Famliy dream
• itc opel
• jammi
• just for fun
• land rover
• Locked LS
• long gone
• lowriders
• ls elco
• masons christmas
• minidreams new mini
• minidreams overhaulin
• Mini ways 70
• monte ls
• MY BENCH
• My logos
• o6 stang
• project 69
• prostreet comet
• quicky 60
• super bike
• the crew
• torino wagon
• toyota 4x4
• toyotaTE 27
• toyota twins
• truck build off
• Year long 2007 contest

I just thought I would make it a point to give david props for so many damn builds----thats what its all about! :biggrin: 

now slow down so we can catch up! :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 HOLY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 16 2007, 06:40 PM~7280624
> *well, in Paypal's hand's anyway
> *


x2, would love to have something that works with the DM spokes, and pegasus whitewalls.


----------



## MARINATE

GRACIAS BETO...YOU JUST FINSHED MY COLLECTION OF CAPRICES!


----------



## MARINATE

ANOTHER COUPLE KITS I WILL BE WORKING ON!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

nice collection you got there marinate!!!! i like that blazer, wanna trade it to me for something lmao?

jk homie, cant wait to see all those done!


----------



## twinn

nice collection wey :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

NICE CAPRICES. FOR A SECOND THEIR MARINATE I THOUGHT YOU WHERE TALKING TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

i love all of those caprices can i have them lol...


----------



## lonnie

where is the 77 lol you could make one with the aerocoupe monte nice rides


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 17 2007, 10:32 PM~7288551
> *where is the 77 lol you could make one with the aerocoupe monte nice rides
> *



make one...be the first


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 17 2007, 04:13 PM~7286348
> *YOU KNOW YOU BUILD A LOT OF FREAKING MODELS WHEN THIS IS THE LIST OF GALLERIES IN YOUR PHOTOBUCKET!!!!!!!
> •  03 town car
> •  49 custom
> •  62 wagon
> •  64 rebuild
> •  68 coupe project
> •  70 impala wagon
> •  77 old school Monte
> •  79 2dr caprice
> •  84 caddy coupe
> •  92 toyota crew cab slammed
> •  94 2dr caprice
> •  96 impala wagon
> •  99 super crew caddy
> •  99 tow rig
> •  2007 projects
> •  ae 86
> •  auction test paint
> •  betos caddy
> •  big body impala Lowlow
> •  caddy lowriders
> •  customers
> •  didimakeyouscream caddy
> •  drop top caddy
> •  everyday driver build off
> •  f 150
> •  Famliy dream
> •  itc opel
> •  jammi
> •  just for fun
> •  land rover
> •  Locked LS
> •  long gone
> •  lowriders
> •  ls elco
> •  masons christmas
> •  minidreams new mini
> •  minidreams overhaulin
> •  Mini ways 70
> •  monte ls
> •  MY BENCH
> •  My logos
> •  o6 stang
> •  project 69
> •  prostreet comet
> •  quicky 60
> •  super bike
> •  the crew
> •  torino wagon
> •  toyota 4x4
> •  toyotaTE 27
> •  toyota twins
> •  truck build off
> •  Year long 2007 contest
> 
> I just thought I would make it a point to give david props for so many damn builds----thats what its all about! :biggrin:
> 
> now slow down so we can catch up! :angry:
> *



You know whats worse then that ! Is that the main album has 1000 pics ! Pics of cars that dont have their own album and not tho mention the other albums that have more then 1 build in them ! I think the last time i checked i had over 3500 pics and this month alone i have had over 13,000 people check out my stuff ! LOL! 

And you guys know i got lots more to build ! And even more that i havent shared yet ! LOL! :biggrin: 


When Man has a passion for his hobby turn and say ! DAMN DAVE YOUR CRAZY ! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

*Damn MARINATE! That's all you got!?*

I wouldn't even bother showing that sorry ass collection. Why would you want to embarass yourself like that?
















Just kidding bro, nice collection!


You will have a nice display of "Donks" when you finish all of those! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

damn now thats dedication mini not passion i knew somebody like that but he past
away few yrs ago now my dedication is gone cause he was my motivation to build now i have no 1 but being here on lil is really making me have that spark that i need lil by lil geting back in to it . builders like MINI,BIGGS and others on here really helping me out alot specially biggs helped me alot and all the mcba members too with their builds now i have the motivation to biuld 

so keep building them mini and will keep drooling like always


M.C.B.A. member
BIGDOGG323 THANKS GUYS ALOT


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2007, 12:24 AM~7289058
> *You  know  whats  worse  then  that !  Is  that  the  main  album  has  1000  pics  !  Pics  of  cars  that  dont  have  their  own  album  and  not tho  mention  the  other  albums  that    have  more  then  1  build  in  them !  I  think  the  last  time  i  checked  i  had over 3500  pics  and  this  month  alone  i  have  had  over  13,000  people  check  out  my  stuff !  LOL!
> 
> And  you  guys  know  i  got  lots  more  to  build  !  And  even  more  that  i  havent  shared  yet !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> When  Man  has  a  passion  for  his  hobby  turn  and  say  !  DAMN  DAVE  YOUR  CRAZY !  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



well put brotha!! cant wait to see the 50 builds you pump out this year alone!!!!! awesome work so keep it up!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 17 2007, 03:13 PM~7286348
> *YOU KNOW YOU BUILD A LOT OF FREAKING MODELS WHEN THIS IS THE LIST OF GALLERIES IN YOUR PHOTOBUCKET!!!!!!!
> •  03 town car
> •  49 custom
> •  62 wagon
> •  64 rebuild
> •  68 coupe project
> •  70 impala wagon
> •  77 old school Monte
> •  79 2dr caprice
> •  84 caddy coupe
> •  92 toyota crew cab slammed
> •  94 2dr caprice
> •  96 impala wagon
> •  99 super crew caddy
> •  99 tow rig
> •  2007 projects
> •  ae 86
> •  auction test paint
> •  betos caddy
> •  big body impala Lowlow
> •  caddy lowriders
> •  customers
> •  didimakeyouscream caddy
> •  drop top caddy
> •  everyday driver build off
> •  f 150
> •  Famliy dream
> •  itc opel
> •  jammi
> •  just for fun
> •  land rover
> •  Locked LS
> •  long gone
> •  lowriders
> •  ls elco
> •  masons christmas
> •  minidreams new mini
> •  minidreams overhaulin
> •  Mini ways 70
> •  monte ls
> •  MY BENCH
> •  My logos
> •  o6 stang
> •  project 69
> •  prostreet comet
> •  quicky 60
> •  super bike
> •  the crew
> •  torino wagon
> •  toyota 4x4
> •  toyotaTE 27
> •  toyota twins
> •  truck build off
> •  Year long 2007 contest
> 
> I just thought I would make it a point to give david props for so many damn builds----thats what its all about! :biggrin:
> 
> now slow down so we can catch up! :angry:
> *



and i was a very happy and impressed customer.. and once my job gets back up and goin again, ill be sendin more to dave :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

and for the ones that havent seen the work dave did for me, he did this 1:64 scale caddy for me which im keepin for my daughter Jayla so she can have her first lowrider from daddy when she gets older to not mess it up and know its not a toy  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

Hey Beto where is smiley's 66 Impala? he is waiting for it! you know his birthday is coming up! LOL! :biggrin: 

~Smiley's Wifey~ (LOL)


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 18 2007, 10:06 PM~7295360
> *Hey Beto where is smiley's 66 Impala? he is waiting for it! you know his birthday is coming up! LOL! :biggrin:
> 
> ~Smiley's Wifey~ (LOL)
> *



Dear Smiley's Wifey,
When he hooks you up to my website you can have the '66 Impala......... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 18 2007, 01:26 AM~7289063
> *NO DONKS ALL LOW LOWS! :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## SOLO1

that town cars nice.(were did you get it)? lol


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 19 2007, 08:41 AM~7296508
> *that town cars nice.(were did you get it)? lol
> *



FROM A GOOD HOMIE OF MINE!


----------



## SOLO1

looks crazy homie all striped. :banghead:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 19 2007, 08:49 AM~7296551
> *looks crazy homie all striped. :banghead:
> *


IT WILL BE ALRIGHT....I WAS DOING SOME BODYWORK LAST NIGHT


----------



## Mr Biggs

.."IM BACK"..</span>a well needed brake from models after the 57 kicked my ass. but i got what i wanted at the nnl west. so now it's on.</span>


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 19 2007, 09:48 AM~7296831
> *<span style='color:blue'>WHERE U BEEN FUCKER?*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 19 2007, 08:50 AM~7296838
> *on the first week of my 3 week vacation.</span>*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 19 2007, 09:52 AM~7296854
> *FUCKER YOU FELL IN LOVE HUH...."PETSMART"*


----------



## SOLO1

sup BIGGS :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHAT UP HOMIE'S .. :wave: 

THAT RUCA AT PETSMART IS FINE HOMIE. SHE LOOK'S LIKE A YOUNG BO DERICK


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 19 2007, 10:03 AM~7296924
> *WHAT UP HOMIE'S .. :wave:
> 
> THAT RUCA AT PETSMART IS FINE HOMIE. SHE LOOK'S LIKE A YOUNG BO DERICK
> *


MAMON! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

MOMONSKI...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 19 2007, 10:39 AM~7297107
> *YUP, THEY ARE GOOD FOR THAT!*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 19 2007, 09:43 AM~7297132
> *SHE COULD SUCK A BOWLING BALL THROUGH A GARDEN HOSE. :biggrin:*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 19 2007, 10:45 AM~7297147
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DAM BRING HER TO AZ...I'M IN LOVE & I DON'T EVEN KNOW HER :0 *


----------



## mitchapalooza65

whatcha gonna be starting on now biggs?? hope you do a buildup thread


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 19 2007, 09:52 AM~7297185
> *whatcha gonna be starting on now biggs?? hope you do a buildup thread
> *


NOT YET JUST GOT TO GET SOME UNFINISHED CAR'S OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I START ON ANY NEW ONE'S.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 19 2007, 08:39 AM~7297107
> * MOMONSKI...
> *


COCHINO :biggrin:  ............................................................... :0


----------



## MKD904

welcome back biggs......!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 19 2007, 11:10 AM~7297724
> *welcome back biggs......!!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE. :thumbsup: GLAD TO BE BACK....


----------



## MKD904

NOW GET TO WORK..................


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

So I take it you didnt go riding with Roger this weekend......


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 19 2007, 11:10 AM~7297724
> *welcome back biggs......!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 19 2007, 11:14 AM~7297752
> *NOW GET TO WORK..................
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> So I take it you didnt go riding with Roger this weekend......
> *


NA,,, HE WANTED ME TO GO, BUT I HAD A BUNCH OF SHIT TO DO AROUND THE HOUSE. I TOLD HIM NEXT TIME.


----------



## MKD904

To be completly honest, I cannot picture his small stature on a quad.....He's a big boy.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 19 2007, 11:23 AM~7297806
> *To be completly honest, I cannot picture his small stature on a quad.....He's a big boy.......
> *


HE HAS A BIG ASS QUAD. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I USED TO TAKE MY RAIL AND MY WEEKEND WORRIOR WHEN I WEN'T.


----------



## MKD904

So what u gonna start working on now that your back........always love to see your projects.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 19 2007, 11:39 AM~7297925
> *So what u gonna start working on now that your back........always love to see your projects.......
> *


FIRST THE IMPALAMINO, THEN THE MONTE LS, THE CADILLAC 4 DOOR, 2 DOOR AND 2 DOOR RAG, FOR NOW. I GOT TO THROW IN MY 08 NNL PROJECT TOO. THERE WILL BE A FEW MORE TOO. WEST COAST 300M, 300ZX, SKYLINE, CHEVYLADE, 58 RAG, 63RAG, 64 RAG, 67,68,72,73,74,75,76 CAPRICE'S, 87 CUTLESS, 78 BOX CHEVY CAPRICE, 37, 39, FLEETLINE, 50 CHEVY SUBURBEN, 77 LINCOLN, 74 CHEVY MALIBU,AND THAT'S JUST TO NAME A FEW. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:0 hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 19 2007, 11:52 AM~7298013
> *:0  hno:  hno:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I SAY.... hno: BUT THEY GOT TO BE DONE.


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :biggrin: 

looks like its gonna be a good year for you guys


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 19 2007, 12:04 PM~7298097
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> looks like its gonna be a good year for you guys
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I just picked up paint and alclaid for the blazer im throwing together for that finestcarclub guy. Ill get pics up in the next day or so as it makes progress




what do you guy think about the testors high gloss paint and clear----if its just a solid color like white?


----------



## MARINATE

testors high gloss clear is the shit! thats what i use!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 19 2007, 12:09 PM~7298126
> *testors high gloss clear is the shit! thats what i use!
> *



phewww because I bought about 15 cans of stuff for practice and didnt know much about it lmao!! sounds good then


hey marinate, what do you recommend on a body casted in a white/light gray if im painting it solid white-------should I prime it gray, or just clean the shit out of it and spray it as is?? ive never painted so im kinda oblivious.....one coat, 2 , 3?? how long to let dry before clear? how many coats of clear lol?


----------



## MARINATE

LIKE BIGGS TOLD ME...TO USE TAMIYA WHITE PRIMER THE CLEAR COAT IT. CAUSE THE WHITE FROM TESTORS WILL EVENTUALLY TURN YELLOW. I USUALLY FOIL IT THE CLEAR ONCE, LET IT DRY, THEN COLOR SAND & RE-CLEAR..ABOUT 2 OR 3 COATS!


----------



## twinn

LONG FUCKEN DAY AT WORK :angry: :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 19 2007, 02:59 PM~7300030
> *LONG FUCKEN DAY AT WORK :angry:  :angry:
> *



what u workin on bro :biggrin: 

i cant really work on anything right now cause its raining :angry: :uh: and i have no foil still gotta go get some just been laggin


----------



## twinn

64 IMPALA :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ITS RAINING HERE 2 :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 19 2007, 03:02 PM~7300061
> *64 IMPALA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ITS RAINING HERE 2 :angry:
> *



NICE :biggrin: i got 4 on the tabel right now that i wanna finish by this month and start out fresh for march

an its fugin funny cause yesterday and all the days before it was sunny as hell and nice then outta nowhere we get rain


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 19 2007, 12:59 PM~7298067
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good wey :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 19 2007, 12:59 PM~7298067
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 19 2007, 08:47 PM~7301816
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1low64

That wagon is bad....I love wagons.


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 19 2007, 05:02 PM~7300061
> *64 IMPALA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ITS RAINING HERE 2 :angry:
> *


   :twak: :twak: lilywacker :angry: :angry:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Feb 19 2007, 10:43 PM~7303346
> *    :twak:  :twak:  lilywacker :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Feb 19 2007, 12:04 PM~7298097-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> looks like its gonna be a good year for you guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> X2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Feb 19 2007, 12:09 PM~7298126
> *testors high gloss clear is the shit! thats what i use!
> *


Thats what I like to use also. Nice ass shine.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 19 2007, 04:04 PM~7300079
> *NICE :biggrin: i got 4 on the tabel right now that i wanna finish by this month and start out fresh for march
> 
> an its fugin funny cause yesterday and all the days before it was sunny as hell and nice then outta nowhere we get rain
> *



3 of the 4 mine? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

Since we had a 3 day weekend, i had a little extra time to catch up on some old builds that i had started a while back. This one is almost done, i just need to finish painting the trunk with the bottom half red and add the TV screento the trunk also then clear coat it. For some reason i'm not really feeling this one, don't know y but this one gave me some trouble too. I think i'm going to auction this one off. The topic for this one will have the all the pics, this is juat a few.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2007, 12:55 AM~7305059
> *3 of the 4 mine?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



2 are mine 2 are yours :biggrin: ones on the back burner and u should know what its waiting for


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## tyhodge07

shouldnt u all have the same ones :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 12:19 PM~7306753
> *shouldnt u all have the same ones :dunno:
> *


I have been working a few thing for a few months ! Tring to get them printed out to laay in a kit or 2 !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2007, 11:20 AM~7306771
> *I  have  been    working  a  few  thing    for  a  few  months  !  Tring  to  get  them  printed  out  to  laay  in  a  kit    or  2  !
> *


 :0


----------



## 408models

those look crazy mini, nice.


----------



## 408models

*Painted this last week, trying a little something new, a little advise  *


----------



## zfelix

here mini what u think about this?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 20 2007, 09:53 AM~7307057
> *here mini what u think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 20 2007, 12:53 PM~7307057
> *here mini what u think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET ! Now put them in other colors and add names ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 20 2007, 12:49 PM~7307027
> *Painted this last week, trying a little something new, a little advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Only advice i can give you is to keep doing what you do ! That looks great ! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2007, 01:03 PM~7307183
> *Only  advice  i  can  give  you  is  to  keep  doing  what  you  do !    That    looks  great !  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 20 2007, 12:10 PM~7307248
> *x2
> *


x3 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 20 2007, 10:49 AM~7307027
> *Painted this last week, trying a little something new, a little advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT 63'S BAD :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 18 2007, 10:24 PM~7295461
> *Dear Smiley's Wifey,
> When he hooks you up to my website you can have the '66 Impala......... :biggrin:
> *


ok bro, i sent her the link. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2007, 11:03 AM~7307183
> *Only  advice  i  can  give  you  is  to  keep  doing  what  you  do !    That    looks  great !  :biggrin:
> *


X 100. that thing has some shine to it


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 20 2007, 09:53 AM~7307057
> *here mini what u think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## Blue s10

And lowridermodels, i got the package :thumbsup: thx bro


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 20 2007, 09:49 AM~7307027
> *Painted this last week, trying a little something new, a little advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SMILEY LOOKS GREAT, NEXT ONE USE THE THINNER TAPE. I'LL HOOK YOU UP ON SOME.


----------



## 1ofaknd

Gonna work the next month or so on getting these popped out. (and don't ask for them yet damnit!!!)

MCBA members will get first priority, Club perks


----------



## Models IV Life

NICE RYAN!!!! I THOUGHT YOU WERE OUT?????


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2007, 11:20 PM~7312734
> *NICE RYAN!!!! I THOUGHT YOU WERE OUT?????
> *


That's why we don't pay you to think :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2007, 10:18 PM~7312713
> *Gonna work the next month or so on getting these popped out.  (and don't ask for them yet damnit!!!)
> 
> MCBA members will get first priority, Club perks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nobody else will get n e than


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 11:22 PM~7312755
> *nobody else will get n e than
> *


I said first priority..meaning they are first in line. 

whatever is left will be up for grabs on ebay, very limited production.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

sure they will!!!!! 





but even if nobody else does, I can go ahead and say that I WILLLLL!!!!!!! maybe 2


----------



## Models IV Life

THATS COOL. I ALREADY GOT MINE!!!!!!!!..LOL.


----------



## MKD904

I wanna know when they are ready......


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2007, 09:21 PM~7312751
> *That's why we don't pay you to think  :biggrin:
> *


SO YOU DON'T PAY TO THINK SO ANYTHING ELSE WE DO YOU PAY US FOR :0 . THEN ALL I GOTS TO SAY IS WHERES MY MONEY :biggrin: J/K BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Oh sure, bring the Cutlass back out when I'm BROKE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

#2 LOL! 



























I had to due my self a second 2dr It seems i lost the frist 1 LOL! 


I got your caddy next ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 21 2007, 02:20 AM~7314611
> *#2  LOL!
> 
> I  had    to  due  my  self  a  second  2dr  It  seems  i lost the  frist    1  LOL!
> I  got  your  caddy  next  ! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech

damn, damn, damn, i want a cutty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

that looks better mini, the back windows and how the piller is now, it looks about right


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 20 2007, 07:12 PM~7311899
> *SMILEY LOOKS GREAT, NEXT ONE USE THE THINNER TAPE. I'LL HOOK YOU UP ON SOME.
> *


i guess when i went to your house i wasn't dropping enough hints on the tape :biggrin: 

*Check your website, in your guestbook.*


----------



## 408models

*Can't wait for the CUTTY'S ryan, and MINI the lacs look good.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 20 2007, 10:53 AM~7307057
> *here mini what u think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look good felix..i got the hook up for the shirt's from smiley. but im just waiting for the photo shop disc from 1low64 on the artwork.


----------



## twinn




----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES?...............I GOT FUCKEN BUILDERS BLOCK :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 22 2007, 07:47 AM~7324427
> *IS IT CAUSE YOUR SMOKING MINI'S ROCKS :dunno: :dunno:*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 22 2007, 08:16 AM~7324564
> *FUCK NO ROCKS HERE...MAYBE SOME GONGA :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 22 2007, 09:47 AM~7325578
> *FUCK NO ROCKS HERE...MAYBE SOME GONGA :biggrin:
> *




"Ganja"  Which shouldnt be illegal, considering its mother earths home grown


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 22 2007, 09:16 AM~7324564
> *IS IT CAUSE YOUR SMOKING MINI'S ROCKS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *




LOL! What it do fellas ! Just checking in for a few minutes !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 22 2007, 12:22 PM~7325872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL! 



NUDE DUDES OFF  of there frist please !


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT THE FUCK I JUST FOUND THAT PIC IT AIN'T MINE


----------



## SOLO1

dam nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## twinn

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Blue s10

nobody wants to answer this in randumb shit so ill ask here. is there supposed to be a gap between the grille and valance panel on the el camino? kind of a shitty pic


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 23 2007, 10:44 AM~7334868
> *nobody wants to answer this in randumb shit so ill ask here. is there supposed to be a gap between the grille and valance panel on the el camino? kind of a shitty pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very small gap i think.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2007, 12:06 PM~7317543
> *those look good felix..i got the hook up for the shirt's from smiley.  but im just waiting for the photo shop disc from 1low64 on the artwork.
> *




I'm on it.


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 23 2007, 01:21 PM~7335578
> *:wave:
> *


GOT ANOTHER MEMEBER ! WELCOME !


----------



## MARINATE

DAM WE DON'T EVEN VOTE THEN IN HUH


----------



## Blue s10

welcome modeltech


----------



## modeltech

Thanks everyone its an honor to be part of the family!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 23 2007, 11:52 AM~7335854
> *Thanks everyone its an honor to be part of the family!!
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE.


----------



## modeltech

thanks homie ,its good to be here!!


----------



## 408models

Welcome bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

CONGRATS MODELTECH, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK AND REPRESENT. THANK YOU, beto


----------



## SOLO1

welcome modeltech :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*M.C.B.A</span>.*

*ONE BIG FAMILY*











*GROUP HUG* :biggrin: 








:roflmao:


----------



## twinn

welcome modeltech


----------



## modeltech

THANKS TWIN!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 23 2007, 11:26 AM~7335605
> *DAM WE DON'T EVEN VOTE THEN IN HUH
> *


ON BEHALF OF MARINATE. I WELCOME YOU HOMIE.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 23 2007, 11:47 AM~7336325
> *ON BEHALF OF MARINATE.  I WELCOME YOU HOMIE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

welcome shannon!!!!! i had a feeling it was coming soon after that monte build! good to have ya bro


----------



## modeltech

Thanks Mitch you had alot to do with the monte build, thanks bro!!


----------



## Blue s10

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 23 2007, 02:32 PM~7336619
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## modeltech

hey guys how can i get one of the M.C.B.A. tee shirts?? the indianapolis show is March 10th, it would be cool to represent there!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 23 2007, 12:36 PM~7336656
> *hey guys how can i get one of the M.C.B.A. tee shirts?? the indianapolis show is March 10th, it would be cool to represent there!!
> *


yeah me too... oh wait i got to send the shirts to MRBIGGS to get printed first :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2007, 03:53 PM~7336767
> *yeah me too... oh wait i got to send the shirts to MRBIGGS to get printed first  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

CONGRATS MODEL TECH :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2007, 12:53 PM~7336767
> *yeah me too... oh wait i got to send the shirts to MRBIGGS to get printed first  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



AY!!!!!!!!! SMILEY......WHAT IT CALLED? PRO......... WHAT?


----------



## modeltech

HA,HA, SO NO CHANCE THIS YEAR THEN HUH??? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 23 2007, 12:58 PM~7336800
> *AY!!!!!!!!! SMILEY......WHAT IT CALLED? PRO......... WHAT?
> *



pro club??? those are good t-shirts all i wear


----------



## zfelix

Oh Yeah ANd Congrats Modeltech What Did i Tell You Bro Keep It Up :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 23 2007, 12:58 PM~7336800
> *AY!!!!!!!!! SMILEY......WHAT IT CALLED? PRO......... WHAT?
> *


they sell a brand called gilden but pro club is a good one. i'll see if i can get some sample shirts to see which one you and biggs want to go with.


----------



## modeltech

Thanks Zach!! i appreciate it homie!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2007, 01:16 PM~7336928
> *they sell a brand called gilden but pro club is a good one. i'll see if i can get some sample shirts to see which one you and biggs want to go with.
> *


 :biggrin: PROCASTANATION!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2007, 01:16 PM~7336928
> *they sell a brand called gilden but pro club is a good one. i'll see if i can get some sample shirts to see which one you and biggs want to go with.
> *



eyy can u get proclub wholesale ?????? i need some more black and white lol :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 23 2007, 01:19 PM~7336951
> *eyy can u get proclub wholesale ?????? i need some more black and white lol :biggrin:
> *


they only sell GILDEN, HANES, FRUIT OF THE LOOM in all colors in t-shirts, along with sweaters of the same brand.


----------



## Models IV Life

congrats modeltech. great group of guys there!!


----------



## 408models

Ok not sure which rims to use:
*pegasus 1111 with fat white wall*;









*new pegasus rims with 5.20's*;









*or new pegasus rims with low profile tire*;


----------



## MARINATE

#2 smiley!


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 23 2007, 03:38 PM~7337502
> *#2 smiley!
> *


x2


----------



## 408models

So #2 all body dropped???


----------



## MARINATE

ARE THE UNDIES CHROME?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 23 2007, 02:48 PM~7337570
> *ARE THE UNDIES CHROME?
> *


no, its that 63 kit that comes with all the suspension in 1 pc. thats y i was thinking all dropped.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2007, 04:51 PM~7337587
> *no, its that 63 kit that comes with all the suspension in 1 pc. thats y i was thinking all dropped.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

#2


----------



## twinn

#2 :0


----------



## MARINATE

*GOOD MORNING AMIGOS!................LOOKS LIKE A GOOD WEEKEND TO CANDY! :biggrin: *


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2007, 08:17 AM~7341580
> *GOOD MORNING AMIGOS!................LOOKS LIKE A GOOD WEEKEND TO CANDY! :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: 

good morning! looks like a good weekend for me to be in des moines iowa and not be able to do shit to my cars till i get back sunday!!


----------



## MARINATE

:angry: GONNA PAINT THE CUTLASS!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2007, 08:21 AM~7341591
> *:angry: GONNA PAINT THE CUTLASS!
> *



which one?? cant wait to see it, patterns, what colors, etc??

 im painting my first one sunday  the blazer quick build it will be a 2 day buildup


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 24 2007, 09:25 AM~7341597
> *which one?? cant wait to see it, patterns, what colors, etc??
> 
> im painting my first one sunday   the blazer quick build it will be a 2 day buildup
> *










:biggrin: I'M THINKING KANDY RED!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2007, 08:27 AM~7341600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  I'M THINKING KANDY RED!
> *


I cant wait to see it!!!! get it done before 5 so u can get outdoor pics!

the lip would look good color matched on those pegasus wheels


----------



## MARINATE

THATS THE COLOR I GOT THE CAR......IT'S IN PRIMER NOW!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2007, 08:39 AM~7341623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i love those, i want the vette----i actually want the whole 1/18th collection but cant see myself paying 30 a pop


----------



## MARINATE

30 BUCKS FUCK THAT I PAYED 12 BUCKS...WALMART AD MATCH!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2007, 08:53 AM~7341654
> *30 BUCKS FUCK THAT I PAYED 12 BUCKS...WALMART AD MATCH!
> *


for 1/18th?!?!?!??!!


----------



## MARINATE

AD MATCH EVERYTHING HOMIE!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2007, 08:53 AM~7341654
> *30 BUCKS FUCK THAT I PAYED 12 BUCKS...WALMART AD MATCH!
> *



shit bro, mail me that ad so i can take it in and pick up the whole collection lmao


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 24 2007, 10:06 AM~7341672
> *shit bro, mail me that ad so i can take it in and pick up the whole collection lmao
> *



YOU JUST GOT THO FIND SOMEWHERE WERE THEY ARE CHEAPER...OR FIND AN OL LADY THAT JUST DON'T SHIT & JUST TELL HER ITS CHEAPER  BELIEVE ME IT WORKS


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2007, 09:07 AM~7341679
> *YOU JUST GOT THO FIND SOMEWHERE WERE THEY ARE CHEAPER...OR FIND AN OL LADY THAT JUST DON'T SHIT & JUST TELL HER ITS CHEAPER  BELIEVE ME IT WORKS
> *


\


haha, ill hav eto drive 30 minutes to the GOOD walmart so I dont get jumped while trying that at the one close to university----its kinda G H E T T OOOO


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2007, 08:17 AM~7341580
> *GOOD MORNING AMIGOS!................LOOKS LIKE A GOOD WEEKEND TO CANDY! :biggrin:
> *



I wish not at my house homie. Its cool out here in new mexico :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels

HEY HOMIEZ....I'M A PROUD MEMBER OF M.C.B.A.! HERES SOME BUILDS REPRESENTIN FOR THE BIG M.C.B.A.!!!!!.......................................


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 24 2007, 09:40 AM~7341778
> *HEY HOMIEZ....I'M A PROUD MEMBER OF M.C.B.A.! HERES SOME BUILDS REPRESENTIN FOR THE BIG M.C.B.A.!!!!!.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bro you need to get some "mitchapalooza" style pics of that lac lol-----ive only ever seen 2 pics----i wanna see all angles, in the sun, shining homie!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 24 2007, 09:31 AM~7341759
> *I wish not at my house homie. Its cool out here in new mexico :angry:
> *


ITS WINDY HERE IN CLOVIS :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2007, 08:27 AM~7341600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  I'M THINKING KANDY RED!
> *


Like this? :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

NICE POKEY! i love that bodystyle---thats postpaint right?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 24 2007, 01:04 PM~7342644
> *NICE POKEY! i love that bodystyle---thats postpaint right?
> *


Thanks bro!

Yeah, it's post-paint.


----------



## MARINATE

DAMMMM.........MINE IS MORE BLACK CHERRY!


----------



## 95imp

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 7 2007, 06:28 PM~7202026
> *I LIKE THE RIMS AND PAINT BETO  :thumbsup:. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE
> *


are you gonna finish this


----------



## MKD904

Welcome Modeltech....I had to go back 3 pages to see that your now apart of the family....Welcome......


----------



## modeltech

thanks bro, good to be here!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

haha damn shannon is it good to be here lol?


----------



## Blue s10

:wave: 
good morning M.C.B.A.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

GOOD MORNING MCBA!!!!!!!







does anyone have extra door panels for the 64 impala kit lol? the ones that are the door panels, rear side panels combined??


----------



## MARINATE

DON'T FORGET NO CLEAR....


----------



## modeltech

i dont know, with the foil on it, it might look tight!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DOG ! You need to clear that shit and build it up ! If you need another Cutty I Buy you from TWINN's hook up so you can build another 1 ! That shit is to clean to strip out !


----------



## MARINATE

HERES ANOTHER ONE I'VE BEEN WORKING ON ......IT'S ALL BASICALLY DONE, JUST TO FINISH MY PUMPS & PUT MY CONTI ON IT!...AS FAR AS NOW IT'S PRETTY MUCH DONE! THE UNIDES ARE PLATED NOT FROM THE DONK KIT!


----------



## modeltech

thats clean bro!!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 25 2007, 01:46 PM~7347901
> *thats clean bro!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Blue s10

both look nice bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 25 2007, 01:50 PM~7347927
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## twinn

LOOKS GOOD WEY JUST FINISH IT!!!!!!


----------



## twinn

GOT THESE AT THE MODEL SHOW TODAY
THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP BIGGS
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

Sup fellas. Hey this cutty i got from 1ofaknd is my first resin. I remember hearing you have to clean them with somethin' or the paint will ruin the resin. Anybody know?


----------



## betoscustoms

GOT PULLED OVER TWICE ON MY WAY TO THE VENTURA SHOW. TURNED BACK HOME SEEMED LIKE BAD CARMA. ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS.


----------



## twinn

man how fast were u going


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 25 2007, 10:42 PM~7352094
> *man how fast were u going
> *


x-2 primo how fast. 
I made it 83 mile's in 45 min. so you do the math.. :biggrin:


M.C.B.A. DID GOOD TODAY.. :biggrin: 

BIGGS 1ST AND SECOND PLACE LOWRIDER.

ROGER 1ST AND SECOND PLACE CUSTOM AND 1ST STREET MACHINE.

MARCEL 3RD CUSTOM 1ST CUSTOM BIKE.

ALFRED 1ST LOWRIDER IMPORT. AND SECOND BIKE.


----------



## betoscustoms

FIRST TIME 86 AND HE LET ME GO, SECOND TIME 90 AND HE LET ME GO ALSO, I HAVE A SUPER KLEAN RECORD. I WAS TALKING TO THEM VERY PROFESSIONAL LIKE I KNEW ALL KINDS OF SHIT. I TOLD THE FIRST ONE THAT I KNOW IF I KEEP IT UNDER 90 I COULD GO TO TRAFFIC SCHOOL AND TAKE IT OFF MY RECORD. THE SECOND I TOLD I MY LOVER IN BED WITH SOMEONE ELSE. HE FELT SORRY AND SAID I KNOW THAT FEELING. SO, I DECIDED TO TURN BACK AND DRIVE THE SPEED LIMIT. I DROVE 1.5 HOUR FIRST STOP AND 2.5 HOURS SECOND STOP. I WAS RIDING SOLO SO THAT MIGHT HAVE HELPED. I TRY TO CALL BIGGS BUT MY PHONE WAS DISCOUNTED BECAUSE I WENT OVER MY LIMIT. SPRINT DID NOT KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON AND STILL HAS NOT COUNTED MY PHONE. GOOD TIME TO CHANGE SERVICES. CINGULLAR??? MAYBE.


----------



## Pokey

No way Beto, 

*CINGULAR SUCKS!!!*

They tried to screw me on several occasions, and they did the same to a few of my friends.

Verizon is who I'm with now. Not real pleased with them either, but alot better than Cingular.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 25 2007, 10:05 PM~7352345
> *No way Beto,
> 
> CINGULAR SUCKS!!!
> 
> They tried to screw me on several occasions, and they did the same to a few of my friends.
> 
> Verizon is who I'm with now. Not real pleased with them either, but alot better than Cingular.
> *


THANKS FOR THAT INFO POKEY, ANY OTHER INPUTS/


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 25 2007, 11:01 PM~7352313
> *FIRST TIME 86 AND HE LET ME GO, SECOND TIME 90 AND HE LET ME GO ALSO, I HAVE A SUPER KLEAN RECORD. I WAS TALKING TO THEM VERY PROFESSIONAL LIKE I KNEW ALL KINDS OF SHIT. I TOLD THE FIRST ONE THAT I KNOW IF I KEEP IT UNDER 90 I COULD GO TO TRAFFIC SCHOOL AND TAKE IT OFF MY RECORD. THE SECOND I TOLD I MY LOVER IN BED WITH SOMEONE ELSE. HE FELT SORRY AND SAID I KNOW THAT FEELING. SO, I DECIDED TO TURN BACK AND DRIVE THE SPEED LIMIT. I DROVE 1.5 HOUR FIRST STOP AND 2.5 HOURS SECOND STOP. I WAS RIDING SOLO SO THAT MIGHT HAVE HELPED. I TRY TO CALL BIGGS BUT MY PHONE WAS DISCOUNTED BECAUSE I WENT OVER MY LIMIT. SPRINT DID NOT KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON AND STILL HAS NOT COUNTED MY PHONE. GOOD TIME TO CHANGE SERVICES. CINGULLAR??? MAYBE.
> *


YOU GOT LUCKY PRIMO.. I CALLED YOU TO BUT IT SAID IT WAS DISCONNECTED.
I WAS LIKE NOT BETO'S PHONE. NO WAY....BUT YOU SHOULD TRY CINGULAR ALOT OF PEOPLE I KNOW ARE DOING THAT. MY COMPANY USES NEXTEL SO IM STUCK WITH THEM.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 25 2007, 11:48 PM~7352174
> *x-2 primo how fast.
> I made it 83 mile's in 45 min. so you do the math.. :biggrin:
> M.C.B.A.  DID GOOD TODAY.. :biggrin:
> 
> BIGGS 1ST AND SECOND PLACE LOWRIDER.
> 
> ROGER 1ST AND SECOND PLACE CUSTOM AND 1ST STREET MACHINE.
> 
> MARCEL 3RD CUSTOM  1ST CUSTOM BIKE.
> 
> ALFRED 1ST LOWRIDER IMPORT. AND SECOND BIKE.
> *


congrats fellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby

Congrats biggs! 
That sucks beto, but lmao on getting outta the tickets! I use sprint, they shut my serivce off earlier this month for no reason...lmao I called and they said i was over my limit but my balance was 45 bucks...the lady on the phone was like "uh...we are sorry about that, we can give you a 30 dollar credit". I say stay with em and wait til they get their merger fixed.


----------



## Models IV Life

I DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING NEW SO I DIDN'T GO TO THE SHOW. PLUS I'M SICK ANYWAY. FUCKIN SUCKS BEING SICK. CONGRATS BIGGS!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 25 2007, 07:14 PM~7349124
> *Sup fellas. Hey this cutty i got from 1ofaknd is my first resin. I remember hearing you have to clean them with somethin' or the paint will ruin the resin. Anybody know?
> *



I soak mine in white wall cleaner for a few hours and wash it with a tooth brush well its soaking in the cleaner then after a few hour i just rewash it with dish soap ! Make sure you get all the soap off !


----------



## twinn

uffin:


----------



## Blue s10

thanks Mini :thumbsup: 

congrats Biggs


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 25 2007, 05:59 PM~7349045
> *GOT THESE AT THE MODEL SHOW TODAY
> THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP BIGGS
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BASTARD 2 68'S


----------



## 408models

Congrats to the MCBA winners at the show.

I had cingular, but they kept screwing me on my bill so i left them and stuck with METRO, no plans no worries. Not the best service, but its cool for now.

I tried calling you to beto but it said phone was disconnected.


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 26 2007, 08:36 AM~7353677
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 BASTARD 2 68'S
> *


X2


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 26 2007, 09:36 AM~7353677
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 BASTARD 2 68'S
> *


and 2 69s and a 72 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 26 2007, 10:10 AM~7353864
> *and 2 69s and a 72 :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH DOG!  MY 69 IS IN PRIMER!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Did anyone get pics from the ventura show??? nice score on those resins twinn!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## bigal602

tip for speeding keep a coffee cup next to you a 24 oz and tell him you have to piss really bad, has worked everytime ive gotten pulled over. a water bottle will work also.


----------



## SOLO1

Does Any one know any thing about when the Fleetwood resins body well be done.........


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 26 2007, 02:46 PM~7356069
> *Does Any one know any thing about when the Fleetwood resins body well be done.........
> *


working on that right now. i just met up with 2 more resin caster guy's this weekend at the show. alot of the caster's i have met wan't me to let them have a mold of what ever car i make so they can sell some. fuck that i just want them cast the car's charge me for the work and hand me back my master mold. 

i have been through that shit before. i used to own the name pro hopper hydros, and had this one asshole steve make us the aluminum block's for our pump's so one day i went to pick up our order and seen a few more boxes in the back with our name on it. but since it wasn't copyrighted that pussy stole the name and made his own. so i came up with a new name but had it copyrighten O.G. HOPPER


----------



## modeltech

cool Biggs, i would be interested as well, when you get it all figured out!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 26 2007, 02:25 PM~7356369
> *cool Biggs, i would be interested as well, when you get it all figured out!!
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah


----------



## pancho1969

FINALY GOT MY T-BIRD ("BIRDSTER") DONE


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2007, 03:23 PM~7356346
> *working on that right now. i just met up with 2 more resin caster guy's this weekend at the show. alot of the caster's i have met wan't me to let them have a mold of what ever car i make so they can sell some. fuck that i just want them cast the car's charge me for the work and hand me back my master mold.
> 
> i have been through that shit before. i used to own the name pro hopper hydros, and had this one asshole steve make us the aluminum block's for our pump's so one day i went to pick up our order and seen a few more boxes in the back with our name on it. but since it wasn't copyrighted that pussy stole the name and made his own. so i came up with a new name but had it copyrighten O.G. HOPPER
> *



So the two halfs are stitched? Why don't you hook up with Ryan again for the casting? As far as I know he's got all the equipment to make it happen.
Also note, the trunk lit on all these AR fleeties have this imperfection on the right side, perhaps you can fix that as well.

There are hijackers everywhere...very anoying for the real creative people out there who come up with the good stuff.


----------



## 65lorider

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 26 2007, 09:36 AM~7353677
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 BASTARD 2 68'S
> *


can i buy that impala on the top of the stack on the left


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Feb 27 2007, 05:38 AM~7362042
> *can i buy that impala on the top of the stack on the left
> *



:uh:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD PANCHO!.....................................WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

whats up??


----------



## MARINATE

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THEREGAL, Firefly


----------



## modeltech

:dunno:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 12:02 AM~7365252
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THEREGAL, Firefly
> *


:wave:


----------



## 408models

looks good PANCHO nice system

WHAT UP HOMIES !!!!


----------



## Blue s10

:wave: :wave:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 27 2007, 04:17 PM~7365389
> *looks good PANCHO nice system
> 
> WHAT UP HOMIES !!!!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## twinn

current project,
photo etch on


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 27 2007, 09:44 PM~7369189
> *current project,
> photo etch on
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 27 2007, 09:54 PM~7369279
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

looking good twinn..  

here is my next pro street project after a few more lowrider builds. thank's to mark.. this will have full aluminum frame nut's and bolt's and all the plunbing will be to scale.all 6 door's will open so you can see the interior. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

cool biggs :thumbsup: 

you get my pm?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 27 2007, 10:24 PM~7369600
> *cool biggs :thumbsup:
> 
> you get my pm?
> *


thank's homie... THIS VAN IS GOING TO BE CRAZY.
I sent you one back.


----------



## BiggC

Thats just bad ass!!! Is that the chopped Dodge van??


----------



## LowandBeyond

that van is the shit!! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 28 2007, 12:15 AM~7370425
> *Thats just bad ass!!!  Is that the chopped Dodge van??
> *


YEAH I GOT IT FROM MARK THIS WEEKEND. IT'S A CLEAN RESIN. IT HAS NO FLAW'S ON IT.


----------



## Pokey

:0 I love that van!!!!


----------



## BiggC

I might just have to get one of those cause seein' it on e-bay it looks ok but seein' yours and how good it looks, damn!! :thumbsup: Be sure to share this build, cause your prostreet builds are killer.....as are the rest of em. lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

is it going to be mid-engine??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  
IT WILL BE A MID-ENGINE. WITH THE HEADERS COMING THROUGHT THE ROOF. I HAVE ALOT OF PRO-STREET STUFF LAYING AROUND THAT I CAN'T USE ON MY OTHER LOWRIDER BUILD'S. SO THIS ONE WILL HAVE A GANG OF GOOD SHIT ON IT.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 12:27 AM~7370478
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> IT WILL BE A MID-ENGINE. WITH THE HEADERS COMING THROUGHT THE ROOF. I HAVE ALOT OF PRO-STREET STUFF LAYING AROUND THAT I CAN'T USE ON MY OTHER LOWRIDER BUILD'S. SO THIS ONE WILL HAVE A GANG OF GOOD SHIT ON IT.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 28 2007, 12:28 AM~7370485
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMIE.


----------



## twinn

looks like the MYSTERY MACHINE :biggrin: 
r u gonna solve the mystery of what happened to SCOOBY lol!

VAN LOOKS DOPE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 27 2007, 10:44 PM~7369189
> *current project,
> photo etch on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2007, 11:20 PM~7369536
> *looking good twinn..
> 
> here is my next pro street project after a few more lowrider builds. thank's to mark.. this will have full aluminum frame nut's and bolt's and all the plunbing will be to scale.all 6 door's will open so you can see the interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 28 2007, 01:10 AM~7370630
> *looks like the MYSTERY MACHINE  :biggrin:
> r u gonna solve the mystery of what happened to SCOOBY lol!
> 
> VAN LOOKS DOPE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



your a funny guy.. that fool is still on he just dont log in.. we just trace his I.P. ADDY. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

crazy van BIGGS. :0


----------



## 408models

*hey TWINN i just did the same thing to my apple red 64, that is some time consuming, steady hand shit.*


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 28 2007, 11:29 AM~7372546
> *hey TWINN i just did the same thing to my apple red 64, that is some time consuming, steady hand shit.
> *


YOU AINT LIEING THE TRUNK IS GONNA BE THE FUN ONE TO DO hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: but damn it looks good 
ive yet to get me any of that photoetch - what do you use to hold it on ?


----------



## MARINATE

WHATS GOING ON CARNAL'S?


----------



## 408models

waaaaaaaaaassss sappeening!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 28 2007, 09:40 AM~7372632
> *YOU AINT LIEING THE TRUNK IS GONNA BE THE FUN ONE TO DO hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


yeah that ones a little more headache, i did my trunk letters on my lime green 63.
Just takes time.(lots) :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

PUSHING FOR THE 100 PAGES! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 28 2007, 09:44 AM~7372661
> *:thumbsup: but damn it looks good
> ive yet to get me any of that photoetch - what do you use to hold it on ?
> *


i use the same model glue that i use on the kits.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 28 2007, 10:44 AM~7372661
> *:thumbsup: but damn it looks good
> ive yet to get me any of that photoetch - what do you use to hold it on ?
> *


ive heard of using clear coat too


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS THE GLUE I USE FOR HEAD LIGHT'S, P.E. PART'S, WINDOWS, AND ANYTHING THAT GO'S ON THE BODY. IT DRY'S REAL CLEAR AND IF YOU MAKE A MISTAKE IT WIPE'S OFF WITH WARM WATER..


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 11:56 AM~7372777
> *THIS IS THE GLUE I USE FOR HEAD LIGHT'S, P.E. PART'S, WINDOWS, AND ANYTHING THAT GO'S ON THE BODY. IT DRY'S REAL CLEAR AND IF YOU MAKE A MISTAKE IT WIPE'S OFF WITH WARM WATER..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: SAME SHIT I USE!


----------



## 408models

STILLDOWN:Yeah i've heard that too, but i just figured it might hold better with the glue. haven't tried it that way.


*Is that one better then the black one BIGGS???*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 28 2007, 10:58 AM~7372789
> *Yeah i've heard that too, but i just figured it might hold better with the glue. haven't tried it that way.
> *


THERE IS ALOT OF DIFFERANT WAY'S PEOPLE APPLY IT. I ALWAYS USE A TOOTH PICK AND PUT THE GLUE ON REAL LIGHT OVER THE BODY LETTERING, LET IT SET FOR A MIN TILL IT GET'S TACKY THEN I APPLY THE P.E. AND IT STAY'S PRETTY GOOD. I HAVE NEVER HAD ONE COME OFF.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 28 2007, 10:58 AM~7372789
> *STILLDOWN:Yeah i've heard that too, but i just figured it might hold better with the glue. haven't tried it that way.
> Is that one better then the black one BIGGS???
> *


THE BLACK ONE IS THE ONE I HAVE ...THEY BOTH ARE THE SAME STUFF I THINK THEY WENT TO THE WHITE BOTTLE JUST RECENTLY.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 10:04 AM~7372825
> *THE BLACK ONE IS THE ONE I HAVE ...THEY BOTH ARE THE SAME STUFF I THINK THEY WENT TO THE WHITE BOTTLE JUST RECENTLY.
> *


I alway see the white bottle at my hobby store, just didnt know if it would work the same, i noticed it had said for making windows.


----------



## twinn

I USE CLEAR AND TOOTH PICK GONNA HAVE TO TRY THAT GLUE FOR MY WINDOWS







:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 28 2007, 11:10 AM~7372873
> *I alway see the white bottle at my hobby store, just didnt know if it would work the same, i noticed it had said for making windows.
> *


THAT'S CAUSE IT DRY'S CLEAR. YOU CAN POUR IT INTO THE LS CLIP HEAD LIGHT AREA AND WHEN IT DRY'S IT WILL LOOK LIKE HEAD LIGHT'S


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: thanks for the tips on that 
ive been thinking of getting some photoetch for the up and coming 64vert
- im gonna have to pic some of that up :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

nothing worse than a drip of super glue running down the windshield :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: pisses me off


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 09:57 AM~7372783
> *:thumbsup: SAME SHIT I USE!
> *



x muthafuggin 2 :biggrin: 


U Ready For This Weekend Homie :biggrin: hno:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 10:24 AM~7372978
> *THAT'S CAUSE IT DRY'S  CLEAR.  YOU CAN POUR IT INTO THE LS CLIP HEAD LIGHT AREA AND WHEN IT DRY'S IT WILL LOOK LIKE HEAD LIGHT'S
> *


ANY PICS???? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 28 2007, 12:31 PM~7373040
> *x muthafuggin 2 :biggrin:
> U Ready For This Weekend Homie :biggrin: hno:
> *



yes sir!..........BIGGS IS COMING DOWN ALSO! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 11:30 AM~7373032
> *nothing worse than a drip of super glue running down the windshield :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: pisses me off
> *


EVERYTHING I GLUE ON MY RIDES THAT WILL SHOW OR MIGHT SHOW IN APPLIED
WITH A TOOTH PICK.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 11:33 AM~7373058
> *yes sir!..........BIGGS IS COMING DOWN ALSO! :biggrin:
> *


IM WAITING TO HEAR FROM CEASER TO SEE IF IT'S STILL ON.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 11:33 AM~7373059
> *EVERYTHING I GLUE ON MY RIDES THAT WILL SHOW OR MIGHT SHOW IN APPLIED
> WITH A TOOTH PICK.
> *



Hey bro did you ever find any extra tiny screws and nuts?? or get a new order in??

i need a good many


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 10:33 AM~7373058
> *yes sir!..........BIGGS IS COMING DOWN ALSO! :biggrin:
> *




Sawweeeettt.... Shit We Spent All Day yesterday Cleaning The 64 :uh: gonna head up thatway friday


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 12:34 PM~7373068
> *IM WAITING TO HEAR FROM CEASER TO SEE IF IT'S STILL ON.
> *




***COUGH**** BULLSHIT


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 10:35 AM~7373079
> ****COUGH**** BULLSHIT
> *


I THOUGHT THE SHOW IS APRIL 28th IN ARIZONA?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 28 2007, 12:59 PM~7373277
> *I THOUGHT THE SHOW IS APRIL 28th IN ARIZONA?
> *



THAT THE MODEL SHOW....THIS WEEKEND IS THE SUPER SHOW.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 11:01 AM~7373305
> *THAT THE MODEL SHOW....THIS WEEKEND IS THE SUPER SHOW.
> *


----------



## BiggDeee

where is that show you guys talking about???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 28 2007, 11:59 AM~7373277
> *I THOUGHT THE SHOW IS APRIL 28th IN ARIZONA?
> *


IM GOING WITH CEASER PRIMO , HE HAS A BOOTH THERE. HE WILL BE SELLING HIS STUFF AT THE SHOW.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 11:22 AM~7373446
> *IM GOING WITH CEASER PRIMO , HE HAS A BOOTH THERE. HE WILL BE SELLING HIS STUFF AT THE SHOW.
> *


PRIMO, THAT SAME DAY IS THE SHOW IN FULLERTON, CA. HERB DEEKS. I DID HELLA GOOD AT THAT SHOW LAST YEAR. ONLY 4 HRS VS. 9.5 HOURS. LET CEASAR KNOW I CAN ALSO HOOK BOTH OF YOU UP WITH ROOMS.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 28 2007, 12:38 PM~7373530
> *PRIMO, THAT SAME DAY IS THE SHOW IN FULLERTON, CA.  HERB DEEKS. I DID HELLA GOOD AT THAT SHOW LAST YEAR. ONLY 4 HRS VS. 9.5 HOURS. LET CEASAR KNOW I CAN ALSO HOOK BOTH OF YOU UP WITH ROOMS.
> *


THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 11:39 AM~7373536
> *THIS WEEKEND???
> *


THIS WEEKEND ALSO, BUT I NEED TO KNOW RIGHT AWAY.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 28 2007, 12:41 PM~7373544
> *THIS WEEKEND ALSO, BUT I NEED TO KNOW RIGHT AWAY.
> *


HERB DEEKS SHOW IS IN APRIL 29. IN FULLERTON ...I GOT THE FLYER HERE IN FRONT OF ME.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 01:49 PM~7373596
> *HERB DEEKS SHOW IS IN APRIL 29. IN FULLERTON ...I GOT THE FLYER HERE IN FRONT OF ME.
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......................NO BUENO................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 11:49 AM~7373596
> *HERB DEEKS SHOW IS IN APRIL 29. IN FULLERTON ...I GOT THE FLYER HERE IN FRONT OF ME.
> *


yeah, but i'll be to tired to drive to the other


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 11:35 AM~7373079
> ****COUGH**** BULLSHIT
> *


CHUPA WEY...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 28 2007, 12:54 PM~7373632
> *yeah, but i'll be to tired to drive to the other
> *


GET HERE TO MY HOUSE AN I'LL DRIVE.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 01:54 PM~7373633
> *YOUR PANOCHA?*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 12:56 PM~7373655
> *NO,,, MY ANACONDA.. :biggrin: *


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 11:56 AM~7373655
> *WHAT'S A PANOCHA YOU WUZ!!!*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 28 2007, 01:59 PM~7373676
> *YOUR A PANOCHA FOOL*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 28 2007, 12:59 PM~7373676
> *IT'S WHAT MERINATE IS. :biggrin: *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 01:58 PM~7373672
> *<span style='color:blue'>FUCK FOOL I DIDN'T SAY GARDEN SNAKE! :biggrin: *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 02:03 PM~7373706
> ******SPELL CHECK*******


----------



## Blue s10

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 01:05 PM~7373718
> *DON'T NEED NO PUSSY ASS SPELL CHECK. I KEEP IT REAL. :biggrin: *


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 02:07 PM~7373732
> *DON'T NEED NO PUSSY ASS SPELL CHECK. I KEEP IT REAL.  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 01:09 PM~7373750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 02:11 PM~7373764
> *:thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

think we can hit pg 100 2day with useless shit?  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:angry: :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0 :uh:


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :0   :uh: :ugh: :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 01:48 PM~7373961
> *    :angry:  :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :0  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
AND MARINATE IS THE BEST MAN FOR THE JOB. HE WILL MAKE SURE IT DOES.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 02:51 PM~7373981
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> AND MARINATE IS THE BEST MAN FOR THE JOB. HE WILL MAKE SURE IT DOES.
> *









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




MINIDREAMING KICK ROCKS FUCKER.............WHATS GOING ON IN THE LAB?


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 02:56 PM~7374009
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> MINIDREAMING KICK ROCKS FUCKER.............WHATS GOING ON IN THE LAB?
> *


----------



## MARINATE

Who posted in: M.C.B.A. members Built show case !
Poster Posts 
MARINATE 249 
Mr Biggs 144 
betoscustoms 134 
bigdogg323 126 
Minidreams Inc. 122 
408models 119 
twinn 110 
zfelix78caddy 98 
mitchapalooza65 97 
SCOOBY SNACKS 64 
didimakeyascream 53 
SOLO1 52 
MKD904 50 
Blue s10 36 
modeltech 34 
1ofaknd 34 
1low64 34 
LowandBeyond 33 
kustombuilder 31 
drnitrus 28 
tatman 27 
pokey6733 24 
Models IV Life 20 
Big_Vato23 16 
stilldownivlife 16 
S-10sForever 14 
BigPoppa 11 
87burb 10 
King Of Rimz 9 
Project59 8 
THEREGAL 8 
BiggC


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 28 2007, 03:00 PM~7374034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM MINI AT IT AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 01:01 PM~7374043
> *Who posted in: M.C.B.A. members Built show case !
> Poster Posts
> MARINATE 249
> Mr Biggs 144
> betoscustoms 134
> bigdogg323 126
> Minidreams Inc. 122
> 408models 119
> twinn 110
> zfelix78caddy 98
> mitchapalooza65 97
> SCOOBY SNACKS 64
> didimakeyascream 53
> SOLO1 52
> MKD904 50
> Blue s10 36
> modeltech 34
> 1ofaknd 34
> 1low64 34
> LowandBeyond 33
> kustombuilder 31
> drnitrus 28
> tatman 27
> pokey6733 24
> Models IV Life 20
> Big_Vato23 16
> stilldownivlife 16
> S-10sForever 14
> BigPoppa 11
> 87burb 10
> King Of Rimz 9
> Project59 8
> THEREGAL 8
> BiggC
> *



how u check that???


----------



## MARINATE

CLICK ON HOW MANY POSTS ARE IN THIS TOPIC!


----------



## Blue s10

lol damn scooby has more in here than 8(i think) of the M.C.B.A. members


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN I'M ON THAT LIST :biggrin:. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 02:01 PM~7374043
> *Who posted in: M.C.B.A. members Built show case !
> Poster Posts
> MARINATE 2,496
> Mr Biggs 144
> betoscustoms 134
> bigdogg323 126
> Minidreams Inc. 122
> 408models 119
> twinn 110
> zfelix78caddy 98
> mitchapalooza65 97
> SCOOBY SNACKS 64
> didimakeyascream 53
> SOLO1 52
> MKD904 50
> Blue s10 36
> modeltech 34
> 1ofaknd 34
> 1low64 34
> LowandBeyond 33
> kustombuilder 31
> drnitrus 28
> tatman 27
> pokey6733 24
> Models IV Life 20
> Big_Vato23 16
> stilldownivlife 16
> S-10sForever 14
> BigPoppa 11
> 87burb 10
> King Of Rimz 9
> Project59 8
> THEREGAL 8
> BiggC
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 03:50 PM~7374406



THAT JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU FOCKERS WHO'S GOT LOVE FOR M.C.B.A!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Feb 28 2007, 02:54 PM~7374440-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 28 2007, 03:50 PM~7374406
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONLY FUCKER'S I FUCK WITH, ARE THE ONLY ONE'S I GOT LOVE FOR ...THE OTHER'S DON'T MATTER. SO STOP CRYING PUTO.
Click to expand...


----------



## MARINATE

> AIN'T NO ONE CRYING PUTO..........THATS JUST MY ASS GOTS LOVE FOR THE CREW!


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: 2 MORE PAGE'S TO GO POST WHORE.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 04:03 PM~7374517
> *:biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels

YO I FRICKIN POSTED UP ON THIS PAGE!


----------



## SOLO1

were is every one :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 28 2007, 03:05 PM~7374537
> *YO I FRICKIN POSTED UP ON THIS PAGE!
> *


ME TOO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels

M.C.B.A. FOE LIFE!


----------



## MARINATE

ALL NINJAS!
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: lowridermodels


----------



## 408models

*NOW U SEE ME!!![/B]







*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 28 2007, 04:15 PM~7374625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 408models

*NOW U DON'T!!![/B]*


----------



## zfelix

Page 99 hno:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 28 2007, 04:24 PM~7374690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 28 2007, 04:24 PM~7374690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were did you find biggs underwear?


----------



## twinn

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 28 2007, 02:27 PM~7374726
> *were did you find biggs underwear?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 28 2007, 04:28 PM~7374734
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



QUE TRANSA CARNAL!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 28 2007, 02:28 PM~7374734
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 04:28 PM~7374737
> *QUE TRANSA CARNAL!
> *


----------



## modeltech

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## modeltech




----------



## twinn

JUST WOKE UP :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 04:29 PM~7374754
> *
> *


my vicepres is going to go to the arizona show.you going?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 28 2007, 04:30 PM~7374759
> *JUST WOKE UP :biggrin:
> *



LIKE THAT...NIGHT SHIFT?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 28 2007, 04:30 PM~7374759
> *JUST WOKE UP :biggrin:
> *


dam.you got it like that huh.


----------



## modeltech

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 28 2007, 04:30 PM~7374763
> *my vicepres is going to go to the arizona show.you going?
> *



AND YOU KNOW THIS!  100 PAGES!


----------



## modeltech




----------



## twinn

100 YOU DID IT WHORE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 28 2007, 04:32 PM~7374783
> *100 YOU DID IT WHORE
> *


hip hip horray.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 28 2007, 04:32 PM~7374783
> *100 YOU DID IT WHORE
> *



I KNEW I WOULD DO IT BEFORE I LEFT WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 03:33 PM~7374793
> *I KNEW I WOULD DO IT BEFORE I LEFT WORK! :biggrin:
> *


I was just fucking with you. But you where serious about being the 100th post.
dam post whore ...Get a life. :angry:












:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

GET OFF THE NUTZ








































































:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)


MORE NINJAS!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 05:15 PM~7375074
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> MORE NINJAS!
> *


 :0


----------



## 408models

NEXT PROJECT::


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 04:15 PM~7375074
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> MORE NINJAS!
> *


NA , NO NIJAS JUST THE HATTER'S.
YOU CAN COUNT ME IN AS ONE OF THE HATTER'S


----------



## MARINATE

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BiggC, betoscustoms


MORE NINJAS!



HEY PENDEJOS! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

DAMN NINJAS!!!!!!!!</span>

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: <span style=\'color:red\'>betoscustoms :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THEY JUST ADMIRING OUR WORK OF ARTS WE DO!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 28 2007, 03:17 PM~7375090
> *NEXT PROJECT::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I FORGOT ABOUT THAT VAN.......HUH, SMILEY!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 28 2007, 03:20 PM~7375111
> *DAMN I FORGOT ABOUT THAT VAN.......HUH, SMILEY!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN BETO, this one shouldn't take too long.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

:cheesy: 2000 POST!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 05:32 PM~7375167
> *:cheesy: 2000 POST!
> *


what a f&^$$ post whore.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 28 2007, 05:42 PM~7375221
> *what a f&^$$ post whore.
> *



****YOU OPINION IS NOT VALID****


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2007, 05:43 PM~7375229
> *****YOU OPINION IS NOT VALID****
> *


haha


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 28 2007, 04:00 PM~7374034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is when i get my best ideas !


----------



## Blue s10

Shall we rename this topic M.C.B.A. Post Whore Topic?

Cause it sure isnt much of a member showcase


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 06:15 PM~7375420
> *Shall we rename this topic M.C.B.A. Post Whore Topic?
> 
> Cause it sure isnt much of a member showcase
> *


hahah


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 06:15 PM~7375420
> *Shall we rename this topic M.C.B.A. Post Whore Topic?
> 
> Cause it sure isnt much of a member showcase
> *


ARE YOU SURE?
FINALLY CLEARED THE CUT THROAT!


----------



## MARINATE

ALSO GOT SOME CLEAR ON THE MAGNUM...NEED TO GET SOME GOOD WHEELS FOR THIS ONE!


----------



## Blue s10

:0 :biggrin: 
there we go


----------



## mitchapalooza65

i wanna see some side shots of that burgundy one---they both look great!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 28 2007, 07:43 PM~7376152
> *i wanna see some side shots of that burgundy one---they both look great!!!!!
> *


I'LL GET SOME TONIGHT......


----------



## twinn

your still a whore :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

those are some tight rides Marinate!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I want i peak at the 69 ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## betoscustoms

> HIT UP BETO @ www.betoscustomdesigns.com FOR SOME WHEELS OR PM HIM FOR WHEELS THAT ARE NOT ON HIS SITE.</span>


----------



## Pokey

> HIT UP BETO @ www.betoscustomdesigns.com FOR SOME WHEELS OR PM HIM FOR WHEELS THAT ARE NOT ON HIS SITE.</span>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, some of those Aoshima VIP rims would look tight as hell on that Magnum!
> 
> I love the paint jobs on both of those rides! Especially the "Cut Throat"!
Click to expand...


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES....HERES SOME PICS I TOOK LAST NIGHT!


----------



## drnitrus

sweet paint wey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*NICE MARINATE*


----------



## modeltech

nnnnnnnniiiiiccccccccccceeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dog that turned out great ! Lovin in it !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I love that cut throat marinate!!!!!!!! clean paintwork, looks like something i like!!!


you used rattle cans on that?!?!?!?!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 1 2007, 11:29 AM~7381415
> *I love that cut throat marinate!!!!!!!! clean paintwork, looks like something i like!!!
> you used rattle cans on that?!?!?!?!
> *




ALL CANS HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

came out clean wey :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 1 2007, 11:13 AM~7381809
> *came out clean wey :biggrin:
> *


x2 except for i dont know what wey is :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Mar 1 2007, 11:14 AM~7381822
> *x2 except for i dont know what wey is :biggrin:
> *



HE FORGOT TO HIT THE S.A.P. BUTTON...

WEY = IT MEAN'S A BULL WITH NO BALL'S OR FUCKER.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2007, 03:19 PM~7383283
> *HE FORGOT TO HIT THE S.A.P. BUTTON...
> 
> WEY = IT MEAN'S A BULL WITH NO BALL'S OR  FUCKER.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I JUST ASKED ONE OF THE MEXICANOS WHO WORK FOR ME AND THAT'S WHAT HE SAID...AND YOU KNOW I HAVE OVER 2,000 WORKING HERE.


AND BY THE WAY WEY THE CUTTY LOOK'S GOOD HOMIE JUST LIKE THAT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2007, 04:19 PM~7383283
> *HE FORGOT TO HIT THE S.A.P. BUTTON...
> 
> WEY = IT MEAN'S A BULL WITH NO BALL'S OR  FUCKER.
> *


NO WEY ! ! :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms

:cheesy: HUH, HUH, MINI DID A FUNNY........ :cheesy:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

BAM!










you guys forget how many of these rides I have pumped out finished


----------



## betoscustoms

HERE SOME MONTES I RECEIVED THE OTHER DAY, PLAN ON MAKING A FEW CONVERTS AND SELLING THE REST, THEY ARE '78 AND '79 PROMOS


----------



## Kirby

When are they for sale?? Can you pm me the price for one?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 2 2007, 12:12 AM~7388498
> *When are they for sale?? Can you pm me the price for one?
> *


x2 

I need a '79! :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 2 2007, 12:43 AM~7388356
> *HERE SOME MONTES I RECEIVED THE OTHER DAY, PLAN ON MAKING A FEW CONVERTS AND SELLING THE REST, THEY ARE '78 AND '79 PROMOS
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 2 2007, 01:43 AM~7388356
> *HERE SOME MONTES I RECEIVED THE OTHER DAY, PLAN ON MAKING A FEW CONVERTS AND SELLING THE REST, THEY ARE '78 AND '79 PROMOS
> 
> 
> *


HEY BETO ! When these are ready to sale PLEASE GET WITH ME ! I need 2 ! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Damn, these will go quick. I only need one. Thanks beto.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 2 2007, 12:43 AM~7388356
> *HERE SOME MONTES I RECEIVED THE OTHER DAY, PLAN ON MAKING A FEW CONVERTS AND SELLING THE REST, THEY ARE '78 AND '79 PROMOS
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## SOLO1

hit me up with a price beto ill take one


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

i'll take the green one in the back primo.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2007, 07:09 AM~7389662
> *i'll take the green one in the back primo.
> *


----------



## SOLO1

what you got left homie Ill take A yellow one or waht ever homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

color dont matter for me I am going to build them so that will change ! 

heres the last promo i built !


----------



## MARINATE

JUNK


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 2 2007, 02:21 PM~7391156
> *JUNK
> *


I posted the 1 i built not yours !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 2 2007, 01:26 PM~7391174
> *I  posted  the  1  i  built    not  yours  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'M GLAD YOUR MY HOMIE!


----------



## modeltech

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLO1

thats nice mini.


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nice paint work


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Heres another blast from the past !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## SOLO1

:worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

My frist caddy truck project !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

1 of my best wild ones ! I sold this along time ago ! And was pleased to see its still around on a for other sites !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Out of everything i have built in my life this is the best thing !


----------



## MARINATE

nice!


----------



## twinn




----------



## Project59

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SLEEPER !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I built this car when i 14 ! And for some reason I have kept it just like this ! 1 of the grownung builds that i have still today !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 2 2007, 11:27 AM~7391180
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'M GLAD YOUR MY ****!
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You guys have fun today I am off to work i get with you all later tonight !


----------



## modeltech

laters !!! :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 2 2007, 02:23 PM~7391543
> *:0
> *


FUCK **** :0


----------



## SOLO1

dam


----------



## modeltech

will this work, for front springs and hydro's????


----------



## twinn

what r they off of


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 1 2007, 11:43 PM~7388356
> *HERE SOME MONTES I RECEIVED THE OTHER DAY, PLAN ON MAKING A FEW CONVERTS AND SELLING THE REST, THEY ARE '78 AND '79 PROMOS
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH ILL TAKE ANY 1 LEFT OVER :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

What up Twinn.......what up MCBA.......I been really busy lately.....gonna finally get some time this weekend to build...........

Hope everyone has a good weekend..........


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## modeltech

twinn, they are off of the 70 monte kit!! they are all chrome and i just wrapped wire around it to look a little more real!!


----------



## twinn

i think those r the ones that 408 used on his red 64?


----------



## modeltech

so they should work?? :dunno:


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 3 2007, 12:59 PM~7396771
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES !


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL

nice lineup


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 3 2007, 10:59 AM~7396771
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude, you just gave me a stiffy!


----------



## Pokey

Uh, sorry twinn, that didn't sound right at all.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 3 2007, 03:19 PM~7397485
> *Dude, you just gave me a stiffy!
> *


OH MAN ! Wait tell you see whats coming ! You like that then your going to DROP at the next thing in line ! LOL! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2007, 02:31 PM~7397550
> *OH  MAN !  Wait  tell  you  see  whats  coming !  You  like  that  then  your  going  to  DROP  at the  next thing  in  line !  LOL!  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 can we get a sneak peak


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 3 2007, 03:35 PM~7397572
> *:0  :0  :0  can we get a sneak peak
> *


NOT A CHANCE IN HELL ! LOL! :cheesy:


----------



## lonnie

how much for one of those cuttys


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea really


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 3 2007, 01:59 PM~7397661
> *how much for one of those cuttys
> *



yeah x2


----------



## modeltech

put me in line for one of them cuttys!!


----------



## twinn

ok heres the deal with these cuttys i bought 15 of them for a good price,

BUT THEY NEED BODY WORK!!!!!!!!

so if your still interested let me know 25$SHIPPED

PM ME IF INTERESTED,AND THEY HAVE NO PHOTO ETCH!!!!!

got 10 left :biggrin: :biggrin: 









or wait for ryans cuttys i know they will be clean


----------



## betoscustoms

WENT TO A SHOW TODAY IN MERCED CA. IT WAS BY INVITATION ONLY. THERE WERE VENDORS AND A MODEL SHOW. BEST OF SHOW GETS TO GET A PLAQUE ON A 6' TROPHY AND ALSO GETS A NICE PLAQUE. I PICKED UP TONS OF GOOD THINGS. MINI I GOT YOUR MODEL KING BRONCO, GOT IT CHEAP THAT I WILL JUST SEND IT TO YOU, I ALSO HAVE SOME RESINS THAT I PICKED UP, '66, '68, '69, '72 IMPALAS AND '60 WAGON. THESE RESIN KITS ARE KLEAN. GOT OTHER STUFF TO AND WILL LIST LATER. I AM AT WORK. SWITCHED MY SCHEDULE TO MAKE THE SHOW. I CAN ALSO PICK UP MODEL KING KITS AT A GREAT PRICE. BACK TO WORK FOR A MINUTE. I'LL BE BACK.... :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 3 2007, 11:59 AM~7396771
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin bone head :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 3 2007, 06:09 PM~7398865
> *ok heres the deal with these cuttys i bought 15 of them for a good price,
> 
> BUT THEY NEED BODY WORK!!!!!!!!
> 
> so if your still interested let me know 25$SHIPPED
> 
> PM ME IF INTERESTED,AND THEY HAVE NO PHOTO ETCH!!!!!
> 
> got 10 left :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or wait for ryans cuttys i know they will be clean
> *


Damn man, it's tempting! Does anyone know if Ryans' will have the PE?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 4 2007, 12:09 AM~7400644
> *Damn man, it's tempting! Does anyone know if Ryans' will have the PE?
> *



As of right now NO ! But he's lookin into that ! 

These bodies here are clean except for the passnger side door ! BUT CAN BE FIXED WITH SANDING ! 


They are well worth the 25.00 dallors to any builder Twinn Thanks for puttin out the cash so i could get my 3 ! 


And I am glad your package reached you in 1 peice !


----------



## Pokey

These use the Revell/Monogram Monte SS as a donor, right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 4 2007, 01:33 AM~7401122
> *These use the Revell/Monogram Monte SS as a donor, right?
> *


These will also take the Regal GN , or donk it ! 

As soon as i have a chance i have a regal that i am going to cut up and build the grills and they will be casted ! Anyone that buys the Cutlass from Twinn will receive the grills FREE ! 


So please dont let the grilles missing hold you back from a rare CUTLASS! After these are gone they wont be 25 bucks anymore ! LOL!


----------



## wagonguy

damn wheres 25 bucks when i need it..... i even got the GN kit..... with everythign but the body....

so if someone needs the GN kit.... i will sell it for $13 shippped...obo of course...


----------



## abel




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2007, 07:12 AM~7402337
> *These  will  also    take  the  Regal  GN , or  donk  it !
> 
> As  soon  as  i  have  a  chance  i  have  a  regal  that  i  am  going  to  cut  up  and  build  the  grills  and  they  will  be  casted ! Anyone  that  buys  the  Cutlass from    Twinn  will  receive  the  grills  FREE !
> So please  dont  let  the  grilles  missing  hold  you  back  from  a  rare  CUTLASS!  After  these  are  gone    they  wont  be  25  bucks  anymore ! LOL!
> *


Better send one of those grills my way! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

lookin, good Twinn, cant wait!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

ill be shipping them out on tues ,,wed the latest gonna be long week at work :angry: 
3 left :0


----------



## betoscustoms

THANKS TWINN, CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 4 2007, 12:10 PM~7403471
> *lookin, good Twinn, cant wait!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 4 2007, 12:47 PM~7403704
> *x2!  :biggrin:
> *


x3 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

X4!


----------



## MKD904

Twinn, PM Sent


----------



## vengence

is that $25 shipped for each of em?

just curious.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2007, 09:48 PM~7406354
> *is that $25 shipped for each of em?
> 
> just curious.....
> *


Its 25.00 shipped ! :biggrin: Twinn just wants to offer up his hook up and get his money back ! 25.00 is cheap and it really dont need that much work ! 


JUMP ON IT !


----------



## BiggC

I wish I had to the money, cause thats a deal!!


----------



## betoscustoms

I WILL PAINT ONE KANDY TANGERINE TOP WITH BLACK BOTTOM WITH THIN PINSTRIPE LINE SEPARATING THE KOLORS AND SLAP SOME CHROME WHEELS ON IT


----------



## SOLO1

this is what ive been working on.


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

those are bad pics. My bad. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr Biggs

we get the idea thoe.. still look's good homie.


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES...BEEN A LONG WEEKEND...GOOD SHOW THOUGH...MEET LITTLE FELIX...GOOD LITTLE HOMIE!


----------



## SOLO1

got any PICS??????????????/


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 5 2007, 02:25 PM~7412267
> *WHAT UP HOMIES...BEEN A LONG WEEKEND...GOOD SHOW THOUGH...MEET LITTLE FELIX...GOOD LITTLE HOMIE!
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

what it is !


----------



## modeltech

uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## twinn

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## SOLO1

sup homies.


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE IS EVERYONE TODAY?


----------



## SOLO1

:wave: right here homie. they blocked all the internet at work today. Every thing but LIL> :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IM HERE TOO FULLIO.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP FOOLIO!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 6 2007, 12:10 PM~7419893
> *NADA DAM THING. WEY
> WHAT'S CRACKING BRO... ?*


----------



## MARINATE

CHIILIN DOG WORKING HARD! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 6 2007, 12:16 PM~7419934
> *CHIILIN DOG WORKING HARD! :biggrin:
> *


YOU MEAN HARDLY WORKING.


----------



## zfelix

whats up fam. :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 6 2007, 12:19 PM~7419967
> *whats up fam. :wave: :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP LITTLE BRO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2007, 01:17 PM~7419943
> *YOU MEAN HARDLY WORKING.
> *



GOT TO LOVE IT!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 6 2007, 01:19 PM~7419967
> *whats up fam. :wave: :biggrin:
> *



WHATS GOING DOWN HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 6 2007, 12:27 PM~7420017
> *GOT TO LOVE IT!
> *


OH BELIVE ME ,,I KNOW HOW TO DO LAZY.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2007, 01:31 PM~7420054
> *OH BELIVE ME ,,I KNOW HOW TO DO LAZY.
> *


  :biggrin:  "PURPLE KUSH"


----------



## betoscustoms

Q-VO CARNALES......BETO IN THE HOUSE ALSO, WORKING HARDLY.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 6 2007, 12:32 PM~7420059
> *  :biggrin:   "PURPLE KUSH"
> *


YUP, YUP.. CHINESE EYE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 6 2007, 12:38 PM~7420109
> * GET PAID BIG BUCK'S TO DO NADA..</span>*


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Mar 6 2007, 11:21 AM~7419983-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP LITTLE BRO.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Mar 6 2007, 11:29 AM~7420029
> *WHATS GOING DOWN HOMIE
> *



not a damn thing just chillin  gotta leave town tomarrow for a funeral in cali :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2007, 01:40 PM~7420123
> *YUP, YUP.. CHINESE EYE'S. :biggrin:
> *


  uffin: :scrutinize:


----------



## AZTEKONE

SUP HOMIES


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE I GOT TO GET DONE. OR SELL IT CAUSE IT'S BEEN HAUNTING MY DESK FOR A WHYLE NOW. I WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN WITH IT.


----------



## MARINATE

nice!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2007, 01:46 PM~7420167
> *<span style='color:blue'>BUT THE PAYCHECK IS BEAUTIFUL *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 6 2007, 01:26 PM~7420480
> *DAMN IM THE ONLY ONE THAT ACTUALLY WORKS     :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 95% OF MY WORK IS ON MY COMPUTER, AND HALF OF THAT IS ON LAY IT LOW.</span>*


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## zfelix

HERES MY PICS FROM THE SHOW HOMIES!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=323816&st=0

Still Posting Up More :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 6 2007, 01:26 PM~7420479
> *nice!
> *


THANK'S PERO...IT'S THE 300Z SHOWGUN , HARD TO FIND KIT. PLUS I MOLDED ALL THE KIT TO THE BODY. AND ADDED A FEW GOODIE'S TO IT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 6 2007, 01:29 PM~7420499
> *HERES MY PICS FROM THE SHOW HOMIES!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=323816&st=0
> 
> Still Posting Up More :biggrin:
> *


SOME NICE PICS BRO.. BUT YOU WERN'T BULLSHITTTTTING WHEN YOU SAID NO EYE CANDY ... THEM HINAS WHERE UGLY AS SIN AND YOUNG AS FUCK. SBD CAR SHOW ALWAY'S HAS A BUNCH OF FINE HINAS DOWN THERE.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2007, 12:45 PM~7420617
> *SOME NICE PICS BRO.. BUT YOU WERN'T BULLSHITTTTTING WHEN YOU SAID NO EYE CANDY ... THEM HINAS WHERE UGLY AS SIN AND YOUNG AS FUCK.  SBD CAR SHOW ALWAY'S HAS A BUNCH OF FINE HINAS DOWN THERE.
> *



yeah i know it was geay  but a better turn out than the supershow thats in the quality of the cars though lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2007, 03:25 PM~7420473
> *HERE IS ANOTHER ONE I GOT TO GET DONE. OR SELL IT CAUSE IT'S BEEN HAUNTING MY DESK FOR A WHYLE NOW. I WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN WITH IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If Menace Auto puts this up for sale i would like to know ! I could do some things with this !


----------



## 408models

she looked cool


----------



## Kirby

^I agree, i'd hit it. You didnt snap anymore of her and her girl? Just those 3 on the site?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 02:04 PM~7420745
> *If Menace  Auto  puts  this  up  for  sale  i  would  like  to  know  !  I  could  do  some  things  with  this  !
> *


10-4 I'LL LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## MARINATE

MAN FELIX IS TRIPPING THERE WAS SOME EYE CANDY!


----------



## 408models

don't know if felix has any more.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 6 2007, 01:10 PM~7420781
> *MAN FELIX IS TRIPPING THERE WAS SOME EYE CANDY!
> *




NOT INSIDE!!!!!! out side there was some but u try snapping pics in that crowd LOL

AND THE WIND AND DIRT DIDNT HELP EITHER!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 6 2007, 01:07 PM~7420772
> *^I agree, i'd hit it. You didnt snap anymore of her and her girl? Just those 3 on the site?
> *



naw just snaped the 4 i got posted


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 6 2007, 01:05 PM~7420757
> *she looked cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH I LOVE TO BLACKMAIL!!! WATHCA SMILEY, I'LL TELL YOUR WIFEY......


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 6 2007, 01:14 PM~7420819
> *OH I LOVE TO BLACKMAIL!!! WATHCA SMILEY, I'LL TELL YOUR WIFEY......
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2007, 01:25 PM~7420473
> *HERE IS ANOTHER ONE I GOT TO GET DONE. OR SELL IT CAUSE IT'S BEEN HAUNTING MY DESK FOR A WHYLE NOW. I WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN WITH IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN that looks almost identical to my friend KIP's ride.... i want it!!!!


----------



## vengence

:0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 6 2007, 01:14 PM~7420819
> *OH I LOVE TO BLACKMAIL!!! WATHCA SMILEY, I'LL TELL YOUR WIFEY......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I CAN LOOK, BUT NO TOUCHING


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 6 2007, 02:10 PM~7420781
> *MAN FELIX IS TRIPPING THERE WAS SOME EYE CANDY!
> *


IM A 4 F CLUB MEMBER... 
FIND THEM , FEEL THEM, FUCK THEM, FORGET THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## modeltech

you wanted everyone to know it was a ford didnt ya!!! lol!!!


----------



## MARINATE

I THINK HE WAS JUST SHOWING OFF!..LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

1okakind call me !


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 01:30 PM~7420943
> *1okakind  call me  !
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 03:30 PM~7420943
> *1okakind  call me  !
> *


 :0 what do you want him to call you?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2007, 05:10 PM~7421171
> *:0 what do you want him to call you?
> *



BUSINESS! </span> Its take to make money ! i know he <span style=\'color:green\'>wont flake out of a deal ! LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 04:16 PM~7421216
> *
> BUSINESS!  </span>  Its  take  to make  money !  i  know  he  <span style=\'color:green\'>wont  flake  out  of a  deal !  LOL!
> *


shut up fool. :biggrin: im busy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2007, 05:23 PM~7421250
> *shut up fool. :biggrin: im busy.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 04:25 PM~7421264
> *:biggrin:
> *


you know your still the homie even if you try to burn me and talk sh&^%%.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2007, 05:26 PM~7421268
> *you know your still the homie even if you try to burn me and talk sh&^%%.
> *


BURN YOU ! hell You were posting up pic off ebay ! That shit wasnt even your pic! And if i remeber right KB you still have yet to show the LIMOS in your hand or anything close ! 


BURN YOU ! Home You find me another 2 dr box ready to build !


----------



## Kirby

ohhh shit, we getting a 2 door box soon?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 03:33 PM~7421319
> *BURN YOU !  hell  You  were  posting  up  pic  off  ebay  !  That  shit  wasnt  even  your  pic!  And  if  i  remeber  right  KB  you  still  have  yet  to  show  the  LIMOS  in  your  hand  or  anything  close  !
> BURN YOU !    Home  You  find  me  another  2  dr  box  ready  to  build  !
> *


hmmm, so I might have been screwed if we had gone ahead with the Cutlass swap? I never even thought of that. Better have new pics next time


----------



## modeltech

hey, any one have and extra, 62 impala winshield i can buy or trade??


----------



## lonnie

i may have one in the 1,000,000 cars floating around lol


----------



## modeltech

pm me if you do lonnie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie

it will have to be tomarrow bro just put brakes on my 91 mercury i will cheak pretty sure i do tho


----------



## modeltech

appreciate!! let me know tomorrow!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie

will do always like to help you guys have tought me a few tricks


----------



## MARINATE

FINALLY CLEARED THE REGAL!


----------



## modeltech

sswwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttt!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS BRO...THIS ONE HAS BEEN ON THE BACKBURNER!


----------



## Mr Biggs

the regal is looking good wey.


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 7 2007, 08:43 AM~7426789
> *the regal is looking good wey.
> *



x2 I like that homie


----------



## 408models

*Just a little something i've been working on, hey MARINATE this is the one i was telling you about, the one i was having problems with on the roof. so i just wet sanded it and repainted it.

Nothing crazy, just a street custom.* DO YOU THINK THE MURAL IS TO SMALL???


----------



## MARINATE

NICE..LOOKS GOOD!....WANNA HOP...REGAL & LS


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 7 2007, 08:15 AM~7426993
> *NICE..LOOKS GOOD!....WANNA HOP...REGAL & LS
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro, your look clean too.
JUST LET ME KNOW WERE :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

you guys are tearing up these ls's and regals!! i need to build one!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 7 2007, 10:22 AM~7427047
> *:biggrin: thanks bro, your look clean too.
> JUST LET ME KNOW WERE :biggrin:
> *




DON'T FORGET I ROLL WITH THE MAJESTICS...HOME OF THE SHOW RIDERZ!....ALL GOLD UNDIES!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 7 2007, 08:26 AM~7427079
> *DON'T FORGET I ROLL WITH THE MAJESTICS...HOME OF THE SHOW RIDERZ!....ALL GOLD UNDIES!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

everything is lookin good everyone!


----------



## zfelix

biggs got teh plating finished and boy that shit is blingin :0 :0 :0 :0













































ALMOST TIME TO FINISH IT WEY!!!


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## SOLO1

All right this babys Done .I did this in about 2 days.


----------



## tyhodge07

damn zach, finally gonna see some pics of it finished, cant wait :cheesy:


----------



## SOLO1

All right this babys Done.


----------



## lowrider drive

> where u get that garage


----------



## SOLO1

And Ive been working on this to.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 7 2007, 07:57 PM~7431676
> *And Ive been working on this to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


scratch built :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 7 2007, 05:05 PM~7430805
> *biggs got teh plating finished and boy that shit is blingin :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST TIME TO FINISH IT WEY!!!
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


solo the glass house look's good wey.


----------



## MKD904

Got this today from Twinn.....Homie I can't thank you enough.....much appreciated.


















I'll be doing this one soon.........


----------



## mitchapalooza65

SOLO1 got the impy today bro!! THANKS!!!!! i havent had a chance to chek the mail so busy with the house!


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 7 2007, 07:00 PM~7431713
> *scratch built :dunno:
> *



yes sr. Im thinking of casting it. and thanks for the feed back homies


----------



## 1ofaknd

MCBA Connection . Bring your car to get restored and hooked the fuck up!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

Look out fellas...Sabrina picked up the knife again today. gonna be interested to see how this turns out, first major work she's ever attempted.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 8 2007, 12:29 AM~7433570
> *Look out fellas...Sabrina picked up the knife again today. gonna be interested to see how this turns out, first major work she's ever attempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tell her she is doing a great job and ask her were that grill came from ? I got the bently ! 


U Know i owe you already !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 8 2007, 12:24 AM~7433540
> *MCBA Connection . Bring your car to get restored and hooked the fuck up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man i am calling OSHA ! You got them guys working with out eye protection !


----------



## Pokey

Nice work on that Glasshouse SOLO!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 7 2007, 11:24 PM~7433540
> *MCBA Connection . Bring your car to get restored and hooked the fuck up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet, nice job on the 64, looks about as realistic as it gets!! :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:


----------



## rodburner1974

> MCBA Connection . Bring your car to get restored and hooked the fuck up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like that! great job for a diorama! i have a garage to build when i get time and it will be all body shop. i will have projects in it like that, but your empty carcass is inspiration


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 7 2007, 07:55 PM~7431662
> *All right this babys Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good bro! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 8 2007, 02:29 AM~7434266
> *Tell her  she  is  doing  a  great  job  and  ask  her  were  that    grill  came  from ?  I  got  the  bently !
> U  Know  i  owe  you    already !
> 
> 
> *


the grill is material from model car garage


----------



## Models IV Life

WHATS UP MCBA??? ALL THE RIDES LOOK GOOD!!! MY INTERNET IS DOWN AT HOME RIGHT NOW SO I HAD TO HIT IT UP HERE AT WORK REAL QUICK.


----------



## modeltech

Got the 62 impy foiled and cleared today!!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS TWINN................... IT GOT HERE TODAY!


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 8 2007, 04:34 PM~7438040
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider drive

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 8 2007, 12:32 PM~7436874
> *Got the 62 impy foiled and cleared today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicee


----------



## pancho1969

NICE RIDES EVERYONE 

HERE IS MY 69 CUTLASS RIDIN HIGH.


























:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

dam all the homie's are steping up. the ridz looking sweet. It was a nice day today, and i got off early so i decided to get to work and do some spraying.
this is the custom color i mixed up pace car blue with some orion silver and gold ice pearl. this shit dry's in 20 min. so im going to bare-metal it tonight.
 THE ICEMAN


















and here is my boy keeping an eye out for the hatter's ready to smash. :0


----------



## Kirby

Damn ya'll got some nice rides in here! I give alot of respect to people who can lay down a nice paintjob. I know how hard it is to learn and perfect. It's taking me awhile to lay a decent smooth finish. Still need to learn the polishing side of it.

Do you all use the same polishing techniques and polish?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 8 2007, 06:07 PM~7438926
> *Damn ya'll got some nice rides in here! I give alot of respect to people who can lay down a nice paintjob. I know how hard it is to learn and perfect. It's taking me awhile to lay a decent smooth finish. Still need to learn the polishing side of it.
> 
> Do you all use the same polishing techniques and polish?
> *


I never polish them. I use Urethane Clear it dry's smooth and clean.


----------



## MaZeRaT

yo biggs is that a blue nose???

if im allowed would you all let me post 1 pic of my pup?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MaZeRaT_@Mar 8 2007, 06:23 PM~7439063
> *yo biggs is that a blue nose???
> 
> if im allowed would you all let me post 1 pic of my pup?
> *


It's 5 1/2 month blue fawn. You can post your dog. I don't think the homie's would mind.


----------



## MaZeRaT

this is my americam bulldog she was 8 or 9 monthes here


----------



## MARINATE

PANCHO LOOKS GOOD...NEED THE SONG "CHEVY RIDIN HIGH"

BIGGS THAT COLOR IS OF THE CHAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 8 2007, 06:42 PM~7439201
> *PANCHO LOOKS GOOD...NEED THE SONG "CHEVY RIDIN HIGH"
> 
> BIGGS THAT COLOR IS OF THE CHAIN! :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE. 
ONCE I PUT THE CLEAR IT WILL " BLING ".


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD BIGGS!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 8 2007, 06:46 PM~7439230
> *LOOKING GOOD BIGGS!
> *


THANK'S FRED.


----------



## modeltech

yo Twinn!! my package got here today!! thanks for the hook-up bro!! its already got a chassis under it and makin plans!! :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres my baby, shes half pit, quarter boxer, quarter golden retreiver...

and shes having puppys soon!!!










(thats why shes so fat)


----------



## wagonguy

hey are any of those cuttys left?

and if so, how much work they need ?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 8 2007, 11:55 PM~7441313
> *hey are any of those cuttys left?
> 
> and if so, how much work they need ?
> *


I'm not sure if any are left, but I think he put one up on e-bay. Check the e-bay deals topic on here I listed the link for the cutty.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 8 2007, 07:52 PM~7439874
> *yo Twinn!! my package got here today!! thanks for the hook-up bro!! its already got a chassis under it and makin plans!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Mine arrived today too! Thanks twinn!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

HERES MY AMERICAN BULLDOG "GUEDA"


----------



## betoscustoms

I WANT A DOGGIE!!!!


----------



## 65lorider

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 8 2007, 05:24 PM~7438346
> *NICE RIDES EVERYONE
> 
> HERE IS MY 69 CUTLASS RIDIN HIGH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thats the 69 impala u made the replica of in the bakground isnt it. the cutty looks good


----------



## betoscustoms

THANKS TWINN. GOT THE CUTTY's TODAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

What's up Twinn???

What r u working on this weekend???


----------



## pancho1969

> thats the 69 impala u made the replica of in the bakground isnt it. the cutty looks good
> [/quot
> 
> 
> YUP THATS THE CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 9 2007, 10:30 PM~7447981
> *What's up Twinn???
> 
> What r u working on this weekend???
> *


actually on my house  gonna weld some panels on the gate so the damn dog wont get out :angry: 

how bout you


----------



## wagonguy

hey twinn, did my paypal payment make it to you?


----------



## MKD904

just gonna work on the 59 a little. Busy week so I need to relax....which means build..........

Hey, I don't know if you saw my previous post, but I got the cutty. I really appreciate it. Thanx again.....


----------



## twinn

yeah it did wagonguy will send it out tommorow

no problem mkd


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 9 2007, 11:23 PM~7448257
> *actually on my house  gonna weld some panels on the gate so the damn dog wont get out :angry:
> 
> how bout you
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Mar 10 2007, 12:21 AM~7448527
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


dont forget the tacos hermano :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 9 2007, 11:21 PM~7448524
> *yeah it did wagonguy will send it out tommorow
> 
> no problem mkd
> *


sweet, my first paypal purchase and it went through, AND its a cutty.... NICE!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NEWEST M.C.B.A. MEMBER


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN A NEW MEMBER ALREADY. I REMEMBER LIkE IT WAS YESTERDAY YOU LET MODELTECH IN :0 .


----------



## twinn

CONGRATS DRNITRUS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 10 2007, 12:57 AM~7448884
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NEWEST M.C.B.A. MEMBER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

X-10 good job drnitrus...


----------



## drnitrus

thanks everyone

time to step it up a notch :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

Congrats doc! Glad to have you on the team.


----------



## MaZeRaT

congrats dr


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

congrats doc.i will think that caprice got u in. I LUV THE DETAIL ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY " DOC "


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 10 2007, 10:49 AM~7450063
> *thanks everyone
> 
> time to step it up a notch :biggrin:
> *



ABOUT TIME...WELCOME HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Welcome homie.....


----------



## zfelix

BIGGS I JUST GOT THE CHROME AND ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS

IM SPEECHLESS!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 10 2007, 02:39 PM~7451509
> *BIGGS I JUST GOT THE CHROME AND ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS
> 
> IM SPEECHLESS!!!
> *


WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE CHROME THAT I'M HOLDING FOR YOU, IT'S JUST AS KLEAN


----------



## modeltech

good to have ya aboard drnitrus!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 10 2007, 02:43 PM~7451517
> *WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE CHROME THAT I'M HOLDING FOR YOU, IT'S JUST AS KLEAN
> *



you should have that payment within the next few days :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## zfelix

:0 :0























































i need to find some coil cups for the rear end at first i wanted to make it power balls on the rear end but i ended up cuting the strokes (rivits) to short so if anyone has some chrome or black coil cups PM me 


AND PICS DO NOT DO JUSTICE!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 10 2007, 05:21 PM~7451826
> *:0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to find some coil cups for the rear end at first i wanted to make it power balls on the rear end but i ended up cuting the strokes (rivits) to short so if anyone has some chrome or black coil cups PM me
> AND PICS DO NOT DO JUSTICE!
> *


lookin good zack....
i remember you enterin that truck in the buildoff..


----------



## SOLO1

that shit looks SICK. and congrat D


----------



## betoscustoms

lookin great zack


----------



## twinn

looks good felix


----------



## zfelix

thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## UCE 94

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2007, 02:28 PM~7420491
> *95% OF MY WORK IS ON MY COMPUTER, AND HALF OF THAT IS ON LAY IT LOW.
> *


Hey whats up Mr Biggs? I was wondering if you do chrome plating for models, if so how much do you charge? I've been working on a 60 Impala for awhile and i need a few parts chromed out. But if you dont can you point me in the right direction. I do this on the side, cause trying to get my real lowrider back on the road and money is tight, starting all over agian after your car is totaled by someone not paying attention is very expensive, but i want to get this 60 done been working on it to long. Need Help! 
UCE 94.


----------



## MARINATE

OH SHIT LOOK AT THE LOTION ON ZACKS TRUCK! :biggrin: 

THIS ONE WILL GET FINISHED BY THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 10 2007, 09:20 PM~7452721
> *OH SHIT LOOK AT THE LOTION ON ZACKS TRUCK! :biggrin:
> 
> THIS ONE WILL GET FINISHED BY THIS WEEKEND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh damn, i like that!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 10 2007, 10:20 PM~7452721
> *OH SHIT LOOK AT THE LOTION ON ZACKS TRUCK! :biggrin:
> 
> THIS ONE WILL GET FINISHED BY THIS WEEKEND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good wey :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969

:0 LOOKIN GOOD ZACK AND MARINATE 


WHEN YOU GET YOU PARTS CHROME PLATED DO THEY HAVE TO BE ON THE TREES ?


----------



## Pokey

That Regal is gonna be badass!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 10 2007, 09:58 PM~7453216
> *:0  LOOKIN GOOD ZACK AND MARINATE
> WHEN YOU GET YOU PARTS CHROME PLATED DO THEY HAVE TO BE ON THE TREES ?
> *



yeap unless u pay extra to have the plater rack it up which i do not know if he would do that


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 11 2007, 12:09 AM~7453555
> *yeap unless u pay extra to have the plater rack it up which i do not know if he would do that
> *


whos a good plater for models?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 10 2007, 11:12 PM~7453567
> *whos a good plater for models?
> *



i had biggs plate mine


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT TO REPRESENT THE M.C.B.A.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2007, 01:44 AM~7453784
> *GOT TO REPRESENT THE M.C.B.A.
> *


HELL YEAH, CONGRATS BIGGS!!!!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2007, 01:44 AM~7453784
> *GOT TO REPRESENT THE M.C.B.A.
> *


YO YO HOW DO I GET MY HANDS ON THAT MAG AND DOES ANYBODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT MINI CRUISER (LOWRIDER) MAG WHERE I USED TO GET IT FROM THEY DONT CARRY IT ANYMORE.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

OH AND CONGRATS VATO THATS COOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 11 2007, 01:51 AM~7453798
> *YO YO HOW DO I GET MY HANDS ON THAT MAG AND DOES ANYBODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT MINI CRUISER (LOWRIDER) MAG WHERE I USED TO GET IT FROM THEY DONT CARRY IT ANYMORE.
> *


They no longer make that mag.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 11 2007, 02:08 AM~7453831
> *They no longer make that mag.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2007, 12:44 AM~7453784
> *GOT TO REPRESENT THE M.C.B.A.
> *


CONGRATS PRIMO


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2007, 01:44 AM~7453784
> *GOT TO REPRESENT THE M.C.B.A.
> *



congrats homie that bad ass.


----------



## modeltech

well, deservered Mr. Biggs, well deserved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy

hey i know darryl gassaway.... (hes old Lol)

hes really koool, and knows alot about cars...

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## MKD904

Congrats biggs......you gotta get a bunch of coppies for us once it comes out.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.


----------



## 1ofaknd

don't forget to give us all a shout out!!! lol


----------



## Project59

Right on Biggs thats cool shit!!!!


----------



## twinn

CONGRATS BIGGS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

Congrats Biggs. Second lowrider on the cover ever, I think!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2007, 01:44 AM~7453784
> *GOT TO REPRESENT THE M.C.B.A.
> *


congrats biggs...

now that is some killer shit,

lemme know where i can get a copy of that mag please..


----------



## pancho1969

CONGRATS BIGGS :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

got a lil engine work done and took some pics outside even though it was dirty :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 

clean


----------



## wagonguy

thats gonna polish up real nice...


----------



## tyhodge07

lookin nice Zach


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT WEN'T GOOD TODAY , WE SHOT 20 OF MY RIDE'S. AND I GOT A SNEAK PEAK AT THE COVER IT'S ALL GOOD. ME DARYL AND MIKE FLYNN WENT OUT TO LUNCH AT MY FAVORET MEXICAN RESTURANT AND TOSSED AROUND SOME GOOD OLD WAR STORIE'S. ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD DAY.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2007, 08:07 PM~7458127
> *IT WEN'T GOOD TODAY , WE SHOT 20 OF MY RIDE'S. AND I GOT A SNEAK PEAK AT THE COVER IT'S ALL GOOD. ME DARYL AND MIKE FLYNN WENT OUT TO LUNCH AT MY FAVORET MEXICAN RESTURANT AND TOSSED AROUND SOME GOOD OLD WAR STORIE'S.  ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD DAY.
> *



Congrast biggs :thumbsup: cant wait to see that issue you might have to hook me up with a signed copy lol :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2007, 10:07 PM~7458127
> *IT WEN'T GOOD TODAY , WE SHOT 20 OF MY RIDE'S. AND I GOT A SNEAK PEAK AT THE COVER IT'S ALL GOOD. ME DARYL AND MIKE FLYNN WENT OUT TO LUNCH AT MY FAVORET MEXICAN RESTURANT AND TOSSED AROUND SOME GOOD OLD WAR STORIE'S.  ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD DAY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> got a lil engine work done and took some pics outside even though it was dirty :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> that truck is looking good zack. keep up the good work.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2007, 08:07 PM~7458127
> *IT WEN'T GOOD TODAY , WE SHOT 20 OF MY RIDE'S. AND I GOT A SNEAK PEAK AT THE COVER IT'S ALL GOOD. ME DARYL AND MIKE FLYNN WENT OUT TO LUNCH AT MY FAVORET MEXICAN RESTURANT AND TOSSED AROUND SOME GOOD OLD WAR STORIE'S.  ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD DAY.
> *


PRIMO, I'LL NEVER FORGET YOUR FAVORITE MEXICAN RESTUARANT....MAN YOU GOT THE HOOK UP.....NEXT TIME I WON'T EAT THE DAY BEFORE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 11 2007, 10:23 PM~7458878
> *PRIMO, I'LL NEVER FORGET YOUR FAVORITE MEXICAN RESTUARANT....MAN YOU GOT THE HOOK UP.....NEXT TIME I WON'T EAT THE DAY BEFORE.... :biggrin:
> *


  
you know how us big guy's do it primno.


----------



## zfelix

> got a lil engine work done and took some pics outside even though it was dirty :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> that truck is looking good zack. keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro it will be at cactus classis show in AZ for u to see finished product
Click to expand...


----------



## modeltech

felix, the truck is comin out sweet!! keep us posted homie!!!


----------



## drnitrus

that truck is lookin real good felix

Congrats Biggs lookin forward to checkin that out


----------



## MARINATE

:werd: BIGGS! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats sweet Biggs on the Mag cover and being able to speed the day with fellow Modlers ! 



Welcome to the Family DOC. You now need to post up your builts to show case your style !


----------



## drnitrus

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

in the works


----------



## MARINATE

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*WHAT UP HOMIES!!! Haven't been on here for a couple of days, but from what i was reading looks like things been going good. *

CONGRATS TO *MRBIGGS* FOR THE PHOTOSHOOT 

and TO *DRNITRU*S WELCOME TO MCBA. :thumbsup: 

Well since i had some time off i was able to catch up on some stuff. I've been working on this 63 with chrome undies. Just waiting for the clear to fully dry to add the BMF. *Also made the amps swivel out and in*.


----------



## 408models




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

thats going to bad ass !


----------



## 408models

ALSO AS FAR AS MY RED LS, HERE AN UPDATE. I HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE DECAL ON THE TRUNK. WHEN I WENT TO CLEAR IT, AGAIN THE EDGES LIFTED ON ME AND RUINED THE CLEAR. JUST WHEN IT WAS ALMOST DONE TOO. :angry: 

*BEFORE:*









*
AFTER:*


----------



## MARINATE

NICE I LIKE THAT TREY! :0


----------



## zfelix

MORNING EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2007, 07:33 AM~7460491
> *WHAT UP HOMIES!!! Haven't been on here for a couple of days, but from what i was reading looks like things been going good.
> 
> CONGRATS TO MRBIGGS FOR THE PHOTOSHOOT
> 
> and TO DRNITRUS WELCOME TO MCBA. :thumbsup:
> 
> Well since i had some time off i was able to catch up on some stuff. I've been working on this 63 with chrome undies. Just waiting for the clear to fully dry to add the BMF. Also made the amps swivel out and in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 looks badass bro!!!!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## 408models

hey MARINATE is that the dupli color METAL FLAKE rattle can????


----------



## MARINATE

KANDY ORANGE OVER SILVER BASE!


----------



## twinn

:wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Marinate LOVE THAT COLOR ! I am going to have to run p and get some of that shit someday !


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 12 2007, 08:22 AM~7460781
> *KANDY ORANGE OVER SILVER BASE!
> *


i bought one of the DUPLICOLOR rattle can that had flake and used the TAMYIA clear orange over it and it looks just like a kandy orange in the sun with flakes. 
those TAMYIA clears work great. Thats what i did on the 63 IMPALA.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2007, 12:34 PM~7461708
> *i bought one of the DUPLICOLOR rattle can that had flake and used the TAMYIA clear orange over it and it looks just like a kandy orange in the sun with flakes.
> those TAMYIA clears work great. Thats what i did on the 63 IMPALA.
> *



i use hok silver base, Duplicolor anodized paint, looks kinda lika a pearl paint


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 8 2007, 12:24 AM~7433540
> *MCBA Connection . Bring your car to get restored and hooked the fuck up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whoa! you guys can turn a 6 fo into a panel damn you guys are pretty fuckin' good lol :biggrin: actually i wouldnt doubt it :uh:


----------



## wagonguy

so i got the cutty today TWINN...

who casted it?

anyway... im stoked i got it.... for how cheap i did...

so heres what i got after some flash removal....


----------



## tyhodge07

nice, wish i had the money to spend on a model these days


----------



## zfelix

i wanna cutty


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 12 2007, 05:18 PM~7463594
> *i wanna cutty
> *


:tears: me 2


----------



## zfelix

and a fleetwood


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 12 2007, 05:20 PM~7463608
> *and a fleetwood
> *


i tell ya what, u go half i go half, then we cut it down the middle, and just take pics with it up against a wall or somethin :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 12 2007, 03:24 PM~7463635
> *i tell ya what, u go half i go half, then we cut it down the middle, and just take pics with it up against a wall or somethin  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 12 2007, 03:18 PM~7463594
> *i wanna cutty
> *



NVM :biggrin: :0

So whens teh Cutty Buildoff


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 12 2007, 07:18 PM~7464484
> *NVM :biggrin: :0
> 
> So whens teh Cutty Buildoff
> *


:tears:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 12 2007, 06:18 PM~7464484
> *NVM :biggrin: :0
> 
> So whens teh Cutty Buildoff
> *



whenever i start it lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

Sabrina won't sign up and post here herself :uh: ..so i'll post some progress for her 

the 300 is now a two door vert, with shaved side trim and shaved handles, along with the custom grill.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 12 2007, 05:54 PM~7464789
> *Sabrina won't sign up and post here herself  :uh: ..so i'll post some progress for her
> 
> the 300 is now a two door vert, with shaved side trim and shaved handles, along with the custom grill.
> 
> *



LOL Women :uh: :twak:



But She Builds Very Good :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

like it, like it alot :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

That 300 is lookin' badass!


----------



## betoscustoms

GOT SOME RESINS IN. PM ME IF INTERESTED....'66, '68, '69 AND '72 IMPALAS

ALSO HAVE THE 2 AXLE CAR TRAILOR THAT COMES WITH THE BRONCO AND COUGAR MODEL KING SET.


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 13 2007, 06:12 AM~7467717
> *:0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## 1low64

And get your windshield frame removed! :0


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## modeltech

:wow:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 13 2007, 09:10 AM~7468144
> *
> And get your windshield frame removed!  :0
> *


it rusted off...had to cut it out to be replaced


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 13 2007, 07:49 AM~7468302
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats nice homie


----------



## MARINATE

AFTER


----------



## modeltech

tight bro, tight!!!! certainly eye candie!!!


----------



## 408models

nice MARINATE, i use those wheels too, i like the lip on the those style wheels. looks more real.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 13 2007, 09:06 AM~7468625
> *tight bro, tight!!!! certainly eye candie!!!
> *


X-2 WEY LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup: 
tight


----------



## kustombuilder

very nice car.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 13 2007, 09:06 AM~7468625
> *tight bro, tight!!!! certainly eye candie!!!
> *


x2!


----------



## twinn




----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES......I REALY APPRECIATE YOUR COMMENTS. IT MAKES WANNA JUST BUILD MORE & MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

what do you guys think of the HOK spray paint?? its all cleranced around here!! :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus

i havent used it cause they dont have none around here but ive seen some very good results from others on here


----------



## SOLO1

sup homies they blocked all internet at work but I found a way around it . what every one working on? Im re doing my regrl that was in the bluid off.


----------



## THEREGAL

1ofakind that 64 is crazy very nice work, looks real
marinate, those cars look great, what kinda wheels are those on the regal
nitrus, beautiful builds you earned your spot in mcba
keep it up fellas


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 13 2007, 03:12 PM~7470177
> *sup homies they blocked all internet at work but I found a way around it . what every one working on? Im re doing my regrl that was in the bluid off.
> *



whats up homie?? i am workin on the 62 vert just about done!!


----------



## pancho1969

LOOKIN GOOD MARINATE :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

*My daughters latest build!*

Okay, my daughter isn't really a member of M.C.B.A., but since she's my daughter, she is kinda like an honorary member. :biggrin: 

Well, this should come as no surprise. My daughter finished a model this year before I did!  

I bought her this AMT F-150 at the IPMS show on Saturday. She bugged me the whole way home from the show that she wanted to finish it that night when we got home. 

I stopped at Wal-Mart, and she picked out some paint for it, Odds N Ends Chrome paint. Then I let her go through all my junk "DUB City" parts to pick out some wheels. 

By the time we got home, she didn't have enough time to paint it, so she waited until today to paint and build it.

Here it is. This is by far the best paint job she has done so far!  






































She also painted her Dodge Stealth today. The paint kinda messed up a little, but she likes it.











This is also the first time I have used the "photo-box" I made from foam board. (big thanks goes out to "Mike" from "The Model Car Cafe" for showing me how to build the photobox)

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: great job :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: WONDERFUL JOB, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

man she builds fast!! Looks great!


----------



## Pokey

Thanks guys, I'll tell her you all like it! 





> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 13 2007, 10:05 PM~7473634
> *man she builds fast!! Looks great!
> *


lol, yeah, she definetly doesn't get that from me. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i like the wheels she picked out... looks good


----------



## drnitrus

that looks reeeallly good
she did a great job

can you post a pic of your photo box?


----------



## MARINATE

DAM POKEY SHE'S GONNA BUILD BETTER THAN YOU SOON!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 13 2007, 07:54 AM~7468577
> *it rusted off...had to cut it out to be replaced
> *



Ah ha....nice save buddy.  :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

tell her they look real good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*tell her nice work bro* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Well been working on the 63 on the foil, but just waiting for some stuff to come in, So i started on this cadi. This paint is a biatch to work with. all the can just whemn into the body, hood, and trunk. so i have to get more to finish the the undercarriage. I'll be usinf the chrome undies from the DONK cadi to finish it. I call it PURPLE HAZE. The paint is a purple pearl that they use on the lexan body rc cars.


----------



## modeltech

ya, i like that color!! with all chrome undies, tight ride bro!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

GOTTA LOVE THE CADI'S BRO...LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## 408models

thanks homies, i taped up the vinyl and left it white, but i think once the clear is fully dry im gonna paint it a flat purple. WHAT DO YOU ALLL THINK???


----------



## MARINATE

WITH SOME PURPLE WHEELS....HELL YEAH!


----------



## 408models

exaclty what i was thinking, should i do just the hub or the spokes


----------



## drnitrus

thats a bad ass color :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 14 2007, 08:28 AM~7475522
> *exaclty what i was thinking, should i do just the hub or the spokes
> *


looking good smiley.  

LOOK'S LIKE "KUSH"


----------



## 408models

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 14 2007, 08:38 AM~7475593
> *looking good smiley.
> 
> LOOK'S LIKE "KUSH"
> *



oh ya.... uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 14 2007, 10:11 AM~7476172
> *oh ya.... uffin:
> *


THAT'S THE ONLY WACKY TABAKY I MESS WITH.


----------



## zfelix

finished my trailer lol :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

YOU DON'T HAVE TO HIDE THE ZIG ZAGS!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 08:26 PM~7480524
> *YOU DON'T HAVE TO HIDE THE ZIG ZAGS!
> *



:0


----------



## MKD904

Lookin sick 408............really nice.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 08:26 PM~7480524
> *YOU DON'T HAVE TO HIDE THE ZIG ZAGS!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: thats motivation right there. I see my regal in the BG also. :0 :0 :0 

Trl looks good homie.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 14 2007, 11:12 PM~7481732
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  thats motivation right there.  I see my regal in the BG also.  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Trl looks good homie.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

:0 :0 :0 I like it just Needs A Lil Bit Of Body Work But Thats No Biggie :0


----------



## zfelix

THANKS ALOT TWINN 


Where Do I Get The PhotoEtchs for these?


----------



## twinn

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 15 2007, 03:53 PM~7485318
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 15 2007, 02:53 PM~7485318
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u sellin those to?? lol


----------



## twinn

:no:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 15 2007, 04:09 PM~7485418
> *:no:
> *


dam hold out. :0


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 15 2007, 04:10 PM~7485428
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:0 










THIS IS WHAT IV'E BEEN WORKING ON. 1987 CUTTY LS. WILL BE OUT SOON.




































STILL NEED'S ALOT OF WORK. TO BE DONE RIGHT.


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## SOLO1

thats nice .


----------



## zfelix

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHEN IM DONE IT WILL LOOK LIKE THIS. :biggrin: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Its going to be sweet ! LOL! 


MAN CUTTY CARZY AROUND HERE ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 15 2007, 03:30 PM~7485580
> *Its  going  to  be  sweet !    LOL!
> MAN    CUTTY    CARZY  AROUND  HERE !  LOL!
> *


CUTTY'S, THEN CADDY'S ,THEN CAPRICES, AND 77 LINCOLNS. THEN ELCO LS CLIPS. THEN CUTTY LS CLIP'S. :0 THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD YEAR.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 15 2007, 03:36 PM~7485627
> *CUTTY'S, THEN  CADDY'S ,THEN CAPRICES, AND 77 LINCOLNS. THEN ELCO LS CLIPS. THEN CUTTY LS CLIP'S.  :0 THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD YEAR.
> *



   i'll be in heaven just with this cutty and a big body fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 15 2007, 03:37 PM~7485635
> *   i'll be in heaven just with this cutty and a big body fleetwood :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD LITTLE HOMIE, WE WILL HAVE THEM ALL.


----------



## 1ofaknd

looks like the race is on, lol


no euro clip here though


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 15 2007, 05:08 PM~7485827
> *looks like the race is on, lol
> no euro clip here though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does the homie ever get off that phone, that bills gonna be high :0


----------



## zfelix

Whats The Best Kinda Putty To Use on Resin??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 15 2007, 04:08 PM~7485827
> *looks like the race is on, lol
> no euro clip here though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOK'S GOOD RYAN. I AIN'T IN NO RUSH. THIS ONE WILL BE MADE FOR THE CUTTY BUILD OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## zfelix

DAMN MINI U GONNA GET ONE CASTED?? :biggrin:


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]]

Damn that's lookin hot! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 15 2007, 06:39 PM~7486047
> *DAMN MINI U GONNA GET ONE CASTED?? :biggrin:
> *



Nope ! i go to hold on to something that keeps me 1 up on the haters ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 15 2007, 04:45 PM~7486086
> *Nope !  i  go  to  hold  on  to  something  that    keeps me  1  up  on the  haters !  LOL!
> *




LOL the new one looks exact bro your killin it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

is the bondo spot glazing putty fine for resin bodys??? 

i got my cutty all cleaned up and resricbed all the body lines and smoothed it out just need to fill some pot holes thanks in advance


----------



## Mr Biggs

" THE ICEMAN "</span>





















and felix that putty work's good.


----------



## modeltech

nniiiiiiccce!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 06:11 PM~7485847
> *does the homie ever get off that phone, that bills gonna be high  :0
> *


gotta keep that hustle up! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 15 2007, 08:36 PM~7487022
> *gotta keep that hustle up!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

HERE'S PIC OF MY NEW SPRAY BOOTH AND CUTTY'S. ONE CUTTY WILL BE A CONVERT AND ONE WILL STAY A HARDTOP. CAN'T WAIT TO TRY MY NEW BOOTH. BEEN HOLDING OFF PAINTING TILL THIS CAME IN.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

cant wait to see my 2 outta that booth


----------



## betoscustoms

KOOL THE RESINS CAME IN. I HAVE THE PRE ORDERED '78 T-BIRDS, '62 HARDTOP IMPALAS, '51 CHEVY COUPE AND '63 INTERIOR TUB WITH BENCH FRONT SEAT. AS ALWAYS THESE RESINS ARE KLEAN.


----------



## jevries

Wow! That paintbooth looks sick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

thats that like 1300 dollar paint booth isnt it :0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 15 2007, 08:00 PM~7487214
> *KOOL THE RESINS CAME IN. I HAVE THE PRE ORDERED '78 T-BIRDS, '62 HARDTOP IMPALAS, '51 CHEVY COUPE AND '63 INTERIOR TUB WITH BENCH FRONT SEAT. AS ALWAYS THESE RESINS ARE KLEAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHOA.... i just saw one of these today... 1:1.... and i thought to my self.... that should be casted in resin :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

BIGPOPPA, HERE'S SOME PICS OF THE '68 RESIN


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries+Mar 15 2007, 07:02 PM~7487235-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That paintbooth looks sick!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS J  , I CAN'T WAIT TO USE IT, COMES WITH TWO FANS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 07:03 PM~7487252
> *thats that like 1300 dollar paint booth isnt it :0
> *


PAID ONLY $339.00 FREE SHIPPING ON EBAY


----------



## zfelix

:werd:


----------



## twinn

pm sent beto


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 15 2007, 09:07 PM~7487294
> *THANKS J  , I CAN'T WAIT TO USE IT, COMES WITH TWO FANS
> PAID ONLY $339.00 FREE SHIPPING ON EBAY
> *


 :0 it looks like one of the ones i seen on a website for like 1500 bucks :0


----------



## drnitrus

DAMN
better start saving some cash

theres alot of good hittin the shelves this year :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 15 2007, 07:54 PM~7487170
> *HERE'S PIC OF MY NEW SPRAY BOOTH AND CUTTY'S. ONE CUTTY WILL BE A CONVERT AND ONE WILL STAY A HARDTOP. CAN'T WAIT TO TRY MY NEW BOOTH. BEEN HOLDING OFF PAINTING TILL THIS CAME IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is clean primo.. i still got the link you sent me ,,,im going to get me one. 
it look's to nice to paint in. :0


----------



## 408models

Heres what i got going on. Lots of builds i started again.


*JUST WONDERING IF I SHOULD KEEP THE WHEELS LIKE THIS OR PAINT THE HUB TOO???* Only the front spokes are painted.




























*
1970 MONTE CARLO
Nothing crazy, just street custom. Thsese are just mock up pics. white pearl all around no clear yet. mural on trunk thanks to 1OFAKIND.*


----------



## MARINATE

I ALREADY TOLD YOU WHAT I WOULD DO!


----------



## modeltech

sweet bro!! i dont know i like the wheels the way you have them! just a hint of color the rest of the chrome will make that color pop!!! the monte is lookin sweet as well!! what pearl white is that??


----------



## 408models

*This will be one of my favorite builds. 1953 chevy belair, this one will be dedicated to my nieces who mean the world to me. There 2 little twin girls. Thanks to 1OFAKIND for the decal again. I do everything for these girls as if they were my own, so just thought i why not make a model with a mural of them just like i was goin to do on my real car back then before i sold it. * Tring to come up with a name for this ride and put it on the trunk under neath there mural, i was thinking of *LITTLE ANGELS, DOUBLE TROUBLE*, thats it so far *IF YOU GUYS HAVE SOME IDEAS LET ME KNOW.* Open to some ideas.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 16 2007, 07:13 AM~7489820
> *sweet bro!! i dont know i like the wheels the way you have them! just a hint of color the rest of the chrome will make that color pop!!! the monte is lookin sweet as well!! what pearl white is that??
> *


its SNOW WHITE PEARL from the HOK SPRAY CANS.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 16 2007, 08:20 AM~7489869
> *This will be one of my favorite builds. 1953 chevy belair, this one will be dedicated to my nieces who mean the world to me. There 2 little twin girls. Thanks to 1OFAKIND for the decal again. I do everything for these girls as if they were my own, so just thought i why not make a model with a mural of them just like i was goin to do on my real car back then before i sold it.  Tring to come up with a name for this ride and put it on the trunk under neath there mural, i was thinking of LITTLE ANGELS, DOUBLE TROUBLE, thats it so far IF YOU GUYS HAVE SOME IDEAS LET ME KNOW. Open to some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if they mean the world to you , i think "HEAVEN SENT" would be the way to go.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 16 2007, 07:12 AM~7489812
> *I ALREADY TOLD YOU WHAT I WOULD DO!
> *


 :biggrin: actually i think i might just keep it like this and just paint all the spokes purple only cause the chrome lip will go with the chrome on the car, thanks for the ideas though bro.


----------



## MARINATE

DAM CARNAL THATS FIRME...I LIKE THE DECALS OF YOUR NIECES


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 16 2007, 08:25 AM~7489907
> *DAM CARNAL THATS FIRME...I LIKE THE DECALS OF YOUR NIECES
> *


x-2 Ryan does hook that shit up.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 16 2007, 08:39 AM~7490009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN AND SMOOTH.


----------



## MARINATE

KANDY & PATTERNS, BY THIS WEEKEND..........YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## drnitrus

:0 that shit is lookin smooth


----------



## modeltech

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

IT USED TO LOOK LIKE THIS! TOOK THE VINYL TOP OFF & SMOOTHED IT OUT!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: looks way better smooth -nice work


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 16 2007, 07:25 AM~7489907
> *DAM CARNAL THATS FIRME...I LIKE THE DECALS OF YOUR NIECES
> *


thanks homies, and the CUTTY is looking clean


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE IS MY CUTTY I USED TO HAVE. GOING TO DO A COPY OF IT.
4-PUMP'S 8 BATTERY'S 12 SWITCH'S


----------



## 408models

damn thats clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You Know i got to add it to the Family album ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 16 2007, 09:41 AM~7490406
> *You  Know  i    got  to  add it  to  the  Family  album !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol whats next bro u should build on of the 2 door big bodys :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

1 of those are for the MONEY MAN DEEP POCKETS !  and the other 1 is mine ! I got a 3rd in the works but its going to Scale Lows !


----------



## betoscustoms

MINI I THOUGHT I WAS ALSO GETTING THE 3RD ONE. MINI CALL ME I WANT TO MAKE SURE. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 16 2007, 11:53 AM~7490487
> *MINI I THOUGHT I WAS ALSO GETTING THE 3RD ONE. MINI CALL ME I WANT TO MAKE SURE. :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Man you tring to get all these ! I got the Drop top working for you MEMBER !U MEMBER ! 


OH I like that pant both brother ! I saw that on ebay also ! YOU GOT A HELLA OF DEAL ! That was a good buy !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 16 2007, 09:40 AM~7490395
> *damn thats clean. :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S SMILEY.. 
I SHOULD OF KEPT IT. THE GUY I SOLD IT TOO FUCKED IT ALL UP. I NEVER HOPPED IT UNLESS THERE WAS MONEY OR PINK'S ON THE LINE. 
THAT FOOL HOPPED ON EVERYONE AND ANYONE WHO HAD RIMS ON THEIR CAR.


----------



## MARINATE

<span style='color:red'>REPPING M.C.B.A TO THE FULLEST


----------



## pancho1969

M.C.B.A LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 16 2007, 01:00 PM~7490950
> *M.C.B.A LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## betoscustoms

SMILEY, I'M OFF THIS WEEKEND IF YOU WANT TO COME OVER AND TRY OUT THE NEW BOOTH. ANYONE ELSE IN THE AREA PM ME IF YOU WANT TO KICK IT AND PAINT A FEW THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 16 2007, 12:08 PM~7490991
> *SMILEY, I'M OFF THIS WEEKEND IF YOU WANT TO COME OVER AND TRY OUT THE NEW BOOTH. ANYONE ELSE IN THE AREA PM ME IF YOU WANT TO KICK IT AND PAINT A FEW THIS WEEKEND.
> *



I'LL BE THERE................IN SPIRIT! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 16 2007, 10:08 AM~7490991
> *SMILEY, I'M OFF THIS WEEKEND IF YOU WANT TO COME OVER AND TRY OUT THE NEW BOOTH. ANYONE ELSE IN THE AREA PM ME IF YOU WANT TO KICK IT AND PAINT A FEW THIS WEEKEND.
> *


I should be able to make on sunday, my lady is taking some type of test to be come police dispatcher or something, so she said she'll be there all day. ill call you though.


----------



## Mr Biggs

QUOTE(408models @ Mar 16 2007, 08:20 AM) 
This will be one of my favorite builds. 1953 chevy belair, this one will be dedicated to my nieces who mean the world to me. There 2 little twin girls. Thanks to 1OFAKIND for the decal again. I do everything for these girls as if they were my own, so just thought i why not make a model with a mural of them just like i was goin to do on my real car back then before i sold it. Tring to come up with a name for this ride and put it on the trunk under neath there mural, i was thinking of LITTLE ANGELS, DOUBLE TROUBLE, thats it so far IF YOU GUYS HAVE SOME IDEAS LET ME KNOW. Open to some ideas.









if they mean the world to you , i think "HEAVEN SENT" would be the way to go.


----------



## 408models

thats what i was kind of looking at when i was asking for the decals to see what it looked like. i like the way 1OFAKIND had it set up in the red. only cause the top of the roof is going to be candy apple red. but u might got candy orange on top.

THANKS BIGGS.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## MARINATE

:0


> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 17 2007, 07:26 AM~7495598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 LOOKS GOOD ZACH!


----------



## SOLO1

Dam thats sick homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lookin good Z.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 15 2007, 08:28 PM~7486965
> *" THE ICEMAN "</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and felix that putty work's good.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

































gonna let it dry up good and foil it on monday


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 17 2007, 08:45 PM~7498855
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna let it dry up good and foil it on monday
> *



hey u replicating that caprice from vegas its called purple kush looks like almost the same color bro its tight :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Looks sick...........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yes it does look a lil like purple kush


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 16 2007, 08:20 AM~7489869
> *This will be one of my favorite builds. 1953 chevy belair, this one will be dedicated to my nieces who mean the world to me. There 2 little twin girls. Thanks to 1OFAKIND for the decal again. I do everything for these girls as if they were my own, so just thought i why not make a model with a mural of them just like i was goin to do on my real car back then before i sold it.  Tring to come up with a name for this ride and put it on the trunk under neath there mural, i was thinking of LITTLE ANGELS, DOUBLE TROUBLE, thats it so far IF YOU GUYS HAVE SOME IDEAS LET ME KNOW. Open to some ideas.
> 
> *



Hmm.. What about "Unspoken Love"


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 17 2007, 09:45 PM~7498855
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna let it dry up good and foil it on monday
> *



you beat me to it :biggrin: sup bro :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

FUCKERS...HOPE MINE IS IN THE MAIL TWINN! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:0 wheres my caprice???? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

I DECIDED TO DO SOME PAINTING YESTERDAY!...I PULLED THIS ONE OUT THE ARSONAL!....74 CAPRICE! I WILL MAKE A POST FOR THIS ONE LATER ON, BUT HERES A SNEAK PEAK FOR THE HOMIES!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Whats up guys???? Just dropping in, I just got off the plane from Providence Rhode Island----Def glad I live in the south, its so cold there-----Im in Detoit this coming weekend, PHX the next, so on so on until september.



I am all moved into the house now and just got my new car situated again soooo Ill be back to building after this coming weekend----


Good seeing all the work being done, keep it up everyone!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 18 2007, 08:30 PM~7503026
> *Whats up guys????  Just dropping in, I just got off the plane from Providence Rhode Island----Def glad I live in the south, its so cold there-----Im in Detoit this coming weekend, PHX the next, so on so on until september.
> I am all moved into the house now and just got my new car situated again soooo Ill be back to building after this coming weekend----
> Good seeing all the work being done, keep it up everyone!
> *



I'M IN PHOENIX...HIT ME UP


----------



## SOLO1

nice homie


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 18 2007, 07:31 PM~7503032
> *I'M IN PHOENIX...HIT ME UP
> *



Word---ill pm you when I am heading in, Ill have a few to grab a drink or two


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 18 2007, 07:00 PM~7502823
> *I DECIDED TO DO SOME PAINTING YESTERDAY!...I PULLED THIS ONE OUT THE ARSONAL!....74 CAPRICE! I WILL MAKE A POST FOR THIS ONE LATER ON, BUT HERES A SNEAK PEAK FOR THE HOMIES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another badass paint job MARINATE, looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## drnitrus

what colors are those marinate?

looks good!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 19 2007, 06:53 AM~7505314
> *what colors are those marinate?
> 
> looks good!!!
> *


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: 
thanks


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 19 2007, 07:53 AM~7505457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice patterns homie!! they flow nice with the car!!!


----------



## twinn




----------



## 408models

DAMN EVERYBODY'S RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD. :thumbsup: 

Well heres were i'm at with the LAC. Just need to finish the interior and find a flat purple for the vinyl top.


----------



## 408models

Here my 70 MC all cleared and the interior. just need to finish the motor on this and its complete.


----------



## modeltech

sssssssaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt!!


----------



## drnitrus

:wow:


----------



## MARINATE

FUCK AFTER TALKING TO BIGGS LAST NIGHT...M.C.B.A IS LAYITLOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 19 2007, 11:48 AM~7506307
> *FUCK AFTER TALKING TO BIGGS LAST NIGHT...M.C.B.A IS LAYITLOW! :biggrin:
> *



Well I up and getting ready for work and planning what i want to work on this week ! 


I think i am going to finish this so i can return it to its owner an get PAID !


----------



## modeltech

hey guys how is this 67 vert lookin??


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## skeazy

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 18 2007, 07:30 PM~7503026
> *Whats up guys????  Just dropping in, I just got off the plane from Providence Rhode Island----Def glad I live in the south, its so cold there-----Im in Detoit this coming weekend, PHX the next, so on so on until september.
> I am all moved into the house now and just got my new car situated again soooo Ill be back to building after this coming weekend----
> Good seeing all the work being done, keep it up everyone!
> *


what you doin' in detroit this weekend homie! if you need a tour guide hit me up!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 15 2007, 06:08 PM~7485827
> *looks like the race is on, lol
> no euro clip here though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


getting the cutty primed and polished today. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

cant wait to check it out hno:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 19 2007, 04:27 PM~7508094
> *cant wait to check it out  hno:
> *


i got all the trim done, door trim, roof trim, rocker panels, etc. If all goes to plan, we should have a mold done by next week sometime.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 19 2007, 01:42 PM~7508159
> *i got all the trim done, door trim, roof trim, rocker panels, etc. If all goes to plan, we should have a mold done by next week sometime.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 19 2007, 03:42 PM~7508159
> *i got all the trim done, door trim, roof trim, rocker panels, etc. If all goes to plan, we should have a mold done by next week sometime.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

got my package today thanks beto :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 19 2007, 02:42 PM~7508159
> *i got all the trim done, door trim, roof trim, rocker panels, etc. If all goes to plan, we should have a mold done by next week sometime.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 




all you guys keep doing what your doing!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 16 2007, 09:39 AM~7490009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P








:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 20 2007, 01:03 PM~7514436
> *R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



It never dried out ? Looks good as drop ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

rip??? what was the problem?


----------



## modeltech

yesssssssss!!! thats what i like to see!!!


----------



## MARINATE

I SHOULD HAVE KNOW BETTER TO LISTEN TO A FELLOW MEMBER SHOULD HAVE JUST LET IT DRY IN THE OVEN!....LONG STORY SHORT IT WASN'T DRYING, I PUT IT IN THE CAR TO TRY TO SUN BAKE IT & THE TOP WARPED  ..IT'S ALL GOOD IT'S STILL GONNA COME OUT KLEAN ASS FUCK :biggrin: "MARINATE KUSTOMS" NEVER FAILS!


----------



## modeltech

HA,HA!! I KNOW ALL ABOUT MELTEN THAT SHIT!!!! LOL!!


----------



## tyhodge07

atleast u got the first drop cutty goin tho


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 20 2007, 11:13 AM~7514495
> *I SHOULD HAVE KNOW BETTER TO LISTEN TO A FELLOW MEMBER SHOULD HAVE JUST LET IT DRY IN THE OVEN!....LONG STORY SHORT IT WASN'T DRYING, I PUT IT IN THE CAR TO TRY TO SUN BAKE IT & THE TOP WARPED  ..IT'S ALL GOOD IT'S STILL GONNA COME OUT KLEAN ASS FUCK :biggrin: "MARINATE KUSTOMS" NEVER FAILS!
> *


----------



## MARINATE

I ALSO PULLED OUT AN OLDIE, BUT GOODIE!....THIS TIME IT'S GETTING FINISH...UNLESS A GOOD OFFER IS MADE..LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

i like how u did the top, its diffrent, looks sweet


----------



## modeltech

havin fun with the 67 drop top!! what do you all think, should i open it all up??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 20 2007, 01:13 PM~7514495
> *I SHOULD HAVE KNOW BETTER TO LISTEN TO A FELLOW MEMBER SHOULD HAVE JUST LET IT DRY IN THE OVEN!....LONG STORY SHORT IT WASN'T DRYING, I PUT IT IN THE CAR TO TRY TO SUN BAKE IT & THE TOP WARPED  ..IT'S ALL GOOD IT'S STILL GONNA COME OUT KLEAN ASS FUCK :biggrin: <span style=\'color:green\'>THANKS MARINATE ! *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 20 2007, 01:52 PM~7515047
> *havin fun with the 67 drop top!! what do you all think, should i open it all up??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

NO.. JUST THE HOOD AND DOOR'S.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 01:54 PM~7515060
> *NO.. JUST THE HOOD AND DOOR'S.
> *


no trunk??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Modeltech I wouldn't open it up ! Your builds are lookin tight ! But don't go burning your self out with all the opening of your kits ! Do a few nice builds and then brake out an ALL OPENED UP ride down the road ! HINT ! HINT !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 01:54 PM~7515060
> *NO.. JUST THE HOOD AND DOOR'S.
> *


y not the trunk :dunno:


----------



## modeltech

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 01:53 PM~7515056
> *LOL!  I  said  put  it  in  the  car  !  I'M GLAD YOU LIKE MY STYLE MINI!  *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 20 2007, 02:57 PM~7515094
> *I'M GLAD YOU LIKE MY STYLE MINI!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 12:56 PM~7515089
> *y not the trunk :dunno:
> *


MAYBE ON HIS NEXT BUILD. FOR NOW THE DOOR'S OR EVEN JUST THE DRIVER DOOR..BUT I LIKE HOW THE DOOR'S LOOK OPEN ON RAG'S


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 02:00 PM~7515108
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DON'T TRIP I'LL SEND YOU THE CUTTY WHEN IT'S DONE FUCKER


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 02:00 PM~7515112
> *MAYBE ON HIS NEXT BUILD.  FOR NOW THE DOOR'S OR EVEN JUST THE DRIVER DOOR..BUT I LIKE HOW THE DOOR'S LOOK OPEN ON RAG'S
> *


i like the way they look open too, and the trunk bein open u would have to fill it up and do more work to make it look like a trunk... so ill go with u and say open the doors :0


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 02:00 PM~7515112
> *MAYBE ON HIS NEXT BUILD.  FOR NOW THE DOOR'S OR EVEN JUST THE DRIVER DOOR..BUT I LIKE HOW THE DOOR'S LOOK OPEN ON RAG'S
> *


this is what i was thinkin, minus the top half up!! lol!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

YUP THAT'S CLEAN BRO. HANDLE IT.


----------



## MARINATE

*EDIT* DON'T WANNA BE A SHOWOFF


----------



## modeltech

ouch, i like!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

and i got 2 more in resin !


----------



## modeltech

are they for sale??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

*EDIT* FOOLS DON'T KNOW HOW ACT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 20 2007, 03:53 PM~7515518
> *are they for sale??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


The resin 1 are for sale ! Hit Up Beto ! He has them in stock along with the 72 and 68 Impala ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 20 2007, 04:01 PM~7515577
> *CHECK IT OUT HOMIES, THIS PRINCESS IS THE LATEST ONE TO THE FAMILY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I AM SO GLAD SHE LOOKS LIKE HER MOTHER ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

ok, cool, i got a 68 resin comin from him!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Heres my building partner !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 02:27 PM~7515760
> *Heres  my  building    partner  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank god he don't look like you.  











good looking kid bro.


----------



## tyhodge07

<----- :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









































FOR THE HATERS PICKING THINGS OUT YES THERE IS SOME FUCK UPS...SOMEOF THE PINSTRIPPING PEELED WHEN I WAS PINSTRIPPING :banghead:


----------



## 1ofaknd

any club members got any chrome or gold parts for the 94 impala kit?????

will pay cash or trade for some shit


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 20 2007, 07:48 PM~7518006
> *any club members got any chrome or gold parts for the 94 impala kit?????
> 
> will pay cash or trade for some shit
> *


I GOT AN ALL CHROME ENGINE AND PAN I THINK ..I'LL LOOK RIGHT NOW.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 10:38 PM~7518464
> *I GOT AN ALL CHROME ENGINE AND PAN I THINK ..I'LL LOOK RIGHT NOW.
> *


awesome bro, i need the engine and suspension. rest of the car is done, ready to go


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 20 2007, 07:23 PM~7517236
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE HATERS PICKING THINGS OUT YES THERE IS SOME FUCK UPS...SOMEOF THE PINSTRIPPING PEELED WHEN I WAS PINSTRIPPING  :banghead:
> *


DAMN :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 20 2007, 10:57 PM~7518637
> *DAMN :0
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

x3


----------



## Mr Biggs

this is what i got ryan..





























this impala has seen it's day's...RIP










AND I FOUND THESE. LOOKING FOR THESE.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 1ofaknd

hell yea bro, that's the ticket. anything you need?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 09:29 PM~7518894
> *this is what i got ryan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this impala has seen it's day's...RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I FOUND THESE. LOOKING FOR THESE.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BIGGS THAT IMPALA IS CLEAN :wow: . AND DAMN THATS ALOT OF WHEELS :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 20 2007, 09:44 PM~7519005
> *hell yea bro, that's the ticket. anything you need?
> *


NA BRO IT'A ALL GOOD, YOU HOOK ME UP ALL THE TIME. I'LL SEND IT OUT BY FRIDAY.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE IMPALA WAS BUILT BACK IN 99 BRO. IT'S JUST BEEN PUT AWAY IN THE BOX .


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 09:51 PM~7519083
> *THE IMPALA WAS BUILT BACK IN 99 BRO.  IT'S JUST BEEN PUT AWAY IN THE BOX .
> *


DAMN. WHAT KINDS OF WHEELS ARE IN THE BOX :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

love the paint marinate :thumbsup: i'll say it b4 anyone else 
I WONT COPY IT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 20 2007, 09:54 PM~7519108
> *DAMN.  WHAT KINDS OF WHEELS ARE IN THE BOX :0
> *


ALOT OF OLD SPOKE'S AND RIMS.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 09:55 PM~7519120
> *ALOT OF OLD SPOKE'S AND RIMS.
> *


DAMN AND I THOUGHT I HAD ALOT OF WHEELS SITTING IN MY ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 11:49 PM~7519065
> *NA BRO IT'A ALL GOOD, YOU HOOK ME UP ALL THE TIME. I'LL SEND IT  OUT BY FRIDAY.
> *


you know i got plenty of spare parts and goodies layin around, just hit me up when you are in need  

I'll be sending you the master/mold back this week, so lemme know if i need to toss anything else in


----------



## Mr Biggs

I GOT A FEW OTHER BOXE'S SOME WHERE AROUND HERE FULL OF RIMS AND TIRE'S TOO.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 20 2007, 09:59 PM~7519160
> *you know i got plenty of spare parts and goodies layin around, just hit me up when you are in need
> 
> I'll be sending you the master/mold back this week, so lemme know if i need to toss anything else in
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BRO...I'LL LET YOU KNOW IF I NEED SOMETHING.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 09:12 PM~7519263
> *IT'S ALL GOOD BRO...I'LL LET YOU KNOW IF I NEED SOMETHING.
> *



PRIMO, ANY THICK PEGASUS WHITE WALLS?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 20 2007, 10:17 PM~7519308
> *PRIMO, ANY THICK PEGASUS WHITE WALLS?
> *


ALL I FOUND WAS THESE PRIMO. THEY ARE THE TAPE ONE'S. BUT ONLY 3 OF THEM.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 09:31 PM~7519410
> *ALL I FOUND WAS THESE PRIMO. THEY ARE THE TAPE ONE'S. BUT ONLY 3 OF THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'LL TAKE THEM. I HAVE THE WHITE WALLS FOR THEM PRIMO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 21 2007, 12:57 AM~7519605
> *I'LL TAKE THEM. I HAVE THE WHITE WALLS FOR THEM PRIMO.
> *


Beto ! I think i have a shit load of them old soild plastic tires that came with the frist sets of Pegaus wheels ! They match the other 3 !


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 09:59 PM~7519615
> *Beto  !  I  think i  have  a  shit  load  of  them old  soild  plastic  tires  that  came  with the  frist  sets  of  Pegaus  wheels !    They  match the  other  3  !
> *


KOOL PM ME I'LL TAKE THEM


----------



## Mr Biggs

PRIMO IF IT'S JUST THE TIRE'S YOU NEED I GOT ALL OF THESE..


----------



## betoscustoms

YEAH THAT WILL WORK PRIMO, I HAVE THE WHITEWALL TO PUT ON THEM. I'LL TAKE THEM. THANKS


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 20 2007, 11:26 PM~7519739
> *YEAH THAT WILL WORK PRIMO, I HAVE THE WHITEWALL TO PUT ON THEM. I'LL TAKE THEM. THANKS
> *


I'LL SEND THEM OUT ON FRIDAY PRIMO.


----------



## betoscustoms

MUCHAS GRACIAS PRIMITO


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 20 2007, 11:28 PM~7519751
> *MUCHAS GRACIAS PRIMITO
> *


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS TWINN, BIGG C, MKD904, STILLDOWN........ :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

NICE WORK EDDIE. THE PATTERNS LOOK GREAT. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 21 2007, 07:40 AM~7520498
> *
> NICE WORK EDDIE. THE PATTERNS LOOK GREAT. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.
> 
> *



GRACIAS BETO.....I THINK I GOT SOME OF THOSE OG TIRES AT THE PAD...I'LL CHECK TODAY


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 05:45 AM~7520520
> *GRACIAS BETO.....I THINK I GOT SOME OF THOSE OG TIRES AT THE PAD...I'LL CHECK TODAY
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 21 2007, 07:49 AM~7520546
> *
> *



WHATS UP BETO...NO BUILDING?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 10:31 PM~7519410
> *ALL I FOUND WAS THESE PRIMO. THEY ARE THE TAPE ONE'S. BUT ONLY 3 OF THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW THOSE ARE TIGHT :wow: :0


----------



## modeltech

going to pull this out of storage and finish it!!!


----------



## 408models

Heres were im at with the MC, just waiting for the firewall to dry so i can put everything together.


----------



## modeltech

lookin nice real nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

NICE CARS 408 AND MODEL TECH


----------



## LowandBeyond

both them are nice!!


----------



## 408models

*Also finished painting the vinyl top, thanks biggs for the tip. Need to finish the interior and the motor. The interior is going to be tan so i was thinking about maybe naming the car PEANUT BUTTER & JELLY since the inside is tan and the outside is purple. what do you all think*


----------



## MARINATE

WHATS THE COLOR OF THAT TOP...THAT KOLOR WOULD LOOK TIGHT IN THE 74 GLASSHOUSE


----------



## modeltech

sweet!! man you are throwin some sweet rides out bro!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 07:14 AM~7520949
> *WHATS THE COLOR OF THAT TOP...THAT KOLOR WOULD LOOK TIGHT IN THE 74 GLASSHOUSE
> *


THANKS HOMIES. and MODELTECH NICE RIDE , STILL LOOKS WET AS ALWAYS.

*MARINATE its a TAMYAIA LAVENDER, and i added a DULL COAT to it. *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2007, 09:21 AM~7521006
> *THANKS HOMIES. and MODELTECH NICE RIDE , STILL LOOKS WET AS ALWAYS.
> 
> MARINATE its a TAMYAIA LAVENDER, and i added a DULL COAT to it.
> *



YEAH I GOT THAT KOLOR TO! THANKS


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2007, 08:12 AM~7520935
> *Also finished painting the vinyl top,SMUCKER'S</span> EITHER WAY THEY BOTH ARE GOOD. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>YOU ARE WELCOME HOMIE. *


----------



## modeltech

any one have some nice resin carbs??? i need 2!!!


----------



## MARINATE

goober is ol school shit!


----------



## drnitrus

LOOKIN TIGHT 408 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

might have to steal that color combo some day :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 08:34 AM~7521091
> *goober is ol school shit!
> *


THAT'S ALL I STILL EAT. ON WONDER BREAD TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 21 2007, 09:33 AM~7521082
> *any one have some nice resin carbs??? i need 2!!!
> *



:dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 09:41 AM~7521123
> *THAT'S ALL I STILL EAT.  ON WONDER BREAD TOO. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 21 2007, 08:43 AM~7521140
> *:dunno:
> *


LET ME LOOK I MIGHT HAVE SOME.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 08:44 AM~7521143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT BE THE ONE. :biggrin: IM JUST A BIG KID......!


----------



## MARINATE

HEY BIGGS BY THE WAY THANKS FOR CALLING BACK LAST NIGHT FOOLIO!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 08:51 AM~7521191
> *HEY BIGGS BY THE WAY THANKS FOR CALLING BACK LAST NIGHT FOOLIO!
> *


CHECK YOU PHONE ESE I JUST CALLED YOU 5 TIME'S WEY. AND YOU DIDN'T PICK UP. :angry: AND ONE WAS LAST NIGHT.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 09:48 AM~7521168
> *LET ME LOOK I MIGHT HAVE SOME.
> *



appreciate homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 09:53 AM~7521201
> *CHECK YOU PHONE ESE I JUST CALLED YOU 5 TIME'S WEY.  AND YOU DIDN'T PICK UP. :angry:
> *



NO MANCHES WEY.....YOU WERE TO BUSY EATING GOOBER! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

the lac and monte are both lookin sweet 408 :thumbsup: does the monte kit come with those cylinders in the front?


and i would like to thank beto for the invite to the club 

i will do my best trying to keep up and rep the MCBA :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 08:54 AM~7521207
> *NO MANCHES WEY.....YOU WERE TO BUSY EATING GOOBER! :biggrin:
> *


LAST NIGHT I WAS BUSY EATING "PAN" :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WELCOME HOME STILLDOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 21 2007, 08:54 AM~7521210
> *the lac and monte are both lookin sweet 408 :thumbsup: does the monte kit come with those cylinders in the front?
> and i would like to thank beto for the invite to the club
> 
> i will do my best trying to keep up and rep the MCBA :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TO THE M.C.B.A. HOMIE.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: thanks im glad to be a part of it :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 21 2007, 07:54 AM~7521210
> *the lac and monte are both lookin sweet 408 :thumbsup: does the monte kit come with those cylinders in the front?
> and i would like to thank beto for the invite to the club
> 
> i will do my best trying to keep up and rep the MCBA :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME BRO :biggrin: 

and yeah the monte comes with those cylinders.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 09:55 AM~7521214
> *LAST NIGHT I WAS BUSY EATING "PAN"  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:  ME TO.....OL LADY BROKE A MEXICAN OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

welcome stilldownivlife :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

Welcome aboard Homie!!!


----------



## modeltech

good to have ya aboard stilldown!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 10:55 AM~7521214
> *LAST NIGHT I WAS BUSY EATING "PAN"  :biggrin:
> *


"PAN" ? 


Do you mean Panocha ? I thought you bought a dog ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 10:08 AM~7521314
> *"PAN" ?
> Do  you  mean    Panocha  ?  I thought  you    bought  a dog  !    LOL!
> *



YES MINI THATS GROWN FOLKSTUFF! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 09:08 AM~7521314
> *"PAN" ?
> Do  you  mean    Panocha  ?   I thought  you    bought  a dog  !    LOL!
> *


YEAH I GOT A DOG . BUT I GOT ME A YOUNG 23 YEAR OLD KITTEN TOO!!!!!!!!!!! AND SHE IS FIIIIIIINE. :biggrin: AND STILL IN TRAINNING TOO.


----------



## kustombuilder

you guys are growing.thats good.happy for you all.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 10:38 AM~7521491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 07:51 AM~7521191
> *HEY BIGGS BY THE WAY THANKS FOR CALLING BACK LAST NIGHT FOOLIO!
> *


HOMIE IF YOU TALKING TO, I'LL TALK TO YOU.......WEY


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 21 2007, 11:42 AM~7521909
> *HOMIE IF YOU TALKING TO, I'LL TALK TO YOU.......WEY
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

HERE YOU GO DAVID! :0


----------



## MARINATE

YO BIGGS!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 03:04 PM~7522774
> *HERE YOU GO DAVID! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


















:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

OOUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHH!!! sweeeeeeeeeeettt!! dead nuts on bro!!!


----------



## modeltech




----------



## MARINATE

OH SNAP!


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## lonnie

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

WELCOME STILLDOWN :wave: 


AND M.C.B.A EVERYBODYS BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

welcome Stilldown............


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD MINI......




MORNING HOMIES! :wave: PULLED OUT THE RAG CADI LAST NIGHT


----------



## modeltech

:0


----------



## twinn

looks good ***********


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 22 2007, 09:05 AM~7529003
> *looks good ***********
> *


X-2 DAVID LOOKING GOOD. 







AKA ***********. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

What Up Fam Just Got Back From Riverside CA "I" Did A Photoshoot For Lowrider Magazine about a downsizing your setup tech keep an eye out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 09:28 AM~7529112
> *What Up Fam Just Got Back From Riverside CA "I" Did A Photoshoot For Lowrider Magazine about a downsizing your setup tech keep an eye out :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD OF CALLED ME. IM 20 MIN FROM RIVERSIDE.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 09:29 AM~7529123
> *YOU SHOULD OF CALLED ME. IM 20 MIN FROM RIVERSIDE.
> *


damn maybe next time we were at custom lows right off alamo (jesse's shop)


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 09:33 AM~7529142
> *damn maybe next time we were at custom lows right off alamo (jesse's shop)
> *


YEAH I KNOW WHERE IT'S AT. MAYBE NEXT TIME.


----------



## drnitrus

My first one finished as a M.C.B.A. member :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOK'S NICE BRO... :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

Thanks Biggs. I needed to get a quick one done to get back on track.


----------



## SOLO1

good job bro


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: thats gangster shit right there :thumbsup: 

and thanks for the welcome everyone :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## MARINATE

MARINATE 363  :biggrin: 
Mr Biggs 224 
Minidreams Inc. 191 
betoscustoms 170 
408models 161 
twinn 160 
zfelix78caddy 148 
bigdogg323 126 
mitchapalooza65 104 
modeltech 96 
SOLO1 76 
didimakeyascream 73 
SCOOBY SNACKS 64 
MKD904 61 
kustombuilder 52 
1ofaknd 51 
drnitrus 48 
pokey6733 43 
Blue s10 40 
1low64 37 
LowandBeyond 37 
tatman 27 
Big_Vato23 25 
Models IV Life 22 
wagonguy 22 
stilldownivlife 21 
87burb 15 
pancho1969 14 
S-10sForever 14 
BigPoppa 13 
THEREGAL 11 
BiggC 10 
Project59 10 
lonnie 9 
King Of Rimz 9 
88mcls 6 
Stickz 6 
65lorider 6 
Black 78 MC 6 
vengence 5 
radicalplastic09 5 
bigal602 5 
Firefly 5 
CHR1S619 4 
Linc 4 
lowridin14 4 
ElRafa 4 
sinister 4 
swanginbows 3 
lowridermodels 3 
importmadness 3 
awbcrazy 3 
MARIO ESTRADA 3 
jevries 3 
bluesonoma 3 
MaZeRaT 3 
TIME MACHINE 2 
Lownslow302 2 
95imp 2 
raystrey 2 
skeazy 2 
AZTEKONE 2 
d1ulove2h8 2 
ShowRodFreak 2 
BONAFIDE_G 2 
lowrider drive 2 
BiggDeee 2 
M.C.B.A. scout 1 
ptman2002 1 
UCE 94 1 
DEUCES76 1 
Revolution909 1 
85CrownVictoria 1 
OJ Hydraulics 1 
aztek_warrior 1 
Kreator 1 
abel 1 
ItalianStallion131 1 
EVIL C 1 
CHE1 1 
B1gB0dYr0LLin 1 
tre's ride 1 
deville 1 
PIGEON 1 
mista_gonzo 1 
NorCalLux 1 
[[UnFaDeAbLe]] 1 
Ram2003 1 
SypnOnSiZZerB 1 
KandyCaddy 1 
lowforlife 1 
SIK_9D1 1 
urjustamemory 1 
All Out Customs 1 
Chromecop 1 
holly.hoodlum 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2007, 12:45 PM~7530245
> *MARINATE 363  :biggrin:
> Mr Biggs 224
> Minidreams Inc. 191
> betoscustoms 170
> 408models 161
> twinn 160
> zfelix78caddy 148
> bigdogg323 126
> mitchapalooza65 104
> modeltech 96
> SOLO1 76
> didimakeyascream 73
> SCOOBY SNACKS 64
> MKD904 61
> kustombuilder 52
> 1ofaknd 51
> drnitrus 48
> pokey6733 43
> Blue s10 40
> 1low64 37
> LowandBeyond 37
> tatman 27
> Big_Vato23 25
> Models IV Life 22
> wagonguy 22
> stilldownivlife 21
> 87burb 15
> pancho1969 14
> S-10sForever 14
> BigPoppa 13
> THEREGAL 11
> BiggC 10
> Project59 10
> lonnie 9
> King Of Rimz 9
> 88mcls 6
> Stickz 6
> 65lorider 6
> Black 78 MC 6
> vengence 5
> radicalplastic09 5
> bigal602 5
> Firefly 5
> CHR1S619 4
> Linc 4
> lowridin14 4
> ElRafa 4
> sinister 4
> swanginbows 3
> lowridermodels 3
> importmadness 3
> awbcrazy 3
> MARIO ESTRADA 3
> jevries 3
> bluesonoma 3
> MaZeRaT 3
> TIME MACHINE 2
> Lownslow302 2
> 95imp 2
> raystrey 2
> skeazy 2
> AZTEKONE 2
> d1ulove2h8 2
> ShowRodFreak 2
> BONAFIDE_G 2
> lowrider drive 2
> BiggDeee 2
> M.C.B.A. scout 1
> ptman2002 1
> UCE 94 1
> DEUCES76 1
> Revolution909 1
> 85CrownVictoria 1
> OJ Hydraulics 1
> aztek_warrior 1
> Kreator 1
> abel 1
> ItalianStallion131 1
> EVIL C 1
> CHE1 1
> B1gB0dYr0LLin 1
> tre's ride 1
> deville 1
> PIGEON 1
> mista_gonzo 1
> NorCalLux 1
> [[UnFaDeAbLe]] 1
> Ram2003 1
> SypnOnSiZZerB 1
> KandyCaddy 1
> lowforlife 1
> SIK_9D1 1
> urjustamemory 1
> All Out Customs 1
> Chromecop 1
> holly.hoodlum 1
> Close window & open topic
> *



WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THAT'S JUST REPPING FOR THE CLUB NOT WHORING!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2007, 12:53 PM~7530283
> *THAT'S JUST REPPING FOR THE CLUB NOT WHORING!
> *



lol :biggrin: u wanna 68 rag homie???? :biggrin:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327369


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 03:06 PM~7530352
> *lol :biggrin: u wanna  68 rag homie???? :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327369
> *


that shit is tight man!!! needs to be cleaned up at least Im sure it would help get rid of it

:tears: if only i had that kind of extra cash


----------



## All Out Customs

There you go, that is some nice work, my hat's off to all your club members for putting it down.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 22 2007, 01:17 PM~7530411
> *that shit is tight man!!!  needs to be cleaned up at least Im sure it would help get rid of it
> 
> :tears: if only i had that kind of extra cash
> *



belive me before i took them pics i busted out a rag and tryed dusting it off myself lol should have pulled it out and hosed it down but wth for it looks tigfht even when its dirty LOL


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 03:06 PM~7530352
> *lol :biggrin: u wanna  68 rag homie???? :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327369
> *



DAMMMNN thats badd :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2007, 01:45 PM~7530245
> *<span style='color:blue'>SOLO1 76
> didimakeyascream 73
> SCOOBY SNACKS 64
> MKD904 61
> kustombuilder 52
> 1ofaknd 51
> drnitrus 48
> pokey6733 43
> Blue s10 40
> 1low64 37
> LowandBeyond 37
> tatman 27
> Big_Vato23 25
> Models IV Life 22
> wagonguy 22
> stilldownivlife 21
> 87burb 15
> pancho1969 14
> S-10sForever 14
> BigPoppa 13
> THEREGAL 11
> BiggC 10
> Project59 10
> lonnie 9
> King Of Rimz 9
> 88mcls 6
> Stickz 6
> 65lorider 6
> Black 78 MC 6
> vengence 5
> radicalplastic09 5
> bigal602 5
> Firefly 5
> CHR1S619 4
> Linc 4
> lowridin14 4
> ElRafa 4
> sinister 4
> swanginbows 3
> lowridermodels 3
> importmadness 3
> awbcrazy 3
> MARIO ESTRADA 3
> jevries 3
> bluesonoma 3
> MaZeRaT 3
> TIME MACHINE 2
> Lownslow302 2
> 95imp 2
> raystrey 2
> skeazy 2
> AZTEKONE 2
> d1ulove2h8 2
> ShowRodFreak 2
> BONAFIDE_G 2
> lowrider drive 2
> BiggDeee 2
> M.C.B.A. scout 1
> ptman2002 1
> UCE 94 1
> DEUCES76 1
> Revolution909 1
> 85CrownVictoria 1
> OJ Hydraulics 1
> aztek_warrior 1
> Kreator 1
> abel 1
> ItalianStallion131 1
> EVIL C 1
> CHE1 1
> B1gB0dYr0LLin 1
> tre's ride 1
> deville 1
> PIGEON 1
> mista_gonzo 1
> NorCalLux 1
> [[UnFaDeAbLe]] 1
> Ram2003 1
> SypnOnSiZZerB 1
> KandyCaddy 1
> lowforlife 1
> SIK_9D1 1
> urjustamemory 1
> All Out Customs 1
> Chromecop 1
> holly.hoodlum 1
> Close window & open topic
> *


m.c.b.a are a bunch of whores :0


----------



## modeltech

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 01:29 PM~7530482
> *belive me before i took them pics i busted out a rag and tryed dusting it off myself lol should have pulled it out and hosed it down but wth for it looks tigfht even when its dirty LOL
> *


I SEEN THAT RIDE BEFORE IT'S CLEAN AS FUCK. I THINK THAT'S THE CAR WHO SUNSET STRIP COPPIED SINCE IT NEVER CAME OUT. MY X HOMIE BOBBY FROM THE CANDY CONNECTION USED TO PAINT LIKE THAT AND HE WAS IN RIVERSIDE TOO. BUT HE BURNED TOO MANY PEOPLE SO HE GOT OUT OF THE BUSS.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2007, 12:45 PM~7530245
> *twinn 79,356                      NO JUST TWINN
> 
> zfelix78caddy 148
> bigdogg323 126
> mitchapalooza65 104
> modeltech 96
> SOLO1 76
> didimakeyascream 73
> SCOOBY SNACKS 64
> MKD904 61
> kustombuilder 52
> 1ofaknd 51
> drnitrus 48
> pokey6733 43
> Blue s10 40
> 1low64 37
> LowandBeyond 37
> tatman 27
> Big_Vato23 25
> Models IV Life 22
> wagonguy 22
> stilldownivlife 21
> 87burb 15
> pancho1969 14
> S-10sForever 14
> BigPoppa 13
> THEREGAL 11
> BiggC 10
> Project59 10
> lonnie 9
> King Of Rimz 9
> 88mcls 6
> Stickz 6
> 65lorider 6
> Black 78 MC 6
> vengence 5
> radicalplastic09 5
> bigal602 5
> Firefly 5
> CHR1S619 4
> Linc 4
> lowridin14 4
> ElRafa 4
> sinister 4
> swanginbows 3
> lowridermodels 3
> importmadness 3
> awbcrazy 3
> MARIO ESTRADA 3
> jevries 3
> bluesonoma 3
> MaZeRaT 3
> TIME MACHINE 2
> Lownslow302 2
> 95imp 2
> raystrey 2
> skeazy 2
> AZTEKONE 2
> d1ulove2h8 2
> ShowRodFreak 2
> BONAFIDE_G 2
> lowrider drive 2
> BiggDeee 2
> M.C.B.A. scout 1
> ptman2002 1
> UCE 94 1
> DEUCES76 1
> Revolution909 1
> 85CrownVictoria 1
> OJ Hydraulics 1
> aztek_warrior 1
> Kreator 1
> abel 1
> ItalianStallion131 1
> EVIL C 1
> CHE1 1
> B1gB0dYr0LLin 1
> tre's ride 1
> deville 1
> PIGEON 1
> mista_gonzo 1
> NorCalLux 1
> [[UnFaDeAbLe]] 1
> Ram2003 1
> SypnOnSiZZerB 1
> KandyCaddy 1
> lowforlife 1
> SIK_9D1 1
> urjustamemory 1
> All Out Customs 1
> Chromecop 1
> holly.hoodlum 1
> Close window & open topic
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 02:45 PM~7530597
> *I SEEN THAT RIDE BEFORE IT'S CLEAN AS FUCK.  I THINK THAT'S THE CAR WHO SUNSET STRIP COPPIED SINCE IT NEVER CAME OUT.  MY X HOMIE BOBBY FROM THE CANDY CONNECTION USED TO PAINT LIKE THAT AND HE WAS IN RIVERSIDE TOO.  BUT HE BURNED TOO MANY PEOPLE SO HE GOT OUT OF THE BUSS.
> *



bobby from group?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 01:45 PM~7530597
> *I SEEN THAT RIDE BEFORE IT'S CLEAN AS FUCK.  I THINK THAT'S THE CAR WHO SUNSET STRIP COPPIED SINCE IT NEVER CAME OUT.  MY X HOMIE BOBBY FROM THE CANDY CONNECTION USED TO PAINT LIKE THAT AND HE WAS IN RIVERSIDE TOO.  BUT HE BURNED TOO MANY PEOPLE SO HE GOT OUT OF THE BUSS.
> *



yeah it is a clean ass ride just needs some love and to get outta jesse's dirty ass shop LOL foreelz though there was a baby blue 64 in there and it had so much dust on it it looked 2 tone light brown and blue :uh: LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2007, 01:47 PM~7530612
> *bobby from group?
> *


YUP.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 02:48 PM~7530617
> *YUP.
> *


THAT FOOL LIVES IN PRESCOTT 1/2 HOUR AWAY FROM ME


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 01:47 PM~7530614
> *yeah it is a clean ass ride just needs some love and to get outta jesse's dirty ass shop LOL  foreelz though there was a baby blue 64 in there and it had so much dust on it it looked 2 tone light brown and blue :uh: LOL
> *


BOBBY PAINTED MY 63 RAG AND EVEANS AUTO UPLOSTERY DID THE GUT'S.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2007, 01:49 PM~7530622
> *THAT FOOL LIVES IN PRESCOTT 1/2 HOUR AWAY FROM ME
> *


I HAD TO MAKE HIM FINISH MY RIDE AT GUN POINT. HE WASNT ABOUT TO BURN ME. WE CAME UP ON DAYTON'S, PUMP'S, AND ALL KIND'S OF OTHER SHIT FROM HIS SHOP.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

whore


----------



## twinn

mini needs his rocks


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 16 2007, 08:20 AM~7489869
> *This will be one of my favorite builds. 1953 chevy belair, this one will be dedicated to my nieces who mean the world to me. There 2 little twin girls. Thanks to 1OFAKIND for the decal again. I do everything for these girls as if they were my own, so just thought i why not make a model with a mural of them just like i was goin to do on my real car back then before i sold it.  Tring to come up with a name for this ride and put it on the trunk under neath there mural, i was thinking of LITTLE ANGELS, DOUBLE TROUBLE, thats it so far IF YOU GUYS HAVE SOME IDEAS LET ME KNOW. Open to some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HOMIE WHERE DID YOU GET THAT COLOR,I'M BUILDING A 58 AND MY WIFE WANTS ME TO PAINT IT WHITE BUT I DON'T WANT PLAIN WHITE,AND I THINK THAT'S A BAD COLOR...U SAID IT WAS SNOW WHITE PEARL RIGHT? I WANT TO GET MY HAND S ON SOME OF THAT,THANKS 4 UR HELP ESE


----------



## zfelix

MARINATE PM ME YOUR ADDY TRUCK WILL BE FINISHED TONIGHT


----------



## Mr Biggs

ENJOY. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Daymn man your skills are CLEAN [/b]


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie.


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## BiggC

:0 Lookin' good Homie!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Damn Biggs, nice work so far on that LS Cutty!


----------



## pancho1969

LOKIN GOOD BIGGS :thumbsup: 

GOT MY CADDY DONE TONIGHT.WILL POST OUTSIDE PICS TOMARROW


----------



## Mr Biggs

looking good pancho..


----------



## tyhodge07

like the caddy, just seems like theres too much tire on them rims :thumbsup: paint is cool too, what color is it


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 22 2007, 04:21 PM~7531993
> *HEY HOMIE WHERE DID YOU GET THAT COLOR,I'M BUILDING A 58 AND MY WIFE WANTS ME TO PAINT IT WHITE BUT I DON'T WANT PLAIN WHITE,AND I THINK THAT'S A BAD COLOR...U SAID IT WAS SNOW WHITE PEARL RIGHT? I WANT TO GET MY HAND S ON SOME OF THAT,THANKS 4 UR HELP ESE
> 
> 
> *


YEAH ITS THE SNOW WHITE PEARL FROM HOK THAT THEY SELL AT WALMART.

:0 :biggrin: NICE CUTTY BIGGS CAN'T WAIT

CADI LOOKS GOOD PANCHO :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 01:06 PM~7530352
> *lol :biggrin: u wanna  68 rag homie???? :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327369
> *


:wow: FELIX HOW MUCH FOR IT :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 sweet :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 11:31 PM~7534237
> *ENJOY. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 23 2007, 08:12 AM~7535939
> *:wow: FELIX HOW MUCH FOR IT :wow:
> *



30 g's


----------



## pancho1969

HERES A COUPLE OUTSIDE PICS OF THE CADDY


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 23 2007, 02:23 PM~7538194
> *30 g's
> *


DAMN :wow: NOW IF I COULD ONLY ROB A BANK AND BUY IT :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

:wow: THE CADDY IS TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Damn Pancho that came out CLEAN


----------



## zfelix

MINUS THE RADIATOR HOSE AND THE 2 REAR HYDRO HARDLINES IN THE BED I DUB THIS ONE 

DONE DEAL














































ditryass aircleaner i gotta wipe it off :uh:


----------



## zfelix

Gettin Ready To GO To AZ FOr It's First Show :biggrin:














































next stop Cactus Classic Model Car Show


----------



## wagonguy

damn zack, that thing is hella low!!!

looks good, it will look better once you get that radiator hose  LOL

keep them nice builds coming!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 23 2007, 07:43 PM~7539713
> *damn zack, that thing is hella low!!!
> 
> looks good, it will look better once you get that radiator hose  LOL
> 
> keep them nice builds coming!
> *



thanks bro!


----------



## 1ofaknd

that thing is clean man!!!

I only have one gripe, i dont like the disconnect in the bed. lol


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 23 2007, 07:47 PM~7539732
> *that thing is clean man!!!
> 
> I only have one gripe, i dont like the disconnect in the bed. lol
> *



thanks bro and i thought it added a lil bit of detail oh well i like it :biggrin: just gotta glue it down to the mirror so it isnt floating lol


----------



## pancho1969

GREAT BUILD FELIX


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Felix-----looks sick bro, really clean build, paint work and chroming are both awesome!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 23 2007, 09:50 PM~7539752
> *thanks bro and i thought it added a lil bit of detail oh well i like it :biggrin: just gotta glue it down to the mirror so it isnt floating lol
> *


Just seems out of place on such a nice show truck. maybe it's just me, lol


----------



## zfelix

thanks everyone for feedback on it


----------



## Pokey

Damn Zack, the truck looks BADASS!!!

I like the avatar too!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: man that caddy is blinding pancho love the paint 


:thumbsup: and that truck looks great felix - mad props on the paint and interior 

2 more clean builds for the mcba :thumbsup: 










reminds me i gotta finish my s10 from the truck buildoff :happysad:


----------



## Mr Biggs

here is the Cutlass supreme ls all done and ready to cast.



















:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 23 2007, 11:06 PM~7541360
> *here is the Cutlass supreme ls all done and ready to cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOOK FUCKIN KLEAN PRIMO, YOU BRINING IT TO STOCKTON?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 23 2007, 11:06 PM~7541360
> *here is the Cutlass supreme ls all done and ready to cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOOKIN FUCKIN KLEAN PRIMO, YOU BRINGING IT TO STOCKTON?


----------



## jevries

EXCELLENT JOB! Looks clean as hel!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 24 2007, 03:10 AM~7541647
> *EXCELLENT JOB! Looks clean as hel!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's homie's. 
The big body is next, and almost done. Thank's to some help from david. I just had too much shit on my plate. But now it's on like Donky Kong. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

DAM dogg madd props!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 24 2007, 01:06 AM~7541360
> *here is the Cutlass supreme ls all done and ready to cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## vengence

sweet convertable david,

i see the model i want in the background of the last pic though :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Hey guyssss----I am basically moved into the new house tommorow, and since I had today off other than my lacrosse game at 11am----I came home and decided to spray my first paintjob....

testors high gloss white, with high gloss clear----already looks great without clear, i will clear it monday, and before i leave for business at 6 tongiht try to get some pics up....i should be back full blast this week!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 24 2007, 01:57 PM~7542979
> *Hey guyssss----I am basically moved into the new house tommorow, and since I had today off other than my lacrosse game at 11am----I came home and decided to spray my first paintjob....
> 
> testors high gloss white, with high gloss clear----already looks great without clear, i will clear it monday, and before i leave for business at 6 tongiht try to get some pics up....i should be back full blast this week!!
> *


It'll look great for awhile but over time it'll start to turn yellow with the Testors stuff Bro. Just a heads up.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 24 2007, 12:14 PM~7543066
> *It'll look great for awhile but over time it'll start to turn yellow with the Testors stuff Bro. Just a heads up.
> *



yeah ive been warned lol---this was for a customer not for personal use.


what is the best rattle can to use, what does marinate use because i dont have time to learn from airbrush, but for now cans look great


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 24 2007, 12:23 PM~7543096
> *yeah ive been warned lol---this was for a customer not for personal use.
> what is the best rattle can to use, what does marinate use because i dont have time to learn from airbrush, but for now cans look great
> *


metal cast anadodize surface color system. from DUPLI/COLOR..
apply as needed only like candy.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 24 2007, 12:41 PM~7543187
> *metal cast anadodize surface color system. from DUPLI/COLOR..
> apply as needed only like candy.
> *



wordddd---sounds great----i wanna see some more of your impalamino


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 24 2007, 12:49 PM~7543213
> *wordddd---sounds great----i wanna see some more of your impalamino
> *


THAT'S NEXT.. GOT THE CUTTY OUT OF THE WAY. NOW ON TO MY 58 THEN THE MONTE CARLO, AND FINISH OFF THE IMPALAMINO. IT JUST NEED'S TO BE BARE-METALED AND CLEARED AND IT WILL BE DONE.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 24 2007, 12:52 PM~7543226
> *THAT'S NEXT.. GOT THE CUTTY OUT OF THE WAY. NOW ON TO MY 58 THEN THE MONTE CARLO, AND FINISH OFF THE IMPALAMINO. IT JUST NEED'S TO BE BARE-METALED AND CLEARED AND IT WILL BE DONE.
> *



what color did you wind up going with it??? lymetyme is ready for chrome and paint----could you do the chroming for me?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 24 2007, 12:54 PM~7543238
> *what color did you wind up going with it???  lymetyme is ready for chrome and paint----could you do the chroming for me?
> *


IT'S BLACK BASE WITH ICE BLUE PEARL. :0 SWEEEEET.
AS FOR THE CHROME I'LL PM YOU THE ADDY IT'S MUCH CHEAPER AND FASTER.


----------



## MKD904

Got my order today Ryan....Thanks again... The Foils in good shape too....Appreciate it and the fast shipping.....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 24 2007, 03:25 PM~7543350
> *Got my order today Ryan....Thanks again... The Foils in good shape too....Appreciate it and the fast shipping.....
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

WHATS GOING DOWN HOMIES....IN THE SHOP WORKING ON THE G-HOUSE....BIGGS HOLLA AT ME :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 24 2007, 06:38 PM~7544636
> *WHATS GOING DOWN HOMIES....IN THE SHOP WORKING ON THE G-HOUSE....BIGGS HOLLA AT ME :biggrin:
> *



:wave: wat up G


----------



## MARINATE

OH SNAP...LOOKS GOOD...HOPEFULLY U'LL TAKE SOMETHING IN AZ..THE COMP IS HARD...RACIST BASTARDS..LOL


----------



## zfelix

hopefully we'll see though i couldnt find a good set of jackstands for the right price so might just have u send you the truck and mirror only :happysad: im still lookin though 

then im workin on a secerate project only 1 person knows about and i got the cutty to finish i finished the body work today its ready for paint


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 24 2007, 07:47 PM~7544667
> *hopefully we'll see though i couldnt find a good set of jackstands for the right price so might just have u send you the truck and mirror only :happysad: im still lookin though
> 
> then im workin on a secerate project only 1 person knows about and i got the cutty to finish i finished the body work today its ready for paint
> *



X-2 BRO WORKING ON THE RAG CUTHROAT & THE HARDTOP CUTHROAT :0 TRYING TO FINISH UP THE 74 & 76 G-HOUSES


----------



## drnitrus

that looks bad ass zack!!


----------



## SOLO1

whats up M.C.B.A. :wave:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 24 2007, 10:32 PM~7545925
> *whats up M.C.B.A.  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE TRUCK CAME OUT CLEAN ZACK.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 25 2007, 07:02 AM~7546687
> *THE TRUCK CAME OUT CLEAN ZACK.
> *


x2 Sick truck Zack!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I'm packin things up and was screwing around.....


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

WHATS UP M.C.B.A.!!!!!!THROW IT UP!!!!!!!!REPRESENT!!!!!YO ZACK THAT TRUCK IS SICK HOMIE!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 25 2007, 10:02 AM~7547257
> *WHATS UP M.C.B.A.!!!!!!THROW IT UP!!!!!!!!REPRESENT!!!!!YO ZACK THAT TRUCK IS SICK HOMIE!
> *


YOU SO CRAZY............. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## twinn




----------



## Pokey

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:wave:


----------



## 408models

hell yeah ZACK that truck is nice, good work bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave: M. C. B. A.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

kb did u get ur dog back?if u already said u did,i didnt read it.


----------



## Mr Biggs

wazup homeskillet's.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WAZ KRACKIN WEY


----------



## Mr Biggs

just got back from lunch with roger.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 02:47 PM~7554818
> *just got back from lunch with roger.
> *



OH SHIT......WHATS ROGER COOKIN UP?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

who is roger?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 01:54 PM~7554876
> *who is roger?
> *



ROGER CHAVEZ.. ONE OF THE BADDEST FABICATOR'S AND SOUND GUY'S AROUND.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its almost 4:00 where im at. by lunch do u mean a snack? what time is it in cali?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 02:38 PM~7554732
> *kb did u get ur dog back?if u already said u did,i didnt read it.
> *


nah i didnt homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

damn. sorry to hear that.


----------



## betoscustoms

WHAT'S UP BIGGS AND RAJ, RAJ DON'T FORGET LUNCH ON SUNDAY, HEY WAIT MAYBE BBQ AT MY HOUSE AFTER THE SHOW.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 03:02 PM~7554961
> *damn. sorry to hear that.
> *


thanks.it happens.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hola beto, did u get the rims to the post office today, when do u think i will get them?btw, do u have a 62 impala drop top?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 26 2007, 02:03 PM~7554968
> *WHAT'S UP BIGGS AND RAJ, RAJ DON'T FORGET LUNCH ON SUNDAY, HEY WAIT MAYBE BBQ AT MY HOUSE AFTER THE SHOW.
> *


THAT WILL WORK PRIMO. BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO BUY THE WHOLE ANGUS TO FEED US. :biggrin: BIG BELLY CREW.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 01:08 PM~7555015
> *THAT WILL WORK PRIMO. BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO BUY THE WHOLE ANGUS TO FEED US.  :biggrin:  BIG BELLY CREW.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 02:18 PM~7555099
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. THIS IS MY LAST B-B-QUE.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 03:21 PM~7555124
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.  THIS IS MY LAST B-B-QUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some nice bbq. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 03:25 PM~7555165
> *
> *


its ok.dont invite a nikka.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 26 2007, 02:28 PM~7555182
> *its ok.dont invite a nikka.
> *


TAKE YOUR ASS UP TO STOCKTON..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 26 2007, 02:28 PM~7555182
> *its ok.dont invite a nikka.
> *


what the fuck you say?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 01:05 PM~7554982
> *hola beto, did u get the rims to the post office today, when do u think i will get them?btw, do u have a 62 impala drop top?
> *


YES SHIPPED TODAY
YES I DO HAVE DROP TOPS


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 01:08 PM~7555015
> *THAT WILL WORK PRIMO. BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO BUY THE WHOLE ANGUS TO FEED US.  :biggrin:  BIG BELLY CREW.
> *


NO WORRIES WE'LL TAKE MY NIEGHORBORS COWS, MEMEBR I LIVE IN FARMLAND


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 26 2007, 02:52 PM~7555400
> *NO WORRIES WE'LL TAKE MY NIEGHORBORS COWS, MEMEBR I LIVE IN FARMLAND
> *


  :thumbsup: LET'S DO SOME COW TIPPING.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 26 2007, 01:51 PM~7555380
> *YES SHIPPED TODAY
> YES I DO HAVE DROP TOPS
> *


hey i asked you for one a while back :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how much for one on paypal?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls+Mar 26 2007, 03:50 PM~7555369-->
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck you say?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its compton talk homie. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 03:42 PM~7555301
> *TAKE YOUR ASS UP TO STOCKTON..
> *


<---calling greyhound.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

alright then


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 04:04 PM~7555503
> *alright then
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

WHATS UP M.C.B.A EVERYBODY LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: 

HERES MY 78 MONTE PROMO I REDID NOTHING SPECIAL JUST NEW PAINT AND WHEELS :biggrin: 


BEFORE











AFTER


----------



## betoscustoms

PANCHO THROW SOME CANDY OVER THAT FLAKE :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 26 2007, 07:05 PM~7557013
> *PANCHO THROW SOME CANDY OVER THAT FLAKE :biggrin:
> *



I WAS GOING TO SPRAY CANDY RED OVER IT BUT I LIKED THIS COLOR SO I LEFT IT :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 26 2007, 06:12 PM~7557076
> *I WAS GOING TO SPRAY CANDY RED OVER IT BUT I LIKED THIS COLOR SO I LEFT IT  :biggrin:
> *


OKAY :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: some paint and rims really helped this out 
looks sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 26 2007, 07:05 PM~7557013
> *PANCHO THROW SOME CANDY OVER THAT FLAKE :biggrin:
> *


x2 maybe rootbeer brown


----------



## SOLO1

What up M.C.B.A. Does any one have a 67 impala body laying around????????


----------



## 408models

I think i will start a topic for this one so i don't keep crowding this one with more progress on this kit. Heres were i'm at foil is done:


----------



## modeltech

lookin real good man!! that color is just sweet!!


----------



## modeltech

what do ya think fellas?? just need to clear it now!!!


----------



## 408models

nice bro, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hows clearing the foil working for you, i usually foil after the clear.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 25 2007, 09:27 AM~7547109
> *x2 Sick truck Zack!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm packin things up and was screwing around.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY MKD WHAT KIT IS THIS. CAUSE I WANNA GET ONE :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 27 2007, 12:53 PM~7562016
> *nice bro, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: hows clearing the foil working for you, i usually foil after the clear.
> *


seems to be workin fine!! my monte i didnt and i wish i would have cause handleing it for assembly i had to redo, spots alot!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 27 2007, 08:43 AM~7559952
> *What up M.C.B.A.  Does any one have a 67 impala body laying around????????
> *


Damn ! I wish i would have seen this sooner ! I would have put in the box with the cutty !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Here a look at my 75 Promo !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2007, 04:34 PM~7563770
> *Here a    look  at  my  75  Promo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 r them graphics goin down the side or :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd

get a better pic of those mural bro


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS LIKE MY 76 MINI..GLAD YOU LIKE MY STYLE!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 27 2007, 05:35 PM~7563776
> *:0 r them graphics goin down the side or :dunno:
> *


I was over there when he put em on, said something about that Milf chick sending him some nudie pics and he had em made into decals.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2007, 03:40 PM~7563817
> *LOOKS LIKE MY 76 MINI..GLAD YOU LIKE MY STYLE!
> *



:roflmao: :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 27 2007, 03:41 PM~7563836
> *I was over there when he put em on, said something about that Milf chick sending him some nudie pics and he had em made into decals.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 27 2007, 04:41 PM~7563836
> *I was over there when he put em on, said something about that Milf chick sending him some nudie pics and he had em made into decals.
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 27 2007, 04:41 PM~7563836
> *I was over there when he put em on, said something about that Milf chick sending him some nudie pics and he had em made into decals.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2007, 02:42 PM~7563427
> *Damn  !  I  wish  i would  have  seen  this    sooner  !  I  would  have    put  in the  box  with the  cutty !
> *



Dam how much you want for it MINI????????????


----------



## MARINATE

8 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

HUH? 7 GUESTS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milfintraining, Big_Vato23


IS THIS THE ONE MINI?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

sweet, i like the ghost murals bro!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 27 2007, 07:14 PM~7564774
> *sweet, i like the ghost murals bro!!
> *


X2


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 27 2007, 05:41 PM~7563836
> *I was over there when he put em on, said something about that Milf chick sending him some nudie pics and he had em made into decals.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

looking good mini. nice color


----------



## 408models

*LOOKIN GOOD MINI.*

*Been wanting to see what those vinyl white walls from pegasus would look like on the new 5.20's. So this is some samples with them on and on some rides*.



























*WITH VINYL*









*WITH OUT VINYL*


















*
WHAT DO YOU THINK???*


----------



## MARINATE

ME PERSONALLY I LIKE THE 5'20 NO THICK WHITE WALLS


----------



## MARINATE

BEEN WORKING ON THIS ONE LATELY...HOMIES ALREADY KNOW.......I DIDN'T GO TO CRAZY ON THIS ONE I JUST PATTERNED THE SIDE & LEFT THE HOOD & TRUNK PLAIN JANE!...LOL.....I ALREADY KNOW ANOTHER RED ONE MARINATE..YUP I LIKE THAT COLOR..BRANDYWINE IS THE SHIT!

THE RAG CUTTHROAT!


----------



## 408models

i like both, but me i'm more into the thick white walls. :biggrin:


:0 :0 :0 THAT CUTTY IS SICK BRO, LOVIN THAT COLOR.


:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

that cutty is look real good!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!.... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

hey MARINATE do you buy those colors like that in a can, meaning from what company, i ask cause the auto paint shop over here can put any color you want in a can ready to spray.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 28 2007, 12:08 PM~7569285
> *hey MARINATE do you buy those colors like that in a can, meaning from what company, i ask cause the auto paint shop over here can put any color you want in a can ready to spray.
> *


WHAT DO THEY CHARGE YOU FOR THAT???


----------



## MARINATE

SHIT WORKS GOOS BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

cutty looks good wey :0


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS TWINN.....BY THE WAY HOMIES IT'S FOR SALE..IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT


----------



## modeltech

WHAT DO THEY CHARGE YOU GUYS FOR MIXING THEM IN THE CANS??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 28 2007, 12:37 PM~7569462
> *WHAT DO THEY CHARGE YOU GUYS FOR MIXING THEM IN THE CANS??
> *



I BUY MINE FROM CHECKERS OR AUTOZONE!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 12:38 PM~7569473
> *I BUY MINE FROM CHECKERS OR AUTOZONE!
> *


thanks homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 28 2007, 10:13 AM~7569323
> *WHAT DO THEY CHARGE YOU FOR THAT???
> *


Well also depends on the color, BUT its still kinda pricy. just the can is $8. the only ones they cant do is HOK cause of the preps. It can range from like $40 and up.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 10:15 AM~7569338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHIT WORKS GOOS BRO! :biggrin:
> *


and there all clear, gonna check some out. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 28 2007, 12:49 PM~7569527
> *and there all clear, gonna check some out. :biggrin:
> *



it's just like candy...... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

marinate have u tryed the black FX yet?? i was gonna buy it yesterday but ended up not i wonder if its like a black flake or something :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 28 2007, 12:52 PM~7569541
> *marinate have u tryed the black FX yet?? i was gonna buy it yesterday but ended up not i wonder if its like a black flake or something :dunno:
> *



nope i just try the anodized colors...


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 11:54 AM~7569556
> *nope i just try the anodized colors...
> *


 i used the anodized colors and the flakes ima buy a can of the rainbow flake clear and the black fx and see how they look


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYBODY............................... :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 01:06 PM~7570622
> *WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYBODY............................... :angry:
> *


MAKING THAT MONEY HOMIE, WE HAVE THE MEXICAN SOOCER TEAM HERE IN THE HOTEL. THEY PLAY ECUADOR TONIGHT. MAN DO THEY HAVE FANS......KRAZY BUT FUN......I MIGHT GO TO THE GAME.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 28 2007, 03:11 PM~7570674
> *MAKING THAT MONEY HOMIE, WE HAVE THE MEXICAN SOOCER TEAM HERE IN THE HOTEL. THEY PLAY ECUADOR TONIGHT. MAN DO THEY HAVE FANS......KRAZY BUT FUN......I MIGHT GO TO THE GAME.
> *




GOAL...............................................................


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 03:06 PM~7570622
> *WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYBODY............................... :angry:
> *


just got home :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 28 2007, 04:11 PM~7571148
> *just got home :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP FUCKER?


----------



## twinn

check pm :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 28 2007, 04:14 PM~7571164
> *check pm :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

WHATS UP FOCKERS!
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Minidreams Inc., pancho1969


----------



## pancho1969

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just walkled in ! And now i am head out ! I had to help out a freind today and Now i got to get to work ! ! They called And i am next on the list for over time ! So I am Heading off ! Later !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 28 2007, 04:26 PM~7571238
> *Just  walkled  in !  And  now  i  am  head  out !  I  had  to  help  out  a  freind  today  and  Now  i  got  to  get  to  work  ! ! They    called  And  i  am  next  on the  list  for  over time  !  So  I  am  Heading  off !  Later  !
> *



LICK BALLS...& CHANGE YOU AVATIOR :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 28 2007, 04:22 PM~7571211
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 408models

WUT UP FELLAS


----------



## Models IV Life

WHAT UP MCBA???? JUST STOPPING IN REALLY QUICK FROM WORK. EVERYBODY'S SHIT'S LOOKING GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 02:28 PM~7571243
> * CHANGE YOU AVATIOR :biggrin:
> *


xxxxxx2


----------



## 408models

wut up beto, hit me tonight bro, got some stuff i need to see if you still got some things.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! I got to work and then they said Day shift was staying late SO I DONT HAVE TO WORK TONIGHT ! LOL !


I might have to tommrow ! :angry:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 28 2007, 05:33 PM~7571648
> *LOL!  I    got  to  work  and  then  they  said  Day  shift  was  staying  late  SO  I  DONT  HAVE  TO  WORK  TONIGHT !  LOL  !
> I  might    have  to  tommrow !  :angry:
> *


THEN GET TO WORK DOWNSTAIRS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

My Family is still up ! i got to wait til they go to sleep ! 

1 side left to do !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 28 2007, 05:44 PM~7571700
> *My    Family  is  still  up !    i  got  to  wait  til  they    go  to  sleep !
> 
> 1  side  left  to  do !
> *




TELL YOUR OL LADY TO GIVE YOUR BALLS BACK :0


----------



## 408models

:roflmao: :roflmao: that avatar is something bro LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:0 












ENJOY HOMIE'S.. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

:thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2007, 04:50 PM~7572067
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY HOMIE'S.. :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS KLEAN PRIMO.


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## SOLO1

sup M.B.C.A. Dam what a day had the day off. but I got the regal done. Ill post pic tomarrow I left the cam at work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 28 2007, 07:47 PM~7572457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904

anyone have all chrome parts for a 59 impala, chasis, suspension, motor etc......please let me know.......


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 28 2007, 08:25 PM~7573924
> *anyone have all chrome parts for a 59 impala, chasis, suspension, motor etc......please let me know.......
> *


MIKE I HAVE TONS OF CHROME BUT I DO NOT KNOW WHAT IT GOES TO. MAYBE BIGGS CAN PICK OUT SOME '59 PARTS AT THE SHOW. DID YOU GET THE BOOT?


----------



## twinn

COMING SOON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 28 2007, 09:25 PM~7573924
> *anyone have all chrome parts for a 59 impala, chasis, suspension, motor etc......please let me know.......
> *


mark is taking 2 59 for me this weekend i'll hook you up with some part's when i get back.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 28 2007, 11:03 PM~7574629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING SOON :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang Biggs cutty looks great ! Hey everyone else in the club seem to be getting down for 2007 ! Let keep it up and show them how M.C.B.A. be putting it down ! 



Here a new 1 from me ! 

75 caprice promo Orange Delight !


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2007, 11:52 PM~7574822
> *mark is taking 2 59 for me this weekend i'll hook you up with some part's when i get back.
> *


Let me know as soon as you can get it......I got the Revell / Monogram Hardtop one. 

Beto, I did get the boot, I hit you up in the Drop Top buildoff thread, but thanx again homie. I know we talked about chrome for the 59, but I didn't know if someone had it complete already.

If Biggs can get it it would be cool.

Thankx again guys. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

FUCKEN A BIGGS & TWINN AT IT AGAIN...CAN'T WHAT!...  

LOOKS GOOD MINI...... :biggrin: 

MORNING FOCKERS :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 12:49 AM~7574905
> *Dang  Biggs   cutty   looks   great !    Hey   everyone   else  in  the   club   seem  to  be   getting   down   for  2007  !   Let   keep  it  up   and   show  them  how  M.C.B.A.  be   putting  it   down !
> Here   a   new  1   from   me  !
> 
> 75 caprice  promo   GOOD MORNING HOMIE'S*


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 01:49 AM~7574905
> *Dang  Biggs  cutty  looks  great !    Hey  everyone  else  in  the  club  seem  to  be  getting  down  for  2007  !  Let  keep  it  up  and  show  them  how  M.C.B.A.  be  putting  it  down !
> Here  a  new  1  from  me  !
> 
> 75 caprice  promo  BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 408models

NICE WORK MINI. 

all the rides lookin good.


----------



## MARINATE

TOOK SOME OUTSIDE PICS YESTERDAY...  STILL NEEDS TO COLOR SANDED & RECLEARED!


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 :0 nice bro. which wheel you going with???some gold and chrome would look nice.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 29 2007, 09:09 AM~7575902
> *:0  :0  :0 nice bro. which wheel you going with???some gold and chrome would look nice.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVIN IT!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

Cutty vert is sweet bro!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2007, 07:10 AM~7575905
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 *actually those look sik bro. nice* :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

thats sick dogg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLO1

This ones Done. This Is the one that I put in the regal BO


----------



## 408models

nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD SOLO. BLACK-N EVIL.


----------



## MARINATE

HELL YEAH LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## betoscustoms

Black Magic


----------



## tyhodge07

damn solo, thats nice, very clean look :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 29 2007, 12:25 PM~7577843
> *damn beto, thats nice, very clean look :thumbsup:
> *


:twak: DEE, DEE ,REE.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2007, 10:10 AM~7575905
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT CUTTY NICE MAN


----------



## betoscustoms

Sancho's Revenge


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 29 2007, 12:33 PM~7577894
> *Sancho's Revenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

SWEET "SANCHO'S REVENGE".....THATS A GOOD ONE BETO....IT DID COME BACK FROM THE DEAD!


----------



## betoscustoms

Casuela Caliente


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Solo The regal looks real good ! now you pic of it with the blue ls monte!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I finished another 1 Today !


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 12:40 PM~7577960
> *Solo  The    regal  looks  real  good ! now  you  pic  of  it  with  the  blue  ls  monte!
> *


 Thanks Homies. Hay mini I got that Cutty today. I think Im gonna cut the roof off of IT>


----------



## betoscustoms

La Pulga


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

<span style=\'color:red\'>"PINKY" KICKING IT WITH THE BIG DOG'S</span> :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 29 2007, 04:02 PM~7578948
> *PINKY KICKING IT WITH THE BIG DOG'S :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2007, 03:54 PM~7578912
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 29 2007, 03:37 PM~7579097
> *:0  :0
> *


your's are going in there next. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHeres mine ! LOL! ALL OF THEM ! LOL! 


Love that case! I wish i had a large case to display !


----------



## Neige

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 19 2006, 04:06 PM~6786618
> *wow dude your crazy!
> What kinda car is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would you sell this bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or tell me how you built it
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 04:04 PM~7579259
> *WHeres  mine  !  LOL!  ALL OF  THEM !  LOL!
> Love  that  case!    I  wish  i  had a  large  case  to  display !
> *


some to the right ..you can see the corner of the 62 wagon on the top left. and a few on bottome.


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0 :0 :0 EVERYBODY LOOKIN GOOD I WANA SEE MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Marinate, Solo & Mini, Lookin sick guys.......

Hey Biggs.....doesn't it get dusty inside that case??

Please look out for the chrome for me for the 59, I need it for the drop top build off. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 29 2007, 06:50 PM~7580655
> *Marinate, Solo & Mini, Lookin sick guys.......
> 
> Hey Biggs.....doesn't it get dusty inside that case??
> 
> Please look out for the chrome for me for the 59, I need it for the drop top build off.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE HAVE YOU COVERED, WE'LL KEEP IN EYE OUT AT THE SHOW.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 29 2007, 07:50 PM~7580655
> *Marinate, Solo & Mini, Lookin sick guys.......
> 
> Hey Biggs.....doesn't it get dusty inside that case??
> Please look out for the chrome for me for the 59, I need it for the drop top build off.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NA HOMIE IT'S SEALED PRETTY GOOD.


----------



## twinn

cant fucken sleep :angry: 

go to work in3hrs


----------



## modeltech

tight rides in the case!! the best of the best!!! take some more pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

nice display :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:wave:




thank's homie's..most of the car's are packed away ready to be taken to the show this wekend. once i get back i'll take some.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 30 2007, 08:43 AM~7583364
> *:wave:
> thank's homie's..most of the car's are packed away ready to be taken to the show this wekend. once i get back i'll take some.
> *



TAKE SOME PICS AT THE SHOW DOGGY...DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERA THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 30 2007, 07:53 AM~7583411
> *TAKE SOME PICS AT THE SHOW DOGGY...DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERA THIS TIME :biggrin:
> *


that motherfucker is in the trunk of the car already. it won't be left behind this time. that's for dam sure.  i'll get some good pic's of the car's and the homie's


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 30 2007, 08:56 AM~7583424
> *that motherfucker is in the trunk of the car already.  it won't be left behind this time. that's for dam sure.  i'll get some good pic's of the car's and the homie's
> *



:biggrin:   :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

:thumbsup: sweet, get some good pics homie!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 30 2007, 10:22 AM~7584575
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


MAMONE... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 30 2007, 11:40 AM~7584682
> *MAMONE... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :burn: :wave: :scrutinize:  hno: :werd:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

To All The M.C.B.A. members headed out to stockton this week be careful and enjoy the show ! 


Even if i can be there i am still get stuff ready to go my self ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

NICE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHY YOU GUYS ARE AT THE SHOW THIS WEEK END THESE ARE HEADING IN TO THE BOOTH FOR PRIMER ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## MARINATE

NICE JOB ***********!


----------



## pancho1969

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thanks marinate! It seems i get a better turn out when i am not rushed ! But I have to hurry these up so I can make everyone happy ! 


I think after i finish these 3 off and send them back I am done working for other people ! I would rather enjoy my hobby and have freinds to talk to other then Customers and people feel like they are getting screwed ! 

This is my hobby not My Business ! I think this is why i have the god damn BUILDERS BLOCK ! to many Customers and tomany of my own ideas and wants ! That i cant focus on the customers like a business man should! 

I Hope you all understand ! I got 4 people that have been waiting ! 2 are cool with me taking my time ! And I am soory for taking so long ! 1 Well hes my Dog and he knows his wait will be well worth it ! LOL! And Then I have 1 very upset customer Which I tried to get done as fast as i could with as little problems as possible but that seems Not to be good enough! 

SO after i Finish up 

LowandByond
Mr.BIGGS/ J 
Twinn
Beto 

I am done working for anyone else ! TO many head aches And i dont want to lose any freinds over shit like this ! 

SORRY ! 


I am in this hobby to enjoy my self ! Not to make Money !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2007, 01:04 PM~7585272
> *Thanks  marinate!  It  seems  i  get  a  better  turn  out  when i am  not  rushed !  But  I  have  to  hurry  these  up    so  I  can  make  everyone  happy !
> I  think after  i  finish  these  3  off  and  send  them  back  I  am  done  working  for  other  people !  I  would  rather  enjoy    my  hobby  and  have  freinds  to  talk  to    other  then  Customers  and  people  feel  like  they  are  getting  screwed !
> 
> This  is  my  hobby  not  My  Business !  I  think  this  is  why  i  have  the  god  damn  BUILDERS  BLOCK !    to  many  Customers  and  tomany  of  my  own  ideas  and  wants  !  That  i  cant  focus  on  the  customers  like a  business  man  should!
> 
> I Hope  you  all  understand !  I  got  4 people  that  have  been  waiting  !  2  are  cool  with  me  taking  my  time  !  And I  am  soory  for  taking    so  long  !  1  Well  hes  my Dog  and  he  knows  his  wait  will  be  well  worth  it !  LOL!  And  Then I  have  1  very  upset    customer  Which I  tried  to  get  done  as  fast  as  i  could  with  as  little  problems  as  possible  but  that  seems  Not  to  be  good  enough!
> 
> SO  after  i    Finish  up
> 
> LowandByond
> Mr.BIGGS/ J
> Twinn
> Beto
> 
> I  am  done  working  for  anyone else  !  TO  many  head  aches  And  i  dont  want  to  lose  any freinds  over  shit  like  this !
> 
> SORRY  !
> I  am in this  hobby  to  enjoy  my  self !  Not  to  make  Money !
> *




 :tears: :tears:


----------



## modeltech

ATLEAST YOU REALIZE IT MINI!! YOUR TO DAMN GOOD OF A BUILDER TO BE BURNED OUT ON THIS!! YOUR BUILDS INSPIRE ME AND IT SUCKS NOT SEEING BUILDS FLOWING FROM YOUR BENCH!! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

MINI, MY CONVERT IS LOOKING SWEET, THANKS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yup ! i just took on to much at once !


----------



## Mr Biggs

YA DAM ***********</span>. :biggrin: THE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD.</span>


----------



## twinn

:nono: :nono: :nono: you still need the monte :angry: :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 30 2007, 12:23 PM~7585404
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: you still need the monte :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:angry: :angry: :tears: :tears: :angry: :angry: 



Man its never going to end !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2007, 01:29 PM~7585453
> *:angry:  :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :angry:  :angry:
> Man  its  never    going  to  end !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2007, 01:32 PM~7585045
> *To  All The  M.C.B.A. members    headed  out  to  stockton this  week  be  careful  and  enjoy  the  show !
> Even    if  i  can    be  there  i  am  still  get    stuff  ready  to  go  my  self  ! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a badass pic right there :worship: i cant wait to see them all painted up :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

I can say is DAMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus

Its all about having some fun and not stessin out. Right now it dont seem to be that way for you.....


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## SOLO1

I know were your coming from.I made a few for this fool that I live by and its a pain in the ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## twinn

first of many :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:0


----------



## BODINE

nice


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 30 2007, 09:36 PM~7588257
> *first of many :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1

That cutty looks good. Im working on one right now almost done with the body work. then its off with the roof. good job twinn


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! HOT DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MEXICAN RESIN MINICASTER !


----------



## jevries

Looks good guys!
Lemme guess...next project...Fleetwood? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

DAM.....LOOKING GOOD HOMIES!..CAN'T WAIT :biggrin: 

FINALLY CLEARED & FOILED THIS ONE


----------



## wagonguy

:wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOLO1

M.C.B.A. Doing big things in07. those look sick twinn.


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :wave:


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 31 2007, 01:13 AM~7589288
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Tight Marinate.

oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 30 2007, 01:34 PM~7585489
> *thats a badass pic right there  :worship: i cant wait to see them all painted up  :thumbsup:
> *


 Looks like someone is stepping up the game to the next level?  

Nice job on the combo Mini

oneyed


----------



## CHITOWN

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 31 2007, 12:13 AM~7589288
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok now ur jus teazin :angry: 
sellin any


----------



## Pokey

Damn MARINATE, that '74 is lookin' killer, LOVE the paint!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: love that paint, those patterns with that wet wet look :thumbsup:








> DAM.....LOOKING GOOD HOMIES!..CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:
> 
> FINALLY CLEARED & FOILED THIS ONE


----------



## drnitrus

oh yeah
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

This Should Be Done Soon 




























under the trunk i actually used plastic mirror to make the inserts so there actual mirror not foil :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :werd:










and yes its a diecast body i got it for my birthday so what i did was stripe the old paint on the body and just painted it black them cleared it i still gotta paint the engine and shit but it should be finished soon just wanted something differnt on the shelf


----------



## twinn

looks good wey :0 

nice 64 felix


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## 408models

sik ass color MARINATE.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: love a black on black 4 :thumbsup: lookin clean felix


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD FELIX...PATTERN THE TOP LIKE WALLY DOGGS!


----------



## modeltech

had to show this color in the sun!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:0 Lace patterns with the bandana around it :biggrin: we'll seee


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 2 2007, 01:39 PM~7602754
> *had to show this color in the sun!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD BRO.....JUST ADD THE MURALS! :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 2 2007, 12:39 PM~7602754
> *had to show this color in the sun!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



paint the interior black with the dark blue inserts and have ryan print u out some murals and you'll have an exact replica of big riches car :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

well shit i have the interior allready tan but, ryan can do the murals?? do you guys have any better pics then what i found for his car??


----------



## zfelix

heres some i took in AZ


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## modeltech

SWEET!! OK, i am going to build a replica of this car, just not with this build!! looks like all the chrome is shaved on this one and a 57 chevy aircleaner maybe??? i will have to get with Ryan and see if he can make the murals for it!!! if i do a replica of a sweet ride like this i want it to be right!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

that's a holley hi tek air cleaner, i have those in resin. 

and i can do the murals, but you have to give me a good pic of them to work with


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was gonna make that and the 70 impala, but i never did


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 2 2007, 01:13 PM~7603028
> *i was gonna make that and the 70 impala, but i never did
> *



WELL IT'S NEVER TOO LATE TO START ON THEM NOW. GET THE KIT'S , SET YOU MIND, AND BUILD THEM.


----------



## modeltech

marinate, is there any chance you have some better pics of big richies car??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 2 2007, 02:23 PM~7603087
> *marinate, is there any chance you have some better pics of big richies car??
> *


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Mr Biggs

here are a few rides that i picked up at the show. these are from mark. and the other stuff i will post is from beto. :biggrin: 

and this 72 chop top blazer


















coming soon.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Got this one done today while i was letting Twinns and Betos project air dry before body work !


----------



## Pokey

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 3 2007, 12:54 AM~7607211
> *:biggrin:
> *


what a whore ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 10:56 PM~7607226
> *what  a  whore ! :biggrin:
> *


I'm not the one posting my '67 Imp in 4 different topics! :0 :biggrin: 

Just playin' bro


----------



## Mr Biggs

ok im going to make both of these a quick build. it hasn't been done in a whyle .and i don't know if my mind will let me do it, it's so used to doing full detail.
got to get a few under my belt for 07.

1975 caprice classic


















1973 caprice classic










thank's to mindreams for the hook-up. :0 and they where both free of charge.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Its the Least i could do for a great freind !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 11:36 PM~7607415
> *Its  the  Least    i  could do  for  a  great  freind !
> *


  THANK'S HOMIE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! And to think ! I dont have 73 for myself ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 11:38 PM~7607427
> *LOL!  And  to  think  !  I  dont  have  73  for  myself !  LOL!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Dragon7665

Joined the forum late last night, wanted to say Hello to all, and you guys do some Amazing Work :wow: 

Also wanted to know what all I got to do to get on the Cutty(Standard and Euro), and the Big Body Caddy(2dr and 4dr) purchases??


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Dragon7665_@Apr 3 2007, 02:21 AM~7607590
> *Joined the forum late last night, wanted to say Hello to all, and you guys do some Amazing Work :wow:
> 
> Also wanted to know what all I got to do to get on the Cutty(Standard and Euro), and the Big Body Caddy(2dr and 4dr) purchases??
> *


We will have our cutlass available for purchase by the end of this week


----------



## twinn

how much r they going to run for ?
i would like one also


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 3 2007, 09:44 AM~7608495
> *how much r they going to run for ?
> i would like one also
> *


not sure yet, depends if i get the grills for them. I'd also like to provide all the parts to build it from the buick.


----------



## drnitrus

that would be petty cool :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 3 2007, 09:22 AM~7608779
> *not sure yet, depends if i get the grills for them. I'd also like to provide all the parts to build it from the buick.
> *


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 408models

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 11:21 PM~7606980
> *Got  this  one  done  today    while  i  was  letting  Twinns  and  Betos  project  air dry    before  body  work !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 5.0man

Those are nice.............


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i know ! Mine does look ALOT BETTER THEN YOURS THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2007, 11:03 AM~7609506
> *i know !  Mine does look WHERE YOU AT MINI? :0 *


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## twinn

GET A ROOM U 2 :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 3 2007, 12:56 PM~7610278
> *GET A ROOM U 2 :angry:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## SOLO1

thats sick I like that color.


----------



## Dragon7665

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 3 2007, 07:34 AM~7608448
> *We will have our cutlass available for purchase by the end of this week
> *


Sounds Great, I will be keeping an eye out for them!  
Just Curious, will they be sold on scalelows, or Ebey?? Wanted to ask, cause I have been wanting one for quite awhile, but I am not really home enough to win off of Ebey(Unless it has a Buy-It-Now option).. :happysad: 

Thanks Again for any Response
Dragon


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Dragon7665_@Apr 3 2007, 02:18 PM~7610440
> *Sounds Great, I will be keeping an eye out for them!
> Just Curious, will they be sold on scalelows, or Ebey??  Wanted to ask, cause I have been wanting one for quite awhile, but I am not really home enough to win off of Ebey(Unless it has a Buy-It-Now option).. :happysad:
> 
> Thanks Again for any Response
> Dragon
> *


both


----------



## Mr Biggs

i got home a little early today so i put some paint on the 75 caprice.


















:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:0 :biggrin: nice bro.


----------



## modeltech

smooth as glass homie!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S ... :0 
ONCE IT DRY'S I'LL BARE-METAL IT AND CLEAR IT. YUP NO CLEAR YET. 
I WAS THINKING OF PUTTING PATTERN'S ALL OVER IT.?


----------



## modeltech

damn no clear!!!


----------



## 408models

is that a red metalic??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 3 2007, 02:11 PM~7611207
> *damn no clear!!!
> *


YUP NO CLEAR YET. :0 


SMILEY THE COLOR IS RUBY RED METALIC FROM HOK.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 3 2007, 01:15 PM~7611241
> *YUP NO CLEAR YET.  :0
> SMILEY THE COLOR IS RUBY RED METALIC FROM HOK.
> *


 :0 oooooo with some center gold, and ass down face up that would look sik bro. waht color interior?


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 LOOKS GOOD FUCKER


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 3 2007, 02:18 PM~7611268
> *:0 oooooo with some center gold, and ass down face up that would look sik bro. waht color interior?
> *


DON'T KNOW YET. STILL THINKING ABOUT WHAT TO DO.


----------



## lowridermodels

looks damn good bro,call me later holmes


----------



## Dragon7665

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 3 2007, 12:57 PM~7610700
> *both
> *


Sweet  Thanks for the Hook up too Twinn  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragon7665

BTW: Great looking Seven 5 Glasshouse you got started there Biggs :0


----------



## pancho1969

LOOKIN GOOD BIGGS :thumbsup: YOU GONA HAVE THEM DONE FOR THE NEXT SHOW?


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE COMPLEMENT'S HOMIE'S.
THEY SHOULD BE DONE IN A FEW DAY'S IF I DON'T DESIDE TO PATTERN THEM. 
THE 75 IS DRY NOW BUT IM STILL GOING TO GIVE IT ANOTHER DAY TO CURE.
HERE IS SOME UP CLOSE PIC'S.










RUBY RED METALIC.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

whats up guys??? just droppping in to say all the builds look great, everyones pumping them out...


I am still outta town every day other than like 2-3 days a week, no time at all right now, but will be back soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904

lookin sick Biggs........


----------



## zfelix

WHATS UP FAM!!!


Lookin Sick Big Primo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie's.


----------



## Pokey

Damn Biggs, love the paint on that '75!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 3 2007, 11:09 PM~7614003
> *Damn Biggs, love the paint on that '75!
> *


x2


----------



## twinn

BUENOS DIAS :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie's..  

and good morning twinn. :biggrin: now get back to work.


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: :wave: what up homies


----------



## drnitrus

:wave:


----------



## modeltech

whats up homies?? :wave:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

BE READY CAUSE I GOT THE FIRST RAG 80'S CAPRICE READY TO BUST THAT ASS! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Hey everyone----I need some help!


Im considering packing my things up and moving out to LA in a month, just curious if there is anyone around the area, or anyone that could help me with finding a place, information on the area, any help at all really---stuff like that!!

if so PM me and let me know if your around that area anywhere!!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 4 2007, 02:35 PM~7618274
> * BE READY CAUSE I GOT THE FIRST RAG 80'S CAPRICE READY TO BUST THAT ASS! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Black 78 MC

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## twinn

:cheesy: :cheesy: looks good hermano :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Apr 4 2007, 10:27 PM~7621763
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD CARNALITO.


----------



## LVdroe

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

nice


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 4 2007, 01:35 PM~7618274
> * I DO. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALL ME PUTO.*


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

#12 LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond

now that is SEXY! :0 :0


----------



## 408models

damn i miss my 66, looks good MINI :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 09:58 PM~7629013
> *#12  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT THE SAME KOLOR AS BIGGS CAPRICE?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 6 2007, 09:09 AM~7630479
> *IS THAT THE SAME KOLOR AS BIGGS CAPRICE?
> *


looks a little lighter


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKS LIKE SAME KOLOR.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

ok HOMIEZ I GOTTA REPRESENT THE BIG M.C.B.A.,.........
heres a build i just finished!!!!!!.......................................................................


----------



## modeltech

:0 :0 :0


----------



## EVIL C

GOOD JOB ON THAT REGAL LOW:cheesy: :thumbsup: AND THAT IMP MINI


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

My color is actual the pigment out of PPG DBC 5424 W(bright amber 1997 ford mustang M6811A ) Over DBU 4101( lt mesa brown poly )


What i did was take the brown sparied the body then i add miniflake to the second layer then too the pigment color out of the amber ! What i do is let the paint set for some time and on most colors the soild are heavy and the pigments or light Kinda like if you add Oil and water ! The water is lighter so it will always go to the top ! So what i do is open the can and pour out the pigment ! Add it to my binder and it makes it like a candy top coat ! 


Those of you that use automotive paint with an airbrush You guys should try it ! Its easy !


----------



## pancho1969

looking great mini and low nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 10:58 PM~7629013
> *#12  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE 66 CAME OUT CLEAN DAVID..  
#12 DAM ALREADY... YOU BETTER SLOW DOWN BEFORE YOU BURN YOURSELF OUT AGAIN.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 6 2007, 10:04 AM~7630828
> *My  color  is  actual the  pigment  out  of  PPG    DBC 5424 W(bright  amber 1997 ford  mustang  M6811A ) Over  DBU 4101( lt mesa  brown  poly )
> What  i  did    was  take  the  brown    sparied  the  body  then  i  add miniflake  to  the  second  layer    then  too  the  pigment  color  out  of  the  amber  !  What  i  do  is  let the  paint  set  for  some  time  and  on  most    colors  the  soild  are  heavy    and  the  pigments  or  light    Kinda  like  if  you  add Oil and  water  !  The  water  is  lighter    so it  will always  go to  the  top  !  So  what  i  do  is  open  the  can  and  pour  out  the  pigment  !  Add it  to  my  binder    and  it  makes  it  like  a  candy  top  coat !
> Those  of  you that  use    automotive  paint  with  an  airbrush    You  guys  should  try  it  !  Its  easy  !
> *


right on, i know what your talkin about i might try that!!


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD MINI & MARK!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 6 2007, 11:15 AM~7630911
> *right on, i know what your talkin about i might try that!!
> *



My best luck has been with orange, red and green colors ! I let them set for about week ! Then it should be settled ! You can add your flake stright to the pigment but i get an even layer when i put it in the binder ! I can add as much flake i want to the car with out darking the color when the flake is miked with the pigment !


----------



## modeltech

right thats where the binder helps alot!!


----------



## modeltech

what size needle do you spray with from your airbrush??


----------



## twinn

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 6 2007, 11:41 AM~7631083
> *what size needle do you spray with from your airbrush??
> *


On my daul action #3 niddle , tip and then #5 air flow cap ! 

But on my single action all 3 are # 5 ! 

I dont switch them out ! i am used to spraying both guns and the way i do my patterns i dont need the finer tips ! 


Although BIGGS has been talkin to me about the steps that he does when airbrushing murals ! Thats where the finer shit is most needed !


----------



## Pokey

Damn Mini, that badass '66 is #12?! :0 

Damn, I haven't finished #1 yet. :angry: 

I suck!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 10:58 PM~7629013
> *#12  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wheres my 66 at mini


----------



## skeazy

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 6 2007, 08:48 AM~7630698
> *ok HOMIEZ I GOTTA REPRESENT THE BIG M.C.B.A.,.........
> heres a build i just finished!!!!!!.......................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if it was'nt for the background you would think that car was real!! good job homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

JUST BOUGHT THE DIORAMA I'VE BEEN WANTING FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS. EVERYTIME I WOULD SE IT I WANTED TO BUY IT BUT THE PRICE WAS A LITTLE TO MUCH. AT THE STOCKTON SHOW IT WAS UP FOR SALE AGAIN AND I COULD NOT LET IT GET BY ME AGAIN. I GOT THE OWNERS NUMBER AND CALLED HIM AND HE WAS FIRM ON THE PRICE. IF YOU SEE OR HAVE SEEN THIS DIORAMA IN PERSON YOU CAN SEE ALL THE WORK AND DETAIL THAT HAS GONE INTO IT. I DID NOT WANT THE CARS. MEMEBER I'M INTO LOWRIDERS. I WILL ADD MY CARS AND RENAME THE SHOP. THE PAINT SHOP WILL BE NAMED AFTER NORMA'S DADS SHOP. I WILL DISPLAY IT AT THE "PIMP MY MODEL SHOW" LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I SEEN THAT THING IN PERSON PRIMO AND IT'S ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOP'S I EVER SEEN. THAT THING HAS EVERYTHING IN IT. NOW YOU GOT TO BOOT THE LADY OUT OF THE OFFICE AND AND PUT THE HOMIE IN THERE. YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. GOOD CATCH PRIMO.


----------



## betoscustoms

OH YEAH, I'M LOOKING TO ALSO CAHNGE THE POSTERS AND MAKE A FEW CHANGES, BUT I WILL LEAVE ALL THE EQUIPMENT, GARAGE AND FURNITURE ALONE.


----------



## wagonguy

damn beto, your one lucky man, that thing is sweet....

you should of bought the models tho, and sold them, cuz he would of sold you the wagon he had in there later in the show, and i woulda bought it :0 LOL

congradulations on your buy !!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey BETO ! Alot of posters in the dio you got from can off ebay ! 


I typed in T-Shrits and it will pull up alot shit ! Also I went throw a few magazine looking for small pics ! 


OH and if the CD/ DVD company send out the ad that has the covers in them ( THEY LOOK LIKE STAMPS ) You can use those for like BIGGS Scarface poster ! LOL ! You Know shit Like !


----------



## MARINATE

FINALLY FINISHED THIS ONE LAST NIGHT!


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah MARINATE, that's a badass '74!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

"PURPLE REIGN"


----------



## twinn

looks good fucker


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0 that 74 looks nice great job :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang Marinate ! That shit is clean ! You cant even til its that resin kit ! DOG THIS IS THE BEST I HAVE SEEN FROM YOU IMO ! 


Now to twist out the 73 ! Then your set ! LOL!


----------



## BiggC

X2 This is Hella bad ass Bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Looks Badd ass homie.....


Well it's official, I have my Keys now, so I'll be checkin in, but no new builds or projects from me for prob. like a month...... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

Now I've got the HONEY DO LIST!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Had some time to kill for an hr , before all the family got here so i got the bare-metal done on the 75 glass house.


----------



## LowandBeyond

both those glass houses :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 NICE BUILDS :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2007, 04:02 PM~7644916
> * Had some time to kill for an hr , before all the family got here so i got the bare-metal done on the 75 glass house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Whats Goinf On In The Background layin out patterns or tape shades homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

FULL PATTERN'S PRACTUS RUN HOMIE.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2007, 04:42 PM~7645104
> *FULL PATTERN'S PRACTUS RUN HOMIE.
> *


 :0


----------



## twinn

buenos dias :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 7 2007, 08:40 AM~7636902
> *JUST BOUGHT THE DIORAMA I'VE BEEN WANTING FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS. EVERYTIME I WOULD SE IT I WANTED TO BUY IT BUT THE PRICE WAS A LITTLE TO MUCH. AT THE STOCKTON SHOW IT WAS UP FOR SALE AGAIN AND I COULD NOT LET IT GET BY ME AGAIN. I GOT THE OWNERS NUMBER AND CALLED HIM AND HE WAS FIRM ON THE PRICE. IF YOU SEE OR HAVE SEEN THIS DIORAMA IN PERSON YOU CAN SEE ALL THE WORK AND DETAIL THAT HAS GONE INTO IT. I DID NOT WANT THE CARS. MEMEBER I'M INTO LOWRIDERS. I WILL ADD MY CARS AND RENAME THE SHOP. THE PAINT SHOP WILL BE NAMED AFTER NORMA'S DADS SHOP. I WILL DISPLAY IT AT THE "PIMP MY MODEL SHOW" LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet dio!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 9 2007, 07:12 AM~7648667
> *buenos dias  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :guns:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2007, 05:02 PM~7644916
> * Had some time to kill for an hr , before all the family got here so i got the bare-metal done on the 75 glass house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super clean homie!! bad ass!!!


----------



## MARINATE

HEY WHAT THE FUCK I QUOTED ON BIGGS IS CAPRICE LAST NIGHT & IT'S NOT THERE NOW........ANYWAYS WHATS CRACKIN!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 9 2007, 07:59 AM~7648875
> *HEY WHAT THE FUCK I QUOTED ON BIGGS IS CAPRICE LAST NIGHT & IT'S NOT THERE NOW........ANYWAYS WHATS CRACKIN!
> *


I seen it yesterday it's all good homie.  
Waaaazup fulio.

THIS SATURDAY.. Pimp my model

TOTAL EST. TIME: 5 HOURS, 43 minutes I'LL MAKE IT IN 4. FLAT :biggrin: 

TOTAL EST. DISTANCE: 367.90 miles


----------



## twinn

mission :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 9 2007, 09:07 AM~7649290
> *mission :0
> *



IT'A ALL GOOD HOMIE, WE BE ROOLING DEEP. :0


----------



## 408models

I hope its ok on putting these pics here of my little cousins first build. I took him to the stockton and for some reason & he got really enthuised by seeing some of the rides there and he said he wanted to build one. Thanks to beto for all the great deals he gave my lil cuz, he was able to start building on one of his favorite cars which was a Evo Lancer. As soon as he gets a couple more builds i'll get him to join Layitlow. He actually went home with 4 kits. This is the 1st one he started on:
*KEEP IN MIND*, the only thing i did was start off with the 1st 2 coats of paint to show him how to paint, modify the wheels to fit the suspension and finish the last coat of clear for him. *Every thing else was done by him.* He has some modeling talent cause all i did was tell and show him once and he got the hang of it. Real steady hand too. Oh yeah he a big racer fan, i'll get him to do a lo lo if he wants :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: And this car will be at the PIMP MY MODEL SHOW, with hopfully one more of his.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

great build 408 ! now we got 2 !


----------



## ElMonte74'

TELL YOUR PRIMO NICE JOB ON THAT EVO. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 9 2007, 12:09 PM~7649690
> *TELL YOUR PRIMO NICE JOB ON THAT EVO. :biggrin:
> *


definitly


----------



## 408models

Thanks homies i'll let him know. :biggrin: 

Also heres a lil something i'm working on & hopefully i can finish it for the show this saturday. Hope you can see the rim hubs.


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN THOSE ARE BAD. I WANT SOME. AND I LIKE THE SCARFACE MURAL ON THE TRUNK


----------



## Mr Biggs

SMILEY TELL YOU LIL PRIMO WHAT'S UP, AND HIS BUILD IS CLEAN.. I GOT TO MEET HIM THAT DAY HE'S REAL COOL. I SEEN HIM SITTING THERE SOAKING IT ALL UP LOOKING AT MODEL AFTER MODEL.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 9 2007, 12:21 PM~7649754
> *Thanks homies i'll let him know. :biggrin:
> 
> Also heres a lil something i'm working on & hopefully i can finish it for the show this saturday. Hope you can see the rim hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE! i like to see those wheels get used, much nicer than the toys that revell makes and the other companies hehe


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 9 2007, 09:47 AM~7649954
> *SMILEY TELL YOU LIL PRIMO WHAT'S UP, AND HIS BUILD IS CLEAN..  I GOT TO MEET HIM THAT DAY HE'S REAL COOL.  I SEEN HIM SITTING THERE SOAKING IT ALL UP LOOKING AT MODEL AFTER MODEL.
> *


Telling you bro, all he wanted to do was go home and start building. Since then he's been goin to my house after i get home from work and working on his rides. The good thing is that he only lives about 7 houses down from mine.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 9 2007, 09:05 AM~7649657
> *great   build   408   !    now   we   got  2   !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY, IT'S LA PULGA......... :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

looking good 408 your cousin too :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

the glasshouse is almost done. just waiting on the chrome to get here.


----------



## BiggC

Hell YEAH!!! Thats the shit right there!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Great job as alway Biggs.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 9 2007, 10:55 PM~7655614
> *Hell YEAH!!!  Thats the shit right there!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Great job as alway Biggs.
> *


thank's homie..


----------



## wagonguy

damn anthony... lookin good!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 9 2007, 10:58 PM~7655625
> *damn anthony... lookin good!
> *


thank's homie's ..
i'll get some outside pics tomorrow.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 9 2007, 11:01 PM~7655644
> *thank's homie's ..
> i'll get some outside pics tomorrow.
> *


DAMN BIGGS THAT GLASS HOUSE LOOKS BETTER THAN MINE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn Biggs. Gonna make me throw my back out doing this-------------> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

SHE'S A BEAUTY


----------



## twinn

CHINGON BIGGS


----------



## Pokey

DAMN BIGGS! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modeltech

looks real good layin on the rockers homie!! CLEAN!!!


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 9 2007, 11:37 PM~7655790
> *DAMN BIGGS!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



x2 that nice BIGGS


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's for all you good comment's homie's.  
That's what keep me in the game and building like i do. I just need the chrome to come back from the platter to finish up this one, and a few of my other build's i have on hold.


----------



## lowridermodels

oraleeeeee looking firme holmes!


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD CARNAL.....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 06:51 AM~7656944
> *LOOKS GOOD CARNAL.....
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2007, 12:53 AM~7655606
> *the glasshouse is almost done.  just waiting on the chrome to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice rebuild BIGGS ! I should have sent the chrome to get plated on both your cars when i did mine then this would already be done ! OH and i cant wait to se the 73 ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S DAVID.. 
I DIDN'T THINK ABOUT THAT WHEN I WAS SENDING YOUR'S. BUT THEY SHOULD BE DONE SOON. ONCE IT GET'S HERE I WILL POST 4 OF THEM DONE.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:

new page!


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 11:57 AM~7658308
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> new page!
> *


whore


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 10 2007, 01:00 PM~7658720
> *whore
> *



hater


----------



## modeltech

ha,ha,ha to damn funny!!!


----------



## zfelix

:werd:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

M.C.B.A. CAPRICE LINE UP !


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

sweet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

ANY BODY HAVE THE NEW LRM WITH THE LIFESTYLE BABY LINC ON THE COVER??????????


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 10 2007, 01:48 PM~7659121
> *ANY BODY HAVE THE NEW LRM WITH THE LIFESTYLE BABY LINC ON THE COVER??????????
> *



yea why?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 12:54 PM~7659181
> *yea why?
> *



could u check the hydro tech in the back of the mag and see if its lifeafterdeath and if it is if it says photos by Zack Felix

and it would be coo if u could pm me a pic of he layout cause i havnt seen that mag yet


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 10 2007, 01:55 PM~7659190
> *could u check the hydro tech in the back of the mag and see if its lifeafterdeath and if it is if it says photos by Zack Felix
> *


nope no pics...at least i don't think so


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 12:56 PM~7659199
> *nope no pics...at least i don't think so
> *




damnn cause i did a photo shoot a month back and saul said it was gonna be in the next magazine with my name on it


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 10 2007, 01:57 PM~7659205
> *damnn cause i did a photo shoot a month back and saul said it was gonna be in the next magazine  with my name on it
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 01:04 PM~7659268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1

thats sick dogg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 10 2007, 12:55 PM~7659190
> *could u check the hydro tech in the back of the mag and see if its lifeafterdeath and if it is if it says photos by Zack Felix
> 
> and it would be coo if u could pm me a pic of he layout cause i havnt seen that mag yet
> *


FELIX IS IT THE ONE NAMED DIAMONDS AND PEARLS CAUSE IT HAS A PIC OF THE SETUP IN THE ISSUE BUT IT HAS NO NAME ON IT :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 10 2007, 08:06 PM~7662668
> *FELIX IS IT THE ONE NAMED DIAMONDS AND PEARLS CAUSE IT HAS A PIC OF THE SETUP IN THE ISSUE BUT IT HAS NO NAME ON IT :dunno:
> *



its this issue bro











just came out it should be under either hydro tech or audio tech im pretty sure its gonna be under hydro it should be named downsizing a show set up photos by Zack Felix Text By so and so ( i think saul vargas did the text) but yeah thanks homies just been waiting for that issue to come out


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 10 2007, 08:11 PM~7662736
> *its this issue bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just came out it should be under either hydro tech or audio tech im pretty sure its gonna be under hydro it should be named downsizing a show set up photos by Zack Felix Text By so and so ( i think saul vargas did the text) but yeah thanks homies just been waiting for that issue to come out
> *


DAMN I HAEN'T GOTTEN THAT ISSUE YET. WHEN EVER I GET IT I'LL LOOK AND SCAN THE SECTION OR WHAT EVER AND POST IN HERE OK :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

GOT THE WAGON DONE ILL POST OUTSIDE PICS TOMMAROW


----------



## betoscustoms

PANCHO, WAGON LOOKS KLEAN...SEE YOU AT THE SHOW SATURDAY.


----------



## twinn

SHIT CAME OUT SWEET PANCHO :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS GUYS


----------



## Pokey

Damn Pancho, that wagon is CLEAN!!!

I like!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 11 2007, 02:18 AM~7664853
> *Damn Pancho, that wagon is CLEAN!!!
> 
> I like!!!
> *



X2 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2007, 12:30 PM~7658946
> *M.C.B.A.  CAPRICE  LINE  UP  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What about mine? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 11 2007, 02:31 AM~7664870
> *What about mine?  :dunno:
> 
> *



:nicoderm: what about them? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Besides the wheels are going to fall off that one. ko's on the wrong way. LOL. JK with ya Shawn.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 11 2007, 02:33 AM~7664874
> *:nicoderm:  what about them?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Besides the wheels are going to fall off that one.  ko's on the wrong way.  LOL.  JK with ya Shawn.
> *


Gimme a break man, I built that one about 6 years ago, back when I didn't give a shit! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 11 2007, 02:35 AM~7664877
> *Gimme a break man, I built that one about 6 years ago, back when I didn't give a shit!  :biggrin:
> *



6 years ago and still better than me today.  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 11 2007, 02:57 AM~7664900
> *6 years ago and still better than me today.    :biggrin:
> *


Don't sell yourself short bro, you build some badass models!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 11 2007, 03:14 AM~7664911
> *Don't sell yourself short bro, you build some badass models!
> *



I wasn't putting myself down, I was lifting you up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: . NICE CAPRICE'S MCBA AND POKEY :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*NICE WAGON PANCHO, LIKE THAT SYSTEM*

here's were i'm at with my nieces 53 belair and my orange 63





































*
63 TRUNK*


















*
HOPEFULLY I CAN GET THE 63 DONE FOR THE SHOW*


----------



## modeltech

nice, 408, very nice!!


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD PANCHO & 408!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 11 2007, 08:52 AM~7666063
> *LOOKS GOOD PANCHO & 408!
> *


x-2 homie's them rides are clean. keep up the good work.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 11 2007, 08:47 AM~7666008
> *NICE WAGON PANCHO, LIKE THAT SYSTEM
> 
> here's were i'm at with my nieces 53 belair and my orange 63
> 
> 63 TRUNK
> 
> 
> HOPEFULLY I CAN GET THE 63 DONE FOR THE SHOW
> *


DAMN THAT BOMBITA AND THE INTERIOR FOR THE 64 ARE TIGHT BRO. NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 03:39 PM~6786523
> *Minidreams Inc. =a.k.a. David Irwin > Kansas City , MO <
> 
> Building  member  July 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice !!!!!!


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 11 2007, 09:47 AM~7666008
> *NICE WAGON PANCHO, LIKE THAT SYSTEM
> 
> here's were i'm at with my nieces 53 belair and my orange 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPEFULLY I CAN GET THE 63 DONE FOR THE SHOW
> *



the trunk is a nice setup for the 63,shit i wish i could do some shyt like that for real


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin: i know that truck......









infact its in my case now , those must be some old pics ......


----------



## pancho1969

LOKKION GOOD 408

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS EVERYONE HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS































> M.C.B.A. CAPRICE LINE UP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about mine? :dunno:
> 
> 
> X2 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I tried to put that in but it said it wasn't aloud !


----------



## stilldownivlife

love the belair 408 :thumbsup:
& that red vert is badass pancho

here is my caprice also 
there is alot of them to keep up with on here :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

How about on the frist of every month we have a theme day ! Or WHATS ON THE BENCH DAY ! 


Just to see what all the members are doing !


----------



## MARINATE

I GOT TO MANY!..LOL


----------



## drnitrus

Good idea!

Too bad I dont have anything going on :uh: :tears:


----------



## twinn

good morning homies


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## drnitrus

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## zfelix

just building a curbside ride not to much detail but just clean just wanted another on on the shelf


----------



## EVIL C

Clean indeed  what kind of wheel are those?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 13 2007, 03:36 PM~7685528
> *Clean indeed    what kind of wheel are those?
> *



just the ones that come with the revell kits without the gold centers i just got them on there for now untild i get black rims for it :biggrin:

thanks


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 13 2007, 04:41 PM~7685542
> *just the ones that come with the revell kits without the gold centers i just got them on there for now untild i get black rims for it :biggrin:
> 
> thanks
> *


miralo muy chingon hahahah j/k
nice car.


----------



## MARINATE

GETTING READY FOR A SHOW IN 2 WEEKS!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 13 2007, 07:18 PM~7686257
> *GETTING READY FOR A SHOW IN 2 WEEKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 looks good, n good luck with the show, how many u takin?


----------



## MARINATE

ABOUT FIVE!..INCLUDING LITTLE ZACH'S TRUCK


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 13 2007, 07:24 PM~7686289
> *ABOUT FIVE!..INCLUDING LITTLE ZACH'S TRUCK
> *


:0 good luck guys


----------



## zfelix

PM me your addy when your ready for the truck big homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn pancho! that thing pops in the sun. Smooth!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

GOLDLEAF & PINSTRIPPED THIS ONE LAST NIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

very nice!!!


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah MARINATE, love that paint job on the Cutty!


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 that looks killer....


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN MARINATE THAT CUTTIES BAD ASS :biggrin: :0


----------



## ElRafa

Hell Ya It IS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

Marinate has made the newest feature on Scale Lows with his regal replica!!

http://www.scalelows.com/feature.html


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 14 2007, 09:25 PM~7691815
> *Marinate has made the newest feature on Scale Lows with his regal replica!!
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/feature.html
> *




:0 THANKS RYAN! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS EVERYONE

lookin good marinate :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

*CONGRATS MARINATE!!!!!*


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 14 2007, 08:48 PM~7691955
> *CONGRATS MARINATE!!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ok homie's i just got off the phone with my buddy chris brewer. he is throwing a big model kit expo. they where going to have a model contest but the sponcer they had pulled out. but he said to bring all our lowrider's , tuners, gasser's, topfuel, and any other model's you have. he will give us 6 table's to display them . he is real big into plastic model building and wan't to help keep the building alive. he goe's to ymca, boy scout's, and most of the schools and try's to get out next generation into model building


----------



## Pokey

Damn it, I wish I lived out West! You guys get all the cool shit out there!


----------



## betoscustoms

Kool, Great thing to go to. Primo, you know I can't make two trips to LA week after week. I will be down there on the 29th. But those who live in the area should check the show out. I also heard this was a great show. Lot's of older kits and models.


----------



## Mr Biggs

it would be cool if all the builder's from around the area would go. just to showcase their ride's  i'll be there.


----------



## wagonguy

how far from sacramento is that?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 15 2007, 10:07 PM~7700073
> *how far from sacramento is that?
> *


480 miles.. :0


----------



## betoscustoms

FOR SALE: '68 CAPRICE RESIN BODY. 
I ONLY HAD 10 MADE AND ONLY HAVE 7 LEFT. I WILL OFFER THEM HERE BEFORE THEY GO ON EBAY. PM ME IF YOU ARE SERIOUSLY INTERESTED. 
NO SHIPMENTS TO CANADA UNLESS YOU PAY HIGH COST OF INSURANCE WITH TRACKING NUMBER.


----------



## betoscustoms

'71 IMPALA RESINS NOW IN STOCK, PM ME FOR PRICED SHIPPED


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 68's and 71's :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoscustoms

Thanks twinn for the '68 Caprices


----------



## SOLO1

those look good beto


----------



## MARINATE

BIGGS CHECKOUT MODEL CARS MAGAZINE 3 OF YOUR CARS ARE IN IT!




































ALSO ONE OF ROGER'S MADE IT!


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn those are nice :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 :0 :0 badass :0 :0 :0 





> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 14 2007, 05:12 PM~7690450
> *GOLDLEAF & PINSTRIPPED THIS ONE LAST NIGHT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 16 2007, 12:19 AM~7700499
> *Thanks twinn for the '68 Caprices
> *


ANY TIME HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 16 2007, 10:31 PM~7708381
> *:0  :0  :0  badass  :0  :0  :0
> *



THANKS DOG! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 16 2007, 03:32 PM~7705076
> *BIGGS  CHECKOUT MODEL CARS MAGAZINE 3 OF YOUR CARS ARE IN IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO ONE OF ROGER'S MADE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank's homie got it the other day.  good looking out.


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2007, 10:35 AM~7711527
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: Whats Up Brother :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 17 2007, 02:06 PM~7712594
> *:wave: Whats Up Brother :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN WORKIN!...WHAT UP WITH YOU?


----------



## 408models

Hey MARINATE, any progress on the undercarriage and guts for your cutty???


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2007, 01:07 PM~7712599
> *CHILLIN WORKIN!...WHAT UP WITH YOU?
> *



chillin just finished the body work on the 62 :biggrin: just gotta feather it out and primer and wait for my doner kit to get here


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 17 2007, 02:09 PM~7712613
> *Hey MARINATE, any progress on the undercarriage and guts for your cutty???
> *



NAW NOTHING YET DOG..TRYING TO FINISH THE LUXABU..AS A MATTER A FACT IT'S AT BUILD-A-BIKE ON DISPLAY!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 17 2007, 02:10 PM~7712624
> *chillin just finished the body work on  the 62 :biggrin: just gotta feather it out and primer and wait for my doner kit to get here
> *



GET-R-DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2007, 01:13 PM~7712651
> *GET-R-DONE! :biggrin:
> *



im tryin im tryin lol


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2007, 12:12 PM~7712640
> *NAW NOTHING YET DOG..TRYING TO FINISH THE LUXABU..AS A MATTER A FACT IT'S AT BUILD-A-BIKE ON DISPLAY!
> *


weres that at???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 17 2007, 02:21 PM~7712703
> *weres that at???
> *



THE LOCAL HOBBY SPOT!..I'M GONNA PICK IT UP ON FRIDAY!


----------



## 408models

WHAT UP FELIX. WHERE WERE THE LADIES AT??? DIDN'T SEE TO MANY ON YOUR S.B. TOPIC. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2007, 12:22 PM~7712712
> *THE LOCAL HOBBY SPOT!..I'M GONNA PICK IT UP ON FRIDAY!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 10:09 AM~7710897
> *thank's homie got it the other day.   good looking out.
> *


were did you buy it biggs?


----------



## MARINATE

I BOUGHT ME A TOYOTA LAST NIGHT GONNA FINISH IT FOR THE SHOW!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 17 2007, 01:22 PM~7712714
> *WHAT UP FELIX. WHERE WERE THE LADIES AT??? DIDN'T SEE TO MANY ON YOUR S.B. TOPIC. :biggrin:
> *



they were hiding cause of the rain  no point of takin pics of chicks with sweaters and shit on lol  but there was some indoors but damn just think it was rainingh outside both of the buildings were packed as fuck :angry: couldnt even get any good pics without people gettin in the way


----------



## 408models

damn that sucks bro, but nice cars though.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 17 2007, 01:29 PM~7712778
> *damn that sucks bro, but nice cars though.
> *



chea i might go to san diego though :biggrin: thats always a good show


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 17 2007, 02:34 PM~7712819
> *chea i might go to san diego though :biggrin: thats always a good show
> *



BOOKING ROOMS THIS WEEK! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2007, 01:38 PM~7712850
> *BOOKING ROOMS THIS WEEK! :biggrin:
> *



shits gonna be hot as fuck homie LOL :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

This Is Going To Arizona In The Morning :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

THSTS A NICE TROKITA FELIX


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 17 2007, 01:25 PM~7712741
> *were did you buy it biggs?
> *


I get it in the mail homie. when i won the NNL they give me a free subscription for the year. I havent paid for them the last 4 year's. :0


----------



## modeltech

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 14 2007, 04:12 PM~7690450
> *GOLDLEAF & PINSTRIPPED THIS ONE LAST NIGHT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 18 2007, 08:47 AM~7719144
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

5 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: zfelix78caddy, MARINATE


Your Not Hiding Nomore Wey :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 18 2007, 10:04 AM~7719273
> *5 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: zfelix78caddy, MARINATE
> Your Not Hiding Nomore Wey :biggrin:
> *



not this morning! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 18 2007, 09:09 AM~7719303
> *not this morning! :biggrin:
> *


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Still Lookin For A 65 Impala Convertible Uptop so i can modify it to fit this if u have one hit me up with a price thanks


----------



## zfelix

got the idea from marinate


----------



## MARINATE

HIT UP BETO OR BIGGS!


----------



## SOLO1

All right I stayed up late last night doing this one.


----------



## MARINATE

OH SHIT...LOOKS GOOD DOG!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2007, 09:13 AM~7726198
> *OH SHIT...LOOKS GOOD DOG!
> *


yes siiir

nice color


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 19 2007, 07:36 AM~7726323
> *yes siiir
> 
> nice color
> *



x2


----------



## modeltech

what color is that solo???


----------



## SOLO1

I made it. I work in a body shop so we got a bigg paint tabe I can mix any color I want. I still got more If you want.


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN SOLO THAT ELCO IS CLEAN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2007, 02:50 PM~7728556
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2007, 02:04 PM~7728649
> *WHATS  UP !    :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN MAN....WHAT UP WITH YOU?


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP BIGGS I SEE YOU LURKING


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

FINISHED UP A FEW LOSS ENDS ON MY CREW CAB KING CAB AND STARTED TO PACK UP THE DESK AND TOOLS ! 


GOT ALL THE KITS BOXED !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2007, 02:12 PM~7728709
> *FINISHED  UP A  FEW  LOSS  ENDS  ON  MY  CREW  CAB  KING CAB  AND  STARTED TO  PACK  UP  THE  DESK  AND  TOOLS  !
> GOT  ALL  THE    KITS  BOXED !
> *


   WHAT UP WITH THE ESCALDE WE TALKED ABOUT?


----------



## drnitrus

damn dog 

move came out of no where

you stayin in town


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 19 2007, 03:13 PM~7728729
> *damn dog
> 
> move came out of no where
> 
> you stayin in town
> *


 DONT HAVE A PLACE TO YET ! I AM PUTTING ALL MY STUFF IN STORGE ! I AM AFFRID IF I LEAVE AND LEAVE IT HERE SHE'LL FUCK IT ALL UP ! LOL! :angry: 

YOU SHOULD OF HEARD HER YESTERDAY ! ASK MARINATE HE WAS ON THE PHONE WHEN SHE START BITCHING !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2007, 02:16 PM~7728761
> *DONT HAVE  A  PLACE  TO  YET !  I  AM  PUTTING  ALL MY  STUFF  IN  STORGE  ! I  AM AFFRID  IF  I  LEAVE  AND  LEAVE  IT  HERE  SHE'LL  FUCK  IT  ALL  UP !  LOL! :angry:
> 
> YOU  SHOULD  OF  HEARD  HER  YESTERDAY !  ASK  MARINATE  HE WAS  ON  THE  PHONE  WHEN  SHE START BITCHING  !
> *



GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER..YOU'LL BE ALRIGHT


----------



## kustombuilder

:nicoderm:


----------



## drnitrus

damn its at that point!!

that sucks

if you want to hang in the east let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2007, 03:13 PM~7728721
> *   WHAT UP WITH THE ESCALDE WE TALKED ABOUT?
> *



I THINK DOC A USA 1 KIT ! WILL NEED TO CODY THE SPRINGS AND AXLES BUT I THINK THE ESCALDE WILL NEED A WHOLE NEW CHASSIE ! EVERYTHING IS MOLDED IN ON THE REVELL 1 ! :angry:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2007, 02:18 PM~7728780
> *GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER..YOU'LL BE ALRIGHT
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 19 2007, 03:20 PM~7728798
> *damn its at that point!!
> 
> that sucks
> 
> if you want to hang in the east let me know :biggrin:
> *



BIGGS DONE OFFERED ME A JOB AND TWINN SAID I CAN SLEEP OUT BACK IN THE REGAL ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2007, 02:20 PM~7728799
> *I  THINK  DOC  A  USA 1  KIT  !  WILL  NEED  TO  CODY    THE  SPRINGS  AND  AXLES    BUT  I THINK  THE  ESCALDE  WILL  NEED  A  WHOLE  NEW  CHASSIE !  EVERYTHING  IS  MOLDED  IN  ON THE  REVELL  1 !  :angry:
> *



FUCK I'LL SEND THE CADY TRUCK BACK & YOU CAN JUST CAST THE SPRINGS AND OTHER JUNK OR JUST GET A NEW ONE?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2007, 03:21 PM~7728818
> *BIGGS  DONE  OFFERED  ME  A  JOB  AND  TWINN  SAID  I  CAN  SLEEP  OUT  BACK  IN THE  REGAL ! :biggrin:
> *


you're gonna be good

maybe you can work for the mexican mini casters prt time too


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 19 2007, 02:22 PM~7728828
> *you're gonna be good
> 
> maybe you can work for the mexican mini casters prt time too
> *


FUCK THEM FOOLS DON'T WON'T TO HIRE ANYBODY..I TRIED TO GET A JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SUN WAS OUT TODAY SO I GRAB A FEW SHOTS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2007, 03:23 PM~7728837
> *FUCK THEM FOOLS DON'T WON'T TO HIRE ANYBODY..I TRIED TO GET A JOB! :biggrin:
> *



THEY MIGHT HIRE YOU IF YOU KNOW HOW TO READ SPANISH !


----------



## kustombuilder

nice builds dave.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2007, 03:28 PM~7728881
> *THEY  MIGHT  HIRE    YOU  IF  YOU  KNOW  HOW  TO  READ  SPANISH  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

great builds that truck is baaaaad aaasss


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2007, 02:28 PM~7728881
> *THEY  MIGHT  HIRE    YOU  IF  YOU  KNOW  HOW  TO  READ  SPANISH  !
> *


FUCK I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE TOOK SPANISH IN SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

that truck is off the heezy fo sheezy.......


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 19 2007, 02:30 PM~7728900
> *that truck is off the heezy fo sheezy.......
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## modeltech

dave come up this way!! i can put ya to work in the shop here bro!!


----------



## kustombuilder

i think the guy off the frwy selling oranges is hiring. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

ya, but i am serious!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 19 2007, 02:34 PM~7728942
> *ya, but i am serious!!!
> *


so am i. :0


----------



## SOLO1

looking good MINI.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2007, 01:31 PM~7728911
> *:nicoderm:
> *


my neezy.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 19 2007, 02:37 PM~7728977
> *my neezy.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

SENT THE TRUCK EDDIE LMK when it gets there :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 20 2007, 01:24 PM~7736540
> *SENT THE TRUCK EDDIE LMK when it gets there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 20 2007, 02:27 PM~7736553
> *
> *


CUZ I WANTED TO SEND SOMETHING OUT BUT THE DRAMA OVER HERE GOT ME STRAPPED FOR A FEW ! IF IT WEREN'T FOR TWINN TO HELP ME GET EVERYONES SHIT SHIPPED OUT ! :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2007, 01:47 PM~7736689
> *CUZ  I  WANTED  TO  SEND  SOMETHING  OUT  BUT  THE  DRAMA  OVER  HERE  GOT ME  STRAPPED  FOR  A  FEW  !  IF  IT  WEREN'T  FOR  TWINN  TO  HELP  ME  GET  EVERYONES  SHIT    SHIPPED  OUT  !  :angry:
> *



IT'S ALL GOOD LIKE I TOLD YOU TAKE CARE OF YOUR FAMILY FIRST.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 20 2007, 02:51 PM~7736714
> *IT'S ALL GOOD LIKE I TOLD YOU TAKE CARE OF YOUR FAMILY FIRST.
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2007, 01:53 PM~7736741
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

ohh, shit!!! i like, i like!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

COMMING SOON FOR TEH BIG M.C.B.A.!!!!!! :0


----------



## modeltech

:0


----------



## betoscustoms

NEW PROJECT TO BETO'S DIORAMA


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHERES THE OTHER 1 ! LOL ! :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2007, 11:32 PM~7740962
> *WHERES  THE  OTHER  1  !  LOL ! :0
> *


IN THE BOX


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

POST IT UP ! iTS THE BADDEST 1 OUT !


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD ROBERTO! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 21 2007, 07:15 AM~7741484
> *LOOKS GOOD ROBERTO! :biggrin:
> *



Thats nice beto. I want to get my hands on one of those so bad.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 21 2007, 07:15 AM~7741484
> *LOOKS GOOD ROBERTO! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 20 2007, 12:56 PM~7736771
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE TRUCK IS LOOKING GOOD CARNALITO. GET'ER DONE. :biggrin: 



AND FELIX IT LOOK'S LIKE YOU GOT YOUR WORK CUT OUT FOR YA.  HANDLE IT LIL HOMIE.



THAT'S A NICE CATCH THERE PRINO. CADILLAC IS LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS CARNAL....SILVER LEAFED IT & PINSTRIPPED IT!


----------



## kustombuilder

dam that toyota is bad azz.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DOG ! this looks like a contest hopper for sure ! 


Put you some decals on the side and smake the roof like its been flipped ! LOL !

































J/K ! THIS IS A SWEET LOOKING TRUCK ! your doing a sweet job on your frist minitruck brother !


----------



## MARINATE

LOL...NOT BAD FOR MY FIRST MINITRUCK!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 22 2007, 12:50 PM~7747760
> *LOL...NOT BAD FOR MY FIRST MINITRUCK!
> *



X-10 

looks real good bro!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 21 2007, 12:30 AM~7740956
> *NEW PROJECT TO BETO'S DIORAMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OoHOO!! :thumbsup: Slick looking two door!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

buenos dias carnals


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## twinn

whores :0


----------



## modeltech

you are what you eat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 23 2007, 09:30 AM~7753056
> *you are what you eat!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 23 2007, 09:30 AM~7753056
> *you are what you eat!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A DICK ! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## twinn

gonna paint this tommorow :0


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 24 2007, 07:18 PM~7765612
> *gonna paint this tommorow :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the only thing your painting tommorow :angry: hno:


----------



## twinn

this one 2


----------



## Black 78 MC

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

:0 what color twinn?


----------



## twinn

MARINATE RED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 24 2007, 07:30 PM~7766920
> *MARINATE RED :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TACO PACO RED


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 24 2007, 09:30 PM~7766920
> *MARINATE RED :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

AY BIG BRO....YOU GET THE SHIT??? LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i got this 69 wagon from CMC and he was having problems painting it ! this pic is after 2hours of chipping away paint ! 











So lets just say this 69 wagon from R&R IS A PILE OF JUNK ! Even before CMC touched it ! 50.00 is not good on this ! I have the 67 , and 66 from R&R and both are really nice and very little clean up ! If you guys are looking in to the wagons please take note if your not good with resin stay away from the 69 wagon LOL ! 

here are a few pics after i started sanding and preping for body work ! 


























the gray spot on the roof is a sink whole ! its about the size of a half dollar and drops in about the deepth of a wooden ruler ! LOL ! if you turn the body up side down and look at it you can see all the glur that they used to turn a 69 into a wagon and the roof area looks like it was 3 differnt peices added together ! 


BUT NOT TO WORRY ! I WILL DO IT UP AND ADD IT TO MY LOVE OF 69 IMPALA'S!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn looks better should have took some before pics...... ill grab another one this year.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 25 2007, 07:00 AM~7768821
> *AY BIG BRO....YOU GET THE SHIT??? LET ME KNOW.
> *


10-4 got it the other day. i will take it to the screen place tomorrow. to get a price to do the T's. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN IT TWINN THAT BOX LOOKS REALLY ACCURATE NOW!!! YOU SHAVED OFF THE CADDY MOULDINGS HUH?


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 25 2007, 01:38 PM~7771091
> *DAMN IT TWINN THAT BOX LOOKS REALLY ACCURATE NOW!!! YOU SHAVED OFF THE CADDY MOULDINGS HUH?
> *


my brother did that one just gonna paint it for him


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2007, 09:16 AM~7769275
> *i  got  this    69  wagon  from  CMC  and  he  was  having    problems  painting  it  !    this  pic  is  after  2hours  of  chipping  away  paint  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So  lets    just  say  this  69  wagon  from  R&R    IS A  PILE  OF  JUNK !  Even  before  CMC    touched  it  !  50.00  is  not  good  on this  !  I  have  the  67  , and  66  from  R&R  and  both  are  really  nice  and  very  little  clean  up  !  If  you    guys  are  looking  in to  the  wagons  please  take  note  if  your  not  good  with  resin  stay  away  from the  69 wagon  LOL !
> 
> here  are  a  few    pics  after  i  started  sanding  and  preping  for  body  work !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the  gray    spot  on the  roof    is  a  sink  whole  !  its  about the  size  of  a  half  dollar  and  drops  in  about  the  deepth  of  a  wooden  ruler  !  LOL ! if  you  turn  the  body up side  down  and  look  at  it  you  can  see  all  the  glur  that  they    used  to turn  a  69  into  a  wagon  and  the  roof  area looks  like  it  was  3  differnt  peices  added  together !
> BUT  NOT TO  WORRY  !  I  WILL  DO  IT  UP  AND  ADD  IT  TO  MY  LOVE  OF  69 IMPALA'S!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THANKS FOR SHOWIN LOVE MARINATE ! I GUESS I AM THE BLACK SHEEP OF THE FAMILY ! 


well after i woke up and took care of the boy for a few hour i fixed the roof and put it in frist primer ! 



































and here is the rest of the 69 IMPALA FAMILY !


----------



## BigPoppa

both 69 grilles are cleaned up and ready for rubber, maybe after CSI tonite


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 25 2007, 04:36 PM~7772039
> *both 69 grilles are cleaned up and ready for rubber, maybe after CSI tonite
> *


Like i side poppa no hurry ! i want to use the hideaway on 1 of the 2 doors and i wont be able to build them for awhile ! i was just messing around with the wagon ! all my other stuff is packed and put in storage ! FOR NOW ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ay mini u should make that drop top orange like the one in that older issue of lowrider mag, tha one wit ice cube on the front i think. just a suggestion


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2007, 03:35 PM~7772027
> *THANKS  FOR  SHOWIN  LOVE  MARINATE  ! I GUESS  I  AM  THE  BLACK  SHEEP  OF THE  FAMILY !
> well  after  i  woke  up  and  took  care  of  the  boy  for  a  few  hour    i fixed  the  roof  and  put it  in  frist  primer !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  here  is  the  rest  of  the  69  IMPALA  FAMILY !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  I DON'T HAVE HATE FOR NOBODY!  M.C.B.A FOR LIFE HOMIE


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DOg you need to work on your 69 ! Good luck this weekend at the show ! You also Felix !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2007, 04:18 PM~7772363
> *DOg  you  need  to  work  on your  69  !  Good  luck  this  weekend  at the  show !  You  also  Felix  !
> *



I JUST NEED MY CHROME BUMPERS..IT'S WAITING TO BE PAINTED


----------



## twinn

both you fools are haters quit lieing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 25 2007, 04:22 PM~7772393
> *both you fools are haters quit lieing :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HATERS........................LYING????????????????? :uh:


----------



## twinn

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i want to do 1 of 69 like this !


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2007, 05:28 PM~7772431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



thats the shit ! you got dibs ? Think i should add skrits to the wagon ?


----------



## BigPoppa

I remember in the early 90s there was a 69 with hideaways or billet grille, chopped top, black on black. So black it almost looked gold, looked sooo badass. I saw recent pics and its tucking 20s now.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

if i every had the spending cash to get me a another ride it would be a 69 Impala !


----------



## MARINATE

69'S ARE NICE ESPECIALLY WITH THE HIDEAWAY LIGHTS!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2007, 03:34 PM~7772474
> *69'S ARE NICE ESPECIALLY WITH THE HIDEAWAY LIGHTS!
> *


billet and hideaways coming soon


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 25 2007, 04:36 PM~7772487
> *billet and hideaways coming soon
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 25 2007, 07:15 PM~7773633
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0   looks good carnal!


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]]

Lookin good, :werd:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 25 2007, 08:15 PM~7773633
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats going to bad ass ! I can't to start working on mine !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 25 2007, 06:15 PM~7773633
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit look's good quate.  
i'll be down there around 8 :0


----------



## Black 78 MC

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

LOOKS GOOD TWINN :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

OLDIE BUT GOODIE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i couldn't sleep tonight ! I am still up !

so i got out 1 of the cutties i got from BIGGS and TWINN AND STARTED WORKING ! 



















going to make the t-tops have glass ! 









and then i just said screw it and do it opened up ! 











then i added the regal engine bay also ! 










and you can't be hit switchs and not have a reinforced rear end ! 










and even after all that i was still wide awake so i got it in the base coat ! 


























Now when ever Marinate gets on and see's this i hope hell give me a few ideas on a couple patterns for this ! LOL !

I got this far and now i'm stuck ! LOL !


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 Damn! that shits tight!


----------



## MARINATE

JUST SEND IT TO ME...I'LL PATTERN IT!


----------



## modeltech

awesome!! i have been waiting for someone to open one up!!! tight as usual mini!!


have mine sitting here staring at me all day long!!! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

nice :0


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 25 2007, 08:19 AM~7769783
> *10-4 got it the other day. i will take it to the screen place tomorrow. to get a price to do the T's. :biggrin:
> *



Cool bro. Did you check out the vids?


----------



## 1ofaknd

1low, i'm getting your cutlass and 94 big body shipped out today, just so ya know


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 26 2007, 07:04 AM~7776909
> *Cool bro. Did you check out the vids?
> *


nice uncut music video's :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 08:40 AM~7776808
> *and  then  i  just    said  screw it    and  do it  opened  up  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 06:40 AM~7776808
> *i  couldn't  sleep  tonight  !  I  am  still  up  !
> 
> so  i  got out  1  of the  cutties  i  got  from  BIGGS and  TWINN AND  STARTED    WORKING !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going  to  make  the  t-tops  have  glass !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  then  i  just    said  screw it    and  do it  opened  up  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then  i  added    the  regal  engine  bay  also !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  you  can't  be  hit  switchs  and  not  have  a  reinforced  rear end !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even  after  all  that  i  was  still  wide  awake  so  i  got  it  in  the  base  coat  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now  when  ever  Marinate  gets  on  and  see's  this    i  hope  hell  give  me  a  few  ideas  on  a  couple    patterns    for  this  !  LOL !
> 
> I  got  this  far  and  now  i'm  stuck !  LOL !
> *


looking right ! 
I got three open cutty's on my desk right now didn't think of the t-top .....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OK still awake ! been over 24hrs and i do is yawn ! My sons up so i can't take anymore slepping tabs ! already had 4 ! LOL ! those never really kicked in ! 


SO ! i went off to painting !










should I leave it or add an orange caddy over the top !


----------



## twinn

candy it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

clean ass job ***********


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 10:03 AM~7777669
> *OK    still  awake  !  been  over  24hrs  and  i  do  is  yawn !  My  sons  up  so  i can't  take  anymore  slepping  tabs !  already  had  4  ! LOL !  those  never  really  kicked  in !
> SO  !  i went  off to  painting  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I leave  it    or  add  an  orange  caddy  over  the  top !
> *



damn dave, that is tight ass work!! kandy it bro!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus

kandy, kandy,kandy


----------



## wagonguy

hey david, what wagon is that in the background?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 26 2007, 08:14 AM~7777778
> *kandy, kandy,kandy
> *


:biggrin:*X2*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NO KANDY , UNLESS ITS RED......... LEAVE IT BE......


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 09:03 AM~7777669
> *OK    still  awake  !   been   over  24hrs   and  i  do  is  yawn !  My  sons  up   so  i can't  take  anymore  slepping   tabs !  already   had  4  ! LOL !   those  never  really  kicked  in !
> SO   !  i went   off to  painting  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I leave  it    or  add  an   orange   caddy   over  the   top !
> *



I think they did kick in homie..

add an orange CADDY?????????  

Sweet paint job. I say don't add Kandy .


----------



## 1ofaknd

dont do orange, do something like wild cherry, brandywine, or maybe candy burgundy


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 09:03 AM~7777669
> *OK    still  awake  !  been  over  24hrs  and  i  do  is  yawn !  My  sons  up  so  i can't  take  anymore  slepping  tabs !  already  had  4  ! LOL !  those  never  really  kicked  in !
> SO  !  i went  off to  painting  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I leave  it    or  add  an  orange  caddy  over  the  top !
> *


Looking good david. I say leave it like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

KANDY IT!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang it ! well its candied orange and i added a little candy red to the orange ! 

i get a few pics in a min !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 10:32 AM~7777926
> *Dang  it !    well  its  candied  orange  and  i  added  a  little  candy  red  to  the  orange !
> 
> i  get  a  few  pics  in  a  min !
> *



IT WILL LOOK GOOS ORANGE BUT, RED LOOK GOOD!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2007, 10:33 AM~7777935
> *IT WILL LOOK GOOS ORANGE BUT, RED LOOK GOOD!
> *


MARINATE RED :loco:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i like this 1 ! and was tring to get some what like it !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 26 2007, 10:39 AM~7777974
> *MARINATE RED :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ok this is it ! I DONT LIKE IT ! Maybe i need to add a few more pin work on top of this ? ! 

with the flash ! 











and then with out !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 09:46 AM~7778016
> *ok  this  is  it  !  I DONT  LIKE  IT  ! Maybe  i  need  to  add a  few  more  pin work  on  top  of  this  ? !
> 
> with  the  flash !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  then  with  out !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW IT JUST LOOK'S LIKE THE MONTE. IT LOOKED GOOD THE WAY IT WAS.


----------



## MARINATE

THROW SOME LIGHT ORANGE PATTERNS......SOME RED.....AND BODY LINES FOOL!


----------



## modeltech

do a little pen work on it then clear!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

some more pen work is needed , wanna use my metallics?


----------



## vengence

looks good mini...


----------



## ElMonte74'

LOOKS GOOD MINI. IF YOU DON'T WANT IT SEND IT THIS WAY :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

I like it mini


----------



## 408models

*looks good mini*

*got mine in the works also* :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 26 2007, 01:24 PM~7778706
> *looks good mini
> 
> got mine in the works also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you better get to it ! 


it seems that only Marinate and me have been been working the cutty ! 



Mine is ready for clear ! I will clear it before i head off to work tommrow !



































Can't wait to see other Cutties built !


----------



## EVIL C

That really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

My cutties been done, I Just can't post any pics up of it. it's candy cobalt blue, white top, button tuck interior, all chrome undies parked in three, turned out really nice i think.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 02:37 PM~7779554
> *My cutties been done, I Just can't post any pics up of it. it's candy cobalt blue, white top, button tuck interior, all chrome undies parked in three, turned out really nice i think.
> *



NO PICS WHY NOT? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 03:37 PM~7779554
> *My cutties been done, I Just can't post any pics up of it. it's candy cobalt blue, white top, button tuck interior, all chrome undies parked in three, turned out really nice i think.
> *



i KNOW BUT YOURS WAS FROM THE FRIST TIME THEY WERE OUT ! EVERYONE WANTED THESE AND ASKED EVERYDAY WHERE CAN THEY GET THEM AND WHEN THEY COME BACK UP FOR SALE A LOT WERE SOLD BUT NO ONE HAS BEEN POSTING THEM UP ? I HOPE THEY WEREN'T BOUGHT JUST TO BE PUT UP AND NEVER SEEN AGAIN ! :angry: 


THEY WERE CASTED TO BE BUILT ! MINE IS THE FRIST OF 9 ! LOL ! :biggrin: 

BETWEEN BIGGS AND TWINN I AM GOING TO HAVE A FULL FLEET OF CUTTIES 1 DAY ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

I GOT MINE BRO, AND I AM BUILDIN IT IN THE NEXT BUILD OFF, THAT STARTS NEXT WEEK!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i bought mine for its increase in resale value , but then decided what the hell and built it........


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 04:03 PM~7779754
> *i  KNOW  BUT  YOURS  WAS  FROM THE  FRIST  TIME  THEY  WERE    OUT !  EVERYONE  WANTED  THESE  AND  ASKED  EVERYDAY WHERE  CAN  THEY  GET THEM  AND  WHEN THEY  COME  BACK  UP  FOR  SALE  A LOT  WERE    SOLD    BUT NO  ONE  HAS  BEEN  POSTING  THEM  UP  ?    I  HOPE  THEY  WEREN'T  BOUGHT  JUST  TO BE  PUT  UP  AND  NEVER  SEEN  AGAIN !  :angry:
> THEY  WERE  CASTED  TO  BE  BUILT !    MINE IS  THE  FRIST    OF  9  !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> 
> BETWEEN  BIGGS AND  TWINN  I  AM  GOING  TO  HAVE  A  FULL  FLEET  OF  CUTTIES  1 DAY !  :biggrin:
> *


I start workin on my in may or june


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 04:03 PM~7779754
> *i  KNOW  BUT  YOURS  WAS  FROM THE  FRIST  TIME  THEY  WERE    OUT !  EVERYONE  WANTED  THESE  AND  ASKED  EVERYDAY WHERE  CAN  THEY  GET THEM  AND  WHEN THEY  COME  BACK  UP  FOR  SALE  A LOT  WERE    SOLD    BUT NO  ONE  HAS  BEEN  POSTING  THEM  UP  ?    I  HOPE  THEY  WEREN'T  BOUGHT  JUST  TO BE  PUT  UP  AND  NEVER  SEEN  AGAIN !  :angry:
> THEY  WERE  CASTED  TO  BE  BUILT !    MINE IS  THE  FRIST    OF  9  !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> 
> BETWEEN  BIGGS AND  TWINN  I  AM  GOING  TO  HAVE  A  FULL  FLEET  OF  CUTTIES  1 DAY !  :biggrin:
> *


I've only been casting these for a couple weeks, I just built it about a week ago, lol. 

I gotta get a new camera so i can post some pics up, maybe there will be some from the show coming up next week

This is not the same as the one you are getting over there


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 26 2007, 10:24 AM~7778706
> *looks good mini
> 
> got mine in the works also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THIS ONE IS FROM 1OFAKIND*


----------



## wagonguy

you still havent told me what kind of wagon is in the background of those pics hno:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 26 2007, 05:15 PM~7780286
> *you still havent told me what kind of wagon is in the background of those pics hno:
> *


69 impala looks like


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 03:17 PM~7780293
> *69 impala looks like
> *



:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 05:17 PM~7780293
> *69 impala looks like
> *



































and here is the rest of the 69 IMPALA FAMILY !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 26 2007, 04:21 PM~7780329
> *:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:
> *



page 169


----------



## wagonguy

i want one


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 26 2007, 05:24 PM~7780354
> *i want one
> *


In the FAQ there is a link to resin relim ! open it and then go to to the Star model link on the right upper corner ! they are 48 plus shipping but fair warning they need work ! this is /was a POS !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 04:30 PM~7780390
> *In  the  FAQ    there  is  a  link  to  resin  relim !  open it  and then  go to  to  the  Star  model link  on  the  right  upper  corner !  they  are  48 plus  shipping  but    fair warning  they  need  work  !  this  is  /was a  POS !
> *



it's okay that 69 is coming to arizona!


----------



## 1ofaknd

i managed a few crappy pics of mine, i'll post up a bit more later


It could be better, but i just wanted something to display at the show when i sell the bodies, for an example of a built one.


----------



## Black 78 MC

:0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nice speakerbox in the background


love the cutty


----------



## twinn

coming out clean ryan :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 25 2007, 02:41 PM~7772090
> *ay mini u should make that drop top orange like the one in that older issue of lowrider mag, tha one wit ice cube on the front i think. just a suggestion
> *


----------



## twinn

gave it a coat of candy


----------



## wagonguy

dayum, the cutty and box are both lookin good!

now i regret selling mine


----------



## pancho1969

NICE WORK 

MINI 
TWINN
1OFAKND 

GREAT LOOKIN RIDES :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2007, 08:38 PM~7781701
> *NICE WORK
> 
> MINI
> TWINN
> 1OFAKND
> 
> GREAT LOOKIN RIDES  :thumbsup:
> *



*X-2*
love that color combo on the cutty 1ofakind


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 26 2007, 06:58 PM~7781422
> *gave it a coat of candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd

also got one of the 68 caprice resins, galaxy grey metallic base, ready to shoot some kandy. 

This one had a lot of holes and sinks in the body for some reason, too many to even bother fixing. just need to add more flake to hide em, lol.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 26 2007, 05:58 PM~7781422
> *gave it a coat of candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


twinn i want some pics of that mustang in the background,i have a co worker whos building a gt clone,and that would just make it perfect,its the same color too..:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 05:25 PM~7781198
> *i managed a few crappy pics of mine, i'll post up a bit more later
> It could be better, but i just wanted something to display at the show when i sell the bodies, for an example of a built one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  homie you know why i like that one....:biggrin: its the lil brother to my olds.... :biggrin: 
in a scale form... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 07:11 PM~7781981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SMARTASS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 09:11 PM~7781981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH SHIT ! I thought you were talking about the old 1 you did a long time ago ? :biggrin: Nice 3 ! i don't think mine is that nasty ! :angry: But that goes to show you what a shop owner can build and what a back yard bandito can handle ! LOL !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 10:11 PM~7782458
> *OH    SHIT !      I  thought  you  were  talking  about  the    old  1  you  did  a long  time ago ?  :biggrin:  Nice  3 !  i  don't  think  mine  is  that    nasty  ! :angry:  But  that  goes  to  show  you  what  a  shop owner  can  build  and  what  a  back  yard  bandito    can  handle  !  LOL !
> *


I dont think i've ever built one bro, lol. Might be thinking of someone else?

and you got your own shop, probably better stocked then mine too!! lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 10:16 PM~7782491
> *I dont think i've ever built one bro, lol. Might be thinking of someone else?
> 
> and you got your own shop, probably better stocked then mine too!! lol
> *



This 1 here an't yours ?


----------



## 1ofaknd

nah, that's someone that submitted it to the gallery


----------



## lowridermodels

those cuttys are ssswwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttt!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wow:  :wow:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Apr 26 2007, 06:10 AM~7776934-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1low, i'm getting your cutlass and 94 big body shipped out today, just so ya know
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool bro, can't wait to get em. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Apr 26 2007, 06:11 AM~7776938
> *nice uncut music video's :biggrin:
> *



Glad you got em, some are better than others. Let me know if you want more.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 06:25 PM~7781198
> *i managed a few crappy pics of mine, i'll post up a bit more later
> It could be better, but i just wanted something to display at the show when i sell the bodies, for an example of a built one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM SCALELOWS BUSTING THE CUTTY OUT..LOOKS GOOD RYAN!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 26 2007, 06:58 PM~7781422
> *gave it a coat of candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




"I WANT 2 DOUBLE CHEESEBURGERS"...KANDY GRAPE LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## twinn

candy grape  my next one is gonna be marinate red


----------



## 408models

*lookin good fellas. :thumbsup:

GOT MY METAL FLAKE BASE ON, JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT COLOR TO GO WITH  :dunno: 





































MAYBE

















*


----------



## drnitrus

yeah i like that copper color


----------



## modeltech

damn!!!!!!!!! that was the color i was goin for!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*i got this color which is from the 05' MAZDA 6,BLAZIN COPPER METTALIC*.
or i can do a orange metal flake. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa

Lookin good I am liking the copper color :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## modeltech

62 DROP FINISHED!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 27 2007, 02:03 PM~7787020
> *62 DROP FINISHED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that rag came out sweet bro. look's like a real car on the showroom floor.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

felix, the cuttys interior gettin rained on, mesin up the fuckin interior


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 27 2007, 03:03 PM~7787020
> *62 DROP FINISHED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucken beautiful :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Looks awesome modeltech......


----------



## MARINATE

HELL YEAH HOMIE LOOKS REAL GOOD!


----------



## MARINATE

TRUCK GOT HERE ZACH!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 27 2007, 04:21 PM~7787790
> *TRUCK GOT HERE ZACH!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

zach, do you gamble alot seein that ur in vegas and all? no offense, but it is the place with most of the most popular casinos ya know.....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 27 2007, 04:35 PM~7787863
> *zach, do you gamble alot seein that ur in vegas and all? no offense, but it is the place with most of the most popular casinos ya know.....
> *



can ya gamble at 17 ? :0

if so im goign gambling :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

DAMN MODELTECH LOOKS SIK BRO :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 27 2007, 04:35 PM~7787863
> *zach, do you gamble alot seein that ur in vegas and all? no offense, but it is the place with most of the most popular casinos ya know.....
> *



i playd teh slots at my uncals bar and shit =]] but yeah vegas aint really that fun until your 21


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 08:32 PM~7782609
> *This  1  here    an't  yours ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wonder whos one that might be? Doesn't look like that anymore. Torn it down, and redoing some things


----------



## twinn

got back to work lol heres where im at finished the photo etch and did some work on the chasis  








































gonna try and do some more tommorow night


----------



## LowandBeyond

NICE!! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

DAYUM, all chrome looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

nice very nice!!!!


----------



## SOLO1

nice 64


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

CLEARED AND SUN LIGHT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OUT OF ALL THE 2DRS TOPOS BUILT FOR SOME REASON I LIKE THE GREEN 1 THE BEST ! SO ! 



























I PAINTED THE BODY , THEN FOILED THEN CLEARED ! IT LAID DOWN SO SMOOTH THAT I WENT AND ADDED THE SOFT TOP ! i STILL GOT TONS TO DO ON THIS BUT I WAS TIRED OF LOOKING AT IT IN PRIMER ! NOW ITS IN COLOR ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

The Cutty and Caddy look beautiful Mini!!!!


Hey Shannon, that '62 turned out GREAT!!!!! Am I gonna get to see it up close next weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

sweet


----------



## wagonguy

damn mini, your killing me with all these paterns and shit!


----------



## SOLO1

DAM MINI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech

mini, that 2 door caddy is off the hook!!! that is clean, clean bro!!!!


pokey i dont know if i wll make it next weekend!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 28 2007, 02:25 PM~7792395
> *
> pokey i dont know if i wll make it next weekend!!
> *


Say it ain't so!  

Oh well, I'll have a better shot at winning a plaque without you there. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn some badass work goin on in here (as usual) :thumbsup:

the 62 looks gorgeous 

that 64 is gonna be badass 

the paintwork/ bodywork on the cutlass& 2dr fleet are simply a work of art 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:












this is what ive been working on --- slowly 
damn mini how do you keep from smudging the gelpens ??

i painted the car and did the gelpens then cleared it and they were still smudging when i put the foil on :dunno:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 28 2007, 05:49 PM~7792993
> *damn some badass work goin on in here (as usual) :thumbsup:
> 
> the 62 looks gorgeous
> 
> that 64 is gonna be badass
> 
> the paintwork/ bodywork on the cutlass& 2dr fleet are simply a work of art
> 
> stilldown sweet as paint as always :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what ive been working on --- slowly
> damn mini how do you keep from smudging the gelpens ??
> 
> i painted the car and did the gelpens then cleared it and they were still smudging when i put the foil on :dunno:
> *


----------



## ElRafa

Man all you guys are doin it big all builds lookin sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

just thought i would share another 1 !


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn Mini! That cutty and 2 door caddy are killing it! :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2007, 12:34 AM~7800563
> *Damn Mini!  That cutty and 2 door caddy are killing it!  :0  :0
> *


i want to see the olds 88 you got from me done up ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

with the flash on !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: thats badass mini :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2007, 10:48 PM~7800648
> *i want  to  see  the  olds 88    you  got  from me  done  up !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *


Me too. Maybe after I clear the desk off alittle. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah Mini, now that's fuckin' SWEET!!!!


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 6 2007, 01:17 PM~7189241
> *here's a few more,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg[/img]
> *


I don't know shit about these models. 

*Where can I get a MC like this?*


----------



## betoscustoms

MKD904, LOWRIDERMODELS, MRBIGGS, ROGER, ME AND TWINN


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by PIMPaLiCiOuS_@Apr 29 2007, 10:46 PM~7800957
> *I don't know shit about these models.
> 
> Where can I get a MC like this?
> *


_

www.betoscustoms.com or www.scalelows.com_


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by PIMPaLiCiOuS_@Apr 29 2007, 11:46 PM~7800957
> *I don't know shit about these models.
> 
> Where can I get a MC like this?
> *


_
This one is an old '78 dealer promo. Like they used to give out when you bought a new car. No opening hood, no engine, no chassis detail.

There is a company called Trumpeter that made a full detail kit of the '78 Monte. They are relatively easy to find if you are willing to pay $30 to $40. That's kinda high for a model, but it's a great kit, and worth the price.

Just go to your local hobby shop, they should have them. Or, you can hit up Betoscustoms or ScaleLows, they might have them.

http://www.scalelows.com/

http://betoscustomdesigns.com/

They are both good people to deal with. If you don't want to spend that kind of cash for the full detail kit, I think Beto might have the promos. If he doesn't, you can find them on Ebay all day long._


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 30 2007, 12:08 AM~7801022
> *www.betoscustoms.com or www.scalelows.com
> *


Looks like Beto beat me to it. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 29 2007, 11:12 PM~7801034
> *Looks like Beto beat me to it.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS POKEY, I THOUGHT IT WAS THE TRUMPETER KIT. I DO HAVE ABOUT 12 MONTE PROMOS FROM 1978-1980


----------



## modeltech

didnt, amt make a kit like that as well??? had a bike and trailer???


----------



## 408models

ALRIGHT FELLAS, GOT MY CUTTY PREPED, PRIMED AND PAINTED. WAS WORKING ON THIS ONE FRIDAY NIGHT & ALL DAY SATURDAY CAUSE IT WAS SUCH A NICE DAY. ITS A CANDY RED FROM CAN. ALSO COUPLE MOCK UP PICS.

*2) OUTSIDE PICS WITH CLEAR NO WETSAND*


----------



## 408models

*3)WETSANDED, READY FOR ANOTHER SHOT OF CLEAR TONIGHT.*


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 fucken sweet


----------



## modeltech

yep, thats nice there!!


----------



## drnitrus

damn tha tlooks sweet
nice work on the patterns


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yall sum ugly mofo's... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 30 2007, 11:13 AM~7803123
> *yall sum ugly mofo's... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR OLD LADY NEVER COMPLAIN'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nope, thats why she aint my house no more she loves ******* , you can have her......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 30 2007, 11:20 AM~7803147
> *nope, thats why she aint my house no more she loves ******* , you can have her......
> *


******'S.. ?? WE ARE AMERICAN'S MY BROTHER. DAM POLOCK'S. :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

sorry us gringos lump all you americans together. .... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 30 2007, 01:21 PM~7803158
> *******'S.. ?? WE ARE AMERICAN'S MY BROTHER. DAM POLOCK'S. :angry:
> *


BIGGS HE'S NOT POLOCK !


CAUSE I DON'T THINK POLOCK'S ARE DOWN WITH INBREEDING !  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

cutty lookin good 408 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 30 2007, 04:46 PM~7805244
> *cutty lookin good 408  :thumbsup:
> *



X-2 GOOD A THE TIPS I GAVE YOU WORKED OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

sure did bro :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 30 2007, 05:57 PM~7805716
> *sure did bro :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME BRO...


----------



## twinn

one light coat of clear ill give it a nicer coat tommorow


----------



## Mr Biggs

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn!!! 408 and Trinn those are SICK!!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2007, 02:05 AM~7808956
> *Damn!!!  408 and Trinn those are SICK!!!
> *


X2 fockin' sick!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 1 2007, 01:41 AM~7808872
> *one light coat of clear ill give it a nicer coat tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats lookin real nice twinn !


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: that box is looking CLEAN twinn & i love the paint on that cutty 408 :thumbsup: 

well i got my latest together tonight 










some outside pics 2morrow


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 1 2007, 12:41 AM~7808872
> *one light coat of clear ill give it a nicer coat tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice job with the foil on the bumpers!! damn thats hard to do to get right!!! :0


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 1 2007, 01:19 AM~7808991
> *:thumbsup:  that box is looking CLEAN twinn & i love the paint on that cutty 408 :thumbsup:
> 
> well i got my latest together tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some outside pics 2morrow
> *



nice shine!! and the patterns look real good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 1 2007, 12:41 AM~7808872
> *one light coat of clear ill give it a nicer coat tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD WEY!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 1 2007, 01:19 AM~7808991
> *:thumbsup:  that box is looking CLEAN twinn & i love the paint on that cutty 408 :thumbsup:
> 
> well i got my latest together tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some outside pics 2morrow
> *



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## 408models

NICE JOB TWINN & STILLDOWN, BOTH RIDES LOOK CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*OK HERE IS THE LAST COAT OF CLEAR ON IT. ALL DONE AND READY FOR FOIL.
THE FIRST PICTURE HAS A SMUDGE ON THE BACK OF THE CHROME TRIM WERE I HAD PLACED MY FINGER TO PUSH THE FENDER BACK IN CAUSE I LEFT IT IN THE SUN TO LONG, SO IT KINDA WARPED A LITTLE :angry: , BUT SINCE IT WAS STILL SOFT I WAS ABLE TO FIX IT ALL BACK AND AFTER THE WET SANDING I HEATED CERTAIN AREAS TO MAKE IT ALL NORMAL AGAIN * :biggrin: 
*
JUST NEED TO SAND THE SIDE WERE THE CHROME WILL GO AND ADD THE CHROME FOIL.*






































*WORKING ON THIS ONE ALSO. LS CUTTY*


----------



## betoscustoms

NICE WORK HOMIES


----------



## wagonguy

taht cutty is shiny as hell!!!!!

keep um coming!


----------



## drnitrus

damn that bad boy is wet!!!!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 1 2007, 09:31 AM~7810269
> *damn that bad boy is wet!!!!
> *



wet??, it looks like it was dipped in the paint!! that is sick bro!!


----------



## MARINATE

SHE'S SOAKIN WITH IT!...LOOKS GOOD 408!


ZACH CONFORMATION# 0307 0020 0004 6500 4234


----------



## twinn

beautiful paint job 408 :0 

and thanks homies

couldnt wait to get home to clear it


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2007, 11:53 AM~7811336
> *SHE'S SOAKIN WITH IT!...LOOKS GOOD 408!
> ZACH CONFORMATION# 0307 0020 0004 6500 4234
> *


----------



## pancho1969

nice PAINT TWINN & 408 

LOOKIN GOOD STILL DOWN


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 1 2007, 05:01 PM~7812767
> *beautiful paint job 408 :0
> 
> and thanks homies
> 
> couldnt wait to get home to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS WET AND THE FOIL IS POPIN IN THE SUN !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WELL I SAT DOWN AND A A LITTLE TALK WITH THE WIFE AND SPOKE ON THE WAY I FEEL ! I THINK I GOT POINT ACROSS ON WE I WASN'T HAPPY WITH ARE PROBLEMS WE BEEN HAVING !AND I ALSO RELIZED THAT I CARRY SOME OF THE WORK PROBLEMS HOME AND THAT I WAS ALSO STRESSED ABOUT TAKING ON TO MUCH FROM HERE ! SO I CAME TO A CONCLUSION ! 


IF I CAN BUY IT ! I DON'T NEED IT ! 
AND IF TRADE FOR IT ! IT MUST BE AN ITEM READY TO SHIP ! 

I AM SUPPOSE TO ENJOY THIS ! NOT BE OVER WHILEMED BY IT ! 

AFTER TALKING SHIT OUT WITH HER AND GETTING SOME ASS! 

I WENT DOWN TO THE ROOM TO WORK ON SOME SHIT ! 


RYAN ====>DOORS ARE HINGED ! THE HOOD AND PANELS WILL BE DONE LATER TO DAY ! I NEED MORE PLASTIC ! 


















AND FOR WHAT ITS  WORTH AND IF IT HOLDS ANY VALUE ANYMORE ! 


BETO====> FRIST STAGE OF BODY WORK !










































IT STILL NEEDS ALOT OF WORK !


----------



## twinn

:wave: :wave:


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## drnitrus

Now thats what I like to see!


----------



## SOLO1

whats up HOMIES. MINI that caddi looks really good dogg


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 12:48 AM~7816820
> *
> ITS  WORTH  AND  IF  IT HOLDS  ANY VALUE  ANYMORE !
> BETO====>  FRIST  STAGE  OF  BODY  WORK  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT STILL NEEDS  ALOT  OF  WORK  !
> *


THANKS MINI.


----------



## SOLO1

Hay beto did you get that stuff yet????????


----------



## Mr Biggs

All them ride's are looking good homie's. Keep up the good work. some nice progress. And Stilldown that cadillac came out clean bro.


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2007, 07:41 AM~7817657
> *NADA.*


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Apr 26 2007, 05:25 PM~7781198-->
> 
> 
> 
> i managed a few crappy pics of mine, i'll post up a bit more later
> It could be better, but i just wanted something to display at the show when i sell the bodies, for an example of a built one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2007, 12:03 PM~7791968
> *CLEARED  AND  SUN  LIGHT !
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE IS EVERYONE?


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2007, 10:43 AM~7818941
> *WORKING.!*


----------



## modeltech

workin on the cutty homies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 2 2007, 10:57 AM~7819051
> *workin on the cutty homies!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


NA ,,,,MY NNL PROJECT.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 2 2007, 10:00 AM~7819071
> *NA ,,,,MY NNL PROJECT.
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 2 2007, 11:51 AM~7819005
> *WORKING.!
> *



YEA RIGHT


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 2 2007, 11:51 AM~7819005
> *WORKING.!
> *


not anymore :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i JUST WOKE UP WHATS GOING ON ! 


I WAS UP LATE WORKING ON SOME STUFF !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 03:27 PM~7820811
> *i JUST   WOKE  UP      WHATS  GOING  ON !
> I  WAS  UP  LATE  WORKING  ON  SOME   STUFF  !
> *





NEW PAGE!


----------



## S-10sForever

MARINATE do you have a thread with all your models?


----------



## Project59

Wow I see nothing has changed much around here!!!! His page is actually on the first page try looking around!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 2 2007, 07:11 PM~7821929
> *MARINATE do you have a thread with all your models?
> *


you been in here long enough to know he has his own topic ! Don't tell me you got dumber while you were gone ?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=193549&hl=


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 2 2007, 08:54 AM~7817414
> *THANKS MINI.
> *


OK I ALSO DID A FEW COATS OF MUD ON THIS ! I THINK ITS READY FOR PRIMER AND A BODY BLOCK ! I WILL TRY TO GET AT IT TOMMROW IF ITS NOT RAINNING AGAIN ! 


























IF THE BODY BLOCKS OUT GOOD I PUT THE MOLDINGS ON AND ITS READY !


----------



## SOLO1

All right this is what Ive been up to .And thanks to Bigg C for the BED.


----------



## modeltech

ahhh, shit!! looks good bro!!! looky what is on the trailer!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

dammn :thumbsup: thats badd


----------



## SOLO1

its a 67 Impala Im gonna do it the same colors


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 3 2007, 12:44 PM~7827470
> *its a 67 Impala Im gonna do it the same colors
> *



yep, i see that!! i am in the middle of doin one to!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 11:40 AM~7827442
> *ahhh, shit!! looks good bro!!! looky what is on the trailer!!  :biggrin:
> *


X-2 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 3 2007, 10:38 AM~7827429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right this is what Ive been up to .And thanks to Bigg C for the BED.
> *



I REALLY LIKE THIS SET UP, GREAT JJOB


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 3 2007, 01:38 PM~7827429
> *All right this is what Ive been up to .And thanks to Bigg C for the BED.
> *


Damn bro, you didn't mess around lol

You're welcome, & the Truck looks killer!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 3 2007, 12:38 PM~7827429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right this is what Ive been up to .And thanks to Bigg C for the BED.
> *


WOW! That truck is sweet! You did a really good job on that!


----------



## SOLO1

thanks homies for all the good feedback


----------



## bad news

man ooohhh man i just looked at 180 pages right now and man you guys have talent !!!! keep up the great work and if its possible can i get updated pics of the drag van thats chopped and was going to have aluminum frame and bolts ! if possible


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD SOLO!




MORNING HOMIES!


----------



## drnitrus

WHAT UP!!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 4 2007, 04:38 AM~7832703
> *man ooohhh man i just looked at 180 pages right now and man you guys have talent !!!! keep up the great work and if its possible can i get updated pics of the drag van thats chopped and was going to have aluminum frame and bolts ! if possible
> *



damn, i never seen that one, what page is it on :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by wagonguy+May 4 2007, 09:53 AM~7833301-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn, i never seen that one, what page is it on :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the only one I can think of like that.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 12:20 AM~7369536
> *looking good twinn..
> 
> here is my next pro street project after a few more lowrider builds. thank's to mark.. this will have full aluminum frame nut's and bolt's and all the plunbing will be to scale.all 6 door's will open so you can see the interior. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN THAT VANS BAD :biggrin: :0


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES!...JUST GOT MY WISDOM TEETH PULLED OUT SUCKS :angry: DON'T EVEN WANNA BUILD RIGHT NOW  FUCKEN SUCKS......HOPEFULLY MONDAY I'LL START BUILDING AGAIN!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 5 2007, 03:55 PM~7839892
> *WHAT UP HOMIES!...JUST GOT MY WISDOM TEETH PULLED OUT SUCKS :angry: DON'T EVEN WANNA BUILD RIGHT NOW  FUCKEN SUCKS......HOPEFULLY MONDAY I'LL START BUILDING AGAIN!
> *


*AND NO BEER*


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 5 2007, 02:55 PM~7839892
> *WHAT UP HOMIES!...JUST GOT MY WISDOM TEETH PULLED OUT SUCKS :angry: DON'T EVEN WANNA BUILD RIGHT NOW  FUCKEN SUCKS......HOPEFULLY MONDAY I'LL START BUILDING AGAIN!
> *


I know your pain Bro, I had all 4 of mine pulled at once. Did they at least hook you up with some good pain killers?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 5 2007, 08:46 PM~7841407
> *I know your pain Bro, I had all 4 of mine pulled at once.  Did they at least hook you up with some good pain killers?
> *



YES THEY DID... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 5 2007, 09:46 PM~7841407
> *I know your pain Bro, I had all 4 of mine pulled at once.  Did they at least hook you up with some good pain killers?
> *


shit, you know it probably took him an hour to type that up, lmao


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+May 5 2007, 09:52 PM~7841424-->
> 
> 
> 
> YES THEY DID... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1ofaknd_@May 5 2007, 10:02 PM~7841459
> *shit, you know it probably took him an hour to type that up, lmao
> *


LMAO I know I couldn't do much but wipe the drool from my mouth, so you're prolly right. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 5 2007, 09:02 PM~7841459
> *shit, you know it probably took him an hour to type that up, lmao
> *



LOL...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC+May 4 2007, 11:29 AM~7834518-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only one I can think of like that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big_Vato23_@May 4 2007, 11:33 AM~7834544
> *DAMN THAT VANS BAD :biggrin:  :0
> *



I almost picked a few of them up at this last show. 10$ a peice. :0 :0 They had chopped and none chopped. 
I picked up 2 60 impala SD instead. They had a 60 4 door wagon, but said that the older promo kits fit it better. The 60 SD's take the newer 1960 impala lowrider kits. So I went with them. 1 for me and 1 for Zach. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

WHATS GOING ON HOMIES...BEEN KINDA DEAD IN THIS TOPIC  ....I DECIDED TO PAINT THIS ESCALADE CANDY COBALT BLUE OVER MEDIUM BLUE BASE....THE END RESULT...I DIDN'T LIKE...LOOKS TO MUCH LIKE MY BLAZER, WHICH ARE 2 DIFFERENT COLORS.....SO AT THIS POINT I NEED THE HOMIES OPINION IT'S EITHER LEAVE IT ALONE, OR KANDY IT GREEN, RED, ORANGE, OR PURPLE....CAUSE THE BLUE CAN BE USED AS A BASE!


----------



## Mr Biggs

looking good wey.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2007, 07:16 PM~7853688
> *looking good wey.
> *



x-2 ya, i like that alot!!!


----------



## twinn

looks good...my favorite color wey :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

if u really dont like it paint red over it then u'll get some sort of purple


----------



## Pokey

Love that color MARINATE!


----------



## drnitrus

i think i would just leave it alone

it looks good


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 8 2007, 06:59 AM~7856661
> *i think i would just leave it alone
> 
> it looks good
> *


X2


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES...WELL SORRY TO SAY I CHANGED IT UP LAST NIGHT........NOTHING DRASTIC, JUST MADE IT LOOK BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*LOOKS GOOD MARINATE.

WELL DID THE VINYL TOP ON MY CUTTY AND STARTED ON THE SUSPENSION A LITTLE. ALSO GONNA REDO THE CLEAR, HAD SOME PROBLEMS WHEN I MASKED IT OFF FOR THE TOP*.


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## 408models

:dunno:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 8 2007, 10:12 AM~7857864
> *LOOKS GOOD MARINATE.
> 
> WELL DID THE VINYL TOP ON MY CUTTY AND STARTED ON THE SUSPENSION A LITTLE. ALSO GONNA REDO THE CLEAR, HAD SOME PROBLEMS WHEN I MASKED IT OFF FOR THE TOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :0


----------



## MARINATE

:0 









MAGNUM?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MARINATE AND 408 YOUR PROJECTS ARE LOOKIN GOOD ! 

I BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHINGS ! BUT IT'S IN THE SHADOWS FOR A LITTLE BIT ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WHATCHA THINK?


----------



## BiggC

:thumbsup: I like em!


----------



## LowandBeyond

I like the strip on that truck.  I would have left alittle bit of chrome on the wheels, IMO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 8 2007, 08:50 PM~7862719
> *I like the strip on that truck.    I would have left alittle bit of chrome on the wheels, IMO.
> *



THATS WHY I DID THEM ALL BLUE...I WANNA BE DIFFERENT


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 8 2007, 07:52 PM~7862746
> *THATS WHY I DID THEM ALL BLUE...I WANNA BE DIFFERENT
> *


lookin sick homie.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 8 2007, 02:07 PM~7859905
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGNUM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Marinate, Here's an update on both of these rides....


















Ride is lookin sick though.....I say go with the all painted wheels.......


----------



## MARINATE

10-4 MKD904.......I WAS LOOKING ON THAT SITE....& FOUND THOSE PICS!...LAST YEAR WHEN I WENT TO THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW OUT IN THE PARKING LOT THE WAS A LIFTED BLUE CHEVY TRUCK WITH ALL BLUE WHEELS...I THOUGHT IT LOOKKED SICK, SO LONG STORY SHORT I WAS LOOKING ON THAT SITE FOR PICS OF IT!


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE IN THE F_CK IS EVERYBODY?


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## SOLO1

here at work.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 9 2007, 02:53 PM~7869107
> *WHERE IN THE F_CK IS EVERYBODY?
> *


here at work in my office asleep.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 9 2007, 04:19 PM~7869256
> *here at work in my office asleep.
> *


  X-2 ON PAIN KILLERS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HERE AT HOME ! JUST GOT HOME AND GETTING READY TO EAT DINNER !


I'LL BE BACK LATER !


----------



## pancho1969

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## 1ofaknd

I put in hella work tonight, cleaned up my entire room. took me a few hours, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 9 2007, 10:29 PM~7871394
> *I put in hella work tonight, cleaned up my entire room. took me a few hours, lol
> *


LOL! thats what i should also ! Between this build off the ford and Beto's drop i got shit everywhere ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 10:42 PM~7871476
> *LOL!    thats  what  i  should    also !  Between  this  build  off the  ford  and  Beto's  drop  i  got  shit  everywhere !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *


yea, i hadn't cleaned in awhile. i never put shit away after i do something I just think "ah, what's one more thing". then today i looked, and i had a mess! lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 9 2007, 10:53 PM~7871556
> *yea, i hadn't cleaned in awhile. i never put shit away after i do something I just think "ah, what's one more thing". then today i looked, and i had a mess! lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*FINISHED THE INTERIOR ON THE CUTTY LAST NIGHT. STILL NEED TO ADD ANOTHER CLEAR COAT AND BMF.*


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD 408...YOU GONNA PUT PINSTRIPE'S ON THE BODY?


----------



## modeltech

DAMN, 408 COMIN OUT CLEAN!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 07:02 AM~7874169
> *LOOKS GOOD 408...YOU GONNA PUT PINSTRIPE'S ON THE BODY?
> *


thanks modeltech


i don't know, i really don't have steady hand. i can take it to get done :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 10 2007, 09:11 AM~7874225
> *i don't know, i  really don't have steady hand. i can take it to get done :biggrin:
> *


GET-R-DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 07:12 AM~7874229
> *GET-R-DONE! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: or i can add some gold leaf :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 10 2007, 09:20 AM~7874277
> *:biggrin:  or i can add some gold leaf :0
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 10 2007, 08:02 AM~7874175
> *DAMN, 408 COMIN OUT CLEAN!!
> *


x2


----------



## drnitrus

tight build 408

that interior is cleeeaaannn


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 10 2007, 02:37 PM~7876130
> *tight build 408
> 
> that interior is cleeeaaannn
> *



X2 it HOT


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 10 2007, 03:52 PM~7877638
> *X2 it HOT
> *



x3 :thumbsup: 408


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn 408, interior looks real! Nice work.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 10 2007, 08:32 PM~7878504
> *damn 408,  interior looks real!  Nice work.
> *


X2


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :0 damn 408 that cutty is off the hook 

the interior looks like the real deal - i gotta get me some of that flocking


----------



## SOLO1

check out www.psfhobbies.com
they got some cool stuff.


----------



## twinn

gonna try and get rid of this damn builders block,,with this :cheesy: ill see how it goes


----------



## BiggC

NICE, thats sweet Twinn!!


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 11 2007, 06:27 PM~7885364
> *gonna try and get rid of this damn builders block,,with this :cheesy: ill see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: that was fast :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 11 2007, 05:27 PM~7885364
> *gonna try and get rid of this damn builders block,,with this :cheesy: ill see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that look's good twinn. what happen to the big ass box of glove's i gave you.? :0
lazy fucker.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2007, 07:19 PM~7885576
> *that look's good twinn.  what happen to the big ass box of glove's i gave you.? :0
> lazy fucker.
> *


hehe :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

nice caddy.......can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Pokey

Shit twinn, you don't know a damn thing about builders block. It's been about 8 months since I finished a damn build! That will change REAL SOON though.  

BTW that Caddy looks good, like the color!


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn nice caddy! :0


----------



## BODINE

nice paint work on tha fingerz


----------



## twinn

finished the body and hood,gonna try and finish it this week


----------



## Pokey

Beautiful work on the foil and paint twinn!!!


----------



## wagonguy

thats lookin good twinn!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 13 2007, 11:20 AM~7893853
> *finished the body and hood,gonna try and finish it this week
> *


LOOKING GOOD QUATE.  THAT SHIT CAME OUT CLEAN CARNAL. :yessad:


----------



## ElRafa

tHAT CADDY IS SICK BRO


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 13 2007, 01:26 PM~7893890
> *Beautiful work on the foil and paint twinn!!!
> *



*X-2*

eww wee thats sexy :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

love it bro!!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@May 14 2007, 09:24 AM~7898816
> *THAZ TIGHT....
> LUV THE BLUE & GOLD COMBO...
> *


Really nice


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKS TOO KLEAN TWINN...........


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 sexy ass caddy


----------



## Project59

Very Very nice Twinn!!!


----------



## 408models

what up fellas :wave: 

lookin good twinn


----------



## betoscustoms

SMILEY, STASH BOX SALE LAST WEEKEND, WHERE WERE YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 14 2007, 09:33 AM~7899931
> *SMILEY, STASH BOX SALE LAST WEEKEND, WHERE WERE YOU? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 AWWW. B.S. last weekend was the FIGHT?


----------



## MARINATE

:0 LOOKS GOOD TWINN! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 14 2007, 12:45 PM~7900015
> * :0 LOOKS GOOD TWINN! :0
> *


Damn TWINN ! That looks real good ! You did a nice chop on the Limo ! Can wait to see this all LOCKED UP ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

Very nice caddy!!!


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 14 2007, 12:31 PM~7900743
> *Very nice caddy!!!
> *


Indeed it is.... :cheesy:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 14 2007, 01:29 PM~7900738
> *Damn  TWINN !    That  looks  real  good  !  biggs did  a  nice  chop  on the  Limo !    Can  wait    to  see  this    all  LOCKED    UP  !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


 
and thanks homies ill try and finish it this week


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 14 2007, 01:16 PM~7901057
> *
> and thanks homies ill try and finish it this week
> *


cool...can't wait


----------



## LowandBeyond

Twinn, that caddy is............ :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 14 2007, 10:31 AM~7901205
> *Twinn,  that caddy is............ :0  :0  :0
> *


X 100


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES!


----------



## drnitrus

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 15 2007, 10:06 AM~7907656
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP DOC! :wave:


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 15 2007, 10:13 AM~7907706
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2007, 11:12 AM~7907700
> *WHAT UP DOC! :wave:
> *


unfortunatly nothin

hopin i get some build time this week


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 15 2007, 10:18 AM~7907744
> *unfortunatly nothin
> 
> hopin i get some build time this week
> *


X-2 BRO I HAVEN'T TOUCHED A MODEL IN ABOUT 4 OR 5 DAYS NOW...SINCE MY CANDY BLUE ESCALADE :angry:


----------



## twinn




----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2007, 11:19 AM~7907753
> *X-2 BRO I HAVEN'T TOUCHED A MODEL IN ABOUT 4 OR 5 DAYS NOW...SINCE MY CANDY BLUE ESCALADE :angry:
> *


shit i wish i could say that
i havent really built much since like march


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 15 2007, 12:07 PM~7908457
> *shit i wish i could say that
> i havent really built much since like march
> *



dam dog like that.......  ...sucks...i don't even got any motivation..it's to fucken hot :angry: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHAT UP MY BROTHERS ! Anyone here still talking to me LOL !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 12:49 PM~7908746
> *WHAT  UP    MY    BROTHERS  !     Anyone   here   still   talking  to  me   LOL  !
> *



WHAT UP BIZNATCH :biggrin:

NEW PAGE! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2007, 01:50 PM~7908755
> *WHAT UP BIZNATCH :biggrin:
> 
> NEW PAGE! :biggrin:
> *


DANG IT I MISSED THE NEW PAGE ! :twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 11:49 AM~7908746
> *WHAT  UP    MY    BROTHERS  !    Anyone  here  still  talking  to  me  LOL  !
> *


I think all you guy's need a group hug. :yessad:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 12:49 PM~7908746
> *WHAT  UP    MY    BROTHERS  !    Anyone  here  still  talking  to  me  LOL  !
> *



DID YA GET MY PM??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 12:52 PM~7908763
> *DANG  IT  I  MISSED  THE  NEW  PAGE  !  :twak:
> *


LOL.......I "GOT YOU" FOOLIO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 15 2007, 01:52 PM~7908767
> *I think all you guy's need a group hug. :yessad:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 15 2007, 12:52 PM~7908767
> *I think all you guy's need a group hug. :yessad:
> *



FINALLY YOU POST


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 15 2007, 01:53 PM~7908769
> *DID YA GET MY PM??
> *



YUP THANKS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2007, 11:54 AM~7908774
> *FINALLY YOU POST
> *


they got me in the sweat shop working on some new shit. :biggrin:




















:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 15 2007, 12:56 PM~7908785
> *they got me in the sweat shop working on some new shit. :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 12:49 PM~7908746
> *WHAT  UP    MY    BROTHERS  !    Anyone  here  still  talking  to  me  LOL  !
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 15 2007, 12:56 PM~7908785
> *they got me in the sweat shop working on some new shit. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 11:54 AM~7908773
> *
> *


He said a group hug not a circle jerk Mini. :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 15 2007, 12:22 PM~7908977
> *He said a group hug not a circle jerk Mini. :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 15 2007, 02:22 PM~7908977
> *He said a group hug not a circle jerk Mini. :biggrin:
> *



My bad ! I get group hug's and circle jerks confused ! I see why you stick with being the middle man in a 3 man butt fuck !


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 12:44 PM~7909136
> *My  bad !  I  get  group  hug's    and  circle  jerks  confused !    I  see  why  you  stick  with  being the  middle  man  in  a  3  man  butt fuck !
> *


Ouch!!!!! LoL


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 11:49 AM~7908746
> *WHAT  UP    MY    BROTHERS  !    Anyone  here  still  talking  to  me  LOL  !
> *



:nosad: :nosad: I tried to but you never pm'ed me back.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:


----------



## drnitrus

what up compadres :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 16 2007, 11:35 AM~7916177
> *what up compadres :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP BETO.....CAN'T SAY WHATS UP?


----------



## modeltech

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 16 2007, 11:50 AM~7916314
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## modeltech

hows the projects goin homies??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 16 2007, 11:57 AM~7916371
> *hows the projects goin homies??
> *



AIN'T TOUCHED A MODEL IN A FEW DAYS BRO, GOT TO MANY THINGS GOING ON AT HOME.....NEED TO FINISH THE ESCALADE, THEN I'LL MOVE ON TO OTHER PROJECTS! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

sweet, ya post the escalade that is big pimpin!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 16 2007, 10:57 AM~7916371
> *hows the projects goin homies??
> *



:0 just need to redo the base on the body cause the color sanding burned threw hella but the roof is flaked and patterned :biggrin:














































LMK WHAT U GUYS THINK YAY OR NAY?? :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

PEARL BASE THE BODY, THEN KANDY IT!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 16 2007, 02:55 PM~7917970
> *PEARL BASE THE BODY, THEN KANDY IT!
> *



Dont Think Ima Put Any Candy On This Car :biggrin:

the rims are gonna be red dished black spoke chrome KO all fiberglass maybe even patterned interior and dash the set up is gonna just be a 2 pump simple but detailed set up and its gonna have a vette engine in it


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 16 2007, 04:33 PM~7918182
> *Dont Think Ima Put Any Candy On This Car :biggrin:
> 
> the rims are gonna be red dished black spoke chrome KO all fiberglass maybe even patterned interior and dash the set up is gonna just be a 2 pump simple but detailed set up and its gonna have a vette engine in it
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd

MCBA female division busting it out :0 :0 


Kandy brandywine over a custom mixed HOK orange basecoat.


----------



## 1ofaknd

Cutlass finished up with some new graphics laid down by Ken "BONDO" Brickets.


----------



## 1ofaknd

79 Cadillac promo, daily driver ready to hit the street.


----------



## twinn

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

damn lookin good, all three of them :thumbsup:

whos teh female taht is building that 300C?

that paint is GLASS!!! :0


----------



## drnitrus

they all look good but im really feelin that caddi


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 18 2007, 02:03 PM~7931172
> *damn lookin good, all three of them :thumbsup:
> 
> whos teh female taht is building that 300C?
> 
> that paint is GLASS!!! :0
> *


That's my other half, her names Sabrina 

notice the 2 dr conversion and the shaved side trim


----------



## EVIL C

They all look great ryan and mrs ryan :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn Ryan your lady is getting down really nice on that 2 door ! And I have always Like to see the stuff BONDO builds !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2007, 02:27 PM~7931336
> *Damn  Ryan your  lady  is  getting  down    really  nice  on that  2  door !  And  I    have  always  Like    to  see  the  stuff  BONDO  builds !
> *


yea, he builds some nice stuff, i got a few of his creations here. One of em wins a trophy every time i take it to a show, and it's probably 8 years old, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

IS it that black and gold 60 ford ?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2007, 02:42 PM~7931448
> *IS    it    that  black  and  gold  60  ford  ?
> *


nah, sure isn't. don't know if i've seen that one


----------



## MARINATE

SCALELOWS GETTING DOWN! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

Looking great Ryan and Sabrina love that 300!!! :0


----------



## Pokey

Damn Ryan, nice stuff! That 300 is CRAZY!!!!!!

I was gonna ask ya if ya did anything with that '79 promo yet, I guess this answers my question. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 19 2007, 12:00 AM~7934476
> *Damn Ryan, nice stuff! That 300 is CRAZY!!!!!!
> 
> I was gonna ask ya if ya did anything with that '79 promo yet, I guess this answers my question.  :biggrin:
> *


you know it!!!

Here's another one to add to the list of MCBA built rides


----------



## Pokey

:0 :0 :0


----------



## hawkeye1777

as far as the underbelly goes...i makes it seem like that nose should always we up in air.....it is a MUST


----------



## lowridermodels

Another job well done for the mcba members. Mr Biggs with peoples choice, Roger took peoples choice also and another mcba member took it in the imports class!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 19 2007, 04:39 PM~7937516
> *Another job well done for the mcba members.        Mr Biggs with peoples choice, Roger took peoples choice also and another mcba member took it in the imports class!
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

X2


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 18 2007, 12:03 PM~7931172
> *damn lookin good, all three of them :thumbsup:
> 
> whos teh female taht is building that 300C?
> 
> that paint is GLASS!!! :0
> *




the one that keeps kicking all of our asses at the shows :tears: :tears: :biggrin: 



Ryan and sebrina those rides are awesome! He made them grafixs on the cutty look so damn eazy. That caddys just gangsta! And that 2 door 300 I was drooling over at the show. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

2 almost finished today.  KANDY KANE

















and this ol school 6-trey.


----------



## betoscustoms

WENT TO VISIT A FRIEND AND TOOK PICTURES OF A COLLECTION OF HOT WHEELS I SOLD HIM YEARS AGO. THESE ARE THE FIRST HAND AT AIRBRUSHING. SOME HAD WHEELS CHANGED. I WOULD SELL THESE AT TOY SHOWS. MY FRIEND BOUGHT THE FIRST 30 OR SO OF ME AT $10.00 EACH AND I WAS SUPRISED HE STILL HAD THEM. I WOULD GET UP TOP $30.00 AT SHOWS. AFTER PAINTING THEM I WOULD REPACK THE CARS AND SCOOTERS. I AM ALSO LOOKING FOR TAILDRAGGERS, IMPALAS AND SCOOTERS TO PAINT THIS SUMMER. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## rodburner1974

those are real nice beto! my brother does this too, he has thousands of cars. i used to collect and rebuild a little too.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 20 2007, 12:06 AM~7939823
> *those are real nice beto! my brother does this too, he has thousands of cars. i used to collect and rebuild a little too.
> *


THERE FUN, I WANT TO START DOING SOME WITH PATTERNS.


----------



## rodburner1974

i hear ya. this is one my bro did for me, kinda plain compared to some others he did though.


----------



## Pokey

Damn, I wish I would have known you needed some HWs Beto. I just sold about 800 of these little fuckers for 50 cents a piece to some old dude.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 20 2007, 12:18 AM~7939849
> *Damn, I wish I would have known you needed some HWs Beto. I just sold about 800 of these little fuckers for 50 cents a piece to some old dude.
> *


DAMN, LOWRIDERMODELS IS GETTING ALL THE GOOD DEALS.....


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 20 2007, 01:22 AM~7939857
> *DAMN, LOWRIDERMODELS IS GETTING ALL THE GOOD DEALS.....
> *



i didnt buy them hotwheels....i dont buy dieCRAP!


----------



## 1ofaknd

These cars are built by Wally, a local member here that doesn't post up on the forum. enjoy!!

76 glasshouse DONK


----------



## 1ofaknd

Wally's new age impala


----------



## 1ofaknd

Monte carlo LS


----------



## 1ofaknd

63' impala diecast


----------



## 1ofaknd

81 cadillac


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 20 2007, 06:46 PM~7943266
> *81 cadillac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: NOW THATS NICE


----------



## 1ofaknd

Marble paint anyone?


----------



## vengence

DAYUM  


THATS IT IM SENDIN MINE TO YOU TO GET PAINTED RYAN...THE TRUCK IM BUILDING THAT IS..


----------



## Pokey

There's that damn Caddy that kicks my Montes' ass at the shows! :angry: :biggrin: 

He's got some nice stuff, I like that new age Impala the best.


----------



## BiggC

Those look damn good!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 20 2007, 09:02 PM~7943384
> *There's that damn Caddy that kicks my Montes' ass at the shows! :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> He's got some nice stuff, I like that new age Impala the best.
> *


it's been kicking everyone's ass, lol. We're gonna have to all team up and bust out something crazy to take him down, lol


----------



## MARINATE

IT'S NICE TO SEE OTHER CLUB MEMBERS BUILDING!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 20 2007, 07:10 PM~7943440
> *IT'S NICE TO SEE OTHER CLUB MEMBERS BUILDING!
> *


Ain't it though! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD RYAN. TELL THE HOMIES TO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I hope i don't step over any lines here ,but i know members are to be voted in by invite ! SO if its not to much for me to ask the M.C.B.A. MEMBERS of Lay it Low What made you guys accept the invite pass down from MR. BIGGS ?


For me it was cause i was new here ! Started sharing what i love to do and had a lot of feed back from Marinate and MR. BIGGS ! 

Then i started checking out the work these 2 guys were doing ! They had alot to teach me so i started asking questions and getting advice from both them ! I built few cars with there info and help and i was very thankful ! 

SO when i was asked to be a member i accepted ! To me i was joining a club of top modelers ! And club that actually was involed in building ! 

Thats my reason to accept ! Be a great group of BUILDERS and NICE FREINDS !

 AND WERE HERE TO KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE !  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:tears: :tears: :tears: :thumbsup: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 





10-40 KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!.............ALSO NEW PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! YOUR A FOOL ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2007, 09:38 AM~7947100
> *I    hope  i  don't step  over   any lines   here  ,but    i  know  members  are   to  be   voted  in   by   invite  !  SO    if  its  not   to   much   for  me  to  ask  the   M.C.B.A.  MEMBERS   of  Lay it Low  What  made  you   guys   accept    the   invite   pass down  from   MR.  BIGGS  ?
> For    me   it  was  cause   i    was new  here  !  Started   sharing   what  i  love  to   do   and   had  a  lot   of  feed  back   from  Marinate   and   MR.  BIGGS  !
> 
> Then  i  started    checking   out   the   work  these 2  guys   were   doing  !  They   had   alot  to  teach  me    so  i   started   asking    questions   and   getting   advice   from  both  them  !   I   built   few    cars   with  there    info  and  help  and   i  was  very  thankful !
> 
> SO   when i  was  asked  to  be  a   member   i   accepted  !  To  me   i   was  joining  a  club   of   top   modelers !  And   club  that   actually   was  involed  in  building  !
> 
> Thats  my   reason   to  accept  !    Be  a   great   group  of   BUILDERS   and  NICE   FREINDS  !
> 
> M.C.B.A. WE KEEP BUILDING TO BE OUR BEST.</span></span>
> 
> A WINNER says " It may be difficult, but it's possible."
> A LOSER says " it may be possible, but it's too difficult. "
> 
> A WINNER learns from his mistakes.
> A LOSER learns not to make mistakes
> by not trying anything different.
> 
> A WINNER makes a commitment.
> A LOSER makes a promise.
> 
> A WINNER always has a plan.
> A LOSER always has an excuse.
> 
> A WINNER sees an answer for every problem.
> A LOSER sees a problem in every answer.
> 
> A WINNER knows what to fight for
> and what to compromise on.
> A LOSER compromises on what he shouldn't
> and fights for what isn't worth fighting for.
> 
> A WINNER judges himself
> by the standard of excellence in his field.
> A LOSER judges himself
> by the standard of mediocrity in his field.</span>*


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 11:22 AM~7947859
> *M.C.B.A. WE KEEP BUILDING TO BE OUR BEST.</span>
> 
> A WINNER says " It may be difficult, but it's possible."
> A LOSER says " it may be possible, but it's too difficult. "
> 
> A WINNER learns from his mistakes.
> A LOSER learns not to make mistakes
> by not trying anything different.
> 
> A WINNER makes a commitment.
> A LOSER makes a promise.
> 
> A WINNER  always has a plan.
> A LOSER always has an excuse.
> 
> A WINNER sees an answer for every problem.
> A LOSER sees a problem in every answer.
> 
> A WINNER knows what to fight for
> and what to compromise on.
> A LOSER compromises on what he shouldn't
> and fights for what isn't worth fighting for.
> 
> A WINNER judges himself
> by the standard of excellence in his field.
> A LOSER judges himself
> by the standard of mediocrity in his field.</span>
> *







AMEN!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 21 2007, 01:54 PM~7948079
> *AMEN!!!!!
> *







dicho bien mi hermano drástico de los plásticos AMEN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 21 2007, 12:04 PM~7948175
> *dicho bien mi hermano drástico de los plásticos AMEN  :biggrin:
> *


igueal mente :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 02:19 PM~7948296
> *igueal mente :thumbsup:
> *



alguna gente pierde su mente mientras que intenta permanecer verdad a quiénes ella es y otras darán su mente encima a la sensación aceptada


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 both are looking sweet 
i especially like that 63 oldschool flava :thumbsup:




> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 19 2007, 09:52 PM~7938459
> *2 almost finished today.  KANDY KANE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this ol school 6-trey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hawkeye1777

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 21 2007, 03:58 PM~7949074
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy mearda that is nice bro!


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: hno:


----------



## twinn

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 21 2007, 10:12 PM~7952699
> *    :wave:  :wave:
> *



WORKING ON A BOMBITA..........LORD OF THE RINGS 2! :biggrin: 




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I THINK YOU HAVE LOST YOUR FUCKIN MIND. :0 














:roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FUCK THAT CARNAL I AIN'T STUPID TO PUT THOSE WHEELS ON IT


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

how much?????????


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## zfelix

Has Anyone used This Before????

its My New Best Friend i love it :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EVIL C

Yeah i had one but lost it in spring cleaning . Now i`ll get one on friday thank for the reminder


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 02:22 PM~7957489
> *Has Anyone used This Before????
> 
> its My New Best Friend i love it :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW IS IT DIFFERENT FROM JUST SPRAYING WITH THE REGULAR NOZZLE???


----------



## hawkeye1777

probably don't get paint on your finger.....lol


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 22 2007, 04:42 PM~7957639
> *probably don't get paint on your finger.....lol
> *



GLOVES


----------



## zfelix

not really differnt from sprayed its move comfertable for me it flows better and is mor comfertable and its tight LOL i mean it aint bad for 4 bucks


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 02:43 PM~7957644
> *not really differnt from sprayed its move comfertable for me it flows better and is mor comfertable and its tight LOL i mean it aint bad for 4 bucks
> *


thats what i was kinda wondering on the way it was sprayed or came out.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 22 2007, 03:49 PM~7957674
> *thats what i was kinda wondering on the way it was sprayed or came out.
> *



it dont come out no differnt from the can i think its just better to spray with


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

the paint doesnt come out so thick when you use that nozzle thingy... it works perfect for patterns and what not :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

where did you get it


----------



## 408models

*CHECK IT OUT FELLAS, I HAD THIS ONE IN OUR SPARE BEDROOM FOR A LONG TIME NOW, AND SINCE I HARDLY GO IN THERE I SAW IT THE OTHER DAY ON THE SHELF AND HAD FORGOT ALL ABOUT THAT ONE. IT'S A JAPAN STYLE LEXUS WITH ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION. I BUILT THIS ONE ABOUT 9 YEARS AGO. I'M THINKING OF REDOING THE INTERIOR THOUGH.*


----------



## Mr Biggs

THOSE ARE CLASSIC'S HOMIE. LEAVE THEM JUST THE WAY THEY ARE. YOU CAN LOOK BACK AND REMEMBER HOW YOU USE TO BUILD. LEXUS LOOK'S GOOD.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2007, 10:44 AM~7969802
> *THOSE ARE CLASSIC'S HOMIE. LEAVE THEM JUST THE WAY THEY ARE. YOU CAN LOOK BACK AND REMEMBER HOW YOU USE TO BUILD.  LEXUS LOOK'S GOOD.
> *



VERY TRUE..IT'S A MEMORY


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2007, 08:46 AM~7969815
> *VERY TRUE..IT'S A MEMORY
> *


GUESS I'LL PUT IT IN MY CASE AND LOCK IT IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 24 2007, 09:52 AM~7969860
> *GUESS I'LL PUT IT IN MY CASE AND LOCK IT IT UP  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. YOU GOT TO HAVE SOMETHING TO LOOK BACK ON.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2007, 10:54 AM~7969870
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. YOU GOT TO HAVE SOMETHING TO LOOK BACK ON.
> *



EXACTLY..JUST BUY ANOTHER ONE FROM BETO! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

CONGRAT'S TO RAYSTREY....................NEWEST MEMBER OF THE FAMILY


----------



## raystrey

raystrey Today, 07:59 AM | | Post #1 

Baller

Posts: 396
Joined: Nov 2005
From: Juaritos mexico waiting on an invite..LOL




The waiting is over!!!!


I am hornored to have received an invite and joined M.C.B.A.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 24 2007, 10:35 AM~7969750
> *CHECK IT OUT FELLAS, I HAD THIS ONE IN OUR SPARE BEDROOM FOR A LONG TIME NOW, AND SINCE I HARDLY GO IN THERE I SAW IT THE OTHER DAY ON THE SHELF AND HAD FORGOT ALL ABOUT THAT ONE. IT'S A JAPAN STYLE LEXUS WITH ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION. I BUILT THIS ONE ABOUT CONGRAT'S TO RAYSTREY....................NEWEST MEMBER OF THE FAMILY  </span>
> *


*


<span style=\'color:red\'>CONGRATS HOMIE !!!*


----------



## 408models

WELCOME HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey

Thanks everyone.

This was one of my goals this year. Only one way to go now and that is get better and uphold the club name with building the best only.


----------



## drnitrus

Congrats Ray!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

CONGRATS RAY - welcome

here is a lil pic i took thought i would post it up in the mcba thread 










:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE!


----------



## modeltech

OHHH, OHHHHHH,OHHHHHHHHH!!! YOU JUST PUT THE SMACK DDOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## 408models

NICE BRO :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: i thought that pic was cool showin off the mcba plaque - reppin the fam


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 24 2007, 01:07 PM~7970317
> *Thanks everyone.
> 
> This was one of my goals this year. Only one way to go now and that is get better and uphold the club name with building the best only.
> *



LOL! YOU KNOW SENCE THIS GOAL HAS BEEN MEET ITS TIME TO GET THEM KIDS INTO THE GAME ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 24 2007, 03:09 PM~7971121
> *CONGRATS RAY - welcome
> 
> here is a lil pic i took thought i would post it up in the mcba thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HEADING TO THE TOP OF THE GAME ! IS WHAT THIS PIC SHOULD BE CALLED !


----------



## twinn

CONGRATS AND WELCOME RAYSTRAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

MARK THIS ONE DONE. The only thing left it the steering wheel, once it dry's i'll put it on.


----------



## Models IV Life

FUCKIN BADASS BIGGS!!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 24 2007, 10:07 AM~7970317
> *Thanks everyone.
> 
> This was one of my goals this year. Only one way to go now and that is get better and uphold the club name with building the best only.
> *


CONGRATS COMPA!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE WE GO, GOT ANOTHER ONE OUT OF THE WAY. MY 75 GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 24 2007, 10:07 AM~7970317
> *Thanks everyone.
> 
> This was one of my goals this year. Only one way to go now and that is get better and uphold the club name with building the best only.
> *


CONGRATS COMPA!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA RAY.  LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING MORE OF YOUR BADASS BUILD'S.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2007, 07:52 PM~7973229
> *HERE WE GO, GOT ANOTHER ONE OUT OF THE WAY. MY 75 GLASSHOUSE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice Biggs!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S BRO....  
THIS ONE WILL BE NEXT. THANK'S TO MARINATE


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 drooling over the 58 
super clean builds as always biggs

i was wondering what happend to that orange glass the other day - waiting for it to go up 4sale on marinates auction post :biggrin: 

cant wait to see what you do with it :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2007, 08:19 PM~7973408
> *THANK'S BRO....
> THIS ONE WILL BE NEXT. THANK'S TO MARINATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: I'M GLAD IT'S IN GOOD HANDS CARNAL


----------



## 408models

*HERES MY CUTTY ALMOST DONE. TO TELL YA'LL THE TRUTH FOR SOME REASON I'M NOT REALLY FEELIN THIS ONE. I DON'T KNOW IF ITS JUST ME, BUT SOMETHING ISN'T CATCHING MY EYE.*


----------



## 408models

does it look weird to any of you???? the front end looks too low.


----------



## MARINATE

THE CUTTY...NO ***** JUST FINSH IT!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 25 2007, 08:41 AM~7977117
> *THE CUTTY...NO ***** JUST FINSH IT!
> *


just need to find some thing to use for the grill


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2007, 07:59 PM~7972903
> *MARK THIS ONE DONE.  The only thing left it the steering wheel, once it dry's i'll put it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PHUKKING CHEET MANG! LOVE IT ! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 25 2007, 09:45 AM~7977143
> *PHUKKING CHEET MANG! LOVE IT !  :0
> *


THANK'S BOB.  
WE GOT TO DO WHAT WE CAN TO KEEP UP WITH THE NEXT GENERATION OF BUILDER'S. THESE GUY'S ARE POPPING OUT SOME CLEAN RIDES.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 25 2007, 11:40 AM~7977112
> *does it look weird to any of you???? the front end looks too low.
> *



that cutty looks dope man :thumbsup: i love the paint work 


im not a fan of colored window tint but just a personal preference thing :dunno:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 25 2007, 10:24 AM~7977651
> *that cutty looks dope man :thumbsup: i love the paint work
> im not a fan of colored window tint but just a personal preference thing :dunno:
> *


thanks bro, yeah i had some extra pieces of red plastic and said what the hell, might as well use them some were. give it a different look. 

just something about the car though that doesn't get me.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 25 2007, 12:40 PM~7977733
> *thanks bro, yeah i had some extra pieces of red plastic and said what the hell, might as well use them some were. give it a different look.
> 
> just something about the car though that doesn't get me.
> *



PUT RED DISHES ON IT........PUT IT AWAY!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 25 2007, 10:41 AM~7977745
> *PUT RED DISHES ON IT........PUT IT AWAY!
> *


 :biggrin: might have too, i might re do the undies though. give it a better stance. maybe thats it?????????????????


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 25 2007, 12:44 PM~7977764
> *:biggrin: might have too, i might re do the undies though. give it a better stance. maybe thats it?????????????????
> *



 I SOMETIMES FELL THE SAME WAY, ALL I DO IS OUT IT AWAY & BRING IT OUT LATER! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

M.C.B.A LOOKIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IVE BEEN LAZY LATELY I GOTS TO GET BUILDING AGAIN :biggrin: 


WELCOME RAY


----------



## MARINATE

ANOTHER SNEEK PEEK AT A CURRENT PROJECT!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

marinate that color looks good. is that a green, teal, or seafoam green?


----------



## Pokey

Everyones builds are lookin' badass! 

Makes me proud and ashamed at the same time. Proud to be a member of MCBA, and be associated with such a group of excellent builders and friends. But, ashamed that I haven't built a damn thing yet this year, so I can try to make you guys as proud as you have all made me. That will hopefully change very soon though! :biggrin: 

*MCBA!* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT LOOK'S GOOD WEY. I JUST FOUND THESE 2 OLDER ONE'S IN MY GARAGE TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Biggs

getting the trees ready for the chrome on these 61's.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

dam Biggs, that is going to be tight!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2007, 08:35 PM~7985650
> *getting the trees ready for the chrome on these 61's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u gonna sell them as chrome plated kits or u gonna keep for yourself??


----------



## Mr Biggs

Im going to keep them dog, For later build's.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2007, 09:01 PM~7985759
> *Im going to keep them dog, For later build's.
> *




tight tight homie :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2007, 10:01 PM~7985759
> *Im going to keep them dog, For later build's.
> *


i know where you live ese :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 26 2007, 09:41 PM~7985916
> *:biggrin:
> i know where you live ese :biggrin:
> *


you got a key to my house anyway's fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2007, 10:24 PM~7986417
> *you got a key to my house anyway's fucker. :biggrin:
> *


WAIT, TWINN CALL ME FOR THE SECURITY CODE


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2007, 10:46 PM~7986499
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY NEWPHEW JUST GOT OUT OF THERE. HE SAID HE WILL NEVER GO BACK.


----------



## Mr Biggs

FORT KNOX.?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2007, 10:56 PM~7986529
> *FORT KNOX.?
> *


NO, HE WAS DOWN SOUTH. NEAR LA, HE SAID YOU HAVE EVERY GANG IN THERE AS ONE BIG FAMILY. FUNNY THING IS WHEN YOU GET OUT YOUR BACK TO YOUR GANG.


----------



## Mr Biggs

WAYSIDE, SUPER MAX.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2007, 11:08 PM~7986563
> *WAYSIDE, SUPER MAX.
> *


NOT SURE. I WILL SEE HIM TOMORROW AT A PICNIC. HE KNOWS HE WILL GET A TALKIN FROM ME.


----------



## 1ofaknd

65 vert with some fresh paint


----------



## Sleepy2368

looks hella nice Ryan, are those the $80 wires? and where did your A pillars go?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 27 2007, 10:40 AM~7987259
> *looks hella nice Ryan, are those the $80 wires? and where did your A pillars go?
> *


they are herb deeks, about 12 bucks.

and on the convertible, the windshield frame is chrome plated, separate piece


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 27 2007, 07:49 AM~7987154
> *65 vert with some fresh paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' good Ryan! 

Looks close to the same color as my '65,


----------



## 1ofaknd

yep, looks pretty close!! I used stratos metallic blue base from HOK


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 27 2007, 09:16 AM~7987350
> *yep, looks pretty close!! I used stratos metallic blue base from HOK
> *


Mine is GTS Blue Pearl. I think the biggest difference between yours and mine, aside from mine not being a convertible, is that yours will probably get finished. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 27 2007, 11:20 AM~7987373
> *Mine is GTS Blue Pearl. I think the biggest difference between yours and mine, aside from mine not being a convertible, is that yours will probably get finished. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i already had the interior/engine/chassis done previously from a year or two ago, i'm just doing a new body for it, lol

Sucks that the interior and stuff from the hardtop is just SLIGHTLY different then the vert, gonna have to fudge it all together, lol


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2007, 09:35 PM~7985650
> *getting the trees ready for the chrome on these 61's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 FUCKER YOU GOT TO DO IT WHEN I'M BUILDING A 61 HUH :angry:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+May 27 2007, 12:24 AM~7986417-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got a key to my house anyway's fucker. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but i still dont trust your dog lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoscustoms_@May 27 2007, 12:42 AM~7986488
> *WAIT, TWINN CALL ME FOR THE SECURITY CODE
> *


got to get through the four leg security first


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 27 2007, 10:55 AM~7987716
> *:0  :0  :0 FUCKER YOU GOT TO DO IT WHEN I'M BUILDING A 61 HUH :angry:
> *


I found some GREEN 62 rag's too. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:0


> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 27 2007, 12:52 PM~7987916
> *I found some GREEN 62 rag's too.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## S-10sForever

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 27 2007, 01:56 PM~7988344
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick...........I can't wait to see this one finished.


----------



## 1ofaknd

finishing up the 65, just a few more parts to assemble and button up.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Marinate that 61 is badass. Ryan same about that 65. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

Damn Ryan.......lookin sick....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ryan are those 1109s but deep dish? where did you get them? or are they just 1109s?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 28 2007, 05:54 PM~7994227
> *ryan are those 1109s but deep dish? where did you get them? or are they just 1109s?
> *


1113's, and i bought them at Scale Lows :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looking good ryan, got any pics of the engine?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 28 2007, 06:18 PM~7994342
> *looking good ryan, got any pics of the engine?
> *


for now, it's stock, no bling. I may leave it like this. the chassis is all street as well. no chrome plated parts


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 28 2007, 03:55 PM~7994239
> *1113's, and i bought them at Scale Lows  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 05:28 PM~7994696
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 07:28 PM~7994696
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well wouldn't it make sense for me to shop there? I mean i am local after all :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 28 2007, 05:33 PM~7994730
> *well wouldn't it make sense for me to shop there? I mean i am local after all  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!! Its just right down the street, isn't it? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 07:34 PM~7994747
> *LMAO!!  Its just right down the street,  isn't it?  :biggrin:
> *


Yea, i always go there and bug the old guy behind the counter. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 28 2007, 05:37 PM~7994764
> *Yea, i always go there and bug the old guy behind the counter.  :biggrin:
> *


you don't hit on his ol lady while your there, do ya? :scrutinize:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 07:39 PM~7994784
> *you don't hit on his ol lady while your there,          do ya?  :scrutinize:
> *


lol, nah. i ain't tryin to get thrown out, lol


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD RYAN!


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 28 2007, 07:19 PM~7994636
> *for now, it's stock, no bling. I may leave it like this. the chassis is all street as well. no chrome plated parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: thats sexy - keep it street :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

GOING WITH PATTERNS AND MURALS


----------



## Pokey

Nice, nice, and nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

that's slick beto, old school


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: great bodywork on that beto - that molded in frnt&rear looks sweet 

cant wait to see the patterns :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 28 2007, 09:01 PM~7996375
> *:thumbsup: great bodywork on that beto - that molded in frnt&rear looks sweet
> 
> cant wait to see the patterns  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Beto....is this the one you picked up from Roger??


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2007, 09:08 PM~7997038
> *Hey Beto....is this the one you picked up from Roger??
> *


SURE IS. ROGER GOT DOWN ON THIS ONE. IT WAS FOR SALE AWHILE BACK AND I JUMPED ON IT WITH THE DUALLY TRUCK. CAN'T WAIT TO PAINT IT. I WILL GO WILD ON THE INTERIOR. BIGGS HELPED OUT WITH THE MOONROOF. THANKS AGAIN PRIMO. GLASS POPS RIGHT IN. IT IS OUT OF A CADDY PROMO.


----------



## jevries

Ride looks sick Beto!! Nice features! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 28 2007, 04:09 PM~7993997
> *finishing up the 65, just a few more parts to assemble and button up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN RYAN, LOOKS JUST LIKE MY 68!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 28 2007, 03:09 PM~7993997
> *finishing up the 65, just a few more parts to assemble and button up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Ryan.  
NOW FINISH THAT BADBOY. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

WHAT UP LADIES :biggrin: 

well all the rides are coming out clean. 

so for this long weekend i had some time to clean up the shop and came across alot of spare parts. i think i had about 5 kits or more that didn't have bodies. now i can get back too work,it was a long monday.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 29 2007, 11:59 AM~7999576
> *Looking good Ryan.
> NOW FINISH THAT BADBOY.  :biggrin:
> *


It's almost done, just gotta do the door panels and lay down some new carpet, old stuff was all stained up  42 year old carpet is pretty hard to clean :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Clean ride!! Love the color combo! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD RYAN!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 29 2007, 09:40 PM~8004045
> *LOOKING GOOD RYAN!
> *


x2


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 29 2007, 10:40 PM~8004045
> *LOOKING GOOD RYAN!
> *


thanks, just trying to keep up :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

COMING SOON IN RESIN. 1948 CHEVROLET DELUXE CONVERTABLE.
BASED ON THIS RIDE. CORRECT RESIN. 
NOT THICK AND UGLY LIKE OTHERS OUT THERE.

ALL ONE PIECE FRONT END, HOOD AND BODY. 
WILL INCLUDE INTERIOR TUB AND BOOT AND/OR UP TOP. 
YOU WILL NEED THE GALAXIE KIT TO COMPLETE.

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## hawkeye1777

looks good ryan.....


----------



## hawkeye1777

that'll be a nice resin.....


----------



## BigPoppa

I haven't seen a whole lot of bomba interest here, looks cool though. Ebay item maybe?


----------



## LowandBeyond

Hell yea Beto! That will make a nice resin kit! :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 29 2007, 09:44 PM~8004982
> *I haven't seen a whole lot of bomba interest here, looks cool though.  Ebay item maybe?
> *


SO TRUE, BUT I WANTED TO OFFER SOME ON HERE.


----------



## BiggDeee

Hey Beto that shit will be TIGHT i'll pick some up just let us know when :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Def wanna build a couple of bombs...


----------



## raystrey

I had some Kandy Root beer laying around and decided last night I wanted to see how it would come out on a Rivi.

Threw in some gold flake but I am not too thrilled with outcome. I will throw some clear on it tonight to see how it looks then.


----------



## las_crucez

itz aight....


----------



## tyhodge07

i like the color, but for some reason just dont look right on the car.. :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IS THAT THE PLASTIC KIT? OR RESIN.? LOOK'S GOOD RAY.


----------



## las_crucez

u should strip da paint and paint it jus gold... :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2007, 08:41 AM~8006813
> *IS THAT THE PLASTIC KIT? OR RESIN.?  LOOK'S GOOD RAY.
> *



R&R Resin.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 30 2007, 08:40 AM~8006802
> *i like the color, but for some reason just dont look right on the car.. :dunno:
> *


yeah I was thinking maybe go over it and get a darker shade?

undecided. like I said I may throw a coat of clear and see how it comes out. If I don't like I can always just redo.


----------



## drnitrus

that car looks pretty good in darker colors IMO


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 30 2007, 09:08 AM~8006976
> *that car looks pretty good in darker colors  IMO
> *


we share the same opinion.

That is why I am thinking of adding some more kandy Root beer and get a darket shade.


----------



## raystrey

TTT...




cause we are always on top!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Tip Slow

that is nice mini


----------



## modeltech

sweet mini, i love the style!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD DAVID........SHOW THE BLUE CLUES WAGON ON THE BACKGROUND!


----------



## 408models

nice mini :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey

After two more coats of kandy and a shot of clear this is what i came up with.

I like it even more now and will leave this color. My main objective was to do a flake infested paint job and this paint dances like crazy out in the sun!


----------



## drnitrus

damnn
thats some sparkle


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 1 2007, 08:07 AM~8022039
> *After two more coats of kandy and a shot of clear this is what i came up with.
> 
> I like it even more now and will leave this color. My main objective was to do a flake infested paint job and this paint dances like crazy out in the sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good shit :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Cars lookin good Ray !


----------



## modeltech

LOOKIN REAL GOOD!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT LOOK 'S ALOT BETTER RAY. AND ONCE YOU PUT THE BMF ON IT THAT'S GOING TO KICK IT OFF.


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD RAY  ...GOLD WHEELS...GOLD BMF


----------



## raystrey

thanks guys

I had not thought of the all gold option. Not bad idea.


----------



## 408models

YEAH LOOK GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

Looks good David, btw I see you found the decals.  


I like it Ray, thats a sweet color man!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: that brown looks deep & poppin :thumbsup: 

X-2 on the gold foil / wheels :yes:


----------



## BigPoppa

big props for doing not only a resin, but something different!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 1 2007, 03:10 PM~8024657
> *big props for doing not only a resin, but something different!
> *



Thanks guys..


----------



## MKD904

Mini, what the Resonal Lighter Fluid in the backgroud for....do you clean the kit with it before paint??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 2 2007, 02:24 AM~8027497
> *Well  heres    #  16    for  this  year  !    I    call  this  1  the
> 
> HATERS  BLUES  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




MORE PICS :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

finished


----------



## Pokey

*Ryan and David, those are some BEAUTIFUL rides!* :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 1 2007, 05:20 PM~8025218
> *Mini, what the Resonal Lighter Fluid in the backgroud for....do you clean the kit with it before paint??
> *


crack pipe.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

1ofaknd more pics of the 65 [ engine, undercarrige, interior]!! it looks tight!


----------



## SOLO1

DAM MINI you good skillzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr Biggs

Both of them rides are looking good homies .  Keep up the good job guy's .


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 2 2007, 08:06 AM~8027915
> *finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS REAL!!! NICE JOB! :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT SHIT LOOK'S CLEEEEEEEN QUATE.  
HOW IN THE HELL YOU GOING TO LAY IT ON IT'S SIDE ON THE MUTHERFUCKEN BRICK. :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 04:24 PM~8040590
> *THAT SHIT LOOK'S CLEEEEEEEN QUATE.
> HOW IN THE HELL YOU GOING TO LAY IT ON IT'S SIDE ON THE MUTHERFUCKEN BRICK. :0
> *


CAREFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 4 2007, 03:36 PM~8040660
> *CAREFULLY :biggrin:
> *


JUST LOOKING OUT HOMIE. :biggrin: NOW GET BACK TO WORK. ROGER SAID WHAT'S UP A. HE'S RIGHT HERE IN MY OFFICE WITH ME.


----------



## twinn

GETTIN PAID 2 BULLSHIT HUH :0


----------



## 408models

:0 NICE TWINN, THAT LOOK SIK, BRO. :thumbsup: :0


----------



## tatman

Hey Biggs Now its done. So maybe I can get back to building!


----------



## hawkeye1777

nice ride............


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD HOMIES...JUST GOT BACK FROM SD SUPER SHOW .......ROSAITA BEACH WAS TIGHT :biggrin: TIME TO GET BACK TO BUILDING!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 03:24 PM~8040590
> *THAT SHIT LOOK'S CLEEEEEEEN QUATE.
> HOW IN THE HELL YOU GOING TO LAY IT ON IT'S SIDE ON THE MUTHERFUCKEN BRICK. :0
> *


That's the first thing I thought.....Looks good homie.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 4 2007, 07:21 PM~8041200
> *Hey Biggs Now its done. So maybe I can get back to building!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean Tat! WHeres the 69 drop top ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 4 2007, 05:21 PM~8041200
> *Hey Biggs Now its done. So maybe I can get back to building!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah homie that fucker is kleeeen. can't wait to see the rag done up. now you got your shop done. it's time 2 start building..


----------



## LowandBeyond

Twinn that 4 looks killer....



Tatman that LS is sooooooo clean! :0 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 5 2007, 11:42 AM~8045185
> *Twinn that 4 looks killer....
> Tatman that LS is sooooooo clean!  :0  :0
> *



*X-2* :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

nada piecing together the 57- slowly :dunno: 

:nicoderm: what you got cracking marinate? anything in the werks?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 5 2007, 02:57 PM~8046801
> *nada piecing together the 57- slowly   :dunno:
> 
> :nicoderm: what you got cracking marinate? anything in the werks?
> *



MY 61...GONNA FOIL TONIGHT!..START PATTERNS ON THE RAG BIG BODY!


NEW PAGE!


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 5 2007, 03:58 PM~8046808
> *MY 61...GONNA FOIL TONIGHT!..<span style='color:red'>NEW PAGE!
> *



:yes: cant wait to see pics of that :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 5 2007, 03:02 PM~8046847
> *:yes: cant wait to see pics of that  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 5 2007, 02:58 PM~8046808
> *MY 61...GONNA FOIL TONIGHT!..START PATTERNS ON THE RAG BIG BODY!
> NEW PAGE!
> *


bout time :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

TWINN that 64 impala BLACK on BLACK is clean as a hell ! ANd you did a great job on the engine work !


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 5 2007, 04:23 PM~8047454
> *TWINN    that    64  impala      BLACK  on  BLACK    is  clean  as  a  hell !  ANd  you    did  a  great  job  on the  engine  work !
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 5 2007, 04:21 PM~8047431
> *bout time :angry:
> *


CAN'T RUSH PERFECTIONIST


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 5 2007, 04:28 AM~8044005
> *Clean  Tat!      WHeres  the  69  drop  top  ?
> *


Thats next after I sell this one!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## tatman

Watch out for them mean ass potholes! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

that wagon is sick


----------



## Mr Biggs

TEAM M.C.B.A.


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 1 2007, 10:07 AM~8022039
> *After two more coats of kandy and a shot of clear this is what i came up with.
> 
> I like it even more now and will leave this color. My main objective was to do a flake infested paint job and this paint dances like crazy out in the sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That is BAD ASS RAY!!!! if ya don't like it I'll be happy to take it off your hands. let me know what I'd have to do :biggrin: 

What donor do you plan to use? Or what is it designed to go on??

Thanks, Miloh.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: both outstanding rides mini :thumbsup: 

where did you get those rims on your yoda ?
those are identical to the ones on my 300
and would come in handy for a replica :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

they came off a die cast toy ! I been lookin around wal mart and other toy stores but i can't find them anywhere else ! 


I sent the last set i had to BIGGS a few months back ! Sorry !


----------



## twinn

biggs and mini :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

thats cool i will keep my eye out for some 

what kinda diecast was it mini??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I wish i had a spot BIGGS ! All his rides look real in these pics ! Thats coolest shit !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

4000 post ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 5 2007, 09:23 PM~8050059
> *biggs and mini :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALL YOU HOMIE'S GOT SOME TIGHT SHIT TOO. :thumbsup: ALL I CAN SAY IS KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

:angry:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 6 2007, 12:36 PM~8054072
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 6 2007, 02:40 PM~8054090
> *
> *


 :around: :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I WANT CONGRADULATE MIKE AKA. MKD AND HIS WIFE ON THERE NEW BABY GIRL. BAILY

MR BIGGS.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2007, 05:49 PM~8062220
> *I WANT CONGRADULATE MIKE AKA. MKD AND HIS WIFE ON THERE NEW BABY GIRL. BAILY
> 
> MR BIGGS.
> *



SWEET CONGRATS. MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2007, 04:49 PM~8062220
> *I WANT CONGRADULATE MIKE AKA. MKD AND HIS WIFE ON THERE NEW BABY GIRL. BAILY
> 
> MR BIGGS.
> *



Thanks Big Homie....Our little girl is here. Bailey was born 6-6-2007 @ 12:02am and is 7lbs 4oz & 19 1/2" long. This is our first and to all you that have kids, I have heard it over and over before, but this is the most amayzing thing in life to experience. 

Thank you for your comments and I'll be on here as much as possible, but gotta get her settled in first. 

Thanks again for the comments.....


----------



## twinn

CONGRATS MIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

CONGRATS PAPPY MIKE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Congrats on the new arrival Mike!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: CONGRATS MAN


----------



## MKD904

thanks guys......


----------



## BigPoppa

Congratulations bro!


----------



## King Josh

what do you build your garages out of?? cuz im trying to build one


----------



## modeltech

CONGRATS MIKE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

Congrats Homie

Its a great thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey can any of you guys help me find more pics of this !











Something about this car just grabs me and says BUILD IT !


----------



## MARINATE

:angry:


----------



## betoscustoms

FINALLY FOUND AN UPTOP TO FIT MY CADDY. JUST HAVE TO TRIM THE FRONT A BIT.


----------



## MARINATE

sweet...paint it pink!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2007, 08:22 PM~8114425
> *sweet...paint it pink!
> *


THANKS HOMLE, I WAS THINKING TAN OR SOMETHING IN THAT KOLOR FOR THE TOP


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 nice


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: paint looks sweet beto :thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looks good, i say stick to the tan!


----------



## wagonguy

looks DAMN good beto!!!!


----------



## jevries

Clean ride Beto, colors and patterns look sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

THANK YOU GUYS, SOON AS I'M SETTLED IN THE NEW HOUSE I WILL BEGIN ON THE CADDY.


----------



## modeltech

nice very nice!!


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 15 2007, 08:17 PM~8114405
> *primoo nice color!!!!!! *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 16 2007, 01:01 AM~8115258
> *THANK YOU GUYS, SOON AS I'M SETTLED IN THE NEW HOUSE I WILL BEGIN ON THE CADDY.
> *


Don't make us wait too long, I wanna se how this one turns out!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 29 2007, 07:35 PM~8004925
> *COMING SOON IN RESIN. 1948 CHEVROLET DELUXE CONVERTABLE.
> BASED ON THIS RIDE. CORRECT RESIN.
> NOT THICK AND UGLY LIKE OTHERS OUT THERE.
> 
> ALL ONE PIECE FRONT END, HOOD AND BODY.
> WILL INCLUDE INTERIOR TUB AND BOOT AND/OR UP TOP.
> YOU WILL NEED THE GALAXIE KIT TO COMPLETE.
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i already got a donor kit.... whens it coming out? will you make that style visor for it too?


----------



## ElMonte74'

I WANT ONE. CAUSE I WANTED TO DO ONE SINCE I FIGURED(SPELL CHECK) THEY MAKE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

another two coats of clear, and this one will be done

not sure what rims i wanna use though.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looks good, nice graphics


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 18 2007, 09:23 PM~8131488
> *another two coats of clear, and this one will be done
> 
> not sure what rims i wanna use though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice build ryan


----------



## betoscustoms

COMING SOON IN RESIN. 1948 CHEVROLET DELUXE CONVERTABLE.
BASED ON THIS RIDE. CORRECT RESIN. 
NOT THICK AND UGLY LIKE OTHERS OUT THERE.

ALL ONE PIECE FRONT END, HOOD AND BODY. 
WILL INCLUDE INTERIOR TUB AND BOOT AND/OR UP TOP. 
YOU WILL NEED THE GALAXIE KIT TO COMPLETE.

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. 
THESE WILL BE READY RIGHT AFTER THE BIG BODY. 
PLANS ARE IN ALSO FOR THE 2 DOOR BIG BODY AND CONVERTABLE BIG BODY. 

THESE TWO CADDIES WILL BE READY FASTER THAN THE 4 DOOR. 
THESE RESINS WILL BE ON A PAY FIRST BASIS. I'M SURE YOU GUYS CAN UNDERSTAND.

PRE PAYMENT ORDERS FOR THE '48 CONVERTABLE WILL BE NEXT WEEK.


----------



## BigPoppa

any pics of the master yet?


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I would love 1 of these 48 drop tops ! But pre pay only ! 


Have you seen anything on the BIG BODIES YET ? !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 20 2007, 03:56 PM~8143080
> *I  would  love    1  of  these  48    drop  tops  !  But    pre pay  only  !
> Have  you  seen  anything  on the  BIG  BODIES  YET  ?  !
> *



I GOT ONE OF THE 48 GALAXIE KITS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 20 2007, 04:58 PM~8143097
> *I GOT ONE OF THE 48 GALAXIE KITS
> *



I thougt it was mine fool ! :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 20 2007, 04:04 PM~8143131
> *I thougt  it  was  mine  fool !  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: I DON'T SEE MY NAME ON THE SHIPPING LIST


----------



## twinn

:0 :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP QUATE


----------



## twinn

nada


----------



## 1ofaknd

uh-oh!


----------



## Pokey

Damn Ryan, damn near gotta have sunglasses to look at that hevelle. NICE!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 20 2007, 05:20 PM~8143867
> *uh-oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THATS NICE MAYNE.............WHAT U CHARGE TO PAINT ONE OF MINES
..........................MIRACLES .......................


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 20 2007, 07:57 PM~8144096
> *DAM THATS NICE MAYNE.............WHAT U CHARGE TO PAINT ONE OF MINES
> ..........................MIRACLES .......................
> *


prices start at about 50 bucks...depends what you want, it could get expensive :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 19 2007, 04:31 AM~8133594
> *any pics of the master yet?
> *


x2 i'd actually maybe rather have this than the 2 door caddy......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 20 2007, 05:20 PM~8143867
> *uh-oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 DROOL!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1low64

Looks good Ryan, but you already knew that so its old news.





BIGGS....ay brother you ever get them shirts made? If so, you must have forgot to send me one! :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

here's another built ride to add


----------



## MKD904

Lookin sick as always Ryan


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: clean - adjustable front ?


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 22 2007, 07:00 PM~8157876
> *Lookin sick as always Ryan
> *


 :0 :0 x2


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 23 2007, 12:03 AM~8159603
> *:0  :0 x2
> *



:0 :0 X3


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 23 2007, 01:57 AM~8159552
> *:thumbsup: clean - adjustable front ?
> *


it's a hilux, it's adjustable everything


----------



## drnitrus

nice what decals are those? custom?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 23 2007, 08:18 AM~8160546
> *it's a hilux, it's adjustable everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 SICK GREAT WORK


----------



## Pokey

Nice HiLux Ryan!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u shuld put som ds on it


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 23 2007, 11:45 AM~8161468
> *u shuld put som ds on it
> *


:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

it would look nice


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 23 2007, 12:35 PM~8161419
> *Nice HiLux Ryan!
> *



X-2 LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 23 2007, 03:29 PM~8163146
> *X-2 LOOKS GOOD BRO!
> *


x-3


----------



## STRANGER

d's


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by STRANGER_@Jun 23 2007, 11:01 PM~8164306
> *d's
> *


nuts!


----------



## LowandBeyond

bwaahahaahahahahaha!


----------



## 1low64

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jun 24 2007, 03:51 AM~8165115
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## STRANGER

:rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## EVIL C

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969

WHATS UP FELLAS HAD TO GO 3 PAGES BACK TO FIND TOPIC :biggrin:.
AINT POSTED ANYTHING NEW IN THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE BUT HERES THE LAST FOUR I BUILT .


----------



## Pokey

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## holly.hoodlum

tight cars...
not really into donks ,but that cutlass is killin'em 
klean caddys...


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 :thumbsup: looking badass pancho :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

all these models look good


----------



## Miloh

> WHATS UP FELLAS HAD TO GO 3 PAGES BACK TO FIND TOPIC :biggrin:.
> AINT POSTED ANYTHING NEW IN THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE BUT HERES THE LAST FOUR I BUILT .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this dei cast????????????????? if not where does it come from???? I WANT ONE!!!!!!
> MILOH>


----------



## wagonguy

> WHATS UP FELLAS HAD TO GO 3 PAGES BACK TO FIND TOPIC :biggrin:.
> AINT POSTED ANYTHING NEW IN THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE BUT HERES THE LAST FOUR I BUILT .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this dei cast????????????????? if not where does it come from???? I WANT ONE!!!!!!
> MILOH>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL bro, its the same one i sent you, just painted and chopped off top LOL (i think :dunno: )
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

> WHATS UP FELLAS HAD TO GO 3 PAGES BACK TO FIND TOPIC :biggrin:.
> AINT POSTED ANYTHING NEW IN THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE BUT HERES THE LAST FOUR I BUILT .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this dei cast????????????????? if not where does it come from???? I WANT ONE!!!!!!
> MILOH>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MILOH ITS A PLASTIC KIT JO-HAN MADE. I GOT IT OF EBAY .AND THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS FELLAS :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD PANCHO!


----------



## MKD904




----------



## Pokey

Nice Glasshouse!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 1 2007, 05:06 PM~8214199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND MIKE THAT GLASS HOUSE IS SICK.


----------



## MKD904

Thanks big homie.


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS EVERYBODY :biggrin: . MKD THE GLASS HOUSE LOOKS NICE IM BUILDING ONE RIGHT NOW CANT PAINT IT BLUE ANY MORE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 2 2007, 03:52 PM~8220427
> *THANKS EVERYBODY  :biggrin: . MKD THE GLASS HOUSE LOOKS NICE IM BUILDING ONE RIGHT NOW CANT PAINT IT BLUE ANY MORE  :biggrin:
> *


it's all good homie....we all family here. do it blue. i know everytime i paint mine red marinate go's through the roof. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 05:16 PM~8220556
> *it's all good homie....we all family here. do it blue.  i know everytime i paint mine red marinate go's through the roof.  :biggrin:
> *


he has that color copyrighted :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 04:16 PM~8220556
> *it's all good homie....we all family here. do it blue.  i know everytime i paint mine red marinate go's through the roof.  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 2 2007, 03:52 PM~8220427
> *THANKS EVERYBODY  :biggrin: . MKD THE GLASS HOUSE LOOKS NICE IM BUILDING ONE RIGHT NOW CANT PAINT IT BLUE ANY MORE  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks....I say we all do one Marinate RED.......All the same car..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 2 2007, 06:17 PM~8220568
> *he has that color copyrighted :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 3 2007, 08:02 AM~8224893
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



DON'T HATE ***** :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:biggrin: No hatin at all....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 3 2007, 08:31 AM~8225004
> *:biggrin: No hatin at all....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

i just whent threw 205 pages holy shit i love every car in here


----------



## tatman

Heres one for ya :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

NICE TATMAN

:biggrin: DECIDED TO PAINT THE SPOKES BLUE


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2007, 09:23 PM~8280058
> *NICE TATMAN
> 
> :biggrin:  DECIDED TO PAINT THE SPOKES BLUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

Who posted in: M.C.B.A. members Built show case !
Poster Posts 
NOT NO POST WHORE EITHER GOT LOVE FOR MY CLUB  </span>


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 01:48 PM~8285265
> *Who posted in: M.C.B.A. members Built show case !
> Poster Posts
> NOT NO POST WHORE EITHER GOT LOVE FOR MY CLUB
> *


:0


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP WITH THIS POST...NO ONE HAS LOVE FOR THE CLUB ANYMORE :angry: COME ON HOMIES..DON'T LET IT GO AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 10 2007, 08:53 PM~8279750
> *Heres one for ya :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is VERY!!!!! nice,,,i love the black n chrome ,,,,,for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

MUCH LOVE.

Jst havent finished anything....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 13 2007, 08:36 AM~8300141
> *MUCH LOVE.
> 
> Jst havent finished anything....
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

1. 63 impalamino.
2. 73 caprice.
3. 75 caprice.
4. chevylade.
6. 91 cadillac.
7. 69 impala rag. 
8. 71 cuda.
9. 61 impala rag.
10 76 caprice t/b
11. 64 impala t/b.
12. 64 impala none ss.


----------



## drnitrus

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 09:05 AM~8300311
> *YOU AIN'T THE ONLY ONE :biggrin: YOU FLOCKERS ALL READY NOW WHAT GOING DOWN AT MARINATE KUSTOMS!*


----------



## Mr Biggs

1. 63 impalamino.
2. 73 caprice.
3. 75 caprice.
4. chevylade.
6. 91 cadillac.
7. 69 impala rag. 
8. 71 cuda.
9. 61 impala rag.
10 76 caprice t/b
11. 64 impala t/b.
12. 64 impala none ss.
13. 63 buick electra.


----------



## MARINATE

DAM........ :biggrin: 

MY LIST......
94 BIG BODY RAG
LS ELCO
LS MONTE CARLO
69 IMPALA
63 GALAXIE
59 RAG
59 HARDTOP
87 CUTLASS
55 BEL-AIR RAG
72 IMPALA
73 CAPRICE
2-74 CAPRICE'S
75 CAPRICE
61 HARDTOP


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 08:16 AM~8300365
> *TO DO.
> 91 CADILLAC 4 DOOR PLASTIC
> 96 BIG BODY CADILLAC 4 DOOR
> 96 BIG BODY 2 DOOR
> 96 BIG BODY 2-DOOR RAG
> 96 2 DOOR BOX CAPRICE.
> 96 CUTTY LS
> 91 LINCOLN TOWN CAR
> 77 LINCOLN MARK-7
> 96 ELCO LS
> 80 MONTE CARLO
> 48 FLEETLINE WOODY RAG*


----------



## raystrey

I got 3 in the kitchen

1.Euro cutty
2.71 riviera 
3.a request from a family member. I'll be dammed I forgot what car it is and I have been working on it last 5 days stright. Pavo Purple base with HOK cobalt blue to top it off.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 09:26 AM~8300436
> *96 ELCO LS</span>
> 80 MONTE CARLO
> 48 FLEETLINE WOODY RAG</span>
> *





:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 08:28 AM~8300452
> *:uh:
> *


FUCKER I MADE THE DAM CLIP. :angry: ..CAN I AT LEAST MAKE ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 07:26 AM~8300436
> *96 ELCO LS :dunno:
> 80 MONTE CARLO
> 48 FLEETLINE WOODY RAG</span>
> *


IS THAT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 07:29 AM~8300457
> *FUCKER I MADE THE DAM CLIP.  :angry: ..CAN I AT LEAST MAKE ONE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SHIT THAT WOULD LOOK KRAZY CADI ELCO.....YOU NEED TO SEND ME THAT BIG BODY WAGON


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 13 2007, 08:26 AM~8300437
> *I got 3 in the kitchen
> 
> 1.Euro cutty
> 2.71 riviera
> 3.a request from a family member. I'll be dammed I forgot what car it is and I have been working on it last 5 days stright. Pavo Purple base with HOK cobalt blue to top it off.
> *


THAT'S A NICE COLOR BRO. THAT'S WHAT I GOT ON THE CADILLAC BY ITSELF.


----------



## MARINATE

TRADE YOU?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2007, 08:29 AM~8300458
> *IS THAT RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


MARINATE GOT THE FIRST ONE. BASTID. :angry:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 07:32 AM~8300484
> *MARINATE GOT THE FIRST ONE.  BASTID. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

OH I ALMOST FORGOT THE MAIN ONE.

96 CADILLAC BIG BODY WAGON</span>
91 CADILLAC 4 DOOR PLASTIC
96 BIG BODY CADILLAC 4 DOOR
96 BIG BODY 2 DOOR
96 BIG BODY 2-DOOR RAG
96 2 DOOR BOX CAPRICE.
96 CUTTY LS
91 LINCOLN TOWN CAR
77 LINCOLN MARK-7
96 ELCO LS
80 MONTE CARLO
48 FLEETLINE WOODY RAG</span>


----------



## MARINATE

BASTERD! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












*J/K* :biggrin: *this is one of my next projects with the new spray gun*
*its just in base right now*.






*ACTUALLY AFTER THE 300 AND THE LEXUS I WILL CLEAR EVERYTHING ELSE AND GET THIS ONE DONE:*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 08:32 AM~8300483
> *TRADE YOU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR WHAT. ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 09:57 AM~8300657
> *FOR WHAT.  ?
> *



YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT I WANT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 09:01 AM~8300711
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT I WANT  :biggrin:
> *


I ALREADY TOLD YOU I DON'T SWING THAT WAY. :angry: NOW LEAVE ME ALONE.















:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 08:07 AM~8300768
> *I ALREADY TOLD YOU I DON'T SWING THAT WAY. :angry:  NOW LEAVE ME ALONE.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 10:07 AM~8300768
> *I ALREADY TOLD YOU I DON'T SWING THAT WAY. :angry:  NOW LEAVE ME ALONE.
> :biggrin:
> *



DAM....I THOUGHT THE *********** WAS MIA...**** :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 09:09 AM~8300786
> *DAM....I THOUGHT THE *********** WAS MIA...**** :uh:
> *


WHAT U WANT TO TRADE WEY.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 10:11 AM~8300804
> *WHAT U WANT TO TRADE WEY.
> *



WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 09:12 AM~8300807
> *WAGON :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THE CADILLAC WAGON BUT FOR WHAT.?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 10:15 AM~8300844
> *I KNOW THE CADILLAC WAGON BUT FOR WHAT.?
> *


MY RAG BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 09:16 AM~8300863
> *MY RAG BIG BODY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW CARNAL'S


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 09:30 AM~8300994
> *GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW CARNAL'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUNDAY WILL BE A GOOD SHOW. MOST OF THE HOMIE'S WILL MAKE IT. THERE WILL BE A FEW OLDER MEMBER'S THERE TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 10:38 AM~8301058
> *SUNDAY WILL BE A GOOD SHOW. MOST OF THE HOMIE'S WILL MAKE IT.  THERE WILL BE A FEW OLDER MEMBER'S THERE TOO. :biggrin:
> *



 GOOD LUCK...PINKY WILL BE THERE RIGHT!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 08:31 AM~8300473
> *THAT'S A NICE COLOR BRO. THAT'S WHAT I GOT ON THE CADILLAC BY ITSELF.
> *



I liked it but had some cobalt I wanted to try out so I went ahead with it. I took some pics day before yesterday but since it was not outdoors it looked bluish instead of pupleish in the pictures. 

and now I remember it is a Mercury bomb. 49 I think. :biggrin: 


One of my uncles gave me one of the best compliments you can get as a modeler and that is requesting to have the privelage to own one of your artworks. So I told him what I had and he choose the bomb. I will take it from there.



Hey Señor Presidente , do you have a link where I can get that bad ass clear you are using???


----------



## 408models

LIKE THAT AVI MARINATE, ONE OF MY FAVORITE MOVIES

"VATOS LOCOS 4 EVER"


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2007, 10:52 AM~8301191
> *LIKE THAT AVI MARINATE, ONE OF MY FAVORITE MOVIES
> 
> "VATOS LOCOS 4 EVER"
> *



CHANGE IT UP FOR A MINUTE! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 13 2007, 09:46 AM~8301134
> *I liked it but had some cobalt I wanted to try out so I went ahead with it. I took some pics day before yesterday but since it was not outdoors it looked bluish instead of pupleish in the pictures.
> 
> and now I remember it is a Mercury bomb. 49 I think.  :biggrin:
> One of my uncles gave me one of the best compliments you can get as a modeler and that is requesting to have the privelage to own one of your artworks. So I told him what I had and he choose the bomb. I will take it from there.
> Hey Señor Presidente , do you have a link where I can get that bad ass clear you are using???*



http://www.autobodysupply.net/Diamont.htm :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

good luck biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 13 2007, 10:03 AM~8301289
> *good luck biggs
> *


THANK'S HOMIE...


----------



## lowridermodels

Good luck to all the mcba members who will be attending herbs show!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 13 2007, 09:51 AM~8301623
> *Good luck to all the mcba members who will be attending herbs show!
> *



YOU GOING HOMIE "G"


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 10:16 AM~8300365
> *12. 64 impala none ss.</span>
> 13. 63 buick electra.
> </span>
> *



:0 oh i want to see you build this 1 :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 13 2007, 12:48 PM~8302314
> *:0 oh i want to see you build this 1 :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


THAT ONE IS GOING TO BE FULL SHOW LIKE MY LOCO'S 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just a little side project i have had going for a while ! 


It has a front possable suspension !


----------



## 408models

THATS CRAZY MINI LOOKS GOOD


----------



## stilldownivlife

thats badass mini :thumbsup:

is that kinda like the posable oldschool 64 ?
where you use old equalizer stuff :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

heres the vedio of the aftermath of the caprice vs primer ~!


----------



## stilldownivlife

DAMN MINI taking it to a whole new level 
if it gets any more realistic it will be driving on its own :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 01:06 PM~8302499
> *heres    the  vedio  of the aftermath  of  the  caprice  vs  primer  ~!
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS BETTER...


----------



## MARINATE

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOLLYHOOD!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 02:12 PM~8303063
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOLLYHOOD!
> *


 :biggrin: wassup big-dawg , thanks.... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH SHIT ! HOLLYWOOD ! Welcome to the family ! You would have gotten my vote if i was asked ! Like i said before Anytime you need anything or have time to build your more then welcome to come over !


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 02:12 PM~8303063
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOLLYHOOD!
> *



lucky bastid :angry:




























congrats homie...


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELCOME TO THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY EDDIE.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 01:12 PM~8303063
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOLLYHOOD!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: X2 HOMIE


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 03:06 PM~8302499
> *heres    the  vedio  of the aftermath  of  the  caprice  vs  primer  ~!
> 
> 
> *



listening to South Park Mexican  

damn nice work! working steering, suspension , doors and shit! yeah that is some master work! 

















now why the fuck can't you answer a PM?? :twak:


----------



## twinn

congrats hollyhood :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 13 2007, 04:56 PM~8303417
> *listening to South Park Mexican
> 
> damn nice work! working steering, suspension , doors and shit! yeah that is some master work!
> now why the fuck can't you answer a PM??  :twak:
> *



Didnt see any from you Uncle Bobby ! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 13 2007, 03:18 PM~8303566
> *congrats hollyhood :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn mini i like the vert caprice and congrats hollyhood


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 05:19 PM~8303574
> *Didnt  see  any    from you    Uncle  Bobby  !  :biggrin:
> *



lol yeah i sent one asking what you were up to cuz you are not around much lately.....AND...... wanted to know what you want to do about that paint job?


----------



## lowridermodels

YO HOLLYHOOD!!!!!!! WELCOME TO LA FAMILIA! M.C.B.A POR VIDA ESE!


AND WAGONGUY..........................................................


































YOU WERE INVITED TO JOIN UP BUT YOU DENIED IT LEVA!


----------



## rodburner1974

maybe i should join up and all dpmcc and mcba can wear the same colors :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 02:12 PM~8303063
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOLLYHOOD!
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 13 2007, 05:31 PM~8304332
> *maybe i should join up and all dpmcc and mcba can wear the same colors  :biggrin:
> *



WE ALL NEED TO BE JUST MODEL BUILDERS KEEP IT aLIVE,FORGET ABOUT COMPETING AGAINST OTHER CLUBS!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 13 2007, 04:31 PM~8303239
> *lucky bastid :angry:
> congrats homie...
> *



John, if you want to be MCBA, far be it from me to stop you bro. i don't hold grudges but one thing i can't stand it two faced shit.

Lowridermodels already claims both clubs , so if you want to go ahead. It's about the hobby to me.....clubs and shit are really not the meaning of it all. 

For real everyone, i am only running a club for fun and to share my love with everyone who wants to be part of it. If anyone in my club wants to leave it or join both , go ahead. Don't worry about how i will feel. I have plenty of shit on my plate and over 60 members on a daily basis and more joining all the time. 

I don't see the difference between being in ONE club or being in FIVE. I am a member of a local club called Midwest Automotive Modelers and i belong to the Black Hills Scale Modelers in South Dakota. You already know i run my own as well. 

I am in more than one because i want to be involved in every aspect of the hobby i can be as long as it's automotive related. I am tired of feeling the tension of who is in who's clubs and am here saying this to end it all for my own personal well being. 

MCBA , BHSM, DPMCC, MWA , SLM, TMM.......etc..... 4LIFE!...... LONG LIVE PLASTIC MODELS !


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 13 2007, 07:35 PM~8304351
> *WE ALL NEED TO BE JUST MODEL BUILDERS KEEP IT aLIVE,FORGET ABOUT COMPETING AGAINST OTHER CLUBS!
> *



Mark, bro......as far as i am concerned nobody is competing. I think you got me wrong homie.


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 08:41 PM~8304642
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 13 2007, 05:31 PM~8304332
> *maybe i should join up and all dpmcc and mcba can wear the same colors  :biggrin:
> *


THE MODEL WORLD WOULDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO IF THAT HAPPENED. :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Welcome to the family Holly.Hoodlum! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 09:12 PM~8304797
> *THE MODEL WORLD WOULDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO IF THAT HAPPENED. :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 13 2007, 07:28 PM~8304890
> *:biggrin:
> *


alot of guy's get us wrong they think we are a car car club, but we are not. we are the association, family and big brother for other club's. we have other club's like carritos and a few other club's that also belong to our association. kinda like ipms does. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

CHECK IT OUT. I WAS AT THE CASTERS TODAY AND HE STARTED POURING. I DID NOT WANT TO TAKE ANY CARS YET UNTIL HE HAD MORE DONE. I WILL PICK SOME UP ON WEDNESDAY AND START TO SHIP BY END OF WEEK. HERE'S A FEW PIC'z OF HOW THEY CAME OUT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Lookin Clean ! Thanks for the up dates ! Good luck on your drive to the show !


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 06:45 PM~8304984
> *Lookin  Clean !        Thanks    for  the  up  dates !    Good  luck  on  your  drive  to  the  show !
> *


THANKS MINI, THIS TIME I GET TO HANG WITH THE HOMIES INSTEAD OF KICKIN IT AT MY BOOTH. WISH YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT HERE.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 09:35 PM~8304935
> *alot of guy's get us wrong they think we are a car car club,  but we are not. we are the association, family and big brother for other club's.  we have other club's like carritos  and a few other club's that also belong to our association.  kinda like ipms does. :biggrin:
> *



i see, that is what we do too....but i never thought about it that way. 

Drastic is also big "sister" what i have been referring it to.....

Low Riding Modeler

Vintage Models and Promos

Altered Plastic Drag Racing

The Model Pigs 

Helping Hand *Trade It Forward*

I personally , have been trying to open up doors to all types of automotive related clubs for people who don't seem to have a place to go. Low Riding Modeler was put together because of the lack for love in lows. The only place i know of that really caters to them is LAY IT LOW. If a person doesn't know of this place or doesn't want to be involved in a forum, then LRM is another option. 

All in all......i just love to build, share and learn in this hobby. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

amen my brother X-2.


----------



## MARINATE

NICE CAST THERE BETO!..................MORNING HOMIES! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 13 2007, 05:28 PM~8304315
> *YO HOLLYHOOD!!!!!!! WELCOME TO LA FAMILIA! M.C.B.A POR VIDA ESE!
> AND WAGONGUY..........................................................
> YOU WERE INVITED TO JOIN UP BUT YOU DENIED IT LEVA!
> *



WHEN WAS I INVITED :0 ?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2007, 05:31 AM~8306763
> *NICE CAST THERE BETO!..................MORNING HOMIES! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


THANK YOU CARNAL


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 14 2007, 06:56 AM~8306957
> *WHEN WAS I INVITED :0 ?
> *


I MEMBER, AT THE STOCKTON SHOW


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 14 2007, 09:00 AM~8306963
> *THANK YOU CARNAL
> *


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 14 2007, 08:01 AM~8306965
> *I MEMBER, AT THE STOCKTON SHOW
> *



OH SHIT :0

i member you saying that i could come "chill" with M.C.B.A

but i didnt know that was an invite 

i blew it :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 15 2007, 10:17 PM~8114405
> *FINALLY FOUND AN UPTOP TO FIT MY CADDY. JUST HAVE TO TRIM THE FRONT A BIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: homie how you got it flake'd out like that


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2007, 07:15 PM~8309937
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: homie how you got it flake'd out like that
> *


I USED PRIMZ MIRCO RAINBOW FLAKE


----------



## tatman




----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2007, 08:19 PM~7973408
> *THANK'S BRO....
> THIS ONE WILL BE NEXT. THANK'S TO MARINATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is fuckin nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I have a 76 caprice still in the box that i need to start working on damn this makes me wann start working on it asap


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 14 2007, 09:21 PM~8309971
> *I USED PRIMZ MIRCO RAINBOW FLAKE
> *


thankz


----------



## stilldownivlife

super clean tatman :thumbsup: :yes:



> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 14 2007, 10:27 PM~8309992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 14 2007, 11:03 PM~8310486
> *super clean tatman :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 14 2007, 10:17 PM~8310566
> *X2 :0  :0
> *


Thank's fella's


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 15 2007, 01:10 AM~8310789
> *Thank's fella's
> *



sick '56!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 14 2007, 08:27 PM~8309992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KLEAN...


----------



## ElRafa

Badass rides guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 04:12 PM~8303063
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOLLYHOOD!
> *


x2


morning peeps


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 16 2007, 05:57 AM~8317356
> *x2
> morning peeps
> *



sup? 

Trying to get alittle motivated to build alittle something. :uh: Its not working.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

"RIGHT-ON PPLZ! "
FOR THA KOOL WELCOMING...
THANKS FOR THE INVITE 

75' EL DORADO


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: MORNING PEEPS!


----------



## LowandBeyond

cool idea on the plates. But why not print them?


----------



## MKD904

Hey Biggs, what did you take at the show, and what was your line up??

How bout the rest of MCBA, what was everyones line up....post em up....


----------



## BiggDeee

Here's what i took! I didn't win shit but now i know what level i need to be at for the next time though!!  I'm just glad i got my feet wet and met allot of good peeps  



















and here's what i should have for next year! 









YEAH RIGHT I'M NOT MINI!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

GET TO BUILDING :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

WELCOME HOLLYHOOD  

GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK MINI GREAT WAORK ON THE CAPRICE AND IMPALA :worship: :worship: CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM DONE.


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave:


----------



## raystrey

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

que onda familia...


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## tatman

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## drnitrus

WHAT UP MCBA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 19 2007, 05:57 AM~8343356
> *WHAT UP MCBA!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



just getting up homie


----------



## BiggDeee

:banghead: STUCK AT WORK TILL 6


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2007, 12:14 PM~8345139
> *:banghead: STUCK AT WORK TILL 6
> *


1 MORE HOUR TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 19 2007, 12:00 PM~8345491
> *1 MORE HOUR TO GO  :biggrin:
> *


WORK .??????? WHAT'S THAT. :dunno:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 12:25 PM~8345698
> *WORK .??????? WHAT'S THAT. :dunno:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 01:25 PM~8345698
> *<span style='color:blue'>work!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## modeltech

ohh, ya!! i like, i like!! what wheels are on that last stang???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 19 2007, 03:55 PM~8346442
> *ohh, ya!! i like, i like!!  what wheels are on that last stang???
> *


The rear wheels off the old revel snap kit of the dodge concept COPPER HEAD !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

and something else that's been in the dark for a while !


----------



## THEREGAL

damn thats a great color combo


----------



## MARINATE

GOOD COLOR COMBO ***********, BUT CHANGE THEM WHEELS....TO THE SAME COLOR OF THE CAR


----------



## hawkeye1777

those rims look good on that last stang, mini!


----------



## wagonguy

damn dave, how much is that for thsi year?


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## ShowRodFreak

Killer Job Mini



oneyed


----------



## Mr Biggs

IM ON MY WAY TO PEGASUS. SEE YOU GUY'S THERE. MARK IS ALREADY THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2007, 12:00 PM~8358951
> *Add  this  to  the  M.C.B.A.  LINE  UP  !
> LOOKS GOOD ***********...WHERES THE REST OF THE PICS?*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 22 2007, 03:01 PM~8364675
> *Here    You  go    Marinate !    They  are  in  my  DISPLAY  topic  but  i  post them  here    so  its easier    to  find  i  guess  LOL ! :biggrin:
> 
> MINT  GREED  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well  off  to  work    see  you  all  later  !
> *


DAMN that thing looks GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass mini!!! :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305

fuckin nice work man


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2007, 11:00 AM~8358951
> *Add  this  to  the   M.C.B.A.  LINE  UP  !
> LOOKING GOOD MINI.*


----------



## modeltech

damn, thats tight bro!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

NICE WORK MINI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 23 2007, 03:39 PM~8372548
> *NICE WORK MINI!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels

*HERES SOME TO ADD TO THE MCBA LINEUP.............................................*

















































ENJOY! :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD HOMIES!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2007, 01:00 PM~8358951
> *Add  this  to  the  M.C.B.A.  LINE  UP  !
> MINT GREED  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy shit David, i love that color combo! :0


----------



## MARINATE

CHECK IT OUT HOMIES, THIS HOMIE I GOT LIVES HERE IN AZ & WANTS TO ROLL WITH M.C.B.A JUST WANTED TO ASK HOMIES WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?.....HE'S A GOOD KID, COOL ASS FUCK ALREADY TALKED TO BIG MAN ABOUT HIM, I JUST WANTED TO ASK THE HOMIES!  THIS IS SOME OF HIS WORK!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 11:41 AM~8379782
> *CHECK IT OUT HOMIES, THIS HOMIE I GOT LIVES HERE IN AZ & WANTS TO ROLL WITH M.C.B.A JUST WANTED TO ASK HOMIES WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?.....HE'S A GOOD KID, COOL ASS FUCK ALREADY TALKED TO BIG MAN ABOUT HIM, I JUST WANTED TO ASK THE HOMIES!  THIS IS SOME OF HIS WORK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those are nice, how old is he?


----------



## MARINATE

21


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 01:41 PM~8379782
> *CHECK IT OUT HOMIES, THIS HOMIE I GOT LIVES HERE IN AZ & WANTS TO ROLL WITH M.C.B.A JUST WANTED TO ASK HOMIES WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?.....HE'S A GOOD KID, COOL ASS FUCK ALREADY TALKED TO BIG MAN ABOUT HIM, I JUST WANTED TO ASK THE HOMIES!  THIS IS SOME OF HIS WORK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those look good!

told you a few weeks that guy that paints your models can build ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 12:51 PM~8379853
> *Those  look  good!
> 
> told  you  a  few  weeks  that  guy  that  paints  your  models    can  build  ! :biggrin:
> *



LOL...NEVER THAT DAVID...YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS!  JUST TRYING TO MAKE THE FAM BIGGER :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

His car Look clean and I would be cool if i had M.C.B.A. CLOSE to where i am to get together ! Weather he his voted in or not Eddie you should keep in touch with him and have a Bull shit and Build day once in awhile ! 


Around Big C stops by and Hearse driver ! Its cool to have a little get together to enjoy it with other modelers ! 



HE HAS MY VOTE ! ( At least he builds ) LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Reverend Hearse

when you want those DONK suspensions huh? :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 01:29 PM~8380552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU  CAN  SEE  MORE OUTSIDE  PICS  at    this  link !
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...380449&st=220&#
> *


look mom that crazy guy is back outside on the floor again. but I think this time he's drunk. :0 LOOKING GOOD DAVID


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 02:38 PM~8381003
> *look mom that crazy guy is back outside on the floor again. but I think this time he's drunk. :0                                  LOOKING GOOD DAVID
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup: M.C.B.A. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 02:38 PM~8381003
> *look mom that crazy guy is back outside on the floor again. but I think this time he's drunk. :0                                  LOOKING GOOD DAVID
> *


lol, I always get funny looks when I take my outside pics of my models. I think the old lady next door thinks I'm mental.


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good david man as always


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so when can i get voted in?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 26 2007, 02:34 AM~8394022
> *so when can i get voted in?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
IN DAVIDS CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

that 70 is bad ass


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 26 2007, 09:28 AM~8394869
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> IN DAVIDS CHAPTER :biggrin:
> *



Shit ! I didn't know i had the rights to start a Mid west Plains Chapter of M.C.B.A. ! 


But If i have the rights i will do my part to get the best builders i know a chance at being a member ! 

Lets see We already got Hollywood, and I don't think BiG C is wantin in ! I guess there's no one else worthy in my area that's LIL ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 10:58 PM~8401758
> *Shit  !    I didn't  know  i  had  the  rights  to  start    a  Mid west  Plains  Chapter  of  M.C.B.A. !
> But  If  i have  the  rights    i  will  do  my  part  to  get  the  best  builders  i  know  a  chance  at  being  a  member  !
> 
> Lets  see    We  already  got    Hollywood,  and   I  don't  think  BiG  C    is wantin    in  !  I  guess  there's  no one  else  worthy    in  my  area    that's  LIL  !    :biggrin:
> *


What you smokin' fool??? lol I'm not gonna beg, cry and ask, but I sure as hell wouldn't turn it down!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2007, 10:32 PM~8402128
> *What you smokin' fool???  lol  I'm not gonna beg, cry and ask, but I sure as hell wouldn't turn it down!!  :biggrin:*



:0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 11:58 PM~8401758
> *Shit  !    I didn't  know  i  had  the  rights  to  start    a  Mid west  Plains  Chapter  of  M.C.B.A. !
> But  If  i have  the  rights    i  will  do  my  part  to  get  the  best  builders  i  know  a  chance  at  being  a  member  !
> 
> Lets  see    We  already  got    Hollywood,  and  I  don't  think  BiG  C    is wantin    in  !  I  guess  there's  no one  else  worthy    in  my  area    that's  LIL  !   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 09:43 AM~8405188
> *:uh:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A JACKASS HUH? :uh:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 08:58 PM~8401758
> *Shit  !    I didn't  know  i  had  the  rights  to  start    a  Mid west  Plains  Chapter  of  M.C.B.A. !
> But  If  i have  the  rights    i  will  do  my  part  to  get  the  best  builders  i  know  a  chance  at  being  a  member  !
> 
> Lets  see    We  already  got    Hollywood,  and  I  don't  think  BiG  C    is wantin    in  !  I  guess  there's  no one  else  worthy    in  my  area    that's  LIL  !    :biggrin:
> *


i guess that makes me vice president ...

:biggrin: 

reppin' 

K.C.
M.C.B.A


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## holly.hoodlum

96' ASTRO VAN...



















---

O.G (amt)
64' IMPALA


















----
81' SUBURBAN



















---

85' CAMERO Z-28

before...









after...


----------



## MARINATE

HEARSE DRIVER YOU BETTER STEP UP OR GAME.......BIG HOMIE LET YOU IN FOR ONE REASON & THATS CAUSE HE LIKES YOU.....YOU BETTER GET MORE LESSONS FROM YOUR TEACHER "MINI" PROBABTION IS A MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Reverend Hearse

lol i dont need no stinkin lessons , just a better camera and mor practice......


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 10:14 AM~8425250
> *lol i dont need no stinkin lessons , just a better camera and mor practice......
> *





AFTER THAT MONTE


----------



## Reverend Hearse

leave the monte out of it , it didnt do nothin to you , but i will......


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 10:18 AM~8425276
> *leave the monte out of it , it didnt do nothin to you , but i will......
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dont get run over by the 60 ton FAT KID fucker.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 10:28 AM~8425345
> *dont get run over by the 60 ton FAT KID  fucker.....
> *




DON'T GET MAD FUCKER JUST STEP UP YOUR GAME..................PROBATION SUCKS


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i aint mad at all. but ill kick your ass with a spray can..... well maybe not , but dammit ill try.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 10:32 AM~8425381
> *i aint mad at all. but ill kick your ass with a spray can..... well maybe not , but dammit ill try.....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: YOU CAN'T EVEN PAINT WITH A GUN WHAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU CAN PAINT WITH RATTLE CAN :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2007, 09:36 AM~8425410
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: YOU CAN'T EVEN PAINT WITH A GUN WHAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU CAN PAINT WITH RATTLE CAN :0
> *


member? you member..... :0 





























whaaaaaaat foo?


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## MARINATE

HOW MANY MORE YOU WANT!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

BIG OR LITTLE , I GET DOWN HOMIE!  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

DON'T MAKE ME BRING UP THE CUTTY ISSUE!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn double post...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fuck that cutty and the impatient owner......he knew the deal when he dropped off, theres no money in projects , but we wont go there......


----------



## MARINATE

:0


> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 11:03 AM~8425666
> *fuck that cutty and the impatient owner......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

I'VE PATTERNED 1:1 SCALE CARS TO HOMIE, THATS WERE I LEARNED EVERYTHING


----------



## Reverend Hearse

good deal , the pinky monte you did is one of my faves....


----------



## MARINATE

GOT DAM YOU LOVE IT THAT MUCH! LOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YEP , I GUESS, .....pic please?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2007, 12:09 PM~8425730
> *GOT DAM YOU LOVE IT THAT MUCH! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

MINIDREAMS GET YOUR BALLS BACK & CALL ME ASAP FOOL..........


----------



## Reverend Hearse

he cant hes grounded....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 02:55 PM~8427764
> *he cant hes grounded....
> *



I KNOW HE BLOCKED ME FROM PM'S & I CALLED HIS HOUSE & HIS LADY HUNG UP ON ME....DAM I WOULD HAVE DONE LEFT!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

how do you know you have been blocked? his old lady aint nothin nice from what i hear..... never met her though.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 02:59 PM~8427805
> *how do you know you have been blocked? his old lady aint nothin nice from what i hear..... never met her though.....
> *



IT JUST SAY' CONTACT HAS AVISED............SOME SHIT LIKE THAT.....MAN


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn homie she got him on lockdown, time to bake him a cake with a laptop inside.......


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 03:09 PM~8427942
> *damn homie she got him on lockdown, time to bake him a cake with a laptop inside.......
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

SWEET BIGG C ROLLING WITH M.C.B.A TO.......DAM WE TAKING OVER THIS SHIT!


----------



## BiggDeee

:0 Congrat BIG C!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

Thanks Guys!!! Time to step up now. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

word.....


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 30 2007, 02:48 PM~8428366
> *Thanks Guys!!! Time to step up now.  :biggrin:
> *




X2


Once I get off from work tonight I'm gonnna get started on something else! I have soo many things that I wanna try but not enough time


----------



## 2lowsyn

i dont know why i like this car so much, but its kickn 
---

85' CAMERO Z-28

before...









after...


























[/quote]


----------



## twinn




----------



## holly.hoodlum

BIGGC-
HEARSEDRIVER

SUP DAWGZ !! 
uffin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 30 2007, 07:10 PM~8430715
> *BIGGC-
> HEARSEDRIVER
> 
> SUP DAWGZ !!
> uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## BiggC

:wave: Not much been working on the all out car.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2007, 02:15 PM~8428021
> *SWEET BIGG C ROLLING WITH M.C.B.A TO.......DAM WE TAKING OVER THIS SHIT!
> *



:0 :0 :0 and hearse, damn the familys getting BIG!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 31 2007, 12:55 AM~8433510
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown:  :buttkick: :banghead: :no:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

quit hatin , prick....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 31 2007, 12:57 AM~8433541
> *quit hatin , prick....
> *



Hell ! You must build something new fool ! You havent built built anything for weeks ! 


If your under me In the KC CHAPTER 1 must be a builder ! You need to stop the bullshitting and get to building  FAT BOY !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

well i have a 2 door caprice ive been working on , the lecab is allmost finished , and a boat elco lowrider combo.......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2007, 11:01 PM~8433570
> *Hell  !     You  must  build  something  new  fool !    You  havent  built  built  anything    for  weeks !
> If  your  under  me  In the    KC  CHAPTER    1  must  be  a  builder  !    You  need  to  stop  the  bullshitting    and  get  to  building   FAT  BOY !
> *



glad I'm not in your chapter. Nothing new from me in MONTHS.   

Pokeys in my chapter, so he makes me look good. :biggrin: I got 2 built in 07, he's got 0. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ANOTHER ONE DONE.....


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2007, 01:22 AM~8433707
> *ANOTHER ONE DONE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ANOTHER ONE DONE.....ANOTHER ONE DONE...... ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST! ...... :tongue: 


nice work bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2007, 06:32 PM~8402128
> *What you smokin' fool???   lol  I'm not gonna beg, cry and ask, but I sure as hell wouldn't turn it down!!   :biggrin:
> *


  

congradulations guys.......


----------



## tyhodge07

*pulls pants up...

NA J/K.. THAT shit is clean as fuck biggs.. love the colors and all the decals, and the stance.. love it all.. another bad ass job :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 09:14 AM~8425250
> *lol i dont need no stinkin lessons , just a better camera and mor practice......
> *


welcome to the family bro...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2007, 02:33 AM~8433765
> *welcome to the family bro...
> *


 :angry: still waiting :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 01:31 AM~8433756
> *
> 
> congradulations guys.......
> *



If were lookin at new members I think Rollinoldskoo would be 1 to watch !  HE'S OUT BUILDING HEARSE DIVER !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 11:35 PM~8433778
> *:angry:  still waiting  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


start building..  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2007, 11:35 PM~8433779
> *If  were  lookin  at  new  members      I  think    Rollinoldskoo    would  be  1  to  watch !    HE'S  OUT  BUILDING    HEARSE  DIVER    !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2007, 01:36 AM~8433784
> *start building..   :biggrin:
> *



shit HE'LL NEVER GET IN NOW ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2007, 02:36 AM~8433784
> *start building..   :biggrin:
> *


if i could ever get motivated to do so i would.. plus i havent really had much money lately.. ive traded alot of shit to get my rc cars, lol.. family comes first


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THE 61 DROP LOOKS GOOD BIGGS !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 02:37 AM~8433791
> *shit      HE'LL  NEVER  GET  IN  NOW  !  :biggrin:
> *


i just wanna be the mascot.. but if u guys would be interested in vinal stickers (decals) to place on the back windows, i know a guy that has a machine to make them, i could take to him and see if he could make a some for you all so u can represent to the fullest


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 31 2007, 01:37 AM~8433792
> *if i could ever get motivated to do so i would.. plus i havent really had much money lately.. ive traded alot of shit to get my rc cars, lol.. MILF !  yOU COULD MAKE A BUCK OR TWO! :biggrin:*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i've said it before and still worth sayin again..... awesome 61 big homie..... :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2007, 08:22 PM~8433707
> *ANOTHER ONE DONE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 02:40 AM~8433817
> *dONT  SOUND  LIKE  FRIST    TO  ME    MAY  BE  A  CLOSE  2ND  BUT  IF  NEED  EXTRA  MONEY  SHARE  THEM    PICS  OF  MILF  !   yOU  COULD  MAKE  A  BUCK  OR  TWO!  :biggrin:
> *


family is always first.. i havent played with my cars since i blew my motor at the track, cuz ive been tied up with the baby, shes teething real bad again  and nope, not gonna happen.. now i see why ur girls got u in check and dont let ya answer phone calls :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 02:42 AM~8433827
> *oH    DONT  FORGET    WHAT  WERE    THROWN  UP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive only seen them in a couple of ur guy's cars.. window stickers are alot easier and cheaper to get and use..


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  

IT'S GOING INTO THE GLASS CASE FOR NEXT YEAR'S SHOW'S.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

sHE SEEN Some pics Marinate sent to me 1 day and she thanks it was of her! And that i emailed them to him ! Shes pretty pissed ! And that was over a month ago ! LOL ! I was at work tonight when todays shoit went down ! LOL! She'll get over it someday !  (I HOPE!)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2007, 08:45 PM~8433844
> *sHE    SEEN  Some  pics    Marinate    sent  to  me  1  day  and  she  thanks  it  was  of  her!  And  that  i  emailed them  to  him  !    Shes  pretty  pissed  !    And  that  was  over  a  month  ago !    LOL !    I  was  at  work  tonight  when todays  shoit  went  down  !  LOL!     She'll  get  over  it    someday !   (I HOPE!)
> *



keep dreaming.... they never do......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 31 2007, 01:44 AM~8433836
> *ive only seen them in a couple of ur guy's cars.. window stickers are alot easier and cheaper to get and use..
> *




You know i want some ! Check it out Tyler and see how small they can be and how much ?  Shit you know ill make use of some ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 02:45 AM~8433844
> *sHE    SEEN  Some  pics    Marinate    sent  to  me  1  day  and  she  thanks  it  was  of  her!  And  that  i  emailed them  to  him  !    Shes  pretty  pissed  !    And  that  was  over  a  month  ago !    LOL !    I  was  at  work  tonight  when todays  shoit  went  down  !  LOL!    She'll  get  over  it    someday !   (I HOPE!)
> *


 :0 u gotta stay and keep away from arguments and fighting, it never helps out.. make up sex always works tho


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 31 2007, 01:48 AM~8433858
> *:0  u gotta stay and keep away from arguments and fighting, it never helps out.. make up sex always works tho
> *


Ya but last time she got pissed cus it was with her sister !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 02:47 AM~8433856
> *You  know  i  want  some  !    Check it  out  Tyler  and  see  how  small  they  can  be    and  how  much  ?    Shit  you  know  ill  make  use  of    some !  :biggrin:
> *


ill talk to him and see what he says, and than ill let you uys go from there..


----------



## BODINE

:0


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2007, 11:49 PM~8433867
> *Ya    but  last  time  she  got  pissed  cus  it was  with  her  sister !
> *


 :0 dont work that way


----------



## Mr Biggs

<span style='colorrange'>THIS ONE TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 08:48 PM~8433858
> *:0  u gotta stay and keep away from arguments and fighting, it never helps out.. make up sex always works tho
> *


make-up sex is like a band-aid.... they *DON'T FORGET*


----------



## BODINE

DAMN nice shine !!


----------



## BiggC

'61 looks killer Biggs!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH SHIT THE 73 IS SWEET ! Whats it called Panties in Pink !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2007, 09:03 PM~8433941
> *OH  SHIT    THE  73  IS  SWEET !  Whats  it  called  Panties  in  Pink !
> *


Pink G-thing-string?


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2007, 11:53 PM~8433889
> *<span style='colorrange'>THIS ONE TOO.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the front and back rims lok a lil diferent or is it my computer screen but i still like the car and wish i had one. if the rims are diiferent then i would go wit the ones on the back for the whole car if it was mine but both of them are KILLER


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 31 2007, 03:08 AM~8433967
> *the front and back rims lok a lil diferent or is it my computer screen but i still like the car and wish i had one. if the rims are diiferent then i would go wit the ones on the back for the whole car if it was mine but both of them are KILLER
> *


its biggs, i doubt t heres 2 differnt set of wheels on a finished ride..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 31 2007, 12:08 AM~8433967
> *the front and back rims lok a lil diferent or is it my computer screen but i still like the car and wish i had one. if the rims are diiferent then i would go wit the ones on the back for the whole car if it was mine but both of them are KILLER
> *


THEY ARE THE SAME HOMIE... BUT GOOD LOOKING OUT ANYWAY'S.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 02:47 AM~8433856
> *You  know  i  want  some  !    Check it  out  Tyler  and  see  how  small  they  can  be    and  how  much  ?    Shit  you  know  ill  make  use  of    some !  :biggrin:
> *


i contacted him, ill let you know what he says.. im not positive if he has the machine hisself, but he said he is making me up a couple pf the websites logo for my r/c's he or someone he knows makes them for the site and gives them away for advertisement


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2007, 11:37 PM~8433793
> *THE  61  DROP  LOOKS    GOOD  BIGGS    !
> *



*X2*  :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2007, 12:22 AM~8433707
> *ANOTHER ONE DONE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0  :biggrin:   :biggrin: :0  :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 31 2007, 03:28 AM~8434059
> *i contacted him, ill let you know what he says.. im not positive if he has the machine hisself, but he said he is making me up a couple pf the websites logo for my r/c's he or someone he knows makes them for the site and gives them away for advertisement
> *


dave, he said he would make some up for you guys, but he dont want to get stuck making 1000's of them :biggrin: im waiting on another message back, than ill prolly give you his info than u can talk to him and go from there, and get the sizes etc...


----------



## BiggDeee

I guess I can add mine in here now! 










































And many many more to come!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Looking good homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: :wave:

WELCOME HEARSE & BIGC 

LOOKIN GOOD MR. BIGGS


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 31 2007, 10:43 PM~8441845
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> WELCOME HEARSE & BIGC
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD MR. BIGGS
> *


Thanks, I'm glad to be apart of the family. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 31 2007, 09:13 PM~8442086
> *Thanks, I'm glad to be apart of the family.  :biggrin:
> *


as am i ....


----------



## modeltech

welcome biggc and hearse!!! its good to have ya in the family!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

what up MCBA
:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pokey

Welcome Hearse and BiggDee!


----------



## stilldownivlife

welcome 2 the fam -- HEARSE & BIGGDEE !!!

biggdee -- those rides are CLEAN :yes:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 1 2007, 10:24 AM~8446597
> *welcome 2 the fam -- HEARSE & BIGGDEE !!!
> 
> biggdee -- those rides are CLEAN :yes:
> *


X-2 & BIGGC


----------



## raystrey

Just realized I never added my rides when I joined. Well here they are: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340531


I should have 3 more done by months end. My cutty for the all out build off , a mercury and the 71 Rivi. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE

GOOD MORNING HOMIES!


----------



## drnitrus

:wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 10:35 AM~8455642
> *Well    Lets  add  a  new  build    and  a few  new  Brothers  to  M.C.B.A !
> 
> HERASE DRIVER I AM A BUILDER!!!!!*


----------



## BiggDeee

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2007, 09:14 AM~8462961
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP ! :biggrin: Can't sleep ! ( IN PAIN ) WHats going down !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 08:15 AM~8462967
> *WHATS  UP  !  :biggrin:  Can't  sleep  !  (  IN PAIN  )      WHats  going  down  !
> *



JUST GOT TO WERK.....................  ...THERES A PLASTIC SWAPMEET HERE IN TOWN :biggrin: ON SUNDAY CAN'T WAIT....GOODIES  WHAT UP WITH YOU, YOUR FORESKIN HURTS :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2007, 09:17 AM~8462975
> *JUST GOT TO WERK.....................  ...THERES A PLASTIC SWAPMEET HERE IN TOWN :biggrin: ON SUNDAY CAN'T WAIT....GOODIES  WHAT UP WITH YOU, YOUR FORESKIN HURTS :biggrin:
> *


Yup ! I told to nibble not BITE ! I guess you like the taste and got excited ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 08:31 AM~8463050
> *Yup !  I  told  to  nibble  not  BITE  !    I  guess  you  like  the  taste    and  got  excited !    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: DAM ****!


----------



## modeltech




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## twinn

:nicoderm:


----------



## modeltech

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hawkeye1777

i watched ethat few times, just to see if their ezpressions were different, then i realized they made it once, and played it over and over again............................excuse me for being a DUMBASS


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE................IT'S FRIDAY AINT GOT NO JOB & YOU AIN'T GOT SHIT TO DO!  YOU KNOW THE REST! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE

WHERE THE FUCK IS HEARSE DRIVER...................FUCKER BETTER BE BUILDING PROBATION IS A MOTHERF*CKER


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 10:41 AM~8464188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like  the  way  the  lighting    really  showed  the  color  of  the  caddy !
> *



Very nice :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2007, 12:44 PM~8464218
> *WHERE THE FUCK IS HEARSE DRIVER...................FUCKER BETTER BE BUILDING PROBATION IS A MOTHERF*CKER
> *


Hey ! I wasn't who asked him in ! We have a few members not put out anything ! Or have yet to produce anything sence they were invited in ! I guess that leaves me you and flex to keep this topic movin ! LOL !


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 12:48 PM~8464253
> *Hey  !  I wasn't    who asked  him  in !  We  have  a  few  members  not  put  out  anything  !  Or  have  yet  to  produce  anything  sence  they  were  invited in !    I  guess  that  leaves  me  you  and  flex  to  keep  this  topic  movin  !  LOL !
> *


 :0 
I havent built shit this year  :tears:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 11:48 AM~8464253
> *Hey  !  I wasn't    who asked  him  in !   We  have  a  few  members   not  put  out   anything   !   Or  have  yet   to  produce  anything  sence  they   were   invited in !    I  guess  that   leaves   me  you  and  flex  to   keep  this  topic   movin  !  LOL !
> *



YOU KNOW THIS ***********...EVERYONE IS BUILDING....AT LEAST I KNOW BIGGS, TWINN, BIGG DEE, BIGG C, RAYSTREY, HOLLYHOOD, DOC, HIGHLANDER, TRIBAL DOGG, MODELJUNKY,MODELTECH, POKEY, LOWANDBEYOND, LITTLE ZACH,1OFAKIND, SOLO1, MKD, FUCK THE LIST GOES ON M.C.B.A DOIN THE MOST! DEEZNUTZ ON YOUR CHIN!,


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 10:48 AM~8464253
> *Hey  !  I wasn't    who asked  him  in !  We  have  a  few  members  not  put  out  anything  !  Or  have  yet  to  produce  anything  sence  they  were  invited in !    I  guess  that  leaves  me  you  and  flex  to  keep  this  topic  movin  !  LOL !
> *


Mini, not sure if you're putting me in this topic....I've only done 2 this year, but I got like 3 in the works....just getting through the changes of being a new dad and still spending time with the wife....but I'm deff still building.....


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2007, 10:53 AM~8464289
> *YOU KNOW THIS ***********...EVERYONE IS BUILDING....AT LEAST I KNOW BIGGS, TWINN, BIGG DEE, BIGG C, RAYSTREY, HOLLYHOOD, DOC, HIGHLANDER, TRIBAL DOGG, MODELJUNKY,MODELTECH, POKEY, LOWANDBEYOND, LITTLE ZACH,1OFAKIND, SOLO1, MKD, FUCK THE LIST GOES ON M.C.B.A DOIN THE MOST! DEEZNUTZ ON YOUR CHIN!,
> *



we're just not post whores...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 3 2007, 11:59 AM~8464345
> *we're just not post whores...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NO...NO...NO............WE JUST KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2007, 11:00 AM~8464357
> *NO...NO...NO............WE JUST KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!
> *



true.

By the way how many of us are in the all out build off????

lets fo for a sweep!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 3 2007, 12:01 PM~8464370
> *true.
> 
> By the way how many of us are in the all out build off????
> 
> lets fo for a sweep!!
> *



:0 WE TAKING IT SHIT WE STILL HAVE NOT SEEN TWINN, BIGGS CARS YOU KNOW THEM FUCKERS ARE BUILDING LIKE CRAZY!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Homie What BIGGS and TWINN are doing is helping the hobby ! My comment is direct to a few that haven't pumped out anything but flying the flag ! You know i knkow whos really put shut down ! Look at What BIGGS , You and Me do ! Sometimes jus for the hell of it we throw a curbside down just to keep building and then we have a more detailed kits setting in the shows ! Somes of the members dont have anything but old pics ! If you dont have time to build but they have time to blow a few hours on BS dont add up ! 


Hell i probley got 6 started projects before i even touch the COPPER HOPPER 64 but its just something i need to build ! Idea was in my head and i sought it out and built it ! 

As For other members bro ! We an't seen nothing ! 

Twinn workin resin 

BIGGS the 73 and 61 

Marinate the Magnam Wagon 

Me the 70 and 64 impala 

Tat -- airbrush work for another member 

BIGG C Mazda rx8

Felix Dealing with his popps !And Painting for Lowandbyond 

Doc working on the wild ass Montie 

Hearse Driver ???????

BiGG DEE work on 2 for his family 

Lowandbyond Hand full of started projects 

Pokey workin on my 70 Grand rix 

Roger a few master mind projects 

Dave G . just back to the set and has shown more then others have !

MKD a 70 impala in the works

Mitch ??????

Beto a few painted bodies back in the winter ??????

Raystery NEW but his 3 working almost finished 

Serious ????? Homie hasnt been around sence Sept !

You see where i gettin at! 


In order for me to up hold my invite i keep building ! Thats why i was invited right ???? Cause i am a builder and what i build is clean and good ??! I wasn't hit up just to make numbers higher for the club was i ??? No ! I was asked cause i am a builder ! 

LOL!


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: Whut UP HOMIES!!!!!!!!! IT"S FRIDAY! MY GIRL WORKS THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT AT THE HOSPITAL! AND MY SOFTBALL GAME ENDS AT 8:30pm FINALLY SOME TIME TO PUT SOME WORK IN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

DON'T FORGET ABOUT MY SUNDAY DRIVER!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2007, 01:13 PM~8464481
> *DON'T FORGET ABOUT MY SUNDAY DRIVER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Didnt Know you finished it ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 11:10 AM~8464446
> *Homie  What  BIGGS  and  TWINN    are  doing    is  helping the  hobby  !    My  comment  is  direct  to  a  few  that  haven't  pumped  out  anything    but  flying  the    flag  !      You  know  i  knkow  whos  really  put  shut  down !  Look  at  What  BIGGS    ,  You    and  Me  do  !    Sometimes  jus  for  the  hell of  it  we  throw  a  curbside  down  just  to keep  building  and  then  we  have  a  more  detailed  kits  setting  in  the  shows !    Somes  of  the  members  dont  have  anything    but  old  pics !    If  you  dont    have  time  to  build    but they  have  time  to  blow  a  few  hours  on  BS  dont  add  up !
> Hell  i  probley  got  6  started  projects  before  i  even  touch the  COPPER  HOPPER  64    but  its  just  something  i  need  to  build !  Idea  was in my  head  and  i  sought  it  out  and  built  it !
> 
> As  For  other  members  bro  !    We  an't  seen  nothing  !
> 
> Twinn    workin  resin
> 
> BIGGS  the  73  and  61
> 
> Marinate  the    Magnam  Wagon
> 
> Me  the  70  and  64  impala
> 
> Tat  -- airbrush  work  for  another  member
> 
> BIGG C  Mazda rx8
> 
> Felix  Dealing  with    his  popps  !And  Painting  for  Lowandbyond
> 
> Doc  working  on the  wild  ass  Montie
> 
> Hearse Driver  ???????
> 
> BiGG DEE  work on    2  for  his  family,64 Impala, 57 Nomad, and starting 67 Rag from Tat!!  :biggrin: Plus the gift I talked to you about but needed a shit load of clean up!! WHERE THE GRILLS AT???
> 
> Lowandbyond  Hand full  of  started  projects
> 
> Pokey    workin  on  my  70  Grand rix
> 
> Roger  a  few  master  mind  projects
> 
> Dave  G .  just  back  to  the  set  and  has  shown  more  then  others  have  !
> 
> MKD a  70  impala  in the  works
> 
> Mitch  ??????
> 
> Beto  a  few  painted  bodies  back in  the  winter  ??????
> 
> Raystery  NEW  but  his  3  working  almost  finished
> 
> Serious    ?????  Homie  hasnt  been  around  sence  Sept !
> 
> You  see  where  i  gettin  out !
> In  order  for  mem  to  up  hold  my  invite  i  keep  building  !    Thats  why  i was  invited  right  ????  Cause  i  am  a  builder  and  what  i  build  is  clean  and  good  ??!  I  wasn't  hit up  just  to  make  nubers    higher  for  the  club  was  i  ???  No  !  I  was  asked  cause  i  am a  builder !
> 
> LOL!
> *


----------



## MARINATE

MY MISTRESS ALSO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 3 2007, 01:15 PM~8464502
> *
> *



No word yet ! and i posted up the 67 from Look up at Tats !


----------



## raystrey

last month all my 3 kids went on vacations with their grandparents. One to Durango, Mexico and the other 2 to Wixom, Michigan.


Oddly enough I get less building done when my 3 boys are not around. Should be the other way since I have more time but they motivate me a lot.

Luckly my oldest comes back in a couple of days. 


My mom called me the other day and said she took the two youngest to the toy store and asked them what toy they wanted and my 4 yr old right away went to model section and got a popsicle wooden boat and some elmers glue since it needs assembly. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 11:18 AM~8464524
> *No  word  yet  !      and  i    posted  up    the  67    from      Look  up  at  Tats  !
> *



Haven't got it yet he just finished the hood :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 3 2007, 01:18 PM~8464526
> *last month all my 3 kids went on vacations with their grandparents. One to Durango, Mexico and the other 2 to Wixom, Michigan.
> Oddly enough I get less building done when my 3 boys are not around. Should be the other way since I have more time but they motivate me a lot.
> 
> Luckly my oldest comes back in a couple of days.
> My mom called me the other day and said she took the two youngest to the toy store and asked them what toy they wanted and my 4 yr old right away went to model section and got a popsicle wooden boat and some elmers glue since it needs assembly. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! see they help you and you help them ! LOL !


----------



## MKD904

Finished this year

















Projects

































Just where I'm at as of now.....


----------



## MARINATE

NOW THIS TOPIC IS GROWING! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Shit, I know I haven't finished anything yet this year. Just wait until I finish this '72 Grand Prix though. Ya know I got about 20 projects going, that's why I started the Grand Prix, because it's just a simple curbside. 

Workin' on it has really got me wanting to build again, and has helped me get back "the building itch" that I lost with all the bull shit I went through earlier this year. It should be done within' the next week, then I'm gonna make ya'lls heads spin! :biggrin: 

All I have to say is, IT IS GOOD TO BE BACK HOME WITH MY FAMILY! When I was living with my mom while me and my wife were seperated, I didn't want to build shit, I even contemplated selling ALL of my models and supplies. I'm glad I didn't. Things are finally getting back to normal though, and I'm sorry if I haven't been throwing down the plastic like some of you. I'm gonna make up for it this summer and fall though!  

LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## lowridermodels

ITS AWESOME TO BE A PART OF MCBA...BUT ITS NOT NICE TO GET LEFT OUT! I WORK ALOT,I AM ON CALL 24/7 WITH THE FIRE DEPT. ITS HARD TO GET BUILDING DONE!......LOOK OUT FOR MY AUCTION THIS EVENING! AUCTIONING OFF SOME RIDES...I GOT A HOOK UP ON A REAL 1:1 63 CADDY IM TRYING TO BUY AND HOOK IT UP!SO I'LL NEED ALL THE FUNDS I CAN GET!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 3 2007, 12:27 PM~8464563
> *Shit, I know I haven't finished anything yet this year. Just wait until I finish this '72 Grand Prix though. Ya know I got about 20 projects going, that's why I started the Grand Prix, because it's just a simple curbside.
> 
> Workin' on it has really got me wanting to build again, and has helped me get back "the building itch" that I lost with all the bull shit I went through earlier this year. It should be done within' the next week, then I'm gonna make ya'lls heads spin! :biggrin:
> 
> All I have to say is, IT IS GOOD TO BE BACK HOME WITH MY FAMILY! When I was living with my mom while me and my wife were seperated, I didn't want to build shit, I even contemplated selling ALL of my models and supplies. I'm glad I didn't. Things are finally getting back to normal though, and I'm sorry if I haven't been throwing down the plastic like some of you. I'm gonna make up for it this summer and fall though!
> 
> LIFE IS GOOD!
> *



THATS GOOD STUFF....GLAD YOU WORKED EVERYTHING OUT BRO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This is what we want to see ! M.C.B.A. BROTHER actually twistin out plastic ! 

Keep us posted fellas If the bench is dirty share the pics ! We need to prove were a club of builders not just a numbers club ! 

Hearse on the real bro ! your game has to be up to play from now on ! BIGG C stay movin forward you addiction to this hobby is a great fuel for movin forward , HH i know your new but that hasn't stopped you from anything ! You adding some great detail ! 

I call you 3 out cause we are hometown brothers ! If you guys need help , sysplies, tips you all know my number ! I cant help eveyone in M.C.B.A. But as for me being some what the highest ranking KC M.C.B.A. i do what i can to help but i done givin shit away ! NO YOU GOT TO PROVE YOU DESERVE IT ! ** HEARSE DRIVER ** LOL !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 3 2007, 12:28 PM~8464568
> *ITS AWESOME TO BE A PART OF MCBA...BUT ITS NOT NICE TO GET LEFT OUT! I WORK ALOT,I AM ON CALL 24/7 WITH THE FIRE DEPT. ITS HARD TO GET BUILDING DONE!......LOOK OUT FOR MY AUCTION THIS EVENING! AUCTIONING OFF SOME RIDES...I GOT A HOOK UP ON A REAL 1:1 63 CADDY IM TRYING TO BUY AND HOOK IT UP!SO I'LL NEED ALL THE FUNDS I CAN GET!
> *




LIKE A 63 CADY :0




NEW PAGE FOCKERS! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2007, 10:44 AM~8464218
> *WHERE THE FUCK IS HEARSE DRIVER...................FUCKER BETTER BE BUILDING PROBATION IS A MOTHERF*CKER
> *


im working on the camera , the batts wont take a charge.......... ill send the pics to your cell phone..... wait your WIFE took it and grounded you from it......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

my bad , i thought that was a minidreams post, i should have noticed everything was spelled correctly......


----------



## MARINATE

:0 not me my ladies kool as fuck


----------



## Reverend Hearse

oh you can answer your phone and have company?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: this kandy apple rite?????nice work homie


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 3 2007, 02:01 PM~8465250
> *oh you can answer your phone and have company?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2007, 01:04 PM~8465282
> *:uh:
> *


just asking fucker , dont worry im not a stalker.... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 3 2007, 01:40 PM~8465111
> *my bad , i thought that was a minidreams post, i should have noticed everything was spelled correctly......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 3 2007, 10:28 AM~8464568
> *ITS AWESOME TO BE A PART OF MCBA...BUT ITS NOT NICE TO GET LEFT OUT! I WORK ALOT,I AM ON CALL 24/7 WITH THE FIRE DEPT. ITS HARD TO GET BUILDING DONE!......LOOK OUT FOR MY AUCTION THIS EVENING! AUCTIONING OFF SOME RIDES...I GOT A HOOK UP ON A REAL 1:1 63 CADDY IM TRYING TO BUY AND HOOK IT UP!SO I'LL NEED ALL THE FUNDS I CAN GET!
> *


x-2 homie , there are some of us that get what we can done when we can. much props to those that can finish as many as they can, but like myself my family will always come first and i build when i can.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 3 2007, 02:40 PM~8465111
> *my bad , i thought that was a minidreams post, i should have noticed everything was spelled correctly......
> *


The reason i spell funny is cause of REAL PAINT FUMES ! If you building you might suffer from the same thing ! You An't building fool ! You just wanted in some where ! You fell left out ! I kinda know why your sleeping with your sister now ! Noone else would so what the HELL ! I feel you throw ! Now about your camera ! BUY NEW BATTIERS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 3 2007, 03:31 PM~8465404
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

I'm building, just alittle slow right now, been busy doing other stuff but I do alittle work every night with the plastic. That and I have more projects then I know hat to do with.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 05:01 PM~8466146
> *The  reason  i    spell  funny  is  cause  of  REAL  PAINT  FUMES !    If  you  building  you  might  suffer  from  the  same  thing !    You  An't  building  fool !  You    just  wanted  in  some  where  !  You  fell  left  out  !    I  kinda  know  why  your  sleeping  with  your  sister    now  !  Noone  else  would  so  what  the  HELL !  I  feel  you  throw  !    Now  about  your  camera  !  BUY  NEW  BATTIERS  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'm slow this year too. Things come up and all that. You know. Thats why these last 2 I have been working on was either already done and I made it over or everything was already painted and ready for assembly. :uh:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

i've been out of paint these last couple weeks,










that's what i've been doin'...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 03:01 PM~8466146
> *  I  kinda  know  why  your  sleeping  with  your  sister    now  !
> *


i havent seen my sister in 2 years ...... fuck you ..... :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 3 2007, 04:33 PM~8466703
> *i havent seen my sister in 2 years ...... fuck you ..... :angry:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

its all good , i know what pm's and house calls are for.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 3 2007, 04:41 PM~8466738
> *its all good , i know what pm's and house calls are for.....
> *


only do that at certian times. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Aug 3 2007, 03:04 PM~8466558
> *i've been out of paint these last couple weeks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i've been doin'...
> *



cant wait to see that rivi! hno:


----------



## MARINATE

HE GETS ON HERE EVERY ONCE I AWHILE..HE GOES BY "CHOPS"


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 04:17 PM~8477165
> *HERE'S THE CADDY OF THE PROSPECTS CAR, HE'S GONNA BE ROLLIN WITH ME HERE IN AZ! HE'S NOT DONE YET, BUT YOU GET THE CLUE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE GETS ON HERE EVERY ONCE I AWHILE..HE GOES BY "CHOPS"
> *



This stuff is looking great. Keep it up and lets see that caddy finished up.

Miloh.


----------



## BiggC

He does some pretty nice paint work.


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 6 2007, 05:10 AM~8482136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models

GUESS I CAN ADD THIS ONE HERE


----------



## LowandBeyond

WOW, that 300 is SWEET!!! :0


----------



## jevries

Good job guys!! I really like what I see. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 6 2007, 09:59 AM~8483650
> *Good job guys!! I really like what I see. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## drnitrus

Hot off the bench.


----------



## wagonguy

BOTH of them "modern muscle" are fuckin clean!!!!!

BADASS!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah, that's a couple of BADASS MOPARS right there!

Nice work fellas!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 09:41 AM~8464188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like  the  way  the  lighting    really  showed  the  color  of  the  caddy !
> *


HOW MUCH?????????..LOL..FUCKER LOOKS SICK!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 11:41 AM~8464188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like  the  way  the  lighting    really  showed  the  color  of  the  caddy !
> *


DAM anymore pics of it?


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## BiggDeee

:worship: ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 10 2007, 11:09 AM~8521802
> *:worship: ITS  FRIDAY!!!!!!!  :wave:
> *



AND I AM SO HUNG OVER.......


Damn coronas at the strip club last night ....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

and i have to fucking work tonight....


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 10 2007, 12:59 PM~8522193
> *and i have to fucking work tonight....
> *


12:30 and im going home :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

went in at 6 , stayed til 8 came home , now going back at 12 to stay til 6 .....


----------



## Pokey

:biggrin: 




























Hope you likes!


----------



## BiggC

:0 I like it alot!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

SWEET :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

HOLY SHIT!!!! is that plastic or resin? nice build..... thats on my list of kits to find......





> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 11 2007, 01:14 PM~8530307
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you likes!
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 11 2007, 09:58 PM~8532178
> *HOLY SHIT!!!! is that plastic or resin? nice build..... thats on my list of kits to find......
> *


Thanks!

It's plastic. It's the unbuilt kit I had for sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS REAL GOOS POKEY!




JUST WANTED TO SAY WHATS UP HOMIES...BACK TO THE HOSPITAL


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2007, 10:33 AM~8534593
> *LOOKS REAL GOOS POKEY!
> JUST WANTED TO SAY WHATS UP HOMIES...BACK TO THE HOSPITAL
> *


Thanks homie!

Sorry to hear that, hope all is well.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 3 2007, 10:44 AM~8464219
> *Very nice  :0
> *



_*HOW MUCH????? OR WHERE CAN I GET ONE!!!!*_


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

>


----------



## Pokey

:wave:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2007, 10:33 AM~8534593
> *LOOKS REAL GOOS POKEY!
> JUST WANTED TO SAY WHATS UP HOMIES...BACK TO THE HOSPITAL
> *



What U Doin At The Hospital???


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 11 2007, 04:14 PM~8530307
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you likes!
> *


Damn Pokey this kinda looks like my dads homies car. only his is red with cragars :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

that grand prix is looking good homie. keep up the good work. :0


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: What's going on Fellas


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 14 2007, 08:58 AM~8550276
> *:wave:  :wave: What's going on Fellas
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

Just some of what I should have done in the next couple weeks.

The bomb I am building 2 now. A pavo purple one for her and a pavo purple/cobalt blue one for him. These will go to a family member of mine who wanted to own some of my work.



Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-14


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-14



Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-14



Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-14


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-14


----------



## 408models

lookin good ray :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 14 2007, 11:56 AM~8551513
> *lookin good ray :thumbsup:
> *


x2!


----------



## MARINATE

SUP HOMIES, DISPENCA I HAVE NOT BEEN AROUND FOR THE LAST COUPLE DAYS, I STARTED A NEW JOB & NO I'M NOT ON THE COMPUTER ALL DAY!..LOL....HAVE NOT BEEN WORKING ON MY CARS LATELY DUE TO SOME OTHER PERSONAL PROBLEMS WE'VE BEEN GOING THROUGH.....TATMAN YOU'LL GET YOUR CAR SOON, LOW ANDBYOND THANKS FOR WAITING BRO YOU'LL GET IT SOON, ROLLINOLSKOOL"FUTURE MEMBER:  I'LL SEND YOUR CARS OUT SOON ALSO.  MINIDREAMS KICKROCKS! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 15 2007, 08:10 PM~8563681
> *SUP HOMIES, DISPENCA I HAVE NOT BEEN AROUND FOR THE LAST COUPLE DAYS, I STARTED A NEW JOB & NO I'M NOT ON THE COMPUTER ALL DAY!..LOL....HAVE NOT BEEN WORKING ON MY CARS LATELY DUE TO SOME OTHER PERSONAL PROBLEMS WE'VE BEEN GOING THROUGH.....TATMAN YOU'LL GET YOUR CAR SOON, LOW ANDBYOND THANKS FOR WAITING BRO YOU'LL GET IT SOON, ROLLINOLSKOOL"FUTURE MEMBER:  I'LL SEND YOUR CARS OUT SOON ALSO.  MINIDREAMS KICKROCKS! :biggrin:
> *



Just handle what you need to bro and dont forget to keep your head up !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 15 2007, 03:10 PM~8563681
> *SUP HOMIES, DISPENCA I HAVE NOT BEEN AROUND FOR THE LAST COUPLE DAYS, I STARTED A NEW JOB & NO I'M NOT ON THE COMPUTER ALL DAY!..LOL....HAVE NOT BEEN WORKING ON MY CARS LATELY DUE TO SOME OTHER PERSONAL PROBLEMS WE'VE BEEN GOING THROUGH.....TATMAN YOU'LL GET YOUR CAR SOON, LOW ANDBYOND THANKS FOR WAITING BRO YOU'LL GET IT SOON, ROLLINOLSKOOL"FUTURE MEMBER:  I'LL SEND YOUR CARS OUT SOON ALSO.  MINIDREAMS KICKROCKS! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0  

take care of whats important first..... send the stuff whenever u ready... i got no rush....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 15 2007, 06:10 PM~8563681
> *SUP HOMIES, DISPENCA I HAVE NOT BEEN AROUND FOR THE LAST COUPLE DAYS, I STARTED A NEW JOB & NO I'M NOT ON THE COMPUTER ALL DAY!..LOL....HAVE NOT BEEN WORKING ON MY CARS LATELY DUE TO SOME OTHER PERSONAL PROBLEMS WE'VE BEEN GOING THROUGH.....TATMAN YOU'LL GET YOUR CAR SOON, LOW ANDBYOND THANKS FOR WAITING BRO YOU'LL GET IT SOON, ROLLINOLSKOOL"FUTURE MEMBER:  I'LL SEND YOUR CARS OUT SOON ALSO.  MINIDREAMS KICKROCKS! :biggrin:
> *




mini kick rocks. LMMFAO!!! just had to throw that in huh. 

Naw homie, I know the feeling and you don't need to worry about my shit. No rush at all homie. Handle your bidness then handle this shit. 

And fuck that, I wouldn't have a job that I didn't have LIL time or make less than 15 per hour.  

no rushing homie, you know that.   :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES....JUST TRYING TO SURVIVE WITHOUT A X-BOSS ON MY SHOULDER...ALWAYS NAGGING...NOT NO MORE THOUGH!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES....JUST TRYING TO SURVIVE WITHOUT A X-BOSS ON MY SHOULDER...ALWAYS NAGGING...NOT NO MORE THOUGH!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 16 2007, 06:30 PM~8572004
> *Hey    guys  been    working    on  some    new    stuff    that  i  photo
> reduced      check  these  out  !
> 
> And    i  am    doing    trim  rings    also  !
> 
> And  here    is    my  own !  I  just  made  40    for  my  self  LOL !
> *


Damn Dave those are bad ass


----------



## Blue s10

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 16 2007, 08:25 PM~8572768
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


where have you been??


----------



## Blue s10

Had to take a break. Plus a change in my work shedule. 

I see we have some new members! Welcome guys.

Hopefully I be around a little more often. Working on a 64 right now,
nothing to great. Ill try to get some pics up in the next week when I get home. Need to work the cobbwebs out.

Everyone shit is looking good though, even better than before. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BiggC

:wave: :wave:


----------



## twinn

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 16 2007, 06:47 PM~8573400
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


not a member yet but....

:nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

BTW Mini those look bad ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Pokey

Those pics look good David, but I would miss looking at all the stuff on your workbench.

You're right though, it does take away from the shine.


----------



## jevries

I use 2 lamps and a reflector sheet for my pics...and photoshop helps a great deal as well. Pics in many cases turn out to dark so you need to cranck em up a bit in contrast and brightness.
I think those photobox things are handy to take fast snapshots of Ebay items but for exciting pictures the lighting is simply to "flat".


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## red69chevy

DAMN. IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 20 2007, 05:13 PM~8598998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MARINATE RED :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

IT'S FOR SALE OR TRADE TWINN!


----------



## red69chevy

WHAT YOU WANT AND HOW MUCH IS IT


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD EDDIE...


----------



## Pokey

Nice candy Eddie!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2007, 07:23 PM~8580306
> *Hows  these  pics  look  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tring  the  photo    box  style    pics  Rayn  and  AWBCRAZY    talked  about !    Belive  it  or  not    there  were    4    lights  on  !    It  dont  look  to  bright  but  still  i    dont  think  it  shows  the  shine  of  the  ture  kits !
> *


mini download picasa 2 its free and with pics like this u can enhance them and just turn up the bright ness and get your pic to look like this



















no croping or erasing has been done to these pics only enhanceing and tuning its free and requires a elementary education :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 20 2007, 06:35 PM~8600348
> *Nice candy Eddie!
> *


 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 20 2007, 07:56 PM~8601108
> *mini download picasa 2 its free and with pics like this u can enhance them and just turn up the bright ness and get your pic to look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no croping or erasing has been done to these pics only enhanceing and tuning its free and requires a elementary education :biggrin:
> *


looks alot better :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

LINK???? love the effect....




> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 20 2007, 04:56 PM~8601108
> *mini download picasa 2 its free and with pics like this u can enhance them and just turn up the bright ness and get your pic to look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no croping or erasing has been done to these pics only enhanceing and tuning its free and requires a elementary education :biggrin:
> *


----------



## zfelix

And Also Mini If U Play around with it enough u can gett a whole bunch of cool lil effects to your pics to make them look cooler :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## jevries

Pics look a lot better! Next time you take pics emphasise on the parts that are most important and make em stand out like the sides of the car...right now they look too dark...use some kitchen allu foil as a reflector to make it pop out.


----------



## raystrey

fucking around with my first ever custom interior. let me know what you think


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-21



Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-21


I was thinking of bucket seats but today thought of a more custom look. I kind of thought something like what was in Lifestyle's LA WOMAN just seperated.


----------



## Blue s10

Nice start. What you using for that?


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 21 2007, 02:45 PM~8608272
> *fucking around with my first ever custom interior. let me know what you think
> 
> 
> Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-21
> 
> Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-21
> I was thinking of bucket seats but today thought of a more custom look. I kind of thought something like what was in Lifestyle's LA WOMAN just seperated.
> *


Doesn't the bottom of that need to be painted? I would have done that first but I guess you can just mask it


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 21 2007, 06:01 PM~8610113
> *Doesn't the bottom of that need to be painted? I would have done that first but I guess  you can just mask it
> *



not done homie. this was just a test.


I used regular foamy for the center, chrome tape for mirrors and some chrome looking thread painted with kandy tangerine for edges.


----------



## Blue s10

Cool ive used them foam sheets before too. It works good to use a nail file to score it for a biscuit or wrinkle tuck.


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## red69chevy

sorry to hear that mini how is she doing?


----------



## MKD904

Sorry to hear that MINI, what all is wrong with your wife exactly.....keep us posted homie......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 22 2007, 09:10 PM~8619686
> *sorry to hear that mini how is she doing?
> *



I be able to fix this ! Its a 94 with 90,000 they will probley total it it ! I just buy it back rebuild it and get a new family car ! I 'll use this and park my truck ! It needs the rest !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 22 2007, 09:13 PM~8619711
> *Sorry to hear that MINI, what all is wrong with your wife exactly.....keep us posted homie......
> *



Thanks mike ! i know its just a Grand Am , but its been a good car ! I 'll fix it and keep drivin it !


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2007, 09:09 PM~8619672
> *Well    just  got  home  !      Looks  like  i  need  to  start    car  shoppin  in the  morning !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these  pics  dont  look  to  bad  right    but    here  is  a  side veiw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the  rear  doors  and  trunk    wont  open    and  it  sunk  the  roof  in  roof  !  A  young  girl  never  hit the  brakes  and  had  only  had  the  car  a  few  days !    Temp  tag    still  brand  new !
> 
> I  got the  car    home    lucky  she  did  have  insuarance !    Now  i  just  got to get  my  wife  home  from the  hosptail  !    I  have  no  clue  when  they  will  release  her !
> *


hey minni im truly sorry to hear bout your wife,hope she does well ill pray forr u and your family,and the car is fixable ,most likely the insurance co will call it a total loss, but u can get a new car and more model stuff :biggrin: :thumbsup: keep your head up homie


----------



## twinn

give me a call ***********


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well Got the wify home ! It looks like the common wip lash , and the said she has some bone fractor to the right arm where she hit the dash but other then that they just put her on some pain pills ! Worse thing is SHE'S OFF WORK TOMMROW ! :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2007, 09:24 PM~8620846
> *Well  Got  the  wify    home !  It  looks  like  the  common  wip lash  ,  and  the  said  she  has  some  bone  fractor  to  the  right  arm  where    she  hit  the  dash  but  other  then  that  they  just  put  her  on  some  pain  pills  !  Worse thing  is  SHE'S  OFF  WORK  TOMMROW ! :uh:
> *


good to here she is home


----------



## tyhodge07

man, that looks better than our car, sad it happened, and glad ur all ok and back at home..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2007, 09:24 PM~8620846
> *Well  Got  the  wify    home !  It  looks  like  the  common  wip lash  ,  and  the  said  she  has  some  bone  fractor  to  the  right  arm  where    she  hit  the  dash  but  other  then  that  they  just  put  her  on  some  pain  pills  !  Worse thing  is  SHE'S  OFF  WORK  TOMMROW ! :uh:
> *


AT LEAST U R ALL ALIVE AND OK FOR THE MOST PART. JUST GLAD SHE'S HOME NOW. MAN THAT'S FUCKED UP HOW THESE PEOPLE DRIVE NOWADAY'S.. I GOT 2 ALWAYS BE ON THE DEFENSIVE WHEN IM DRIVING DOWN HERE IN L.A. MUTHER FUCKER'S JUST DON'T KNOW HOW 2 DRIVE. THIS LIL YOUNG ASAIN BROAD DOWN THE STREET FAILD HER TEST 6 TIME'S . SO 1 OF HER OTHER ASIANS FRIENDS TOLD HER 2 GO TAKE THE TEST AT MONTEREY PARK D.M.V. WITCH IS POPULATION 95% ASAIN AND THAT BITCH PASSED WITH FLYING COLOR'S. I THINK THAT'S BULLSHIT WATCH HER KILL SOMEONE.......AND THAT GO'S FOR ALL THE RACE'S TOO. THERE IS STUPID DRIVER'S IN ALL RACE. IF THEY DON'T KNOW HOW TO DRIVE THEY SHOULD LEAVE THE CAR IN THE GARAGE AND TAKE THE BUS. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2007, 09:24 PM~8620846
> *Well  Got  the  wify    home !  It  looks  like  the  common  wip lash  ,  and  the  said  she  has  some  bone  fractor  to  the  right  arm  where    she  hit  the  dash  but  other  then  that  they  just  put  her  on  some  pain  pills  !  Worse thing  is  SHE'S  OFF  WORK  TOMMROW ! :uh:
> *


That blows glad ur all ok.


----------



## Pokey

David, glad to hear your wife is okay! 



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 22 2007, 09:35 PM~8620914
> *AT LEAST U R ALL ALIVE AND OK FOR THE MOST PART.  JUST GLAD SHE'S HOME NOW.  MAN THAT'S FUCKED UP HOW THESE PEOPLE DRIVE NOWADAY'S.. I GOT 2 ALWAYS BE ON THE DEFENSIVE WHEN IM DRIVING DOWN HERE IN L.A. MUTHER FUCKER'S JUST DON'T KNOW HOW 2 DRIVE.   THIS LIL YOUNG ASAIN BROAD DOWN THE STREET FAILD HER TEST 6 TIME'S .  SO 1 OF HER OTHER ASIANS FRIENDS TOLD HER 2 GO TAKE THE TEST AT MONTEREY PARK D.M.V. WITCH IS POPULATION 95% ASAIN AND THAT BITCH PASSED WITH FLYING COLOR'S.  I THINK THAT'S BULLSHIT WATCH HER KILL SOMEONE.......AND THAT GO'S FOR ALL THE RACE'S TOO. THERE IS STUPID DRIVER'S IN ALL RACE.  IF THEY DON'T KNOW HOW TO DRIVE THEY SHOULD LEAVE THE CAR IN THE GARAGE AND TAKE THE BUS. :angry:  :angry:
> *


I hear ya man, too many damn people out there just don't pay attention. :angry: 

This is what happened to my car last year when some dumb-ass 19 year old chick was talking on her cell phone and pulled into a gas station right in front of me. I was going 55mph. Launched her car right into a Jeep Wrangler that was pulling out of the gas station. Totalled all three cars.










Really pissed me off. I know it's just a regular old '99 Lumina, but it only had 35,000 miles on it, and it was in showroom condition. I was gonna buy it back from the insurance company and pull the 3.8 out of it, but everything in the engine compartment was fucked! I couldn't even roll the damn windows up because the battery was crushed!

I can't really talk though, about 8 months before that, I fell asleep at the wheel of my wifes minivan after working a 16 hour shift on only 3 hours sleep. Fell asleep, went off the road, and woke up. But there was a big snow the night before, and I had no control over it, and slammed into a cement divider.










So I guess I'm not perfect either, but one thing is for sure, and if any of you have ever fallen asleep at the wheel, you will probably agree with me. Once this happens to you, no matter how tired you are, once you get behind the wheel you are WIDE AWAKE!

Eating air-bags is NOT FUN! I'm just glad I didn't hurt anybody else! I am glad I killed that ugly ass minivan though!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn..... thats fucked up ... time to paint that grand am ike the cavilier mini!. im gonna have to go take a pic of my cordoba. its been sitting inmy garage since 2004 when i got tagged by a 15year old in his moms van.,  poor car. somebody stole the wheels off it and busted the trunk open.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn that sucks for all of you. Just the other day some bitch on her cell phone almost hit me and when she finally noticed that she was gonna hit me she stopped and had that what are you doing look on her face like it was my fualt that she almost hit me.


----------



## Blue s10

Roll call


----------



## drnitrus

:biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

:wave:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :tongue:


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 23 2007, 08:57 AM~8623455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres mine , hasnt seen the light of day since 2004...  used to be a bad ass ride,i had put a new top on and done most of the interioer. 360, positrac, 727 transmisssion. cracked up the front and couldnt get replacement panels , so it sat, an sat.... i swear ill do something with it one day ......










somebody stole the wheels.. :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: hno:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 23 2007, 05:59 PM~8627561
> *:around:  :around:  hno:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 23 2007, 06:43 PM~8627835
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 23 2007, 06:45 PM~8627855
> *:uh:
> *


 :


----------



## tatman

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Ronin

glad to hear yall alright but who the hell buys pontiacs?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 23 2007, 06:53 PM~8628320
> *glad to hear yall alright but who the hell buys pontiacs?
> *


Nothin' wrong with Pontiacs. I had a '00 Grand Am, put 130,000 miles on it without any unscheduled trips to the mechanic. Same with my wifes Bonneville, that damn thing is bulletproof, especially considering the way she drives!

Hell, that's all you see on the road around here, Pontiacs, Chevrolets, and Cadillacs.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 23 2007, 07:12 PM~8628477
> *Nothin' wrong with Pontiacs. I had a '00 Grand Am, put 130,000 miles on it without any unscheduled trips to the mechanic. Same with my wifes Bonneville, that damn thing is bulletproof, especially considering the way she drives!
> 
> Hell, that's all you see on the road around here, Pontiacs, Chevrolets, and Cadillacs.
> *


wont catch me dead in one everyone ive ran into looks like it ran into a rock slide


----------



## Blue s10

how do i cut the doors open on the 76 caprice? they are connected to the windshield pillar.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 24 2007, 04:58 PM~8634943
> *how do i cut the doors open on the 76 caprice? they are connected to the windshield pillar.
> *


Very carefully!


----------



## Blue s10

Getting to close to the 3rd page. Where the fuck is everybody at?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 24 2007, 05:58 PM~8634943
> *how do i cut the doors open on the 76 caprice? they are connected to the windshield pillar.
> *


 There are no pillars on the caprice. It's not a coupe. All hard tops do not have pillars. The windows are free standing.



oneyed


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 27 2007, 09:10 PM~8656036
> *There are no pillars on the caprice. It's not a coupe. All hard tops do not have pillars.  The windows are free standing.
> oneyed
> *


How do you figure? All cars (well, most) have "A" pillars, which are the windshield posts.

The Caprice has an "A" pillar, which is pillar that supports the windshield. It also has a "B" pillar, which is the pillar that divides the side windows, and a "C" pillar, which is the one that supports the rear window.

If it was a hardtop coupe, it would only have an A pillar, and a C pillar.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 28 2007, 08:13 AM~8658741
> *How do you figure? All cars (well, most) have "A" pillars, which are the windshield posts.
> 
> The Caprice has an "A" pillar, which is pillar that supports the windshield. It also has a "B" pillar, which is the pillar that divides the side windows, and a "C" pillar, which is the one that supports the rear window.
> 
> If it was a hardtop coupe, it would only have an A pillar, and a C pillar.
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 28 2007, 12:40 PM~8661672
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this g house looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet makes me wanna built it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 28 2007, 01:40 PM~8661672
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was jus cruising with this dude the other day...very clean car in person


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 28 2007, 01:40 PM~8661672
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was jus cruising with this dude the other day...very clean car in person


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 03:42 PM~8662722
> *I was jus cruising with this dude the other day...very clean car in person
> *


whats up polo. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 28 2007, 03:46 PM~8662756
> *whats up polo. :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Beto...any progress on the bomba?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 03:12 PM~8663002
> *Whats up Beto...any progress on the bomba?
> *


????


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 03:41 PM~8662716
> *I was jus cruising with this dude the other day...very clean car in person
> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j201/mrcutty509/DSC00381DesktopResolution.
> [/b][/quote]
> ya ???*


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey there Derrick


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 28 2007, 04:16 PM~8663054
> *ya ???
> *


yup he's in the car club...it lays...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 28 2007, 04:14 PM~8663039
> *????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Tip Slow

i think i might roll me a Bundy of joints tonight


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 06:24 PM~8663138
> *i think i might roll me a Bundy of joints tonight
> *





Pass that shitt uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

All Out Build Off



1st Place ----* MCBA*



Looks like we went in with a broom!!


----------



## drnitrus

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

I KNOW NOT AGAIN :banghead: BUT FOUR PAGES BACK :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 17 2007, 04:05 PM~8811274
> *I KNOW NOT AGAIN  :banghead:  BUT FOUR PAGES BACK  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey pancho69 love that 64 u got down on that build homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10

That caddy camino thing is bad fuckin ass


----------



## lowridermodels

you be showin everyone whats up now pancho....good job carnal!


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah Pancho, those rides are top notch!!!


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 17 2007, 06:22 PM~8811761
> *Hell yeah Pancho, those rides are top notch!!!
> *



X2


----------



## pancho1969

THANK YOU THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

LOVE THE CADDIMINO


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT CADILLAC IS SICK TRAVIS... :0 U JUST GOT TO BRING THEM FRON TIRE'S IN A BIT. OTHER THEN THAT IT'S CLEAN AS FUCK.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 18 2007, 03:56 PM~8818842
> *THAT CADILLAC IS SICK TRAVIS... :0 U JUST GOT TO BRING THEM FRON TIRE'S IN A BIT.  OTHER THEN THAT IT'S CLEAN AS FUCK.
> *


weak ball joints??


----------



## 1ofaknd

:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

that crappy revell57 looks really good !And them mondo spokes looks nice on there !


----------



## kustombuilder

Has bigdogg323(Frank) ever posted any pics of cars he has in here? :uh:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 27 2007, 07:11 PM~8884648
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that chevy is slick


----------



## kustombuilder

57 looks bad azz.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 27 2007, 09:24 PM~8884743
> *Has bigdogg323(Frank) ever posted any pics of cars he has in here? :uh:
> *


Maybe between your builds you can take a brake and look throw the topic ! :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2007, 08:30 PM~8884781
> *Maybe  between  your    builds  you  can  take  a  brake  and  look  throw  the  topic ! :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## twinn

bad ass 57 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 27 2007, 10:10 PM~8885488
> *bad ass 57 :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by twinn+Sep 27 2007, 09:10 PM~8885488-->
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass 57 :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 09:29 PM~8885661
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :


----------



## 1ofaknd

some better photos...


----------



## bigal602

clean 57 bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 28 2007, 09:37 AM~8888133
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 11:19 AM~8888853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 28 2007, 07:37 AM~8888133
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THE SKIRTS


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN IT MINI I WANT THAT 68!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY BOYS HERES SOME MORE 4 THS SHOW CASE


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2007, 02:01 PM~8890711
> *HEY BOYS HERES SOME MORE 4 THS SHOW CASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST A LITTLE EASIER TO VIEW :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2007, 04:01 PM~8890711
> *HEY BOYS HERES SOME MORE 4 THS SHOW CASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice cars


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks 408

u 2 kustombuilder


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2007, 11:32 PM~8892979
> *thanks 408
> 
> u 2 kustombuilder
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 28 2007, 03:59 PM~8891097
> *nice cars
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 X2!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 11:56 PM~8893099
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  X2!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 11:58 PM~8893112
> *:0
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: lookin real good guys.....


----------



## raystrey

last month I was suppose to finish a couple of rides but it was real rough for me personally. I have a cousin who was diagnosed with lucemia back in November and she passed away last month. I never knew that disease could be so devastating so quick. It did not even take a year. She was 28 yrs old so it hit hard since she was soo young.

And then my mom is in town and she is going into surgery on the 15th to get a tumor removed. Gladly it is not large or life threatning. 


But I have found some time to do what I love and that is build with my kids while my wife nags... :biggrin: 



This is a replica of my real car I am doing. I was suppose to finally bring her home last month also but now it may take longer reason being I am trying to work a deal out with some dude for a 54 vert body. If the deal goes through I am taking mine apart and making one out of the two.










This is the merc I am building as a gift for a family member.


----------



## 408models

looks good bro


----------



## cruzinlow

builds r lookin sweet homies, and Raystrey sorry 2 hear that bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 4 2007, 11:26 AM~8930805
> *builds r lookin sweet homies, and Raystrey sorry 2 hear that bro
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## LowandBeyond

That sucks David.......




Not the car the no sleep. I know the feeling working the graveyard shift.  

Caddys tight homie!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

See My work time is also ALL NIGHT ! But hell thought i would be able to sleep during the day ! LOL !


I started the guts why i cleared the caddy and The Your Malibu ! ** Didn't want to waste clear ! LOL! ** So why the bodies were dring for 8 hrs i was detailing and working of that ! Still needs alot of work ! i just had to walk away from the table ! Its giving me a head ache !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


THANKS MINI!!!!!


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## BODINE

NICE MINI!!!


----------



## modeltech

a few more i have recently finished!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 8 2007, 09:00 AM~8952257
> *a few more i have recently finished!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one looks fuckin siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick  

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## six trey impala

What's up guys...im building my first model a 62 convertible and i wanted to know what u guys do to make it look like it has extended a-arms? can anyone help?


----------



## BONES_712

WHERE YOU GET THAT 81' SUBURBAN AT?


----------



## MARINATE

MORNING HOMIES.....BACK IN THE OFFICE! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

im leaving early :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I just worked over 13.


----------



## BiggDeee

I just got to work! :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 14 2007, 08:43 PM~9000355
> *WHERE YOU GET THAT 81' SUBURBAN AT?
> *


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 15 2007, 10:42 AM~9004369
> *I just got to work!  :angry:
> *


I JUST GOT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just woke up !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 12:53 PM~9005473
> *Just  woke  up !
> *


bum :0


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 15 2007, 11:34 AM~9005271
> *I JUST GOT HOME :biggrin:
> *


  :burn:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 15 2007, 01:58 PM~9005538
> *bum  :0
> *



LOL! I work tonight leave at 3:30 pm get home at around 5 am ! Then off for 4 nights ! 



You got to have your priorties right ! 36 hour for work ! 10 hours family time and 198 hours for modeling ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

I AM FINALLY OFF TODAY. POST OFFICE DAY.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 01:12 PM~9005673
> *LOL!    I  work  tonight        leave  at  3:30  pm    get  home  at  around  5  am  !  Then  off  for  nights  !
> You  got  to  have  your  priorties    right !  36 hour  for  work  !  10 hours  family  time  and  198 hours  for  modeling !    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
<---taking notes. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 15 2007, 02:42 PM~9005959
> *I AM FINALLY OFF TODAY. POST OFFICE DAY.
> *


???? WHAT ARE YOU SHIPPIN ?????????


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 01:47 PM~9006006
> *????    WHAT  ARE  YOU  SHIPPIN  ?????????
> *


and to who? :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 12:47 PM~9006006
> *????    WHAT  ARE  YOU  SHIPPIN  ?????????
> *



Hopefully the Big Bodies........Beto, I need some baremetal also...chrome.....hit me up please......


----------



## 408models

*HERES A LITTLE PROJECT I PICKED UP AT THE SHOW FROM BETO'S GOODIES. 
LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE STARTED TO CONVERT THE NATIONAL INTO A REGAL. LOOKS REALLY GOOD FROM WHAT I CAN SEE, JUST SOME WORK HERE AND THERE AND IT WILL BE COMING OUT SOON!* :biggrin: i'll start a topic for it when i get more done.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 16 2007, 09:28 AM~9013003
> *HERES A LITTLE PROJECT I PICKED UP AT THE SHOW FROM BETO'S GOODIES.
> LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE STARTED TO CONVERT THE NATIONAL INTO A REGAL. LOOKS REALLY GOOD FROM WHAT I CAN SEE, JUST SOME WORK HERE AND THERE AND IT WILL BE COMING OUT SOON! :biggrin: i'll start a topic for it when i get more done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice start.


----------



## BiggDeee

Heres One More! Hopefully a couple of more before the year is over


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 17 2007, 01:06 AM~9020222
> *Heres One More! Hopefully a couple of more before the year is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0  :wow:


i REALLY like that :cheesy:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 16 2007, 08:28 AM~9013003
> *HERES A LITTLE PROJECT I PICKED UP AT THE SHOW FROM BETO'S GOODIES.
> LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE STARTED TO CONVERT THE NATIONAL INTO A REGAL. LOOKS REALLY GOOD FROM WHAT I CAN SEE, JUST SOME WORK HERE AND THERE AND IT WILL BE COMING OUT SOON! :biggrin: i'll start a topic for it when i get more done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make sure you mask that front grill and headlights before you paint it! It was A bitch to do just to put primer!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 17 2007, 10:11 AM~9022493
> *Make sure you mask that front grill and headlights before you paint it! It was A bitch to do just to put primer!
> *


 :0 SO THIS WAS YOUR PROJECT? YEAH THE FRONT END LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so the whole fron was chromed nad then masked?


----------



## tatman

Yup! I started that back in the late 90s Fuck up the hood And put it in box way in the back! Then Beto got it And A whole bunch of other stuff!


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 17 2007, 12:01 PM~9022910
> *Yup! I started that back in the late 90s Fuck up the hood And put it in box way in the back! Then Beto got it And A whole bunch of other stuff!
> *



Same story diff car! :biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just Kidding


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 17 2007, 12:21 PM~9023061
> *Same story diff car! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just Kidding
> *


You need another too?


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 17 2007, 12:27 PM~9023103
> *You need another too?
> *



I'll take the top shelf Please! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 17 2007, 02:28 PM~9024049
> *I'll take the top shelf Please!  :biggrin:
> *


What about the one you already have just sittin there?


----------



## BiggDeee

:0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so when's the next round of recruits????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 05:38 AM~9049754
> *so when's the next round of recruits?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


rollinoldskoo

O Dogg

Posts: 4,052
Joined: Dec 2005
From: Hawaii
_*Car Club: looking..... *_

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 06:38 AM~9049754
> *so when's the next round of recruits?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I really have no power to induct anyone into M.C.B.A. but we all get to put are say in why or why not a person should be in M.C.B.A.

But looking of the board this last month or so i would like to nominate :

Rollinoldskool ! 

He is also ready to share with others , will help find part info and share tips ! Is a true builder ! Even if he is by the box builder ( NOT REALLY A CUSTOM BUILDER AT THIS POINT ) His builds still look very clean and are built to the best of his ability !And he is always into a project ! 

SCLAmoovin'22 !

A new member to LIL but 1 of BIGG DEE's building partners ! 
His builds are clean and this builder is willing to lean what is needed to be a great builder ! Alot of his builds at this point get some what over looked cause they are donks but don't you guys think Pancho needs a little computation ! LOL ! 


Rodriguezmodels !


Another new member to LIL and also the 3rd man on BIG DEE's build team ! DOnt know if this builder is at a level of other members in M.C.B.A. on his finishes but i have noticed his attempt at doing very nice detail work ! Opening his builds all up ! He has choosen to take what skills he has in building and go past that to the next level ! To me that is strong in proving the type of modler he wants to be ! He didnt just stick to a comfort zone ! He took out a ladder and starter to clumb higher ! That caught my eye so i say he deserves a lookin over ! 


To all 3 that i mention no matter what happens KEEP BUILDING and getting better ! Dont let not being in M.C.B.A. or a model club keep you from being the best builder you can be !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thanks guys!!!!!! this means a LOT to be finally invited..... now i gotta finish up a gang of my projects to post them up in here...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 23 2007, 01:33 AM~9063275
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks guys!!!!!! this means a LOT to be finally invited..... now i gotta finish up a gang of my projects to post them up in here...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  congrats


----------



## LowandBeyond

Welcome bro. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 02:45 AM~9063323
> *Welcome bro.     :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 Congrats Bro!!

sorry late night last night. lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 23 2007, 12:50 AM~9063332
> *:0  Congrats and Bro!!
> *



what? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE, NOW BUST THAT ASS & BREAK THEM CARS OUT


----------



## Blue s10

congrats rollin


----------



## drnitrus

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 23 2007, 01:33 AM~9063275
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks guys!!!!!! this means a LOT to be finally invited..... now i gotta finish up a gang of my projects to post them up in here...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BiggDeee

:biggrin: *CONGRATS ROLLIN!! *:biggrin: You already know homie if you need something just hit me up  :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH ! WELCOME TO M.C.B.A.</span>


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 12:06 PM~9065476
> *OH  !    WELCOME  TO  M.C.B.A.</span>
> *


 :0


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 11:06 AM~9065476
> *OH  !    WELCOME  TO  M.C.B.A.</span>
> *




:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

bienvenido rollinoldskool  

welcome to M.C.B.A


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 22 2007, 11:33 PM~9063275
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks guys!!!!!! this means a LOT to be finally invited..... now i gotta finish up a gang of my projects to post them up in here...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie.


----------



## lonnie

congrats rollin you da man :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

rollinoldskoo
:biggrin: j/k homie.congrats


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 23 2007, 12:33 AM~9063275
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks guys!!!!!! this means a LOT to be finally invited..... now i gotta finish up a gang of my projects to post them up in here...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 WELCOME R.O. :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Sup Fellas,

I guess I'm the new guy in here, got invited last night. Like I told Beto, I haven't build anything for a while cause I've been stressing on my 1:1 car. But now that's almost done, this should kick start myself in building models again and go back to my roots. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 23 2007, 09:29 PM~9069315
> *Sup Fellas,
> 
> I guess I'm the new guy in here, got invited last night.  Like I told Beto, I haven't build anything for a while cause I've been stressing on my 1:1 car.  But now that's almost done, this should kick start myself in building models again and go back to my roots.  :biggrin:
> *



Welcome Bro ! Nice LRM lay out also ! Kinda havent seen you around in minute but the pay out from that made it to the pages right ! LOL! Again great job on your 1:1 And get back to that model bench !


----------



## Waco

Congrats to Rollin and Time machine :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THERE ARE A FEW MORE TO COME.  WELCOME TO THE M.C.B.A. FAMILIA.


----------



## cruzinlow

congrats Rollin now atleast your in an awesome club homie where you can hold it down holmez :biggrin: :thumbsup: and congrats Time Machine on the club :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

congrats rollin for gettin in the club man good job told u soon u would get in there :thumbsup: and keep up the good work


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats on the invite RO


----------



## BiggC

Congrats Time Machine!!! Welcome to the family


----------



## tatman

Welcome Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 08:06 AM~9065476
> *OH  !    WELCOME  TO  M.C.B.A.</span>
> *


already workin on that homie....  oh and...





































:buttkick:


----------



## twinn

congrats ,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 06:34 PM~9069359
> *Welcome  Bro !    Nice  LRM  lay  out  also !  Kinda  havent  seen you  around  in  minute  but  the    pay  out  from  that    made  it  to  the  pages    right !  LOL!    Again  great  job  on  your  1:1    And    get  back to  that  model bench !
> *


Thanks for noticing the LRM lay out. Yup, gotta get the bench cleaned out and finish up some unfinished projects.


----------



## zfelix

congrats will and rollin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

i might have to take a leave from the club 

got too much shit on my plate as on now and doubt i'll have any time to build a model but im still painting for :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

WELCOME TIME MACHINE! 

R.O and TIMEMACHINE 

IN HAWAII :0 :0 

You guys should be able to hold it down


----------



## raystrey




----------



## BiggC

Now thats kool.


----------



## BiggDeee

^^^ I LIKES !!!!!!!!!!! Nice job on that one. Thats bad ass


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2007, 12:52 PM~9051277
> *I  really  have  no  power  to  induct    anyone  into  M.C.B.A. but  we  all  get  to  put  are  say  in  why  or  why  not  a  person  should  be  in M.C.B.A.
> 
> But      looking  of  the  board  this  last  month  or so    i  would  like  to  nominate :
> 
> Rollinoldskool  !
> 
> He  is  also  ready  to  share  with others ,  will  help  find  part  info  and  share tips  !  Is  a  true  builder  !  Even  if  he  is  by  the  box  builder ( NOT  REALLY  A  CUSTOM  BUILDER AT  THIS  POINT )  His  builds  still  look  very    clean  and are  built  to  the best  of  his  ability !And  he  is  always  into  a  project  !
> 
> SCLAmoovin'22 !
> 
> A  new  member  to  LIL    but  1  of  BIGG DEE's  building partners !
> His  builds  are  clean  and  this  builder  is  willing  to  lean  what  is  needed  to  be  a  great  builder  !  Alot  of  his  builds  at  this  point  get  some  what  over  looked  cause  they    are  donks    but    don't  you  guys  think    Pancho  needs  a  little  computation  !  LOL !
> 
> 
> Rodriguezmodels !
> Another  new member  to  LIL  and  also  the  3rd  man  on  BIG  DEE's  build  team  !  DOnt  know  if  this  builder  is  at  a  level  of  other  members  in M.C.B.A.  on  his  finishes    but  i  have  noticed  his  attempt  at  doing  very  nice  detail  work  !  Opening  his  builds  all  up  !    He  has  choosen  to    take    what  skills  he  has  in  building  and  go  past  that    to the  next  level !  To  me  that  is  strong  in  proving the  type  of  modler  he  wants  to  be  !  He  didnt  just  stick  to  a  comfort  zone  !  He  took  out  a  ladder  and  starter  to  clumb  higher  !  That  caught  my  eye    so  i  say    he  deserves  a  lookin  over  !
> To  all  3  that  i  mention  no  matter  what    happens  KEEP  BUILDING  and  getting  better !  Dont  let  not  being  in  M.C.B.A.  or  a  model club  keep  you  from  being  the  best  builder  you  can  be  !
> *



I know im kinda late replying to this but what can I say. Its much appreciated Mini. I guess u kinda read my mind when u said people kinda overlook my builds cause they all arent lowriders. But regardless of that, im gonna build. No matter what kind of car it is. It just kind of pushes me to show my willingness to build other stuff. Anyway just wanna say thanks for kinda vouchin' for, and nominating me. Im ready whenever.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 23 2007, 09:12 PM~9070074
> *I know im kinda late replying to this but what can I say. Its much appreciated Mini. I guess u kinda read my mind when u said people kinda overlook my builds cause they all arent lowriders. But regardless of that, im gonna build. No matter what kind of car it is. It just kind of pushes me to show my willingness to build other stuff. Anyway just wanna say thanks for kinda vouchin' for, and nominating me. Im ready whenever.
> *




Dont EVEN WORRY ABOUT that Marcus! WE GOT SOMETHING IN THE WORKS  :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I seen your cars and they are CLEAAN!! REMEMBER BUILD FOR YOURSELF AND NO ONE ELSE's APPROVAL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 23 2007, 09:24 PM~9070146
> *Dont EVEN WORRY ABOUT that Marcus! WE GOT SOMETHING IN THE WORKS    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I seen your cars and they are CLEAAN!! REMEMBER BUILD FOR YOURSELF AND NO ONE ELSE's APPROVAL!
> *


X-2


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 23 2007, 09:24 PM~9070146
> *Dont EVEN WORRY ABOUT that Marcus! WE GOT SOMETHING IN THE WORKS    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I seen your cars and they are CLEAAN!! REMEMBER BUILD FOR YOURSELF AND NO ONE ELSE's APPROVAL!
> *


----------



## BODINE

THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE ....IT IS A M.C.B.A. FAMILY


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Oct 23 2007, 08:01 PM~9069566-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats  Time Machine!!!  Welcome to the family
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 11:51 PM~9070777
> *THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE ....IT IS A <span style=\'color:blue\'>DAMN, WELCOME HOMIES!!!!! *


----------



## BiggDeee

:0 OHH SHIT! 

WELCOME HOMIE AND CONGRATS! 

now get to work :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 08:51 PM~9070777
> *THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE ....IT IS A M.C.B.A. FAMILY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

congrats bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 12:56 AM~9070786
> *:0 OHH SHIT!
> 
> WELCOME HOMIE AND CONGRATS!
> 
> now get to work :biggrin:
> *


just started one last nite the new 49 merc kit :cheesy:

and thanks everyone


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 12:56 AM~9070786
> *:0 OHH SHIT!
> 
> WELCOME HOMIE AND CONGRATS!
> 
> now get to work :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

congrats guys :biggrin:

wheres my invite? hearse driver got in without building, why not me :biggrin:  j/k


----------



## 8-Ball

congrats yall on gettin in


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 12:21 AM~9070890
> *congrats guys :biggrin:
> 
> wheres my invite? hearse driver got in without building, why not me :biggrin:  j/k
> *



cause thats MINI's BOY_______! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 03:24 AM~9070905
> *cause thats MINI's BOY_______!    :0  :biggrin:
> *


:0 i guess that makes since, since he was under the table behind that sign in that pic mini posted of some years back :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 02:24 AM~9070905
> *cause thats MINI's BOY_______!     :0  :biggrin:
> *



I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT ! I SWEAR ! To me to be part of the club you should be invited on your builds, style , and willingness to help another builder out ! I think we have a hand full of GREAT BUILDERS ! A good group of builders growing up in the hobby ! Then we have a few that don't do much building at all but roll with the club for reason i have no clue why ! But i prove to M.C.B.A. members that i am here cause build ! I do my own BUILDS ! If i have it i share it ! And if any builder weather a M.C.B.A. member or not needs help i try to do what i can ! 

Just cause you buy kits don't make you builder ! An you shouldn't be in any club just cause your someones buddy ! And you shouldn't lay down as a builder once you get in a club ! If i had my way to make a rule or 2 of the members of M.C.B.A. You should have at least 4 new builds a year ! and 1 totally all out kit built ! And you shouldn't be able to show a kit in a contest over 1 yr unless you have never shown it at that show ! I see too many of the same kits getting showed over and over ! IF YOUR GOOD ENOUGH TO BE M.C.B.A. MEMBER IT SHOULD BE EASY FOR YOU TO BUILD 4 SHOW WORTHY KITS A YEAR !


----------



## tyhodge07

WORD :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 23 2007, 10:58 PM~9069980
> *i might have to take a leave from the club
> 
> got too much shit on my plate as on now and doubt I'll have any time to build a model but im still painting  for :biggrin:
> *


You don't have to leave bro ! Handle yours and get that name out there ! We understand what your doing ! But make sure you share with us what your doing ! We like to see you grow bro ! Its like we raised you up !LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 12:41 AM~9070972
> *I HAD  NOTHING TO  DO  WITH THAT  !      I SWEAR !    To  me  to be  part  of  the  club  you  should  be  invited  on  your  builds,  style  ,  and  willingness  to help  another  builder  out !  I  think  we  have  a  hand  full  of  GREAT  BUILDERS ! A  good  group  of  builders  growing  up  in the  hobby  !  Then  we  have  a  few  that  don't  do  much  building  at  all  but  roll  with the  club  for  reason  i  have  no    clue  why  !    But  i  prove  to    M.C.B.A. members  that  i  am  here  cause    build  !  I  do  my  own  BUILDS !  If  i have  it  i  share  it  !    And  if  any builder  weather  a  M.C.B.A. member  or  not  needs  help  i  try  to  do what    i  can !
> 
> Just  cause  you  buy  kits  don't  make  you    builder !  An  you  shouldn't  be  in  any club    just  cause  your  someones  buddy !  And  you  shouldn't  lay  down  as  a  builder  once  you    get  in  a  club !  If  i  had  my  way    to  make  a  rule  or  2  of  the  members  of  M.C.B.A. You  should  have  at  least  4  new  builds  a  year  !  and  1  totally  all out  kit  built  !  And  you  shouldn't  be  able  to  show  a  kit  in  a  contest    over  1 yr    unless  you  have  never  shown  it  at that  show  !  I  see  too  many  of the  same  kits  getting  showed  over  and  over !  IF  YOUR  GOOD  ENOUGH  TO BE  M.C.B.A. MEMBER  IT  SHOULD  BE  EASY  FOR  YOU  TO  BUILD  4  SHOW  WORTHY  KITS  A  YEAR !
> *



I was just messing. :biggrin: 


and 4 new builds a year. Shit I'm out this year then. I think I got 1 more to hit the 4 builds. Better get crackin. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 02:41 AM~9070972
> *I HAD  NOTHING TO  DO  WITH THAT  !      I SWEAR !    To  me  to be  part  of  the  club  you  should  be  invited  on  your  builds,  style  ,  and  willingness  to help  another  builder  out !  I  think  we  have  a  hand  full  of  GREAT  BUILDERS ! A  good  group  of  builders  growing  up  in the  hobby  !  Then  we  have  a  few  that  don't  do  much  building  at  all  but  roll  with the  club  for  reason  i  have  no    clue  why  !    But  i  prove  to    M.C.B.A. members  that  i  am  here  cause    build  !  I  do  my  own  BUILDS !  If  i have  it  i  share  it  !    And  if  any builder  weather  a  M.C.B.A. member  or  not  needs  help  i  try  to  do what    i  can !
> 
> Just  cause  you  buy  kits  don't  make  you    builder !  An  you  shouldn't  be  in  any club    just  cause  your  someones  buddy !  And  you  shouldn't  lay  down  as  a  builder  once  you    get  in  a  club !  If  i  had  my  way    to  make  a  rule  or  2  of  the  members  of  M.C.B.A. You  should  have  at  least  4  new  builds  a  year  !  and  1  totally  all out  kit  built  !  And  you  shouldn't  be  able  to  show  a  kit  in  a  contest    over  1 yr    unless  you  have  never  shown  it  at that  show  !  I  see  too  many  of the  same  kits  getting  showed  over  and  over !  IF  YOUR  GOOD  ENOUGH  TO BE  M.C.B.A. MEMBER  IT  SHOULD  BE  EASY  FOR  YOU  TO  BUILD  4  SHOW  WORTHY  KITS  A  YEAR !
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 12:46 AM~9070981
> *You  don't  have  to  leave  bro !    Handle  yours    and  get that name  out there !  We  understand  what  your  doing  !  But  make  sure  you  share  with us  what your  doing  !  We  like  to  see  you  grow  bro !  Its  like  we  raised  you  up    !LOL!    :biggrin:
> *




THEY GROW UP SO QUICK. :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 24 2007, 02:47 AM~9070986
> *
> *



WHat are you confused about ! 




You opened up a club topic were you actually could see the members building ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 01:49 AM~9070993
> *WHat  are  you  confused  about !
> You    opened  up  a  club  topic  were    you  actually  could  see  the  members    building ?
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 09:49 PM~9070993
> *WHat  are  you  confused  about !
> You    opened  up  a  club  topic  were    you  actually  could  see  the  members    building ?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 02:49 AM~9070993
> *WHat  are  you  confused  about !
> You    opened  up  a  club  topic  were    you  actually  could  see  the  members    building ?
> *


WTF,lay off the sheba


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yo mini pm me... i found somethin diggin thru my closet.....


----------



## Guest

Just noticed rollin congrats.


----------



## tyhodge07

uh oh


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 03:54 AM~9071011
> *yo mini pm me... i found somethin diggin thru my closet.....
> *


:0 is it brown? have a stink to it? :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Oct 23 2007, 09:55 PM~9071014
> *Just noticed rollin congrats.
> *



thanks homie... but i'm not the only new recruit....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

box is brown.... says "Hobby Shop Only"


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 03:57 AM~9071021
> *box is brown.... says "Hobby Shop Only"
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 12:49 AM~9070993
> *WHat  are  you  confused  about !
> You    opened  up  a  club  topic  were    you  actually  could  see  the  members    building ?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

who is the closest M.C.B.A. member near me in Pensacola, FL.?


----------



## MARINATE

MORNING HOMIES


----------



## drnitrus

Im in NJ not too close but on the same coast LOL i thought mitch was in florida now??????



> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 04:25 AM~9071201
> *who is the closest M.C.B.A. member near me in Pensacola, FL.?
> *


DAAAAAMMNN A lot of new blood in the brother hood.

Congrats to everyone



WHAT UP MARINATE!!!


----------



## MKD904

Welcome to all the new members.....2008 will be big.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 12:41 AM~9070972
> *I HAD  NOTHING TO  DO  WITH THAT  !      I SWEAR !    To  me  to be  part  of  the  club  you  should  be  invited  on  your  builds,  style  ,  and  willingness  to help  another  builder  out !  I  think  we  have  a  hand  full  of  GREAT  BUILDERS ! A  good  group  of  builders  growing  up  in the  hobby  !  Then  we  have  a  few  that  don't  do  much  building  at  all  but  roll  with the  club  for  reason  i  have  no    clue  why  !    But  i  prove  to    M.C.B.A. members  that  i  am  here  cause    build  !  I  do  my  own  BUILDS !  If  i have  it  i  share  it  !    And  if  any builder  weather  a  M.C.B.A. member  or  not  needs  help  i  try  to  do what    i  can !
> 
> Just  cause  you  buy  kits  don't  make  you    builder !  An  you  shouldn't  be  in  any club    just  cause  your  someones  buddy !  And  you  shouldn't  lay  down  as  a  builder  once  you    get  in  a  club !  If  i  had  my  way    to  make  a  rule  or  2  of  the  members  of  M.C.B.A. You  should  have  at  least  4  new  builds  a  year  !  and  1  totally  all out  kit  built  !  And  you  shouldn't  be  able  to  show  a  kit  in  a  contest    over  1 yr    unless  you  have  never  shown  it  at that  show  !  I  see  too  many  of the  same  kits  getting  showed  over  and  over !  IF  YOUR  GOOD  ENOUGH  TO BE  M.C.B.A. MEMBER  IT  SHOULD  BE  EASY  FOR  YOU  TO  BUILD  4  SHOW  WORTHY  KITS  A  YEAR !
> *


Shit man, I'm in trouble then. Haven't had time to do much of anything this year. I barely have time to post on here anymore, since I can't get on here at work anymore. :angry: 

If I'm not worthy of MCBA, let me know. I get the feeling that some of that stuff in the quote might have been directed at me.


----------



## Pokey

Welcome to the family BODINE and rollin!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 24 2007, 09:18 AM~9071799
> *Shit man, I'm in trouble then. Haven't had time to do much of anything this year. I barely have time to post on here anymore, since I can't get on here at work anymore. :angry:
> 
> If I'm not worthy of MCBA, let me know. I get the feeling that some of that stuff in the quote might have been directed at me.
> *



Pokey ! nothing was pointed to you at all ! But what i was getting at was some people that have been invited since i was have never posted a build or haven't produced since being a member ! 

Bro you build at a slower pace and i understand that ! But i was just tring to point out some shit ! Just cause you were invited doesn't mean you now have nothing to prove ! Just look at all the members here ! Some are wild builders, some are common builders , and some are study builders ! BUT THEN WE HAVE MEMBERS THAT DONT BUILD AT ALL ! 

I feel that some people are like salesman and push and push till the get you to buy then don't hold up the terms of the sale ! 


A few slow members that don't produce much but when they do are great builds ! Please don't take offence Shawn ! here's how i rate are members ! 

WHY BE A MEMBER IF YOUR NOT A BUILDER ! STOP SAYING I GOT BUILDERS BLOCK AN HOUR AFTER BECOMIN A MEMBER OR SAY YOUR NOT POSTIN ANYMORE CAUSE BECAUSE PEOPLE DON'T SAY ANYTHING OR WHEN THEY DO YOU GET BUTT HURT ! </span> Your a member a MODEL CLUB on a MODEL FORUM ! This ain't the chatty Kathy network !


----------



## MARINATE

maybe most of us common builders got more stuff than just layitlow


----------



## lowridermodels

WELCOME TO LA FAMILA ROLLIN OLD SKOO & BODINE! LA VIVA LA RAZA M.C.B.A.!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 24 2007, 07:35 AM~9072172
> *maybe most of us common builders got more stuff than just layitlow
> *


X-2 

i'm not at my folks house any more so i'm not close to my shop. plus i can't bring all my stuff to my new place, but were thinking of moving back real soon :biggrin: 
so hopefully i'll be at my shop alot more.

*ALSO WELCOME ALL NEW MCBA MEMBERS* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

welcome rollin and bodine, you both build tight rides!! good to have ya on our side!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 09:19 AM~9072093
> *Pokey  !  nothing  was  pointed    to  you  at  all !  But  what  i  was  getting  at    was  some people  that    have  been  invited since    i  was  have  never  posted  a  build  or  haven't    produced    since  being  a  member !
> 
> Bro  you  build  at  a  slower  pace  and  i understand  that !  But  i  was  just  tring to  point  out    some  shit !    Just  cause  you  were  invited  doesn't  mean  you    now  have  nothing  to  prove  !  Just  look at  all  the  members  here  !  Some  are  wild  builders,  some  are  common  builders  ,  and  some  are  study  builders !  BUT THEN  WE  HAVE  MEMBERS  THAT  DONT  BUILD  AT  ALL !
> 
> I  feel    that  some  people  are  like  salesman  and  push  and  push    till  the  get you  to  buy  then  don't   hold up  the terms  of  the  sale  !
> A  few  slow  members  that  don't  produce  much    but  when  they  do  are  great  builds  !  Please  don't  take  offence  Shawn  !  here's  how  i  rate    are  members !
> 
> WHY  BE  A  MEMBER    IF  YOUR  NOT  A  BUILDER  !    STOP  SAYING    I  GOT  BUILDERS  BLOCK  AN  HOUR  AFTER  BECOMIN  A  MEMBER    OR  SAY  YOUR  NOT  POSTIN  ANYMORE  CAUSE  BECAUSE    PEOPLE  DON'T  SAY    ANYTHING    OR  WHEN THEY  DO  YOU  GET  BUTT  HURT !  </span>  Your  a  member  a  MODEL  CLUB  on  a  MODEL  FORUM  !  This  ain't  the  chatty  Kathy  network  !
> *


----------



## ElRafa

Congrat to you Bodine


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 08:19 AM~9072093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> STUDY  BUILDERS  !Build  about  2-3 kits  a  year  but the  level  of  builds  are  show stopping !
> 
> MR.BIGGS
> Twinn
> 1ofakind
> Pokey
> drnitrus
> MKD904
> tatman
> The  other  members  i  left  out  cause  i  seen  nothing  from  them  here  on  LIL  !
> 
> 
> *



What's up with HH?? Haven't seen him on here in a minute


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY WHAT HAPPEN WITH THE NO BUILDERS :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT DON'T REALLY MATTER TO ME WHO BUILD'S WHAT. AS LONG AS YOU BUILD AND IT'S PLASTIC. OTHER THEN THAT IF YOU ARE A SLOW BUILDER OR KNOCKING THEM OUT DAILY IT'S ALL THE SAME TO ME, I DON'T LOOK AT ONE NORE THEE OTHER DIFFERANT. ALOT OF THE OLDER MEMBER'S AND I MEAN WAY OLDER'S BUILD AT THEIR OWN PACE, DUE TO FAMILY PROBLEM'S, MONEY, NO RESOURCES, OR JUST WORKING THEIR REGULAR JOB LIKE ME. I WASN'T ADDED IN THAT TOP BUCH AND DON'T KNOW WHY. I HAVE ALREADY FINISHED 5 THIS LAST 2 MONTH'S. AND BETWEEN BUILDING ALL THE MASTER'S AND AFTERMARKET STUFF FOR EVERYONE ELSE, I SHOULD BE AT THE VERRY TOP. BUT IT'S ALL GOOD. LIKE MINI SAID HE SPEAK'S FOR HIMSELF AND NOT FOR ME OR ANY OTHER MEMBER. MODEL BUILDING IS DONE ALL IN FUN AND IN NO WAY SHOULD BE RUSHED. SO MY WORD'S TO ALL YOU BUILDER'S CLUB MEMBERS OR NOT, BUILD WHAT YOU WAN'T TAKE ALL THE TIME YOU NEED AND JUST BUILD FOR YOURSELF AND NO ONE ELSES APPROVAL AND YOU HAVE NOTHING TO PROVE TO ANYONE. REMEMBER THIS IS JUST A "HOBBIE". AND M.C.B.A. IS THE FAMILY SO HAVE FUN WHITH WHAT YOU DO BEST. 

ANTHONY RIOS..AKA MENACE.

M.C.B.A. PRES.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! BORTHER BIGGS I ADDED YOU TO THE SHOW STOPPERS ! LOL ! 


I didnt post what i did to start any kind of shit ! What i did was want to see more of us doing the damn thing ! And i also thought we the members got a say in who was going to nomated into the club ! Thats all ! 


And ture what i said was off my own belifies ! 

I guess i have a a few hard feeling towards some of members that just seem to PISS ME OFF THE LAST FEW DAYS ! LOL! I guess its that time of the month for me or something ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 07:41 PM~9075854
> *LOL !    BORTHER  BIGGS  I  ADDED  YOU  TO  THE  SHOW  STOPPERS  !  LOL !
> I  didnt  post  what  i  did  to  start    any  kind  of  shit  !  What  i did  was  want  to  see  more  of  us  doing the  damn  thing  !  And  i  also  thought    we  the  members  got  a  say  in    who  was  going  to  nomated    into  the  club !  Thats  all  !
> And  ture  what  i  said  was  off  my  own  belifies !
> 
> I  guess  i  have  a  a  few  hard  feeling  towards  some of  members  that    just  seem  to  PISS    ME  OFF  THE  LAST FEW  DAYS !  LOL!    I guess  its  that  time  of  the  month  for  me  or  something !   :biggrin:*


seems like it it for a few people too.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 04:41 PM~9075854
> *LOL !    BORTHER  BIGGS  I  ADDED  YOU  TO  THE  SHOW  STOPPERS  !  LOL !
> I  didnt  post  what  i  did  to  start    any  kind  of  shit  !  What  i did  was  want  to  see  more  of  us  doing the  damn  thing  !  And  i  also  thought    we  the  members  got  a  say  in    who  was  going  to  nomated    into  the  club !  Thats  all  !
> And  ture  what  i  said  was  off  my  own  belifies !
> 
> I  guess  i  have  a  a  few  hard  feeling  towards  some of  members  that    just  seem  to  PISS    ME  OFF  THE  LAST FEW  DAYS !  LOL!    I guess  its  that  time  of  the  month  for  me  or  something !  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALL HAVE A SAY IN WHO YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE IN THE CLUB, BUT I GOT THE FINAL SAY. IF YOU FEEL A BUILDER SHOULD BE IN THE CLUB , IN A PM NOT IN BLAST . LET ME KNOW AND IF YOU THINK YOU CAN VOUCH FOR THIS PERSON HE IS MORE THEN WELCOM TO BE IN YOUR CHAPTER AND YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIM OR HER. I JUST WANT US TO BE A BUNCH OF BUILDER'S WHO HELP EACH OTHER OUT AND ARE THERE FOR EACH OTHER . TO TEACH OR TO LEARN. IF HE CAN'T BUILD TEACH HIM. AND IF KNOW'S ALOT LEARN FROM HIM. I DON'T KNOW EVERYTHING, AND MYSELF ARE STILL LEARNING. SO THAT'S WHY I DON'T SAY SHIT TO ANYONE. I JUST KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT AND LET MY BUILDING DO THE TALKING.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2007, 04:59 PM~9075979
> *YOU ALL HAVE A SAY IN WHO YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE IN THE CLUB,  BUT I GOT THE FINAL SAY. IF YOU FEEL A BUILDER SHOULD BE IN THE CLUB , IN A PM NOT IN BLAST .  LET ME KNOW AND IF YOU THINK YOU CAN  VOUCH FOR THIS PERSON HE IS MORE THEN WELCOM TO BE IN YOUR CHAPTER AND YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIM OR HER.  I JUST WANT US TO BE A BUNCH OF BUILDER'S WHO HELP EACH OTHER OUT AND ARE THERE FOR EACH OTHER .  TO TEACH OR TO LEARN.  IF HE CAN'T BUILD TEACH HIM. AND IF KNOW'S ALOT LEARN FROM HIM. I DON'T KNOW EVERYTHING,  AND MYSELF ARE STILL LEARNING.  SO THAT'S WHY I DON'T SAY SHIT TO ANYONE.  I JUST KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT AND LET MY BUILDING DO THE TALKING.
> *




:werd: :werd:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2007, 06:59 PM~9075979
> *YOU ALL HAVE A SAY IN WHO YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE IN THE CLUB,  BUT I GOT THE FINAL SAY. IF YOU FEEL A BUILDER SHOULD BE IN THE CLUB , IN A PM NOT IN BLAST .  LET ME KNOW AND IF YOU THINK YOU CAN  VOUCH FOR THIS PERSON HE IS MORE THEN WELCOM TO BE IN YOUR CHAPTER AND YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIM OR HER.  I JUST WANT US TO BE A BUNCH OF BUILDER'S WHO HELP EACH OTHER OUT AND ARE THERE FOR EACH OTHER .  TO TEACH OR TO LEARN.  IF HE CAN'T BUILD TEACH HIM. AND IF KNOW'S ALOT LEARN FROM HIM. I DON'T KNOW EVERYTHING,  AND MYSELF ARE STILL LEARNING.  SO THAT'S WHY I DON'T SAY SHIT TO ANYONE.  I JUST KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT AND LET MY BUILDING DO THE TALKING.
> *



SO your giving the right to let  HEARSE DRIVER GO ! 
LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I SHOULD LET HIS ASS GO I WAS EATING TILL HE POSTED THAT NASTY SHIT IN RANDUMB..YOU BASTARD. I THREW AWAY A GOOD PLATE OF FOOD. :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

sorry biggs.... stfu mini..... carnitas sounds real good right now.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 24 2007, 05:17 PM~9076089
> *sorry biggs.... stfu mini..... carnitas sounds real good right now.....
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. YOU OWE ME A PLATE OF HOME MADE CHICKEN MOLE RICE & BEAN'S WITH HAND MADE TORTILLAS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2007, 07:20 PM~9076105
> *HOME MADE ! *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 05:23 PM~9076126
> *Dang    biggs  you  lost  him  at  HOME  MADE  !
> *


I DON'T EAT THAT FROZEN STORE SHIT. SO HE HAS TO COME WITH THE AUTHENTIC STUFF.


----------



## 1ofaknd

I build when i can...but I've got a lot of stuff going on at once and it's usually a task to get one completed. Between my full time job, my side jobs, home life, night life, and scale lows...i don't get many chances to sit down at the bench and work diligently on something. 

The last two nights i've spent cleaning my hobby room though...so at least i'm doing something, lmao


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 24 2007, 05:36 PM~9076216
> *I build when i can...but I've got a lot of stuff going on at once and it's usually a task to get one completed. Between my full time job, my side jobs, home life, night life, and scale lows...i don't get many chances to sit down at the bench and work diligently on something.
> 
> The last two nights i've spent cleaning my hobby room though...so at least i'm doing something, lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM NOT USED TO SEING THAT TABLE, THAT CLEAN.. :0 YOU GOT TO GET IT ALL MESSY AGAIN. IVE BEEN BUILDING EVERY NIGHT.


----------



## lowridermodels

I'VE BEEN TRYING TO BUILD...GOT LOTS OF PROJECTS ON THE TABLE!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 24 2007, 06:15 PM~9076457
> *I'VE BEEN TRYING TO BUILD...GOT LOTS OF PROJECTS ON THE TABLE!
> *


I BUILD EVERY CHANCE I GET.. BEEN REAL BUSY WITH WORK , BUT I GOT TO GET THEM DONE, CAUSE IT'S THE ONLY THING THAT RELAX'S ME.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2007, 06:27 PM~9076532
> *I BUILD EVERY CHANCE I GET.. BEEN REAL BUSY WITH WORK , BUT I GOT TO GET THEM DONE, CAUSE IT'S THE ONLY THING THAT RELAX'S ME.
> *


Me too! but you forgot the 12 pack of Modelos or NewCastle


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2007, 08:11 PM~9076422
> *IM NOT USED TO SEING THAT TABLE,  THAT CLEAN.. :0  YOU GOT TO GET IT ALL MESSY AGAIN.  IVE BEEN BUILDING EVERY NIGHT.
> *


shit man, it's been so cluttered for the past couple months i couldn't even tell how many projects were laid out on it, lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 24 2007, 02:58 PM~9074532
> *HEY WHAT HAPPEN WITH THE NO BUILDERS  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MARINATE

MORNING HOMIES!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 25 2007, 03:09 AM~9079418
> *MORNING HOMIES!
> *



its to early?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 04:10 AM~9079421
> *its to early?
> *


START AT 0300 & GO HOME BE 1300


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 25 2007, 03:18 AM~9079429
> *START AT 0300 & GO HOME BE 1300
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

MORNING..!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Project59

Ola!!!! :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 25 2007, 07:31 AM~9079795
> *BRIGHT & EARLY :biggrin: REDBULL AIN'T NO JOKE :0 *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WELL IT SEEMS I AM NO LONGER WELCOMED AS A M.C.B.A. !


APPERANTLY BETO DID NOT LIKE THE FACT THAT I POSTED HE GOT OVER ON ME WHEN YOU WORKED SOMETHING OUT OVER THE PHONE AND I SHIPPED BUT HE TURNED AROUND AND ROBBED ME ! OR THE FACT THAT I STATED HE OFFERED AWARDS FOR A CONTEST AND NEVER SHIPPED ! 

HERES THE EMAIL !

MINI, BIGGS APPOINTED ME RECRUITER FOR MBCA. EVERYONE GOES TO HIM FOR APPROVAL AND HE APPOINTS ME TO HANDLE IT. MBCA IS NOT ONLY ON BUILDING BUT ADDITUDE ALSO. I ALWAYS PUT DOWN MY AVATAR WHEN I AM SAYING SHIT TO ANYONE. THAT HAS CHANGED AND I HAVE BEEN WARN BY BIGGS NOT TO DISREPECT ANYONE. THERE ARE BUILDERS OUT THERE THAT BUILD BUT HAVE SHITY ADDITUDES.



BIGGS HAS DECIDED TO SUSPEND OR/AND TERMINATE MEMBERS THAT STIR UP AND START SHIT. 

WITH THAT SAID YOU HAVE WILL BE SUSPENDED FOR TWO WEEKS FOR YOUR LAST ACTIONS. PLEASE REMOVE YOUR AVATAR FOR TWO WEEKS. FOR FURTHER QUESTIONS YOU MAY CONTACT ANTHONY (MRBIGGS). IT IS MY DUTY TO REPRIMAND THOSE THAT DISRESPECT MEMEBERS AND NON MEMBERS. THE ASSOCIATION WILL NOT TOLERATE ANY SUCH DOING. WE ARE ABOVE ALL THAT. [/QUOTE]

I NEVER OFFENDEND ANY MEMBER OR PUT ANYONE ON BLAST BUT BETO FOR BEING A SHADY ASS BITCH AND WHEN YOU FLAME HIM HE RUNS TO TELL SOMEONE , AND HEARSE DRIVER I WAS TIRED OF HIM BEING A PUSSY AND NOT BUILDING CAUSE SOMEONE MADE FUN OF HIS DASH ON HIS LE CAB ! IT WAS ALL IN FUN ! BUT I GUESS SINCE BETO UPSETS I AM NOLONGER WANTED AS A MEMBER ! 


SO WITH THAT BEING SAID ! LATER ! BETO TAKE YOUR 2 WEEKS DRY YOUR TEARS AND PUT A BAND AID ON THAT HURTING ASS I WON'T BOTHER COMEING BACK IF YOU BITCH ASS CAN'T STAND UP FOR YOUR SELF AND HANDLE YOUR ON SHIT !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 09:36 AM~9080774
> *
> 
> AND  HEARSE DRIVER  I  WAS  TIRED  OF  HIM  BEING  A  PUSSY  AND  NOT  BUILDING  CAUSE  SOMEONE  MADE  FUN  OF  HIS  DASH  ON  HIS LE CAB  !
> *


all goood i take notes , not get butt hurt......you should see it now....still shitty :0 i build for me , my fucked up dash works for me it aint no show car, ive learned that it dont matrer what everyone else says? remember my first show? i was all butt hurt for losing , remember the last show? i learned to enjoy myself. quit getting all up in a bind homie. and call a motherfucker.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 25 2007, 11:47 AM~9080860
> *all goood i take notes , not get butt hurt......you should see it now....still shitty :0  i build for me , my fucked up dash works for me it aint no show car, ive learned that it dont matrer what everyone else says? remember my first show? i was all butt hurt for losing , remember the last show? i learned to enjoy myself. quit getting all up in a bind homie. and call a motherfucker.....
> *



I CAN'T CALL YOU ! BETO MIGHT GET MY PHONE LINE CUT ! I NEED IT TO ORDER PIZZA ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

at least you answered now, i thought you were ignoring me.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 25 2007, 11:52 AM~9080892
> *at least you answered now, i thought you were ignoring me.....
> *


OH I AM ! lol ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

prick , pick up the phone and call a fool!


----------



## Models IV Life

> WELL IT SEEMS I AM NO LONGER WELCOMED AS A M.C.B.A. !
> APPERANTLY BETO DID NOT LIKE THE FACT THAT I POSTED HE GOT OVER ON ME WHEN YOU WORKED SOMETHING OUT OVER THE PHONE AND I SHIPPED BUT HE TURNED AROUND AND ROBBED ME ! OR THE FACT THAT I STATED HE OFFERED AWARDS FOR A CONTEST AND NEVER SHIPPED !
> 
> HERES THE EMAIL !
> 
> MINI, BIGGS APPOINTED ME RECRUITER FOR MBCA. EVERYONE GOES TO HIM FOR APPROVAL AND HE APPOINTS ME TO HANDLE IT. MBCA IS NOT ONLY ON BUILDING BUT ADDITUDE ALSO. I ALWAYS PUT DOWN MY AVATAR WHEN I AM SAYING SHIT TO ANYONE. THAT HAS CHANGED AND I HAVE BEEN WARN BY BIGGS NOT TO DISREPECT ANYONE. THERE ARE BUILDERS OUT THERE THAT BUILD BUT HAVE SHITY ADDITUDES.
> BIGGS HAS DECIDED TO SUSPEND OR/AND TERMINATE MEMBERS THAT STIR UP AND START SHIT.
> 
> WITH THAT SAID YOU HAVE WILL BE SUSPENDED FOR TWO WEEKS FOR YOUR LAST ACTIONS. PLEASE REMOVE YOUR AVATAR FOR TWO WEEKS. FOR FURTHER QUESTIONS YOU MAY CONTACT ANTHONY (MRBIGGS). IT IS MY DUTY TO REPRIMAND THOSE THAT DISRESPECT MEMEBERS AND NON MEMBERS. THE ASSOCIATION WILL NOT TOLERATE ANY SUCH DOING. WE ARE ABOVE ALL THAT.


 I NEVER OFFENDEND ANY MEMBER OR PUT ANYONE ON BLAST BUT BETO FOR BEING A SHADY ASS BITCH AND WHEN YOU FLAME HIM HE RUNS TO TELL SOMEONE , AND HEARSE DRIVER I WAS TIRED OF HIM BEING A PUSSY AND NOT BUILDING CAUSE SOMEONE MADE FUN OF HIS DASH ON HIS LE CAB ! IT WAS ALL IN FUN ! BUT I GUESS SINCE BETO UPSETS I AM NOLONGER WANTED AS A MEMBER ! 
SO WITH THAT BEING SAID ! LATER ! BETO TAKE YOUR 2 WEEKS DRY YOUR TEARS AND PUT A BAND AID ON THAT HURTING ASS I WON'T BOTHER COMEING BACK IF YOU BITCH ASS CAN'T STAND UP FOR YOUR SELF AND HANDLE YOUR ON SHIT !
[/quote]

:0 :0 :angry: 
DAMN THIS IS A HARD ONE!!!!! MCBA IS LOSING ONE OF ITS CHEIFS IN MY OPINION!! I BELEIVE MINI HAS DONE ALOT FOR THIS SITE. AS MUCH AS HE BUILDS AND THE EYE FOR DETAIL HE HAS. HE HAS INSPIRED ALOT OF PPL ON HERE TO BUILD BETTER. ANYBODY THAT DISAGREES IS TRIPPIN!!!! ALL THE TECHS, ALL THE TIPS, ETC. HE DID FOR THE BOARD. HE COULD'VE SAID "FUCK YOU GUYS. FIGURE IT OUT ON YOUR OWN".... PERSONALLY IF SOMEONE BURNS ME AND NOTHING CAN BE SETTLED, HELL YEAH I'MA PUT'EM ON BLAST. ESPECIALLY WHEN THEIR TRYING TO SELL PRODUCT TO OTHER PPL ON HERE. WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE REWARDS FOR THE CONTEST?????? IF NO REWARDS WERE PAID UP THEN THAT MAKES THE PROVIDER LOOK STUPID AND DISCREDITS ANY OTHER OFFERS AND OR BUSINESS IN MY EYES!! YOU OFFER, MAN UP AND PAY UP!!!!! I UNDERSTAND WANTING TO KEEP A CLEAN IMAGE AND THATS COOL. LIKE YOU SAID ITS A FAMILY AND THERE WILL BE FIGHTS FROM TIME TO TIME. WE'RE ALL HUMANS. IF PPL CAN'T HANDLE THEIR OWN BATTLES AND HAVE TO BRING A TANK TO A GUN FIGHT, MAYBE THEIR THE ONES THAT NEED TO BE CHECKED OUT!!!! HANDLE YOUR OWN, BUILD YOUR OWN AND IF YOU CAN'T, JUST BUY'EM!!..LOLOL. WELL THIS IS MY OPINION AND MINE ONLY!!! THIS IS IN NOWAY A SHOT AT MCBA!!! I GOT MAD RESPECT FOR THEM AND ITS MEMBERS. I WOULD HOPE THEY WOULD HAVE THE SAME RESPECT FOR ME AND CUSTOM BUILDERS!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2007, 04:49 PM~6893102
> *M. minidreams
> C. can
> B. be
> A. an asshole
> 
> thats  on  be  half  of them  haters  !
> *


LOL! I guess is what got be booted ! LOL !


----------



## Pokey

:angry:


----------



## modeltech

DAMN!!!!whats up with all the shit around here!! we are all homies, and i just want to build!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raystrey

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: raystrey, dee q, 60T3M, Pokey, betoscustoms, southeastrollin, Minidreams Inc.


hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 03:00 PM~7002592
> *** This topic was started to show case M.C.B.A. members hard work and builds ! All my pics are being delete as i am nolonger a member due to my actions ! For that i have to live with i guess ! ***


----------



## Pokey

I hate to see stuff like this happen. Oh well, this is a family, and sometimes families have disagreements. I'm sure the homies will work everything out like grown men.

Mini and Beto are both great people in my book! They have both helped me out when I needed it, and I am forever grateful to both of them. I just hope everything gets worked out.


----------



## LowandBeyond

group hug fools


----------



## MARINATE

:0 fool finally spoke up


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 12:58 PM~9081698
> *
> *



JUST KEEP IT REAL & SEND MY ESCALDE TRUCK


----------



## Reverend Hearse

*escalade... spell check... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

FIRST OFF LET ME START BY SAYING NO ONE EVER SAID YOU WERN'T PART OF M.C.B.A. IT WAS JUST A SUSPENSION. AFTER COMING IN HERE YESTERDAY AND TRYING TO FIX ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT WAS GOING ON . YOU HAVE TO START IT BACK UP AGAIN. IT JUST SEEN'S THAT EVERY TIME THERE IS A POST WAR , YOUR NAME IS IN IT. IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE TO LEAVE CAUSE OF THE SUSPENSION THEN THAT'S ON YOU BRO, THAT WILL BE YOUR DECISION AND YOUR DICISION ONLY. AS FOR WHAT FRED SAID I DON'T LOOK AT IT AS LOSING A CHEIF CAUSE WE ARE ALL ALIKE. WEATHER A PRO BUILDER OR ROOKIE, THAT'S THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN ME AND MOST OF THE BUILDER'S ON HER. TO ME SO IF DAVID WISHES TO LEAVE, IM NOT LOSING A CHEIF NOR PRO BUILDER I COULD CARE LESS . THE PART THAT HURT'S ME IS IM LOSING A BROTHER WICH IS MUCH WORST. I LOOK AT EVERYONE AS AN EQUIL NOT WHO'S BETTER OR WHO BUILD'S BETTER. THEIR IS A BUNCH OF BIG EGO'S ON THIS FORUM. I CAN TALK SHIT ALL THE TIME, BUT CHOSE NOT TOO. CAUSE I WASNT TAUGHT LIKE THAT, I NEVER PUT ANYONE PERSON DOWN CAUSE OF HIS, OR HER BUILDING ABILITY'S THAT WOULD BE WRONG, CAUSE I WAS ONCE A NOVIS. I JUST GET TIRED OF THIS SHIT AND HAVE TO TAKE A STAND. I TOLD BETO TO KEEP HIS PROBLEM'S OFF THE MAIN FORUM AND KEEP THEIR PROBLEM'S ON A PM OF PHONE CALL HE DID. HE SENT A PM AND GOT IT PUT ON BLAST WHEN IT WAS INTENDID FOR THE SOLE PERSON'S VIEW ONLY. I KNOW THERE ARE PM GOING AROUND AS WE SPEAK BUT I DON'T CARE. LIKE I SAID BEFORE , AS LONG AS IT AIN'T SAID TO MY FACE OR ON BLAST I DON'T GIVE A FUCK. IF YOU HAVE TO BE A PUSSY AND TALK BEHIND PEOPLE'S BACK'S THEN YOU KNOW YOURSELF WHAT KINDA PERSON YOU REALLY ARE AND I DON'T HAVE TO SAY ANYTHING. WE TREAT ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBER'S AS FAMILY AND MOST WILL TELL YOU I HAVE OPEND MY HOME TO THEM AND GAVE THEM MUCH LOVE. REMEMBER M.C.B.A. GO'S BEYOND LAY IT LOW AND THE COMPUTER WORLD, SO BEFORE ALL THE TALK START'S ABOUT US FALLING APART , THAT WILL "NEVER" HAPPEN. THIS IS ONLY ONE OF HUNDRED'S. 

M.C.B.A. PRES
MENACE.


----------



## modeltech

Alright!!!!!!!!!!!!! now lets build Homies!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 25 2007, 12:56 PM~9082213
> *Alright!!!!!!!!!!!!! now lets build Homies!!!!!!
> *


X-100


----------



## Models IV Life

THE PART THAT HURT'S ME IS IM LOSING A BROTHER WICH IS MUCH WORST. :thumbsup: VERY TRUE!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

people people can't we all get along :biggrin: 

as for what biggs said is true we are a family we should be united not against each 
other if mini has a problem with beto than keep it personal on the phone or pm's 
like biggs said. but if u put it on l.i.l then everybody gonna see it and think diff about the club and talk shit about us and make fun of us . but if mini wants to leave no hard feelings he still gonna be my buddy :biggrin: i learned alot from him scratch building to tech tips too lots of shit but i can't change his
mind or tell him what to do his a grown man. if both of u wanna act like kids then 
then both of u should be punished not one that's my opinion on this :biggrin: 


M.C.B.A MEMBER 

FRANK ?????????? :biggrin: 

------------------> AKA BIGDOGG323 <----------------------


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2007, 01:20 PM~9082943
> *people people can't we all get along  :biggrin:
> 
> as for what biggs said is true we are a family we should be united not against each
> other if mini has a problem with beto than keep it personal on the phone or pm's
> like biggs said. but if u put it on l.i.l then everybody gonna see it and think diff about the club and talk shit about us and make fun of us . but if mini wants to leave no hard feelings he still gonna be my buddy :biggrin: i learned alot from him scratch building to tech tips too lots of shit  but  i can't change his
> mind or tell him what to do  his a grown man. if both of u wanna act like kids then
> then both of u should be punished not one that's my opinion on this  :biggrin:
> M.C.B.A MEMBER
> 
> FRANK ??????????  :biggrin:
> 
> ------------------> AKA BIGDOGG323 <----------------------
> *


X-2 ON ALL THAT BRO, DON'T GET ME WRONG MINIS COOL, BUT SOMETIMES STUFF DOESN'T NEED TO BE OUT IN THE OPEN FOR OTHERE TOO SEE. BUT LIKE BIGDOGG SAID IT STARTS TO RILE UP EVERYBODY ELSE AND THEN THEY ALL WANT TO SAY SOMETHNIG ABOUT IT. YOU WIN SOME YOU LOSE SOME,JUST LIKE SPORTS,YOU DON;T KNOW HOW TO ACT RIGHT YOU GET BENCHED. ITS NOT ABOUT TAKING SIDES EITHER, BOTH BETO & MINI HAVE HELPED ME OUT ON ALOT OF THINGS, BUT MAKING TOPICS OR POSTING UP THINGS LIKE THIS JUST WORSENS THE SITUATION. THIS TO ME IS LIKE ONE BIG SOAPOPERA. :biggrin: 
OK SO I HAVE 2 CENTS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 alright guys, lets just make up and move on, i enjoy seeing the club grow, not fall apart..


----------



## bigdogg323

i got one question what the fuck is this all about anyways :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 25 2007, 01:56 PM~9082213
> *Alright!!!!!!!!!!!!! now lets build Homies!!!!!!
> *


just tried to put more paint on my merc and door , trunk lines still show :uh: .... and i sprayedf to much and couple runs .....so im gonna soak and re do :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i just got in homie.....  




> WELL IT SEEMS I AM NO LONGER WELCOMED AS A M.C.B.A. !
> APPERANTLY BETO DID NOT LIKE THE FACT THAT I POSTED HE GOT OVER ON ME WHEN YOU WORKED SOMETHING OUT OVER THE PHONE AND I SHIPPED BUT HE TURNED AROUND AND ROBBED ME ! OR THE FACT THAT I STATED HE OFFERED AWARDS FOR A CONTEST AND NEVER SHIPPED !
> 
> HERES THE EMAIL !
> 
> MINI, BIGGS APPOINTED ME RECRUITER FOR MBCA. EVERYONE GOES TO HIM FOR APPROVAL AND HE APPOINTS ME TO HANDLE IT. MBCA IS NOT ONLY ON BUILDING BUT ADDITUDE ALSO. I ALWAYS PUT DOWN MY AVATAR WHEN I AM SAYING SHIT TO ANYONE. THAT HAS CHANGED AND I HAVE BEEN WARN BY BIGGS NOT TO DISREPECT ANYONE. THERE ARE BUILDERS OUT THERE THAT BUILD BUT HAVE SHITY ADDITUDES.
> BIGGS HAS DECIDED TO SUSPEND OR/AND TERMINATE MEMBERS THAT STIR UP AND START SHIT.
> 
> WITH THAT SAID YOU HAVE WILL BE SUSPENDED FOR TWO WEEKS FOR YOUR LAST ACTIONS. PLEASE REMOVE YOUR AVATAR FOR TWO WEEKS. FOR FURTHER QUESTIONS YOU MAY CONTACT ANTHONY (MRBIGGS). IT IS MY DUTY TO REPRIMAND THOSE THAT DISRESPECT MEMEBERS AND NON MEMBERS. THE ASSOCIATION WILL NOT TOLERATE ANY SUCH DOING. WE ARE ABOVE ALL THAT.


 I NEVER OFFENDEND ANY MEMBER OR PUT ANYONE ON BLAST BUT BETO FOR BEING A SHADY ASS BITCH AND WHEN YOU FLAME HIM HE RUNS TO TELL SOMEONE , AND HEARSE DRIVER I WAS TIRED OF HIM BEING A PUSSY AND NOT BUILDING CAUSE SOMEONE MADE FUN OF HIS DASH ON HIS LE CAB ! IT WAS ALL IN FUN ! BUT I GUESS SINCE BETO UPSETS I AM NOLONGER WANTED AS A MEMBER ! 
SO WITH THAT BEING SAID ! LATER ! BETO TAKE YOUR 2 WEEKS DRY YOUR TEARS AND PUT A BAND AID ON THAT HURTING ASS I WON'T BOTHER COMEING BACK IF YOU BITCH ASS CAN'T STAND UP FOR YOUR SELF AND HANDLE YOUR ON SHIT !
[/quote]


----------



## raystrey

FRIDAY!!! :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## modeltech

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 26 2007, 09:33 AM~9088676
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

*ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 26 2007, 10:24 AM~9089037
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thank god!..Oh no Friday's almost over here on this side of the planet!! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

NAW I THOT IT WAS THURSDAY....





DUH ITS FRIDAY


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 26 2007, 10:25 AM~9089050
> *Thank god!..Oh no Friday's almost over here on this side of the planet!! :cheesy:
> *



WELL in that case! 

ITS SATURDAY you know what that means?! 
























YUP !
U can watch CARTOONS THE ENTIRE MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

those were the good old days

no responsibility :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 26 2007, 09:34 AM~9089099
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> those were the good old days
> 
> no responsibility :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Oct 26 2007, 10:34 AM~9089099-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> those were the good old days
> 
> no responsibility :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TIME MACHINE_@Oct 26 2007, 10:39 AM~9089123
> *:yes:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

I still do that! I have shit to do but I do that with my Girls Son. You know that type of shit you remember for EVER! GOOD TIMES


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 26 2007, 10:34 AM~9089099
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> those were the good old days
> 
> no responsibility :biggrin:
> *


Damn, bro stop using big R word....it makes me sick! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 26 2007, 12:44 PM~9089146
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I still do that! I have shit to do but I do that with my Girls Son. You know that type of shit you remember for EVER! GOOD TIMES
> *


I hear ya. Sometimes I sit with my boys ( 1 and 3 years) and just hang.

Its a great thing!!!


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 26 2007, 10:48 AM~9089178
> *Damn, bro stop using big R word....it makes me sick! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: What is that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 26 2007, 10:48 AM~9089178
> *Damn, bro stop using big R word....it makes me sick! :biggrin:
> *



yeah I don't like Rollerz Only either....j/k


----------



## 408models

*DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHICH UPTOP IS FOR THE 63 AND FOR THE 64???*
:happysad: 









POSTES IN RANDOM TOO, BUT JUST TO GET SEOM MORE INFO


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 26 2007, 09:59 AM~9089249
> *DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHICH UPTOP IS FOR THE 63 AND FOR THE 64???
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSTES IN RANDOM TOO, BUT JUST TO GET SEOM MORE INFO
> *


left is '63 and right '64. where yoou get those at


----------



## 408models

TWINN.


----------



## low4oshow

the one on the left is the 64 top


----------



## 408models

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BiggDeee

If im not mistaken the one on the left is for a 63 and the other smoother one is for a 64.


----------



## Models IV Life

HOW ABOUT SINCE THEIR BASICALLY BOTH THE SAME, THEY BOTH WORK FOR EACH CAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup: 4 U!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 26 2007, 02:34 PM~9090689
> *If im not mistaken the one on the left is for a 63 and the other smoother one is for a 64.
> *


You are correct sir! :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo

Wassup MCBA, just wanted to introduce the new kid on the block reppin the Hawaii chapter! I go by the name Gonzo, been building since I was 8, so almost 20 years next month. Started off building Hot rods, and a few years later moved to building lolos. I posted some of my builds in the Hawaii thread, and got a few projects on the table right now (dig cam is dead) will showcase my other builds/projects once I get the cam back up and running. Until then, Thanks for the invite, and Hawaii will be holding it down!!!! AuRyTe, Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo

bout time u post SOMETHING..... fukker..... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

welcome to the club...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2007, 12:45 AM~9104239
> *bout time u post SOMETHING..... fukker.....  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> welcome to the club......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 WELCOME!!!


so how many new members 

ME
ROLIINOLDSKOO
MISTA GONZO
?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 28 2007, 08:49 PM~9104257
> *X2 WELCOME!!!
> so how many new members
> 
> ME
> ROLIINOLDSKOO
> MISTA GONZO
> ?
> *


TIME MACHINE..... 

i dunno if there were any more.... buts lets make sure as this group we do our best to represent PROPER and be true BUILDERS..... 

AGREED?????


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2007, 12:52 AM~9104278
> *TIME MACHINE.....
> 
> i dunno if there were any more.... buts lets make sure as this group we do our best to represent PROPER and be true BUILDERS.....
> 
> AGREED?????
> *


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 28 2007, 11:45 PM~9104239
> *bout time u post SOMETHING..... fukker.....  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> welcome to the club......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: No worries bro like I posted, I got something for the March show. You already know what engine I'll be using, but the kit will be a mistery!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 29 2007, 06:40 AM~9104994
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 28 2007, 11:39 PM~9104222
> *Wassup MCBA, just wanted to introduce the new kid on the block reppin the Hawaii chapter! I go by the name Gonzo, been building since I was 8, so almost 20 years next month. Started off building Hot rods, and a few years later moved to building lolos. I posted some of my builds in the Hawaii thread, and got a few projects on the table right now (dig cam is dead) will showcase my other builds/projects once I get the cam back up and running. Until then, Thanks for the invite, and Hawaii will be holding it down!!!! AuRyTe, Gonz
> *


Welcome to the family brother!


----------



## Blue s10

Well I dont know if I welcomed everyone so whoever I missed welcome to M.C.B.A.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 08:19 AM~9072093
> *Pokey  !  nothing  was  pointed    to  you  at  all !  But  what  i  was  getting  at    was  some people  that    have  been  invited since    i  was  have  never  posted  a  build  or  haven't    produced    since  being  a  member !
> 
> Bro  you  build  at  a  slower  pace  and  i understand  that !  But  i  was  just  tring to  point  out    some  shit !    Just  cause  you  were  invited  doesn't  mean  you    now  have  nothing  to  prove  !  Just  look at  all  the  members  here  !  Some  are  wild  builders,  some  are  common  builders  ,  and  some  are  study  builders !  BUT THEN  WE  HAVE  MEMBERS  THAT  DONT  BUILD  AT  ALL !
> 
> I  feel    that  some  people  are  like  salesman  and  push  and  push    till  the  get you  to  buy  then  don't  hold up  the terms  of  the  sale  !
> A  few  slow  members  that  don't  produce  much    but  when  they  do  are  great  builds  !  Please  don't  take  offence  Shawn  !  here's  how  i  rate    are  members !
> 
> WHY  BE  A  MEMBER    IF  YOUR  NOT  A  BUILDER  !    STOP  SAYING    I  GOT  BUILDERS  BLOCK  AN  HOUR  AFTER  BECOMIN  A  MEMBER    OR  SAY  YOUR  NOT  POSTIN  ANYMORE  CAUSE  BECAUSE    PEOPLE  DON'T  SAY    ANYTHING    OR  WHEN THEY  DO  YOU  GET  BUTT  HURT !  </span>  Your  a  member  a  MODEL  CLUB  on  a  MODEL  FORUM  !  This  ain't  the  chatty  Kathy  network  !
> *



:angry: my only builds are posted on lil. we cant all be prodigys. hurry on back to the club :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

I think this is #4 this year


----------



## 408models

*WELCOME* :thumbsup: 

TO ALL THE NEW MEMBERS


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 28 2007, 11:39 PM~9104222
> *Wassup MCBA, just wanted to introduce the new kid on the block reppin the Hawaii chapter! I go by the name Gonzo, been building since I was 8, so almost 20 years next month. Started off building Hot rods, and a few years later moved to building lolos. I posted some of my builds in the Hawaii thread, and got a few projects on the table right now (dig cam is dead) will showcase my other builds/projects once I get the cam back up and running. Until then, Thanks for the invite, and Hawaii will be holding it down!!!! AuRyTe, Gonz
> *




welcome homeslice!!


----------



## Blue s10

lookin good doc


----------



## Pokey

Damn Doc, excellent work on that '61, looks beautiful!

BTW, the clear backup lights go in the middle! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 30 2007, 09:31 AM~9112908
> *Damn Doc, excellent work on that '61, looks beautiful!
> 
> BTW, the clear backup lights go in the middle! :biggrin:
> *


yeah ive been told, they'll be getting fixed tonight :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 30 2007, 07:38 AM~9112962
> *yeah ive been told, they'll be getting fixed tonight :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS GREAT DR.!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Clean build homie.


----------



## drnitrus

Thanks homies!


----------



## bigdogg323

hey doc....... that 61 bubble top looks badass bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo

:thumbsup: for the 61!!! Nice color combo....


----------



## MARINATE

HAPPY HALLOWEEN HOMIES..MAKE SURE YOU GUYS TAKE THE SQUIRELLS "KIDS" OUT TONIGHT!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2007, 04:39 AM~9120859
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN HOMIES..MAKE SURE YOU GUYS TAKE THE SQUIRELLS "KIDS" OUT TONIGHT!
> *


One of our foremen took a vacation day today, so I gotta work a 14 hour shift tonight! :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 31 2007, 06:44 AM~9120985
> *One of our foremen took a vacation day today, so I gotta work a 14 hour shift tonight!  :angry:
> *



:angry: DAM THAT SUCKS..MAKE THE FOREMAN BUY YOUR DAUGHTER SOME KANDY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## modeltech

another build homies!!


----------



## lonnie

nice build sweeeeeeeeet ride :worship:


----------



## ElRafa

That is too clean


----------



## bigdogg323

THATS A BADASS CATALINA MODELTECH


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2007, 02:08 PM~9125844
> *THATS A BADASS CATALINA MODELTECH
> *


x-2


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 31 2007, 06:54 PM~9126488
> *x-2
> *


x3 Really nice


----------



## modeltech

thank homies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo

Very clean build. Love the color thats on the roof....


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD MODELTECH............................................................MORNING HOMIES!


----------



## modeltech

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RaiderPride

That's a clean Catalina...... love the color combo....


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave:


----------



## drnitrus

what up :wave:


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

red x's


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2007, 11:29 AM~9130685
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2007, 10:28 AM~9130672
> *
> *


Mini, you're too funny.....anything new going on??


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 1 2007, 10:28 AM~9130672-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2007, 10:29 AM~9130685
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Get To Work!


----------



## BODINE

:wave: MINI

i guess you done your time :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2007, 09:28 AM~9130672
> *
> *


 :nono: :biggrin: let's break him out lol.................


----------



## maxxteezy

how do you become a member of this club?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 2 2007, 11:51 PM~9144215
> *how do you become a member of this club?
> *


----------



## maxxteezy

seriously...do you have to prove your skills as worthy?


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 4 2007, 01:16 AM~9149948
> *seriously...do you have to prove your skills as worthy?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## maxxteezy

thats no problem...been winning 1st place trophies since the 6th grade. staight outta kck...ask minidreams why they created a hopper/dancer cat. in kc/mo


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 4 2007, 01:34 AM~9149979
> *thats no problem...been winning 1st place trophies since the 6th grade. staight outta kck...ask minidreams why they created a hopper/dancer cat. in kc/mo
> *


i'TS NOT ABOUT WINNING 1ST PALCE or any place for that matter i'ts about showing that you do the damm thang you have love for the plastic. build for you and nobody else. It don't hafta be perfect but you put heart in it! That'a what matters! Take for instance I'ma slow ass builder put I put my all into it! Then when Mr. Biggs Thows You an invite your in! So show us what you Got!


----------



## maxxteezy

cool. I was just curious. I've always loved the plastic. I'll just keep updating my thread with new progress for everyone to check out. I'm not a bragger, just didn't understand why no one would tell me, its tougher than becoming a mason!lol!


----------



## tatman

:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Well i guess this belongs in here now.... :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 4 2007, 03:27 PM~9152445
> *Well i guess this belongs in here now.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looked realy good at the show homie!


----------



## Smallz

Thanks Tatman.


----------



## tatman

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 4 2007, 12:27 PM~9152445
> *Well i guess this belongs in here now.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 welcome aboard homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WISH EVERYONE WOULD HAVE STAYED TO TAKE THIS PIC..NEXT TIME








ME, BIGG DEE, BIGGS, BIGDOGG...AND YES I WAS TIRED ASS FUCK  

ALSO SOME PICS OF BIGGS 57


----------



## tatman

ALSO SOME PICS OF BIGGS 57 











ELVIS?


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## BiggDeee

*WELCOME TO THE FAM SCLAMOOVIN22!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE* :biggrin: damn dog u got a long ass name :uh:


----------



## twinn

> *WELCOME TO THE FAM SCLAMOOVIN22!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE* :biggrin:
> X2


----------



## Smallz

Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 4 2007, 09:20 PM~9154767
> *WELCOME TO THE FAM SCLAMOOVIN22!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :biggrin: damn dog u got a long ass name :uh:
> *


x2 man, welcome to the family!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 4 2007, 10:20 PM~9154767
> *WELCOME TO THE FAM SCLAMOOVIN22!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :biggrin: damn dog u got a long ass name :uh:
> *


x2 again :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: :around: :wave: WHAT UP FAM. EARLY MORNING CREW :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHAT UP! You have a good trip out to Cali fool !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2007, 05:59 AM~9156291
> *WHAT  UP!     You  have  a  good  trip   out  to   Cali    fool !
> *


 YEA WE DID IT WAS TO SHORT, GOING BACK IN 2 WEEKS, VICTORVILLE IS THAT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 5 2007, 06:10 AM~9156298
> * YEA WE DID IT WAS TO SHORT, GOING BACK IN 2 WEEKS, VICTORVILLE IS THAT WEKEND :biggrin:
> *


 LOL! Shit ! You going to have the new caddy done ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2007, 06:15 AM~9156304
> *LOL!  Shit  !  You  going  to  have  the  new  caddy  done ?
> *



:biggrin: ALL CHROMED OUT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Was Joes store packed ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2007, 06:18 AM~9156309
> *Was  Joes  store  packed  ?
> *


I GOT THERE WHEN THE SHOW WAS OVER :biggrin: IT'S ALL GOOD THOUGH WE'LL SEE THE HOMIES AGAIN


----------



## drnitrus

:angry: 
Ill make it out there one day.....


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 5 2007, 06:28 AM~9157333
> *:angry:
> Ill make it out there one day.....
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


me too.... 


:wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

morning :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: TRYING TO WAKE UP! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

Well I finally got another one finished. Nothing special but its done. More pics in my build topic.  Still need to add the embles when I get them.


----------



## BODINE

nice !!


----------



## lonnie

if it were a hardtop it it would look just like the ride in the movie set it off nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

nice ride bro!!!


----------



## Blue s10

Thanks guys. Figured I better start getting some builds out so I can get on mini's builder list :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Nov 7 2007, 07:13 AM~9174173
> *Thanks guys. Figured I better start getting some builds out so I can get on mini's builder list :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

'62 looks killer bro, love it!!!

I gotta ask though, you said you were going to add the emblems as soon as you get them? I thought you were supposed to remove the molded-in emblems before you add PE emblems? 

At any rate, it looks DAMN GOOD, I hope the emblems don't give you any problems.


----------



## lowridermodels

hey that six-duece looks sweet!


----------



## bigdogg323

62 rag looks saweeeeeeeeeeet s-10 keep it up homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE DUECE S10 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 7 2007, 09:53 AM~9175037
> *'62 looks killer bro, love it!!!
> 
> I gotta ask though, you said you were going to add the emblems as soon as you get them? I thought you were supposed to remove the molded-in emblems before you add PE emblems?
> 
> At any rate, it looks DAMN GOOD, I hope the emblems don't give you any problems.
> *



I dont know, never used them. Im not sure I could even get them in the right spot without the old ones :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

lol, i usually sand them down, but not remove them. just so you can barely see the ghost image of them after you paint. then you can line up the photoetch pieces easier.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep and apply them with clear enamel.... no ''frosting'' like super glue.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Blue s10+Nov 7 2007, 03:13 AM~9174173-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Figured I better start getting some builds out so I can get on mini's builder list :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd: :werd:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Nov 7 2007, 09:05 PM~9180985
> *yep and apply them with clear enamel.... no ''frosting'' like super glue.....
> *


thanks for the tip... i always wondered bout that... :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BLUE s10 ! What i posted up the other day was to do what you did here ! GET TO BUILDING AGAIN! Its members like ** 2 post up ** That on here everyday but not building LOL ! 


As far as the photo etch talkin in here i do what ryan does when i use photo etch ! 


Sand it dont enought to be flat but still there where it shows ! I use ANNIES fabric glue then clear over the photo etch ! I found it you did it on top of the clear it dont get a good bond and it will pop off ! 

Hope to see you all building more ! 



And to all the KC members of M.C.B.A. ! I am planning a bullshit and build in Jan. 08 !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 10:44 AM~9182990
> *BLUE  s10  !  What  i posted  up  the  other  day    was  to  do  what  you  did  here  !  GET TO BUILDING AGAIN!  Its  members  like  ** 2 post  up ** That  on  here  everyday  but  not  building  LOL !
> As  far    as  the  photo etch    talkin  in here  i    do  what  ryan  does  when i  use  photo etch !
> Sand  it    dont  enought  to  be  flat    but  still  there  where  it  shows !  I  use  ANNIES  fabric  glue    then  clear    over    the  photo etch  !  I  found  it  you  did  it  on top  of  the  clear  it  dont  get  a  good  bond  and  it  will pop  off !
> 
> Hope  to  see  you  all  building    more  !
> And  to  all  the  KC  members  of  M.C.B.A.  !  I  am  planning  a  bullshit  and  build    in  Jan.  08  !*



building bullshit??? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well since i am the KC chapter leader I am going to get the KC members back to building ! 


I have my booth set up where they can come and use all my PPG, Dupont, Matrix, My real flake , and my Automotive clear ! 

I got the hobby room set up with 3 working areas so they can have a spot to build ! I am offering them what ever they need to get back to building !

They will have everything they need here except for their Kits, Wheels, and BMF ! Other then that i will have everything on hand ! SO NO MORE EXCUSES FOR NOT BUILDING ! 

In 08 the KC members should have at least 4 new builds for this year ! I am opening the hobby room up to them and get this chapter building ! 



I wanted to set a build profile up but after speacking to BIGGS , we just need to get them building ! And to get to a level where they are putting there best out there ! 


So i took it upon my self to say GET IT TOGHTER AND GET OVER HERE ! LOL !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 02:29 PM~9183225
> *Well    since  i  am  the  KC  chapter    leader    I  am    going  to  get  the  KC  members  back  to  building  !
> I  have  my  booth    set up  where  they  can  come   and  use  all  my    PPG,  Dupont, Matrix, My  real  flake  ,    and  my  Automotive  clear  !
> 
> I  got  the  hobby  room  set  up    with  3  working    areas    so  they  can    have  a  spot  to  build  !    I  am  offering them    what  ever  they  need  to  get  back  to  building  !
> 
> They    will  have  everything  they  need  here    except    for  their  Kits,  Wheels,  and  BMF  !    Other  then  that    i  will  have  everything  on hand  !  SO  NO  MORE  EXCUSES    FOR  NOT BUILDING  !
> 
> In  08  the  KC  members    should  have  at  least  4  new  builds  for  this  year  !  I  am  opening  the  hobby    room  up  to  them  and  get    this  chapter  building  !
> I  wanted  to  set  a  build  profile  up  but  after  speacking  to  BIGGS ,    we  just  need  to  get  them  building  !  And  to  get  to  a  level    where  they    are  putting  there  best  out there  !
> So  i  took  it  upon  my self  to  say      GET  IT TOGHTER  AND  GET  OVER  HERE  !  LOL !
> *


i take it, youll be the one doin the mock ups :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 12:29 PM~9183225
> *Well    since  i  am  the  KC  chapter    leader    I  am    going  to  get  the  KC  members  back  to  building  !
> I  have  my  booth    set up  where  they  can  come  and  use  all  my    PPG,  Dupont, Matrix, My  real  flake  ,    and  my  Automotive  clear  !
> 
> I  got  the  hobby  room  set  up    with  3  working    areas    so  they  can    have  a  spot  to  build  !    I  am  offering them    what  ever  they  need  to  get  back  to  building  !
> 
> They    will  have  everything  they  need  here    except    for  their  Kits,  Wheels,  and  BMF  !    Other  then  that    i  will  have  everything  on hand  !  SO  NO  MORE  EXCUSES    FOR  NOT BUILDING  !
> 
> In  08  the  KC  members    should  have  at  least  4  new  builds  for  this  year  !  I  am  opening  the  hobby    room  up  to  them  and  get    this  chapter  building  !
> I  wanted  to  set  a  build  profile  up  but  after  speacking  to  BIGGS ,    we  just  need  to  get  them  building  !  And  to  get  to  a  level    where  they    are  putting  there  best  out there  !
> So  i  took  it  upon  my self  to  say      GET  IT TOGHTER  AND  GET  OVER  HERE  !  LOL !
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 7 2007, 03:54 PM~9177802
> *lol, i usually sand them down, but not remove them. just so you can barely see the ghost image of them after you paint. then you can line up the photoetch pieces easier.
> *


hey ryan what kind of glue u use to glue pe parts


----------



## modeltech

damn i need to move to KC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats a cool deal Mini. :0 Most of you guys in the same town? 
Like me, Ryan, Shawn and shannon, we are all hours away from each other.  
I'm going to try to stop by Ryans house this weekend and peek in on some of his ol ladys badass rides. :biggrin: LOL.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 8 2007, 02:32 PM~9183264
> *damn i need to move to KC!!!  :biggrin:
> *


the only downside about that is hearin dave talk the whole time :roflmao:
j/k bro :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey I have a club Challenge ! 

come the frist of the year we do a SAME KIT BUILD with in the club ! 


We all start with a common kit that are the same Like the amt 300 , or the revell 63 impala , SOmething that can be bought cheap and easy and we do are own thing ! 

I will get little plates made up saying everyones name so you can your name to it ! And when the M.C.B.A. web site is up and going full speed an album can be put together with the Club build car ! 

No time limit just the same exact kit we all agree on !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 8 2007, 02:34 PM~9183275
> *thats a cool deal Mini.    :0    Most of you guys in the same town?
> Like me, Ryan, Shawn and shannon,  we are all hours away from each other.
> I'm going to try to stop by Ryans house this weekend and peek in on some of his ol ladys badass rides.   :biggrin:  LOL.
> *


she only has 1 and thats ryan, and u can enjoy all the peeking you want :0


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 8 2007, 12:34 PM~9183275
> *thats a cool deal Mini.    :0    Most of you guys in the same town?
> Like me, Ryan, Shawn and shannon,  we are all hours away from each other.
> I'm going to try to stop by Ryans house this weekend and peek in on some of his ol ladys badass rides.  :biggrin:  LOL.
> *



oh so right bro!! if we were closer i would be buggin ya all the time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 11:35 AM~9183293
> *she only has 1 and thats ryan, and u can enjoy all the peeking you want  :0
> *



shit son. She builds better stuff than me and you put together. And those are just mock ups. :0 :0 

She probally better than Ryan himself. Thats why he don't post none of her builds. :biggrin: JK bro.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 10:29 AM~9183225
> *Well    since  i  am  the  KC  chapter    leader    I  am    going  to  get  the  KC  members  back  to  building  !
> I  have  my  booth    set up  where  they  can  come  and  use  all  my    PPG,  Dupont, Matrix, My  real  flake  ,    and  my  Automotive  clear  !
> 
> I  got  the  hobby  room  set  up    with  3  working    areas    so  they  can    have  a  spot  to  build  !    I  am  offering them    what  ever  they  need  to  get  back  to  building  !
> 
> They    will  have  everything  they  need  here    except    for  their  Kits,  Wheels,  and  BMF  !    Other  then  that    i  will  have  everything  on hand  !  SO  NO  MORE  EXCUSES    FOR  NOT BUILDING  !
> 
> In  08  the  KC  members    should  have  at  least  4  new  builds  for  this  year  !  I  am  opening  the  hobby    room  up  to  them  and  get    this  chapter  building  !
> I  wanted  to  set  a  build  profile  up  but  after  speacking  to  BIGGS ,    we  just  need  to  get  them  building  !  And  to  get  to  a  level    where  they    are  putting  there  best  out there  !
> So  i  took  it  upon  my self  to  say      GET  IT TOGHTER  AND  GET  OVER  HERE  !  LOL !
> *


fuck it dave i'm down to go to ur house for freestuff :biggrin: 

anybody else he'll even will paint ur cars to :biggrin: 





















j/k dave good idea


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 12:31 PM~9183249
> *i take it, youll be the one doin the mock ups  :0
> *


what i do aren't mock ups ! I stage building ! LOL! Mock ups are for people that wont finish ! ** KB ** But mine are pre stage builds ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 02:39 PM~9183338
> *what i  do    aren't  mock ups  !  I  stage  building  !  LOL!    Mock ups  are  for  people  that  wont  finish  !  **  KB  **      But    mine  are  pre  stage  builds  !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i knew he was gonna be in there somewhere.. or scooby :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 8 2007, 02:38 PM~9183330
> *shit son.  She builds better stuff than me and you put together.  And those are just mock ups.  :0  :0
> 
> She probally better than Ryan himself.  Thats why he don't post none of her builds.    :biggrin:    JK bro.
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: dont forget to test drive the cutty like ur interested in buying it


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 12:38 PM~9183332
> *fuck it dave i'm down to go to ur house for freestuff  :biggrin:
> 
> anybody else he'll even will paint ur cars to  :biggrin:
> j/k dave good idea
> *



I already got to take care of Hearse Driver! :angry: 

But it won't always be free ! When supplies get low we will all have to chip in !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 10:35 AM~9183292
> *Hey  I    have  a  club  Challenge  !
> 
> come  the  frist  of  the  year    we    do a  SAME  KIT BUILD    with  in the  club !
> We  all  start  with a  common  kit    that  are    the  same    Like  the  amt  300 ,  or  the    revell  63  impala  ,  SOmething that  can  be  bought  cheap  and  easy  and  we  do  are  own thing  !
> 
> I  will  get    little  plates  made  up    saying  everyones  name  so you  can  your  name  to  it  !  And  when  the  M.C.B.A.    web  site  is  up  and  going  full  speed  an  album  can  be  put  together    with    the  Club  build  car !
> 
> No  time  limit    just  the  same  exact    kit  we  all  agree  on  !
> *


sounds but  but i like the plates idea :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 12:39 PM~9183338
> *what i  do    aren't  mock ups  !  I  stage  building  !  LOL!    Mock ups  are  for  people  that  wont  finish  !  **  KB  **      But    mine  are  pre  stage  builds  !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 12:35 PM~9183292
> *Hey  I    have  a  club  Challenge  !
> 
> come  the  frist  of  the  year    we    do a  SAME  KIT BUILD    with  in the  club !
> We  all  start  with a  common  kit    that  are    the  same    Like  the  amt  300 ,  or  the    revell  63  impala  ,  SOmething that  can  be  bought  cheap  and  easy  and  we  do  are  own thing  !
> 
> I  will  get    little  plates  made  up    saying  everyones  name  so you  can  your  name  to  it  !  And  when  the  M.C.B.A.    web  site  is  up  and  going  full  speed  an  album  can  be  put  together    with    the  Club  build  car !
> 
> No  time  limit    just  the  same  exact    kit  we  all  agree  on  !
> *




david are you talkin about one car getting passed around???? or i car per member??? either way i am down with it!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 12:35 PM~9183292
> *Hey  I    have  a  club  Challenge  !
> 
> come  the  frist  of  the  year    we    do a  SAME  KIT BUILD    with  in the  club !
> We  all  start  with a  common  kit    that  are    the  same    Like  the  amt  300 ,  or  the    revell  63  impala  ,  SOmething that  can  be  bought  cheap  and  easy  and  we  do  are  own thing  !
> 
> I  will  get    little  plates  made  up    saying  everyones  name  so you  can  your  name  to  it  !  And  when  the  M.C.B.A.    web  site  is  up  and  going  full  speed  an  album  can  be  put  together    with    the  Club  build  car !
> 
> No  time  limit    just  the  same  exact    kit  we  all  agree  on  !
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 10:41 AM~9183365
> *I  already  got  to  take  care  of  Hearse Driver! :angry:
> 
> But    it  won't  always  be  free  !      When    supplies  get    low  we  will    all  have  to  chip  in  !
> *


that sucks :angry: 

i'll bring the chips :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 11:40 AM~9183359
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: dont forget to test drive the cutty like ur interested in buying it
> *



LOL. Just leave the camaro there and peel out back home in the cutt. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 8 2007, 02:53 PM~9183466
> *LOL.  Just leave the camaro there and peel out back home in the cutt.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen that pink one before.. looks good.. better than Hearse Driver :0


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 10:44 AM~9182990
> *BLUE  s10  !  What  i posted  up  the  other  day    was  to  do  what  you  did  here  !  GET TO BUILDING AGAIN!  Its  members  like  ** 2 post  up ** That  on  here  everyday  but  not  building  LOL !
> As  far    as  the  photo etch    talkin  in here  i    do  what  ryan  does  when i  use  photo etch !
> Sand  it    dont  enought  to  be  flat    but  still  there  where  it  shows !  I  use  ANNIES  fabric  glue    then  clear    over    the  photo etch  !  I  found  it  you  did  it  on top  of  the  clear  it  dont  get  a  good  bond  and  it  will pop  off !
> 
> Hope  to  see  you  all  building    more  !
> And  to  all  the  KC  members  of  M.C.B.A.  !  I  am  planning  a  bullshit  and  build    in  Jan.  08  !
> *



:biggrin: I know. Just fuckin' with ya. I see what your talkin' about and agree


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 8 2007, 12:48 PM~9183411
> *david are you talkin about one car getting passed around???? or i car per member??? either way i am down with it!! :biggrin:
> *



We all build the same kit ! Each 1 of us ! So at the web site they can open a CLUB BUILD PROJECT 08 and see like 15 of the same car but with every ones own talent in it ! 


We could just have fun with it ! Any style any way but WE ALL DO 1 ! From full to slammer ! What ever the member wanted to do ! 


I would also like to do a charity build ! Where we all build a kit and then have them put on eBay ! The money raised would go to a children's group or Diabetes foundation ! You Know something hopeful!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 11:35 AM~9183292
> *Hey  I    have  a  club  Challenge  !
> 
> come  the  frist  of  the  year    we    do a  SAME  KIT BUILD    with  in the  club !
> We  all  start  with a  common  kit    that  are    the  same    Like  the  amt  300 ,  or  the    revell  63  impala  ,  SOmething that  can  be  bought  cheap  and  easy  and  we  do  are  own thing  !
> 
> I  will  get    little  plates  made  up    saying  everyones  name  so you  can  your  name  to  it  !  And  when  the  M.C.B.A.    web  site  is  up  and  going  full  speed  an  album  can  be  put  together    with    the  Club  build  car !
> 
> No  time  limit    just  the  same  exact    kit  we  all  agree  on  !
> *



sound cool.  63 impala would be cool. :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 12:55 PM~9183488
> *We  all build  the  same  kit  !  Each  1  of  us    !  So  at the  web  site  they  can  open  a  CLUB  BUILD  PROJECT  08    and see  like  15  of  the  same  car  but  with  every ones  own  talent    in  it  !
> We  could    just  have  fun  with it  !  Any  style    any way    but  WE  ALL    DO  1  !    From  full  to    slammer  !  What  ever  the  member  wanted  to  do  !
> I  would  also  like  to  do  a  charity    build  !  Where  we  all  build  a  kit  and  then  have  them  put  on  eBay  !  The  money  raised    would  go  to    a  children's  group    or  Diabetes  foundation  !    You  Know  something    hopeful!
> *



cool!! i am down!!! sounds like a blast!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 11:55 AM~9183488
> *We  all build  the  same  kit  !  Each  1  of  us    !  So  at the  web  site  they  can  open  a  CLUB  BUILD  PROJECT  08    and see  like  15  of  the  same  car  but  with  every ones  own  talent    in  it  !
> We  could    just  have  fun  with it  !  Any  style    any way    but  WE  ALL    DO  1  !    From  full  to    slammer  !  What  ever  the  member  wanted  to  do  !
> I  would  also  like  to  do  a  charity    build  !  Where  we  all  build  a  kit  and  then  have  them  put  on  eBay  !  The  money  raised    would  go  to    a  children's  group    or  Diabetes  foundation  !    You  Know  something    hopeful!*



club shirts.


----------



## tyhodge07

Pokey, DoUgH, Kreator
:0 weird things sometimes.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 11:35 AM~9183292
> *Hey  I    have  a  club  Challenge  !
> 
> come  the  frist  of  the  year    we    do a  SAME  KIT BUILD    with  in the  club !
> We  all  start  with a  common  kit    that  are    the  same    Like  the  amt  300 ,  or  the    revell  63  impala  ,  SOmething that  can  be  bought  cheap  and  easy  and  we  do  are  own thing  !
> 
> I  will  get    little  plates  made  up    saying  everyones  name  so you  can  your  name  to  it  !  And  when  the  M.C.B.A.    web  site  is  up  and  going  full  speed  an  album  can  be  put  together    with    the  Club  build  car !
> 
> No  time  limit    just  the  same  exact    kit  we  all  agree  on  !
> *


Sounds good! I got a 300 waiting to be built. 

Come to think of it, I've got ALOT of stuff waiting to be built. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 8 2007, 12:58 PM~9183519
> *Sounds good! I got a 300 waiting to be built.
> 
> Come to think of it, I've got ALOT of stuff waiting to be built. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i got a couple also :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

How many members want to do a X-mas gift exchange ?


Has to be model related adn arounf the price of a common kit ! between 10- 15 value ! 


For example !

Model kit 
set of wheels
Paint brush set
paint set 
hobby knife set 
box of 100 blades
Twesser set 


Something useful and model related but with a value ! I can see Beto and Ryan sending some 1 a nice ass kit and the other person sending a 1.00 tube of glue in return ! LOL ! 


If intrested Pm names and address and get it set up ! The only one that will know who sending to who will be me and the person i give your address to !


----------



## bigdogg323

hey were all builders here none of this 300 or 63 impala shit those are kids kits 

lets do some hard kits are'nt we mcba members were nothing is to hard shit i'm 

down let's go for the gold :biggrin: 


















































let's do snap tight kits those are the hardest kits to build :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 12:55 PM~9183488
> *We  all build  the  same  kit  !  Each  1  of  us    !  So  at the  web  site  they  can  open  a  CLUB  BUILD  PROJECT  08    and see  like  15  of  the  same  car  but  with  every ones  own  talent    in  it  !
> We  could    just  have  fun  with it  !  Any  style    any way    but  WE  ALL    DO  1  !    From  full  to    slammer  !  What  ever  the  member  wanted  to  do  !
> I  would  also  like  to  do  a  charity    build  !  Where  we  all  build  a  kit  and  then  have  them  put  on  eBay  !  The  money  raised    would  go  to    a  children's  group    or  Diabetes  foundation  !    You  Know  something    hopeful!*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 11:03 AM~9183558
> *How  many  members  want  to  do  a  X-mas  gift  exchange  ?
> Has  to  be  model  related    adn  arounf  the    price  of  a  common  kit  !  between  10- 15    value  !
> For  example  !
> 
> Model kit
> set  of    wheels
> Paint  brush  set
> paint  set
> hobby  knife  set
> box  of  100 blades
> Twesser  set
> Something  useful    and    model  related  but  with a  value  !  I  can see  Beto    and  Ryan  sending  some  1  a  nice  ass  kit    and the  other  person  sending  a  1.00  tube  of  glue  in  return !  LOL !
> If  intrested  Pm    names  and  address  and  get  it  set  up  !  The  only  one  that will  know  who  sending to  who  will  be  me  and  the  person  i  give  your  address  to  !
> *



hey now ur creeping me out hno: hno: stop it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 12:04 PM~9183583
> *hey were all builders here none of this 300 or 63 impala shit those are kids kits
> 
> lets do some hard kits are'nt we mcba members were nothing is to hard shit i'm
> 
> down let's go for the gold  :biggrin:
> let's do snap tight kits those are the hardest kits to build  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
go for gold. :biggrin: 
Them pre painted metal kits are tough too. Damn like 4 screws man, I can't figure it out.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 01:03 PM~9183558
> *How  many  members  want  to  do  a  X-mas  gift  exchange  ?Has  to  be  model  related    adn  arounf  the    price  of  a  common  kit  !  between  10- 15    value  !
> For  example  !
> 
> Model kit
> set  of    wheels
> Paint  brush  set
> paint  set
> hobby  knife  set
> box  of  100 blades
> Twesser  set
> Something  useful    and    model  related  but  with a  value  !  I  can see  Beto    and  Ryan  sending  some  1  a  nice  ass  kit    and the  other  person  sending  a  1.00  tube  of  glue  in  return !  LOL !
> If  intrested  Pm    names  and  address  and  get  it  set  up  !  The  only  one  that will  know  who  sending to  who  will  be  me  and  the  person  i  give  your  address  to  !
> *


thats a good idea for you guys.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 01:04 PM~9183583
> *hey were all builders here none of this 300 or 63 impala shit those are kids kits
> 
> lets do some hard kits are'nt we mcba members were nothing is to hard shit i'm
> 
> down let's go for the gold  :biggrin:
> let's do snap tight kits those are the hardest kits to build  :biggrin:
> *


 I am down ! You ever see my 77 SanpTite monte !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 01:07 PM~9183615
> *I am  down !  You  ever  see  my  77  SanpTite  monte  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !!!


----------



## bigdogg323

:nono: :nono: members only


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 01:07 PM~9183615
> *I am  down !  You  ever  see  my  77  SanpTite  monte  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when did you build that?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 01:09 PM~9183631
> *:nono:  :nono: members only
> *


 :uh:


----------



## modeltech

wow, has mini had an aweakening???? 






























just jokin bro!!! lets do it!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:09 AM~9183638
> *:uh:
> *


oooooooooooh------------------->LOOK KB :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 01:12 PM~9183652
> *oooooooooooh------------------->LOOK KB :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 8 2007, 01:10 PM~9183647
> *wow, has mini had an aweakening????
> just jokin bro!!! lets do it!!
> *



Like the MR. BIGGS SAID ! WERE FAMILY FIRST THEN A CLUB ! 


I just want to find away we all can come together and rough up KB ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 01:14 PM~9183678
> *Like  the  MR. BIGGS    SAID  !  WERE    FAMILY    FIRST    THEN  A  CLUB  !
> I    just  want  to  find  away  we  all  can  come together  and  rough  up  KB !    :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 01:14 PM~9183678
> *Like  the  MR. BIGGS    SAID  !  WERE    FAMILY    FIRST    THEN  A  CLUB  !
> I    just  want  to  find  away  we  all  can  come together  and  rough  up  KB !    :biggrin:
> *


  


















:cheesy: j/k


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:14 AM~9183672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: <--------------------LOOK KB


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 01:14 PM~9183678
> *Like  the  MR. BIGGS    SAID  !  WERE    FAMILY    FIRST    THEN  A  CLUB  !
> I    just  want  to  find  away  we  all  can  come together  and  rough  up  KB !    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 01:09 PM~9183632
> *when did you build that?
> *


It was BETO BUILD ! I built it in 05 and sent it to Beto ! I think he might still have it in his SHOP DIO !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 11:14 AM~9183678
> *Like  the  MR. BIGGS    SAID  !  WERE    FAMILY    FIRST    THEN  A  CLUB  !
> I    just  want  to  find  away  we  all  can  come together  and  rough  up  KB !    :biggrin:
> *


GROUP HUG IN THE SHOWERS :biggrin: 






J/K GUYS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 01:16 PM~9183711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like KB has the CLAP !


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 01:18 PM~9183730
> *GROUP HUG IN THE SHOWERS  :biggrin:
> J/K GUYS
> *





:uh: :twak: 



























:biggrin: jokin bro!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 8 2007, 11:20 AM~9183741
> *:uh:  :twak:
> :biggrin: jokin bro!!!
> *


 :angry: 






:biggrin: 







 


IT'S COOL


----------



## BODINE

Are there any M.C.B.A. in florida?..or near florida panhandle

or shows?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 01:18 PM~9183730
> *GROUP HUG IN THE SHOWERS  :biggrin:
> J/K GUYS
> *


frank on LIL. :ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 01:18 PM~9183730
> *GROUP HUG IN THE SHOWERS  :biggrin:
> J/K GUYS
> *


wait till lalo sees this. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:23 AM~9183758
> *frank on LIL. :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS MORE LIKE THE ONE THAT WHIPS U UP STICKS U UP AND PLAYS POKE THE MAN


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 03:09 PM~9183638
> *:uh:
> *


just finish a build u can be than


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 01:25 PM~9183778
> *LOOKS MORE LIKE THE ONE THAT WHIPS U UP STICKS U UP AND PLAYS POKE THE MAN
> *


 :uh: 

your the one with the GROUP HUG IN THE SHOWERS comment.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 01:31 PM~9183790
> *just finish a build u can be than
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:24 AM~9183768
> *wait till lalo sees this. :0
> *


THAT'S OK HE'LL THINK IT'S YOU IN UR HOLLWEEN COSTUME :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 11:31 AM~9183790
> *just finish a build u can be than
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 01:33 PM~9183798
> *THAT'S OK HE'LL THINK IT'S YOU IN UR HOLLWEEN COSTUME  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:32 AM~9183792
> *:uh:
> 
> your the one with the GROUP HUG IN THE SHOWERS comment.
> *


 :uh: IT PAST :uh: :uh: :uh: DIDN'T GET IT


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:36 AM~9183819
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Memeber Plates ! Just some things i can add to the club !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

And 1's i am having made already ! 



























And Plates i made for my self that i already been using ! 










I can do almost any state in the US and some can be dated plates for the classic builds !

If you look at Rays plate I can get some Mexico plates but need to know which city in Mexico ! 

And The trim ring like on my plate can be on top , bottom , or both ! 


If you guys let me know where your from i can do a plate for you also ! 


THE LITTLE DETAILS HELP TURST ME !


----------



## BODINE

NICE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 8 2007, 02:23 PM~9184184
> *NICE
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 01:22 PM~9184171
> *Memeber    Plates  !  Just  some things  i  can  add  to  the  club !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT HAPPEND TO MINE?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 8 2007, 02:28 PM~9184224
> *WHAT HAPPEND TO MINE?
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy: :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 12:22 PM~9184171
> *Memeber    Plates  !  Just  some things  i  can  add  to  the  club !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIGDOGG :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10

:tears:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 02:22 PM~9184171
> *Memeber    Plates  !  Just  some things  i  can  add  to  the  club !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




dude that is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i need some!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raystrey

damn homie those are nice.

See if there is anything for Chihuahua , Mexico. 

let me know .


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Looks Kewl! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 8 2007, 01:51 PM~9184787
> *damn homie those are nice.
> 
> See if there is anything for Chihuahua , Mexico.
> 
> let me know .
> *


que onda paisano


----------



## kustombuilder

are you going to ask him for a hug in the shower too?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 07:26 PM~9186531
> *
> are you going to ask him for a hug in the shower too?
> *


KB I THOUGHT YOU GOT RID OF THAT SUGAR IN YOUR TANK.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 06:26 PM~9186531
> *
> are you going to ask him for a hug in the shower too?
> *


 :0 
nope i'm gonna ask him to dress u up in ur hollween costume and pimp u in juaritos :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

if u make for me can it be the older hawaii plates? the current ones have a damn rainbow.... :uh: 




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 10:22 AM~9184171
> *Memeber    Plates  !  Just  some things  i  can  add  to  the  club !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 01:22 PM~9184171
> *Memeber    Plates  !  Just  some things  i  can  add  to  the  club !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know we are all going to like to have one......If you have time it would be cool......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I need to know which state you guys live in ! The only 1's i could make are of guys i know where they lived !


----------



## Blue s10

Wyoming :biggrin: Bet Id be the only one of those


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 07:32 PM~9186592
> *:0
> nope i'm gonna ask him to dress u up in ur hollween costume and pimp u in juaritos  :cheesy:
> *



:uh: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: we don´t want none of that in juaritos homie...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

any of these will do for me.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Speedwa.../SAMPLE-HI.html


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Speedwa...leshowcase.html more plates for everyone....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

And then for time Machine !


----------



## mista_gonzo

For Time Machine, I think he would want "TMLESS".....

As for me, I'll take MRGONZ lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

LONBON? wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 07:35 PM~9186622
> *if u make for me can it be the older hawaii plates? the current ones have a damn rainbow....  :uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904

I'm in Cali....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 9 2007, 07:50 AM~9189423
> *LONBON?  wtf    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LO N B ON 


Lowandbeyond won't fit on plate ! So i shortin it up !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2007, 08:38 AM~9189973
> *LO N B ON
> Lowandbeyond    won't  fit  on  plate  !    So  i  shortin  it    up !
> *



lmao. it was just funny to read. I'm tired anyways. :biggrin: 

Looks like LON BON :cheesy: I guess just LOW would work, but don't matter to me. :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 9 2007, 10:51 AM~9190016
> *lmao.  it was just funny to read.  I'm tired anyways.    :biggrin:
> 
> Looks like  LON BON  :cheesy:    I guess just LOW would work,  but don't matter to me.  :biggrin:
> *


could go lwnbond just an idea


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

To me that n reads  Lawn Bond !

















































He smokes grass, Not mows it ! LOL!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2007, 11:10 AM~9190169
> *To  me  that  n  reads   Lawn  Bond  !
> 
> He  smokes    grass,    Not    mows  it  !  LOL!
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN+Nov 9 2007, 08:57 AM~9190055-->
> 
> 
> 
> could go  lwnbond just an idea
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2007, 09:10 AM~9190169
> *To  me  that  n  reads  Lawn  Bond
> *



LWNBYND


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2007, 09:10 AM~9190169
> *To  me  that  n  reads   Lawn  Bond  !
> 
> He  smokes    grass,    Not    mows  it  !  LOL!
> *




thats how I read it thats why it was so funny. :biggrin: 


don't know what your talking about in the 2nd part. :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Reverend Hearse

thats the shizzinet.... :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

almost.... hrsdrvr


----------



## MARINATE

FRIDAY NIGHT ROLL CALL! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

:wave:


----------



## lowridermodels

yo whud up marinate?


----------



## twinn

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 9 2007, 08:52 PM~9194383
> *FRIDAY NIGHT ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Blue s10+Nov 9 2007, 08:52 PM~9194386-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2007, 09:00 PM~9194423
> *yo whud up marinate?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHILLIN WORKING ON THIS BIG BODY
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2007, 09:01 PM~9194429
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 09:01 PM~9194431
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## old low&slo

evenin gentlemen 
is monteman gone for good ?????


----------



## Linc

NOPE! He's going by "sexyouup" now! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 9 2007, 08:14 PM~9194502
> *evenin gentlemen
> is monteman gone for good ?????
> *




I HOPE SO! YO PM ME OLD LOW SLO


----------



## BODINE




----------



## twinn

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 9 2007, 08:25 PM~9194963
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 9 2007, 09:29 PM~9194990
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 9 2007, 10:25 PM~9194963
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cast?


----------



## twinn

nope


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 9 2007, 10:34 PM~9195024
> *nope
> *


luv it anyways....keep us posted


----------



## MC562

THESE BELONG HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby




----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 9 2007, 11:46 PM~9195937
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 9 2007, 11:52 PM~9195975
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

:thumbsup: 

MC562 Did we meet at Pegasus??? :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: sup homies.... so who's the new guy?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

can we get an introduction we kno Biggs knows...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 9 2007, 11:56 PM~9196000
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> MC562 Did we meet at Pegasus???  :dunno:
> *


THE HOMIE ULISES.  HE WAS THERE.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 9 2007, 11:59 PM~9196022
> *THE HOMIE ULISES.  HE WAS THERE.
> *



OK I think I know who it is!



Welcome HOmie Glad you Finally got an account! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 9 2007, 10:43 PM~9195912
> *THESE BELONG HERE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Pics aint all that good but niether are mine. I know what ur cars look like in person. Welcome homie.


----------



## Blue s10

Another one down. Tried out an adjustable rear suspension.


----------



## modeltech

lookin good blues10!! this one is your nicest!!!! CCCLEEAAAANNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 10 2007, 07:04 AM~9196944
> *lookin good blues10!! this one is your nicest!!!! CCCLEEAAAANNNNNNNN!!!
> *


x2, looks damn good!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 9 2007, 11:43 PM~9195912
> *THESE BELONG HERE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice builds!

Welcome to LIL!


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Nov 10 2007, 07:04 AM~9196944-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good blues10!! this one is your nicest!!!! CCCLEEAAAANNNNNNNN!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pokey_@Nov 10 2007, 10:36 AM~9197490
> *x2, looks damn good!
> *


Thanks guys.


----------



## Mr Biggs

DAM BLUE THAT 61 RAG CAME OUT CLEAN BRO. ALL THE RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD FELLA'S. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 10 2007, 09:16 AM~9197909
> *
> X-2
> 
> that 61 is KLEAN!!! what paint you use for it???*


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 12:28 PM~9197956
> *
> X-2
> 
> that 61 is KLEAN!!! what paint you use for it???
> *


x3


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 12:28 PM~9197956
> *
> X-2
> 
> that 61 is KLEAN!!! what paint you use for it???
> *


Hell yeah, clean as hell!

Looks like he used Tamiya pearl white.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! See A little heat on Blue S10 has him doing nice things ! Way to go BLUE That 61 is looking real nice ! And I like the diamond hex cap !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2007, 01:46 PM~9198379
> *LOL!    See  A  little heat  on  Blue S10    has  him  doing  nice  things  !  Way  to  go  BLUE    That  61  is  looking  real  nice !  And  I  like  the  diamond  hex  cap !
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

He had posted in a few post back the other day that the comments that i posted got him build a little ! It was all in good fun BIGGS !


----------



## Blue s10

Thanks everybody :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Nov 10 2007, 01:49 PM~9198412-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2007, 02:00 PM~9198501
> *He had  posted in  a  few  post  back  the  other  day    that  the  comments  that  i  posted  got  him  build a  little  !  It  was  all in  good  fun    BIGGS  !
> *


Yeah its all good. Minis scheme worked. He was right, if we're invited into this club we should definitely be showing why, at least I think.  

I wont be posting progress pics anymore until the build is done. I think it was cursing my builds.



hno:


----------



## MKD904

New one to Add....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice and clean bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Looks good bro!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

me likey....


----------



## Blue s10

That fucker is nice MKD


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 11:06 PM~9201191
> *nice a clean bro!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 09:38 PM~9195049
> *luv it anyways....keep us posted
> *


Thanks for all the comments homies.


----------



## Pokey

Lovin' that wagon MKD!!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 11 2007, 12:02 AM~9201167
> *New one to Add....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Very nice, i like this alot!!! super clean build bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Blue s10+Nov 10 2007, 01:31 AM~9196433-->
> 
> 
> 
> Another one down. Tried out an adjustable rear suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MKD904_@Nov 10 2007, 11:02 PM~9201167
> *New one to Add....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VERY NICE HOMIES!


----------



## twinn

X2 :0


----------



## drnitrus

:wave: 

what up homies!!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

THEY BOTH LOOK GOOD HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

And another one :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 10 2007, 10:02 PM~9201167
> *New one to Add....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did'nt i see this one today


----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## julian blea

that wagon is bad ass bro..wat kind of rims are those???????


----------



## BiggDeee

the Rims are Pegasus with the new tires. AS far as the number I dont remember but its the only set they sell witha Gold lip, then i just put the gold KnockOffs


----------



## rollinoldskoo

rides look klean as always homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:wave: :wave: hi guys..... took most of the weekend off...


----------



## BiggDeee

What up RO! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well u all kno me..... i started another project this weekend... :uh: :uh: but i'm broke as hell so i can't buy new batteries for my cam so no pics....   but payday is tomorow so i should finally be able to send some packages out that are gettin late and i'm just glad the homies are patient with me...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 12:06 AM~9262866
> *well u all kno me..... i started another project this weekend...  :uh:  :uh:  but i'm broke as hell so i can't buy new batteries for my cam so no pics....      but payday is tomorow so i should finally be able to send some packages out that are gettin late and i'm just glad the homies are patient with me...
> *


just go to wally world and buy the rechargable ones.. like 8 bucks for 2 or 4 batts and the charger in the cam section. svae ya money in the long run.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea thats my plan..... for tomorrow..... i got $3 in my wallet right now... saving it for my morning coffee.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 12:18 AM~9262992
> *yea thats my plan..... for tomorrow..... i got $3 in my wallet right now... saving it for my morning coffee.....
> *


man, i miss coffee.. u just reminded me to grab the new one from my moms, lol.. i drink the caramel latte coffee with vanilla creamer.. its real good.. thats the only way and kind ill drink as for coffee


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sounds like a ****** coffee.... :roflmao: :roflmao: i drink Kona Classic with a little hazelnut creamer....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 12:24 AM~9263047
> *sounds like a ****** coffee....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i drink Kona Classic with a little hazelnut creamer....
> *


no, basically its a caramel flavored coffee.. something like a capiccino but coffee taste still


----------



## chris mineer

new to the fam.. this is what im worrking on..


----------



## drnitrus

welcoma aboard homie!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 19 2007, 10:06 PM~9263468
> *new to the fam.. this is what im worrking  on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats homie you got some clean builds


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 20 2007, 01:06 AM~9263468
> *new to the fam.. this is what im worrking  on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i love that crushed blazer homie. nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

WELCOME TO MCBA CHRIS!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 20 2007, 01:27 PM~9266222
> *WELCOME TO MCBA CHRIS!
> *



how do i get into this club?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 20 2007, 10:33 AM~9266271
> *how do i get into this club?
> *


Invite Only....you gotta get an invite from the big homie...MR. Biggs...


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys and im glad to be part of the m.c.b.a fam..


----------



## Smallz

Welcome homie.


----------



## pancho1969

WELCOME CHRIS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks pancho1969 & SCLAmoovin'22


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 20 2007, 05:33 PM~9268599
> *WELCOME CHRIS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

BODINE thanks


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: What's going on Fam! :biggrin: 


Welcome aboard Chris!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 20 2007, 05:54 PM~9269134
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: What's going on Fam!  :biggrin:
> Welcome aboard Chris!
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
X2


----------



## chris mineer

thanks BiggDeee & tatman


----------



## twinn

welcome homie


----------



## chris mineer

thanks twinn


----------



## raystrey

Brothers 50% off everything here http://www.scaledreams.com/ :0 :0 :0 

LOTS OF DETAILING PARTS . I just made a big order for next to nothing :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Nov 20 2007, 05:54 PM~9269134-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: What's going on Fam!  :biggrin:
> Welcome aboard Chris!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tatman_@Nov 20 2007, 08:00 PM~9270092
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> X2
> *




X3


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


YEA ! WELCOME CHRIS ! Keep building what you do ! You got your own style and you be building the hell out of kits ! Keep up the mad work ! !


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 20 2007, 11:11 PM~9271414
> *Brothers 50% off everything here http://www.scaledreams.com/  :0  :0  :0
> 
> LOTS OF DETAILING PARTS . I just made a big order for next to nothing  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Ray I just did too :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Welcome to the family Chris!


----------



## modeltech

welcome Chris!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 20 2007, 01:35 PM~9266280
> *Invite Only....you gotta get an invite from the big homie...MR. Biggs...
> *


i guess i got 2 step up my game and show him what i can do huh?


----------



## chris mineer

thanks, LowandBeyond, Minidreams Inc., Pokey ,modeltech


----------



## Twisted_Dreams

any body selling there best models hit me up


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Dammmm you guys got some fuckin skill!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Twisted_Dreams_@Nov 21 2007, 02:06 PM~9274658
> *any body selling there best models hit me up
> *


modelers wanted ads :uh:


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## Pokey

Lookin' good Chris!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks Pokey


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

looking good chris :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 24 2007, 07:59 PM~9296775
> *looking good chris :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## chris mineer

thanks LowandBeyond & IBLDMYOWN


----------



## MKD904

Welcome Chris....lookin good...

Here's my latest...


----------



## Pokey

Those are some badass Chevys, especially that Nomad!


----------



## MARINATE

A CHRIS WELCOME TO THE FAMILY........MKD904 YOUR CARS ARE SICK HOMIE.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Great work on them 3 rides. :0 :0 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni

daaamn, luv that nomad! :0


----------



## chris mineer

thanks every one and MKD904 them look good


----------



## modeltech

clean cars homies!!!!! here is 2 of my newest!!!


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good as always.....


----------



## modeltech

thanks mkd904!!! heres a group shot!!!


----------



## wagonguy

:angry:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 28 2007, 12:34 PM~9324908
> *thanks mkd904!!! heres a group shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



money pic right there homie :cheesy:

i dont even need to tell you how clean those all are bro, now get that nomad done :0


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Nov 28 2007, 01:42 PM~9324977
> *money pic right there homie :cheesy:
> 
> i dont even need to tell you how clean those all are bro, now get that nomad done :0
> *





:0 


its sitting in front of me right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 28 2007, 12:46 PM~9325022
> *:0
> its sitting in front of me right now!!!  :biggrin:
> *



then we KNOW its going to kill :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

i am tryin!!! the homies are killin it in the bomb build off this time around!!


----------



## bigdogg323

hey modeltech what kind of engine is that on the gto and what kit is it from


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 28 2007, 05:15 PM~9326375
> *hey modeltech what kind of engine is that on the gto and what kit is it from
> *



Its a VCG resins 572 duel EFI resin engine!!


----------



## twinn

those rides came out sweet modeltech :0 :0

#4 for the year  this one kicked my ass,,between the builders block and being lazy ,tired suprised im done


----------



## tatman

Lookin good Homie!


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## modeltech

NNNNNIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEE Twinn!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10

Lookin good tech and twinn


----------



## Reverend Hearse

allright , my first completed build in here..... :0


----------



## drnitrus

sweeeet


----------



## bigdogg323

that shit looks cool hearse but wheres the coffin at :dunno: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALL YOUR RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## importmadness

DAMN ALL U GUYS ARE AWESOME...SOME DAY MY SKILL WILL BE GOOD TO JOIN THIS CLUB...ITS MY GOAL TO BE APART OF THE MCBA!!! keep up the good work


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 29 2007, 08:33 PM~9337095
> *DAMN ALL U GUYS ARE AWESOME...SOME DAY MY SKILL WILL BE GOOD TO JOIN THIS CLUB...ITS MY GOAL TO BE APART OF THE MCBA!!! keep up the good work
> *


SHOW US WHAT U GOT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 28 2007, 03:45 PM~9327470
> *those rides came out sweet modeltech :0  :0
> 
> #4 for the year  this one kicked my ass,,between the builders block and being lazy ,tired suprised im done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



stop all that nonsense talk.... u be doin it big casting up all that shit all year long homie!!! that ride came out klean as always.... keep the solid building and the klean kasting up homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 28 2007, 06:45 PM~9327470
> *those rides came out sweet modeltech :0  :0
> 
> #4 for the year  this one kicked my ass,,between the builders block and being lazy ,tired suprised im done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## raystrey

two more from me


----------



## Blue s10

Clean lookin' builds ray


----------



## rollinoldskoo

x-2


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good homie.....


----------



## Project59

Looking sweet bro's let's get soem black wash on those caddy grillz!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: sup guys..... whats new?


----------



## tatman

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

:nicoderm: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Blue s10




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 4 2007, 12:16 PM~9372642
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:nicoderm: :biggrin: :wave: gotta get back to work on my el camino's motor....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHaT IT DO FELLAS !


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 4 2007, 09:20 PM~9375233
> *WHaT  IT  DO  FELLAS  !
> *


im actually building something lol :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WHY DO YOU FELLAS PRACTICE FALLING DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Lets get back to Modeling !


----------



## chris mineer

this was for a bild off but he seems to be having some problems so i called it off for now


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man You 300 clipped it ! LOL!


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## spikekid999

any updates chris??


----------



## chris mineer

Minidreams Inc. Posted Today, 09:08 PM 
Man You 300 clipped it ! LOL! 

ya a little diffrent


spikekid999 Posted Today, 09:42 PM 
any updates chris?? 

no im board with it ill probly put it in a box


----------



## spikekid999

ah man  i wanna see that bad bitch finished :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 09:08 PM~9384857
> *Man  You    300  clipped  it !  LOL!
> *



fuckn A, thats sweet!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 07:04 AM~9379223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets  get  back  to  Modeling  !
> *


 :werd:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 5 2007, 10:35 PM~9386071
> *:werd:
> *


yeah what he said  :yes:


----------



## chris mineer

its done


----------



## chris mineer

pj 63


----------



## BiggDeee

NICE WORK CHRIS!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 8 2007, 12:05 AM~9401677
> *its done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks awsome homie,definatly different :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks..


----------



## spikekid999

whats the hood scoop from??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 7 2007, 07:05 PM~9401677
> *its done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool idea.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man that was built pretty quick! Cool lookin ride !


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys..


Man that was built pretty quick! Cool lookin ride ... thats from afew sleep less nights... lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just wanted to post my latest finish build !


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2007, 02:28 AM~9402889
> *Just  wanted  to    post  my  latest  finish  build  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Amazing...Nice werk!


----------



## drnitrus

nice work guys!!


----------



## EVIL C

Nice work chris and mini


----------



## chris mineer

thank, mini i love that wagon..

spikekid999 Posted Yesterday, 11:12 PM 
whats the hood scoop from?? 
its from a vet


----------



## MARINATE

DAM FUCKERS I GUESS IT'S TIME TO GET MY ASS BACK IN GEAR....... :angry: ......ALOT OF SHIT STILL GOING ON RIGHT NOW  GONNA HAVE TO GO HOME & FINISH ONE OF THEM..LOL.....


----------



## MKD904

Looking good guys.....


----------



## cruzinlow

rides are lookin sweet homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM those are swwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttt!! :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 8 2007, 11:02 PM~9407488
> * DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM those are swwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttt!! :biggrin:
> *


X2!!


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## modeltech

the monza is lookin sweet bro!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131

ive never seen a monza before thats cool


----------



## chris mineer

thanks.. i got it an 3 other kits of ebay for 9.00..


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Sup Family, well here is my first offical build as a MCBA member. Thanks for the invite and as a newbie, I'll try my best to represent here in the Hawaii Chapter...


----------



## raystrey

DAMN!!! Time machine. 

That is a bad ass build overall. The color , modifications etc.

Welcome to the club and keep up the good builds.


----------



## bigdogg323

thats a firme trokita tyme mashine looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 10 2007, 10:42 PM~9423679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey chris u better finish this caddy homie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 12 2007, 03:59 AM~9433179
> *Sup Family, well here is my first offical build as a MCBA member.  Thanks for the invite and as a newbie, I'll try my best to represent here in the Hawaii Chapter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats nice.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yes it is , i like the cutout in the bed ....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 12 2007, 01:30 PM~9435722
> *yes it is , i like the cutout in the bed ....
> *


x2


----------



## 408models

nice truck TIME MACHINCE 

everyones rides are coming out clean


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 12 2007, 01:35 PM~9436353
> *nice truck TIME MACHINCE
> 
> everyones rides are coming out clean
> *



X2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and ROLL CALL! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Thanks! Appreciate the complements!


----------



## Models IV Life

HOLY SHIT I GOTTA STEP UP WITH MY "SAPPHIRE 41"..LOL


----------



## chris mineer

will do bigdogg323




TIME MACHINE welc..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lookin good homie.....  






> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 11 2007, 11:59 PM~9433179
> *Sup Family, well here is my first offical build as a MCBA member.  Thanks for the invite and as a newbie, I'll try my best to represent here in the Hawaii Chapter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

after looking at that trokita makes me wan't build mines too :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 13 2007, 12:14 AM~9442630
> *after looking at that trokita makes me wan't build mines too :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## 1ofaknd

started this yesterday morning...hopefully be one more for the 07, in at the last minute, lol


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 sweet


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 13 2007, 09:43 PM~9449732
> *:0  :0 sweet
> *


x2


----------



## TIME MACHINE

I like the color! & the wheels


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 13 2007, 06:10 PM~9449435
> *started this yesterday morning...hopefully be one more for the 07, in at the last minute, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 14 2007, 09:57 PM~9457312
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :yes: que onda loco :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nada..... just fukkin with that motor i posted last night.... drilled some plug wire holes.... what u workin on lately?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 14 2007, 10:03 PM~9457353
> *nada..... just fukkin with that motor i posted last night.... drilled some plug wire holes.... what u workin on lately?
> *


300c 80's caddy 67 impala 71 t bird

not much :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

whats up homies it me. Just wanted to let you guys know Im still here. I started a new job move into a new house lets just put it this way life's been crazy. I have a few new bluid to show off but Im working on getting a new labtop and camera.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 15 2007, 12:28 AM~9458306
> *300c 80's caddy 67 impala 71 t bird
> 
> not much  :biggrin:
> *


lets see them as is.....


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wave: i feel ya solo im in the same boat 
been gone for a min but life is crazy 
i have a couple rides i havent posted yet but havent had the net since aug (except at work) 

but i see the mcba is still holding it DOWN :yes:


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 15 2007, 05:47 PM~9461096
> *:wave: i feel ya solo im in the same boat
> been gone for a min but life is crazy
> i have a couple rides i havent posted yet but havent had the net since aug (except at work)
> 
> but i see the mcba is still holding it DOWN :yes:
> *


I don't have the NET. my computer get fucked up in the move. Its been hard finding time to bliud. Ive been working long hours


----------



## MARINATE

ME & AN ARIZONA MEMBER DANNY SHOWED AT A LOCAL TOYS 4 TOTS!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: awesome homie!!!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 15 2007, 06:12 PM~9461238
> *ME & AN ARIZONA MEMBER DANNY SHOWED AT A LOCAL TOYS 4 TOTS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0  :0 

Congrats homie! :thumbsup: Can't nobody fuck with you when it comes to models huh...


----------



## tatman

That's tight Homie!


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: here is two of my collection that are recent builds  

1/16th Custom Lambo for X-Mas Gift

my clients 1/16th creation of his draggster


----------



## MKD904

The homie Beto is always hookin it up.....Big thanks and the big body looks great....very thin and very clean..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for the extras.......really appreciate it...


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: here is Drew Mraz checking out the deatil in his new toy :biggrin: looking at the draggster replica for the first time :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: 
possing with his model  
model on the draggster


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: here i am on the day of delivery  me and the draggster and replicated model on delivery


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN MARINATE THOSE FUCKERS DIDN'T MELT IN THAT SUN??????????..LOL


----------



## 1ofaknd

a 76 caprice just got some fresh paint laid down. Going to be getting some red candy tonight..

Metallic gold base, orion silver patterns. Pearl white fades in some of the patterns. Kandy lime gold with rainbow flake. Kandy brandywine will come next..then foil and clear.


----------



## MARINATE

NICE :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 16 2007, 08:57 PM~9466493
> *X2*


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 16 2007, 05:57 PM~9466493
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>x2*


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

TRUUCHA!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 12:19 AM~9467903
> *TRUUCHA!!
> *



nose up then..................... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

add a shitload of fishin lead to the trunk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 12:26 AM~9467936
> *add a shitload of fishin lead to the trunk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 12:26 AM~9467936
> *add a shitload of fishin lead to the trunk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

"miracles" happen when u do that.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 01:23 AM~9468116
> *"miracles" happen when u do that.....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 12:46 AM~9467785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS MY NEW DREAM RIDE BRO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slash

thats a bad ass caprice


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 15 2007, 09:49 PM~9462624
> *The homie Beto is always hookin it up.....Big thanks and the big body looks great....very thin and very clean.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Thanks for the extras.......really appreciate it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heeeeeeeeeeeeeey :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

ready for final clearcoat?


----------



## bigdogg323

looks tight ryan


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 15 2007, 07:49 PM~9462624
> *The homie Beto is always hookin it up.....Big thanks and the big body looks great....very thin and very clean.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Thanks for the extras.......really appreciate it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them DoUgH pumps?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 15 2007, 10:49 PM~9462624
> *The homie Beto is always hookin it up.....Big thanks and the big body looks great....very thin and very clean.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Thanks for the extras.......really appreciate it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I want one. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

JUST WANNA WISH THE HOMIES A HAPPY EARLY <span style=\'color:green\'>X-MAS......IT'S BEEN A ROUGH YEAR FOR ME, AS WELL AS FOR SOME OF THE OTHER HOMIES......2008 HOPEFULLY GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR...LOTS OF BUILDING!  </span>


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2007, 04:45 PM~9495273
> *JUST WANNA WISH THE HOMIES A HAPPY EARLY <span style=\'color:green\'>X-MAS......IT'S BEEN A ROUGH YEAR FOR ME, AS WELL AS FOR SOME OF THE OTHER HOMIES......2008 HOPEFULLY GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR...LOTS OF BUILDING!  </span>
> *


same to u brother hope its a better yr in 08 for u and everybody here :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YES GOD BLESS EACH AND EVERYONE ON HERE ! AND TO YOUR FAMILIES ! 

May 08 be the year of wealth , good health , and success! 

and may every build have a way to get to their benches and knock some shit out ! 

Let this be the year we forget about past problems , fights, and worries ! Lets move towards a better LIL team and turn this shit out as 1 of the best places to hang , chill, build , and make are hobby that much more interesting !


----------



## bigdogg323

:uh: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

I HEAR YOU BROTHERS ON THAT!!!! 08' WILL BE THE "RETURN" OF M4L!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 09:49 PM~9496463
> *YES  GOD  BLESS  EACH  AND  EVERYONE  ON  HERE  !  AND  TO  YOUR  FAMILIES  !
> 
> May  08  be  the year    of  wealth  ,  good  health ,  and  success!
> 
> and  may  every build  have  a  way    to  get  to  their  benches  and  knock  some  shit  out !
> 
> Let  this    be the  year  we  forget  about  past  problems  , fights, and  worries !  Lets  move    towards  a  better  LIL  team    and  turn this  shit out    as 1  of the  best  places  to  hang  ,  chill,  build , and  make  are hobby  that  much  more  interesting !
> *


WELL SAID!!!

Have a great Holiday!! Be safe!!

And let 2008 bring bigger nad better things for everyone!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 20 2007, 02:45 PM~9495273-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST WANNA WISH THE HOMIES A HAPPY EARLY <span style=\'color:green\'>X-MAS......IT'S BEEN A ROUGH YEAR FOR ME, AS WELL AS FOR SOME OF THE OTHER HOMIES......2008 HOPEFULLY GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR...LOTS OF BUILDING!  </span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 04:49 PM~9496463
> *YES  GOD  BLESS  EACH  AND  EVERYONE  ON  HERE  !  AND  TO  YOUR  FAMILIES  !
> 
> May  08  be  the year    of  wealth  ,  good  health ,  and  success!
> 
> and  may  every build  have  a  way    to  get  to  their  benches  and  knock  some  shit  out !
> 
> Let  this    be the  year  we  forget  about  past  problems  , fights, and  worries !  Lets  move    towards  a  better  LIL  team    and  turn this  shit out    as 1  of the  best  places  to  hang  ,  chill,  build , and  make  are hobby  that  much  more  interesting !
> *


X-2 for both these homies...... i'm hoping for a better 2008 also, changed jobs this year and money been shitty.... next year supposed to be better cuz we just settin up shop now.... plus i crashed my burb.... good news is now its finally in the bodyshop.... boss gettin it fixed for me as a 'christmas bonus' :biggrin: i owe this fukker BIG TIME.... 

well here's to a good 08......


----------



## betoscustoms

ROLLIN, MY SON WILL BE OUT THERE ON DEC. 27, FOR ABOUT A WEEK. HIS GIRL FLEW OUT WITH HER FAMILY YESTERDAY AND HE IS GOING TO SURPRISE HER BY GOING OUT THERE. HER FAMILY KNOWS IT BUT SHE DOESN'T. I THINK IT'S EWA BEACH.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 21 2007, 09:14 PM~9506674
> *ROLLIN, MY SON WILL BE OUT THERE ON DEC. 27, FOR ABOUT A WEEK. HIS GIRL FLEW OUT WITH HER FAMILY YESTERDAY AND HE IS GOING TO SURPRISE HER BY GOING OUT THERE. HER FAMILY KNOWS IT BUT SHE DOESN'T. I THINK IT'S EWA BEACH.
> *


he bringin any presents for your MCBA homies here???


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2007, 11:17 PM~9506700
> *he bringin any presents for your MCBA homies here???
> *


IT'S POSSIBLE..........


----------



## MARINATE

WHERES ALL THE HOMIES AT TODAY!...........ALL YOU FOCKERS ARE EATING TAMALES HUH! :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo

:wave: Wassup MCBA! Times almost up w/the Bomb b/o, been putting in some o.t w/Late Nite Attraction. Hope to get it finished hno: ... Gonz


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 21 2007, 01:38 AM~9499619
> *I HEAR YOU BROTHERS ON THAT!!!! 08' WILL BE THE "RETURN" OF M4L!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 12:46 AM~9490510
> *them DoUgH pumps?
> *


Not sure, but all alum parts.....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 22 2007, 07:28 PM~9511111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 22 2007, 12:19 AM~9506725
> *IT'S POSSIBLE..........
> *


Have him bring my tailgate for my truck homie. Sent a few IM's but got nothing in return :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This is 1 of my own projects ! I think Beto has teamed up with Mondo to a thunder bird ! But this is mine ! 
You can get a stock car body from SMH ( southern motorsports hobbies)and re work it yourself like i have ! 










































this is just 2 hours of work i put in tonight ! Still alot more to come !


----------



## SOLOW Models

WOW I really really really want one of those!

Id like to see it as a radical!


Please keep us updated Mini!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 27 2007, 02:25 AM~9540239-->
> 
> 
> 
> This  is    1  of  my own  projects !  I  think    Beto  has  teamed  up  with  Mondo  to  a  thunder  bird  !    But this  is  mine  !
> You  can  get  a  stock  car  body  from  SMH  ( southern  motorsports  hobbies)and  re  work  it  yourself  like  i have !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  is  just  2 hours  of  work  i  put  in tonight !  Still  alot  more  to  come  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heres what the body started out as ! This is Mondos pic ! I didn't take before shots! It also shows Mondos progress!
> <!--QuoteBegin-MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 9 2006, 01:12 PM~6729749
> *CRAZY FOR YOU
> 
> THIS IS THE T-BIRD RESIN THAT I GOT ON E-BAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 27 2007, 12:25 AM~9540239
> *This  is    1  of  my own  projects !  I  think    Beto  has  teamed  up  with  Mondo  to  a  thunder  bird  !    But this  is  mine  !
> You  can  get  a  stock  car  body  from  SMH  ( southern  motorsports  hobbies)and  re  work  it  yourself  like  i have !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  is  just  2 hours  of  work  i  put  in tonight !  Still  alot  more  to  come  !
> *


LOOKS GREAT MINI, THE ONE I HAVE IS FROM A DIRFFERENT COMPANY AND DOES NOT HAVE THE WHEEL WELLS CUT FOR STOCK RACING, WHICH WILL MAKE IT EASIER TO WORK WITH.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

If you think your's will be a better a unit to cast , I think i am still at a safe spot i can turn this in to an LTD ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 27 2007, 12:52 AM~9540426
> *If you  think  your's  will be    a  better  a  unit  to  cast ,  I think  i  am  still  at  a safe  spot  i  can  turn this  in  to  an  LTD  !  :biggrin:
> *


LTD WOULD BE KOOL ALSO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2007, 02:56 AM~9540453
> *LTD WOULD BE KOOL ALSO
> *


I'll have to get me resouce pics and se whats i will need to do !


----------



## BODINE

lookin good Mini!!


----------



## chris mineer

x2


----------



## bigdogg323

CAST THAT SHIT MINI :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 27 2007, 02:21 PM~9542623
> *I am not a caster ! I am a builder/ dreamer !</span> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I order for this to make it to a mold it will need BIGGS approvel ! The hearse is being shipped out the weekend ! to be reveiwed ! Plus He has the Little blazer working also and his NNL BUILD !
> 
> 
> I think we should wait and see what beto's team t-brid looks like ! I can still change mine up to be another LARGE ford ! LTD maybe ! *


----------



## HeymyFrennd

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by HeymyFrennd_@Dec 27 2007, 04:58 PM~9543434
> *:biggrin:
> *


that's 4....how many smilies you think you can post before you get banned again? Let's take bets!


----------



## 1ofaknd

oh darn...you almost made it to ten!!!


----------



## southside groovin

lmao
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## MARINATE

WHATS GOING ON HOMIES...HAVEN'T TALK TO YOU HOMIES IN AWHILE.....HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2007, 08:25 PM~9545127
> *WHATS GOING ON HOMIES...HAVEN'T TALK TO YOU HOMIES IN AWHILE.....HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING? :biggrin:
> *


not bad, hows everything going with you and the fam?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2007, 10:57 PM~9540458
> *I'll  have  to    get  me  resouce  pics  and  se  whats  i  will need  to  do !
> *


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2918476

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2645787

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2068075/1

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2074081

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2330181

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/451887/2

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2182772

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2915370

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 09:01 PM~9545385
> *http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2645787
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that ones pretty nice


----------



## 1ofaknd

what happening with the MCBA website?!?!?!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 27 2007, 07:12 PM~9545467
> *what happening with the MCBA website?!?!?!
> *


DON'T KNOW ..:dunno: 
BUT I WAS TALKING WITH CHEVY AND HE SAID HE WILL PUT UP THAT REAL NICE WEBSITE HE DID FOR ME...MEMBER YOU MEMBER. I JUST NEED TO BUY THE HOST.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 27 2007, 02:25 AM~9540239
> *This  is    1  of  my own  projects !  I  think    Beto  has  teamed  up  with  Mondo  to  a  thunder  bird  !    But this  is  mine  !
> You  can  get  a  stock  car  body  from  SMH  ( southern  motorsports  hobbies)and  re  work  it  yourself  like  i have !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  is  just  2 hours  of  work  i  put  in tonight !  Still  alot  more  to  come  !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 09:15 PM~9545494
> *DON'T KNOW ..:dunno:
> BUT I WAS TALKING WITH CHEVY AND HE SAID HE WILL PUT UP THAT REAL NICE WEBSITE HE DID FOR ME...MEMBER YOU MEMBER. I JUST NEED TO BUY THE HOST.
> *


It was uploaded to my site for awhile...but i think he deleted it or something, lol.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 27 2007, 06:12 PM~9545467
> *what happening with the MCBA website?!?!?!
> *


haven't got a chance yet to update. i don't have a computer at home so i only get to work on it here at work, but were getting one sometime in january. so i'll be up late night to get it going :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WHATS GOING ON HOMIES?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 29 2007, 04:15 PM~9559940
> *WHATS GOING ON HOMIES?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: natha homie same ol shit dif day


----------



## BODINE

im workin on this


----------



## Kirby

Sweet shine to it. What kind of paint and clear is that?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2007, 11:17 PM~9561962
> *Sweet shine to it. What kind of paint and clear is that?
> *


testors black and testors clear , there is a a little trash in roof , nut pretty good


----------



## Kirby

Looks good, deep finish.


----------



## Pokey

Nice!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 30 2007, 09:31 PM~9569938
> *Nice!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## raystrey

One more for the year. 



HAPPY NEW YEARS BROTHERS.


----------



## modeltech

now that is TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sweet build bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 31 2007, 08:35 AM~9571981
> *now that is TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sweet build bro!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 31 2007, 08:33 AM~9571963
> *One more for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS BROTHERS.
> *


That's a thing of beauty right there, VERY nice!!!


----------



## Pokey

Happy new year homies!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 31 2007, 11:34 PM~9578216
> *Happy new year homies!
> *


not yet homie we still got one hour and 27 min to go.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 31 2007, 08:36 PM~9578221
> *not yet homie we still got one hour and 27 min to go.
> *


Time is now: Dec 31, 2007 - 08:44 PM bit more to go here.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 31 2007, 11:36 PM~9578221
> *not yet homie we still got one hour and 27 min to go.
> *


Okay, so how about now?


----------



## MARINATE

WANT TO WELCOME "EL RAFA" TO THE FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2008, 06:22 PM~9623357
> *WANT TO WELCOME "EL RAFA" TO THE FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie its an honor to be a part of this :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Congrats bro! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

*Welcome to the family El Rafa!!!!*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2008, 03:22 PM~9623357
> *x-2</span>*


----------



## southside groovin

congrats bro......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 6 2008, 07:47 PM~9624166
> *Welcome to the family El Rafa!!!!
> *



X3 or 4 or whatever. Welcome.


----------



## ElRafa

Thanks guys


----------



## mista_gonzo

AuRyTe, Welcome homie......


----------



## tyhodge07

can i get an application :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 11:37 PM~9626905
> *can i get an application :dunno:
> *


CAN YOU BUILD A MODEL?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2008, 01:37 AM~9626910
> *CAN YOU BUILD A MODEL?
> *


can you :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 6 2008, 08:47 PM~9624166
> *Welcome to the family El Rafa!!!!
> *


x2 welcome


----------



## rollinoldskoo

almost there....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 6 2008, 08:47 PM~9624166
> *Welcome to the family El Rafa!!!!
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TTT


----------



## TIME MACHINE

EL Rafa...Welcome!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 11:37 PM~9626905
> *can i get an application :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 05:06 AM~9628295
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 12:08 AM~9628305
> *
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## 8-Ball

nice cars in here guys keep up the excelent work


----------



## BiggC

Welcome to the family EL Rafa!!!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 11:37 PM~9626905
> *can i get an application :dunno:
> *


Thats like applying for a job you're never gonna show up for..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Thanks homies I appriciate the warm welcome :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 02:37 AM~9626905
> *can i get an application :dunno:
> *




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

welocme aboard 
looks like youre the first in 08


whos next hno: hno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 7 2008, 09:44 AM~9629186
> *Thats like applying for a job you're never gonna show up for.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  right now in life i have no choice to go in everyday, lol.. .cant mess around with a baby, gotta keep that job, even tho im layed off :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2008, 12:37 AM~9626910
> *CAN YOU BUILD A MODEL?
> *


can i get a amen. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 04:39 PM~9631606
> *can i get a amen. :0
> *


 :uh: what happened to the one u were gonna have finished alreayd  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:40 PM~9631611
> *:uh:  what happened to the one u were gonna have finished alreayd    :biggrin:
> *


dont start with me. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 05:36 PM~9631994
> *dont start with me. :angry:
> *


:roflmao: i think i still out build you last year as in complete kits


----------



## MARINATE

TYHODGE WHY DON'T YOU TAKE YOUR WHORING SOMEWHERE ELSE...IT'S GETTING OLD


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2008, 07:11 PM~9632714
> *TYHODGE WHY DON'T YOU TAKE YOUR WHORING SOMEWHERE ELSE...IT'S GETTING OLD
> *


 :uh: i like ur opinion, but it dont mean shit to me.. keep them to urself  :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

> *whos next ohno.gif ohno.gif*


----------



## 408models

WELCOME RAFA :biggrin: 

*ALMOST DONE*


----------



## tyhodge07

:thumbsup: are them the mando wheels?


----------



## 408models

YUP :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 06:10 PM~9632702
> *:roflmao: i think i still out build you last year as in complete kits
> *


i think everybody did. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 07:24 PM~9632848
> *i think everybody did. :0
> *


theres always next year :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 06:12 PM~9632727
> *:uh:  i like ur opinion, but it dont mean shit to me.. keep them to urself    :uh:
> *


FUCK U PUNK BITCH


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 06:25 PM~9632853
> *theres always next year  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2008, 07:27 PM~9632879
> *FUCK U PUNK BITCH
> *


hno: calm down, dont give the club a bad rep now :uh: 
i dont see u pullin shit out ur ass when ur members post shit.. stay off my case


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 06:28 PM~9632890
> *hno: calm down, dont give the club a bad rep now  :uh:
> i dont see u pullin shit out ur ass when ur members post shit.. stay off my case
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 06:28 PM~9632890
> *hno: calm down, dont give the club a bad rep now  :uh:
> i dont see u pullin shit out ur ass when ur members post shit.. stay off my case
> *


BELIEVE ME HEARSE DRIVER GETS IT TO..JUST TAKE YOUR WHORING TO OFF TOPIC


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2008, 07:31 PM~9632912
> *BELIEVE ME HEARSE DRIVER GETS IT TO..JUST TAKE YOUR WHORING TO OFF TOPIC
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 06:34 PM~9632940
> *:0
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2008, 05:16 PM~9632771
> *WELCOME RAFA :biggrin:
> 
> ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I LOVE THAT!!!! Paints damn near flawless and miles deep!! Great color choice also! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

x-2..... hey 408.... how good was the casting from them? a lot of holes or nice?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2008, 05:31 PM~9632912
> *BELIEVE ME HEARSE DRIVER GETS IT TO..JUST TAKE YOUR WHORING TO OFF TOPIC
> *


HUH? FILL ME IN. I GET ON YOUR NERVES? :angry:


----------



## raystrey

I will post pics tomorrow but, yesterday I did about 3 hours worth of patterns on a ride. At the end I found a chrome tape that is very thin about 1/32 or smaller. So I took it and used it to highlight patterns. It came out bad ass.....until I sprayed the kandy over it. Damn chrome tape made kandy pull away from it. After sitting there for almost 3 hours thinking of patterna etc I was very frustrated. It doesn't look too bad but since it is Apple red you can notice. 

The ride is an expensive resin too. So after kandy dried I took tape off. Now I have to try to find a way to fix it without having to start over. 


ok rant over thanks for listening.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 8 2008, 08:21 AM~9638267
> *I will post pics tomorrow but, yesterday I did about 3 hours worth of patterns on a ride. At the end I found a chrome tape that is very thin about 1/32 or smaller. So I took it and used it to highlight patterns. It came out bad ass.....until I sprayed the kandy over it. Damn chrome tape made kandy pull away from it. After sitting there for almost 3 hours thinking of patterna etc I was very frustrated. It doesn't look too bad but since it is Apple red you can notice.
> 
> The ride is an expensive resin too. So after kandy dried I took tape off. Now I have to try to find a way to fix it without having to start over.
> ok rant over thanks for listening.
> *


That sucks homie


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 03:48 AM~9637572
> *HUH? FILL ME IN. I GET ON YOUR NERVES? :angry:
> *


about whoring.. guess u dont know, cuz you prolly dont get bitched out about it.. :uh:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2008, 07:16 PM~9632771
> *WELCOME RAFA :biggrin:
> 
> ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## modeltech

alright bruthas!! lets get buildin!! get this forum swingin again!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 8 2008, 07:29 PM~9643105
> *alright bruthas!! lets get buildin!! get this forum swingin again!!  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

i like that 408 its verry clean


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 11:45 PM~9637367
> *x-2..... hey 408.... how good was the casting from them? a lot of holes or nice?
> *


thanks homies :biggrin: 

ROLLIN; the casting on this things was very very clean. there was acouple holes but not were there too noiticable. other then that this was very clean. :thumbsup: 
very minimal work. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

My first build as a member


----------



## MKD904

looks great homie....welcome


----------



## ElRafa

Thanks homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 9 2008, 08:44 PM~9653554
> *My first build as a member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VERY nice homie!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

^^^^

*X-2*




> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 9 2008, 05:57 AM~9647317
> *thanks homies :biggrin:
> 
> ROLLIN; the casting on this things was very very clean. there was acouple holes but not were there too noiticable. other then that this was very clean. :thumbsup:
> very minimal work. :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie  RMR right?


----------



## 408models

CORRECT ROLLIN :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 8 2008, 08:21 AM~9638267
> *I will post pics tomorrow but, yesterday I did about 3 hours worth of patterns on a ride. At the end I found a chrome tape that is very thin about 1/32 or smaller. So I took it and used it to highlight patterns. It came out bad ass.....until I sprayed the kandy over it. Damn chrome tape made kandy pull away from it. After sitting there for almost 3 hours thinking of patterna etc I was very frustrated. It doesn't look too bad but since it is Apple red you can notice.
> 
> The ride is an expensive resin too. So after kandy dried I took tape off. Now I have to try to find a way to fix it without having to start over.
> ok rant over thanks for listening.
> *



here are some pics. what do you guys think?

the chrome tape on the corners came up. it is not too flexible. I think I will take off and just to bare metal foil if I cant fix it before wet coat.


----------



## modeltech

LOOKS DAMN GOOD!!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 10 2008, 10:03 AM~9657476
> *LOOKS DAMN GOOD!!!
> *


*X 2*


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 10 2008, 10:03 AM~9657476
> *LOOKS DAMN GOOD!!!
> *


X3 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

THAT'S AWESOME, YOU JUST M0TIVATED ME TO START WORKING ON A BIG BODY


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 10 2008, 11:02 AM~9658046
> *THAT'S AWESOME, YOU JUST M0TIVATED ME TO START WORKING ON A BIG BODY
> *


you should...


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 10 2008, 10:02 AM~9658046
> *THAT'S AWESOME, YOU JUST M0TIVATED ME TO START WORKING ON A BIG BODY
> *


 :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 ............................................................... :tongue:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 10 2008, 10:07 AM~9658092
> *:loco:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR DISCOUNT JUST WENT TO 2% OFF :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 10 2008, 10:31 AM~9658298
> *YOUR DISCOUNT JUST WENT TO 2% OFF :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ............................................ :angry:...................................................... :tongue:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 10 2008, 10:31 AM~9658298
> *YOUR DISCOUNT JUST WENT TO 2% OFF :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 10 2008, 10:31 AM~9658298
> *YOUR DISCOUNT JUST WENT TO 2% OFF :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 9 2008, 08:44 PM~9653554
> *My first build as a member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whoa thats a trip, those patterns look almost like these...



































and heres the moneyshot


----------



## 408models

:wave: what up wagon guy were you been?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just thought i would share some show info with are LIL clubs ! Hopefully we can get the clubs to all meet up at show some time this year ! 


http://kcslammers.com/index_files/Page626.htm

Keep building and keep the plastic alive and strong !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2008, 09:59 AM~9667552
> *Just  thought i  would  share  some  show  info  with    are  LIL    clubs  !  Hopefully  we  can  get    the  clubs  to  all  meet  up  at  show  some time  this  year !
> http://kcslammers.com/index_files/Page626.htm
> 
> Keep  building  and  keep  the  plastic  alive  and  strong !
> *


hey mini seen the link :angry: y is'nt there a lowrider class u should hit them up about that :biggrin:that not right :nono:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

At the Contest in July there is a lowrider class! Alot of the shows on their web are some what little local shows or street custom shows ! 

Around here the Lowrider dlass has always brougt out a good number of enteries ! So they always add it to the contest !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2008, 12:15 AM~9674025
> *At  the    Contest  in  July  there  is  a  lowrider  class!  Alot of  the  shows  on their  web  are    some  what  little  local  shows  or  street  custom  shows !
> 
> Around here the  Lowrider  dlass  has  always    brougt  out  a  good  number  of  enteries !    So they  always  add  it  to  the  contest !
> *


oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 10 2008, 09:58 AM~9657426
> *here are some pics. what do you guys think?
> 
> the chrome tape on the corners came up. it is not too flexible. I think I will take off and just to bare metal foil if I cant fix it before wet coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn,i need to get up to par on my paint in....  2 years n everyone is gettin bad as hell in paintin.. :banghead: my hat off to who ever painted this model


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*WELCOME TO THE CLUB MODELSBYRONI*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=385308&st=20


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 02:44 PM~9675967
> *WELCOME TO THE CLUB MODELSBYRONI
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=385308&st=20
> *


Thanks everyone and I will rep this club proudly.


----------



## kustombuilder

Anybody have a blown up pic of the MCBA logo?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Welcome to the family MODELSBYRONI! Great to have another wild builder up in with us ! Keep up the steading building !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2008, 02:59 PM~9676328
> *Welcome    to  the  family  MODELSBYRONI!  Great  to  have  another  wild  builder  up in  with us !  Keep  up  the  steading  building !
> *


x2


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## modelsbyroni

HOPE 2 FINISH THESE IN DA NEXT WEEK.


----------



## low4oshow

wow.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 12 2008, 02:08 PM~9677203
> *HOPE 2 FINISH THESE IN DA NEXT WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alclad chrome or foil????


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 12 2008, 05:08 PM~9677203
> *HOPE 2 FINISH THESE IN DA NEXT WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 looks badass Welcome homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 12 2008, 04:07 PM~9676662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 08:39 PM~9677733
> *alclad chrome or foil????
> *


 Chrometech chrome plating.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: WELCOME ABOARD M B RONI


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 12 2008, 05:08 PM~9677203
> *HOPE 2 FINISH THESE IN DA NEXT WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





sheet!!!! 


welcome aboard homie!!! Love that shit up there. :0


----------



## chris mineer

welcome to all the new guys, bilds are looking good


----------



## zfelix

WHATS UP FAMILY!!!! I GUESS IMA HAVE TO BUST OUT A BUILD FOR 08 WHAT U GUYS THINK :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 14 2008, 01:51 AM~9688952
> *WHATS UP FAMILY!!!! I GUESS IMA HAVE TO BUST OUT A BUILD FOR 08 WHAT U GUYS THINK :biggrin: :cheesy: :0
> *




ummmmmm...............





































FUCK YES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin: i smell another full custom67 in the making!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 14 2008, 01:58 AM~9688988
> *:biggrin: i smell another full custom67 in the making!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


going to do one up on drama huh? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2008, 10:53 PM~9688960
> *ummmmmm...............
> FUCK YES!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: *X-2*


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 14 2008, 12:51 AM~9688952
> *WHATS UP FAMILY!!!! I GUESS IMA HAVE TO BUST OUT A BUILD FOR 08 WHAT U GUYS THINK :biggrin: :cheesy: :0
> *


  hurry up ............................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

_*I just got off the phone with biggs.i asked his permission to do a prototype of a MCBA Necklace charm for all the MCBA members.He said cool.i will get to work on them tonite.As for the price.I dont know yet.If any of you are interested.Please let me know.*_ :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:werd:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 05:00 PM~9693877
> *I just got off the phone with biggs.i asked his permission to do a prototype of a MCBA Necklace charm for all the MCBA members.He said cool.i will get to work on them tonite.As for the price.I dont know yet.If any of you are interested.Please let me know. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:werd:


----------



## kustombuilder

I just got home from the laser cutter.I should have a protype done in about 2 days. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

ok.the design is half way done. :biggrin: 
it will be like the one homie ernest is wearing. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 04:00 PM~9693877
> *I just got off the phone with biggs.i asked his permission to do a prototype of a MCBA Necklace charm for all the MCBA members.He said cool.i will get to work on them tonite.As for the price.I dont know yet.If any of you are interested.Please let me know. :biggrin:
> *


what there not free thats fucked up :angry: ese


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2008, 12:37 PM~9700808
> *what there not free thats fucked up  :angry: ese
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2008, 10:38 AM~9700813
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2008, 12:42 PM~9700842
> *:0
> *


get ready to pay up sucka.you got a job. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2008, 10:44 AM~9700854
> *get ready to pay up sucka.you got a job. :biggrin:
> *


is'nt free that's fucked up :angry: yup got one of those job thingy shit too :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2008, 11:33 AM~9700786
> *ok.the design is half way done. :biggrin:
> it will be like the one homie ernest is wearing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you make them a lil smaller then his, that's big as fuck. I would look like flavor flave. But better looking. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 15 2008, 06:56 PM~9703804
> *Can you make them a lil smaller then his, that's big as fuck.  I would look like flavor flave. But better looking. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no problem bro. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 15 2008, 05:56 PM~9703804
> *Can you make them a lil smaller then his, that's big as fuck.  I would look like flavor flave. But better looking. :biggrin:
> *



LMAO! 


cool idea tho homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2008, 05:57 PM~9703821
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: no problem bro. :biggrin:
> *


i would think a 2 by 2 inch diamond would look good. or even 3.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 15 2008, 06:59 PM~9703837
> *i would think a 2 by 2 inch diamond would look good.  or even 3.
> *


those were the 2 sizes I was thinking also.I was also thinking 1/16 thick steel.you think thicker?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 15 2008, 02:56 PM~9703804
> *Can you make them a lil smaller then his, that's big as fuck.  I would look like flavor flave. But better looking. :biggrin:
> *


thats what i told him.... :biggrin:


----------



## NesSmith

:guns: YOUR SHITS TIGHT BRO.THIS IS MY FIRST VISIT TO YOUR SPOT,
DEFFIENITLY IMPRESSED.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 10:36 PM~9705883
> *thats what i told him....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## raystrey

good mornin' brothers.


I just want to share some good news on my part.

I went to interview yesterday for a position that opened up and I was just called and told it went perfect. I will be promoted to Operations Manager :biggrin: 

I just have to wait now for HR to send me an offer and decided if I accept or negotiate with them more.

Should be official sometime next week...   :biggrin: :biggrin: 

more mullah = more money for my hobby :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 16 2008, 12:04 PM~9709542
> *good mornin' brothers.
> I just want to share some good news on my part.
> 
> I went to interview yesterday for a position that opened up and I was just called and told it went perfect. I will be promoted to Operations Manager  :biggrin:
> 
> I just have to wait now for HR to send me an offer and decided if I accept or negotiate with them more.
> 
> Should be official sometime next week...      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> more mullah = more money for my hobby  :biggrin:
> *


good luck.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 16 2008, 01:04 PM~9709542
> *good mornin' brothers.
> I just want to share some good news on my part.
> 
> I went to interview yesterday for a position that opened up and I was just called and told it went perfect. I will be promoted to Operations Manager  :biggrin:
> 
> I just have to wait now for HR to send me an offer and decided if I accept or negotiate with them more.
> 
> Should be official sometime next week...      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> more mullah = more money for my hobby  :biggrin:
> *



NICE
What line of work?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 16 2008, 11:13 AM~9709614
> *NICE
> What line of work?
> *



Accounts payable .

I work for ACS (Affiliated Computer Services), based out of Dallas texas.

We have multiple projects that make sure vendors get paid and vice versa.


----------



## drnitrus

Nice man 
Good luck


GET MONEY!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 16 2008, 11:27 AM~9709741
> *Nice man
> Good luck
> GET MONEY!!!!!
> *


  X 2 homie


----------



## chris mineer

this is not done but i want your app.. its a 4 door box s-10 blazer..


----------



## chris mineer

this is not done but i want your app.. its a 4 door box s-10 blazer..


----------



## 1ofaknd

looks a bit too long.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 16 2008, 05:08 PM~9711955
> *this is not done but i want your app.. its a 4 door box s-10 blazer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a nice start.


----------



## chris mineer

looks a bit too long.


ya i thank its to long behind the wheels but on my resin 2 door its the same
see


----------



## kustombuilder

Update:
Necklace should be done tomarrow. :biggrin: 
so i can get biggs approval.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 16 2008, 02:49 PM~9712825
> *looks a bit too long.
> ya i thank its to long behind the wheels but on my resin 2 door its the same
> see
> *


but its just a resin.... when doin that kind of work u need to base it off pics of a real one homie....


----------



## mcloven

it can be a limo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 16 2008, 07:11 PM~9715274
> *it can be a limo
> *


what?


----------



## chris mineer

its only a few cm longer then the 2 door but its a 4 door so it needs to be longer


----------



## NesSmith

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 16 2008, 04:49 PM~9712825
> *looks a bit too long.
> ya i thank its to long behind the wheels but on my resin 2 door its the same
> see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT TWO DOOR IS SICK BRO,LOVE THE BODY DROP. :guns:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 16 2008, 07:23 PM~9715388
> *its only a few cm longer then the 2 door but its a 4 door so it needs to be longer
> *


u sure? i know the wheelbase and floorpans for a lot of 2 or 4-door are the same..... not sure bout that one but my 77 caddy had exact same frame as a 78 fleet i had for parts.... same overall length and all.....


----------



## NesSmith

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2008, 10:04 PM~9715849
> *u sure? i know the wheelbase and floorpans for a lot of 2 or 4-door are the same..... not sure bout that one but my 77 caddy had exact same frame as a 78 fleet i had for parts.... same overall length and all.....
> *


PRETTY SURE OLDSKOO IS CORRECT THEY SHOULD BE THE SAME LENGTH BUT WITH TWO EXTRA DOORS :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

i looked it up an copey it to hear..

In March 1990, 4-door versions of the S-10 Blazer and Jimmy were introduced; the 4-door had a 6.5in longer wheelbase (2-doors had a 100.5 in wheelbase - six inches longer than the Ford Bronco II)


----------



## kustombuilder

Ok fellas.I got the design done for the necklaces. :biggrin: let me know what you think.Im going to call biggs in a few and let him know.im still trying to figure out a price. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

WHAT NO COLOR :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 17 2008, 11:32 AM~9718112
> *WHAT NO COLOR  :angry: :biggrin:
> *


no.color is extra. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2008, 09:36 AM~9718143
> *no.color is extra. :0
> *


AHHH FUEEY :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 408models

so it's gonna be silver ???


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 17 2008, 11:48 AM~9718238
> *so it's gonna be silver ???
> *


I can get it done in silver but it will cost you.I was going to cut them in steel and have the chrome or gold plated.It just depends on what you guys want.
For all of you that are interested in this.Please pm me.Im just waiting for biggs approval.


----------



## 408models

my bad, that what meant if it was gonne chrome color.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 17 2008, 12:06 PM~9718389
> *my bad, that what meant if it was gonne chrome color.
> *


yes sir.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 17 2008, 12:06 PM~9718389
> *my bad, that what meant if it was gonne chrome color.
> *


Chrome or gold.what ever you want.gold is more.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2008, 10:14 AM~9718435
> *yes sir.
> *


HE SAID SIR :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 17 2008, 12:20 PM~9718476
> *HE SAID SIR :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


:uh: the price for yours just went up.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2008, 10:22 AM~9718487
> *:uh:  the price for yours just went up.
> *


 :0 























:angry: 
































AHH FUEYYY


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 16 2008, 06:08 PM~9711955
> *this is not done but i want your app.. its a 4 door box s-10 blazer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks kinda off but i definatly like the idea of doing a 4 door blazer :yes:
here is my old one  my pops pulled the rims and dro's and took it off to the junkyard -- the michigan snow rusted her out


----------



## stilldownivlife

here is a good refrence thread :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=115217


----------



## chris mineer

stilldownivlife thanks an that blazer is sic...


----------



## kustombuilder

Ok homies.Here is the final design of your necklace pentant.I will start cutting these in the morning.Biggs ordered 4 already. :biggrin: 
They will be 2 1/2 in big.I will be selling them for $45 chrome plated.If you want gold.Its a little higher.Please let me know and i will get a price for the gold.If you want it raw(unplated).Let me know.
Please pm me if you are interested.I will be dropping by the chrome shop on sat.
Biggs is happy with the results. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 17 2008, 11:47 AM~9718645
> *looks kinda off but i definatly like the idea of doing a 4 door blazer :yes:
> here is my old one    my pops pulled the rims and dro's and took it off to the junkyard -- the michigan snow rusted her out
> *


i fell you i had to sell the one i had too. but i didnt have all the goody like you..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i wanna see a prototype not a CAD drawing......


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2008, 10:11 PM~9723217
> *i wanna see a prototype not a CAD drawing......
> *


dont give me no lip.just get your money ready sucka.i guarantee you will be happy with it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2008, 09:08 PM~9723170
> *Ok homies.Here is the final design of your necklace pentant.I will start cutting these in the morning.Biggs ordered 4 already. :biggrin:
> They will be 2 1/2 in big.I will be selling them for $45 chrome plated.If you want gold.Its a little higher.Please let me know and i will get a price for the gold.If you want it raw(unplated).Let me know.
> Please pm me if you are interested.I will be dropping by the chrome shop on sat.
> Biggs is happy with the results. :biggrin:
> 
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## twinn

45 bucks huh so i owe u 5 bucks for it then


----------



## 1ofaknd

you gonna be able to laser cut something so small and intricate?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 17 2008, 10:18 PM~9723298
> *45 bucks huh so i owe u 5 bucks  for it then
> *


 hno: why did i have a feeling you would come out of nowhere and say something.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 17 2008, 10:20 PM~9723314
> *you gonna be able to laser cut something so small and intricate?
> *


im going to try my best. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2008, 10:08 PM~9723170
> *Ok homies.Here is the final design of your necklace pentant.I will start cutting these in the morning.Biggs ordered 4 already. :biggrin:
> They will be 2 1/2 in big.I will be selling them for $45 chrome plated.If you want gold.Its a little higher.Please let me know and i will get a price for the gold.If you want it raw(unplated).Let me know.
> Please pm me if you are interested.I will be dropping by the chrome shop on sat.
> Biggs is happy with the results. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2008, 10:08 PM~9723170
> *Ok homies.Here is the final design of your necklace pentant.I will start cutting these in the morning.Biggs ordered 4 already. :biggrin:
> They will be 2 1/2 in big.I will be selling them for $45 chrome plated.If you want gold.Its a little higher.Please let me know and i will get a price for the gold.If you want it raw(unplated).Let me know.
> Please pm me if you are interested.I will be dropping by the chrome shop on sat.
> Biggs is happy with the results. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

How about you do them even smaller and we get plaques for our models made......


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 18 2008, 07:29 PM~9729641
> *How about you do them even smaller and we get plaques for our models made......
> *


I dont think i can get that small with that detail.not yet.im working on it.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 18 2008, 08:29 PM~9729641
> *How about you do them even smaller and we get plaques for our models made......
> *


you would have to do cast them with metal that small. Lost wax casting. Like they do jewelry.

BUT kb...i got a guy that can do etching, if you can do the artwork for it (vector image) I can get it etched


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 18 2008, 07:38 PM~9729725
> *you would have to do cast them with metal that small. Lost wax casting. Like they do jewelry.
> 
> BUT kb...i got a guy that can do etching, if you can do the artwork for it (vector image) I can get it etched
> *


let me see if i can get that in vector. :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2008, 08:44 PM~9729763
> *let me see if i can get that in vector. :0
> *


It would need to be a whole plate, not just the single image. I'll PM you


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 18 2008, 07:44 PM~9729767
> *It would need to be a whole plate, not just the single image. I'll PM you
> *


pm returned. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

pm me if you want the necklace.I'm going to cut the 4 orderd by biggs in the morning and take them to the chromer.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife+Jan 17 2008, 11:47 AM~9718645-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks kinda off but i definatly like the idea of doing a 4 door blazer :yes:
> here is my old one    my pops pulled the rims and dro's and took it off to the junkyard -- the michigan snow rusted her out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i see a hard body vert.... :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2008, 09:08 PM~9723170
> *Ok homies.Here is the final design of your necklace pentant.I will start cutting these in the morning.Biggs ordered 4 already. :biggrin:
> They will be 2 1/2 in big.I will be selling them for $45 chrome plated.If you want gold.Its a little higher.Please let me know and i will get a price for the gold.If you want it raw(unplated).Let me know.
> Please pm me if you are interested.I will be dropping by the chrome shop on sat.
> Biggs is happy with the results. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 dammit im broke too :angry: , will these be available for a while?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2008, 08:50 PM~9730219
> *i see a hard body vert.... :0
> 
> dammit im broke too :angry: , will these be available for a while?
> *


I'm sure they will be.it really depends on the feedback I get.when I first came up with the idea.everybody was ya ya ya.now nobody is saying anything.so I don't know.I only have 4 sold.so we will see.


----------



## betoscustoms

I'LL BUY ONE, $45.00 CHROME?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2008, 09:07 PM~9730348
> *I'LL BUY ONE, $45.00 CHROME?
> *


 :biggrin: yup.45 chrome.
that's 5 sold. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

Ok guys.Here they are.just finished them.they are unplated. :biggrin: 
let me know what you think.they had to be cut a little bigger than expected.due to the detail.
Price:
Raw-25.00 plus shipping
Chrome-45.00 plus shipping
Gold- i need to find out.
Outside of the U.S.shipping is whatever the post office charges.


----------



## betoscustoms

I LIKE IT. PUT A DOLLAR BILL NEXT TO IT.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 03:30 AM~9732408
> *I LIKE IT. PUT A DOLLAR BILL NEXT TO IT.
> *


i cant right now.i only have a hun dollar bill. :0


----------



## betoscustoms

KOOL, I HAVE PLENTY OF THOSE, SET ONE UP NEXT TO IT I'M NOT SCARED OF THOSE.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 03:33 AM~9732412
> *KOOL, I HAVE PLENTY OF THOSE, SET ONE UP NEXT TO IT I'M NOT SCARED OF THOSE.
> *


i will do it in the morning.im tierd as hell.you still want one?


----------



## betoscustoms

YES, SIR. THANK YOU.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 03:36 AM~9732418
> *YES, SIR. THANK YOU.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2008, 01:37 AM~9732421
> *:biggrin:
> *


WERE YOU ABLE TO GET INTO STORAGE?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 03:39 AM~9732424
> *WERE YOU ABLE TO GET INTO STORAGE?
> *


i will try this week.the burbans are in my garage buried.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2008, 01:43 AM~9732433
> *i will try this week.the burbans are in my garage buried.
> *


KOOL, I'LL BE WAITING


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 03:48 AM~9732444
> *KOOL, I'LL BE WAITING
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2008, 02:20 AM~9732384
> *Ok guys.Here they are.just finished them.they are unplated. :biggrin:
> let me know what you think.they had to be cut a little bigger than expected.due to the detail.
> Price:
> Raw-25.00 plus shipping
> Chrome-45.00 plus shipping
> Gold- i need to find out.
> Outside of the U.S.shipping is whatever the post office charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GIVE ME A CALL ON MY CELL BRO..I'LL TAKE A FEW RAW RIGHT NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

nice homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 19 2008, 11:54 AM~9733369
> *GIVE ME A CALL ON MY CELL BRO..I'LL TAKE A FEW RAW RIGHT NOW. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 dialing. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 19 2008, 12:19 PM~9733496
> *nice homie
> *


 :biggrin: i want to see if i can come up with something for you guys.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nice . real nice........


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2008, 03:20 AM~9732384
> *Ok guys.Here they are.just finished them.they are unplated. :biggrin:
> let me know what you think.they had to be cut a little bigger than expected.due to the detail.
> Price:
> Raw-25.00 plus shipping
> Chrome-45.00 plus shipping
> Gold- i need to find out.
> Outside of the U.S.shipping is whatever the post office charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these limited time only?

or can you do some anytime u want?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 19 2008, 03:34 PM~9734557
> *are these limited time only?
> 
> or can you do some anytime u want?
> *


im sure i will have them for a while.


----------



## MKD904

Outside Pix and add this one to the post....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 19 2008, 09:50 PM~9736368
> *Outside Pix and add this one to the post....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2008, 11:26 PM~9737315
> *very nice.
> *


thanks


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 20 2008, 12:56 PM~9739304
> *thanks
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## spikekid999

hey roni what paint do you use to get that different color glitter look in the paint?? i see you used that 2 of your other models to


----------



## Reverend Hearse

RAINBOW FLAKE.....


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2008, 10:23 PM~9742385
> *RAINBOW FLAKE.....
> *


Yes, the Reverend is correct.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2008, 07:14 PM~9742285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


[coor=blue]SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET 67[/color]


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2008, 12:32 PM~9765440
> *SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET 67
> *


x-2


----------



## julian blea

x3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

RIDES LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS AND WELCOME TO THE CLUB NEW MEMBERS :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey

zup fellas,

just something I did as a quick build. Nothing fancy. Just to keep building while tuff I ordered for my next project gets in.










lapis blue base with kandy kobalt to top it off. 

Also if anyone has a set of SUPREMES for sale , not rockets please let me know. I want them for this ride.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 24 2008, 08:36 AM~9771287
> *zup fellas,
> 
> just something I did as a quick build. Nothing fancy. Just to keep building while tuff I ordered for my next project gets in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lapis blue base with kandy kobalt to top it off.
> 
> Also if anyone has a set of SUPREMES for sale , not rockets please let me know. I want them for this ride.
> *


.I like that looks clean bro I can check when I get home for the supremes


----------



## raystrey

tks homie,

There is a shown in Leon,Mexico on Feb 16th. I am hoping my job will allow me to take a weekend trip and attend my first ever competition. Not a 100% sure trip yet but I would sure as hell would like to take my rides down. 

I went to a car show last month to donate to a toy drive and they allowed me to set up a table and display my rides. I got very good repsonses and feedback but I have yet to enter any into competition.


----------



## ElRafa

Good luck homie


----------



## Project59

That 67 is gorgeous!!!! :0


----------



## lowvanman

hello who is the owner of this club MCBA wanting to join and or start a club in my town if thats ok


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Jan 24 2008, 03:07 PM~9774117
> *hello who is the owner of this club MCBA  wanting to join and or start a club in my town  if thats ok
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
why?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Jan 24 2008, 05:07 PM~9774117
> *hello who is the owner of this club MCBA  wanting to join and or start a club in my town  if thats ok
> *




Jeff, i told you that i would get the info up soon about starting a chapter in your area. I guess it's not that important to you since you been asking for how long now? Screw it.....i see how dedicated you are to DPMCC now. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jan 24 2008, 05:37 PM~9777172
> *Jeff, i told you that i would get the info up soon about starting a chapter in your area. I guess it's not that important to you since you been asking for how long now? Screw it.....i see how dedicated you are to DPMCC now. Have fun and good luck.
> *


PM him.... don't bring any outside drama in here homie...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 08:40 PM~9777221
> *PM him.... don't bring any outside drama in here homie...
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE'S....


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 10:40 PM~9777221
> *PM him.... don't bring any outside drama in here homie...
> *



hey bro.....no outside drama at all.. i just saw this post and thought he should know i saw it. i PM Biggs to let him know what is up on this too.  no drama here.....


----------



## raystrey

Zup fellas.... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

ROLL CALL PEOPLE LET'S SEE ALL MEMBERS POST UP  ALL OF YOU :biggrin:

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

SUP!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Morning homies :wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd

:nicoderm:


----------



## MKD904

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

uffin: :wave:


----------



## modelsbyroni

:wave: Whats up fellas!


----------



## BiggC

:biggrin: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN MIGHT BE OUT IN WAYNE, NJ. IN APRIL. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2008, 06:03 PM~9804979
> *IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN MIGHT BE OUT IN WAYNE, NJ.  IN APRIL.  :biggrin:
> *


NNL East?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 28 2008, 04:06 PM~9805009
> *NNL East?
> *


 :biggrin: YOU GOT IT.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2008, 06:37 PM~9805251
> *:biggrin: YOU GOT IT.
> *


Nice, you'll be sweepin' both coasts. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 28 2008, 04:45 PM~9805294
> *Nice, you'll be sweepin' both coasts.  :biggrin:
> *


IT SAY'S WE HAVE TO FLY INTO DET, MICH HOW FAR IS THAT FROM THE PLACE.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2008, 06:53 PM~9805349
> *IT SAY'S WE HAVE TO FLY INTO DET, MICH HOW FAR IS THAT FROM THE PLACE.
> *


What??? Thats no where near NJ. I'd double check that with someone cause that can't be right.


----------



## Kirby

Detroit is probably a 15 or so hour drive to new jersey. thats just my guess...its far as hell lol


----------



## chris mineer

a big thanks to biggs for the wheels


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## lowridermodels

lookin good chris!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## ElRafa

Nice wheels chris it looks cool


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 28 2008, 07:44 PM~9806972
> *Nice wheels chris it looks cool
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2008, 08:25 AM~9802902
> *ROLL CALL PEOPLE LET'S SEE ALL MEMBERS POST UP   ALL OF YOU  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


u rang? :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## tatman

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2008, 01:53 PM~9805349
> *IT SAY'S WE HAVE TO FLY INTO DET, MICH HOW FAR IS THAT FROM THE PLACE.
> *


i think Cairo,IL and Indy are closer.....


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys and more to come


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2008, 04:03 PM~9804979
> *IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN MIGHT BE OUT IN WAYNE, NJ.  IN APRIL.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 coast to coast!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2008, 06:03 PM~9804979
> *IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN MIGHT BE OUT IN WAYNE, NJ.  IN APRIL.   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
let me know. i was just talking to my neighbor about this show last night. if i havent moved by then ill definitly be there!

you need to fly into newark nj. thats about 30-40 minutes from the place.


----------



## kustombuilder

For all the MCBA members.
Please read.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9812457


----------



## bigdogg323

:angry: ............................................... :biggrin: ....................................................... :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2008, 12:09 PM~9812532
> *For all the MCBA members.
> Please read.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9812457
> *




I doned pmed you like 3 times Dave ! 

You know i want a raw 1 and a MINIDREAMS !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 29 2008, 06:32 PM~9816312
> *I    doned    pmed  you  like  3  times  Dave !
> 
> You  know  i  want  a  raw  1  and  a  MINIDREAMS  !
> *


I CALLED HIS ASS LIKE 4 TIME AND FINALLY HE PICKED UP.. :biggrin: I GOT 6 MORE COMING.  2 CHROME AND 4 STAINLESS.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 29 2008, 05:55 AM~9811113
> *:0
> let me know.  i was just talking to my neighbor about this show last night.  if i havent moved by then ill definitly be there!
> 
> you need to fly into newark nj.  thats about 30-40 minutes from the place.
> *


THANK'S BRO. I NEED TO FIND OUT WHERE TO LAND FROM ONTARIO CA. CAUSE THERE WAS NO AIRPORT FOR WAYNE ,NJ.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 29 2008, 07:32 PM~9816312
> *I    doned    pmed  you  like  3  times  Dave !
> 
> You  know  i  want  a  raw  1  and  a  MINIDREAMS  !
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 29 2008, 05:32 PM~9816312
> *I    doned    pmed  you  like  3  times  Dave !
> 
> You  know  i  want  a  raw  1  and  a  MINIDREAMS  !
> *


i'm blocked


----------



## BODINE




----------



## ElRafa

^^^^^^
Very Nice bro


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 30 2008, 06:17 AM~9820337
> *^^^^^^
> Very Nice bro
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 29 2008, 08:01 PM~9816645
> *i'm blocked
> *


unblocked now.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Jan 29 2008, 07:55 AM~9811113-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> let me know.  i was just talking to my neighbor about this show last night.  if i havent moved by then ill definitly be there!
> 
> you need to fly into newark nj.  thats about 30-40 minutes from the place.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 08:40 PM~9816394
> *THANK'S BRO.  I NEED TO FIND OUT WHERE TO LAND FROM ONTARIO CA. CAUSE THERE WAS NO AIRPORT FOR WAYNE ,NJ.
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 30 2008, 08:12 AM~9821125
> *unblocked now.
> *


 :angry: AHH FUEY


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 30 2008, 05:31 PM~9824483
> *:angry: AHH FUEY
> *


 uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder

ok fellas.i have 3 raw MCBA pendants.who wants them?30 shipped.hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 1 2008, 11:00 AM~9840317
> *ok fellas.i have 3 raw MCBA pendants.who wants them?30 shipped.hit me up. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 2 2008, 01:30 PM~9849323
> *:wave: pm sent
> *


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## Smallz

^^^^^^^^^^^^ Elco is nice homie.

Heres another one for the team.......................


































:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

NEW ADDITION TO MY "UNDER NEW MANAGEMENT" DIORAMA


----------



## tatman

Every bodys stuff Lookin real nice!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what's new guys? :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

M.C.B.A. please read my post.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2008, 08:08 PM~9723170
> *Ok homies.Here is the final design of your necklace pentant.I will start cutting these in the morning.Biggs ordered 4 already. :biggrin:
> They will be 2 1/2 in big.I will be selling them for $45 chrome plated.If you want gold.Its a little higher.Please let me know and i will get a price for the gold.If you want it raw(unplated).Let me know.
> Please pm me if you are interested.I will be dropping by the chrome shop on sat.
> Biggs is happy with the results. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



"User Posted Image" I hate that. I finally stop by this place to see these pendants and there are no pictures...Just my luck. :banghead:


----------



## bigdogg323

where's the pic at :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa

One more for me :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Lookin' good


----------



## chris mineer

my newest


----------



## 408models

looks good bro


----------



## ElRafa

Very Nice homie I see you switched up your doing a few more cars looks good brother!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

IMPI IS LOOKIN GOOOD CHRIS..


----------



## chris mineer

thanks ill get some better pics


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## lonnie

looks good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

keep up the good work homies.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 11 2008, 06:12 PM~9918559
> *keep up the good work homies....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 11 2008, 07:06 PM~9919502
> *x2
> *


JUST GOT MY PETERBILT CAB DONE. ONE DOWN TRAILER TO GO.


----------



## BiggC

Lookin' great everyone.

Cant wait to see the semi with the trailer finshed also Biggs. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Damn server. :uh:


----------



## ElRafa

hno: hno: hno: that will be the competion big homie for reals you got down


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 11 2008, 08:46 PM~9920358
> *hno:  hno:  hno: that will be the competion big homie for reals you got down
> *


THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S...


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 11 2008, 07:27 PM~9919677
> *Lookin' great everyone.
> 
> Cant wait to see the semi with the trailer finshed also Biggs.  :biggrin:
> *



X2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 
you got down homie :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

I cant wait to c the whole thing done.........and u already killin' em'!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo

:wave: Wassup everyone..... Rides are looking GOOD!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2008, 04:19 PM~9919621
> *JUST GOT MY PETERBILT CAB DONE. ONE DOWN TRAILER TO GO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S..  
JUST GOT THE BUMPER'S BACK FROM THE PLATTER TODAY THAT'S ALL IT NEEDED. ANYONE GOT SOME CRAZY BACK LIGHT'S THEY WANT TO TRADE , OR CASH FOR.? LONG AND SLEEK ONE'S.


----------



## lowridermodels

thats way sweet bigg dogg....when you have some time tommorow....call me about a situation ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

hey biggs how much does it cost to enter a car in nnl


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 7 2008, 07:47 AM~9885126
> *"User Posted Image" I hate that. I finally stop by this place to see these pendants and there are no pictures...Just my luck.  :banghead:
> *



damn big homie, long time no talk.  



Biggs that rig is BADASS!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 11 2008, 09:47 PM~9920878
> *thats way sweet bigg dogg....when you have some time tommorow....call me about a situation ..... :thumbsup:
> *


GIVE ME A CALL NOW BRO IM JUST HOME CHILLING. 


AND dubelduces IT COST 10 OR 15 BUCK'S TO ENTER AND THE REST ARE FREE.


----------



## mcloven

that aint bad ill see u there biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 11 2008, 09:50 PM~9920913
> *damn big homie,  long time no talk.
> Biggs that rig is BADASS!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


THANK'S BRO...  


HERE YOU GO BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2008, 09:56 PM~9920972
> *THANK'S BRO...
> HERE YOU GO BRO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 can't wait to get my 2. :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

that is bad ass biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 11 2008, 10:11 PM~9921136
> *that is bad ass biggs
> *


THANK'S CHRIS...  

HERE IS THE LAST ONE FOR THE NIGHT. TOMORROW THE TRAILER WILL BE CLEARED AND PUT TOGETHER. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2008, 07:32 PM~9921411
> *THANK'S CHRIS...
> 
> HERE IS THE LAST ONE FOR THE NIGHT. TOMORROW THE TRAILER WILL BE CLEARED AND PUT TOGETHER. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY FUCK...... definetly gonna pop a few eyes at NNL.... them old guys gonna be able to see it for sure.... :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

:tears: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Models IV Life

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT BIGGS!!!!!!!!!! HEY HOMIE YOU WANNA TRADE MY 85' CAPRICE LOWRIDER FOR IT??????????..LOL. J/K. DAMN SICK AS FUCK!!!! DAMN YOU NEED TO UPLOAD THAT PIC ON THE CHROME SHOP MAFIA WEBSITE!!!


----------



## drnitrus

Man that paint looks flawless!!!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Feb 11 2008, 08:50 PM~9920913-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn big homie,  long time no talk.
> Biggs that rig is BADASS!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit bro! How you been? I'm still around you know...still keep in touch with my big bro. Havent talked to my lil sister (1ofaknd) for a while though. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2008, 08:56 PM~9920972
> *THANK'S BRO...
> HERE YOU GO BRO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sickwitit! Those came out nice. I might need ol kustombuildy to make me some shit for the 1:1 viper truck I am doing at the shop.


----------



## Waco

Well i guess these two new builds belong here now!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

welcome to the family homie...


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 12 2008, 08:53 AM~9923150
> *welcome to the family homie...
> *



Thanx Mr Biggs! I gonna do my best for tha Family! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Welcome to the MCBA family Waco. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

congrats waco....


----------



## ElRafa

Morning Homies  


Sup Waco Congrats bro welcome to the Fam


----------



## drnitrus

Welcome to the fam homeboy!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz

Welcome Homie!!


----------



## BiggDeee

*WELCOME HOMIE!* :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

yo congrates WACO ,do ur thang homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

WELCOME WACO!!!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 12 2008, 09:53 AM~9923150
> *welcome to the family homie...
> *


 :0 :0 x2


----------



## modelsbyroni

WELCOME 2 DA FAMILY, WACO. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BIG HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 12 2008, 05:17 AM~9922985
> *Well i guess these two new builds belong here now!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chris mineer

welcome


----------



## lowridermodels

Welcome to la familia Waco!


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## chris mineer




----------



## rollinoldskoo

cool hauler :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

the hauler is FUCKIN SWEET bro it gives me so many ideas


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 12 2008, 06:30 PM~9927272
> *the hauler is FUCKIN SWEET bro it gives me so many ideas
> *



X2! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 12 2008, 08:17 AM~9922985
> *Well i guess these two new builds belong here now!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELCOME HOMIE NICE WORK


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 11 2008, 10:35 PM~9921452
> *HOLY FUCK...... definetly gonna pop a few eyes at NNL.... them old guys gonna be able to see it for sure....  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up big homie your going to KILL THEM and that stupid SUPER SEVEN


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 12 2008, 07:49 PM~9928014
> *Whats up big homie your going to KILL THEM and that stupid SUPER SEVEN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i hope your not talking about the same super 7 im thinking about cause ive seen it in person and its fucking amazing


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 12 2008, 04:49 PM~9928014
> *Whats up big homie your going to KILL THEM and that stupid SUPER SEVEN
> *


u quoted the wrong homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 12 2008, 08:57 AM~9922915
> *No shit bro! How you been? I'm still around you know...still keep in touch with my big bro. Havent talked to my lil sister (1ofaknd) for a while though.  :biggrin:
> Sickwitit! Those came out nice. I might need ol kustombuildy to make me some shit for the 1:1 viper truck I am doing at the shop.
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

that purp flatbed is fukin sweet .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE HAULER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

I WANT O SEE MORE OF THAT HAULER BRO


----------



## cruzinlow

DAAAAMMMNN that hauler is sick bro , :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

I WANT O SEE MORE OF THAT HAULER BRO 


like what? it is an curb side for now till i can fines the bottom.. the bed is styrene.


----------



## chris mineer

this is an old one i bilt and traded to a lil member


----------



## SOLOW Models

Thats sick!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 13 2008, 07:04 PM~9935178
> *this is an old one i bilt and traded to a lil member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 thats crazy! nice work


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## undead white boy

love it 
thanks


----------



## RaiderPride

first one finished...... 63 Hopper

































whatcha think


----------



## youcantfademe

NICE ROOF..........


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 20 2008, 02:58 AM~9984897
> *NICE ROOF..........
> *



X2 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2008, 06:29 AM~9984929
> *X2  :0  :cheesy:
> *


X3....


----------



## raystrey

A turqouise 58´ I am doing and a supply of paints to last for a long time thanks to homie Beto


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN NOT TO HATE OR ANYTHING BUT FOR THE PRICE OF THOSE CADDIES, YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO CUT IT OUT OF THE MOLD!!!!! THEY SHOULD BE TRIMMED OUT AND CLEAN ALREADY!! NICE 8 THOUGH!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2008, 06:04 PM~9990357
> *DAMN NOT TO HATE OR ANYTHING BUT FOR THE PRICE OF THOSE CADDIES, YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO CUT IT OUT OF THE MOLD!!!!! THEY SHOULD BE TRIMMED OUT AND CLEAN ALREADY!! NICE 8 THOUGH!
> *


 :0


----------



## RaiderPride

:twak: :twak: :twak: :0 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2008, 07:04 PM~9990357
> *DAMN NOT TO HATE OR ANYTHING BUT FOR THE PRICE OF THOSE CADDIES, YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO CUT IT OUT OF THE MOLD!!!!! THEY SHOULD BE TRIMMED OUT AND CLEAN ALREADY!! NICE 8 THOUGH!
> *



dont bite the hand that feeds homie!
:buttkick:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 21 2008, 12:27 AM~9993467
> *dont bite the hand that feeds homie!
> :buttkick:
> *


WHAT DO YOU MEAN HOMIE????? I WASN'T HATING BUT ITS TRUE!!!! I CAN SEE TWEAKING THE BODY TO FIT BUT DAMN NOT CUTTING THE WHOLE CAR OUT OF ITS MOLD!! WHEN YOU BUY OTHER RESINS FOR $65+ YOU NEVER HAVE CUT THEM OUT!! LOOK AROUND. ALL THE RESINS COME READY TO GO. R&R, MODELHAUS ETC.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 21 2008, 03:03 AM~9993685
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN HOMIE????? I WASN'T HATING BUT ITS TRUE!!!! I CAN SEE TWEAKING THE BODY TO FIT BUT DAMN NOT CUTTING THE WHOLE CAR OUT OF ITS MOLD!! WHEN YOU BUY OTHER RESINS FOR $65+ YOU NEVER HAVE CUT THEM OUT!! LOOK AROUND. ALL THE RESINS COME READY TO GO. R&R, MODELHAUS ETC.
> *


no disrespect to you , im just saying, Beto is the only place to get this stuff from, the price may be high to some people, but to a caddy guy (especially me) like me, im willing to scrape up the cash and do a little extra work, its damn worth it in the end.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 21 2008, 02:10 AM~9993693
> *no disrespect to you , im just saying, Beto is the only place to get this stuff from, the price may be high to some people, but to a caddy guy (especially me) like me, im willing to scrape up the cash and do a little extra work, its damn worth it in the end.
> *


OH YEAH NO DOUBT I FEEL YOU ON THAT!! I WAS JUST STATING MY .02.


----------



## mista_gonzo

Heres my Monte "Tangerine Dream" #2 for this year. Still need to add a lil more foil..... AuRyTe, Gonz


----------



## mademan

Nice ^ the gold wheels look great on there too!

another great build!


----------



## pancho1969

LOOKIN GOOD GONZO :thumbsup: 



HAS ANY ONE USED THE PHOTO ETCH CADDI STEERING WHEELS ?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 21 2008, 07:15 PM~9999233
> *LOOKIN GOOD GONZO  :thumbsup:
> HAS ANY ONE USED THE PHOTO ETCH CADDI STEERING WHEELS ?
> *


:yes: ....


----------



## youcantfademe

[imghttp://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/1111eldog094jpg.jpg[/img]


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

:uh:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 21 2008, 07:15 PM~9999233
> *LOOKIN GOOD GONZO  :thumbsup:
> HAS ANY ONE USED THE PHOTO ETCH CADDI STEERING WHEELS ?
> *


ive got 2 but havent used either yet.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Feb 21 2008, 11:53 AM~9996982
> *Heres my Monte "Tangerine Dream" #2 for this year. Still need to add a lil more foil..... AuRyTe, Gonz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats under the hood? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 21 2008, 10:43 PM~10000381
> *whats under the hood?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a motor :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 21 2008, 10:43 PM~10000381
> *whats under the hood?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a motor :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE MONTE GONZO LOOKS LIKE MINES!


----------



## mista_gonzo

Thanks homies...... Hey R.O. it has a motor (basic build), but aint nothing to show as it's a daily driver (curb side) :tongue:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 21 2008, 05:51 PM~10000501
> *a motor :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak: no shit sherlock holmes...... lets see it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

Congrats to all the mcba members that placed at yesterdays model fest in Ventura! Keep up the good work homiez! See ya at the NNL!!!!


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lookin good homeboy cant wate to build my garage ..^^^^


----------



## ElRafa

Nice Garage Chris


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys and sarry about the bad pics


----------



## phat97yukon

looks good, i like that monza


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 25 2008, 05:10 PM~10029317
> *Nice Garage Chris
> *


X-2 homie


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 26 2008, 03:29 PM~10035713
> *" WORTH THE WAIT "
> 
> BUILT FOR THE HOMIE WACO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 SICK!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 26 2008, 08:24 PM~10038735
> *:0  :0 SICK!
> *



sup fooker u gonna be there this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 26 2008, 10:24 PM~10038743
> *sup fooker u gonna be there this weekend :biggrin:
> *


  U ALREADY KNOW WHERE I'M AT


----------



## zfelix

:yes: :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

pancho1969

that is sic man


----------



## SOLO1

add a few more to the list for M.C.B.A


----------



## Pokey

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

SWEET WORK LIKE ALWAYS PANCHO AND SOLO ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

very nice cars.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 26 2008, 07:29 PM~10039378
> *SWEET WORK LIKE ALWAYS PANCHO AND SOLO !  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*X-2*


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :0 :0 

Bad Ass homies!!!!


----------



## 408models

BAD ASS RIDES HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

FOUR MORE TO THE LIST :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

good-clean-whips -homies


----------



## 408models

*HERES MIND ALL DONE FOR THIS YEAR. I THINK THIS IS THE ONLY ONE DONE FOR THIS YEAR* :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY HOMIE DO YOU NEED A KNOCK-OFF FOR THAT RIGHT FRONT RIM?


----------



## Mr Biggs

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY BROTHER'S.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Feb 27 2008, 03:35 PM~10044216-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HOMIE DO YOU NEED A KNOCK-OFF FOR THAT RIGHT FRONT RIM?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAW I FOUND MINE BRO, THANKS :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2008, 03:45 PM~10044293
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY BROTHER'S.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Awready Twinn and 408 ya'll boyz arent playin huh??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2008, 05:45 PM~10044293
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY BROTHER'S.
> *


I SECOND THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz




----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPLAMENTS FELLAS AND EVERYBODYS NEY RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

:0 *DAMN!!!!!!!!!* :0 

Nice builds fellas!!!!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 27 2008, 10:45 PM~10047506
> *:0 DAMN!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> Nice builds fellas!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 27 2008, 10:45 PM~10047506
> *:0 DAMN!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> Nice builds fellas!!!!!
> *



X3........... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

some sickass work in this topic. :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 27 2008, 07:45 PM~10046294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i love this car it makes me wanna build a 70


----------



## twinn

X2 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD HOMIES!!


----------



## sidetoside

The Hot Rod looks very good , the Top is the burner , but the Wheels !!!!


----------



## modeltech

awesome builds homies!! heres 1 for me so far!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Nice Biggs and Modeltech!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa

All the rides are sick ass hell homies


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

TWINN YOUR NEW BUILDS LOOK GREAT ! 


And BIGGS that duce is a show stopper ! 

Man you guys are building your tails off this year and i have yet to finish anything ! \\


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELL IT'S OFFICIAL TOMORROW AFTERNOON ME, TWINN , MCLA, BIGDEE AND MR.1/16 ARE ROLLING UP TO THE NNL.  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 05:38 PM~10052066
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL TOMORROW AFTERNOON ME, TWINN , MCLA, BIGDEE AND MR.1/16 ARE ROLLING UP TO THE NNL.  :biggrin:
> *


Sweet, be sure to take lots of pics & we'll be waiting to see all them awards :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 28 2008, 03:44 PM~10052099
> *Sweet, be sure to take lots of pics & we'll be waiting to see all them awards  :biggrin:
> *


THE SAD PART IS THERE IS OVER 1100 ENTRIE'S AND ONLY ONE MAIN AWARD.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 05:46 PM~10052110
> *THE SAD PART IS THERE IS OVER 1100 ENTRIE'S AND ONLY ONE MAIN AWARD.
> *


Well I hope you get it again, cause you should with one of them killer builds.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 28 2008, 03:48 PM~10052119
> *Well I hope you get it again, cause you should with one of them killer builds.
> *


I HOPE SO ....IM TAKING THE OMEN TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 03:38 PM~10052066
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL TOMORROW AFTERNOON ME, TWINN , MCLA, BIGDEE AND MR.1/16 ARE ROLLING UP TO THE NNL.  :biggrin:
> *



Awready wish i could of made it!!! Ya'll homies Becareful! Bring home tha Gold or in ur case tha 'Platinum"!! :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 03:38 PM~10052066
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL TOMORROW AFTERNOON ME, TWINN , MCLA, BIGDEE AND MR.1/16 ARE ROLLING UP TO THE NNL.  :biggrin:
> *



Club brothers, one question. Since I live in Mexico and not many shows happen is there a way sometime in the future I could send someone a build or two of mine so they could carry to some NNL shows???


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 02:38 PM~10052066
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL TOMORROW AFTERNOON ME, TWINN , SCLA, BIGDEE AND MR.1/16 ARE ROLLING UP TO THE NNL.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:  

Cant wait.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 28 2008, 03:54 PM~10052163
> *Club brothers, one question. Since I live in Mexico and not many shows happen is there a way sometime in the future I could send someone a build or two of mine so they could carry to some NNL shows???
> *



X 2 Is that a possibility


----------



## chris mineer

:0 good luck guys not like you need it...


































the green in the pic is not right its like charger green with a flake


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 02:38 PM~10052066
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL TOMORROW AFTERNOON ME, TWINN , MCLA, BIGDEE AND MR.1/16 ARE ROLLING UP TO THE NNL.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 CAN'T WAIT TO CHILL WITH THE HOMIES :biggrin: ANY DINNER PLANS TOMORROW???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 28 2008, 03:54 PM~10052163
> *Club brothers, one question. Since I live in Mexico and not many shows happen is there a way sometime in the future I could send someone a build or two of mine so they could carry to some NNL shows???
> *


I WOULD SAY YES THAT'S WHAT I DID WITH MINI AND MARINATE CAR'S LAST YEAR. I JUST CAN'T PROMISE YOU YOUR CAR WILL ARRIVE HERE IN ONE PIECE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 28 2008, 05:22 PM~10052805
> *:0  CAN'T WAIT TO CHILL WITH THE HOMIES :biggrin: ANY DINNER PLANS TOMORROW???
> *


SAME PLACE SAME TIME. SIZZLER. :biggrin: WE SHOULD GET THERE REAL QUICK I GOT THE 08 TAHOE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE OMEN ALL CLEANED UP AND READY TO GO.


----------



## MARINATE

GOOD LUCK HOMIES....I'LL BE AT THE AZ SUPERSHOW!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2008, 06:55 PM~10053444
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIES....I'LL BE AT THE AZ SUPERSHOW!
> *


LOW RIDER CAR SHOW'S ARE PLAYED OUT. YOU NEED TO COME TO A GOOD MODEL SHOW.


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2008, 07:06 PM~10053525
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


hes right........ :0


----------



## sidetoside

The Omen looks real tight , i like the Front end cut ! 
Nice Built Homie ! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 06:54 PM~10053432
> *THE OMEN ALL CLEANED UP AND READY TO GO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW BRO THATS INCREDIBLE


----------



## ElRafa

Good Luck to all the Homies Going to NNL


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 29 2008, 12:27 PM~10057978
> *Good Luck to all the Homies Going to NNL
> *


x2
cant wait to see some pics and some awards :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

has any body heard any thing about the regel or cutty? i was just on a sit wear it said they wear pending order but know it said they was discontinued


----------



## 408models

I HEARD THET WEREN'T COMIN OUT TILL AUGUST OF THIS YEAR


----------



## mcloven

im gonna take some pics of that bad ass 64


----------



## YAYOS64

by the looks of it, you guys are going to hit it hard :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 29 2008, 11:27 AM~10057978
> *Good Luck to all the Homies Going to NNL
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

i got an email from revell saying that they canceled for now that sucks


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 29 2008, 08:17 AM~10058304
> *I HEARD THET WEREN'T COMIN OUT TILL AUGUST OF THIS YEAR
> *


i was told that they were being re-designed after that toy show in Chicago.....


----------



## youcantfademe

i couldnt even find upcoming products on thier website, unless im just blind.....


----------



## chris mineer

Yes unfortunately these are being canceled for the time being.



Thanks Sean

Revell Consumer Services

800-833-3570





Making quality matter one kit at a time.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 29 2008, 09:04 PM~10062028
> *i was told that they were being re-designed after that toy show in Chicago.....
> *


Yeah, I heard the same thing. Which is fine by me. I'd rather wait for one that is correct, than have it now and have it incorrect. 

Judging from the pics I saw, the Cutty just didn't look right, especially the bumpers.

All I have to say is, they BETTER release them sometime in the near future. This is the second time they have teased us with the Cutty and Regal, and it's starting to piss me off!!!! :angry: 

Hell, I'm stilled pissed about the CRX they were supposed to make a couple years ago.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 29 2008, 09:23 PM~10062173
> *
> 
> Hell, I'm stilled pissed about the CRX they were supposed to make a couple years ago.
> *


me too...... :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: I LIKE THIS SHOT. THANK'S TO GREG.


----------



## mademan

^^ damn!!!!!!!!!
looks great!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 2 2008, 07:28 PM~10072230
> *^^ damn!!!!!!!!!
> looks great!
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 2 2008, 06:28 PM~10072230
> *^^ damn!!!!!!!!!
> looks great!
> *



X3!!! :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*JUST WANTED TO SAY AGAIN THAT IS WAS KOOL MEETING THE HOMIES THAT CAME DOWN WITH BIGGS & TWINN; SCLAMOOVIN, BIGDEE AND MR 1/16* :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2008, 08:40 AM~10076250
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY AGAIN THAT IS WAS KOOL MEETING THE HOMIES THAT CAME DOWN WITH BIGGS & TWINN; SCLAMOOVIN, BIGDEE AND MR 1/16 :thumbsup:
> *


Same here homie. Hopefully we can do it again soon.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Mar 3 2008, 09:46 AM~10076296
> *Same here homie. Hopefully we can do it again soon.
> *


WE WILL IN JUNE.. :biggrin: 
SO DON'T FORGET TO MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDAR.


----------



## 408models

IS THAT THE MERCED SHOW??


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2008, 09:34 AM~10076685
> *IS THAT THE MERCED SHOW??
> *


 :dunno: I think Biggs was sayin' somethin' like that.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2008, 10:34 AM~10076685
> *IS THAT THE MERCED SHOW??
> *


YUP................... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

gonna try and make that one :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2008, 10:44 AM~10076742
> *YUP................... :biggrin:
> *


When is that show again.....and how far is Merced?

Got to see if I can get the "Hall Pass" for that show.... :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2008, 07:20 PM~10072175
> *:biggrin: I LIKE THIS SHOT.  THANK'S TO GREG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is badass


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2008, 09:40 AM~10076250
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY AGAIN THAT IS WAS KOOL MEETING THE HOMIES THAT CAME DOWN WITH BIGGS & TWINN; SCLAMOOVIN, BIGDEE AND MR 1/16 :thumbsup:
> *



Same here 408! It was nice meeting u too and Beto! 
Well be up there soon for the next one just next time im bringing a gas mask!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2008, 09:17 AM~10076556
> *HOW MANY ROOMS? LET ME KNOW SOON. </span>*:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 3 2008, 08:05 PM~10080878
> *HOW MANY ROOMS? LET ME KNOW SOON. :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU CAN SAVE 2 :biggrin: I FOR ME AND ALL MY GIRL'S AND THE OTHER ONE FOR THE HOMIE'S. :biggrin:

DO YOU KNOW WHAT IS THE EXACT DATE FOR THE SHOW.?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol!


----------



## Mr Biggs

I TOOK SOME BETTER PIC'S WITH MY LIL STUDIO.


----------



## ElRafa

Muy Chingon Homie


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 3 2008, 09:47 PM~10082006
> *Muy Chingon Homie
> *



x2 Biggs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

ALRIGHT HOMIES PLANNING A DISNEYLAND TRIP NEED TO KNOW WHERE I GET ALL THE HOOK UP'S AT.....TICKETS, HOTELS, THE WHOLE 9 YARDS :biggrin: :biggrin: NEED TO TAKE THE FAMILIA OUT THERE IN JUNE!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 3 2008, 09:08 PM~10082229
> *ALRIGHT HOMIES PLANNING A DISNEYLAND TRIP NEED TO KNOW WHERE I GET ALL THE HOOK UP'S AT.....TICKETS, HOTELS, THE WHOLE 9 YARDS :biggrin:  :biggrin: NEED TO TAKE THE FAMILIA OUT THERE IN JUNE!
> *



what up g i didnt see u by the 61


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2008, 10:41 PM~10081941
> *I TOOK SOME BETTER PIC'S WITH MY LIL STUDIO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM BRO! AS ALWAYS, YOU CAN STOP TRAFFIC DEAD IN IT'S TRACK WITH THE CUSTOM CREATIONS THAT YOU BUILD BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

63 Galaxy gray base with a green/purple pearl over it.....


----------



## ModelCarsMag

Here's a pic for you:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice camera work as always Gregg


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 4 2008, 04:19 AM~10083798
> *nice camera work as always Gregg
> *



x2


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 3 2008, 05:03 PM~10079864
> *Same here 408! It was nice meeting u too and Beto!
> Well be up there soon for the next one just next time im bringing a gas mask!
> *


 :roflmao: that bad huh



*PICS LOOK GREAT BIGGS* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ModelCarsMag_@Mar 4 2008, 02:18 AM~10083792
> *Here's a pic for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANK'S GREG.. :biggrin: 
CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS AFTER YOU DO YOUR MAGIC TO THEM. AND AL THAT RIDE IS SWEET BRO. I LIKE THE WAY YOU DID THE 2-TONE SEAT'S. LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 4 2008, 12:03 AM~10082742
> *what up g i didnt see u by the 61
> *


I SEEN U..YOU WERE WITH DANNY...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What's going on fellas ! 


Well i had to handle some things but i belive i am back ! 


Sorry to hear about the NNL results but atleast a few of you guys got the chance to kick it with each other from behind a computer screen and got to bullshit models for a weekend ! 

I haven't done shit this year and want to say SORRY for that ! I know i was 1 of the biggest members in here pushing you guys to be building and stop bullshit in around last year now look at me !  

LOL! But i went out yesterday handled some shit i needed to get handled , Picked up BIG C and ran out and spent what extra cash i had after court cost and picked up supplies to get back at it ! 

The good news is i been paying back child support sence 98 they said i owed 11,000 to doctor bills and child care on my oldest girl ! Well i guess when they ordered support in 98 i was to have the back dues paid in full in 10yrs ! Well in January i was ordered to court do to i still owed on it ! Well with my sale thread , and help from DOC I PAID IT ALL OFF ON MONDAY ! NO MORE BACK SUPPORT PAYMENTs and it also lowwered my monthly support payment by 100.00 month ! 


So now that i can clear my head and get back to modeling i'll do you M.C.B.A. brother proud and come back building like a chump ! LOL!


----------



## Waco

AWREADY BRO!!!!! Get at me later MINI!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Good to have you back homie glad things worked out better for you Homie


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 5 2008, 09:49 AM~10093299
> *Good to have you back homie glad things worked out better for you Homie
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

Good to have you back homie glad things worked out better for you Homie 


X3


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2008, 08:41 PM~10081941
> *I TOOK SOME BETTER PIC'S WITH MY LIL STUDIO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I JUST NOTICED YOU CHANGED THE WHEEL SET UP, YOU GONNA KEEP IT THIS WAY*???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 5 2008, 11:02 AM~10094551
> *I JUST NOTICED YOU CHANGED THE WHEEL SET UP, YOU GONNA KEEP IT THIS WAY???
> *


YES, :biggrin: 
IT LOOK'S MORE LIKE A HOT ROD NOW. WHAT YOU THINK.?


----------



## 408models

looks pretty good, but the low pros looked sik too, either way its a bad ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 4 2008, 12:55 AM~10083543
> *DAM BRO! AS ALWAYS, YOU CAN STOP TRAFFIC DEAD IN IT'S TRACK WITH THE CUSTOM CREATIONS THAT YOU BUILD BRO!!  :biggrin:
> *


stop them hell he can cause a 10 car pile up with those creations of his


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 5 2008, 12:12 PM~10095043
> *looks pretty good, but the low pros looked sik too, either way its a bad ass ride :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S DOG. :biggrin: 
I JUST WANTED MORE MEAT ON THEM RIM'S NOW IT'S MORE TO SCALE. IT'S THE SAME THING I DID TO THE RIG.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 5 2008, 12:19 PM~10095086
> *stop them hell he can cause a 10 car pile up with those creations of his
> *


THANK'S WHITE BOY...


----------



## undead white boy

no worries i only speak the truth


----------



## STUNNABOI

hey mini can i join up with your club im not the greatest at buildin but heres some pics of what im workin on

99 silverado

















96 blazer frame dragger


----------



## ElRafa

Invite only homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY GUYS ! 


I just got my M.C.B.A. Charm from Kustombuilder ! I got the only stainless he made but if he has any others left GRAB IT ! 

This thing is nice ! And seeing how little he made my letters i belive he could do a 1 line window plaques ! 


I am having MINIDREAMS made already when i get it i 'll see if it fits in the models ! if it does i'll put it in rubber and cast more in resin !


And anyone that has an idea for a charm get at KB !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2008, 11:41 PM~10081941
> *I TOOK SOME BETTER PIC'S WITH MY LIL STUDIO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tried to make them a little clearer for you homie both creations are sick!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S BRO.. I CAN SEE THEM BETTER NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by STUNNABOI_@Mar 5 2008, 10:18 AM~10095656
> *hey mini can i join up with your club im not the greatest at buildin but heres some pics of what im workin on
> 
> 99 silverado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96 blazer frame dragger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didn't you just join Dynasty? :scrutinize:


----------



## DUNK RYDER4

just finish that 64


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Mar 5 2008, 08:55 PM~10099820
> *just finish that 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When did you become an MCBA member? :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 5 2008, 01:08 PM~10095018
> *YES,  :biggrin:
> IT LOOK'S MORE LIKE A HOT ROD NOW.  WHAT YOU THINK.?
> *


YUP BIG BRO, IT'S A HOT ROD!!! (CUSTOM)


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick bro....


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 6 2008, 09:47 PM~10109712
> *sick bro....
> *



X 2 Hell ya it is


----------



## Waco

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## Diamond502

:worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT RIDE LOOK'S SICK BRO.


----------



## [email protected]

> hey mini can i join up with your club im not the greatest at buildin but heres some pics of what im workin on
> so much 4 loyalty huh? how work on your skillz 1st homie b4 u even think about M.C.B.A. Look threw this thread......notice a patern?........they are all realy good at what they do. get a grip young buck! you gotta learn 2 crawl befor you can walk . sorry 4 whorein your thread fellas.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 4 2008, 03:34 AM~10083691
> *63 Galaxy gray base with a green/purple pearl over it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this is sweet! i love to see a ford rocked on wires! nice work!


----------



## chris mineer

i like that


----------



## 408models




----------



## chris mineer

that is a clean yota


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Mar 13 2008, 04:47 PM~10163079
> *that is a clean yota
> *


x-2


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 13 2008, 09:17 PM~10163343
> *x-2
> *


x3


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 13 2008, 08:54 PM~10163675
> *x3
> *



X4!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502

aww. what the hell




!!!!! X 5 !!!!!


----------



## sidetoside

Yesss a clean Ride ,....but ...wheres the Set up ????

The Switchbox is laying on the Seat ! 

But there is no Airride or Hydro setup !! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 14 2008, 02:57 PM~10169224
> *Yesss a clean Ride ,....but ...wheres the Set up ????
> 
> The Switchbox is laying on the Seat !
> 
> But there is no Airride or Hydro setup  !!  :0
> *


IT'S HIDDEN UNDER THE BED...AND SO ARE THE BATTERY'S.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 14 2008, 01:59 PM~10169241
> *IT'S HIDDEN UNDER THE BED...AND SO ARE THE BATTERY'S.
> *


 :biggrin: LOL, THANKS BIIGS,  I'M WAITING TO GET ANOTHER ONE BUT WITH THE BED COVER SO I CAN PUT IT ON THIS ONE. IF NOT I'LL ADD THE SET UP LATER :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

Just make one outta styrene!


----------



## SOLO1

just a lil something that I've been working on.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looks pretty sick to me!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 16 2008, 06:58 AM~10179773
> *just a lil something that I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks killer with the posts removed


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 DDDAAMMMMM IT LOOKS SICK :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

do we have a new member?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 17 2008, 10:28 PM~10194053
> *do we have a new member?
> *


*?*


----------



## LowandBeyond

:dunno:


----------



## 408models

I guess we'll see if he post himself up


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 17 2008, 10:34 PM~10194110
> *I guess we'll see if he post himself up
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 17 2008, 09:28 PM~10194053
> *do we have a new member?
> *


I HAVEN'T RECRUITED ANYONE LATELY, JUST ???? PRIMO YOU KNOW WHO.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 18 2008, 12:12 AM~10194342
> *I HAVEN'T RECRUITED ANYONE LATELY, JUST ???? PRIMO YOU KNOW WHO.
> *


 :0 WHO!!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 18 2008, 01:02 PM~10194308
> *MC562
> 
> whats up homies
> **
> Posts: 39
> Joined: Nov 2007
> Car Club: M.C.B.A
> :biggrin:
> *


 him?

:dunno:


----------



## BODINE

dunno


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 17 2008, 09:28 PM~10194053
> *do we have a new member?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

who????


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 17 2008, 10:12 PM~10194342
> *I HAVEN'T RECRUITED ANYONE LATELY, JUST ???? PRIMO YOU KNOW WHO.
> *


COME ON BETO :biggrin: 

I'D RATHER HAVE HIM SELF POST UP. :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

i never thought about it til the homie Smiley aka "408MODEL" :biggrin: asked if i posted that i am a member of M.C.B.A. now....sorry :thumbsup: :wave: i joined a lil over a week ago.i look forward to meetin and kickin it with u guys in the future.thanks again Beto n MRBIGGS :nicoderm:


----------



## 408models

congrats bro, welcome the fam :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 18 2008, 03:49 PM~10199401
> *i never thought about it til the homie Smiley aka "408MODEL" :biggrin: asked if i posted that i am a member of M.C.B.A.  now....sorry  :thumbsup:  :wave: i joined a lil over a week ago.i look forward to meetin and kickin it with u guys in the future.thanks again Beto n MRBIGGS :nicoderm:
> *



welcome homie.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 18 2008, 05:51 PM~10199417
> *welcome homie.
> *


X2 Welcome


----------



## betoscustoms

_*WELCOME TO THE FAMILY*_


----------



## a408nutforyou

thanx fellas..... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 11:45 PM~10194548
> *him?
> QUOTE(BODINE @ Mar 18 2008, 01:02 PM)
> MC562
> 
> whats up homies
> **
> Posts: 39
> Joined: Nov 2007
> Car Club: M.C.B.A
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


AND WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA QUATRO CERO OCHO LOCO. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 18 2008, 04:14 PM~10199604
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY
> *



Hell Yea Bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Welcome homie....


----------



## SOLO1

welcome bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

WELCOME!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:0 WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE!


----------



## betoscustoms

*WELL, HERE'S WHAT BEEN KEEPING ME FROM BUILDING. I WILL TRY TO GET ONE BUILD BY STOCKTON SHOW. WAITING ON MORE RESIN, SO IN THE MEANTIME I WILL TRY TO PAINT MY '54 WAGON RESIN.*


----------



## Mr Biggs

I BET YOU NORMA KICKED YOUR ASS FOR FUCKING UP THE KITCHEN.... :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2008, 10:18 PM~10203077
> *I BET YOU NORMA KICKED YOUR ASS FOR FUCKING UP THE KITCHEN.... :0
> *


NOT YET PRIMO, I CLEAN UP BEFORE SHEGETS HOME :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 18 2008, 11:27 PM~10203122
> *NOT YET PRIMO, I CLEAN UP BEFORE SHEGETS HOME :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: HELL YA. YOU BETTER.


----------



## SOLOW Models

Thats like a kitchen table of gold....


----------



## cruzinlow

damn BETO you been buzy homie :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dam homie


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 19 2008, 12:27 AM~10203122
> *NOT YET PRIMO, I CLEAN UP BEFORE SHEGETS HOME :cheesy:
> *


Yea but now theres proof on the web of your misbehaving. Your so busted.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 18 2008, 11:27 PM~10203341
> *Yea but now theres proof on the web of your misbehaving. Your so busted..  :biggrin:
> *


BUSTED ALREADY, SHE SEEN THE PICTURES ON THE CAM A WEEK AGO.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 19 2008, 12:36 AM~10203368
> *BUSTED ALREADY, SHE SEEN THE PICTURES ON THE CAM A WEEK AGO.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

I would like to thank beto and mr.biggs and all of the m.c.b.a for the invite homies i am proud to fly the flag and be apart of the family i will show up most respect from now on again thank you guys i will be posting my builds here as i finish them .thanks lonnie new member of the m.c.b.a :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 19 2008, 02:31 AM~10203476
> *I would like to thank beto and mr.biggs and all of the m.c.b.a for the invite homies i am proud to fly the flag and be apart of the family i will show up most respect from now on again thank you guys i will be posting my builds here as i finish them .thanks lonnie new member of the m.c.b.a :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Welcome bro!

Go ahead and post all your builds up in here!


----------



## lonnie

well here is a few of my rides 








































and i cant leave out my 1:1
















getting ready to do a frame off this summer :biggrin: enjoy more to come


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 19 2008, 02:42 AM~10203490
> *Welcome bro!
> 
> Go ahead and post all your builds up in here!
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Welcome to tha FAMILY Lonnie!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 19 2008, 03:54 AM~10203498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta love the '67. The red really makes it stick out, i like it a lot!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 19 2008, 03:31 AM~10203476
> *I would like to thank beto and mr.biggs and all of the m.c.b.a for the invite homies i am proud to fly the flag and be apart of the family i will show up most respect from now on again thank you guys i will be posting my builds here as i finish them .thanks lonnie new member of the m.c.b.a :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



WELCOME!!


----------



## 408models

> *WELL, HERE'S WHAT BEEN KEEPING ME FROM BUILDING. I WILL TRY TO GET ONE BUILD BY STOCKTON SHOW. WAITING ON MORE RESIN, SO IN THE MEANTIME I WILL TRY TO PAINT MY '54 WAGON RESIN.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE MY PARTS THERE READY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

WELCOME LONNIE


----------



## lonnie

thanks guys


----------



## MKD904

Welcome fellas....

Beto, what about the 58 Wagon....I can't wait for that one.


----------



## RaiderPride

welcome homies.............


----------



## a408nutforyou

Once again thanx fellas :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

WELCOME 408NUT AND LONNIE :wave:


----------



## lonnie

thanks again guys :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 19 2008, 06:15 PM~10208802
> *WELCOME 408NUT AND LONNIE  :wave:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

What up Twinn....any new builds??


----------



## tatman

:wave: What's up everyone!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 19 2008, 08:51 PM~10210332
> *What up Twinn....any new builds??
> *


:nosad:

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

WELCOME LONNIE!!!!


Now I get a club discount on tats? :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2008, 08:26 PM~10210695
> *WELCOME LONNIE!!!!
> Now I get a club discount on tats?  :biggrin:
> *


thats the way it should be  :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

welcome lonnie


----------



## ElRafa

Welcome 408nut and Lonnie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukk yea.... Welcome to the family guys uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 18 2008, 08:11 PM~10203037
> *WELL, HERE'S WHAT BEEN KEEPING ME FROM BUILDING. I WILL TRY TO GET ONE BUILD BY STOCKTON SHOW. WAITING ON MORE RESIN, SO IN THE MEANTIME I WILL TRY TO PAINT MY '54 WAGON RESIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fukkin awesome bro..... now whats this about a 54 wagon??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## lonnie

thanks again cant say it enough lol


----------



## old low&slo

congrats a408nut and lonnie !!!
you guys do some nice work and you deserve it !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10212123
> *thats fukkin awesome bro..... now whats this about a 54 wagon???  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


just more talk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 20 2008, 12:03 AM~10212124
> *thanks again cant say it enough lol
> *


WHATS UP LONNIE!! WELCOME BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

WELCOME LONNIE AND 408NUT!


----------



## lonnie

thanks guys


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 20 2008, 09:37 AM~10214438
> *X2 *


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 20 2008, 01:11 PM~10215876
> *X2
> *


When did you change your name?

You PMed me and I had no idea who you were....I hit Biggs up last night to find out.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 20 2008, 01:49 PM~10216077
> *When did you change your name?
> 
> You PMed me and I had no idea who you were....I hit Biggs up last night to find out.
> *


We were joking around on the way to NNL about "The Sandlot" and I thought the name fit. And the other one was too long. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 20 2008, 12:55 PM~10216114
> *We were joking around on the way to NNL about "The Sandlot" and I thought the name fit. And the other one was too long. :biggrin:
> *


" YOUR KILLING ME SMALLS" :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 20 2008, 02:00 PM~10216154
> *" YOUR KILLING ME SMALLS"  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 20 2008, 01:49 PM~10216077
> *When did you change your name?
> 
> You PMed me and I had no idea who you were....I hit Biggs up last night to find out.
> *


who was it to begin with? :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 20 2008, 07:25 AM~10214038
> *just more talk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SMILEY YOUR PARTS ARE READY $54.00 SHIPPED


----------



## modelsbyroni

WELCOME ABOARD LONNIE AND 408NUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 20 2008, 10:46 PM~10218992
> *WELCOME ABOARD LONNIE AND 408NUT. :thumbsup:
> *


IT'S ABOUT TIME YA'LL!! WELCOME BROTHERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

Congradulations...


----------



## drnitrus

havent been on here in a minute but got to say welcome to the new members

congrats!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

ONCE AGAIN THANX GUYS FOR WELCOMING ME IN.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

what up homies........ :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

welcome 408nut and lonnie!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 22 2008, 08:11 PM~10232142
> *ONCE AGAIN THANX GUYS FOR WELCOMING ME IN.. :thumbsup:
> *


HOMIE JUST GOT YOUR MESSAGE, I'LL CALL YOU TOMORROW. I'LL BE IN SAN MATEO TILL 5PM.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 22 2008, 09:11 PM~10232142
> *ONCE AGAIN THANX GUYS FOR WELCOMING ME IN.. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## betoscustoms

*WHAT'S UP PRIMO. OFF TODAY AND JUST KICKIN IT AROUND THE HOUSE, NORMAS WORKING THE KIDS ARE OUT AND GETTING READY TO UPDATE MY SITE WITH NEW ITEM.

EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT EASTER AND DRIVE SAFELY.*


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 22 2008, 10:36 PM~10232648
> *WHAT'S UP PRIMO. OFF TODAY AND JUST KICKIN IT AROUND THE HOUSE, NORMAS WORKING THE KIDS ARE OUT AND GETTING READY TO UPDATE MY SITE WITH NEW ITEM.
> 
> EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT EASTER AND DRIVE SAFELY.
> *


back at you homie.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 22 2008, 11:36 PM~10232648
> *
> 
> EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT EASTER AND DRIVE SAFELY.[/size][/color][/font][/i]*
> [/b]


you to homie..

have a happy and safe easter homies


----------



## MKD904

Happy Easter Everyone.....


----------



## a408nutforyou

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE N HAVE A VERY BLESSED N SAFE DAY


----------



## lonnie

happy easter everyone im gonna try not to eat all of my kids reese's cups :biggrin: have great day


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 23 2008, 08:09 AM~10234100
> *happy easter everyone im gonna try not to eat all of my kids reese's cups  :biggrin: have great day
> *




X2 homie. Thats tough.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 23 2008, 08:09 AM~10234100
> *happy easter everyone im gonna try not to eat all of my kids reese's cups  :biggrin: have great day
> *




X2 homie. Thats tough.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 23 2008, 08:09 AM~10234100
> *happy easter everyone im gonna try not to eat all of my kids reese's cups  :biggrin: have great day
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im the same way.......them reeses cups boooooooooy!!! :werd:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 24 2008, 09:58 PM~10240484
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im the same way.......them reeses cups boooooooooy!!! :werd:
> *


 X2


----------



## a408nutforyou

ttt


----------



## a408nutforyou

im almost there..its comin out coo.its been a couple years since ive built


----------



## MARINATE

:0 LOOKING GOOD BRO..................MORNING HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

looks sik bro, what up fellas.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 1 2008, 07:27 AM~10305634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im almost there..its comin out coo.its been a couple years since ive built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin' good homie. :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 1 2008, 07:27 AM~10305634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD BRO..
> DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE BUILD CAUSE ONCE YOU GOT IT, YOU ALWAYS GOT IT. AND YOU HAVE ALWAYS BUILT CLEAN ASS RIDES.</span>*


----------



## a408nutforyou

thanx again everyone..


----------



## ElRafa

That is clean homie


----------



## a408nutforyou

*its finally comin along...*


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dam bro thats nice


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 5 2008, 09:11 AM~10341557
> *dam bro thats nice
> *


no shit..... :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^^^^ woah though guy


----------



## Pokey

Lovin' that '61!!!


----------



## MARINATE

FOUND THESE ON PHOTOBUCKET


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 11 2008, 03:46 PM~10391835
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni

:wave:


----------



## chris mineer

whats up guys? its been some time since i bilt an it will be even longer .. my mom has cancer an she is getting bad so i hafe to take care of her .. i will return to bilding asp..


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 12 2008, 03:42 PM~10399166
> *whats up guys? its been some time since i bilt an it will be even longer .. my mom has cancer an she is getting bad so i hafe to take care of her .. i will return to bilding asp..
> *


Sorry to hear that homie, i truly hope things come together for you and your family


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 12 2008, 12:42 PM~10399166
> *whats up guys? its been some time since i bilt an it will be even longer .. my mom has cancer an she is getting bad so i hafe to take care of her .. i will return to bilding asp..
> *


I feel for ya homie, i'm kinda going through the same shit now.

Just take your time, do what you gotta do. We'll all still be here when ya get back, I hope.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 12 2008, 12:42 PM~10399166
> *whats up guys? its been some time since i bilt an it will be even longer .. my mom has cancer an she is getting bad so i hafe to take care of her .. i will return to bilding asp..
> *



What's up Chris man Im sorry to hear that about your Mom  I will keep her in my prayers and hopefully she gets better. As far as this plastic stuff man dont worry about it, Your Family comes first so take care of her.


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys your words mean a lot to me an my family...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 13 2008, 02:11 PM~10405908
> *thanks guys your words mean a lot to me an my family...
> *


your a good son homie. take care of your mom's bro she is all you got. we got your back. hope she get's better soon.


----------



## Waco

Yes sir. Gotta Take care Moms. Were here if u need anything bro


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys ... right now its in gods hands we are just waiting for him to take her home .. she is a verry strong person but its getting the better of her and she is now suffering ..i thank all you guys for the kind words..you guys have treated me like family since the day i got hear and that means more to me than words can say... yous are more like my brothers than my brother.. ill keep in tuch with yas .. 

thanks one more..


pokey, im sarry to hear that..but keep your head up .. ill keep you in my prayers.. if you need any thing just let me know


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 13 2008, 11:50 PM~10408739
> *thanks guys ... right now its in gods hands we are just waiting for him to take her home .. she is a verry strong person but its getting the better of her and she is now suffering ..i thank all you guys for the kind words..you guys have treated me like family since the day i got hear and that means more to me than words can say... yous are more like my brothers than my brother.. ill keep in tuch with yas ..
> 
> thanks one more..
> pokey, im sarry to hear that..but keep your head up .. ill keep you in my prayers.. if you need any thing  just let me know
> *



She'd be living a better life in heaven anyways...

hope everyone goes well,, and good luck with it all!

:tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 12 2008, 08:03 PM~10402753
> *What's up Chris man Im sorry to hear that about your Mom   I will keep her in my prayers and hopefully she gets better. As far as this plastic stuff man dont worry about it, Your Family comes first so take care of her.
> *


x-2 homie


----------



## BODINE

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP CHRIS ......

WE ARE ALL HERE FOR YOU

NEED ANYTHING OR JUST TO TALK LET SOMEONE KNOW 

MOST OF US HAVE YAHOO OR SOMETHING, OR ALL OF US HAVE EMAIL 


:angel:


----------



## BODINE

not much but here it is :uh:


----------



## drnitrus

Sorry to hear about your situation. Keep your head up Chris....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I guess i need to add this here ! 

<span style='color:red'>* I AM BACK !*


----------



## BiggDeee

Whats going on Fellas! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHat it dew!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHat it dew!


----------



## drnitrus

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

REAL ***** ROLL CALL !


----------



## youcantfademe

:biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

REAL ***********  ROLL CALL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 15 2008, 02:03 PM~10421900
> *REAL  KICK ROCKS  MASTER IS IN THE HESS HOUSE !*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 01:15 PM~10421970
> *THE don't start biotch cause i'll get you.......... :0 ...............................  *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 15 2008, 02:19 PM~10422004
> *don't start biotch cause i'll get you.......... :0 ...............................
> *


 hno:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 15 2008, 03:03 PM~10421900
> *REAL  ***********   ROLL  CALL  !
> *


what the fuck is up with people calling MINI a ************?


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 15 2008, 02:22 PM~10422029
> *what the fuck is up with people calling MINI a ************?
> *


I WAS BORN BLACK FROM THE WASTE DOWN !


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 12:27 PM~10422068
> *I  WAS BORN  BLACK  FROM  THE  WASTE  DOWN !
> *


You mean ASIAN from the waist down.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 12:27 PM~10422068
> *I  WAS BORN  BLACK   FROM  THE  WASTE  DOWN !
> *



If you are thinking like tyrone :no: he is more like SHENENEH ... :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 08:42 AM~10421794
> *REAL  *****  ROLL  CALL  !
> *


Westup!


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tatman

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BiggDeee

:banghead: stuck @ work!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 15 2008, 04:39 PM~10423777
> *:banghead: stuck @ work!
> *


A foo my compressor broke! :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee

WHEN? What happened?


----------



## BiggDeee

JUST SEEN 66 Malibu Wagons @ Big Lots if anyone is interested 5 Bucks


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 15 2008, 04:43 PM~10423805
> *WHEN? What happened?
> *


Air outlet broke right off the compressor on Sun!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 15 2008, 06:44 PM~10423823
> *JUST SEEN 66 Malibu Wagons @ Big Lots if anyone is interested 5 Bucks
> *



GRAB A FEW FOR ME DEE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 15 2008, 05:44 PM~10423823
> *JUST SEEN 66 Malibu Wagons @ Big Lots if anyone is interested 5 Bucks
> *


im gonna check here on the way to work  

i hope we got em here to


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 04:50 PM~10423870
> *GRAB  A  FEW  FOR  ME  DEE  !
> *


Me To :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Whut It Dew!!!!! Im here to Check in!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

CUZ..... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

hey guys whats up
anybody have sum chrome mufflers for a 61 impala


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 15 2008, 07:06 PM~10423990
> *hey guys whats up
> anybody have sum chrome mufflers for a 61 impala
> *


Just foil them ! You have asked this in a few spots Squid ! JUST FOIL THEM !


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 15 2008, 05:03 PM~10423960
> *CUZ..... :biggrin:
> *



Chillin Mayne!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:wave: WHATS UP MCBA? :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

_MORNING ROLL CALL! :biggrin: _


----------



## raystrey

Zup MARINATE :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 16 2008, 09:14 AM~10428764
> *Zup MARINATE  :wave:
> *


WORKING BORED! WHAT YOU DOING HOMIE?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 16 2008, 08:16 AM~10428778
> *WORKING BORED! WHAT YOU DOING HOMIE?
> *



Company CEO is making a cruise by our plant in about 15 minutes. Just waiting for him to drop.

hope he don't bust me on LIL :uh:


----------



## drnitrus

WHAT UP!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Sup Fellas wats good


----------



## 408models

WHAT UP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## modelsbyroni

:wave:


----------



## tatman

:wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## pancho1969

:wave:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 408models+Apr 16 2008, 11:36 AM~10428934-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP HOMIES :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 05:52 PM~10431447
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 08:35 PM~10432648
> *:wave:    :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lonnie_@Apr 16 2008, 10:27 PM~10433760
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:wave:

sup MCBA?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Had some left over clear i didn't want to trash so i pull this out and colored it and cleared it up !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that looks fukkin sweet homie... i got a 63 i'm making into a 64 for my boss


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :cheesy: :uh: :biggrin:   :angry:


----------



## BiggC

That color looks even better today D, shows alot more red now.


----------



## BiggDeee

ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!! Whats up FAM! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 18 2008, 02:07 PM~10447890
> *What it do? :wave:*


----------



## drnitrus

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Another new 1 to are Family album !


----------



## Models IV Life

FUCKIN SICK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:around: :around:


----------



## Smallz

And another one......


----------



## 1ofaknd

couple more!


----------



## 1ofaknd

and another one


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Apr 20 2008, 04:17 PM~10461063-->
> 
> 
> 
> couple more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1ofaknd_@Apr 20 2008, 04:18 PM~10461073
> *and another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good homie. M.C.B.A puttin' it down. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

They all look great, Ryan, but i really like the paint on that truck!


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## NOSH

great job with those models fellas, i have some questions tho,where do you get those model cars from? the big body caddy the ls monte carlo and the cutlas. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

I haven't added any in here in awhile. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Nice stuff BiggC!

Love that C6! Is that the new Jada plastic kit?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 20 2008, 08:48 PM~10462167
> *Nice stuff BiggC!
> 
> Love that C6! Is that the new Jada plastic kit?
> *


Thanks!! And yeah it's the Jada kit. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I got to give it to all of you. You guy's are all stepping up your game to that next level. I'm just glad to see all my family putting it down for 08.


----------



## tatman

:wave: What's up everybody!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 21 2008, 07:40 PM~10470361
> *:wave: What's up everybody!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 20 2008, 05:18 PM~10461073
> *and another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the paint on this!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice!!


----------



## youcantfademe

guess i can put this one in here , i finially found my visor adn front bumper....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: 

Nice builds guys


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: :wave: WHATS GOOOD!! 



Who's all gonna be in Phoenix this weekend?


----------



## a408nutforyou

*i want to add my 77 Monte too............ :biggrin: 



















:wave: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## Smallz

Lookin' good Nut. Clean and detailed.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 22 2008, 11:38 AM~10476225
> *Lookin' good Nut. Clean and detailed.
> *


thanx bro....your 5 looks sick also


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

They both look real nice ! 

Yo NUT ! What are you using for the ligt visiors? I like the look and the only thing i could find to use was the photoetch Sleepy eye's from model car garage but they dont look right !


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 20 2008, 04:17 PM~10461063
> *couple more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 22 2008, 11:36 AM~10476210
> *i want to add my 77 Monte too............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


*


very nice homie.

zup homies :wave:


Shit I got like 5 projects on hold just cause I ran out of bare metal foil. aint that a biiiaaaatch.

havent done much this year so far. I start a project then sidetrack myself starting another one.*


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2008, 11:39 AM~10476239
> *They  both  look  real  nice !
> 
> Yo  NUT !  What  are  you    using  for  the  ligt  visiors?  I like  the  look    and  the  only  thing  i    could  find to  use  was  the  photoetch  Sleepy  eye's  from  model car  garage  but  they    dont  look  right  !
> *


i use the plastic from a water bottle.n make thin stripes ,cut the same size then shape them with scissors n a file then shape them with tweezers ,finally dye it with tamya clear colors


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I know the feelin Ray ! Thats why whe i got a chance to get back to building i finished up the 4dr caddy and the Hearse ! I still got several in the works but atleast they are put up and out of the way !


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 22 2008, 11:41 AM~10476250
> *very nice homie.
> 
> zup homies :wave:
> Shit I got like 5 projects on hold just cause I ran out of bare metal foil. aint that a biiiaaaatch.
> 
> havent done much this year so far. I start a project then sidetrack myself starting another one.
> *


i get side tracked myself....now i remember how it feels to have something finished.it feels good... :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 22 2008, 11:57 AM~10476382
> *i use the plastic from a water bottle.n make thin stripes ,cut the same size then shape them with scissors n a file then shape them with tweezers ,finally dye it with tamya clear colors
> *



that homie is a damn good modeling tip. tks


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2008, 12:39 PM~10476239
> *They  both  look  real  nice !
> 
> Yo  NUT !  What  are  you    using  for  the  ligt  visiors?  I like  the  look    and  the  only  thing  i    could  find to  use  was  the  photoetch  Sleepy  eye's  from  model car  garage  but  they    dont  look  right  !
> *


looks like you could use womens fake nails too...LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just got home from my BIG LOT HUNT ! 










I see a few customs coming soon and plan to return for a few more when i get paid ! 

You guys need to jam on this $5.00 kits ! If we clear these out theres a good chance we could be restocked with other good kits ! And before some dumbass says <span style='color:red'>*6 door caddy :biggrin: *


----------



## youcantfademe

what big lot had the caddy dickhead?


----------



## youcantfademe

what big lot had the caddy dickhead?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

The Big Lots in front of Metro North Mall ! 


Its off of 1-29 and Berry Rd.


----------



## youcantfademe

fuck that , too much of a drive.....


----------



## EVIL C

Man your lucky the three big lots around me don`t even carry model anymore.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

There's a big lot at 63rd and Blue ridge ! But I cleaned them out ! 


And BIG C bought all the caddies they had at the 1 on Noland Rd.


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2008, 01:39 PM~10477231
> *Just  got  home  from  my  BIG  LOT  HUNT  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  see  a  few  customs  coming    soon  and    plan  to  return  for  a  few  more  when  i  get paid  !
> 
> You  guys  need  to  jam    on this  $5.00  kits  !  If  we  clear  these  out  theres  a  good  chance  we  could  be  restocked  with  other  good  kits  !  And  before  some  dumbass  says  <span style='color:red'>6 door  caddy    :biggrin:
> *


damn nice score


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 22 2008, 03:48 PM~10477316
> *damn nice score
> *


Yup ! * Me 12 you 0 *


----------



## BiggC

I went back and got the rest of what they had. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 22 2008, 03:12 PM~10477923
> *I went back and got the rest of what they had.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jesus , save some for the rest of us...... :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn+Apr 20 2008, 09:19 PM~10462435-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think i got enough :biggrin: they told me they are going to restock on tues  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 19 2008, 09:52 PM~10456229
> *WELL THIS IS 1 OF 2 STACK'S AND I WILL BE GOING BACK TOMORROW FOR MORE.  THE NICE LADY THERE IS STASHING 2 MORE BOX'S FOR ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Smallz_@Apr 19 2008, 08:17 PM~10455791
> *Cuz im gonna need this real soon. And lets hear it for Big Lots........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DANG US M.C.B.A. BROTHERS AREN'T TAKING THESE SALES FOR A JOKE !


----------



## youcantfademe

some of us cant find any thanks to you......


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 22 2008, 06:19 PM~10477985
> *some of us cant BUY any , we got boulders up nawf  to buy maaan.....
> *


 :uh:

FIXED

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 22 2008, 03:22 PM~10478020
> *:uh:
> 
> FIXED
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


split a boulder to crumbs and double up your money , man......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 22 2008, 11:11 AM~10475962
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS GOOOD!!
> Who's all gonna be in Phoenix this weekend?
> *


ME,YOU,SMALLZ AND TWINN. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

Hey homiez! You guys better stop by my table at the phoenix show! Ill be there cuz I live there now!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 22 2008, 03:37 PM~10478145
> *ME,YOU,SMALLZ AND TWINN.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502

SOME1 FROM MCBA PM'D ME ABOUT A TRADE OF THE GRILL FROM MY BLACK HILUX FOR ANOTHER ONE, WHO WAS THAT?

PM ME!


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2008, 03:13 AM~10452100
> *Another  new  1  to  are  Family  album  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Fellas i got the builders bug bite n me again ! I want to start building on my Class Room build but want to wait till we have everyone that wants to join And I have SMALLZ Cutty setting in the cleaner and waiting on new resin to start a project for Kustombuilder but I am really thinking of pulling out a kit and either doing 1 of my all time TIC TOC YOU SEE MY CLOCK 2hr build off's or a ture 24 hour build ! What you fellas say goes you guys chose ! I'll give it a few hours to speak on it then go from there !


----------



## BiggC

24 hour build. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

5 HOUR BUILD!


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 22 2008, 03:37 PM~10478145
> *ME,YOU,SMALLZ AND TWINN.  :biggrin:
> *



:guns: :guns: :machinegun: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 22 2008, 07:40 PM~10480225
> *5 HOUR BUILD!
> *


agreed....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I cant do a full build in 5 but i can do a few thing in 5 ! SO is it 5 hour time out !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2008, 07:58 PM~10480463
> *I  cant  do  a  full build  in  5  but  i  can  do  a  few  thing  in  5 !  SO  is  it  5 hour  time  out  !
> *


do the damn thing , how much work can your slow ass do to my fleetwood in 5 hours?????? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: then you can come get these chips , before i smoke them up.......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

That paper needs to be in hand fool before *ANYTHING GOES DOWN ON YOUR SHIT ! *


Un cross your eyes and see what i mean !


----------



## youcantfademe

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2008, 08:03 PM~10480522
> *That  paper  needs  to  be  in hand  fool  before  ANYTHING  GOES  DOWN  ON  YOUR    SHIT  !
> Un  cross  your  eyes  and  see  what  i  mean !
> *


quit yer bitchin, you want a pic of the cash for motovation? its here, just make me a opening trunk? or is that outside of your skill level? LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

:angry: UMMMMMM OH YEAH MY CAPRICE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 22 2008, 10:04 PM~10480544
> *:biggrin:
> quit yer bitchin, you want a pic of the cash for motovation? its here, just make me a opening trunk? or is that outside of your skill level? LOL! :biggrin:
> *



That will cost you another $10.00 ! This hinge shit an't free BOBBY ! 


All i am going to do is make Beto's Body fit your interior ! The rest of that shit is on you ! Thats as free as it gets ! Finish paying for the 69 Impala and then we'll talk about anything else !

And about opening a trunk try something a little hard like opening the doors on 60 impala with out snapping the windsheld post !










Bring them skills fat ass ! LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 22 2008, 10:08 PM~10480582
> *UMMMMMM OH YEAH MY CAPRICE!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2008, 08:09 PM~10480592
> *That  will  cost  you  another  $10.00  !
> All  i  am  going  to  do  is  make  Beto's  Body  fit    your  interior  !  The  rest  of  that  shit  is    on you !
> 
> 
> Bring them  skills  fat  ass  !  LOL  !
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife

quick question 
do the 63 and caddy donk kits have stock suspension 2 ?
i gotta go check the local biglots now :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

The 63 does ! The caddy is only a donk and it has a crazy diamond tuck interior ! Its way differnt then the lowrider kit !


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: thanks for the heads up 
i gotta go check out biglots 2morrow :yes:

i also gotta get all my damn suplies down here or start buying more


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok I am head off the bench to do my thing for little bit ! I'll be back in a ffew hours with an update !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok well this is what got ! I tried to updated on the hour but got stuck messing with photobucket account ! 

Here are some pics ! Clock on hand ! 


















































Looks like ass right now but its differnt ! Its been a lot of work and with in a hours time frame body is read for mud work ! Then new door lines and off to the interior ! 

This might be all for tonight i am dead tried ! But i'll spend all day tommrow on it !


----------



## mademan

^^ damn!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good mini. 


I've been pondering on that idea for awhile. But use the 66 Lincoln station wagon roof on the caddy.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2008, 07:47 PM~10482287
> *Ok  well  this is  what  got  !  I  tried  to  updated  on the  hour    but  got  stuck  messing  with    photobucket  account !
> 
> Here  are  some  pics  !  Clock  on  hand    !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks  like  ass  right  now  but    its  differnt !  Its  been  a  lot  of  work    and  with  in  a hours time  frame  body    is  read  for  mud  work !  Then  new  door  lines  and  off  to  the  interior  !
> 
> This  might be  all  for  tonight  i  am  dead  tried  !    But  i'll  spend  all  day  tommrow  on  it  !
> *


damn fukker....


----------



## EVIL C

Again :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowridermodels

That's sick as fuck mini!


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 23 2008, 05:54 AM~10483225
> *That's sick as fuck mini!
> *




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thanks guys ! head off to the bench right now to start the mud work !


----------



## 2lowsyn

wow that guna be cool, through me off when i saw what you did , iwas like WOW lol ,station wagon caddy ?
stationcaddy


----------



## spikekid999

:0 damn thats tight.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well i got the frist stage of body work complete ! I re worked the rear doors , and tailgate and then added some filler in to help smooth everything out and then put it in primer ! Here are some pics !










































































Going to let the primer dry out for a few hours then i'll bock sand it and re added my trim work !


----------



## EVIL C

:thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside

Looks really nice Mini , but the rear windows are too little ! Make it the same line from the front windows ! 
I have a pic from a Caddy Waggon out of Japan and there is the upper Winow line the same like this in front !


----------



## Diamond502

:worship:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN IT MINI!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE A "SLAB" FROM HOUSTON, TEXAS!!!!!!! I SEEN A 90'S FLEETWOOD CLIP ON A '79 MONTE!!!!!!!!!..LOL. I WAS LIKE WTF???????..LOL LOOKS NUTS THOUGH! HEY I NEED A LIL BODYWORK!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 23 2008, 01:32 PM~10485328
> *Looks really nice Mini , but the rear windows are too little ! Make it the same line from the front windows !
> I have a pic from a Caddy Waggon out of Japan and there is the upper Winow line the same like this in front !
> 
> *



What about this guys ? Now to me it looks due able ? :dunno: 


















































As always comments are welcomed and as you can see from Sidetoside's comment i listen and things need changed i'll get it done !


----------



## BiggC

Looks good D!!


----------



## BODINE

that looks better MINI


----------



## spikekid999

x2 now your inspiring to make a 69 coronet wagon lol


----------



## EVIL C

Whoa keep getting better with time .


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKIN GOOD. LET ME KNOW WHEN U GET THAT.


----------



## Diamond502

the back window looks like it either up to much, or not tall enough?

:dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 23 2008, 06:04 PM~10487106
> *the back window looks like it either up to much, or not tall enough?
> :dunno:
> *



WHAT THE HELL YOU MEAN ! This comment is the same saying you penis is to short or just not long enough !

Plus it has 5 rear windows with one are tring to point out ! 


If your talking about the rear gate i have yet to decide where it needs trimmed down out !


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2008, 07:13 PM~10487187
> *WHAT  THE  HELL  YOU  MEAN !  This  comment  is  the  same  saying    you  penis  is  to  short  or  just  not  long  enough  !
> 
> Plus  it  has  5  rear windows  with    one  are  tring  to point  out  !
> If  your  talking  about the  rear  gate  i  have  yet  to  decide  where  it  needs  trimmed  down  out !
> *


yes, that one, sorry homie, IMO it just needs to be a tad bit taller, but work your magic homie.... ::


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm a bit late on this  but this is an idea i had...


----------



## low4oshow

looks good like that


----------



## BiggC

No that would've looked good also.


----------



## mademan

lookd great mini!! did you get my pm abotu big lots?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

bro ur a jeanus


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2008, 01:37 PM~10486251
> *What  about this  guys  ?  Now to  me  it  looks  due  able  ? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As  always    comments  are  welcomed  and  as  you  can  see  from  Sidetoside's  comment  i  listen  and  things  need  changed  i'll  get  it  done  !
> *


damn that is way beyond cool 
is it cool with you (since you aree the creator )if i do one i dont want to step on your toes and piss you off anymore bro


----------



## stilldownivlife

thats crazy mini :thumbsup:

just got back from the local biglots :tears: they didnt have a single model kit in the store


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 23 2008, 08:16 PM~10488031
> *damn that is way beyond cool
> is it cool with you (since you aree the creator )if i do one i dont want to step on your toes and piss you off anymore bro
> *


*WHAT YOU WANT TO DO AND WHAT YOU CAN DO IS ALL UP TO YOUR SKILLS WHITE BOY ! *


I am just modeler doing what i dream up ! 

Nothing i have ever done has been copy righted so on the real no matter what i say to anyone about what they build if it is a copy of something i came up with all are skills are on a differnt level and no 2 kits will ever be the exact same ! Only thing i can hold over someone 's head is that I did it frist ! :biggrin: 

And you never pissed me off ! You just kept acting like there were none better then you and over sold your self with hot headed talk ! I pmed Ryan a few times asking about the reason of your time out ! It was not my goal ! What i want from you is stop acting a role your not able to handle ! Just kick back and build ! Slow down and learn ! Look at others as they build and take notes ! And most of all GROW UP AS A HOBBIEST! ENJOY FOR THE LOVE OF DOING IT ! NOT AS A WAY TO SAY " HET I CAN DO BETTER THEN THAT " !

Thats the attuide you bring to board ! Thats what we judge you on ! Don't over sale yourself and at the same time dont sale your self short ! Present your-self for who you are !


----------



## spikekid999

well said mini. gotta give him credit for askin if he could do one like that since your the 1st to do it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2008, 02:37 PM~10486251
> *What  about this  guys  ?  Now to  me  it  looks  due  able  ? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As  always    comments  are  welcomed  and  as  you  can  see  from  Sidetoside's  comment  i  listen  and  things  need  changed  i'll  get  it  done  !
> *


thats fuckin ugly.
how much shipped to compton. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:cheesy: AINT THAT THE TRUCKSTER 2000 FROM THE MOVIE "VACATION"?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 24 2008, 12:48 AM~10490657
> *:cheesy: AINT THAT THE TRUCRKSTER 2000 FROM THE MOVIE "VACATION"?
> *


Me and BIG C were talkin about this afternoon ! LOL !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

Whats up 1/16th hows everything?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 23 2008, 07:48 PM~10490657
> *:cheesy: AINT THAT THE TRUCKSTER 2000 FROM THE MOVIE "VACATION"?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GQSwMCHJNU&feature=related

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest

Caddywagon is looking good.


----------



## raystrey

good afternoon brothers :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2008, 01:37 PM~10486251
> *What  about this  guys  ?  Now to  me  it  looks  due  able  ? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As  always    comments  are  welcomed  and  as  you  can  see  from  Sidetoside's  comment  i  listen  and  things  need  changed  i'll  get  it  done  !
> *


hey mini have you ever serously thought about getting into the casting busisness???

some of your sides I think would really sell not just in the lowrider market but all around.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I dont have the knowledge it takes to do casting ! Too many years around paint fumes and such ! LOL !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2008, 01:07 PM~10493838
> *I  dont  have  the  knowledge  it  takes  to  do  casting !  Too  many  years  around  paint  fumes  and  such !  LOL !
> *


make me one and ill try it :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Here are just a few quick updates ! Man i didn't know i was going to get this involved with it ! i should start my own build up topic on it ! 


































I did the door lines , and opened up the rear gate window ! Also started on the lower chrome and door rubber's


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2008, 12:13 PM~10493889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that looks good. i was just wondering are you going to keep the lines on the roof?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YUP! That adds a factory feel to the car !


----------



## 2lowsyn

cool , i sew wher your going with it ,i thnk , make it look like a real factory car off the line . cool.


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2008, 12:13 PM~10493889
> *Here  are  just a  few  quick  updates  !  Man  i  didn't  know  i  was  going to  get  this  involved    with  it  !  i  should  start  my  own  build  up  topic  on  it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  did  the  door  lines  ,  and  opened  up  the  rear  gate  window ! Also  started  on the  lower  chrome  and  door  rubber's
> *


sick ass build bro this wagon reminds me of the grizwalls vacation ride if it was'nt a caddy gonna look bad ass next the last ride and the other mini :biggrin: models you got killer job :thumbsup:


----------



## NOSH

sweet build


----------



## twinn

> I dont have the knowledge it takes to do casting !
> 
> I DO :biggrin: SEND IT ON DOWN :0


----------



## mademan

^ ill take one for sure.

cash in hand!


----------



## Guest

Add me to the list if you cast this.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

done :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

CLEAN HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 25 2008, 01:51 AM~10499470
> *CLEAN HOMIE!!!!
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502

Looks sharp, bro!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2008, 08:42 PM~10496581
> *M.C.B.A. Members Build's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Way cool fellas ! I belive this is BIGG DEE, Smallz, BIG C, and Marinate's frist time in print ! 

The other members are known across the globe ! Some of the top names in LRB ,and Street Life in the late 80's and 90's would have been BIGGS and David Champion along with others ! 

Kurt and Bill aren't on LIL but are known as great builders pick up some old SCALE MODELER's and MODEL CAR JOURNAL's from the 80's and 90's aswhile and you'll see more work from these guys !

BIGG's we didn't need too see a 3 PAGE coverage to know where the talent is but thanks for the lay out i guess ! 

GREAT JOB BIGG'S For doing what you do for your self and the rest of us in this hobby and after looking at some of the pics it's easy to see that M.C.B.A. has 1 strong backbone in place to carry us all to great spot lights !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 01:50 AM~10499466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:
> *


SAY IT AN'T SO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You finished a build finially ! Now get the other 200 plus started projects completed *GRASS ASS !* :biggrin: 


That 75 looks real nice and the roof came out nice Rollin !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit...MCBA is kickin it..way to go guys!!

Mini, i think the caddy wagon needs some wood trim on the sides.... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 25 2008, 04:19 AM~10499998
> *damnit...MCBA is kickin it..way to go guys!!
> 
> Mini, i think the caddy wagon needs some wood trim on the sides.... :biggrin:
> *


Dont know about the wood grain :uh: !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 25 2008, 02:19 AM~10499998
> *damnit...MCBA is kickin it..way to go guys!!
> 
> Mini, i think the caddy wagon needs some wood trim on the sides.... :biggrin:
> *


x2 paneled like in the 70's..... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

like this? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 25 2008, 09:49 AM~10501390
> *like this? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## spikekid999

damn i didnt realize that pic was that blurry,o well you still get the idea lol


----------



## MARINATE

NICE 75 GILBERT!




WHAT UP HOMIES! :wave: :wave:


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats on the mag homies nice 75 Rollin Mini the Caddy wagon is comin out badass Sup Eddie


----------



## BiggDeee

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 25 2008, 01:20 PM~10502272
> *Congrats on the mag homies                                                nice 75 Rollin                                                                    Mini the Caddy wagon is comin out badass                            Sup Eddie
> *




CHILLIN MAYNE....WHAT UP WITH YOU?


----------



## tatman

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP DEE & TATMAN..........WHAT YOU GOT TO TRADE? :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2008, 12:46 PM~10502473
> *WHAT UP DEE & TATMAN..........WHAT YOU GOT TO TRADE? :biggrin:
> *


I got A lot of stuff! What you got?


----------



## lonnie

a little more progress on the 65 :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

Nice!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 25 2008, 11:35 PM~10507412
> *Nice!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## ElRafa

Nice 65 Lonnie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i always thought they could be nice lows


----------



## raystrey

zup cabrones from mr sunshine.... :uh: 



just finishing up the caddy today and just about to head out to the local bar/club.....not dressed as mr sundhine putos



p.s. caddy might be for sale ..later carnales


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:  HAVE A FEW FOR ME TOO CAVRON!!LOL!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe

THAT FLEET IS TIGHT.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 26 2008, 06:20 PM~10511755
> *THAT FLEET IS TIGHT.....
> *


x-2


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10511764
> *x-2
> *


X3


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

nice cadi


----------



## low4oshow

^
^
^
x2


----------



## raystrey

zup brothers :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 27 2008, 12:22 PM~10513622
> *zup brothers  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  WENT OUT FRIDAY


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 26 2008, 08:46 PM~10511558
> *zup cabrones from mr sunshine.... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> just finishing up the caddy today and just about to head out to theAdelita's............... :biggrin:
> 
> what up carnalito. cadillac is looking sweet.*


----------



## SOLO1

here's a few update's I had a few min's to work on this. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

EVERYBODYS RIDES LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .

HERES MY LATEST :biggrin: .


----------



## ElRafa

Pancho and rey all the rides lookin good homies


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 27 2008, 02:56 PM~10516190
> *EVERYBODYS RIDES LOOKIN GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: .
> 
> HERES MY LATEST  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sick rides as always homie


----------



## SOLO1

here's a few more updates :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Clean bro


----------



## BiggDeee

:biggrin: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tatman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ElRafa

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

uffin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2008, 07:46 PM~10524922
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I like your new avatar, MARINATE



:wave: what's up MCBA? :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 28 2008, 05:47 PM~10524938
> *I like your new avatar, MARINATE
> :wave: what's up MCBA? :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS IT'S MY FIRST MODEL PRINT IN MAGAZINE, NEXT TO ME BEING IN IT!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2008, 07:48 PM~10524951
> *:biggrin: THANKS IT'S MY FIRST MODEL PRINT IN MAGAZINE, NEXT TO ME BEING IN IT!
> *


:cheesy:

Congradulations to you for your first print....


----------



## modelsbyroni

CLEAN ASS RIDES PANCHO. :thumbsup:

LOOKIN NICE SOLO1


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 28 2008, 04:50 PM~10524967
> *CLEAN ASS RIDES PANCHO. :thumbsup:
> 
> LOOKIN NICE SOLO1
> *



thank bro it better be as long as its takeing me.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2008, 06:53 PM~10488361
> *WHAT  YOU  WANT  TO  DO  AND WHAT  YOU  CAN  DO  IS  ALL  UP  TO  YOUR  SKILLS  WHITE BOY  !
> I  am  just  modeler  doing  what  i  dream  up  !
> 
> Nothing  i  have  ever done  has  been  copy  righted  so  on the  real  no  matter what  i  say  to  anyone  about  what they  build  if  it  is a copy of something  i  came  up  with all  are  skills  are  on  a  differnt  level    and  no  2  kits  will  ever  be  the  exact  same  !    Only  thing  i  can  hold over  someone 's head is  that  I  did it  frist  !  :biggrin:
> 
> And  you  never  pissed  me  off  !  You  just  kept  acting  like  there  were  none  better  then you  and  over sold  your  self  with  hot  headed  talk ! I  pmed  Ryan a  few  times  asking  about  the  reason of  your  time  out !  It  was  not  my  goal !    What  i  want  from  you  is  stop  acting  a  role  your  not  able  to  handle !  Just  kick  back  and  build !  Slow  down  and  learn  !  Look  at  others  as  they  build  and  take  notes  !  And  most  of  all  GROW  UP  AS  A  HOBBIEST!  ENJOY  FOR  THE  LOVE  OF  DOING  IT  !  NOT  AS A WAY  TO  SAY  " HET  I  CAN  DO  BETTER  THEN  THAT " !
> 
> Thats  the  attuide  you  bring  to  board  !  Thats  what  we  judge   you  on  !  Don't  over  sale  yourself  and  at the  same  time  dont  sale  your  self  short  !  Present  your-self  for who you are !
> *



thanks for the idea now its time to kick it around and add some different thingsto make it mine
also thanks for the go ahead 
and thanks for gitting me banned(no really thanks)now i have my shit straight and my head out of my ass 
time to judge me on my work


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 28 2008, 07:42 AM~10519939
> *here's a few more updates :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hno: 
NOW THAT A SET UP.


----------



## MARINATE

MORNING HOMIES!


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

WHUT UP!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 30 2008, 10:19 AM~10541311
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIES????[/u][/i]*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

VERY CLEAN RIDE!! :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2008, 09:48 AM~10541007
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIES????</span>[/u][/i]*
> [/b]



ZUP CARNALES


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: QUE PASA CALABASA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## tatman

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## youcantfademe

:cheesy:


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## modelsbyroni

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## ElRody23

wat up homies??? Nice rides!!! :thumbsup: I'm looking for a caddy 93-96 body stile, pm me the info !!!!


----------



## BiggDeee

*The Homies in Phoenix! *

Me,Biggs,Marinate and ElRafa


----------



## BiggDeee

:angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 1 2008, 10:04 PM~10555809
> *The Homies in Phoenix!
> 
> Me,Biggs,Marinate and ElRafa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a rough bunch of kids up to no good ~ They ready to show what M.C.B.A. is about ! A family ready to handle what others only dream of !  

Maybe 1 day i'll be able to share the lime light with you guys !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just got the rest of my forearm wrapped up ! 

I went in for 1 tat and ended up setting there for the cover up and fill in ! 


































And this is a before pic of my arm !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn homie.... killer....


----------



## Guest

Looks good. Makes me want to add to mine.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I also redone my work bench !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*NOT SOMETHING WE TALK ABOUT , IT'S WHAT WE DO !*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2008, 12:22 AM~10557191
> *I  also  redone  my  work  bench !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good I've got mine ready and picked up the stuff I didn't have.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2008, 07:24 PM~10557220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT  SOMETHING  WE TALK ABOUT , IT'S WHAT  WE  DO !
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 408models

nice tat


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 1 2008, 09:04 PM~10555809
> *The Homies in Phoenix!
> 
> Me,Biggs,Marinate and ElRafa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

Add Another One!


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

nice :0


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 1 2008, 08:04 PM~10555809
> *The Homies in Phoenix!
> 
> Me,Biggs,Marinate and ElRafa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice hat biggs


----------



## cleverlos

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 02:50 AM~10499466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:
> *


damn that house is nice.. 

im getting inspired to build again.. thanks homie.. 
:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no prob homie  and fukkin sick tre tatman :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Nice work brothers!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 5 2008, 09:12 PM~10584622
> *Nice work brothers!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 6 2008, 12:12 AM~10584622
> *Nice work brothers!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Waco

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 5 2008, 06:56 PM~10585163
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: 



































:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

I BELIEVE THIS BELONGS IN HERE!


----------



## BiggDeee

:tongue: :tongue: :wave: :wave:


----------



## twinn

uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Smallz

:nicoderm:


----------



## RaiderPride

#2 for 08

39 Ford deluxe


----------



## BODINE

NICE!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What up fellas ?

Today is my only day off and at home ! So i am going t o try and make the most out of it and do a 1 day build ! I will start off with the 63 DONK impala and see what all i can take out today ! 

I opened the kit up last week but got side tracked helping out BIG C's nephew Tyler on a build for the model show next month so today its balls to wall ! 

Thinking of going Black and green ! So You all have great day and be back later !


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 6 2008, 04:21 AM~10586468
> *NICE!!!
> *


x2


Do your thing Mini....


----------



## ElRafa

Builds are lookin good homies


----------



## 408models

RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2008, 06:07 AM~10586721
> *What up    fellas ?
> 
> Today is  my  only  day  off  and  at  home  !    So  i  am  going t o  try  and  make the  most  out of  it  and  do a  1  day  build !    I  will  start  off  with the  63  DONK  impala    and  see  what  all  i  can  take  out  today !
> 
> I  opened  the  kit  up  last  week  but  got  side  tracked  helping  out  BIG  C's  nephew  Tyler  on  a  build  for  the  model  show  next  month  so  today  its  balls  to wall !
> 
> Thinking  of  going    Black  and  green  !  So    You all  have  great  day  and  be  back  later  !
> *


...........fleetwood.........


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## ElRafa

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## modelsbyroni

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 6 2008, 11:29 AM~10588136
> *...........fleetwood.........
> *



FUCK THAT FLEETWOOD ! I TRASHED IT AFTER ARE LAST PM TAG ! TIRED OF WAITING ON YOU TO MAN UP AND PAY YOUR BILL ! 


ASK AROUND OR LOOK AT MY PICS FROM LAST WEEK DUMB FUCK YOU WOULD SEE IT GOT PITCHED 20 MINUTES AFTER YOU TALKIN SHIT ! 

:biggrin: 










oH AND TODAY WAS TRASH DAY SO I AM SORRY TO SAY IT'S HISTORY ! YOU WONT HAVE A CHANGE TO SCREW ME OVER AGAIN BOBBY ! I DONT PLAY !


----------



## youcantfademe

:biggrin: PM SENT MINI.......


----------



## LowandBeyond

mini don't play your games bobby. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 6 2008, 09:39 PM~10593953
> *mini don't play your games bobby.    :0  :0  :0
> *


I gave too many chance's Bro ! And way more then enough time ! I think he thought he was holding my BULLSHIT card but that bitch expired ! NO RAIN CHECK'S , NO PAY DAY LOANS, NO CREDIT LINE ANYMORE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Anyone want to see what i got done today on the quick build 63 !


----------



## importmadness

post some pics up mini...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am working on get a build topic posted up so you guys will be able to see the build i detail !


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2008, 07:55 PM~10594116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  am  working  on  get  a    build  topic  posted  up    so    you  guys  will  be  able  to  see  the  build i  detail !
> *


    DAMN is all I can say that is CLEAN


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2008, 08:03 PM~10594208
> *     DAMN is all I can say that is CLEAN
> *




x2 great work as always. :0


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2008, 08:03 PM~10594208
> *     DAMN is all I can say that is CLEAN
> *


x2


----------



## BODINE

NICE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well i been seeing these built all locked up and they look mean so i thought i would build it 1 day ! Then i seen SMALLZ 63 in the mag , TATMAN posted up his and then Marinate posted up his new build so i said i roll out with 1! If thats not brotherly love at its finest i don't know what is right?

And that gave me another idea that all of should do a SAME KIT build with in the club !


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2008, 07:55 PM~10594116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  am  working  on  get  a    build  topic  posted  up    so    you  guys  will  be  able  to  see  the  build i  detail !
> *



sick dogg


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thanks fellas ! 

This color has a flake pearl on it but dont show up on camera ! The color is the same as BIG C's 58 mixed with PPG DBU 4350 ARTIC WHITE !


----------



## Smallz

Well got damn I helped inspire Mini. :biggrin: 

It looks good as usual . And good idea about the club build.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 6 2008, 10:20 PM~10594436
> *Well got damn I helped inspire Mini.  :biggrin:
> 
> It looks good as usual . And good idea about the club build.
> *


Mine's more street show , your shit is Show car turn hopper ! LOL ! But for real lookin at your 63 on page 66 seriously made me wanting to build 1 and then that pastel yellow 1 Marinate posted up got my ideas rollin so i went with it ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2008, 09:25 PM~10594493
> *Mine's  more  street  show  ,  your  shit    is  Show  car  turn hopper  !  LOL !  But  for  real  lookin  at  your  63  on  page  66  seriously    made  me  wanting  to  build  1  and  then that  pastel  yellow  1  Marinate posted  up    got  my ideas  rollin  so  i  went with  it !  :biggrin:
> *


DAM I GOT SOME GOOD IDEAS! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 6 2008, 05:26 PM~10594510
> *DAM I GOT SOME GOOD IDEAS! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

:biggrin: hey mini where's the clock??


----------



## tatman

:wave: 
What's up M.C.B.A


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 02:19 PM~10601459
> *:wave:
> What's up M.C.B.A
> *


 :wave: :wave: Whats poppin


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 7 2008, 02:34 PM~10601550
> *:wave:  :wave: Whats poppin
> *


chillin


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 6 2008, 11:12 PM~10594318-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well  i    been  seeing  these  built  all  locked  up  and  they  look  mean    so  i  thought  i  would  build  it  1  day !  Then  i  seen  SMALLZ  63  in  the  mag  ,  TATMAN  posted  up  his  and then  Marinate  posted  up  his  new  build  so  i  said  i  roll  out  with  1!  If thats  not  brotherly  love  at  its  finest  i  don't  know  what  is  right?
> 
> And  that  gave  me  another  idea  that  all  of  should  do  a  SAME KIT    build  with in the  club  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Smallz_@May 6 2008, 11:20 PM~10594436
> *Well got damn I helped inspire Mini.  :biggrin:
> 
> It looks good as usual . And good idea about the club build.
> *


I LIKE THE CLUB BUILD.  GOT 2 63'S MIGHT AS WEEL BUILD 1.


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 7 2008, 02:38 PM~10601573
> *I LIKE THE CLUB BUILD.   GOT 2 63'S MIGHT AS WEEL BUILD 1.
> *


M.C.B.A. 63 impala build off?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 02:40 PM~10601586
> *M.C.B.A. 63 impala build off?
> *



that sounds like an interesting idea


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 7 2008, 02:46 PM~10601627
> *that sounds like an interesting idea
> *


All of M.C.B.A Can join in. From today till ? Do what ever the hell you want!


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 02:40 PM~10601586
> *M.C.B.A. 63 impala build off?
> *



sounds good but I dont have a 63 ive been looking for one new mexico suck their's no good hooy stores her.


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 7 2008, 02:54 PM~10601683
> *sounds good but I dont have a 63 ive been looking for one new mexico suck their's no good hooy stores her.
> *


Hit up some of the homis they got a grip! I only have one left!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 02:57 PM~10601703
> *Hit up some of the homis they got a grip! I only have one left!
> *



ok who's holding back I need one :biggrin: 


got paypal :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I GOT SOME SOLO AND REY, BUT I DON'T GOT PAYPAL. MONEY ORDER WILL BE FINE.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

did you get that rearend i sent ya Biggs?


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2008, 04:39 PM~10602395
> *I GOT SOME SOLO AND REY, BUT I DON'T GOT PAYPAL. MONEY ORDER WILL BE FINE.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

#4 for the year. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 9 2008, 02:24 PM~10617946
> *#4 for the year.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good C


----------



## modelsbyroni

VERY NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*58 looks sick homie....*


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 09:10 PM~10620744
> *58 looks sick homie....
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 10:10 PM~10620744
> *58 looks sick homie....
> *


YES IT IS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## lonnie

These rides are bad ass nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Another one for the fam.....


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BiggDeee

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 7 2008, 06:52 PM~10603419
> *did you get that rearend i sent ya Biggs?
> *


YES I DID AND I WILL BE PUTTING IT TO SOME GOOD USE.


----------



## BiggC

Damn MCBA is putting it down in the '08!!

Great builds brothers!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 10 2008, 08:54 PM~10626896
> *WELCOME IBLDMYOWN TO THE NUMBER 1 LARGEST FAMILY OF MODEL BUILDERS.
> *


----------



## BODINE

MR. BIGGS ...


DO YOU KNOW ABOUT HOW MANY MEMBERS ARE IN M.C.B.A ?


JUST WONDERING :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 11 2008, 01:07 AM~10627207
> *MR. BIGGS ...
> DO YOU KNOW ABOUT HOW MANY MEMBERS ARE IN M.C.B.A ?
> JUST WONDERING  :biggrin:
> *


Bodine I just started a new topic for members to sign in. Hope this helps.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 01:59 AM~10626917
> *
> *


thanks beto and rollin


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats IBLDMYOWN Welcome to the Family


----------



## MARINATE

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 10 2008, 11:13 PM~10627220
> *Bodine I just started a new topic for members to sign in. Hope this helps.
> *


and there are members that don't come online too


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 11 2008, 08:18 AM~10627725
> *Congrats IBLDMYOWN Welcome to the Family
> *



Yes Sir Welcome bro!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 11 2008, 11:18 AM~10627725
> *Congrats IBLDMYOWN Welcome to the Family
> *


WELCOME ABOARD.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


cutting resin is a foookin biitch


----------



## mista_gonzo

Heres my 63 "Island Delite".... MCBA Hawaii!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe

thats bad ass.......


----------



## modelsbyroni

THATS NICE AS HELL! :yes:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

thats awsome bro


----------



## ElRafa

DAMN homie you weren't playin with this one huh? That is badass


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 15 2008, 06:29 PM~10664438
> *DAMN homie you weren't playin with this one huh? That is badass
> *


X2 nice job!!


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS SICK HOMIE................ :biggrin: 


WHAT UP BRO'S! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 11 2008, 08:18 AM~10627725
> *Congrats IBLDMYOWN Welcome to the Family
> *


x2


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2008, 10:56 PM~10667588
> *LOOKS SICK HOMIE................ :biggrin:
> Que Pasa Guey??????</span>
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 15 2008, 03:29 PM~10663989
> *thats bad ass.......
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 16 2008, 12:03 AM~10667636
> * :biggrin: CHILLIN MAYNE! :biggrin: *


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@May 15 2008, 05:26 PM~10663973
> *Heres my 63 "Island Delite".... MCBA Hawaii!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loving that paint job gonzo very nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2 lovin that


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@May 15 2008, 03:26 PM~10663973
> *Heres my 63 "Island Delite".... MCBA Hawaii!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lonnie

almost done gotta fix the jams still


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

heres the new one.


----------



## Smallz

:0 :0 Cleeeean!


----------



## ElRafa

Lookin good guys some badass builds


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven

damn that is nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 17 2008, 12:25 PM~10677728
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x-2 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@May 17 2008, 12:57 AM~10674518
> *heres the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET AND CLEAN.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@May 17 2008, 12:57 AM~10674518
> *heres the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this clean as hell......... nice work homie.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

TRYING TO PUT ALL THE M.C.B.A MEMBER AT THE TOP......... :uh:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 05:58 PM~10722851
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 23 2008, 06:17 PM~10722973
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

whores


----------



## ElRafa

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID

sorry to whore it up but is ther a way to take off the bmf under the clear


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2008, 05:08 PM~10728751
> *sorry to whore it up but is ther a way to take off the bmf under the clear
> *


Ask that here. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=332319&st=200


----------



## hoodstar

RIDE'S LOOKIN SIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What it dew my model building brotheren ?


Well just a heads up ! 


I am having to update my PHOTOBUCKET ACCOUNT due to some issue's i have been having so i will be losing at of the pic i have posted ! When i change a few things over the links will be broken and that leads to the pics being delete but they will be on the account still ! SO if anyone follows what i do you can still my pic at the album llink just on here a lot will be gone !


----------



## Models IV Life

MINI HAVE YOU GOTTEN MY LINCOLN YET?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 27 2008, 04:30 PM~10747474
> *MINI HAVE YOU GOTTEN MY LINCOLN YET?
> *


Your LINCOLN is on a trip with HEARSE'S CADDY ! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 27 2008, 01:48 PM~10747577
> *Your  LINCOLN  is  on a  trip  with  HEARSE'S  CADDY !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

got one last 3x3 chrome MCBA pendant.50 bucks right now.let me know if you want it.i wont be cutting more for a while.i need to finsh up the dynasty mcc pendant and other stuff for people that have been waiting in line.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## raystrey

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RaiderPride

:wave:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

woo hoo!!! i was starting to have layitlow withdraws :ugh: :ugh: uffin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

TRIED SOME OF THE FLAKE THAT I GOT FROM RYAN.
















.


----------



## ElRafa

Looks good homie


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 2 2008, 03:31 PM~10781878
> *Looks good homie
> *


x2


----------



## hoodstar

whats up fellas!


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 3 2008, 12:29 PM~10788360
> *whats up fellas!
> *



zup homies.


today feels lile a good day to build. hopefully I still have that feeling when I get home.


----------



## a408nutforyou

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 3 2008, 10:14 AM~10788752
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Another one for the team..........


























:biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

nice work homie uffin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 5 2008, 04:55 PM~10807854
> *nice work homie uffin:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## SOLO1

that 61 is NICE BRO. :0


----------



## SOLO1

NICE BRO :0


----------



## ElRafa

That is badass bro


----------



## hoodstar




----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 6 2008, 01:53 PM~10814311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Representing homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 27 2008, 06:19 PM~10748503
> *got one last 3x3 chrome MCBA pendant.50 bucks right now.let me know if you want it.i wont be cutting more for a while.i need to finsh up the dynasty mcc pendant and other stuff for people that have been waiting in line.
> *


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

rides are looking good uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chris mineer

whats up guys? my moms is dowing good an im gowing to start bilding shortly..cant wait..


----------



## Smallz

And another one........


























:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

LUV THAT LAC.  WHAT COLOR IS THAT?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 18 2008, 02:59 PM~10899364
> * LUV THAT LAC.  WHAT COLOR IS THAT?
> *


It's like Percimion or something like that, check his build thread he posted it in there.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

41 chevy uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

thats bad ass hell man. clean work.


----------



## Project59

:0


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 19 2008, 12:42 PM~10906534
> *41 chevy  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit is bad bro. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well to all the boys going to Heartland Nats. this week heres a little preveiw


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

O!!MINI I FORGOT TO TELL U I HAVE SOME GLASS U COULD USE!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so u and biggc,, yall wanna put all of ours together?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

They have seprate tables Candy for every class bro SORRY !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so do u need the glass or what? ive got 3 pcs..9x12 i think.. if i had a 66 model i would put it on here:








i drew it like a yr ago...my fav 66 drawing....but it would go with a 66 cuz theyd both be replicas of the real one..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres my setup..
all 3 are gonna be close to the same...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 19 2008, 03:40 PM~10906884
> *Well  to  all the  boys  going to  Heartland Nats. this  week    heres  a  little  preveiw
> 
> 
> *


as always you can depend on mini for some sick builds see ya there homie


----------



## Smallz

Looks like a winning lineup Mini. Good luck.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 19 2008, 03:36 PM~10907844
> *Looks like a winning lineup Mini. Good luck.
> *



X 2 Good Luck


----------



## Waco

Yea Mayne Good Luck to tha brothaz!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 19 2008, 02:40 PM~10906884
> *Well  to  all the  boys  going to  Heartland Nats. this  week    heres  a  little  preveiw
> 
> 
> *


  GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

badass line up mini!!! :0 good luck you guys!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

I guess I can add these here.  


















And this one. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 19 2008, 03:05 PM~10908938
> *Yea Mayne Good Luck to tha brothaz!!!!!
> *


x-2


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 20 2008, 12:06 AM~10911094
> *I guess I can add these here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not much of a ford person.  but that mustang looks fuckin bad azz. :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

RIDES LOOKIN NICE!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah that stang looks like a street killer for sure.

Wish yall would jump the M'sippi & come n play at the southern nats..would love to see those bad boys up close!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 20 2008, 09:38 AM~10912954
> *im not much of a ford person.  but that mustang looks fuckin bad azz. :biggrin:
> *



X2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOLO1

WHAT S UP HOMIES I HAD A LIL TIME TO JUMP ON. IVE BEEN GOING THOUGH SOME SHIT AT HOME SO JUST WANTED TO SAY WHAT UP


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

heres a quick build


----------



## BiggC

Looks good Jim!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 19 2008, 09:42 AM~10906534
> *41 chevy  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammit i missed this one..... fukkin sick homie


----------



## modelsbyroni

THATS A CLEAN ASS BUILD. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

I HAVE 3 NEW BUILDS BUT NO WAY TO POST PICS, SORRY I HOMIEZ,I FINISHED MY 70 VERT,THE 67 IMPY I GOT FROM 408MODELS,AND ALMOST DONE WITH A 83 CADI DEVILLE


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 23 2008, 02:04 PM~10932990
> *I HAVE 3 NEW BUILDS BUT NO WAY TO POST PICS, SORRY I HOMIEZ,I FINISHED MY 70 VERT,THE 67 IMPY I GOT FROM 408MODELS,AND ALMOST DONE WITH A 83 CADI DEVILLE
> *



BRING THEM BY, I TOLD YOU ALREADY


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*A LITTLE SOMETHING TO BRAKE MY BUILDERS BLOCK ! *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 25 2008, 10:49 PM~10953460
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING  TO  BRAKE  MY  BUILDERS  BLOCK  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Mini.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 26 2008, 12:49 AM~10953460
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING  TO  BRAKE  MY  BUILDERS  BLOCK  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what scale is that bike?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2008, 11:56 PM~10960995
> *what scale is that bike?
> *


1/24 or 25th


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## modeltech

ohhhhhhhhh mannnnnn!! that is bad-ass Mini!!!!


----------



## raystrey

I finally finished one of my many current projects :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 25 2008, 11:49 PM~10953460
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING  TO  BRAKE  MY  BUILDERS  BLOCK  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ElRafa

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good fellas....here's another one to add....


----------



## ElRafa

Damn homie that 59 is badass


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## RaiderPride

nick work homies


----------



## RaiderPride

just finished.....


----------



## ElRafa

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

a couple of my favorites...... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

I finished finally what you guys think??
















































Will take some sun pics tomorrow


----------



## BODINE

VERY NICE !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

That Trey is sickness homie!!! :0


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jul 7 2008, 10:37 PM~11034913-->
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Jul 7 2008, 10:41 PM~11034949
> *That Trey is sickness homie!!!    :0
> *



Thanks homies!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AAYYY!! MUY CHINGON!!!! CLEAN BUILD BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Jul 7 2008, 12:27 AM~11026378-->
> 
> 
> 
> just finished.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElRafa_@Jul 7 2008, 11:33 PM~11034886
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> I finished finally what you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take some sun pics tomorrow
> *




LOOKING GOOD HOMIES!


----------



## RaiderPride

thanks Marinate.... :thumbsup: just trying to keep up with you. :worship:


----------



## BiggDeee

Nice Work AL! man that thing is SMOOOOTH! :thumbsup: 

Rafa That They is sweet I like that stance u went with that bitch looks HOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## ElRafa

Very nice Chris


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## hoodstar

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 7 2008, 10:33 PM~11034886
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> I finished finally what you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take some sun pics tomorrow
> *


DAMMMMMMM THAT SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 10 2008, 10:14 PM~11061544
> *DAMMMMMMM THAT SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## RaiderPride

posting for Tatman, cause









just kidin.....hist computer tripping and cant post....

posting his Blue Caddi for him.. better pictures later...as good as it gonna get for 1:00 am last night... :uh: 

































:wave:


----------



## mcloven

nice caddy tatman


----------



## raystrey

more here 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11085140


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## hoodstar

RIDES LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

*DA LOVE DATSUN* :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

NICE TIME MACHINE, BRINGS BACK MEMORIES.


----------



## MKD904

Nice build Time....


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 18 2008, 08:18 AM~11119210
> *Nice build Time....
> *


x2 Nice


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 19 2006, 05:06 PM~6786618
> *wow dude your crazy!
> What kinda car is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would you sell this bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or tell me how you built it
> *



nice car


----------



## raystrey

ROLL CALL HOMIES . 


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

:wave: :wave:


----------



## betoscustoms

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Waco

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :rant: uffin:


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Smallz

:nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :0 :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

'06 GTO 
















































.


----------



## youcantfademe

sickness.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:0 Nice Werk Homie! Color looks good!


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:22 PM~11134843
> *:0  Nice Werk Homie!  Color looks good!
> *





x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

x-3 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

x4


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Jul 20 2008, 05:21 PM~11133200-->
> 
> 
> 
> sickness.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TIME [email protected] 20 2008, 10:22 PM~11134843
> *:0  Nice Werk Homie!  Color looks good!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 01:03 AM~11136439
> *x2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 01:52 AM~11136753
> *x-3 :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2008, 01:54 AM~11136759
> *x4
> *


THANKS FELLAS. COLOR IS CANDY TANGERINE OVER FIERY ORANGE.


----------



## raystrey

waz up family. been trying to do this for my all out build off caddy but damn it is harder that I thought





cant get letters to align and I cant come up with the B


----------



## raystrey

what do you guys think?


----------



## modelsbyroni

ITS BADASS.


----------



## raystrey

the letters look a little bad but once sized down to fit inside hood it doesnt look too bad. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 21 2008, 06:24 PM~11144768
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## hoodstar




----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 22 2008, 12:10 PM~11150098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Wheels! Looks Good...


----------



## lowridermodels

THAT MURAL IS BAD ASS...I LIKE THE PAISA TRUCK TOO!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 22 2008, 04:11 PM~11152004
> *THAT MURAL IS BAD ASS...I LIKE THE PAISA TRUCK TOO!
> *



the paisa truck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoodstar

hahahaha...............thanks!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 22 2008, 04:11 PM~11152004
> *THAT MURAL IS BAD ASS...I LIKE THE PAISA TRUCK TOO!
> *


x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: 

*#4*


----------



## SOLO1

this is what ive been up to


----------



## youcantfademe

nice shit there solo!


----------



## BODINE

Caprice turned out badass!!!

bigbody looks bad ass also


----------



## [email protected]

looks good fellas.


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Yup the Caprice & Big Body looks Good! Nice werk guys! :0


----------



## mista_gonzo

Nice work guys..... hopefully I can get back into full gear soon!


----------



## hoodstar




----------



## 408models

some nice rides goin on in here :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*ANOTHER ONE FINALLY! * :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

NICE WERK 408models :0 

That truck is a killer. NICE DETAILS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 28 2008, 11:45 AM~11196586
> *NICE WERK 408models  :0
> 
> That truck is a killer.  NICE DETAILS!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X100000000


----------



## Waco

Fuckin sik buildz n here!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 28 2008, 01:45 PM~11196586
> *NICE WERK 408models  :0
> 
> That truck is a killer.  NICE DETAILS!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :0 :biggrin: VERY NICE


----------



## MKD904

How did you make the Eye Lids on the head lights....?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 28 2008, 02:39 PM~11199083
> *How did you make the Eye Lids on the head lights....?
> *


those are PHOTO ETCH parts from DETAILMASTER i beleive.


----------



## MC562




----------



## MKD904

All I can say is damn....looking good homies....


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 28 2008, 05:11 PM~11199892
> *All I can say is damn....looking good homies....
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this is how we roll


----------



## pancho1969

lookin good fellas:thumbsup: :thumbsup: heres my latest :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 29 2008, 08:05 PM~11209483
> *lookin good fellas:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  heres my latest  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice!!!! :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 29 2008, 06:05 PM~11209483
> *lookin good fellas:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  heres my latest  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice now that shit has some slap :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 29 2008, 05:05 PM~11209483
> *lookin good fellas:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  heres my latest  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 dssssssssssssssm that's clean :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 29 2008, 06:05 PM~11209483
> *lookin good fellas:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  heres my latest  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what yr is that? :0


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 30 2008, 10:02 AM~11214870
> *what yr is that? :0
> *



^^73


----------



## lonnie

damn these rides are off the chain awsome works guys :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 30 2008, 05:21 PM~11218698
> *damn these rides are off the chain awsome works guys  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 28 2008, 05:00 PM~11199783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 
ahh that was good


----------



## MC562

thanks homie


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 31 2008, 04:25 PM~11229353
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

better pics of my *#5* for 2008..... caved in to some pressure and changed the wheel color too


----------



## [email protected]

bad ass.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2008, 10:25 PM~11249489
> *bad ass.
> *


x2 that is tight!!!!!


----------



## Linc

that elco is nice! fucken shiney as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies.... i'm trying...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2008, 08:42 PM~11250185
> *thanks homies.... i'm trying...
> *


and succeding


----------



## chris mineer

let ne know what you thank


----------



## BiggC

Thats bad ass Chris!!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks..


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 6 2008, 07:30 PM~11279176
> *Thats bad ass Chris!!
> *


X 2 looks good Chris


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## kustombuilder

While i am working other peoples pendants.I might be able to cut more MCBA pendants.Pre order yours now.


----------



## drnitrus

Heres my latest. I think its only like the first or second this year lolol


----------



## kustombuilder

Im in the process of laser cutting some test samples of some 
MCBA window plaques for the models.If your interested.Let me know.I dont know the price yet.If this works i will be able to do the other clubs.


----------



## raystrey

Brothers

time to step up as a club and help a brother in need.

so here is my idea ;

everyone donate a built ride that can be auctioned off to help our brother Ryan out. I say a nice build no projects etc. I think a lot of people including ourselves would like to own a MCBA built ride from one of its members. the idea is to help a club brother out when faced by unexpected cirumstances.

I will start it off. I am willing to donate this :


 




we can let Phatras know what we have and he can add to the auction thread as we go along.


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## BiggDeee

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: WHATS GOOD FELLAS!


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 14 2008, 12:40 PM~11344336
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS GOOD FELLAS!
> *


 :wave: whud up bigg deee,see you all at route66 revendous..what date is the show? :wave:


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: Sup fellas


----------



## Smallz

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RaiderPride

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 14 2008, 05:03 PM~11346069
> *:wave: whud up bigg deee,see you all at route66 revendous..what date is the show? :wave:
> *



September 20


----------



## Waco




----------



## kustombuilder

Who want some MCBA pendants?I might be able to cut a few this weekend.


----------



## Smallz

A few more to the lineup........



















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 15 2008, 02:28 PM~11354649
> *very nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


x-2


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKS GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN+Aug 15 2008, 05:28 PM~11354649-->
> 
> 
> 
> very nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 05:31 PM~11354679
> *x-2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-modelsbyroni_@Aug 15 2008, 05:40 PM~11354735
> *LOOKS GREAT! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys. Now i just gotta figure out what to build next. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## importmadness

I just wanted to say good work to everyone in this club...keep up the good work..i know some day i would love to join this club... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

i took some better pics today of the reg monte


----------



## lonnie

i like :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Nice Chris


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

tryin to live up to my word... so far 08 is pretty good :biggrin: 

<span style='color:blue'>*#6*


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

nice cutty homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

man that is bad ass. nice work bro.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WANNA WELCOME SIDETOSIDE TO THE FAMILY...WE WORLDWIDE :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Welcome homie :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

aweosme CUTDOG!


----------



## customcoupe68

turned out great!


----------



## modelsbyroni

WELCOME SIDETOSIDE. :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 18 2008, 11:16 AM~11373831
> *WANNA WELCOME SIDETOSIDE TO THE FAMILY...WE WORLDWIDE :biggrin:
> *


X-2.... i had a feeling he was gonna join ranks


----------



## lowridermodels

hey side2side,welcome to LA FAMILIA!


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 18 2008, 02:16 PM~11373831
> *<span style='color:blue'>Awready Mayne!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

welcome to the family homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## twinn

congrats and welcome homie


----------



## MARINATE

ALSO WANNA WELCOME [email protected]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 i quit lol.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2008, 06:39 PM~11378448
> *:0 i quit lol.
> *



quit what?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 18 2008, 06:36 PM~11378390
> *ALSO WANNA WELCOME [email protected]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 18 2008, 10:48 PM~11378589
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


THE TAKEOVER


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 18 2008, 09:36 PM~11378390
> *AGAIN for tha second time today!!!*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2008, 12:36 AM~11378390
> *ALSO WANNA WELCOME [email protected]
> *




:biggrin: :werd: 

whats up fellas. :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 18 2008, 06:58 PM~11378738
> *:biggrin:  :werd:
> 
> whats up fellas. :wave:
> *


change that AVATAR homie


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 18 2008, 02:16 PM~11373831
> *WANNA WELCOME SIDETOSIDE TO THE FAMILY...WE WORLDWIDE :biggrin:
> *



wassup :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2008, 12:59 AM~11378768
> *change that AVATAR homie
> *




that better? :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

CONGRATS FELLAS!!!!!! M.C.B.A ..........TTMFT


----------



## Smallz

Welcome to all the new members. :0  





















































No more Dynasty??????


----------



## lowridermodels

dayum,welcome to la famiilia [email protected]


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 18 2008, 11:46 PM~11379276
> *dayum,welcome to  la famiilia [email protected]
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

way to go Jeff, got to the big time with the big boys... roll over them rookies playa.
Remember where ya came from bro...

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 19 2008, 02:12 AM~11379444
> *way to go Jeff, got to the big time with the big boys... roll over them rookies playa.
> Remember where ya came from bro...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



no doubt bri. and thanks man.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 19 2008, 01:39 AM~11379201
> *Welcome to all the new members. :0
> No more Dynasty??????
> *



i left dynasty in good hands, and he better not let it fall. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 18 2008, 11:26 PM~11379516
> *i left dynasty in good hands, and he better not let it fall. :biggrin:
> *


I thought u brought them along. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whaaa....who me? naw im just recruitiung the best for MCBA..gotta get these damn rookies outta my shit.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 19 2008, 02:29 AM~11379532
> *I thought u brought them along. :biggrin:
> *



hey if it were up to me, i woulda brought the whole crew with me............ alot of good builders over there, and a couple up an comein cats too.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 19 2008, 12:26 AM~11379516
> *i left dynasty in good hands, and he better not let it fall. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

TTT FOR THE FAMILIA


----------



## [email protected]

postin up what i got for 08

#1



























#2



























#3



















#4




























#5



























#6
















































and more to come :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 19 2008, 10:20 AM~11381183
> *postin up what i got for 08
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more to come :biggrin:
> *


----------



## drnitrus

Congrats to all the new members!!!!


----------



## vazquejs

Damn there are some nice models on this thread. Good job.


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats Dropped :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

CONGRATS! AND WELCOME TO DA FAMILY! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas.


----------



## Mr Biggs

What up homie's.  
I know it's been a whyle but im back, just had to take care of a few thing's before I committed myself 100% back to building. Now I got to get a few of the homie's car's out of the way, so I can start building my own again. also I want to say Welcome to all the new Family members


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 19 2008, 03:13 PM~11384066
> *What up homie's.
> I know it's been a whyle but im back, just had to take care of a few thing's before I committed myself 100% back to building. Now I got to get a few of the homie's car's out of the way, so I can start building my own again. also I want to say Welcome to all the new Family members
> *


----------



## twinn

congats and welcome


----------



## kykustoms

congrats jeff...dont worry bout dynasty


----------



## texasfunk

congrats dropped!! i was wondering what was going on this morning when i logged on..but too sleepy to figure it out i guess. lol.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 19 2008, 05:13 PM~11384066
> *What up homie's.
> I know it's been a whyle but im back, just had to take care of a few thing's before I committed myself 100% back to building. Now I got to get a few of the homie's car's out of the way, so I can start building my own again. also I want to say Welcome to all the new Family members
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2008, 06:32 PM~11386759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Top flight security of tha world!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasfunk

not just the city the WORLD craig!!! lol...


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

well, this car is what started the hobby car modeling for me!! i saw this kit and it was my first model that i started almost 4 years ago!! i never finished it for some reason so a few months ago i pulled it out and decided to finish her up!! i original wasn't going to go very detailed on it and i was going to add to dominator carbs and some resin valve covers, and what do you know, the next thing i was doing was pulling out the aluminum pulleys making a remote fuel pump adding a photo etch tach and racing harnesses!! the body has been totally shaved!! the drip rails, body lines, door handles, wheel opening mldgs, all badges and i added a resin cowl hood!! the suspension has been lowered as far as i can go without truly hacking it up, i built the alternator and scratch built the alternator bracket!!! i also ran the N.O.S. lines straight into the lower intake runners!! i wired the alternator as well as the MSD box to!!! and this car is painted totally with spray cans!! modelmaster 2 part laquer system the base is bright aqua pearl, and the 2 part spray can ultra clear!! well, let me know what you all think???


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 20 2008, 09:44 AM~11392460
> *well, this car is what started the hobby car modeling for me!! i saw this kit and it was my first model that i started almost 4 years ago!! i never finished it for some reason so a few months ago i pulled it out and decided to finish her up!! i original wasn't going to go very detailed on it and i was going to add to dominator carbs and some resin valve covers, and what do you know, the next thing i was doing was pulling out the aluminum pulleys making a remote fuel pump adding a photo etch tach and racing harnesses!! the body has been totally shaved!! the drip rails, body lines, door handles, wheel opening mldgs, all badges and i added a resin cowl hood!! the suspension has been lowered as far as i can go without truly hacking it up, i built the alternator and scratch built the alternator bracket!!! i also ran the N.O.S. lines straight into the lower intake runners!! i wired the alternator as well as the MSD box to!!! and this car is painted totally with spray cans!! modelmaster 2 part laquer system the base is bright aqua pearl, and the 2 part spray can ultra clear!! well, let me know what you all think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn bro that looks sick


----------



## TIME MACHINE

NICE WERK MODELTECH...LOVE THE DETAIL; SPECIALLY THE MOTOR.

:0


----------



## lowridermodels

damn shannon,that velle is clean, WELCOME BACK MR.BIGGS!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 19 2008, 11:13 AM~11384066
> *What up homie's.
> I know it's been a whyle but im back, just had to take care of a few (fine ass young) thing's before I committed myself 100% back to building. Now I got to get a few of the homie's car's out of the way, so I can start building my own again. also I want to say Welcome to all the new Family members
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:  so time to dissappear into the lab for NNL 09?


----------



## TIME MACHINE

I'm Done...*DADDY LAC*  :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside

Your Daddy Lac looks really cool ! Nice Build , like them much ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 21 2008, 03:04 AM~11400064
> *I'm Done...DADDY LAC   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice foil work on the frame.....  looks killer :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: DAD ASS CADDY HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Thanks Guys! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 21 2008, 03:04 AM~11400064
> *I'm Done...DADDY LAC   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## modelsbyroni

DADDY LAC LOOKIN RIGHTEOUS. :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 23 2008, 10:25 AM~11418535
> *DADDY LAC LOOKIN RIGHTEOUS. :thumbsup:
> *




x2

its look presidential


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice rides homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## ElRafa

Looking sick Guys


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 23 2008, 09:00 PM~11422198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saaaweeet! :0


----------



## chris mineer

thanks...


----------



## Smallz

Really nice chris. Pics look clearer too. New camera???


----------



## chris mineer

thanks.. nop


----------



## rollinoldskoo

turning them hoes out huh?


----------



## chris mineer

lol


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2008, 12:52 AM~11429602
> *turning them hoes out huh?
> *


X 2


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

damn i got to get my ass back in the shop been being lazy lately.looking good homies :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks.. what ever happen to the mcba web site?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 21 2008, 03:04 AM~11400064
> *I'm Done...DADDY LAC   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass, nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

Just finished those 333 pages ! It was long, but not wasted times ! :cheesy: 

You guys have some sick rides ! :biggrin: 

Keep up da great work MCBA !


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## raystrey

*PURPLE REIGN*





more here in the all out build off thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11455611


----------



## raystrey

*M.C.B.A.*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

:worship: :worship: :worship: that is one bad ass caddi


----------



## MKD904




----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2008, 06:29 PM~11455989
> *PURPLE REIGN
> 
> more here in the all out build off thread
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11455611
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

That's bad ass! Love the color!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2008, 08:51 PM~11457410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*MCBA*  Putting it down... Very Nice! 59 rag... looks real OG... :0


----------



## chris mineer

mdk904 nice work


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 28 2008, 12:51 AM~11457410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE.......... :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2008, 08:29 PM~11455989
> *PURPLE REIGN
> 
> more here in the all out build off thread
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11455611
> *


Ray.estas chingon esa madre. :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2008, 09:51 PM~11457410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 28 2008, 09:17 PM~11467025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Dirty Sanchez


----------



## Smallz

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

WANNA WELCOME PINK86REGAL TO THE FAMILY


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Welcome To Da Family! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Welcome Homie!!!!!






Here's my latest build.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2008, 04:12 PM~11472478
> *WANNA WELCOME PINK86REGAL TO THE FAMILY
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

welcome homie!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Aug 29 2008, 04:01 PM~11473762-->
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Homie!!!!!
> Here's my latest build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <[email protected]_@Aug 29 2008, 04:25 PM~11473930
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> welcome homie!
> *


x2 


HERES MY LATEST 
*
TWO FACE*


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx guys!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats Homie


----------



## ElRafa

All the rides are lookin SICK Homies


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 07:27 PM~11474701
> *Thanx guys!!! :cheesy:
> *


*
W<span style=\'color:red\'>ELCOME*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2008, 02:12 PM~11472478
> *WANNA WELCOME PINK86REGAL TO THE FAMILY
> *


WELCOME BROTHER!!!! HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOUR BUILDS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

WANNA WELCOME PINK86REGAL TO THE FAMILY

x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx everyone.. Here is some of my models..























































G]
































& alot more coming


----------



## MKD904

Rides are sick home....welcome....


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 30 2008, 11:17 AM~11478563
> *Rides are sick home....welcome....
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Yup... Very Nice Rides...


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE RIDES AND WELCOME.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Welcome to all the new members ! Most of you know that i have been dealing with a few issues here in the home front and haven't done much building in a few months ! 

I have been busy with work , a few lawyers ,and then a handful customers on the bench and seem to be getting alot of builders block kicking me in nuts ! 

BUT ! This week BIG C swung by and need a few things painted and since i was about of clear i didn't want to waste it so i grabbed a snap kit and did a real quick paint job to use up what i had left over ! Then this moring the family left to go to family for cook out i stayed home a built this ! It was just calling my name to be built ! Its not much but a good brake from the 5 projects i got and felt good to actually complete something ! 










Again welcome to all the new family members nice to see you guys on top of your game !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

truck looks clean david.... where the wheels from?

welcome PINK86REGAL to the family  another heavy hitter


----------



## mista_gonzo

AuRyTe, Welcome... sick rides PINK86REGAL!


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 19 2008, 11:06 PM~10911094
> *I guess I can add these here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That stang looks sick! You wouldn't have a pic of the front end would you? What year is it?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 30 2008, 02:04 PM~11479349-->
> 
> 
> 
> truck looks clean david.... where the wheels from?
> 
> welcome PINK86REGAL to the family  another heavy hitter
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mista_gonzo_@Aug 30 2008, 03:02 PM~11479600
> *AuRyTe, Welcome... sick rides PINK86REGAL!
> *


Thanx homies :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

*56 Rag *  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Aug 31 2008, 02:27 PM~11483834
> *That stang looks sick! You wouldn't have a pic of the front end would you? What year is it?
> *


Thanks!! It's a 1979 Mustang.

Here are a few shots of the front.


----------



## MKD904

Looking good fellas....keep um comin...


----------



## pancho1969

> *56 Rag *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 nice trunk work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## [email protected]

thats just bad azz


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 19 2008, 02:13 PM~11384066
> *What up homie's.
> I know it's been a whyle but im back, just had to take care of a few thing's before I committed myself 100% back to building. Now I got to get a few of the homie's car's out of the way, so I can start building my own again. also I want to say Welcome to all the new Family members
> *


good now maybe i can get my car  long year


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 7 2008, 04:21 PM~11543154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that escort take you back in time homie.... cool work man....


----------



## chris mineer

ya it dose thanks


----------



## [email protected]

that escort is badazz

nice work bro


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

clean builds homie


----------



## chris mineer

thanks..


----------



## lowridermodels

all the club rides lookin good!


----------



## ElRafa

Rides lookin sick homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Lookin Good Fellas! :0


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 8 2008, 11:36 AM~11547989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow....this is a beast!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 8 2008, 12:39 PM~11548017
> *wow....this is a beast!
> *


 :0 ya it is

is that the one you got from me?


----------



## chris mineer

the ex cab part.. thanks


----------



## spikekid999

glad you could use it


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## TIME MACHINE

*Ol Skool Drifter Datsun 510*  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks good homie.... pretty nice kit


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 06:47 AM~11596864
> *looks good homie.... pretty nice kit
> *


X-2


----------



## owenart714

thats a nice datsun!~ A SR20DET would have look sick in that engine bay! who makes that kit?


----------



## kykustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Sep 14 2008, 05:56 AM~11597906
> *thats a nice datsun!~  A SR20DET would have look sick in that engine bay! who makes that kit?
> *


Revell made the kit  ...










I might build another one and put either a V8 Chevy small block or a Nissan 300 motor. I'm gonna name it:

*DA SLEEPER*


----------



## pancho1969

lookin good fellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


finished this quick curbside today :biggrin: got it from deuces76 he painted the body before he hooked me up with it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Cool Pancho. Now u got something to put on that other table at the next show.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 14 2008, 06:50 PM~11603329
> *Cool Pancho. Now u got something to put on that other table at the next show.
> *


i was thinkin about that earlier today.... i need to build something for the other classes at the contests here


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11603329
> *Cool Pancho. Now u got something to put on that other table at the next show.
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

comin from miami


----------



## josh 78

yo uuuuuuuuuuuuuuh loks fresh


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2008, 08:49 AM~11605568
> *comin from miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

knew ud like it waco :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2008, 08:49 AM~11605568
> *comin from miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice build homie. :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 15 2008, 10:41 AM~11606401
> *Nice build homie. :0
> *


thanx smallz! :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

Thats nice man!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 15 2008, 12:10 PM~11607131
> *Thats nice man!!
> *


thanx :biggrin: just tryin 2 keep up with u bigtime builders!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2008, 09:49 AM~11605568
> *comin from miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT UP MEMBER!


----------



## MKD904

I'm liking that 64...great job...


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 15 2008, 01:42 PM~11607917
> *I'm liking that 63...great job...
> *


----------



## MKD904

Look at you smart guy...that's called checkin out LIL when your at work and shouldn't be so you type real fast.....


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 15 2008, 03:15 PM~11608779
> *Look at you smart guy...that's called checkin out LIL when your at work and shouldn't be so you type real fast.....
> *


U know Mike it's okay if u don't know the difference between a 63 and a 64 impala. Im sure it baffles many people. And get back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Very Nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2008, 05:49 AM~11605568
> *comin from miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*
MCBA DOIN IT BIG AGAIN*


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> WHAT UP *
> MCBA DOIN IT BIG AGAIN*


THANX ALOT HOMIES!!! next one im already working on is a lime green 62rag with an uptop,chrome evrything.....


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave:


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey chris did you get a new camera? pics look a lot better man :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

yep..thanks ro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 18 2008, 05:44 PM~11640443
> *yep..thanks ro
> *


get some pics of the older builds.... i wanna see the square nose monte and the crew cabs.....


----------



## chris mineer

will do


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## TIME MACHINE

Lookin Good Chris Mineer!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 18 2008, 09:48 PM~11642065
> *Lookin Good Chris Mineer!
> *


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 19 2008, 08:48 AM~11642065
> *Lookin Good Chris Mineer!
> *


X-2


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## ElRafa

Looks Good Chris better pics


----------



## chris mineer

thanks..


----------



## chris mineer

cheech & chong up in smoke


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 21 2008, 09:42 PM~11661060
> *cheech & chong up in smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha..damn! all u need is the furry balls interior and its exactly the same!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 21 2008, 05:42 PM~11661060
> *cheech & chong up in smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fukkin cool homie


----------



## chris mineer

thanks more picks in my bilds


----------



## TIME MACHINE

I'm Done....

*73 Mango Drifter* 

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

78 mc


----------



## PINK86REGAL

random


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

glad that chassis worked for ya homie!


----------



## [email protected]

finally finished this up, i know i know its about time



#8 for 08'


----------



## pancho1969

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk

damn!! dropped tht impala is sick!!! makes me want to do a lowrider! and the big body looks good too!! nice work guys!


----------



## mista_gonzo

Sick rides, love the color/pump set-up on the 63


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Sep 23 2008, 05:46 AM~11673298
> *Sick rides, love the color/pump set-up on the 63
> *



 thanks bro


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2008, 05:59 PM~11667946
> *finally finished this up, i know i know its about time
> #8 for 08'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Sep 22 2008, 02:30 PM~11667004-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx chris
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 22 2008, 02:32 PM~11667022
> *glad that chassis worked for ya homie!
> *


yes it did!! thanx alot


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2008, 03:59 PM~11667946
> *finally finished this up, i know i know its about time
> #8 for 08'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN finally!! lol j.k. it looks real good bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 23 2008, 10:32 AM~11673937
> *DAMN finally!! lol j.k. it looks real good bro
> *




thanks bro............  

took me long enough huh! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2008, 07:36 AM~11673958
> *thanks bro............
> 
> took me long enough huh! :biggrin:
> *


its all good homie.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

TOTALLY not my style but i had this 300 kit 4EVER that i got at biglots and my son been botherin me bout doin 4 him. his color combo wasnt that best so i just tried 2 use his 2 fav colors...


----------



## [email protected]

you can never go wrong with black and red  

nice work bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 24 2008, 05:54 AM~11683864
> *TOTALLY not my style but i had this 300 kit 4EVER that i got at biglots and my son been botherin me bout doin 4 him. his color combo wasnt that best so i just tried 2 use his 2 fav colors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 24 2008, 10:28 AM~11685786
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: SWEET RIDES!!


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave: SUP BIGG BADD ASS McBa MEMBERS!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 24 2008, 06:30 PM~11692412
> *:wave: SUP BIGG BADD ASS McBa MEMBERS!
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## modelsbyroni

.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 NICE CADDY!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2008, 09:34 AM~11694288
> *:0    NICE CADDY!
> *


THANKS DID U GO 2 THE SHOW SUNDAY?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 25 2008, 09:37 AM~11694299
> *THANKS DID U GO 2 THE SHOW SUNDAY?
> *



what show?

someone needs to let me know these things :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2008, 11:00 AM~11696183
> *what show?
> 
> someone needs to let me know these things :biggrin:
> *


LOL, YOU WHERE TO BUSY WATCHING YOUR STEELERS.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 25 2008, 02:03 PM~11696223
> *LOL, YOU WHERE TO BUSY WATCHING YOUR STEELERS.
> *



yea watchin them lose!


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 26 2008, 06:46 PM~11711877
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice work chris


----------



## BiggC




----------



## sidetoside

I see this build and there is something i my mind ....

Kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing of Cars , king of Cars Baby ....i´ve got a Blue Gini ....

i mean the Big Chop from Las Vegas ......

:biggrin: 

Put some Plates on it , nice Ride BiggC :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 27 2008, 05:18 AM~11711667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great joob chris................nice style


----------



## lowridermodels

*AIGHT HOMIEZ,ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I POSTED SOME BUILDS IN HERE...HERE WE GO!*


----------



## Candy Blue 64

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 15 2008, 01:53 PM~11607489
> *WHAT UP MEMBER!
> *


DID U BUY THIS ONE OR MAKE IT?


----------



## lowridermodels

???????


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 30 2008, 03:59 PM~11742522
> *AIGHT HOMIEZ,ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I POSTED SOME BUILDS IN HERE...HERE WE GO!
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post more pics of the 67...


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good mark


----------



## ElRafa

Looking good Chris , Bigg C and Mark


----------



## lowridermodels

thanx homiez


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 30 2008, 04:59 PM~11742522
> *AIGHT HOMIEZ,ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I POSTED SOME BUILDS IN HERE...HERE WE GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






lookin killer bro keep it up im trying to get some motivation after messing with the 1;1 lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. I WILL BE POSTING SOME WORK SOON, JUST GOT MY HOBBIE ROOM CLEANED UP AND READY FOR DOING THE DAM THING AGAIN.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2008, 08:11 PM~11746573
> *ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. I WILL BE POSTING SOME WORK SOON, JUST GOT MY HOBBIE ROOM CLEANED UP AND READY FOR DOING THE DAM THING AGAIN.
> *



hno: hno: hno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Well this 62 "Daily Grind"was started for this local buildoff which deadline and showing is 2night.. 
top down 
















top up...
















interior..
















unders...








engine compartment w/ murals...








trunk.....


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 1 2008, 06:23 AM~11747777
> *NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx roni


----------



## MKD904

Damn man, how do you finish them so quickly, or find the time to finish them that fast....looks great as always...I hope you keep all your builds in a glass case to keep um sparkley clean...

Looks sick...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 1 2008, 06:34 AM~11747818
> *Damn man, how do you finish them so quickly, or find the time to finish them that fast....looks great as always...I hope you keep all your builds in a glass case to keep um sparkley clean...
> 
> Looks sick...
> *



thanx alot mk!!! yea they are all in the cases on my shelves. i do build them pretty fast.i wish i was a lil more picky like u are, so i can be better at building but im a very impatient person! if im not workin on the 1:1 lowriders (which i havent lately) then im inside just messing with these models.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 06:45 AM~11747881
> *thanx alot mk!!! yea they are all in the cases on my shelves. i do build them pretty fast.i wish i was a lil more picky like u are, so i can be  better at building but im a very impatient person!  if im not workin on the 1:1 lowriders (which i havent lately) then im inside just messing with these models.
> *


I wish I had more time.....I am way too picky and I can't ever just build, I have to try to go the extra mile, which turn everything into a project even further. I was the same way with my 1:1 back when I was in the show scene. 

Who are you getting your chrome through... I wish someone would just sell the chrome kits.....

Like Beto, send out like 10 kits at a time of the common kits to get chromed and then sell them already done. I'd pay more to buy a kit that's already done. I don't have the time to get it all ready, box it up, ship it out etc. 

Anyway, what are you building next?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 1 2008, 07:07 AM~11748004
> *I wish I had more time.....I am way too picky and I can't ever just build, I have to try to go the extra mile, which turn everything into a project even further.  I was the same way with my 1:1 back when I was in the show scene.
> 
> Who are you getting your chrome through... I wish someone would just sell the chrome kits.....
> 
> Like Beto, send out like 10 kits at a time of the common kits to get chromed and then sell them already done.  I'd pay more to buy a kit that's already done.  I don't have the time to get it all ready, box it up, ship it out etc.
> 
> Anyway, what are you building next?
> *


well i was goin with lil motor comp. for my chrome but imma just go with chrometech from now on... :angry: i was looking at the old lrm bike mags and wish they still sell big kid enterprise kits!! im thinkin of starting to plate extra suspension parts and selling but dont have much extra parts to send out. (im starting to collect) anyways next is a 70 impala candy blue with silver top w/ blue patterns. also have all the chrome parts ready for a 58,59 and a 60.


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Very Nice PINK86REGAL... I agree, if I'm not working on my 1:1 lolo then model building keeps me busy. Keep it up Homie!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 1 2008, 10:30 AM~11749487
> *Very Nice PINK86REGAL... I agree, if I'm not working on my 1:1 lolo then model building keeps me busy.  Keep it up Homie!
> *



thanx time.!!!! if evrything goes good, im gettng a trey hardtop also (1:1) :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 09:34 AM~11749520
> *thanx time.!!!! if evrything goes good, im gettng a trey hardtop also (1:1) :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Niceee.. I got a lot of LUV for them SEX TRES


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Everyones builds are showin off pretty sweet ! Keep up the good job fellas !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 12:39 PM~11750146
> *Everyones  builds  are  showin  off  pretty  sweet  !  Keep  up the  good  job  fellas  !
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 03:17 AM~11747746
> *Well this 62 "Daily Grind"was started for this local buildoff which deadline and showing is 2night..
> top down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unders...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engine compartment w/ murals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trunk.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukkin sick homie :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 04:15 AM~11748040
> *well i was goin with lil motor comp. for my chrome but imma just go with chrometech from now on... :angry:  *


what happened?


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good every one


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2008, 06:06 PM~11753761
> *fukkin sick homie  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thanx ro!! more coming.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

that green duece is fuckin SICK!!! :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2008, 01:54 PM~11761374
> *that green duece is fuckin SICK!!!  :0
> *


thanx low!!! 70 imp next


----------



## low4oshow

damn thats clean j....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 2 2008, 08:42 PM~11764917
> *damn thats clean j....
> *



thanx homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL

In "smallz" post,a while back mini said something about doin a mcba buildoff after the 63 buildoff. a 58 or w.e. kit. i think we should do it. what ya'll think?


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 3 2008, 09:55 AM~11769033
> *In "smallz" post,a while back  mini said something about doin a mcba buildoff after the 63 buildoff. a 58 or w.e. kit. i think we should do it. what ya'll think?
> *


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 3 2008, 09:55 AM~11769033
> *In "smallz" post,a while back  mini said something about doin a mcba buildoff after the 63 buildoff. a 58 or w.e. kit. i think we should do it. what ya'll think?
> *


I'm down


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 3 2008, 10:22 AM~11769279
> *I'm down
> *


cool homie lets c if any more members are down. also what car,year etc..


----------



## MARINATE

IT'S GONNA HAVE TO START AFTER MY ORDEAL I'M GOING THROUGH  BUT BESIDES THAT I'M DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 3 2008, 10:37 AM~11769409
> *IT'S GONNA HAVE TO START AFTER MY ORDEAL I'M GOING THROUGH  BUT BESIDES THAT I'M DOWN :biggrin:
> *



dont worry u got a week more to get the malibu to vegas!! "push it to the limit"  

so after vegas we start?


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 3 2008, 10:34 AM~11769387
> *cool homie lets c if any more members are down. also what car,year etc..
> *


The 58 sounds good


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 3 2008, 11:44 AM~11769492
> *dont worry u got a week more to get the malibu to vegas!! "push it to the limit"
> 
> so after vegas we start?
> *


  
I'M DOWN


----------



## PINK86REGAL

cool! lets do it :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

here is another one for 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

I like it....looks great...


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 3 2008, 11:21 AM~11769816
> *I like it....looks great...
> *


X2 Bad ass build bro.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 3 2008, 11:33 AM~11769893
> *X2 Bad ass build bro.
> *



x3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Very Nice homie


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 3 2008, 04:13 PM~11771300
> *Very Nice homie
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> here is another one for 2008 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS BADASS!!!  :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 5 2008, 05:24 PM~11783954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> *




:0 lookin good ! i need a pete damnit! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 5 2008, 05:27 PM~11783972
> *:0  lookin good ! i need a pete damnit!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:0 Very Niceee!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 3 2008, 09:55 AM~11769033
> *In "smallz" post,a while back  mini said something about doin a mcba buildoff after the 63 buildoff. a 58 or w.e. kit. i think we should do it. what ya'll think?
> *





> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Oct 3 2008, 10:50 AM~11769551-->
> 
> 
> 
> The 58 sounds good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Oct 3 2008, 10:52 AM~11769561
> *
> I'M DOWN
> *


any other members down to do this after the vegas show??


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' DAMN GOOD homies!!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 6 2008, 05:09 AM~11789757
> *any other members down to do this after the vegas show??
> *


Count me in Homie... definately after Vegas... :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 6 2008, 06:09 AM~11789757
> *any other members down to do this after the vegas show??
> *


i cant find a 58 to save my life...... :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 6 2008, 09:42 AM~11791703
> *i cant find a 58 to save my life...... :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


HUM, HUM :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE+Oct 6 2008, 10:21 AM~11791575-->
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in Homie... definately after Vegas... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool homie !!!! we'll do this
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Oct 6 2008, 10:42 AM~11791703
> *i cant find a 58 to save my life...... :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


i seen em in abunch of sites and ppl here sellin em. i dunno


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 6 2008, 11:39 AM~11792077
> *cool homie !!!! we'll do this
> i seen em in abunch of sites and ppl here sellin em. i dunno
> *


They have them at Michaels here.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 6 2008, 11:57 AM~11792267
> *They have them at Michaels here.
> *



i got mines ready to start just was waiting cuz i knew mini had talked bout doing a little buildoff so w.e.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 6 2008, 07:42 AM~11791703
> *i cant find a 58 to save my life...... :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


stop searching the taco trucks with the crack whores..... u gotta hit up a hobby shop :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 03:28 PM~11794473
> *stop searching the taco trucks with the crack whores..... u gotta hit up a hobby shop  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Checking in from KC MO . Hope everyone is doing well, building, and still able to live free of worry !

I know i been MIA for a minute but i am slowly working my way back to the full shift at t he work bench , just been a full ass summer ,but times are slowing down and i am ready to get back at it ! Talk to you all laters ~


----------



## chris mineer

cant wait to see the next bild mini


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 7 2008, 11:24 PM~11807238
> *cant wait to see the next bild mini
> *


x2.....u have anything else in the works, chris?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I had a chance to finish some things up!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Oct 6 2008, 11:09 AM~11791846-->
> 
> 
> 
> HUM, HUM :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> talk to me man :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 03:28 PM~11794473
> *stop searching the taco trucks with the crack whores..... u gotta hit up a hobby shop  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :0 





















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

from how people on here act, u and kevin should make this your avatar...


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: S C 52, [email protected], MKD904


Mike arent u supppose to be @ work!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 8 2008, 02:48 PM~11814362
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: S C 52, [email protected], MKD904
> Mike arent u supppose to be @ work!!
> *


oh I'm here....working.... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

70 IMPALA "Deep Blue Sea"


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: 





































very nice!

im lovein the paterns on this :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 13 2008, 06:09 AM~11847823
> *:wow:
> very nice!
> 
> im lovein the paterns on this :biggrin:
> *


thanx jeff.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

so is anyone still down for the 58 buildoff? just wanted to know either to start on my 58 of chevy 50 now since my 70 is done....


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 13 2008, 06:53 AM~11847952
> *so is anyone still down for the 58 buildoff? just wanted to know either to start on my 58 of chevy 50 now since my 70 is done....
> *


I am down homie  That 70 is sick by the way patterns job is sick


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 13 2008, 09:03 AM~11848566
> *I am down homie   That 70 is sick by the way patterns job is sick
> *


thanx for the props homie!!

well on the 58 buildoff. 
elrafa
marinate
pink86regal
anyone else? lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 13 2008, 12:09 PM~11848626
> *thanx for the props homie!!
> 
> well on the 58 buildoff.
> elrafa
> marinate
> pink86regal
> anyone else? lol
> *



WHENS IT START?

WHENS THE DEADLINE?

WHATS CAN OR CANT DO?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 13 2008, 09:38 AM~11848868
> *WHENS IT START?
> 
> WHENS THE DEADLINE?
> 
> WHATS CAN OR CANT DO?
> *


well marinate asked to give him till after vegas show soo maybe start soon. deadline most ppl give bout a month or 2.i dunno on what u CANT do. i say lowride and just do w.e. u want to it. i dont got much ideas on it. i know i just wanna do this buildoff. the last mcba 63 buildoff was cool so i think this one would be good also. any ideas or anything?


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 13 2008, 09:41 AM~11848901
> *well marinate asked to give him till after vegas show soo maybe start soon. deadline most ppl give bout a month or 2.i dunno on what u CANT do. i say lowride and just do w.e. u want to it. i dont got much ideas on it. i know i just wanna do this buildoff. the last mcba 63 buildoff was cool so i think this one would be good also. any ideas or anything?
> *


I am thinking maybe starting after anyone who is down confirming they are entering. The 63 build-off was a basic take your time build  whatever the case homies I am in :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 13 2008, 09:57 AM~11849037
> *I am thinking maybe starting after anyone who is down confirming they are entering. The 63 build-off was a basic take your time build   whatever the case homies I am in  :biggrin:
> *



same here. im not gonna start on it till other members wanna join. and thanx rafa


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 13 2008, 12:41 PM~11848901
> *well marinate asked to give him till after vegas show soo maybe start soon. deadline most ppl give bout a month or 2.i dunno on what u CANT do. i say lowride and just do w.e. u want to it. i dont got much ideas on it. i know i just wanna do this buildoff. the last mcba 63 buildoff was cool so i think this one would be good also. any ideas or anything?
> *


ill have to think about it, i dont wanna get to deep ya know


----------



## stilldownivlife

> 70 IMPALA "Deep Blue Sea"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: luv the paint pink86 :thumbsup:
> 
> im down for a 58 buildoff - but i gotta go get one or order one :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa

> 70 IMPALA "Deep Blue Sea"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: luv the paint pink86 :thumbsup:
> 
> im down for a 58 buildoff - but i gotta go get one or order one :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 13 2008, 09:41 AM~11848901
> *well marinate asked to give him till after vegas show soo maybe start soon. deadline most ppl give bout a month or 2.i dunno on what u CANT do. i say lowride and just do w.e. u want to it. i dont got much ideas on it. i know i just wanna do this buildoff. the last mcba 63 buildoff was cool so i think this one would be good also. any ideas or anything?
> *


im in. i think we should have an end date for the build off also


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 13 2008, 01:37 PM~11850384
> *You and me both
> *



i just got a new 58 kit today hit me up if you still need one 


and pink86regal that 70 is dope as hell :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 7 2008, 08:20 PM~11807188
> *Checking  in  from  KC MO  .  Hope  everyone  is  doing  well,  building,  and  still  able  to  live  free of  worry  !
> 
> I  know  i  been  MIA  for  a  minute  but  i  am  slowly  working  my  way  back  to  the  full  shift    at t he  work  bench ,  just  been  a  full  ass  summer  ,but  times  are  slowing  down    and  i  am  ready  to get  back  at  it !  Talk  to you  all  laters ~
> *





x2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm down for the 58 build..... i just need to wrap up a couple other cars first :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> 70 IMPALA "Deep Blue Sea"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: luv the paint pink86 :thumbsup:
> 
> im down for a 58 buildoff - but i gotta go get one or order one :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in. i think we should have an end date for the build off also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got a new 58 kit today hit me up if you still need one
> and pink86regal that 70 is dope as hell :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm down for the 58 build..... i just need to wrap up a couple other cars first :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homies!! as for the 58 buildoff its cool finish up what ur doin and lets have a start and end date. i finished the 70 and i open the next one right up but i didnt open the 58 lol just let me know what start and finish dat ya'll want. :biggrin:
> so its....
> elrafa
> pink
> marinate
> rollin
> lonnie
> stilldown
> pancho
Click to expand...


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

im down for a 58 build off


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 14 2008, 10:21 AM~11858051
> *im down for a 58 build off
> *


cool one more!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

guessing you got to be a mcba member to join this build off huh....?


----------



## stilldownivlife

:dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 14 2008, 05:45 PM~11861320
> *guessing you got to be a mcba member to join this build off  huh....?
> *


Sorry Regal but yes ! This is just ment for our clubs members to have fun with each other and to keep most our members building !


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Count me in on the 58 build off... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

IS IT TOO LATE TO JOIN IN ON THE 58 BUILD OFF GUYZ????????? :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 10:01 PM~11863449
> *Sorry  Regal  but  yes  !  This is  just  ment  for  our  clubs  members  to  have  fun  with  each  other  and  to  keep  most  our  members  building !
> *


thats cool i will just have to step up my game and get in on it next year...lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 14 2008, 10:47 PM~11864022
> *thats cool i will just have to step up my game and get in on it next year...lol
> *




thats what i like to hear E!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE+Oct 14 2008, 07:39 PM~11863895-->
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in on the 58 build off... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool homie:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Oct 14 2008, 07:43 PM~11863945
> *IS IT TOO LATE TO JOIN IN ON THE 58 BUILD OFF GUYZ????????? :biggrin:
> *


no homie we havet got it started. shit we havent even got a start and end date lol


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

aight kool then count me in :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

I'M N.


----------



## raystrey

something I found on ebay for those old school rides


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN LOOKS LIKE THE HOMIE JAY'S 61'!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 15 2008, 06:47 PM~11876854
> *something I found on ebay for those old school rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope u didn't pay much homie.... comes with Revell's new 55 bel air hardtop kit


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 15 2008, 10:51 PM~11877535
> *i hope u didn't pay much homie.... comes with Revell's new 55 bel air hardtop kit
> *



paid like 2 bucks plus shipping which was another 2 I think.


----------



## Smallz

Another one for the team :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:0 Clean Homie


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 16 2008, 08:52 PM~11882497
> *Another one for the team :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice looks fresh :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

hey guys can somebody post a bigger pic of the logo


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 16 2008, 11:52 AM~11882497
> *Another one for the team :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good... been wanting to build this kit but all my kits are right hand steering.  

Nice clean werk!


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys...


----------



## [email protected]

nice color combo chris..................very nice work !


----------



## chris mineer

thanks [email protected]


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 18 2008, 09:55 PM~11907027
> *lookin good guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice! where can i get one of these? is it a promo?


----------



## stilldownivlife

clean monte chris :yes:

na they are snaptight 
check out local hobby shop, beto or scalelows :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Lookin Good Chris! Your Paint Job is getting better and better! Keep it up bro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 19 2008, 11:16 AM~11909717
> *clean monte chris :yes:
> 
> na they are snaptight
> check out local hobby shop, beto or scalelows :thumbsup:
> *


thanx!! imma have to get one of these.


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2008, 10:25 AM~11909770
> *thanx!! imma have to get one of these.
> *


Here you go homie...










http://www.modelroundup.com/mrcategory1009.htm

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJBV0&P=7


----------



## 408models

all the rides are lookin good


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 19 2008, 11:39 AM~11909859
> *Here you go homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.modelroundup.com/mrcategory1009.htm
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJBV0&P=7
> *


thnx time!!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys.. thats the kit


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 20 2008, 05:51 PM~11925131
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 20 2008, 09:55 PM~11925184-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Waco_@Oct 20 2008, 10:14 PM~11925404
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 Watcha itz MIKLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VATOS LOCOZ Forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 20 2008, 10:18 PM~11925428
> *:0  :0  :0  Watcha itz MIKLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> VATOS LOCOZ Forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

70 Monte Carlo


----------



## josh 78

Looking Real Fresh Pink.................Ilike the color combi :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Nice work on that Monte Pink!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx homies :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Monte Lookin Good Brotha... Very Nicee!


----------



## 2lowsyn

X2 whered you get the chains at or did you make them.


----------



## Diamond502

monte looks good


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 22 2008, 03:04 PM~11942365
> *Monte Lookin Good Brotha... Very Nicee!
> *


  X 2 Looks clean


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2008, 12:18 AM~11925434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Blood in Blood out. Love that movie.


----------



## rollindeep408

> 70 Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> sick work bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> 70 Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> sick work bro
> 
> 
> 
> THANX ALOT HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE+Oct 22 2008, 03:04 PM~11942365-->
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Lookin Good Brotha... Very Nicee!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 03:30 PM~11942736
> *X2 whered you get the chains at or did you make them.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 03:31 PM~11942741
> *monte looks good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElRafa_@Oct 22 2008, 05:23 PM~11944087
> * X 2 Looks clean
> *


 :biggrin: THANX GUYS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WELL FELLA'S MY #10 is finished ! 

*UNDER TAKER MINI STYLE REPLACATE*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHere my brothers at ? Seems like we lost on LIL today hardly anyone on !


----------



## twinn

:420: :420:


----------



## MKD904

Liking it Mini....Nice as always....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 22 2008, 11:59 AM~11938992
> *70 Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dope ass monte mayne. im n tha process of buildin tha same kit but doin mine pro touring style


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 12:29 AM~11959578
> *WELL  FELLA'S  MY  #10  is  finished !
> 
> UNDER TAKER  MINI STYLE  REPLACATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice MINI!!! Call me wen u can bro!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Been on this none stop for 2days It is my part of the M.C.B.A. 63 impala build off ! I call it 

*TROUBLED CHILD !*










Thats # 11 for o8 for me so far !


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## ElRafa

Very Nice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 26 2008, 09:50 PM~11979012
> *Very Nice
> *



X-2


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2008, 04:50 AM~11969298
> *Been  on  this  none  stop  for  2days  It  is  my  part  of  the  M.C.B.A. 63  impala  build off ! I  call  it
> 
> TROUBLED CHILD !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats  # 11  for  o8  for me  so  far !
> *


when u gonna get some sun pics? i know that thang has to pop in the sun..


----------



## ElRafa

hno: hno: hno: 

Almost time fellas who is still in??


----------



## chris mineer

i got a 58 thats primed can i use it?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Oct 26 2008, 09:04 PM~11980500-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> Almost time fellas who is still in??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im ready when ya'll are tell me start and finish dates. shit i'll put this 59 im finishin on hold lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer_@Oct 26 2008, 10:37 PM~11981216
> *i got a 58 thats primed can i use it?
> *



yea chris!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 27 2008, 12:04 AM~11980500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> Almost time fellas who is still in??
> *



how long is this build off?

and i have a couple 58's comeing sometime next week!


----------



## ElRafa

Well depending on how many are down and how many enter the "what if build off" I would say til the end of December?? What do you guys think ?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 26 2008, 09:04 PM~11980500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> Almost time fellas who is still in??
> *


does it have to be this 58 ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 27 2008, 12:23 PM~11983371
> *does it have to be this 58 ?
> *




IM SURE IF ITS A 58................... YOUR COOL YA KNOW.



AND IF IT ENDS AT THE END OF DEC................ IM DOWN


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 27 2008, 09:23 AM~11983371
> *does it have to be this 58 ?
> *


Na it can be either one I just used that pic cause it the one I have :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

end of december??? lol ok i'll start the 58 after the 59.. im down either way!! and yea pancho u use either 58 doesnt matter which kit. i got all the goodies waiting for the build 2 start! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Oooops it should read it would start at the beginging of November and end at the end of December


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 27 2008, 09:40 AM~11983474
> *Oooops it should read it would start at the beginging of November and end at the end of December
> *



ok so lets make it official then rafa.. lol


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 09:42 AM~11983488
> *ok so lets make it official then rafa.. lol
> *


----------



## BiggDeee

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 28 2008, 05:26 AM~11992345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



can we get more please :biggrin: 

seriously.............. its not nice to tease ya know :biggrin: j/k bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 27 2008, 11:26 PM~11992345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 28 2008, 02:26 AM~11992345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Very Nice more pics please


----------



## MONTE^MAN^

do any of the motor actualy work,like do smoke come out of the pipes.










like is it hard


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MONTE^MAN^_@Oct 28 2008, 11:59 PM~12001133
> *do any of the motor actualy work,like do smoke come out of the pipes.
> 
> like is it hard
> *



:yes:

:uh:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## ElRafa

Sup homie you been MIA for a bit


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 29 2008, 09:18 PM~12010896
> *Sup homie you been MIA for a bit
> *


  I'M HERE JUST WORKING ON THE 1:1 CAR


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:22 PM~12010941
> * I'M HERE JUST WORKING ON THE 1:1 CAR
> *


 :cheesy:  She looks good homie


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 29 2008, 09:26 PM~12011000
> *:cheesy:   She looks good homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE...SHE AIN'T DONE EITHER


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:33 PM~12011063
> *THANKS HOMIE...SHE AIN'T DONE EITHER
> *


 :0 hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 29 2008, 11:33 PM~12011063
> *THANKS HOMIE...SHE AIN'T DONE EITHER
> *




:0 whats the plans homie?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 29 2008, 09:53 PM~12011308
> *:0  whats the plans homie?
> *


CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, PATTERNS, LEAFING, COLOR WHEEL, SHOW TRUNK!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 29 2008, 09:11 PM~12011542
> *CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, PATTERNS, LEAFING, COLOR WHEEL, SHOW TRUNK!
> *


 :0 :0 Where's the replica homie???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 29 2008, 10:17 PM~12011613
> *:0  :0 Where's the replica homie???
> *


IT WARPED HAVE TO GET ANOTHER ONE


----------



## ElRafa




----------



## MARINATE

THIS U WACO? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 29 2008, 09:50 PM~12011960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS U WACO? :biggrin:
> *


That's fucced up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco

Fuck no wey!!! dat tha homie Eazy on tha left and tha homie JV with tha hat!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 29 2008, 11:01 PM~12012058
> *Fuck no wey!!! dat tha homie Eazy on tha left and tha homie JV with tha hat!
> *


THOUGHT IT LOOKED LIKE YOU WEY...DISPENCA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

This is me WEY!!!!!!!!










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 29 2008, 11:03 PM~12012074
> *This is me WEY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



I NEED TO MOVE SOON


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 29 2008, 10:03 PM~12012082
> *I NEED TO MOVE SOON
> *


C'MON Wey we can be neighbors,MAJESTICS and ROLLERZ all on one street!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 29 2008, 11:04 PM~12012099
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## MARINATE

C'MON Wey we can be neighbors,MAJESTICS All on one street!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sup Marinate!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :420: :420: :420: :yes:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 29 2008, 10:06 PM~12012121
> *C'MON Wey we can be neighbors,MAJESTICS  All on one street!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Aww wey i cant do dat!!!  cant we all get along???? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 29 2008, 11:08 PM~12012144
> *Aww wey i cant do dat!!!   cant we all get along???? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd: :420:


----------



## twinn

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 29 2008, 11:33 PM~12012338
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: sup twinn


----------



## Smallz

:wave: :wave:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 29 2008, 11:34 PM~12012340
> *:biggrin: sup twinn
> *


car looks good wey


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 29 2008, 11:36 PM~12012357
> *car looks good wey
> *


gracias!   :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## ElRafa

Lookin good chris 

*SUP HOMIES *

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 30 2008, 10:01 PM~12020706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reminds me of mine


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 3 2008, 10:56 PM~12051956
> *Lookin good chris
> 
> SUP HOMIES
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




LETS GO PITTSBURGH :biggrin: 


WUD UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## BiggC

:biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 4 2008, 12:36 AM~12053962
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very clean build homie


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 4 2008, 07:04 AM~12055312
> *very clean build homie
> *


X 2 Very clean


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Waco

uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :420: :420: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 5 2008, 09:04 PM~12074949
> *uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :420:  :420:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP MAYNE!


----------



## Waco

Chillin Manoso!!!!

Que hace's Wey??? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 5 2008, 09:07 PM~12074974
> *Chillin Manoso!!!!
> 
> Que hace's Wey??? :biggrin:
> *



NALGA'S MARINATING! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

werz tha videos or pics at wey???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 5 2008, 09:14 PM~12075055
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> werz tha videos or pics at wey???
> *


 :0 :0 MAYBE I SHOULD POST PICS OF THE G-RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Or maybe ya'll should hit the SAP button. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:no: :no: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Waco

:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Smallz

U hittin' that Marinate?? hno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco+Nov 5 2008, 09:23 PM~12075155-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Smallz_@Nov 5 2008, 09:24 PM~12075169
> *U hittin' that Marinate?? hno:
> *


 :no: :no: I WISH!


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE....VERY NICE MODELS THERE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I GOT MY DIRTY DOZEN COMPLETE FOR 08 !

# 12 IS CALLED *MOVINING CITATION !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GOT MY # 13 DONE ! 

IT WAS BUILT FOR THE LDC WEB SITE BUILD OFF FOR A 24 HOUR BUILD !


----------



## lowridermodels

sick builds mini


----------



## BiggDeee

1 more


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 :0 SICK ASS 36 DEEE :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

hell yea that 36 looks bad ass Dennis !


----------



## chris mineer

biggdeee that is bad @$$


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 8 2008, 09:06 PM~12102002
> *biggdeee that is bad @$$
> *


X 2 2


----------



## stilldownivlife

so when is the 58 buildoff :dunno:

i finally found one :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 9 2008, 02:30 PM~12105260
> *so when is the 58 buildoff :dunno:
> 
> i finally found one :biggrin:
> *


I COULD NEVER FIND A REVELL KIT BUT I HAVE AMT 58 I FOUND IN MY STASH !


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 9 2008, 12:30 PM~12105260
> *so when is the 58 buildoff :dunno:
> 
> i finally found one :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438475


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## stilldownivlife

THAT IS BAD CHRIS :yes:


----------



## MC562

ONE MORE


----------



## ElRafa

Finished 
[


----------



## MKD904

Looking good fellas....


----------



## chris mineer

stilldownivlife thanks.. the car was bilt in 24 hr for a bild off
lookin good guys


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## chris mineer




----------



## IBLDMYOWN

not much just a box stock


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 10 2008, 02:03 PM~12114855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

^^^ CONGRATS PONCHARELI!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 11 2008, 02:36 AM~12121438
> *^^^ CONGRATS PONCHARELI!!
> *




X-2


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Nov 10 2008, 10:36 PM~12121438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ CONGRATS PONCHARELI!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 11:45 PM~12121800
> *X-2
> *


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 11 2008, 09:19 PM~12132769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember them days :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

lol me to


----------



## BiggDeee

This IS SUPER CLEAN BUILD Homie Nice work like always! Is it a good kit to build?? 





> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 12 2008, 12:19 AM~12132769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Chris that looks ol school right there


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: love the berreta :thumbsup: 
what a flashback :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 12 2008, 02:45 AM~12132896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This IS SUPER CLEAN BUILD Homie Nice work like always! Is it a good kit to build??
> Nice work Chris that looks ol school right there
> *


the nova was an alright kit to build.just did it for something different.i dont see what all the hype about it was. but comparing it to the old kit yes it is much better.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 12 2008, 01:23 PM~12136501
> *the nova was an alright kit to build.just did it for something different.i dont see what all the hype about it was. but comparing it to the old kit yes it is much better.
> *



 Thnx bro you did ONE HECK of job on it


----------



## MC562

BAD INFLUENCE


----------



## chris mineer

looks good MC562


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 15 2008, 03:02 PM~12166323
> *BAD INFLUENCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^^^^^^THIS CAR IS AMAZING!^^^^^^^


----------



## DJ-ROY

GREAT build :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

x2 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful ride Ulices....


----------



## Mr Biggs

All them rides are looking good homie's. keep up the good work.  
I finally got my ass back in gear but i cant find my dam cord to download the pics from my camera. I will be on my way to pegasus in a whyle, it's too bad some of the homies cant make it due to most of the major freeways being closed due to the fire's. So who ever is going i will see u down there. I also got the first batch of M.C.B.A. t-shirts in. I will be taking them with me to Victorville.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quote MC562,Nov 15 2008, 01:02 PM~12166323

BAD INFLUENCE






































:tears: :tears: :tears: its fukkin beautiful man :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Damn that is BADASS :0


----------



## youcantfademe

#1 for 08.... aoshima lexus..... box stock with HOK tangelo pearl paint , flocked interior with homemade shifter and a few photoreduced details.....





























ill get the outside shots tomorrow.... :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2008, 08:27 PM~12167176
> *All them rides are looking good homie's. keep up the good work.
> I finally got my ass back in gear but i cant find my dam cord to download the pics from my camera. I will be on my way to pegasus in a whyle, it's too bad some of the homies cant make it due to most of the major freeways being closed due to the fire's. So who ever is going i will see u down there.  I also got the first batch of M.C.B.A. t-shirts in. I will be taking them with me to Victorville.*



If you have any left after this show BIGGS i would like 2 XXL !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 15 2008, 04:02 PM~12166323
> *BAD INFLUENCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got bigger pics? Ride looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 15 2008, 04:02 PM~12166323
> *BAD INFLUENCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I'm lovin' this one, beautiful build brother!


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## BigPoppa

Is bigbody eddie still around? I got a big order of skirts ready for him but he hasn't been online in a month


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2008, 03:50 AM~11969298
> *Been  on  this  none  stop  for  2days  It  is  my  part  of  the  M.C.B.A. 63  impala  build off ! I  call  it
> 
> TROUBLED CHILD !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats  # 11  for  o8  for me  so  far !
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 16 2008, 02:14 PM~12171601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD. LOVE THAT ORANGE.


----------



## LowandBeyond

rides are lookin good brothers. gotta get my ass back into it.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Great orange Lexus  

Reminds me of my 1;1 car GT3 orange Audi Turbo Quattro. that eats rise .


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## [email protected]

:0 looks good homie


----------



## ElRafa

Looks sweet roni


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 16 2008, 08:45 PM~12174601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the clear effex?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 16 2008, 09:45 PM~12174601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice build homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

MISBEHAVING


----------



## BiggDeee

*BEHAVING!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Woow NICE homie :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa

:0 Looks Damn good to me homies


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 16 2008, 10:52 PM~12177133
> *BEHAVING! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 THATS A GOOD LOOKING RIDE DEEE :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

thats a damn good looking ride i dont know whether to behave or misbehave. they both are eye popn.


----------



## imfamous56

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 16 2008, 10:52 PM~12177133
> *BEHAVING! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick!!


----------



## imfamous56

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 16 2008, 09:53 PM~12176326
> *MISBEHAVING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the color


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 17 2008, 12:52 AM~12177133
> *BEHAVING! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET


----------



## lowridermodels

bad ass builds


----------



## MARINATE

HOMIES ARE GETTING DOWN..KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!

CHECK IT HOMIES TOMARROW MARKS THE 1ST YEAR MY SISTER PASSED AWAY, I JUST WANTED TO SPIT SOME WORDS TO THE HOMIES......ALWAYS TELL YOUR LOVED ONES YOU "LOVE THEM" ANYTIME YOU SEE THEM, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN HE'S GONNA PULL YOUR #. IT'S NOT ABOUT BEING HARD OR CHINGON..IT'S REALITY HOMIES......ONE LUV EDDIE 'MARINATE" ALMARAZ


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 17 2008, 09:42 PM~12184475
> *HOMIES ARE GETTING DOWN..KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!
> 
> CHECK IT HOMIES TOMARROW MARKS THE 1ST YEAR MY SISTER PASSED AWAY, I JUST WANTED TO SPIT SOME WORDS TO THE HOMIES......ALWAYS  TELL YOUR LOVED ONES YOU "LOVE THEM" ANYTIME YOU SEE THEM, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN HE'S GONNA PULL YOUR #. IT'S NOT ABOUT BEING HARD OR CHINGON..IT'S REALITY HOMIES......ONE LUV EDDIE 'MARINATE" ALMARAZ
> *


real talk


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 17 2008, 05:42 PM~12184475
> *HOMIES ARE GETTING DOWN..KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!
> 
> CHECK IT HOMIES TOMARROW MARKS THE 1ST YEAR MY SISTER PASSED AWAY, I JUST WANTED TO SPIT SOME WORDS TO THE HOMIES......ALWAYS  TELL YOUR LOVED ONES YOU "LOVE THEM" ANYTIME YOU SEE THEM, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN HE'S GONNA PULL YOUR #. IT'S NOT ABOUT BEING HARD OR CHINGON..IT'S REALITY HOMIES......ONE LUV EDDIE 'MARINATE" ALMARAZ
> *



*AMEN!*


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 17 2008, 06:42 PM~12184475
> *HOMIES ARE GETTING DOWN..KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!
> 
> CHECK IT HOMIES TOMARROW MARKS THE 1ST YEAR MY SISTER PASSED AWAY, I JUST WANTED TO SPIT SOME WORDS TO THE HOMIES......ALWAYS  TELL YOUR LOVED ONES YOU "LOVE THEM" ANYTIME YOU SEE THEM, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN HE'S GONNA PULL YOUR #. IT'S NOT ABOUT BEING HARD OR CHINGON..IT'S REALITY HOMIES......ONE LUV EDDIE 'MARINATE" ALMARAZ
> *


Thats real talk right there homie if you need to talk to someone hit me up homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 17 2008, 09:42 PM~12184475
> *HOMIES ARE GETTING DOWN..KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!
> 
> CHECK IT HOMIES TOMARROW MARKS THE 1ST YEAR MY SISTER PASSED AWAY, I JUST WANTED TO SPIT SOME WORDS TO THE HOMIES......ALWAYS  TELL YOUR LOVED ONES YOU "LOVE THEM" ANYTIME YOU SEE THEM, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN HE'S GONNA PULL YOUR #. IT'S NOT ABOUT BEING HARD OR CHINGON..IT'S REALITY HOMIES......ONE LUV EDDIE 'MARINATE" ALMARAZ
> *




:angel:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 17 2008, 06:42 PM~12184475
> *HOMIES ARE GETTING DOWN..KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!
> 
> CHECK IT HOMIES TOMARROW MARKS THE 1ST YEAR MY SISTER PASSED AWAY, I JUST WANTED TO SPIT SOME WORDS TO THE HOMIES......ALWAYS  TELL YOUR LOVED ONES YOU "LOVE THEM" ANYTIME YOU SEE THEM, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN HE'S GONNA PULL YOUR #. IT'S NOT ABOUT BEING HARD OR CHINGON..IT'S REALITY HOMIES......ONE LUV EDDIE 'MARINATE" ALMARAZ
> *


Awready bro! hit me up if u need to carnal!


----------



## chris mineer

:angel:

this isnt a low low bit it was fun to bild


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 17 2008, 07:42 PM~12184475
> *HOMIES ARE GETTING DOWN..KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!
> 
> CHECK IT HOMIES TOMARROW MARKS THE 1ST YEAR MY SISTER PASSED AWAY, I JUST WANTED TO SPIT SOME WORDS TO THE HOMIES......ALWAYS  TELL YOUR LOVED ONES YOU "LOVE THEM" ANYTIME YOU SEE THEM, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN HE'S GONNA PULL YOUR #. IT'S NOT ABOUT BEING HARD OR CHINGON..IT'S REALITY HOMIES......ONE LUV EDDIE 'MARINATE" ALMARAZ
> *


 :angel:


----------



## MARINATE

RIGHT ON FELLAS ..


----------



## LowandBeyond

marinate, thats some church gospel right there homie. keep you head up homie.


noice builds bros. keep up the good work.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 18 2008, 12:22 AM~12187670
> *marinate, thats some church gospel right there homie. keep you head up homie.
> noice builds bros. keep up the good work.
> *



JUST KEEPING IT REAL HOMIE


----------



## imfamous56

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 17 2008, 06:42 PM~12184475
> *HOMIES ARE GETTING DOWN..KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!
> 
> CHECK IT HOMIES TOMARROW MARKS THE 1ST YEAR MY SISTER PASSED AWAY, I JUST WANTED TO SPIT SOME WORDS TO THE HOMIES......ALWAYS  TELL YOUR LOVED ONES YOU "LOVE THEM" ANYTIME YOU SEE THEM, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN HE'S GONNA PULL YOUR #. IT'S NOT ABOUT BEING HARD OR CHINGON..IT'S REALITY HOMIES......ONE LUV EDDIE 'MARINATE" ALMARAZ
> *


amen brother!


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 17 2008, 06:42 PM~12184475
> *HOMIES ARE GETTING DOWN..KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!
> 
> CHECK IT HOMIES TOMARROW MARKS THE 1ST YEAR MY SISTER PASSED AWAY, I JUST WANTED TO SPIT SOME WORDS TO THE HOMIES......ALWAYS  TELL YOUR LOVED ONES YOU "LOVE THEM" ANYTIME YOU SEE THEM, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN HE'S GONNA PULL YOUR #. IT'S NOT ABOUT BEING HARD OR CHINGON..IT'S REALITY HOMIES......ONE LUV EDDIE 'MARINATE" ALMARAZ
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  

:angel: :angel: 





Add one more for the Team :biggrin: yeah yeah yeah I know its not a low low


----------



## chris mineer

BiggDeee that looks good


----------



## tatman

Paint Done by MARINATE! Built by TATMAN!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 18 2008, 02:56 PM~12193467
> *Paint Done by MARINATE! Built by TATMAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice build guys.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 18 2008, 10:54 AM~12191203
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> :angel:  :angel:
> Add one more for the Team :biggrin: yeah yeah yeah I know its not a low low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another one huh! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

tatman that is sweet


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD HOMIES ONE MORE


----------



## Pokey

Some damn nice builds guys!






> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 17 2008, 06:42 PM~12184475
> *HOMIES ARE GETTING DOWN..KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!
> 
> CHECK IT HOMIES TOMARROW MARKS THE 1ST YEAR MY SISTER PASSED AWAY, I JUST WANTED TO SPIT SOME WORDS TO THE HOMIES......ALWAYS  TELL YOUR LOVED ONES YOU "LOVE THEM" ANYTIME YOU SEE THEM, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN HE'S GONNA PULL YOUR #. IT'S NOT ABOUT BEING HARD OR CHINGON..IT'S REALITY HOMIES......ONE LUV EDDIE 'MARINATE" ALMARAZ
> *


Amen to THAT brother!


----------



## Waco

Damn!!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 18 2008, 03:56 PM~12193467
> *Paint Done by MARINATE! Built by TATMAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 classic style homie  real nice !!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 18 2008, 11:03 PM~12197973
> *:0 classic style homie    real nice !!!!
> *


X2 VERY NICE


----------



## Smallz




----------



## CHR1S619

NICE CADDY HOMIE


----------



## DJ-ROY

DAMN GREAT HOMIES

These Impala,s and tha Caddy uffin:


----------



## pancho1969

lookin good fellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

one of the best caddies ever :worship: :worship: 


> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 18 2008, 11:31 PM~12198479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowridermodels

MCBA PUTTIN IT DOWN!


----------



## chris mineer

LOOKIN GOOD GUYS..

LETS WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER REGALISTIC


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 19 2008, 02:10 PM~12201085
> *LOOKIN GOOD GUYS..
> 
> LETS WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER  REGALISTIC
> *


thank you Chris..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

congrats homie!!


----------



## Waco

Regal.................y tha sad face? Welcome anyways!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Welcome


----------



## raystrey

ROLL CALL HOMIES :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: :wave: welcome regalistic


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mista_gonzo

:wave:


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

Welcome Regalistic


----------



## BiggC

Welcome to the family Regalistic!!


----------



## imfamous56

Welcome Regalistic! :wave:


----------



## imfamous56

Just wanna say respects to all the clubs out there and on this site but M.C.B.A Is a badd ass club. lots of respectful members and very very nice detailed builds.


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave: welcome regalsitic! :wave:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 19 2008, 11:02 PM~12206363
> *:wave: welcome regalsitic! :wave:
> *



X-2 :wave:


----------



## BiggDeee

WELCOME REGAL! Congrats


----------



## brn2ridelo

anyone wana do a replica of my car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

Nice car bro, and congrats regal!


----------



## tatman




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 20 2008, 02:33 AM~12207933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a sexy ass paintjob!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 19 2008, 08:51 AM~12199916
> *lookin good fellas  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> one of the best caddies ever :worship:  :worship:
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2!!! i love this lac daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!

welcome regal!!!


----------



## regalistic

thanks to all of you.... glad to be here.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

tat ...you bringing that to the show? that vic is way clean!


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2008, 06:40 PM~12214391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks great...nice detail.......what else u working on


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 20 2008, 07:50 PM~12215146
> *looks great...nice detail.......what else u working on
> *


my 36 coupe


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NOTHING BUT THE BEST BRO


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 thats SIK :0


----------



## chris mineer

they look good biggs


----------



## MC562




----------



## lowridermodels

THAT PURPLE CADDY LOOKS FINE! AND THE IMPALA IF PURO GANSTERO


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 20 2008, 08:40 PM~12215745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fook! The color on that Caddy....sick!! :0 
That's the way I like a '67 best! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MC ! PICS AT FULL SIZE BRO REALL SHOW OFF YOUR WORK GREAT ! NOW GET US BIGGER PIC'S OF THE 57 AND 73 PLEASE !


----------



## Pokey

MC, I love the paint on that Caddy!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 19 2008, 02:10 PM~12201085
> *LOOKIN GOOD GUYS..
> 
> LETS WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER  REGALISTIC
> *




im gone for 4 days and come back to all hell breakin loose :biggrin: 

welcome to the club bro  

oh and by the way, 27-10 ring a bell :biggrin: 



WE DEY BITCH


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 12:07 AM~12218055
> *MC !  PICS  AT  FULL SIZE  BRO  REALL  SHOW  OFF  YOUR  WORK  GREAT !  NOW  GET  US  BIGGER  PIC'S  OF THE  57  AND  73  PLEASE !
> *


THANKS HOMIE ILL DO THAT


----------



## raystrey




----------



## lowridermodels

*THIS WILL BE AT THE CACTUS CLASSIC SHOW!*


----------



## BODINE

nice monte


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 21 2008, 10:53 AM~12221497
> *nice monte
> *



THANX BRO...RAYSTREY...LUVIN THAT BUILD!


----------



## MC562

THERE YOU GO MINI


----------



## MC562

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MKD904

Thanks for the smaller pix..... :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

Just need to repaint the hood!


----------



## 2lowsyn

nice i like that blue one on top the best looks really good got any out side shots of it ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 21 2008, 03:14 PM~12222073
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


LOL ! YOU'LL HAVE TO RELOAD THEM BRO LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

GOT IT


----------



## josh 78

Yo bigger pics Cars looking nice............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

Picked this up today! CONGRATS TO ALL THE HOMIES NICE WORK!!!


----------



## ElRafa

:0 

Congrats to all the homies


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

nice work big homies


----------



## youcantfademe

i know its only a trailer , but its build 2 for the year......


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 22 2008, 02:23 AM~12227039
> *Picked this up today! CONGRATS TO ALL THE HOMIES NICE WORK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice work fellas....................


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 22 2008, 12:23 AM~12227039
> *Picked this up today! CONGRATS TO ALL THE HOMIES NICE WORK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :tears: :tears: TO BAD SHE'S GONE :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 21 2008, 02:02 PM~12222462
> *Just need to repaint the hood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this one Tatman!

What color is that?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 21 2008, 11:23 PM~12227039
> *Picked this up today! CONGRATS TO ALL THE HOMIES NICE WORK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Homies!

Does anyone have the 2007 issue of Contest Cars they'd be willing to part with? I never got around to picking that one up, and I've been told a couple of my builds are in that one.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

congrats homies uffin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 21 2008, 11:23 PM~12227039
> *Picked this up today! CONGRATS TO ALL THE HOMIES NICE WORK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats freakn awsome for you guys.thats why you are who your are , congrats . :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

57 CHEVY painted by:Marinate built by :me
(still need chrome rear bumper)


----------



## [email protected]

^^ you got my addy? just ship it out! :biggrin: 

bad ass color combo, i love that whip bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

1950 chevy


----------



## MKD904

Good looking rides....


----------



## ElRafa

Sick Work homie Pink


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice Shit Homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx guys


----------



## RaiderPride




----------



## RaiderPride

photobucket is all fucked up....keeps swapping pictures...this was supposed to be the first picture on my last post


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 24 2008, 07:58 AM~12240994
> *57 CHEVY painted by:Marinate built by :me
> (still need chrome rear bumper)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 did you clear it?


----------



## MC562

NEXT


----------



## Waco

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 24 2008, 10:05 PM~12249576
> *NEXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol..........same thing I'm gonna work on plus a panel.... :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

here is #9


----------



## droppe[email protected]

thats bad ass bro......................... nice color


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 24 2008, 11:05 PM~12249576
> *NEXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## lowridermodels

FIRME VW....OUTSIDE PICS?


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Projects...


----------



## MKD904

Here' another


































and


----------



## ElRafa

Damn homie congrats MK. Rides are looking good homies


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2008, 06:29 PM~12246793
> *:0 did you clear it?
> *



yea a nice lil coat (can). a new addition to the shelf :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 25 2008, 08:00 AM~12252223
> *Here' another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: I WISH I COULD BUILD LIKE YOU MIKE! :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 25 2008, 01:12 PM~12254344
> *:worship:  :worship: I WISH I COULD BUILD LIKE YOU MIKE!  :cheesy:
> *


x2 congrats on the trophies mike!!


----------



## MKD904

Thanks fellas....Dennis has won his share this year....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2008, 03:24 PM~12254445
> *x2 congrats on the trophies mike!!
> *



X-3 nice work bro


----------



## Models IV Life

NICE MK!!! DAMN THE NINE BEAT OUT ALL THOSE RIDES?????


----------



## MKD904

I got lucky....


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Nov 25 2008, 03:24 PM~12255922-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE MK!!! DAMN THE NINE BEAT OUT ALL THOSE RIDES?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MKD904_@Nov 25 2008, 04:22 PM~12256365
> *I got lucky....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels

*ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA....MERCEDES 190E I NEED TO FIND DOOR HANDLES....SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS I TOOK THEM WITH MY CELL!*


----------



## chris mineer

looks good mark


----------



## lowridermodels

THANX BRO!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 26 2008, 07:26 PM~12268768
> *looks good mark
> *


x2


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 26 2008, 04:22 PM~12267131
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA....MERCEDES 190E I NEED TO FIND DOOR HANDLES....SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS I TOOK THEM WITH MY CELL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X3......someone's gotta give Marcus some competition with the big wheels.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 26 2008, 07:22 PM~12267131
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA....MERCEDES 190E I NEED TO FIND DOOR HANDLES....SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS I TOOK THEM WITH MY CELL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks good marky mark


----------



## lowridermodels

Thanx homiez, I'm tryin to keep up with all the show winners


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 26 2008, 06:22 PM~12267131
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA....MERCEDES 190E I NEED TO FIND DOOR HANDLES....SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS I TOOK THEM WITH MY CELL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really looks good Mark.


----------



## Pokey

Damn nice builds everyone! I love that VW bus!


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 26 2008, 04:22 PM~12267131
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA....MERCEDES 190E I NEED TO FIND DOOR HANDLES....SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS I TOOK THEM WITH MY CELL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice build i like the color combo and wheels


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 24 2008, 07:05 PM~12249576
> *NEXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


resin hood and skirts??? :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 26 2008, 01:22 PM~12267131
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA....MERCEDES 190E I NEED TO FIND DOOR HANDLES....SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS I TOOK THEM WITH MY CELL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice benzo mark...... HH wheels?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 27 2008, 05:56 PM~12277489
> *Damn nice builds everyone! I love that VW bus!
> *


x2


----------



## [email protected]

ROLL CALL


WHERE THE HOMIES AT?



:wave:


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave: WHUD UP JEFFY!


----------



## dr[email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 1 2008, 01:11 PM~12301375
> *:wave: WHUD UP JEFFY!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Sup Homies :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 1 2008, 09:39 AM~12301589
> *Sup Homies  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2008, 12:57 PM~12301293
> *ROLL CALL
> WHERE THE HOMIES AT?
> :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMEBOY!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 1 2008, 01:39 PM~12301589
> *Sup Homies  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 1 2008, 01:50 PM~12301670
> *WHAT UP HOMEBOY!!!!
> *



wud up E :wave:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2008, 01:52 PM~12301697
> *wud up E :wave:
> *


workin :thumbsdown:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 1 2008, 01:57 PM~12301734
> *workin :thumbsdown:
> *


get at me about what we talked about


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WWWHHHAATTTTZZZZZ UUUPPP FELLAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 1 2008, 02:01 PM~12301767
> *WWWHHHAATTTTZZZZZ UUUPPP FELLAS!! :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## pancho1969

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*ATTION TO ALL OLD AND NEW MEMBERS ! THE BIG DOG'S OF M.C.B.A. ARE DOING A FOUNDATION REBUILD AND THEY ARE GOING TO APOINT SOME NEW BLOOD TO A FEW POSITION'S WITH THE MAIN FRAME OF OUR ASSOCIATION TO BETTER US ALL AS A FAMILY . NOTHING MEMBER WISE WILL CHANGE OTHER THEN WE WILL HAVE A SET MEMBER DO THE INVITE RIGHTS HANDED DOWN FROM THE PRES & V.P. AND WE WILL APOINT A MEMBER OF CONDUCT AS WHILE . 

PLEASE DON'T LOOK AT THIS AS TIGHTING A ROPE OR GETTING THE BELT READY FOR A PUNISHMENT TRIP BUT AS A WAY TO BUILD OUR ASSOCITION ON A MUCH STRONGER SUPPORT OF THE HOBBY ! 

LESS BASHING OF EACH OTHER TO BE BUILDING BUT TO ENCOURAGE THAT THE DOWN TIME AWAY FROM OUR BENCH COULD BE USED IN THE EFFORT TO HELP ANOTHER M.C.B.A. MEMBER BETTER THAT CERTAIN LACK OF INTREST IN THE HOBBY OVER KICKING HIM FOR NOT DOING IT RIGHT ! 

WE WOULD LIKE YOU ALL TO KEEP BUILDING , GETTING YOUR SKILLS TUNED TO THE NEXT LEVEL ,BUT PLEASE UNDERSTAND WE ALL NEED A BRAKE FROM TIME TO TIME SO THE BASHING OF NOT BUILDING WILL BE CUT SHORT ! 

SOME OF US LOST FOCUS OF WHY M.C.B.A. IS 1 OF THE NATION'S STRONGEST GROUP OF BUILDERS KNOWN ACROSS THE WORLD AND AT ALMOST EVERY CONTEST AND THAT'S WHAT IS BRINGING IN THE CHANGE AND THE TIGHT FIST TO ALL MEMBER'S NEW AND OLD ! 

THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS THAT KEEP US TOGHETHER AND STRONG WORLD WIDE AND KEEPING THIS HOBBY WE ALL LOVE ALIVE ! *


----------



## modeltech

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 1 2008, 01:52 PM~12302121
> *ATTION  TO  ALL  OLD  AND  NEW  MEMBERS  !  THE BIG  DOG'S  OF  M.C.B.A.  ARE  DOING  A  FOUNDATION  REBUILD AND  THEY  ARE  GOING  TO  APOINT  SOME  NEW BLOOD  TO  A  FEW  POSITION'S  WITH  THE MAIN  FRAME  OF  OUR  ASSOCIATION  TO  BETTER  US  ALL  AS A  FAMILY .  NOTHING  MEMBER  WISE  WILL  CHANGE  OTHER  THEN  WE  WILL  HAVE  A  SET  MEMBER  DO  THE  INVITE  RIGHTS  HANDED  DOWN  FROM THE  PRES & V.P. AND  WE  WILL  APOINT  A  MEMBER  OF  CONDUCT  AS WHILE .
> 
> PLEASE DON'T  LOOK  AT THIS  AS  TIGHTING  A  ROPE  OR  GETTING THE  BELT  READY  FOR  A  PUNISHMENT  TRIP  BUT  AS  A WAY  TO  BUILD  OUR  ASSOCITION  ON  A  MUCH  STRONGER  SUPPORT  OF  THE  HOBBY  !
> 
> LESS  BASHING OF  EACH  OTHER  TO  BE  BUILDING    BUT  TO  ENCOURAGE  THAT  THE  DOWN  TIME  AWAY  FROM OUR  BENCH  COULD  BE  USED  IN  THE  EFFORT  TO  HELP  ANOTHER  M.C.B.A. MEMBER  BETTER  THAT  CERTAIN  LACK  OF  INTREST  IN THE HOBBY  OVER  KICKING  HIM  FOR  NOT  DOING  IT  RIGHT  !
> 
> WE  WOULD  LIKE  YOU ALL  TO  KEEP  BUILDING  ,  GETTING  YOUR  SKILLS  TUNED  TO  THE  NEXT  LEVEL ,BUT  PLEASE  UNDERSTAND  WE  ALL  NEED  A  BRAKE  FROM  TIME  TO  TIME  SO  THE  BASHING  OF  NOT  BUILDING  WILL  BE  CUT  SHORT  !
> 
> SOME OF  US  LOST  FOCUS  OF  WHY  M.C.B.A.  IS  1  OF  THE NATION'S  STRONGEST    GROUP  OF  BUILDERS  KNOWN  ACROSS  THE  WORLD  AND  AT  ALMOST  EVERY  CONTEST  AND THAT'S  WHAT IS  BRINGING  IN  THE  CHANGE  AND  THE  TIGHT  FIST  TO  ALL  MEMBER'S  NEW  AND  OLD  !
> 
> THANKS  TO  ALL YOU  GUYS  THAT  KEEP  US  TOGHETHER  AND  STRONG  WORLD  WIDE  AND  KEEPING THIS  HOBBY  WE  ALL  LOVE  ALIVE !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## pancho1969

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

:thumbsup: I'm with it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 1 2008, 12:52 PM~12302121
> *ATTION  TO  ALL  OLD  AND  NEW  MEMBERS  !  THE BIG  DOG'S  OF  M.C.B.A.  ARE  DOING  A  FOUNDATION  REBUILD AND  THEY  ARE  GOING  TO  APOINT  SOME  NEW BLOOD  TO  A  FEW  POSITION'S  WITH  THE MAIN  FRAME  OF  OUR  ASSOCIATION  TO  BETTER  US  ALL  AS A  FAMILY .  NOTHING  MEMBER  WISE  WILL  CHANGE  OTHER  THEN  WE  WILL  HAVE  A  SET  MEMBER  DO  THE  INVITE  RIGHTS  HANDED  DOWN  FROM THE  PRES & V.P. AND  WE  WILL  APOINT  A  MEMBER   OF  CONDUCT  AS WHILE .
> 
> PLEASE DON'T  LOOK  AT THIS  AS  TIGHTING  A  ROPE  OR  GETTING THE  BELT  READY  FOR  A  PUNISHMENT  TRIP  BUT  AS  A WAY  TO  BUILD  OUR  ASSOCITION  ON  A  MUCH  STRONGER  SUPPORT  OF  THE  HOBBY  !
> 
> LESS  BASHING OF  EACH  OTHER  TO  BE  BUILDING    BUT  TO  ENCOURAGE  THAT  THE  DOWN  TIME  AWAY  FROM OUR  BENCH  COULD  BE  USED  IN  THE  EFFORT  TO  HELP  ANOTHER  M.C.B.A. MEMBER  BETTER  THAT  CERTAIN  LACK  OF  INTREST  IN THE HOBBY  OVER  KICKING  HIM  FOR  NOT  DOING  IT  RIGHT  !
> 
> WE  WOULD  LIKE  YOU ALL  TO  KEEP  BUILDING  ,  GETTING  YOUR  SKILLS  TUNED  TO  THE  NEXT  LEVEL ,BUT  PLEASE  UNDERSTAND  WE  ALL  NEED  A  BRAKE  FROM  TIME  TO  TIME  SO  THE  BASHING  OF  NOT  BUILDING  WILL  BE  CUT  SHORT  !
> 
> SOME OF  US  LOST  FOCUS  OF  WHY  M.C.B.A.  IS  1  OF  THE NATION'S  STRONGEST    GROUP  OF  BUILDERS  KNOWN  ACROSS  THE  WORLD  AND  AT  ALMOST  EVERY  CONTEST  AND THAT'S  WHAT IS  BRINGING  IN  THE  CHANGE  AND  THE  TIGHT  FIST  TO  ALL  MEMBER'S  NEW  AND  OLD  !
> 
> THANKS  TO  ALL YOU  GUYS  THAT  KEEP  US  TOGHETHER  AND  STRONG  WORLD  WIDE  AND  KEEPING THIS  HOBBY  WE  ALL  LOVE  ALIVE !
> *



   :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2008, 09:57 AM~12301293
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>whaaaaat up!!!!!!!* :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 1 2008, 07:19 PM~12304502
> *uffin: whaaaaat up!!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *



:wave: you know whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:wave:


----------



## Smallz

:wave: :| uffin:


----------



## MC562

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2008, 09:57 AM~12301293
> *ROLL CALL
> WHERE THE HOMIES AT?
> :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## stilldownivlife

:wave:

clean yoda chris :thumbsup: i like the shmoove bed


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GOOD MORING BROTHERS ! HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT THANKSGIVING WITH THEIR LOVED ONES ! LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF NICE RIDES BEING SHARED FROM WHAT I CAN SEE HERE AT WORK ! 


*I WANT YOU ALL TO WELCOME IN AJ128 AS THE NEWEST M.C.B.A. MEMBER !*

EVEN AS A YOUNG BUILDER JUST STARTING IN THE HOBBY HE SHOWED GREAT INTRESTED AND HAS A VERY CLEAN AND DETAILED BUILDS ! LETS ALL OF US LEND A HAND TO HIM AND TAKE PART IN HIS GROWTH AS A MEMBER AND AS A BUILDER !


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 2 2008, 03:27 AM~12310043
> *GOOD  MORING  BROTHERS  !  HOPE  EVERYONE  HAD  A  GREAT  THANKSGIVING  WITH  THEIR  LOVED  ONES  !    LOOKS  LIKE ALOT  OF  NICE  RIDES  BEING  SHARED  FROM  WHAT  I  CAN  SEE  HERE  AT  WORK  !
> LETS  ALL  OF  US LEND A  HAND  TO    HIM * AND  TAKE  PART  IN  HIS  GROWTH  AS  A  MEMBER  AND  AS  A  BUILDER !
> [/b]

















:biggrin: welcome aj128 :wave:


----------



## BODINE

WELCOME AJ128


----------



## modeltech

welcome AJ128!!! need anything just let us know!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

welcome aj128 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

welcome aj128


----------



## lowridermodels

WELCOME TO LA FAMILIA AJ128!


----------



## lowridermodels




----------



## ElRafa

Welcome AJ128


----------



## PINK86REGAL

wlecome homie


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 2 2008, 07:03 AM~12310811
> *Welcome AJ128
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 2 2008, 07:03 AM~12310811
> *Welcome AJ128
> *


X2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

welcome brotha aj128


----------



## BiggC

Welcome AJ128!!


----------



## drnitrus

:cheesy: 

welcome AJ128


----------



## 408models

welcome AJ128 :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 3 2008, 11:18 AM~12323648
> *welcome AJ128 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mista_gonzo

Took a break from building lolo's and took a walk to the other side :biggrin: 




























Heres my VIP Lex "Yakuza" (still needs some foiling)










Last but not least mt Yota "Blue Skies". Still deciding if I'm going to foil the rocker panels to make it old skool....


----------



## MC562

THE LADY IN PINK


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i like um all ...........


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good fellas....


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 3 2008, 07:10 PM~12328732
> *THE LADY IN PINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:banghead: DAMNIT! THATS A VERY NICE CADDY! :banghead:


----------



## ElRafa

Builds lookin good guys


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 4 2008, 10:10 AM~12333787
> *Builds lookin good guys
> *


X-2 ALL THEM RIDE'S ARE SWEET. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE'S.


----------



## a408nutforyou

*welcome AJ128* :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128

THANKS FELLAS . GLAD TO EVEN BE CONSIDERED . HERES MY STUFF TO ADD TO THE TEAM. 
FIRST MY PERSONAL RIDE SO YOU FELLAS KNOW WHAT IM ABOUT AND THATS LOW AND SLOW








FIRST BUILD








70 MONTE








66 RIVI








AND I HAVE SOME PROJECTS
















ONCE AGAIN THANKS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

*<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WELCOME.....</span>* :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## MKD904

58 is really nice....


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 5 2008, 04:58 PM~12346635
> *58 is really nice....
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

x-3


----------



## SlammdSonoma

real nice... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 3 2008, 08:10 PM~12328732
> *THE LADY IN PINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice caddi...like the color :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 5 2008, 04:10 PM~12345746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks good bro


----------



## customcoupe68

very nice 58...love the gold accents.


----------



## customcoupe68

where you get the machine gun speakers?


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 5 2008, 03:10 PM~12345746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANM, THATS NICE, HEARSE.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 5 2008, 01:10 PM~12345746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn nice detail Homie


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 01:39 AM~12358396
> *where you get the machine gun speakers?
> *


og 57 chev revell lowrider kit :0 1978 issue....


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 7 2008, 07:04 PM~12361879
> *og 57 chev revell lowrider kit :0  1978 issue....
> *



oh...well badass...i didnt even know i had those!
:0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 06:10 PM~12361925
> *oh...well badass...i didnt even know i had those!
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have a pm....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 7 2008, 11:30 AM~12359731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now c i like that


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 7 2008, 02:30 PM~12359731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS CLEAN


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i never posted pics of my 59 done...


----------



## [email protected]

thats fly................... crazy work bro 


them paterns came out sick man!


hit me up


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 10 2008, 07:59 AM~12387761
> *thats fly................... crazy work bro
> them paterns came out sick man!
> hit me up
> *


thanx alot jeff


----------



## lowridermodels

SWEET 59


----------



## EVIL C

nice work on 59


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx !


----------



## slash

that's sick homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 10 2008, 02:37 PM~12391188
> *that's sick homie
> *


thanx


----------



## regalistic

ABOUT 90% DONE .....


----------



## [email protected]

looks good E!

whats left to do?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 10 2008, 09:39 AM~12387708
> *i never posted pics of my 59 done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!! more pics of the trunk please!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 10 2008, 09:54 PM~12393601
> *looks good E!
> 
> whats left to do?
> *


GOT A CAP ON THE WAY, NEED TO GET THE LINEUPS BETTER AND GLUE IT ALL UP AND ADD A LITTLE MORE DETAIL TO THE DASH


----------



## EVIL C

That truck looks great


----------



## lowridermodels

ALL THE BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD IN HERE!


----------



## rollindeep408

> i never posted pics of my 59 done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> fuckin off the hook bro thata color is sick but where is the driveshaft :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> i never posted pics of my 59 done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> fuckin off the hook bro thata color is sick but where is the driveshaft :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx when i uploaded the pic i said the same thing. i put the driveshaft in after (chrome) but was to lazy to take another pic. i also took the uptop off and put a boot
Click to expand...


----------



## AJ128

NICE 59 uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 13 2008, 11:50 AM~12420538
> *NICE 59  uffin:
> *


thanx


----------



## regalistic




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 15 2008, 03:02 PM~12436364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great build Homie another Lime colour ?


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 13 2008, 05:28 AM~12419580-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanx when i uploaded the pic i said the same thing. i put the driveshaft in after (chrome) but was to lazy to take another pic. i also took the uptop off and put a boot
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Dec 15 2008, 12:02 PM~12436364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 13 2008, 09:28 AM~12419580
> *thanx when i uploaded the pic i said the same thing. i put the driveshaft in after (chrome) but was to lazy to take another pic. i also took the uptop off and put a boot
> *


lol i dont know why i noticed it lookin too close lol that bitch is bad i like it with the uptop


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 16 2008, 12:18 AM~12442540
> *lol i dont know why i noticed it lookin too close lol that bitch is bad i like it with the uptop
> *



thanx homie. maybe i'll put the uptop back imma c wuzza.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 10 2008, 07:39 AM~12387708-->
> 
> 
> 
> i never posted pics of my 59 done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice color homie came out sick
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Dec 10 2008, 02:57 PM~12391360
> *ABOUT 90% DONE .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick truck bro nice detail


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 16 2008, 09:22 AM~12444319
> *Nice color homie came out sick
> 
> *


thanx rafa


----------



## PINK86REGAL

My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off "Insane 8"
















































crosslaced herb deeks w/ gelpen painted dough rings.








streetburner tuneport


----------



## CHR1S619

DAMN HOMIE!! THATS BADASS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 19 2008, 01:57 PM~12476867
> *DAMN HOMIE!! THATS BADASS!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx alot


----------



## AJ128

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

damn bro that came out sik nice work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 04:54 PM~12476845
> *My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off  "Insane 8"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crosslaced herb deeks w/ gelpen painted dough rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streetburner tuneport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sick as fuck bro................... all around bad ass build!!





















black wash that grill tho :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx homies


----------



## PINK86REGAL

black wash is one of my flaw's i never do it that good


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 05:05 PM~12476961
> *black wash is one of my flaw's i never do it that good
> *




thin out some flat black paint real good, like 10 drops thiner to like 3-4 drops flat black.................. you wanna make it flow like water  take a brush and brush it on, it'll be so thined out that it'll just flow into the low spots, .............then you take a paper towl or a Q-TIP wipe it down lightly  


keep tryin it on some scrap grills or something, you'll get better everytime you do it, and its a big detail if you cant afford a PE grill too  



trust me if you can do pen work like that................. you can blackwash a grill  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx alot imma try it. i was doin it before different


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 05:17 PM~12477080
> *thanx alot imma try it. i was doin it before different
> *




just takein flat black and brushin it on?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 19 2008, 02:19 PM~12477096
> *just takein flat black and brushin it on?
> *


yea then takin acetone whipping the top off


----------



## MKD904

The acetone will rub off the chrome so don't use it.

I do exactly what dropped said, but I don't wipe off anything. Just let it flow to the low spots and dry. Very easy.


----------



## tatman

That's Clean!


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 19 2008, 09:23 PM~12480406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Clean!
> *



x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx alot homies


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2008, 07:32 AM~12482145
> *thanx alot homies
> *


YOUR 58 IS SICK HOLMES!  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2008, 09:22 AM~12482606
> *YOUR 58 IS SICK HOLMES!   :biggrin:
> *


bet that up dawg


----------



## AJ128

HERES ONE MORE FOR THE TEAM FELLAS


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 20 2008, 03:49 PM~12484369
> *HERES ONE MORE FOR THE TEAM FELLAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice color combo! Came out clean!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Last one for 08.. caddy lecab "Hater Hurter"


----------



## MC562

:0 :0


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 20 2008, 03:49 PM~12484369
> *HERES ONE MORE FOR THE TEAM FELLAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



verry nice


----------



## lowridermodels

*BADD ASS!*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2008, 10:59 PM~12486004
> *Last one for 08..  caddy lecab "Hater Hurter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Caddy looks great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 20 2008, 11:47 PM~12486396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BADD ASS!
> *



X2


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 20 2008, 09:50 PM~12486431
> *Caddy looks great. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro


----------



## MTX686

Awsome build lose the top


----------



## lowridermodels

THEY ALL LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## rollindeep408

> My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off "Insane 8"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crosslaced herb deeks w/ gelpen painted dough rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streetburner tuneport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> man that shit is off the hook :0


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful builds guys....keep um coming....MCBA


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 21 2008, 12:31 AM~12487323
> *Beautiful builds guys....keep um coming....MCBA
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> Awsome build lose the top


y would i wanna do that? almost all the lecab models got boots, i wanted the uptop :uh: 



> THEY ALL LOOKIN GOOD!


  



> My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off "Insane 8"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man that shit is off the hook :0
> 
> 
> 
> thanx alot homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful builds guys....keep um coming....MCBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: thanx guys
Click to expand...


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 1 2008, 10:52 AM~12302121
> *LESS  BASHING OF  EACH  OTHER </span>*  TO  BE  BUILDING    BUT  TO  ENCOURAGE  THAT  THE  DOWN  TIME  AWAY  FROM OUR  BENCH  COULD  BE  USED  IN  THE  EFFORT  TO  HELP  ANOTHER  M.C.B.A. MEMBER  BETTER  THAT  CERTAIN  LACK  OF  INTREST  IN THE HOBBY  OVER  KICKING  HIM  FOR  NOT  DOING  IT  RIGHT  !
> 
> WE  WOULD  LIKE  YOU ALL  TO  KEEP  BUILDING  ,  GETTING  YOUR  SKILLS  TUNED  TO  THE  NEXT  LEVEL ,BUT  PLEASE  UNDERSTAND  WE  ALL  NEED  A  BRAKE  FROM  TIME  TO  TIME  SO  THE  BASHING  OF  NOT  BUILDING  WILL  BE  CUT  SHORT  !
> 
> SOME OF  US  LOST  FOCUS  OF  WHY  M.C.B.A.  IS  1  OF  THE NATION'S  STRONGEST    GROUP  OF  BUILDERS  KNOWN  ACROSS  THE  WORLD  AND  AT  ALMOST  EVERY  CONTEST  AND THAT'S  WHAT IS  BRINGING  IN  THE  CHANGE  AND  THE  TIGHT  FIST  TO  ALL  MEMBER'S  NEW  AND  OLD  !
> 
> THANKS  TO  ALL YOU  GUYS  THAT  KEEP  US  TOGHETHER  AND  STRONG  WORLD  WIDE  AND  KEEPING THIS  HOBBY  WE  ALL  LOVE  ALIVE ! [/b]
> [/b]


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 23 2008, 04:10 AM~12505614
> *
> *




stop giveing people reason to bash you.

as i see it everyone is getting along, and the only one getting bashed :uh: is you!


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

pancho1969 i like it.... its clean


----------



## chris mineer

the impala has silver flake but pics not that good


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good Chris....


----------



## chris mineer

thanks MKD904 any updates on the caddy truck?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 24 2008, 09:04 AM~12516021
> *thanks MKD904 any updates on the caddy truck?
> *


Yeah....I put it away.... :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

both those 58 turned out killer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

chris nice work as always......


heres the finished mini....(my first finished build w/ MCBA)
i


----------



## lowridermodels

nice builds in here homiez!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks regalistic and the truck looks good


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 23 2008, 11:50 PM~12512187
> *the impala has silver flake but pics not that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that tow truck is fly bro............................. nice work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 24 2008, 12:29 PM~12516213
> *both those 58 turned out killer :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> chris nice work as always......
> heres the finished mini....(my first finished build w/ MCBA)
> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2008, 03:39 PM~12508161
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx regal and all the builds in here looking real good as usual. and merry christmas homies!!!


----------



## Pokey

Nice work brothers!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2008, 12:39 PM~12508161
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

VERY SWEET PANCHO


----------



## PINK86REGAL

64 impala "Night Rider"
got the idea from an old cali 64 from the 90's that had a blower all black. NO whitewalls etc... lol got 2 finish 1 more for 08!!


----------



## [email protected]

got this fool blackwashin like a mudda fawker :biggrin: 


looks great without the white walls


----------



## PINK86REGAL

yea u did! lol but its worth it. :biggrin: thanx homie


----------



## a408nutforyou

damn all you guys are doin sick as hell work.keep up the good work M.C.B.A brothas.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 29 2008, 07:13 PM~12554507
> *damn all you guys are doin sick as hell work.keep up the good work M.C.B.A brothas.
> *



thanx homie!! wish i can paint like u dawg


----------



## JMONEY

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2008, 08:59 PM~12486004
> *Last one for 08..  caddy lecab "Hater Hurter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WERE YOU GET THE BLACK FLAG ON THE DASH AND DO THEY MAKE BLUEFLAGS LIKE IT


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Dec 29 2008, 07:20 PM~12554567
> *WERE YOU GET THE BLACK FLAG ON THE DASH AND DO THEY MAKE BLUEFLAGS LIKE IT
> *



the bandanas? my homie made them for me i got 2 blue ones


----------



## drnitrus

roof looks killer!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 30 2008, 07:02 AM~12558879
> *roof looks killer!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanx doc :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 30 2008, 09:02 AM~12558879
> *roof looks killer!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



X2. You've had a lot of great builds for 08 can't wait to see what you do for 09.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 30 2008, 07:48 AM~12559049
> *X2. You've had a lot of great builds for 08 can't wait to see what you do for 09.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx alot homie. yea i managed to finish alot of them but imma slow down and try 2 get better at them. thax again homie


----------



## hoodstar

*NICE WORK FELLAS!!!!!!*


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good brothas!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx guys


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKIN GOOD UP IN HERE,AS SOON AS I GET MY CAMERA BACK I'LL POST UP MY BUILDS!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by JMONEY+Dec 29 2008, 07:20 PM~12554567-->
> 
> 
> 
> WERE YOU GET THE BLACK FLAG ON THE DASH AND DO THEY MAKE BLUEFLAGS LIKE IT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIT UP WESTEMPIRE, HE MADE A BUNCH FOR ME.... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Dec 30 2008, 11:08 AM~12560172
> *LOOKIN GOOD UP IN HERE,AS SOON AS I GET MY CAMERA BACK I'LL POST UP MY BUILDS!
> *


YOU BUILD....? :scrutinize: WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 30 2008, 10:17 AM~12560239
> *HIT UP WESTEMPIRE, HE MADE A BUNCH FOR ME.... :biggrin:
> 
> YOU BUILD....? :scrutinize: WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: IVE BEEN BUILDING...LOOK THROUGH HERE AND YOU WILL FIND MY BUILDS,IN MY PROJECTS THREAD AS WELL! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 19 2008, 12:31 AM~12198479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I like this one ITS SICK
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TIME MACHINE

My first for 2009. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 20 2008, 04:49 PM~12484369
> *HERES ONE MORE FOR THE TEAM FELLAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 19 2008, 01:31 AM~12198479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

x2 thats badass!!!!!! :0


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

i agree thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

*ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR THE BIGG BADD ASS MCBA CLIQUA!*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 29 2008, 07:59 PM~12554401
> *64 impala "Night Rider"
> got the idea from an old cali 64 from the 90's that had a blower all black. NO whitewalls etc... lol got 2 finish 1 more for 08!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that bitch is clean as fuck but i would never understand no white walls looks funny bet it looks clean with em out huh :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2009, 08:10 PM~12626822
> *that bitch is clean as fuck but i would never understand no white walls looks funny bet it looks clean with em out huh :biggrin:
> *


thanx alot. yea i wanted a lil different look. the original car i got the theme from at first didnt have whitewalls but i love the wild looking cars


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2009, 09:12 PM~12626852
> *thanx alot. yea i wanted a lil different look. the original car i got the theme from at first didnt have whitewalls but i love the wild looking cars
> *



yeah i remeber it


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*61 imp vert...*


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn you guys are puttin in some sick work 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
makes me proud to to be a part of the 
M.C.B.A

here is my latest


----------



## PINK86REGAL

cool monte stilldown. whats the main base color on this mc?


----------



## stilldownivlife

the base - main color - was gold with a lot of duplicolor anodized purple over it


----------



## PINK86REGAL

it gave it a nice plum color. i likes


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY M.C.B.A. BROTHERS JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT WE HAVE THE CHANCE TO INVITE 2 NEW  MEMBERS INTO THE ASSOCIATION! I WILL BE SENDING OUT THEIR INVITE PM'S TOMMROW AND AS SOON AS THEY RESPOND YOALL CAN WELCOME IN THE NEWEST FAMILY MEMBERS YOURSELF !


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 11:02 PM~12639770
> *HEY M.C.B.A.  BROTHERS  JUST  WANTED  TO  LET  YOU  KNOW  THAT WE  HAVE  THE  CHANCE  TO  INVITE 2  NEW  MEMBERS  INTO  THE  ASSOCIATION!  I  WILL  BE  SENDING  OUT  THEIR  INVITE  PM'S  TOMMROW    AND  AS  SOON  AS  THEY  RESPOND  YOALL  CAN  WELCOME IN THE  NEWEST  FAMILY MEMBERS  YOURSELF    !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 7 2009, 11:02 PM~12639770-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY M.C.B.A.  BROTHERS  JUST  WANTED  TO  LET  YOU  KNOW  THAT WE  HAVE  THE  CHANCE  TO  INVITE 2  NEW  MEMBERS  INTO  THE  ASSOCIATION!  I  WILL  BE  SENDING  OUT  THEIR  INVITE  PM'S  TOMMROW    AND  AS  SOON  AS  THEY  RESPOND  YOALL  CAN  WELCOME IN THE  NEWEST  FAMILY MEMBERS  YOURSELF    !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHR1S619_@Jan 7 2009, 11:03 PM~12639783
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 02:02 AM~12639770
> *HEY M.C.B.A.  BROTHERS  JUST  WANTED  TO  LET  YOU  KNOW  THAT WE  HAVE  THE  CHANCE  TO  INVITE 2  NEW  MEMBERS  INTO  THE  ASSOCIATION!  I  WILL  BE  SENDING  OUT  THEIR  INVITE  PM'S  TOMMROW    AND  AS  SOON  AS  THEY  RESPOND  YOALL  CAN  WELCOME IN THE  NEWEST  FAMILY MEMBERS  YOURSELF    !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THE INVITES HAVE BEEN SENT ! ONCE THEY ARE EXCEPTED WE WILL ANNOUCE THEM ! 

HOPE ALL YOU ARE GETTING SOME NEW BUILTS DONE FOR 2009 !


----------



## sweetdreamer

nice imp pink regal :worship: :worship: 
nice monte still down :worship: :worship:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

definitely cool. Always ready to welcome more guys in. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2009, 11:06 AM~12642773
> *definitely cool.  Always ready to welcome more guys in. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 this is was overdue. u build sick shit bro. welcome


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 8 2009, 11:05 AM~12642770
> *nice imp pink regal  :worship:  :worship:
> nice monte still down  :worship:  :worship:
> *



thanx street! :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

:wave: sup fam :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2009, 11:30 AM~12642972
> *:wave: sup fam :0 :biggrin:
> *



o shit welcome spike


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :wave: :wave: WELCOME HOMIE


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2009, 01:30 PM~12642972
> *:wave: sup fam :0 :biggrin:
> *


Welcome brother!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

way to go homie. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homies :biggrin: 

time to step up my game now


----------



## spikekid999

sapose i better add my 1st build for 09 in here :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

congrats homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 8 2009, 11:16 AM~12642873
> *thanx street! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
it sweet, or dreamer, or sweetdreamer :thumbsup: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: congrats spike :wave:
welcome to the fam


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 8 2009, 02:37 PM~12644378
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> it sweet, or dreamer, or sweetdreamer  :thumbsup:  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *



lol shit my bad. i read it fast and thought it was "streetdreamer" but anyways thanx again bro


----------



## sweetdreamer

no worrys were only human :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

That offroad beast is badass  
Very cool!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Jan 8 2009, 04:31 PM~12644336-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats homie!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stilldownivlife_@Jan 8 2009, 04:37 PM~12644385
> *:thumbsup: congrats spike :wave:
> welcome to the fam
> *


thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128

WELCOME HOMIE


----------



## pancho1969

builds are lookin good fellas. finally got my computer fixedalmost 3 weeks seems like forever :uh: . been off and on on my cell but it sucks  

anyway heres a 57 i got done :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

thanks AJ

i like the those ghost patterns on that 57 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

pancho that 57 is nice as hell!! love the pearl and what did u use for a boot?


----------



## pancho1969

thanks spike and welcome. thanks pink the boot is from a diecast 57. i had to reshape it to fit better


----------



## just_a-doodz

Congrats Spike!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

Congrats spike welcome to the familia, nice 57 pancho!


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homies


----------



## chris mineer

Congrats spike welcome to the familia


----------



## undercoverimpala

pancho 1969 glad your computers finally fixed that 57 looks awsome!!!! 

I also wanted to take this time to thank you guys for admitting me into your club. I am very proud to be a memeber and like would just like to say if there is anything i could do for anyone please just ask. i know im a ROOKIE but i am willing to help. 

Thanks again in advance!!!!!


Richard Meraz aka. undercoverimpala


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 8 2009, 08:05 PM~12646108
> *pancho 1969 glad your computers finally fixed that 57 looks awsome!!!!
> 
> I also wanted to take this time to thank you guys for admitting me into your club. I am very proud to be a memeber and like would just like to say if there is anything i could do for anyone please just ask. i know im a ROOKIE but i am willing to help.
> 
> Thanks again in advance!!!!!
> Richard Meraz aka. undercoverimpala
> *


Welcome to the Family brother!!


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homies n i mid as well welcome you to undercoverimpala


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Jan 8 2009, 08:30 AM~12642972-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: sup fam :0 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undercoverimpala_@Jan 8 2009, 03:05 PM~12646108
> *pancho 1969 glad your computers finally fixed that 57 looks awsome!!!!
> 
> I also wanted to take this time to thank you guys for admitting me into your club. I am very proud to be a memeber and like would just like to say if there is anything i could do for anyone please just ask. i know im a ROOKIE but i am willing to help.
> 
> Thanks again in advance!!!!!
> Richard Meraz aka. undercoverimpala
> *


*
WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIES*


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE'S.   
AND FELLAS ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING REAL NICE. :0 NEXT LEVEL KINDA NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

thanks big homies :biggrin: 

gonna step my game up on my next couple builds


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

congrats undercoverimpala!!!


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 8 2009, 06:05 PM~12646108
> *pancho 1969 glad your computers finally fixed that 57 looks awsome!!!!
> 
> I also wanted to take this time to thank you guys for admitting me into your club. I am very proud to be a memeber and like would just like to say if there is anything i could do for anyone please just ask. i know im a ROOKIE but i am willing to help.
> 
> Thanks again in advance!!!!!
> Richard Meraz aka. undercoverimpala
> *


WELCOME BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

welcome


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2009, 05:49 PM~12645404
> *thanks homies
> *


JUST NOTICED...CONGRATS , 






















NOW WHERE IS THAT GANGSTA PIC OF THE 5TH :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Thanks guys this really means alot. Ill have an update on the 66 wagon later on tonight.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 8 2009, 09:15 PM~12647297
> *Thanks guys this really means alot. Ill have an update on the 66 wagon later on tonight.
> *


*CONGRATS *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 8 2009, 10:06 PM~12647220
> *JUST NOTICED...CONGRATS ,
> NOW WHERE IS THAT GANGSTA PIC OF THE 5TH :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro
































:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DON'T MAKE US REGRET ASKING YOU TO THE FAMILY BY STOP TRING TO AIM FOR A HIGH LEVEL ! 

WITH THE INVITE WE HOPE TO HELP YOU GUYS THAT ARE SHOWING GREAT INTREST IN THE HOBBY DO BETTER AND BE STRONGER BUILDERS ! 


WELCOME AND KEEP BUILDING !


----------



## spikekid999

dont worry mini, i aint gonna stop


----------



## sweetdreamer

:thumbsup: 
way to go you guys you deserve this!


----------



## ElRafa

Sick 57 Pancho  
Congrats and welcome to Spike and Undercover


----------



## hoodstar

T.T.M.F.T!!!!!!!!!!
M.C.B.A!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 8 2009, 09:15 PM~12647297
> *Thanks guys this really means alot. Ill have an update on the 66 wagon later on tonight.
> *


WELCOME TO DA FAMILIA CANAL!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU IN PERSON AT ONE OF THE SHOWS HOMIE!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 8 2009, 08:15 PM~12647989
> *WELCOME TO DA FAMILIA CANAL!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU IN PERSON AT ONE OF THE SHOWS HOMIE!!
> *


when is the next show in so cal. ??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THE GUYS WERE SAYING RIVERSIDE THEN SANTA CLARA AND THEN WE FLY TO NEW JERSEY


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 07:29 PM~12647434
> *DON'T  MAKE  US  REGRET  ASKING  YOU  TO THE FAMILY    BY  STOP TRING TO  AIM  FOR  A  HIGH  LEVEL !
> 
> WITH THE  INVITE  WE  HOPE  TO  HELP  YOU  GUYS THAT  ARE  SHOWING  GREAT  INTREST  IN THE HOBBY  DO  BETTER  AND  BE  STRONGER  BUILDERS !
> WELCOME  AND  KEEP  BUILDING !
> *



Thanks again Mini and i know you wont regret asking me. I have a lot of ideas of things i havent seen done and your 2 hr chop the other nite has given me some major motivation. 

And thanks again to all the members of M.C.B.A. for the warm welcome. I know i have said it before but i am very Honored to be in this Club and for those of you that are in so. cal. i cant wait to meet some of you guys in person.


----------



## [email protected]

#1 for 09'


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2009, 06:57 PM~12646583
> *
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIES
> 
> 
> *




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 8 2009, 10:40 PM~12648338
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 8 2009, 06:38 PM~12648313
> *#1 for 09'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice paint jason....






























:biggrin: nikka u forgot the front and rear emblems


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comp fellas . 58 came out sick also :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2009, 11:47 PM~12648454
> *nice paint jason....
> :biggrin:  nikka u forgot the front and rear emblems
> *


And side emblems. Looks great though!!





Just trying to help a brother out. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 8 2009, 08:38 PM~12648313
> *#1 for 09'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Werk...Luv the patterns.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 8 2009, 10:28 PM~12649063
> *And side emblems.    Looks great though!!
> Just trying to help a brother out.  :biggrin:
> *


I thought the same thing.....but this ride is clean.....great job, love the red walls....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 03:18 PM~12654202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i really like that caddy mini what ever happened to ur for sale thread did u sale everything already??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 9 2009, 04:22 PM~12654235
> *man i really like that caddy mini what ever happened to ur for sale thread did u sale everything already??
> *


YUP THIS WENT TO CADIROLO RIGHT AFTER IT WAS FINISHED ! AND YES EVERYTHING SOLD ! I HAVE TO GET BACK TO BUILDING CAUSE I HAVE ALOT OF BARE SHELF'S NOW !


----------



## AJ128

WELL FELLAS HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE TEAM. FIRST FOR 09.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

VERY CLEAN ! THE LAST OUT SIDE PIC LOOKS LIKE A REAL TRUCK !


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 07:19 PM~12656864
> *VERY  CLEAN  !  THE  LAST  OUT  SIDE  PIC  LOOKS  LIKE  A  REAL  TRUCK !
> *


THANKS BROTHER


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 02:18 PM~12654202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that a chevy panel behind the caddy?

And jeff, where the hells the ground wire for the battery on that 58?


----------



## a408nutforyou

*



Originally posted by [email protected]@Jan 8 2009, 09:38 PM~12648313
#1 for 09'
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2009%20model%20pics/Picture017.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2009%20model%20pics/Picture013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2009%20model%20pics/Picture012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2009%20model%20pics/Picture011.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2009%20model%20pics/Picture008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2009%20model%20pics/Picture007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2009%20model%20pics/Picture005-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2009%20model%20pics/Picture004-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2009%20model%20pics/Picture003-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2009%20model%20pics/Picture004-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2009%20model%20pics/Picture002-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


Click to expand...

MUTHA FUCKIN SICK BRO* :worship: :worship: :worship: LOVE THE RED WALLS.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 9 2009, 07:17 PM~12656837
> *WELL FELLAS HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE TEAM. FIRST FOR 09.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!*Thats what im talkin about.......


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 7 2009, 01:48 PM~12633893
> *damn you guys are puttin in some sick work
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> makes me proud to to be a part of the
> M.C.B.A
> 
> here is my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :tears: speechless


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Since im officially in this club, i assume i can post some builds here now.

This is on the bench along with some others..this one will be finished shortly.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 02:18 PM~12654202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real good mini.Those blue walls on the tire is cool.May i ask how you did that?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2009, 10:21 PM~12658894
> *Looks real good mini.Those blue walls on the tire is cool.May i ask how you did that?
> *


Those are white walls but they are new. He just forgot to clean off the blue seal. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2009, 10:24 PM~12658918
> *Those are white walls but they are new. He just forgot to clean off the blue seal. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 9 2009, 09:03 PM~12657961
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!Thats what im talkin about.......
> *


THANKS BRO. I JUST NEED SOME OF THOSE FENDERS THAT 408 MAKES . CUZ I HAVE ANOTHER ONE IN LINE WAITING TO BE BUILT. HOPEFULLY SOON THEY WILL BE BACK IN THE WORKS


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2009, 10:31 AM~12661594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ya and look what happened!! you got twins comin!!!!































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2009, 10:31 AM~12661594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your hand doesnt count.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 10 2009, 09:49 AM~12662054
> *ya and look what happened!! you got twins comin!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

congrats on the twins mini.


----------



## youcantfademe

#1 for 2009....

my 5 dollar thrift store find, i know , i know its a diecast , but i like superbirds.....still took 3 hours to put together...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

55 Cameo done.....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 14 2009, 04:30 PM~12703982
> *55 Cameo done.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro lays out good


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:cheesy: thanx


----------



## lolow

real nice work  :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

damn some sik as cars in here.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 14 2009, 03:30 PM~12703982
> *55 Cameo done.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn that looks good.The rims are sweet bro as is the engine.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx bro


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:rant:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 06:55 PM~12719106
> *:rant:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YEA YOUR MAD CAUSE I'M THE SHIT !


----------



## MARINATE

:420:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 06:57 PM~12719124
> *YEA  YOUR  MAD  CAUSE    I'M    SHIT  !
> *


 :biggrin: call me nikka....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2009, 12:07 AM~12719259
> *:biggrin:  call me nikka....
> *



OK ! YOUR A NIKKA ! 


HOW'S THAT ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 07:11 PM~12719305
> *OK  !  YOUR  A  NIKKA  !
> HOW'S  THAT  ?
> *


damn you.... your wifey got u on lockdown again?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2009, 12:14 AM~12719341
> *damn you.... your wifey got u on lockdown again?
> *


YES JUST DONT LET HEARSE DRIVER KNOW ! IT'S THE ONLY THING HE HAS ON ME TO GIVE ME SHIT ABOUT ! :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 07:19 PM~12719388
> *YES  JUST  DONT  LET  HEARSE  DRIVER  KNOW  !  IT'S  THE  ONLY  THING  HE  HAS  ON  ME  TO  GIVE  ME  SHIT  ABOUT ! :angry:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ElRafa

:cheesy: 

Outside pics


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 20 2009, 09:18 PM~12766372
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Outside pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 20 2009, 09:21 PM~12766417
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 20 2009, 08:18 PM~12766372
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Outside pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Very Nicee!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 20 2009, 09:24 PM~12766466
> *:0  Very Nicee!
> *


Thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels

THAT 58 IS SWEET ELRAFA!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 20 2009, 10:18 PM~12766372
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Outside pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jan 20 2009, 10:40 PM~12767468-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT 58 IS SWEET ELRAFA!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jan 20 2009, 10:45 PM~12767540
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homies


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

58 came out clean ! Man it looks nice and warm where your at Elrafa i wish i were there !


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 21 2009, 04:29 AM~12769000
> *58  came  out  clean !  Man  it  looks  nice  and  warm  where  your  at  Elrafa  i  wish i  were  there !
> *


58 is very clean....Mini, it's been like 80 here for the past week...finally gonna cool off into like the hight 60's tomorrow through the rest of the week....


----------



## pancho1969

nice and clean rafa !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 21 2009, 09:49 AM~12769442
> *58 is very clean....Mini, it's been like 80 here for the past week...finally gonna cool off into like the hight 60's tomorrow through the rest of the week....
> *


SAY WHAT ! IT JUST GOT TO FREEZING TO DAY ! AND NOW WERE IN A HEAT WAVE OF A STEAMY 37 ! :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 20 2009, 09:18 PM~12766372
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Outside pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That baby is badass!


----------



## Zed

Still some of the sickest rides homies !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quote=*ElRafa*,Jan 20 2009, 06:18 PM~12766372]
:cheesy: 

Outside pics
































[/quote



sick 58 homie :0 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: clean 58 
i love the paint - it makes me want to guzzle some rootbeer :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 21 2009, 04:29 AM~12769000-->
> 
> 
> 
> 58  came  out  clean !  Man  it  looks  nice  and  warm  where  your  at  Elrafa  i  wish i  were  there !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie
> 70 degrees :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 07:49 AM~12769442
> *58 is very clean....Mini, it's been like 80 here for the past week...finally gonna cool off into like the hight 60's tomorrow through the rest of the week....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 10:08 AM~12770432
> *nice and clean rafa !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pancho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 10:23 AM~12770536
> *That baby is badass!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pokey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 07:21 PM~12775766
> *quote=ElRafa,Jan 20 2009, 06:18 PM~12766372]
> :cheesy:
> 
> Outside pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> sick 58 homie  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stilldownivlife_@Jan 21 2009, 08:14 PM~12776471
> *:thumbsup: clean 58
> i love the paint - it makes me want to guzzle some rootbeer :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homies


----------



## calaveras73

clean 58 homie


----------



## Jantrix

That looks rrreeeeeeeeeeaaaaaallllllll nice. great work.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Fella's we have a new member as of last night ! SO let welcome *RODRIGUEZMODELS* to the * M.C.B.A.* family !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

welcome into the ever growing MCBA familia .....enjoy the ride man! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2009, 08:51 AM~12781148
> *Fella's  we  have  a  new  member  as  of  last  night  !  SO  let  welcome RODRIGUEZMODELS to the  M.C.B.A. family !
> *


*WELCOME TO LA FAMILIA ESE!*


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2009, 09:51 AM~12781148
> *Fella's  we  have  a  new  member  as  of  last  night  !  SO  let  welcome RODRIGUEZMODELS to the  M.C.B.A. family !
> *


WELCOME BRO


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2009, 09:51 AM~12781148
> *Fella's  we  have  a  new  member  as  of  last  night  !  SO  let  welcome RODRIGUEZMODELS to the  M.C.B.A. family !
> *


Welcome bro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

rafa that 58 is bad!! :0


----------



## ElRafa

Welcome to the fam homie  





> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 22 2009, 07:40 PM~12786593
> *rafa that 58 is bad!! :0
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## modeltech

welcome bro!!!!


----------



## chris mineer

welcome bro!!!! x2


----------



## [email protected]

welcome to the fam bro.  





and raf.................... that 58 is smooth boi :biggrin: nice work bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2009, 06:51 AM~12781148
> *Fella's  we  have  a  new  member  as  of  last  night  !  SO  let  welcome RODRIGUEZMODELS to the  M.C.B.A. family !
> *


*Welcome to the <span style=\'color:blue\'>MCBA Family homie*</span>

 

:wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Congrats bro!!!!!!!! Welcome to the family!!!!!!


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2009, 08:23 PM~12812859
> *Welcome to the <span style=\'color:blue\'>MCBA Family homie</span>
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *





x2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BROTHA, CONGRATS :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

#2 for 09'

i was goin for something simple and plain, and i dont think it turned out so bad :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128

HERES ONE FOR THE TEAM


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 29 2009, 08:22 PM~12853906
> *HERES ONE FOR THE TEAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Hella Tight


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 29 2009, 09:37 PM~12854873
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: Hella Tight
> *


THANKS G.


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## [email protected]

thats smooth^^^^^


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## truscale

You guys have some nice builds in your club.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: clean crew cab :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels

Sweet chris


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys


----------



## youcantfademe

* #2 FOR 2009....

80's suburban r&r resin kit, hoppin hydros rims, photoetched a/c vents and speakers , playstation in glovebox , a honda blue with 5 star clear , added sunvisors from the 59 impala kit with screens on them, resin indash tv 

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13213.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13219.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13214.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13221.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
that thing looks mean


----------



## sidetoside

I like you burban , but add some cool Licence Plate on it !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 2 2009, 04:49 PM~12884905
> *I like you burban , but add some cool Licence Plate on it !
> 
> 
> *


good catch..... :0


----------



## undead white boy

What does that resin kit come with?dose it have everything or do you need a donar?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Damn,I need to find one of those.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 2 2009, 10:32 PM~12889596
> *What does that resin kit come with?dose it have everything or do you need a donar?
> *


you need a 84 chev truck if you want a motor, i dont know what do do for a chassis though....


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 2 2009, 03:02 PM~12883867
> * #2 FOR 2009....
> 
> 80's suburban r&r resin kit, hoppin hydros rims, photoetched a/c vents and speakers , playstation in glovebox ,  a honda blue with 5 star clear , added sunvisors from the 59 impala kit with screens on them, resin indash tv
> 
> <img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13213.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13219.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13214.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13221.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


This looks really good....but tell the kids inside to stop touching the glass......you should get a q tip and clean out the glass.....Looks sick though


----------



## 1low64

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

FELLA'S GOT A LETTER TODAY FROM OUR BROTHER "WACO" HE TOLD ME TO TELL ALL YA'LL WHAT'S UP & IT'S ONLY A MATTER OF TIME THAT HE'S BACK ON


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 7 2009, 12:25 AM~12931758
> *FELLA'S GOT A LETTER TODAY FROM OUR BROTHER "WACO" HE TOLD ME TO TELL ALL YA'LL WHAT'S UP & IT'S ONLY A MATTER OF TIME THAT HE'S BACK ON
> *


Cool deal!!


----------



## lowridermodels

That suburb looks tight!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*FINIALLY #1 FOR 2009 ! *

*SILVER ROSE!*


----------



## sidetoside

Mini can you post a closer Pic of that Crazy Antenna Ball ???


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 02:49 AM~12939731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Thats gonna be sweet!! :0


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 12:49 AM~12939731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookn' good Mini. Are the wheels the ones from the '70 Impala kit , the rim looks different.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 8 2009, 02:55 AM~12939769
> *Lookn' good Mini. Are the wheels the ones from the '70 Impala kit , the rim looks different.
> *



NO TRU ! THESE ARE PEGAUAS 5:20's AND THE 1109 RING WITH A SET OF ROCKETS OFF THE REVELL HOT ROD ISSUED 69 YANKO CAMERO !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 02:49 AM~12939731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass bro :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 12:58 AM~12939791
> *NO  TRU !  THESE  ARE  PEGAUAS  5:20's AND  THE  1109  RING  WITH  A SET  OF  ROCKETS  OFF  THE  REVELL HOT ROD  ISSUED 69  YANKO  CAMERO !
> *


Thanks for the info Mini, I'm digging out my Yencko now , I've got an idea. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*ANYONE WANT TO SEE MORE! *


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 02:15 PM~12963785
> *ANYONE  WANT  TO  SEE  MORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn mini,.....can you do a how to on the tape job you did there....this is your best work so far....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LET ME GET MY CAMERA ON THE CHARGER AND SOME SHIT SET UP ! I'LL DO IT IF YOU GUYS REALLY WANT ! IT'S NOT THAT HARD !


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 02:26 PM~12963888
> *LET  ME  GET  MY  CAMERA  ON THE  CHARGER  AND  SOME  SHIT  SET UP !  I'LL  DO  IT    IF  YOU  GUYS  REALLY  WANT !  IT'S  NOT THAT  HARD  !
> *


I'd like to see it.

I get the whole 2 blades in the knife thing, but I want to see how you lay it out and start the design and know that it will fit the car. I'm assuming you cut on glass and then lay out on the car.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 10 2009, 05:23 PM~12964371
> *I'd like to see it.
> 
> I get the whole 2 blades in the knife thing, but I want to see how you lay it out and start the design and know that it will fit the car.  I'm assuming you cut on glass and then lay out on the car.....*


B I N G O ! 


THE ONLY PLACE ON THE BODY I CUT IS AT THE TIPS TO TRIM UP THE TAPE ! 

IF YOU USE A BRAND NEW #11 IT HELPS !


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 03:26 PM~12963888
> *LET  ME  GET  MY  CAMERA  ON THE  CHARGER  AND  SOME  SHIT  SET UP !  I'LL  DO  IT    IF  YOU  GUYS  REALLY  WANT !  IT'S  NOT THAT  HARD  !
> *



i would really like to see!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 10 2009, 04:23 PM~12964371
> *I'd like to see it.
> 
> I get the whole 2 blades in the knife thing, but I want to see how you lay it out and start the design and know that it will fit the car.  I'm assuming you cut on glass and then lay out on the car.....
> *


thats what i do,, i did it on my 59, just not with 2 blades


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 10 2009, 05:33 PM~12964455
> *thats what i do,, i did it on my 59, just not with 2 blades
> *


LOL ! BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS LITTLE D WITH A RULER TRING TO KEEP MY LINES EVEN ! ITS A BITCH ! BUT NOW THE DOUBLE BLADED TIP TRUSCALE SHARED WILL COVER ALL THAT ! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 10 2009, 03:33 PM~12964455
> *thats what i do,, i did it on my 59, just not with 2 blades
> *


I got ya....but with all do respect, I have ever seen you do anything remotely close to as clean as Mini just did, so for me being as picky as I am, I would love to see it done the correct way, vs. just hacking up some squiggly ass tape and slapping it on my ride and calling it correct....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: i got owned there lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 10 2009, 05:49 PM~12964602
> *I got ya....but with all do respect, I have ever seen you do anything remotely close to as clean as Mini just did, so for me being as picky as I am, I would love to see it done the correct way, vs. just hacking up some squiggly ass tape and slapping it on my ride and calling it correct....*


LOL! :biggrin:

AS KEVIN WOULD SAY ! *NOTHING HAS A PATTENED OR A COPY RIGHT SO I'M A GOING GETTER DONE ! 




SO WHAT IF IT AN'T STRIGHT ! *


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 03:58 PM~12964675
> *LOL! :biggrin:
> 
> AS  KEVIN  WOULD  SAY  !  NOTHING    HAS  A  PATTENED  OR  A  COPY  RIGHT    SO  I'M  A  GOING  GETTER  DONE  !
> SO  WHAT  IF  IT  AN'T  STRIGHT  !
> *


Seriously though, I try to build my models as clean as I built my 1:1....I was very picky and still am....I'm gonna have to try it...I just don't get how you cut it to scale on glass with the exact cuts it should have an then transfer it to the side of a model....

????????????????


----------



## BiggC

1969 Nova


----------



## dropp[email protected]

:0 looks good C


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 11 2009, 01:09 AM~12970276
> *1969 Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking great!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MORNING FELLAS ! IT'S A NICE 26 DEGRESS OUT TODAY GETTING READY FOR SOME CLEAR WORK! LOL !


----------



## modeltech

dude!!!!!! i want that regal!!!! awesome patterns bro!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 12 2009, 08:34 AM~12981446
> *dude!!!!!! i want that regal!!!! awesome patterns bro!!!!
> *


DID YOU SEE THAT  I UPDATED THE SCHOOL TOPIC? 

CHECK THE WHOLE PAINT SCHEME OUT THE ASK THAT OTHER GUY TO DO 1 CLEANER ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

very nice how to, Mini!!! all jokes aside you guys showing these things can only up everyones game!! in the past i have not been a multi color painter or pattern painter, i can lay it smooth as glass, but never really ventured in the patterns, but after your how to bet i will be pulling some shit off!!! i have the regal build so i will have to see what i can do!! thanks again Mini dreams and truscale!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 12 2009, 08:53 AM~12981507
> *very nice how to, Mini!!! all jokes aside you guys showing these things can only up everyones game!! in the past i have not been a multi color painter or pattern painter, i can lay it smooth as glass, but never really ventured in the patterns, but after your how to bet i will be pulling some shit off!!! i have the regal build so i will have to see what i can do!! thanks again Mini dreams and truscale!!!
> *


NOTHING EVERY IS TO HARD TO ATLEAST TRY IT ~ 

YOU'LL NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU CAN REALLY DO UNTIL YOU ATTEMPT TO TRY IT AT LEAST 1 TIME ! IF IT'S NOT FOR YOU THEN HEY ! IT WAS WORTH THE SHOT ! 

I CAN'T SPEAK FOR TRU BUT AS FOR ME I LOVE SHARING WITH EVERRYONE ! SO MANY ASSHOLES I MEET GROWING UP IN THIS HOBBY KEPT EVERYTHING ON THE HUSH HUSH ! WE STILL HAVE A FEW THAT ARE MEMBERS HERE THAT FEEL IF T HEY SHARE SOMETHING THEN THEY ARE ON THE SAME LEVEL AS ALL OF US! TO KEEP THEM AHEAD OF THE STANDERS THEY JUST KEEP SHIT ALL CLOSED INSIDE ! 

NOT ME ! FUCK THAT ! THIS IS A HOBBY I LOVE ! I LIKE SHARING CAUSE I GET TO SEE 50/50 CHANCE SOMEONE ELSE WILL GROW FROM WHAT I SHARE ! 

LOOK AT WHAT I HAVE STARTED BY SHARING THE GELL PEN TIP !

MARINATE WITH USING SHARPIES ON CHROME PARTS OF THE CUSTOM LOOK !

RYAN WITH THE DECAL HOW TO !

MR.BIGGS BY CUTING SHIT UP AND USING WHAT YOU GOT TO MAKE IT YOUR OWN ! 

HOW MANY BUILDERS YOU ASK THEM SOMETHING THEN GET NO ANSWER ! 

I TRY TO ANSWER EVERY PM ! SHARE PICS WHEN I TRY TO TALK ABOUT SOMEONES WORK ! 

I ENJOY OTHERS COMING AT ME FOR TIP'S ,INFO , AND QUESTIONS ! 

WHY NOT SHARE AND KEEP THIS HOBBY GROWING ! THEY ONLY ONE THE BENIFITS FROM YOU NOT BEING AN OPEN MEMBER IS YOUR SELF !


----------



## modeltech

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

Just wanted to say Awesome work guyz!!  
this topic definately caught my eye n definately motivated me to start building, I use to build models here n there (no where near the level that you guyz build), but seeing what you guyz put out there motivates me to try n step my game up... Keep up the good work homies!!!  :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

mini dreams your right its about sharing the hobby to help it grow, not hiding the help and tips that could incourage the masses to get better. we never stop learning till the day we die.so like what you say why hide and discourage, when we can teach and incourage.
thanks minidreams for teaching fools what time it is,
your a hero in my books


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## sidetoside

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## modelsbyroni

ALL THE RIDES LOOKIN GOOD. I NEED 2 STARTBACK BUILDIN.


----------



## lowridermodels

*ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR BIG BAD ASS MCBA! JUST LOOKING FOR A FRONT GRILL!...GRAPE JUICED!*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 15 2009, 09:47 AM~13007933
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR BIG BAD ASS MCBA! JUST LOOKING FOR A FRONT GRILL!...GRAPE JUICED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucking sick as for the grill find some pe material


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 15 2009, 01:17 PM~13010071
> *fucking sick as for the grill find some pe material
> *



Thanx for the comment bro!


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good Mark....for the grill go to Pegasus and get some mesh photo etch grill material.


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 16 2009, 09:48 AM~13016739
> *Lookin good Mark....for the grill go to Pegasus and get some mesh photo etch grill material.
> *



Thanx big mike! Ill prolly get a grill on it before the show


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MARK GET TO A TRAIN SUPPLY SHOP AND ASK FOR N SCALE CATTLE GATES ! 

THEY WORK GREAT FOR GRILLS ! 

ON THE REGALS 










ON THE CADDIES 










AND WITH THE CUTTY 










I CAN GET THEM HERE THEY RUN $10.00 SHIPPED FOR 4 BUT THEY WOULDN'T MAKE IT IN TIME TO GET YOUR MONEY THEN BACK TO YOU BY THE SHOW !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WANT TO SEE SOME CLUB SUPPORT ! WELL HERE YOU GO ! 

Who posted in: M.C.B.A. members Built show case !
Poster Posts 
MARINATE 817 
Minidreams Inc. 519 
Mr Biggs 477 
twinn 309 
408models 302 
betoscustoms 263 
zfelix 221 
modeltech 219 
bigdogg323 199 
kustombuilder 196 
rollinoldskoo 183 
MKD904 160 
Pokey 158 
chris mineer 152 
LowandBeyond 152 
ElRafa 140 
drnitrus 138 
tyhodge07 132 
SOLO1 131 
1ofaknd 129 
mitchapalooza65 111 
PINK86REGAL 97 
BiggDeee 91 
lowridermodels 87 
tatman 84 
stilldownivlife 84 
pancho1969 83 
[email protected] 82 
BiggC 81 
raystrey 77 
Blue s10 70 
BODINE 70 
Reverend Hearse 65 
SCOOBY SNACKS 64 
Smallz 63 
ElMonte74' 58 
Waco 57 
wagonguy 57 
youcantfademe 51 
modelsbyroni 50 
Models IV Life 49 
TIME MACHINE 45 
CNDYBLU66SS 45 
1low64 45 
lonnie 39 
IBLDMYOWN 33 
Diamond502 28 
Mr.1/16th 27 
spikekid999 26 
a408nutforyou 25 
rodburner1974 25 
MC562 23 
RaiderPride 22 
BigPoppa 22 
EVIL C 21 
Kirby 20 
mista_gonzo 19 
Project59 17 
jevries 17 
S-10sForever 16 
Black 78 MC 15 
vengence 14 
ibuildweniblazeum 14 
undead white boy 14 
hawkeye1777 13 
holly.hoodlum 12 
93FULLSIZE 12 
AJ128 12 
THEREGAL 12 
regalistic 12 
hoodstar 12 
SlammdSonoma 12 
2lowsyn 12 
mademan 11 
mcloven 10 
rollindeep408 10 
CHR1S619 9 
King Of Rimz 9 
85 biarittz 9 
sidetoside 9 
DJ-ROY 8 
8-Ball 8 
bigal602 8 
six trey impala 7 
importmadness 7 
customcoupe68 7 
josh 78 7 
Stickz 7 
1badassMALIBU 7 
low4oshow 7 
Linc 6 
ShowRodFreak 6 
undercoverimpala 6 
65lorider 6 
Tip Slow 6 
cruzinlow 6 
Firefly 5 
red69chevy 5 
imfamous56 5 
sweetdreamer 5 
HAITIAN 305 HOPPER 5 
Ronin 5 
radicalplastic09 5 
maxxteezy 4 
lowridin14 4 
SOLOW Models 4 
Dragon7665 4 
sinister 4 
texasfunk 4 
swanginbows 3 
NesSmith 3 
DOPE-SCALEMODELS 3 
Miloh 3 
skeazy 3 
DA_SQUID 3 
King Josh 3 
truscale 3 
las_crucez 3 
bluesonoma 3 
old low&slo 3 
southside groovin 3 
MaZeRaT 3 
westempire 3 
Lownslow302 2 
kansascutty 2 
RIDINDRTY64 2 
julian blea 2 
95imp 2 
slash 2 
BIGBODY_EDDIE 2 
eastside1989 2 
MayhemKustomz 2 
Zed! 2 
ItalianStallion131 2 
Hustler on the go 2 
AZTEKONE 2 
NOSH 2 
d1ulove2h8 2 
[[UnFaDeAbLe]] 2 
kykustoms 2 
BONAFIDE_G 2 
lowrider drive 2 
86' Chevy 2 
STRANGER 2 
All Out Customs 2 
ROAD DOGG 1 1 
phatras 1 
Made You A Hater 1 
lolow 1 
M.C.B.A. scout 1 
ptman2002 1 
UCE 94 1 
PIMPaLiCiOuS 1 
Knightstalker 1 
dink 1 
Candy Blue 64 1 
CadillacRoyalty 1 
DEUCES76 1 
Revolution909 1 
LVdroe 1 
BONES_712 1 
cleverlos 1 
montemanls 1 
1SICK8T4 1 
85CrownVictoria 1 
Neige 1 
Dirk 1 
calaveras73 1 
OJ Hydraulics 1 
81cutty 1 
ModelCarsMag 1 
aztek_warrior 1 
Kreator 1 
abel 1 
Txfleetwood82 1 
STREETRACEKING 1 
Sin7 1 
dade county 1 
lowvanman 1 
LUXMAN 1 
Jantrix 1 
bad news 1 
STUNNABOI 1 
vazquejs 1 
tunzafun 1 
Siim123 1 
CHE1 1 
caddionly 1 
phat97yukon 1 
owenart714 1 
MTX686 1 
B1gB0dYr0LLin 1 
tre's ride 1 
deville 1 
PIGEON 1 
CHITOWN 1 
Sleepy2368 1 
Joe padilla 1 
brn2ridelo 1 
NorCalLux 1 
janglelang 1 
HeymyFrennd 1 
DUNK RYDER4 1 
MONTE^MAN^ 1 
just_a-doodz 1 
Ram2003 1 
kiki 1 
Gilsdropshop1 1 
79 cutty 1 
JMONEY 1 
SypnOnSiZZerB 1 
KandyCaddy 1 
KAKALAK 1 
Twisted_Dreams 1 
MR.50 1 
Aces'N'Eights 1 
SIK_9D1 1 
urjustamemory 1 
chato83 1 
degre576 1 
chrisijzerman 1 
YAYOS64 1 
lb808 1 
Bad-Influnce 1 
Chromecop 1 
5.0man 1 
3WheelinFleetwood 1 
ElRody23 1 
Olds_racer 1 
twiztedplasticz 1 
RIP Viejo 1


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 11:26 AM~13017439
> *MARK  GET TO  A  TRAIN  SUPPLY  SHOP    AND    ASK FOR  N  SCALE  CATTLE  GATES  !
> 
> THEY  WORK  GREAT  FOR  GRILLS  !
> 
> ON THE REGALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE  CADDIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND  WITH  THE  CUTTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  CAN GET THEM  HERE    THEY  RUN  $10.00  SHIPPED  FOR  4  BUT THEY  WOULDN'T  MAKE IT  IN TIME  TO  GET  YOUR  MONEY THEN  BACK  TO YOU BY THE  SHOW  !
> *


That Cutty sho look nice. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! I STILL GOT YOURS UP IN THE SHOP ! LOL ! THIS ONE WENT TO POKEY BACK IN 07 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 16 2009, 12:53 PM~13017688
> *That Cutty sho look nice. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, it does!










:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 11:56 AM~13017711
> *LOL!  I  STILL  GOT  YOURS  UP IN THE  SHOP !  LOL !    THIS  ONE  WENT  TO  POKEY  BACK IN  07  !
> *


 :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:  uffin: 
Just bustin a little balls.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 11:31 AM~13017479
> *WANT  TO  SEE  SOME  CLUB  SUPPORT  !  WELL HERE  YOU  GO !
> 
> Who posted in: M.C.B.A. members Built show case !
> Poster Posts
> MARINATE 817
> Minidreams Inc. 519
> Mr Biggs 477
> twinn 309
> 408models 302
> betoscustoms 263
> zfelix 221
> modeltech 219
> bigdogg323 199
> kustombuilder 196
> rollinoldskoo 183
> MKD904 160
> Pokey 158
> chris mineer 152
> LowandBeyond 152
> ElRafa 140
> drnitrus 138
> tyhodge07 132
> SOLO1 131
> 1ofaknd 129
> mitchapalooza65 111
> PINK86REGAL 97
> BiggDeee 91
> lowridermodels 87
> tatman 84
> stilldownivlife 84
> pancho1969 83
> [email protected] 82
> BiggC 81
> raystrey 77
> Blue s10 70
> BODINE 70
> Reverend Hearse 65
> SCOOBY SNACKS 64
> Smallz 63
> ElMonte74' 58
> Waco 57
> wagonguy 57
> youcantfademe 51
> modelsbyroni 50
> Models IV Life 49
> TIME MACHINE 45
> CNDYBLU66SS 45
> 1low64 45
> lonnie 39
> IBLDMYOWN 33
> Diamond502 28
> Mr.1/16th 27
> spikekid999 26
> a408nutforyou 25
> rodburner1974 25
> MC562 23
> RaiderPride 22
> BigPoppa 22
> EVIL C 21
> Kirby 20
> mista_gonzo 19
> Project59 17
> jevries 17
> S-10sForever 16
> Black 78 MC 15
> vengence 14
> ibuildweniblazeum 14
> undead white boy 14
> hawkeye1777 13
> holly.hoodlum 12
> 93FULLSIZE 12
> AJ128 12
> THEREGAL 12
> regalistic 12
> hoodstar 12
> SlammdSonoma 12
> 2lowsyn 12
> mademan 11
> mcloven 10
> rollindeep408 10
> CHR1S619 9
> King Of Rimz 9
> 85 biarittz 9
> sidetoside 9
> DJ-ROY 8
> 8-Ball 8
> bigal602 8
> six trey impala 7
> importmadness 7
> customcoupe68 7
> josh 78 7
> Stickz 7
> 1badassMALIBU 7
> low4oshow 7
> Linc 6
> ShowRodFreak 6
> undercoverimpala 6
> 65lorider 6
> Tip Slow 6
> cruzinlow 6
> Firefly 5
> red69chevy 5
> imfamous56 5
> sweetdreamer 5
> HAITIAN 305 HOPPER 5
> Ronin 5
> radicalplastic09 5
> maxxteezy 4
> lowridin14 4
> SOLOW Models 4
> Dragon7665 4
> sinister 4
> texasfunk 4
> swanginbows 3
> NesSmith 3
> DOPE-SCALEMODELS 3
> Miloh 3
> skeazy 3
> DA_SQUID 3
> King Josh 3
> truscale 3
> las_crucez 3
> bluesonoma 3
> old low&slo 3
> southside groovin 3
> MaZeRaT 3
> westempire 3
> Lownslow302 2
> kansascutty 2
> RIDINDRTY64 2
> julian blea 2
> 95imp 2
> slash 2
> BIGBODY_EDDIE 2
> eastside1989 2
> MayhemKustomz 2
> Zed! 2
> ItalianStallion131 2
> Hustler on the go 2
> AZTEKONE 2
> NOSH 2
> d1ulove2h8 2
> [[UnFaDeAbLe]] 2
> kykustoms 2
> BONAFIDE_G 2
> lowrider drive 2
> 86' Chevy 2
> STRANGER 2
> All Out Customs 2
> ROAD DOGG 1 1
> phatras 1
> Made You A Hater 1
> lolow 1
> M.C.B.A. scout 1
> ptman2002 1
> UCE 94 1
> PIMPaLiCiOuS 1
> Knightstalker 1
> dink 1
> Candy Blue 64 1
> CadillacRoyalty 1
> DEUCES76 1
> Revolution909 1
> LVdroe 1
> BONES_712 1
> cleverlos 1
> montemanls 1
> 1SICK8T4 1
> 85CrownVictoria 1
> Neige 1
> Dirk 1
> calaveras73 1
> OJ Hydraulics 1
> 81cutty 1
> ModelCarsMag 1
> aztek_warrior 1
> Kreator 1
> abel 1
> Txfleetwood82 1
> STREETRACEKING 1
> Sin7 1
> dade county 1
> lowvanman 1
> LUXMAN 1
> Jantrix 1
> bad news 1
> STUNNABOI 1
> vazquejs 1
> tunzafun 1
> Siim123 1
> CHE1 1
> caddionly 1
> phat97yukon 1
> owenart714 1
> MTX686 1
> B1gB0dYr0LLin 1
> tre's ride 1
> deville 1
> PIGEON 1
> CHITOWN 1
> Sleepy2368 1
> Joe padilla 1
> brn2ridelo 1
> NorCalLux 1
> janglelang 1
> HeymyFrennd 1
> DUNK RYDER4 1
> MONTE^MAN^ 1
> just_a-doodz 1
> Ram2003 1
> kiki 1
> Gilsdropshop1 1
> 79 cutty 1
> JMONEY 1
> SypnOnSiZZerB 1
> KandyCaddy 1
> KAKALAK 1
> Twisted_Dreams 1
> MR.50 1
> Aces'N'Eights 1
> SIK_9D1 1
> urjustamemory 1
> chato83 1
> degre576 1
> chrisijzerman 1
> YAYOS64 1
> lb808 1
> Bad-Influnce 1
> Chromecop 1
> 5.0man 1
> 3WheelinFleetwood 1
> ElRody23 1
> Olds_racer 1
> twiztedplasticz 1
> RIP Viejo 1
> *



    i know im new to the MCBA family but I dont want to be at the bottom of the list so im going to start bustin ass and getting some models built.... :cheesy: :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ISN'T ALL ABOUT YOU BUILDING TO ADD TO THE TOPIC ! ITS ABOUT SHOWING SUPPORT FOR THE FELLOW MEMBERS ALSO ! iTS ALSO ABOUT BUILD FREINDSHIPS WHICH YOUR COOL IN THAT AREA ALREADY LOL ! LIKE I SAID IN YOUR INVITE BROTHER WERE A FAMILY !


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 12:31 PM~13017479
> *WANT  TO   SEE   SOME  CLUB  SUPPORT  !  WELL HERE  YOU  GO !
> 
> Who posted in: M.C.B.A. members Built show case !
> Poster Posts
> MARINATE 817
> Minidreams Inc. 519
> Mr Biggs 477
> twinn 309
> 408models 302
> betoscustoms 263
> zfelix 221
> modeltech 219
> bigdogg323 199
> kustombuilder 196
> rollinoldskoo 183
> MKD904 160
> Pokey 158
> chris mineer 152
> LowandBeyond 152
> ElRafa 140
> drnitrus 138
> tyhodge07 132
> SOLO1 131
> 1ofaknd 129
> mitchapalooza65 111
> PINK86REGAL 97
> BiggDeee 91
> lowridermodels 87
> tatman 84
> stilldownivlife 84
> pancho1969 83
> [email protected] 82
> BiggC 81
> raystrey 77
> Blue s10 70
> BODINE 70
> Reverend Hearse 65
> SCOOBY SNACKS 64
> Smallz 63
> ElMonte74' 58
> Waco 57
> wagonguy 57
> youcantfademe 51
> modelsbyroni 50
> Models IV Life 49
> TIME MACHINE 45
> CNDYBLU66SS 45
> 1low64 45 *


POSTWHORE :0


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 12:15 PM~13017866
> *ISN'T  ALL  ABOUT  YOU  BUILDING  TO  ADD  TO THE  TOPIC !  ITS  ABOUT  SHOWING  SUPPORT  FOR  THE  FELLOW  MEMBERS  ALSO !  iTS  ALSO  ABOUT  BUILD  FREINDSHIPS  WHICH  YOUR  COOL  IN THAT  AREA  ALREADY  LOL !  LIKE  I  SAID  IN YOUR  INVITE  BROTHER  WERE  A  FAMILY  !
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 01:31 PM~13017479
> *WANT  TO  SEE  SOME  CLUB  SUPPORT  !  WELL HERE  YOU  GO !
> 
> Who posted in: M.C.B.A. members Built show case !
> Poster Posts
> MARINATE 817
> Minidreams Inc. 519
> Mr Biggs 477
> twinn 309
> 408models 302
> betoscustoms 263
> zfelix 221
> modeltech 219
> bigdogg323 199
> kustombuilder 196
> rollinoldskoo 183
> MKD904 160
> Pokey 158
> chris mineer 152
> LowandBeyond 152
> ElRafa 140
> drnitrus 138
> tyhodge07 132
> SOLO1 131
> 1ofaknd 129
> mitchapalooza65 111
> PINK86REGAL 97
> BiggDeee 91
> lowridermodels 87
> tatman 84
> stilldownivlife 84
> pancho1969 83
> [email protected] 82
> BiggC 81
> raystrey 77
> Blue s10 70
> BODINE 70
> Reverend Hearse 65
> SCOOBY SNACKS 64
> Smallz 63
> ElMonte74' 58
> Waco 57
> wagonguy 57
> youcantfademe 51
> modelsbyroni 50
> Models IV Life 49
> TIME MACHINE 45
> CNDYBLU66SS 45
> 1low64 45
> lonnie 39
> IBLDMYOWN 33
> Diamond502 28
> Mr.1/16th 27
> spikekid999 26
> a408nutforyou 25
> rodburner1974 25
> MC562 23
> RaiderPride 22
> BigPoppa 22
> EVIL C 21
> Kirby 20
> mista_gonzo 19
> Project59 17
> jevries 17
> S-10sForever 16
> Black 78 MC 15
> vengence 14
> ibuildweniblazeum 14
> undead white boy 14
> hawkeye1777 13
> holly.hoodlum 12
> 93FULLSIZE 12
> AJ128 12
> THEREGAL 12
> regalistic 12
> hoodstar 12
> SlammdSonoma 12
> 2lowsyn 12
> mademan 11
> mcloven 10
> rollindeep408 10
> CHR1S619 9
> King Of Rimz 9
> 85 biarittz 9
> sidetoside 9
> DJ-ROY 8
> 8-Ball 8
> bigal602 8
> six trey impala 7
> importmadness 7
> customcoupe68 7
> josh 78 7
> Stickz 7
> 1badassMALIBU 7
> low4oshow 7
> Linc 6
> ShowRodFreak 6
> undercoverimpala 6
> 65lorider 6
> Tip Slow 6
> cruzinlow 6
> Firefly 5
> red69chevy 5
> imfamous56 5
> sweetdreamer 5
> HAITIAN 305 HOPPER 5
> Ronin 5
> radicalplastic09 5
> maxxteezy 4
> lowridin14 4
> SOLOW Models 4
> Dragon7665 4
> sinister 4
> texasfunk 4
> swanginbows 3
> NesSmith 3
> DOPE-SCALEMODELS 3
> Miloh 3
> skeazy 3
> DA_SQUID 3
> King Josh 3
> truscale 3
> las_crucez 3
> bluesonoma 3
> old low&slo 3
> southside groovin 3
> MaZeRaT 3
> westempire 3
> Lownslow302 2
> kansascutty 2
> RIDINDRTY64 2
> julian blea 2
> 95imp 2
> slash 2
> BIGBODY_EDDIE 2
> eastside1989 2
> MayhemKustomz 2
> Zed! 2
> ItalianStallion131 2
> Hustler on the go 2
> AZTEKONE 2
> NOSH 2
> d1ulove2h8 2
> [[UnFaDeAbLe]] 2
> kykustoms 2
> BONAFIDE_G 2
> lowrider drive 2
> 86' Chevy 2
> STRANGER 2
> All Out Customs 2
> ROAD DOGG 1 1
> phatras 1
> Made You A Hater 1
> lolow 1
> M.C.B.A. scout 1
> ptman2002 1
> UCE 94 1
> PIMPaLiCiOuS 1
> Knightstalker 1
> dink 1
> Candy Blue 64 1
> CadillacRoyalty 1
> DEUCES76 1
> Revolution909 1
> LVdroe 1
> BONES_712 1
> cleverlos 1
> montemanls 1
> 1SICK8T4 1
> 85CrownVictoria 1
> Neige 1
> Dirk 1
> calaveras73 1
> OJ Hydraulics 1
> 81cutty 1
> ModelCarsMag 1
> aztek_warrior 1
> Kreator 1
> abel 1
> Txfleetwood82 1
> STREETRACEKING 1
> Sin7 1
> dade county 1
> lowvanman 1
> LUXMAN 1
> Jantrix 1
> bad news 1
> STUNNABOI 1
> vazquejs 1
> tunzafun 1
> Siim123 1
> CHE1 1
> caddionly 1
> phat97yukon 1
> owenart714 1
> MTX686 1
> B1gB0dYr0LLin 1
> tre's ride 1
> deville 1
> PIGEON 1
> CHITOWN 1
> Sleepy2368 1
> Joe padilla 1
> brn2ridelo 1
> NorCalLux 1
> janglelang 1
> HeymyFrennd 1
> DUNK RYDER4 1
> MONTE^MAN^ 1
> just_a-doodz 1
> Ram2003 1
> kiki 1
> Gilsdropshop1 1
> 79 cutty 1
> JMONEY 1
> SypnOnSiZZerB 1
> KandyCaddy 1
> KAKALAK 1
> Twisted_Dreams 1
> MR.50 1
> Aces'N'Eights 1
> SIK_9D1 1
> urjustamemory 1
> chato83 1
> degre576 1
> chrisijzerman 1
> YAYOS64 1
> lb808 1
> Bad-Influnce 1
> Chromecop 1
> 5.0man 1
> 3WheelinFleetwood 1
> ElRody23 1
> Olds_racer 1
> twiztedplasticz 1
> RIP Viejo 1
> *



no post whore here....thats love for my club


----------



## tatman

And yes there is one!


----------



## chris mineer

verry nice tatman


----------



## lowridermodels

That's clean jes!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

tatman that lac and smallz baby blue one are my fav.'s!! :0 nice fuckin job dawg


----------



## tatman

Thank's Homie's!


----------



## RIP Viejo

man i hope one day i will be able to join the ranks of you guys! working on a 64 right now....might have some pics up soon maybe tonight on the progress but yall are all skilled beyond comparison...Mini and lowrider yall are 2 of my favorite builders on this site...so maybe one day we can do some kind of Collab when i get better!


----------



## Pokey

*Lovin' that Cadillac tatman!*


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 05:07 PM~13019999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes there is one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :yes:


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 16 2009, 06:30 PM~13020979
> *X2</span>*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 16 2009, 07:35 PM~13021060
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## tatman

Thank's fellas!


----------



## lowridermodels

*I GOT A GRILL ON THE CUTTY...SORRY FOR CRAPPY PICS!*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HEY BRO, PUT SOME POLISH ON THE BAD ASS LO-LO BRO!! RESHOT IT AND REPOST IT!! I LIKE THE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 16 2009, 06:09 PM~13021526
> *HEY BRO, PUT SOME POLISH ON THE BAD ASS LO-LO BRO!! RESHOT IT AND REPOST IT!! I LIKE THE COLOR :biggrin:
> *



ILL CLEAN IT UP AND TAKE AN OUTSIDE SHOT TOMMOROW!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 16 2009, 08:10 PM~13021536
> *ILL CLEAN IT UP AND TAKE AN OUTSIDE SHOT TOMMOROW!
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 06:07 PM~13019999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes there is one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


out pinche standing


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: 

took a couple weeks off the comp and away from the bench.... time for me to get back into it.....

just learned last night that the main hobby shop here that hosts the contests here is closing and we gonna have to find another way to do our contests here...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 05:07 PM~13019999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes there is one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride, roof looks killer!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 05:07 PM~13019999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes there is one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work homie, top just sparkles.......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats a neat pattern job on the caddy roof and MAN I NEED SOME WHERE TO GET KITS CHROMED OUT !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 08:07 PM~13019999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes there is one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BAD ASS NICE WORK, LOVE THE COLORS... :thumbsup: 

does anyone have a high res imaige of the MCBA logo??


----------



## tatman

^^^^^^^^^^^
Thank's Homie's


----------



## cruzinlow

caddy is hella-bad bro,damn nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2009, 03:13 PM~13029512
> *THATS BAD ASS NICE WORK, LOVE THE COLORS... :thumbsup:
> 
> does anyone have a high res imaige of the MCBA logo??
> *


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## tatman

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Damm dems some ugly muggs!


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 05:07 PM~13019999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes there is one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






hell yea that bitch is tight love the color combo :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2009, 10:00 PM~13032705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool, thanks mini


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2009, 07:49 PM~13033282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's who homie?


----------



## lowridermodels




----------



## lowridermodels

FROM LEFT TO RIGHT:MARINATE,BIGGDEEE,MR.BIGGS,BIGGDOGG323


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

#2 FOR 2009 IS WRAPPED UP !


----------



## regalistic

thats just too sweet.... :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 02:17 PM~13040762
> *#2  FOR  2009    IS  WRAPPED  UP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## youcantfademe

* #4 FOR 2009 VOLKSWAGON GOLF GTI..... CUSTOM CONSOLE, HOK PAINT, MOLDED BODYKIT , HILUX WHEELS *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Feb 18 2009, 04:43 PM~13040985-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats just too sweet.... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tatman_@Feb 18 2009, 05:00 PM~13041105
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BROTHERS ! I BEEN BLOCKED ! I JUST COULDN'T SEEM TO GET THE GROVE IN GAGED ! THE CADDY FOR THR CLUB BUILD AND THIS HAS ME AMPPED ABOUT BUILDING AGAIN !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 18 2009, 06:22 PM~13041782
> * #4 FOR 2009 VOLKSWAGON GOLF GTI..... CUSTOM CONSOLE, HOK PAINT, MOLDED BODYKIT , HILUX WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT TO SEE THIS IN PERSON ! IF IT'S AS CLEAN AS IT IS ON HERE YOUR GOT A CONTENDER FOR THE TUNER CLASS AT HEARTLAND ! 

DOES IT HAVE A MOTOR?


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 18 2009, 06:05 PM~13041633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THATS SWEET , DOC.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 04:58 PM~13042070
> *I  WANT  TO  SEE  THIS  IN  PERSON !  IF  IT'S  AS  CLEAN  AS  IT  IS  ON  HERE  YOUR  GOT  A  CONTENDER  FOR  THE TUNER  CLASS AT  HEARTLAND !
> 
> DOES  IT  HAVE  A  MOTOR?
> *


no motor, its curbside......  it just didnt look right when it was assembled......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 18 2009, 08:59 PM~13043258
> *no motor, its curbside......    it just didnt look right when it was assembled......
> *


GET YOUR DIRTY ASS OVER HERE AND I'M SURE WE CAN GET 1 IN THERE THAT LOOKS GOOD ! BETWEEN ME AND C WE HAVE A TON OF TUNER SHIT !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 07:42 PM~13043788
> *GET  YOUR  DIRTY  ASS  OVER  HERE  AND  I'M  SURE  WE  CAN  GET  1  IN THERE  THAT  LOOKS  GOOD  !  BETWEEN  ME  AND  C  WE  HAVE  A  TON OF  TUNER  SHIT !
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 02:17 PM~13040762
> *#2  FOR  2009    IS  WRAPPED  UP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Impala came out nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 18 2009, 09:52 PM~13043927
> *Impala came out nice. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS TRU ! YOU CAN SEE MORE OF IT IN MY DISPLAY TOPIC !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

JUST A HEADS UP BROTHERS ! WE SENT OUT 2 NEW INVITES THIS AFTERNOON ! AS SOON AS I GET A RESPONSE I'LL LET YOU ALL KNOW SO WE GIVE THEM A BIG WELCOME !

AND I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT MIGHT HAVE MISSED IT ARE NEWEST MEMBER IS darkside customs ! SO PLEASE IF YOU HAVE WELCOMED HIM YET PLEASE DO ! 

HE IS UNDER THE MR 1/16TH CREW LOL ! HIM , CHRIS, AND SANTIAGO HAVE BEEN BUILDING A PRETTY COOL GET DOWN AND THATS HOW WE KEEP THIS CLUB LIKE FAMILY ! 

AND THE BIGG MAN SAID TODAY YOU ALL BETTER BE READY FOR THE HEAT THATS COMING IN 2009 !LOL!

*WE ARE GROWTH ! WE ARE BUILDERS ! WE ARE THE ONES KEEPING THIS HOBBY MOVING FORWARD ! *


----------



## Pokey

That '70 turned out great Mini!

BTW, darkside customs, welcome to the family!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 04:43 PM~13050815
> *JUST  A  HEADS  UP  BROTHERS !  WE  SENT  OUT  2  NEW  INVITES  THIS  AFTERNOON !  AS  SOON  AS  I  GET  A  RESPONSE  I'LL LET  YOU  ALL  KNOW  SO  WE  GIVE THEM  A BIG  WELCOME  !
> 
> AND  I  WOULD  ALSO  LIKE  TO  LET  EVERYONE  KNOW THAT  MIGHT HAVE  MISSED  IT  ARE  NEWEST  MEMBER  IS WE ARE  GROWTH  !  WE  ARE  BUILDERS !  WE  ARE  THE  ONES  KEEPING THIS HOBBY MOVING  FORWARD !
> *






congrats bro :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

the impy and veedubb look good!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 19 2009, 12:50 PM~13050884
> *That '70 turned out great Mini!
> 
> BTW, darkside customs, welcome to the family!!!
> *


THANKS BROTHER!!


----------



## lowridermodels

**GRAPE JUICED!**


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 19 2009, 08:51 PM~13055497
> **GRAPE JUICED!*
> *


THAT IS DOPE!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 19 2009, 08:56 PM~13055549
> *THAT IS DOPE!!!
> *



THANX IT WILL BE AT THE SHOW ON SATURDAY!


----------



## [email protected]

looks damn good mark!  love the name :cheesy:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Congrats Darkside!!!!


----------



## BODINE

* congrats darkside customs*


----------



## darkside customs

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

_*INTHABLOOD AND MADEMAN !*_</span>

WE HAVE AN INTREST IN BOTH AND WE FELT IT WAS TIME TO BRING THEM INTO THE ASSOCIATION !

INTHABLOOD BRING TO US A WILD EYE FOR CUSTOM BODIED MINI'S AND A FEW OFF THE WALL PROJECTS , SOME VERY CRAZY CHASSIE WORK AND A TASTE FOR SOME WILD PAINT SCHEMES ! 

MADEMAN IF A KNOWN BUILDER! HELPFULL! HAS A HARD ON OF HEARSE DRIVER ! SO WE ARE HONORED TO INVITE HIM INTO THE ASSOCITION ASWELL AND HE HAS EXCEPTED ! 

*SO PLEASE LETS WELCOME THESE NEW BUILDERS IN TO ARE FAMILY ! *


----------



## AJ128

WELCOME FELLAS


----------



## lowridermodels

Welcome to LA FAMILIA wonderbread,inthablood,and mademan!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 welcome fellas :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

Thanks guys! Im looking forward to getting in on some M.C.B.A. builds, and posting up some of my work!


----------



## BiggC

Welcome to the family Homies!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Congrats Bros!!!!


----------



## BODINE

CONGRATS INTHABLOOD AND MADEMAN


----------



## drnitrus

CONGRATS TO ALL THE NEW BROTHERS!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 20 2009, 10:35 AM~13059483
> *X2 Congrats to all the new blood </span>*


----------



## spikekid999

congrates homies


----------



## IBLDMYOWN




----------



## sidetoside

Hey , Homies welcome in tha Family M.C.B.A. !


----------



## regalistic




----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 20 2009, 02:17 PM~13060460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 05:18 AM~13058006
> *INTHABLOOD AND  MADEMAN !</span>
> 
> WE  HAVE AN  INTREST IN  BOTH  AND  WE  FELT  IT  WAS  TIME  TO  BRING  THEM INTO  THE  ASSOCIATION !
> 
> INTHABLOOD BRING  TO US  A  WILD  EYE  FOR CUSTOM  BODIED  MINI'S  AND  A  FEW  OFF  THE  WALL PROJECTS ,  SOME  VERY  CRAZY  CHASSIE WORK  AND  A  TASTE  FOR  SOME  WILD  PAINT SCHEMES !
> 
> MADEMAN  IF  A  KNOWN  BUILDER! HELPFULL!  HAS  A  HARD ON  OF  HEARSE DRIVER  !  SO  WE  ARE  HONORED  TO  INVITE  HIM  INTO  THE  ASSOCITION  ASWELL  AND  HE  HAS  EXCEPTED !
> 
> SO  PLEASE  LETS  WELCOME  THESE  NEW  BUILDERS  IN TO  ARE  FAMILY !
> *


Congrats Guys!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: Welcome to the FAMILY!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 06:18 AM~13058006
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## INTHABLOOD

thanks


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 05:18 AM~13058006
> *INTHABLOOD AND  MADEMAN !</span></span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Isn't that kind of a kick in the balls!  :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN+Feb 20 2009, 11:59 AM~13060285-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Feb 20 2009, 12:17 PM~13060460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Sweet builds homies *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 20 2009, 02:08 PM~13061362
> *Sweet builds homies
> *


x2, very sweet!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 06:18 AM~13058006
> *
> 
> HAS  A  HARD ON  OF  HEARSE DRIVER  !  *


mike has a hard on for me...? :scrutinize: :loco: :wow:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 20 2009, 04:41 PM~13062088
> *mike has a hard on for me...? :scrutinize:  :loco:  :wow:
> *


why you like the sound of that ?

:0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 20 2009, 04:41 PM~13062088
> *mike has a hard on for me...? :scrutinize:  :loco:  :wow:
> *


  J/k


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I MENT FOR HEARSE KITS ! YEA THATS WHAT IT WAS MY BAD MIKE !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 05:40 PM~13062559
> *I MENT  FOR  HEARSE KITS  !    YEA  THATS  WHAT  IT  WAS  MY  BAD  MIKE  !
> *


I knew what u meant, its all.good bro!

And damn LIL is hard to navigate on a blackberry.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 20 2009, 04:44 PM~13062605
> *I knew what u meant, its all.good bro!
> 
> And damn LIL is hard to navigate on a blackberry.
> *


try it from a ipod touch..... you have to scroll back and forth to read the damn topics.... :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 20 2009, 06:22 PM~13062927
> *try it from a ipod touch..... you have to scroll back and forth to read the damn topics.... :uh:
> *


Damn ill have to try it later and see.the only thing I've done on my touch is youtube


----------



## pancho1969

WELCOME ALL NEW MEMBERS AND ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HERES MY LATEST :biggrin: 

CHERRY 64


----------



## mademan

Cherry 64 lookin firme homie! Great job!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 20 2009, 06:39 PM~13063493
> *Cherry 64 lookin firme homie! Great job!
> *


X2
Also Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 20 2009, 09:27 PM~13063402
> *WELCOME ALL NEW MEMBERS  AND ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MY LATEST  :biggrin:
> 
> CHERRY 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





clean ass whip bro............................. beautiful paint work


----------



## MARINATE

*CONGRAT'S TO THE NEW MEMBERS........REMEMBER "QUALITY OVER QUANITY"  :biggrin: *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 05:18 AM~13058006
> *INTHABLOOD AND  MADEMAN !</span>
> 
> WE  HAVE AN  INTREST IN  BOTH  AND  WE  FELT  IT  WAS  TIME  TO  BRING  THEM INTO  THE  ASSOCIATION !
> 
> INTHABLOOD BRING  TO US  A  WILD  EYE  FOR CUSTOM  BODIED  MINI'S  AND  A  FEW  OFF  THE  WALL PROJECTS ,  SOME  VERY  CRAZY  CHASSIE WORK  AND  A  TASTE  FOR  SOME  WILD  PAINT SCHEMES !
> 
> MADEMAN  IF  A  KNOWN  BUILDER! HELPFULL!  HAS  A  HARD ON  OF  HEARSE DRIVER  !  SO  WE  ARE  HONORED  TO  INVITE  HIM  INTO  THE  ASSOCITION  ASWELL  AND  HE  HAS  EXCEPTED !
> 
> SO  PLEASE  LETS  WELCOME  THESE  NEW  BUILDERS  IN TO  ARE  FAMILY !
> *


HOLY FUCK!!! CONGRATS TO BOTH YOU GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 20 2009, 06:27 PM~13063402
> *WELCOME ALL NEW MEMBERS  AND ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MY LATEST  :biggrin:
> 
> CHERRY 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cherry 64 looks sick Homie. Wanna see it up close


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 20 2009, 06:27 PM~13063402
> *WELCOME ALL NEW MEMBERS  AND ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MY LATEST  :biggrin:
> 
> CHERRY 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: NICE PANCHO! 


AND WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW FELLAS!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the complements fellas :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> WELCOME ALL NEW MEMBERS  AND ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MY LATEST  :biggrin:
> 
> CHERRY 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> fuckin beatiful pancho looks like you shrunk cherry down and took it home :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

That's freakin' GORGEOUS!!! Terrific work on it!!!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas wish i could take the real one home :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Very nice Job....


----------



## Siim123

Dang I love it


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 22 2009, 01:08 PM~13075356
> *That's freakin' GORGEOUS!!! Terrific work on it!!!
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

FELLAS LETS GIVE *Tonioseven* A BID WELCOME INTO THE FAMILY ! 

HE'S NEW AROUND HERE BUT A LONG TIME BUILDER THAT I HAVE WATCHED GROW FOR YEARS ! HIS BUILDS ARE TOP NOTCH AND HE'S ONE OF THE STRONGEST BUILDERS ON AUTOMOTIVE FORUMS.COM ! HE'S BUILDS ARE VERY CLEAN AND SO IS HIS OUTLOOK ON BUILDING ! SO PLEASE GIVE HIM A WARM WELCOME !


----------



## undercoverimpala

Tonioseven Welcome to the M.C.B.A family brother....


----------



## [email protected]

congrats bro


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 23 2009, 02:09 PM~13087313
> *FELLAS  LETS  GIVE  Tonioseven A  BID  WELCOME  INTO  THE  FAMILY  !
> 
> HE'S  NEW AROUND  HERE  BUT  A  LONG TIME  BUILDER THAT  I  HAVE  WATCHED  GROW  FOR  YEARS !  HIS  BUILDS  ARE  TOP  NOTCH  AND  HE'S  ONE  OF  THE  STRONGEST  BUILDERS  ON  AUTOMOTIVE  FORUMS.COM !  HE'S  BUILDS  ARE  VERY  CLEAN  AND  SO  IS  HIS  OUTLOOK  ON  BUILDING !  SO  PLEASE  GIVE  HIM  A  WARM  WELCOME  !
> *


Welcome to the family homie!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 23 2009, 03:24 PM~13088139
> *Welcome to the family homie!!!!
> *


X 2 Welcome to all the new homies :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn that cherry 64 looks off the hook pancho :thumbsup:


:wave: and welcome to the new MCBA members :wave:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 23 2009, 04:25 PM~13087470
> *Tonioseven Welcome to the M.C.B.A family brother....
> *


X2 Welcome to the family. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I truly honored to be a member! Like Mini sez, I've been at it a while (too long! Started when I was 8. :cheesy: ) and even though I may go through lapes in building, I always come back  . I hope I can be a productive member of the Association and if there's anything I can do to help, holler out.  I gotta finish this Chevelle build for a guy on the BMX forum I go to, I'll be puttin' in some work! 









Oh, R.I.P. "Golden Sunset"; I'll rebuild it one day (anybody got a spare Monte kit? :biggrin: )


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the compliments everyone and welcome tonioseven


----------



## MARINATE

WELCOME FELLAS!.....GONNA GET BACK TO BUILDING AS SOON GET DONE MOVING :angry: ...ON THE OTHER HAND BEEN WORKING ON MY 1:1 SCALE, GETTING HER READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW HERE IN AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

The builds I see here are truly amazing! I remember way back in the day I could only dream scale lowriding would become this big and now you guys have blasted it into the stratosphere!! Anybody remember the Lowrider Magazine online gallery? Dang, I'm not sure I can keep up with you guys but I'm sure gonna have a ball tryin'!!  These builds are off the chain!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 23 2009, 09:54 PM~13090390
> *WELCOME FELLAS!.....GONNA GET BACK TO BUILDING AS SOON GET DONE MOVING :angry: ...ON THE OTHER HAND BEEN WORKING ON MY 1:1 SCALE, GETTING HER READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW HERE IN AZ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i love this whip eddie  shit is smooth as hell!


----------



## chris mineer

welcome to the fam all you new guys


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 23 2009, 03:54 PM~13090390
> *WELCOME FELLAS!.....GONNA GET BACK TO BUILDING AS SOON GET DONE MOVING :angry: ...ON THE OTHER HAND BEEN WORKING ON MY 1:1 SCALE, GETTING HER READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW HERE IN AZ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 

welcome all you new fuckers :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 23 2009, 07:09 PM~13090553
> *welcome to the fam all you new guys
> *


Have you ever been to a Cincinnati Auto Replicas meeting? I think we've met before.


----------



## darkside customs

WELCOME TONIOSEVEN!!! 
M.C.B.A JUST KEEPS GROWING , AND GROWING!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, I'm glad to be here! I got so many ideas in my head that my ish is spinnin'!!!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 23 2009, 11:23 PM~13091548
> *Have you ever been to a Cincinnati Auto Replicas meeting? I think we've met before.
> *


welcome man... are you from the cincy area?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 24 2009, 05:29 PM~13099027
> *welcome man... are you from the cincy area?
> *




who dey? :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2009, 05:33 PM~13099053
> *who dey? :biggrin:
> *


see now your comin around...lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 24 2009, 05:34 PM~13099065
> *see now your comin around...lol :biggrin:
> *



that was a question.................. who dey ?  


nobodys comin around them parts lol


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 24 2009, 02:29 PM~13099027
> *welcome man... are you from the cincy area?
> *


I lived there for almost fifteen years! I lived in North College Hill in my last couple of years there. I left in October of '06 to come down here & work. I used to go to Johnny's Toys in Greenhill's before they closed it down. If you saw any Import models in their display case, 99% chance it was mine. This one was stolen from their display case...

























:angry:


----------



## modeltech

love your builds bro!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks!  I just try to have fun with them to keep me away from the madness of the real world.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 24 2009, 05:26 PM~13099476
> *Thanks!  I just try to have fun with them to keep me away from the madness of the real world.
> *


LOL! GREAT WAY TO EXPLAIN MY SELF ASWELL !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 24 2009, 06:22 PM~13099450
> *love your builds bro!!!
> *




X-2................... they're just crazy clean.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THESE ARE FOR ALL MEMBERS ! 


















WHAT I DO IS SAVE THEM TO MY COMPUTER ! 
OPEN THEM WITH PAINT !
HIT THE IMAGA BUTTON
HIGHLIGHT THE CTRL +W KEY !
THEN ADJUST THE SETTING TO FIT YOUR BUILDS ! 

I USUALLY GOT TO 20X20 ! AND START FROM THERE !


----------



## undercoverimpala

thats bad ass mini ill put them on my rides.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 04:30 PM~13100123
> *THESE  ARE  FOR  ALL MEMBERS  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT  I  DO  IS  SAVE THEM  TO MY  COMPUTER !
> OPEN  THEM  WITH  PAINT !
> HIT  THE IMAGA  BUTTON
> HIGHLIGHT  THE  CTRL +W KEY  !
> THEN  ADJUST THE  SETTING  TO  FIT  YOUR  BUILDS !
> 
> I  USUALLY  GOT  TO  20X20 !  AND  START  FROM  THERE  !
> *


Right click save. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]

:0 looks good mini................ i wish i had a printer lol


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 24 2009, 06:21 PM~13099438
> *I lived there for almost fifteen years! I lived in North College Hill in my last couple of years there. I left in October of '06 to come down here & work. I used to go to Johnny's Toys in Greenhill's before they closed it down. If you saw any Import models in their display case, 99% chance it was mine. This one was stolen from their display case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *


i live 5 min from NCH, i had a couple low lows in that same case up at johnys. to bad they closed it a couple years back


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm waitin' on a few kits to show up from ebay (Caddy, Regal Grand National) but for now, here's my '66 "Altered States"...


----------



## rollindeep408

congats to all the new mcba members


----------



## Bos82

I am pretty sure I should be posting up my builds here as well now so here it goes. This is the cougar I just completed.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2009, 06:57 PM~13100398
> *:0  looks good mini................ i wish i had a printer lol
> *


WALMART HAS THE LEX MARK FOR $20.00


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 11:55 AM~13107019
> *WALMART    HAS  THE  LEX MARK  FOR $20.00
> *




:0  i might have to check into that come payday........... thanks bro


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 24 2009, 09:36 PM~13104154
> *congats to all the new mcba members
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*ALMOST DONE HOMIES* :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2009, 02:53 PM~13108509
> *ALMOST DONE HOMIES :biggrin:
> 
> *




thats serious :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2009, 11:54 AM~13108520
> *thats serious :biggrin:
> *


 x 100 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 25 2009, 12:38 AM~13104170
> *I am pretty sure I should be posting up my builds here as well now so here it goes. This is the cougar I just completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   I'd roll that!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2009, 01:53 PM~13108509
> *ALMOST DONE HOMIES :biggrin:
> 
> *


The action that you were trying to perform has failed.

Did you delete it or something?


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2009, 02:30 PM~13109871
> *    I'd roll that!!
> *


Thanks homie. Better watch for them popo's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 25 2009, 07:36 PM~13113387
> *Thanks homie. Better watch for them popo's!!! :biggrin:
> *


AND THE NOTORIOUS POTHOLES.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 08:55 AM~13107019
> *WALMART    HAS  THE  LEX MARK  FOR $20.00
> *


So does Big lots. They even have the HP too. Thats a dam good deal for 20 bucks.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 25 2009, 09:42 PM~13114167
> *AND THE NOTORIOUS POTHOLES.
> *



AAHHH Yes.... can't forget the potholes.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i think i got the motor detailed and ready to go ! 










tell me what you guys think !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :yes:


----------



## Bos82

I like it. Can I get a closeup of it? That is some lesson right there for all of us.


----------



## MKD904




----------



## Tonioseven

Hmmmm.... send it to me for closer inspection. You get the wheels yet?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 26 2009, 09:33 PM~13122645
> *Hmmmm.... send it to me for closer inspection. You get the wheels yet?
> *


not yet ! but i been on the watch ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 26 2009, 09:33 PM~13122641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good MKD ! Are those cross laced Photo etched wires ?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 06:26 PM~13122576
> *i think  i got the  motor  detailed  and  ready  to go !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me  what  you  guys  think  !
> *


LOOKS SICK BROTHER!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 07:37 PM~13122685
> *looks  good  MKD  !  Are  those  cross  laced  Photo etched  wires ?
> *


Pegasus MC's filed down with Herb Deeks...


----------



## Tonioseven

Dang, !!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 26 2009, 09:39 PM~13122717
> *Dang, !!!
> *


*X2*


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 10:26 PM~13122576
> *i think  i got the  motor  detailed  and  ready  to go !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me  what  you  guys  think  !
> *


that is sick man :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 09:26 PM~13122576
> *i think  i got the  motor  detailed  and  ready  to go !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me  what  you  guys  think  !
> *


thats bad ass dave cant wait to see her done


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 26 2009, 07:38 PM~13122703
> *Pegasus MC's filed down with Herb Deeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thems are some real nice rims :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY FELLAS I AM ABOUT TO START ANOTHER BUILD FOR THE CLUB ! I WOULD LIKE EVERYONE THAT HAS GOTTEN A GIFT FROM ANOTHER M.C.B.A. JOIN IN ON THIS ONE AND SHOW THE THANKS YOU HAVE FOR RECEIVING THAT GIFT ! 

ITS MENT FOR THE GIFTS ! NOT THE SALE'S OR THE TRADES BUT THE GIFTS ! 

SEVERAL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS HAVE GIVIEN ME GIFTS AND I KNOW OTHERS HAVE GOTTEN SOME TOO SO I THINK ITS TIME WE PUT THOSE GIFTS TO GOOD USE ! 

SO DOES THIS SOUND LIKE IT WOULD BE A GOOD CLUB BUILD ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 11:18 PM~13125740
> *HEY  FELLAS  I  AM  ABOUT  TO  START  ANOTHER  BUILD  FOR THE  CLUB !  I  WOULD  LIKE  EVERYONE  THAT  HAS  GOTTEN  A  GIFT  FROM  ANOTHER  M.C.B.A. JOIN  IN  ON  THIS  ONE  AND  SHOW  THE  THANKS  YOU  HAVE  FOR  RECEIVING  THAT  GIFT !
> 
> ITS  MENT  FOR THE  GIFTS !  NOT  THE  SALE'S  OR THE  TRADES  BUT THE  GIFTS !
> 
> SEVERAL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS  HAVE  GIVIEN  ME  GIFTS  AND  I KNOW OTHERS  HAVE GOTTEN  SOME  TOO  SO  I  THINK  ITS  TIME  WE  PUT THOSE  GIFTS  TO  GOOD  USE !
> 
> SO  DOES  THIS  SOUND  LIKE  IT  WOULD  BE  A GOOD  CLUB  BUILD ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## raystrey

Finished this one last night . enjoy

*Your Nightmare *




more in my thread


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful...


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 25 2009, 01:38 PM~13109931
> *The action that you were trying to perform has failed.
> 
> Did you delete it or something?
> *


should work now


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 27 2009, 12:47 PM~13127982
> *Finished this one last night . enjoy
> 
> Your Nightmare
> 
> 
> more in my thread
> *




:0 clean


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 27 2009, 11:48 AM~13127988
> *Beautiful...
> *


X10!!!


----------



## regalistic

raystray that caddie is clean has hell

roni loven that hummer :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

My first VW :biggrin: 

img]http://i479.photobucket.com/albums/rr154/808RIDAH/VDUBS/VW4.jpg[/img]


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 11:18 PM~13125740
> *HEY  FELLAS  I  AM  ABOUT  TO  START  ANOTHER  BUILD  FOR THE  CLUB !  I  WOULD  LIKE  EVERYONE  THAT  HAS  GOTTEN  A  GIFT  FROM  ANOTHER  M.C.B.A. JOIN  IN  ON  THIS  ONE  AND  SHOW  THE  THANKS  YOU  HAVE  FOR  RECEIVING  THAT  GIFT !
> 
> ITS  MENT  FOR THE  GIFTS !  NOT  THE  SALE'S  OR THE  TRADES  BUT THE  GIFTS !
> 
> SEVERAL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS  HAVE  GIVIEN  ME  GIFTS  AND  I KNOW OTHERS  HAVE GOTTEN  SOME  TOO  SO  I  THINK  ITS  TIME  WE  PUT THOSE  GIFTS  TO  GOOD  USE !
> 
> SO  DOES  THIS  SOUND  LIKE  IT  WOULD  BE  A GOOD  CLUB  BUILD ?
> *


HELL YEAH THAT DOES BRO! THEN I CAN STOP PROCRASTINATING AND START WORK ON THE 1/16 SCALE VAN SANTIAGO GAVE ME.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Mar 1 2009, 09:16 PM~13148191
> *My first VW  :biggrin:
> 
> img]http://i479.photobucket.com/albums/rr154/808RIDAH/VDUBS/VW4.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass bro


----------



## lowridermodels

SICK BUG!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Mar 1 2009, 11:34 PM~13150616-->
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Mar 2 2009, 06:54 AM~13151460
> *SICK BUG!
> *



Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 1 2009, 08:21 PM~13148245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like the color and it's clean build!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 07:26 PM~13122576
> *i think  i got the  motor  detailed  and  ready  to go !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me  what  you  guys  think  !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 That is a real nice motor mini.Lots of detail as well. :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Mar 1 2009, 05:16 PM~13148191
> *My first VW  :biggrin:
> 
> img]http://i479.photobucket.com/albums/rr154/808RIDAH/VDUBS/VW4.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick homie  gotta swing by your pad and check it out :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

rides look good homies


----------



## 408models

*HERES MY 75 ALL DONE**MORE PICS IN MY BUILDS TOPIC*


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 06:26 PM~13122576
> *i think  i got the  motor  detailed  and  ready  to go !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me  what  you  guys  think  !
> *


a mini , damn dog ! you got some really sharp detail there :thumbsup: you got any close up pics of the engine bay ?.......


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2009, 08:34 AM~13164280
> *HERES MY 75 ALL DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Clean Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2009, 11:34 AM~13164280
> *HERES MY 75 ALL DONEMORE PICS IN MY BUILDS TOPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  VERY NICE


----------



## lowridermodels

75 LOOKIN CLEAN CUT


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2009, 09:34 AM~13164280
> *HERES MY 75 ALL DONEMORE PICS IN MY BUILDS TOPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great ride, great pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2009, 09:34 AM~13164280
> *HERES MY 75 ALL DONEMORE PICS IN MY BUILDS TOPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this car and the colour :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THAT 75 CAPRICE LOOKS GOOD SMILEY !


----------



## 408models

thanks homies, just trying to knock out all my projects for the NNL


hey mini, i made a crap load of license plates . know gotta get them shrunk, thanks again


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2009, 11:34 AM~13164280
> *HERES MY 75 ALL DONEMORE PICS IN MY BUILDS TOPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's just bad as hell!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2009, 12:34 PM~13164280
> *HERES MY 75 ALL DONEMORE PICS IN MY BUILDS TOPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats fly ! nice whip


----------



## pancho1969

all the rides are lookin good fellas :thumbsup: .heres 2 more from me :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

very clean builds bro!! very nice!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 6 2009, 01:18 PM~13202134
> *very clean builds bro!! very nice!!
> *


x2


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 6 2009, 12:10 PM~13202058
> *all the rides are lookin good fellas  :thumbsup: .heres 2 more from me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Clean...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 6 2009, 03:10 PM~13202058
> *all the rides are lookin good fellas  :thumbsup: .heres 2 more from me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!! :0 :0 :0 Now _THAT'S_ what's up!!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD

:0 nice work


----------



## spikekid999

sick builds homies, i gotta finish up some of these projects now lol


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the complaments fellas


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHATS UP BROTHERS HOPE EVERYONE HEADED TO THE SHOW HAS BEEN DOING WELL ! 

LOOKING AT EVERYONES NEW PROJECTS AND BUILDS HAS HAD MY BRAIN RUNNIN IN SQUARES ALL DAY ! THEN I SEEN THE PINK BOMB FROM RAIDER PRIDE AND BUSTED OUT MY OWN 53 BELAIR ! 

*BROWN~EYE BOMBER *











STILL NEEDS SOME WORK ! I HAD BIG C OVER TODAY HELPING HIM WITH IDEAS AND GETTING READY TO SHOT SOME CLEAR IN THE MORNING AND THOUGHT I BUST THIS OUT AND WORK IT OVER TODAY! 

IT WILL BE CLEARED TOMMROW !


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2009, 01:35 AM~13206811
> *WHATS  UP  BROTHERS  HOPE  EVERYONE  HEADED  TO  THE  SHOW  HAS  BEEN  DOING  WELL !
> 
> LOOKING  AT  EVERYONES  NEW  PROJECTS  AND  BUILDS  HAS  HAD  MY  BRAIN  RUNNIN  IN  SQUARES  ALL DAY !  THEN  I  SEEN  THE  PINK  BOMB  FROM  RAIDER PRIDE  AND  BUSTED  OUT  MY  OWN  53 BELAIR !
> 
> BROWN~EYE BOMBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL  NEEDS  SOME  WORK !  I  HAD  BIG  C  OVER  TODAY  HELPING  HIM  WITH  IDEAS  AND  GETTING  READY  TO  SHOT  SOME  CLEAR  IN THE  MORNING  AND THOUGHT  I  BUST THIS  OUT  AND  WORK  IT  OVER  TODAY!
> 
> IT  WILL  BE  CLEARED  TOMMROW !
> *



Looks good like the color!!!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2009, 02:35 AM~13206811
> *WHATS  UP  BROTHERS  HOPE  EVERYONE  HEADED  TO  THE  SHOW  HAS  BEEN  DOING  WELL !
> 
> LOOKING  AT  EVERYONES  NEW  PROJECTS  AND  BUILDS  HAS  HAD  MY  BRAIN  RUNNIN  IN  SQUARES  ALL DAY !  THEN  I  SEEN  THE  PINK  BOMB  FROM  RAIDER PRIDE  AND  BUSTED  OUT  MY  OWN  53 BELAIR !
> 
> BROWN~EYE BOMBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL  NEEDS  SOME  WORK !  I  HAD  BIG  C  OVER  TODAY  HELPING  HIM  WITH  IDEAS  AND  GETTING  READY  TO  SHOT  SOME  CLEAR  IN THE  MORNING  AND THOUGHT  I  BUST THIS  OUT  AND  WORK  IT  OVER  TODAY!
> 
> IT  WILL  BE  CLEARED  TOMMROW !
> *


looks good mini.... how do you get your pen work so straight and bold. i been trying and cant tget that sucessful?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 11:35 PM~13206811
> *WHATS  UP  BROTHERS  HOPE  EVERYONE  HEADED  TO  THE  SHOW  HAS  BEEN  DOING  WELL !
> 
> LOOKING  AT  EVERYONES  NEW  PROJECTS  AND  BUILDS  HAS  HAD  MY  BRAIN  RUNNIN  IN  SQUARES  ALL DAY !  THEN  I  SEEN  THE  PINK  BOMB  FROM  RAIDER PRIDE  AND  BUSTED  OUT  MY  OWN  53 BELAIR !
> 
> BROWN~EYE BOMBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL  NEEDS  SOME  WORK !  I  HAD  BIG  C  OVER  TODAY  HELPING  HIM  WITH  IDEAS  AND  GETTING  READY  TO  SHOT  SOME  CLEAR  IN THE  MORNING  AND THOUGHT  I  BUST THIS  OUT  AND  WORK  IT  OVER  TODAY!
> 
> IT  WILL  BE  CLEARED  TOMMROW !
> *


Woow this will look GREAT when its cleared


----------



## AJ128

51


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 8 2009, 08:54 PM~13220422
> *51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The 51 is looking good AJ. O.G. gangster.  

And mini La BrownEyes look's like it's going to be one nice Bombita. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

DAM......MCBA IS GROWING BY NIGHT...DON'T SLEEP ON US :biggrin: I'LL BE BACK TO BUILDING IN A FEW WEEKS, HAD TO MOVE TO MOM'S CRIB TO SAVE FEDIA TO BUY MY OWN HOUSE :biggrin: ....FROM THE LOOKS OF IT CALI HOMIES WILL BE IN MY TOWN AGAIN  JUST LET ME KNOW AHEAD OF TIME, WE CAN MAKE A WEEKEND OUT IT!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GOT #4 FOR 2009 DONE ! 

*BROWN~EYE BOMBER *


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 12 2009, 10:26 AM~13259577
> *GOT  #4  FOR  2009  DONE !
> 
> BROWN~EYE BOMBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT build love that Continental kit
uffin:


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## MC562




----------



## youcantfademe

* # 5 for 09 32 ford highboy , box stock ,/w cut doors. a 80's nissan red, krylon suede interior .*


----------



## Mr Biggs

All these rides are looking good homie's. Keep up the good work.  
I got to get my ass in gear.


----------



## dodgerblue62

1939 4 dr. chevrolet deluxe......
































i still got a long way to go before im hangin with all the pro's but i will throw some fastballs once in awhile :biggrin: uffin: ........


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 13 2009, 12:12 AM~13267433
> *1939 4 dr. chevrolet deluxe......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still got a long way to go before im hangin with all the pro's but i will throw some fastballs once in awhile :biggrin:  uffin: ........
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

fuckin nice rides guys that bomb as sick and the monte's is killin it


----------



## 408models

ALL THE RIDES LOOK SIK HOMIES NICE WORK.


----------



## 408models

*HERE ARE SOME FINISHED RIDES, MORE PICS IN THE BUILD TOPICS OF EA. *


----------



## regalistic

nice builds


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2009, 01:20 PM~13270428
> *HERE ARE SOME FINISHED RIDES, MORE PICS IN THE BUILD TOPICS OF EA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






sick work bro


----------



## dodgerblue62

uffin: i like the way you get down lil homie , your detail is sweet :thumbsup: ...


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 13 2009, 02:12 PM~13272937
> *uffin: i like the way you get down lil homie , your detail is sweet  :thumbsup: ...
> *


X1000 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou

*builds yet.so here we go finally*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 13 2009, 08:07 PM~13274841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> builds yet.so here we go finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

MCBA holding it down as always uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WELL I GOT MY *#5* DONE FOR 2009 ! 

*BLUE DREAM *


----------



## Siim123

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Cool ride bro!


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 14 2009, 03:12 PM~13280968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looks bad as f**k


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2009, 10:13 AM~13279253
> *WELL I  GOT  MY  #5 DONE  FOR  2009  !
> 
> BLUE DREAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mademan

lots of nice stuff up in here!!
damn some of yall are on 5+ done for the year already.

I gotta huslte my ass and try to get a #1 done


----------



## darkside customs

#1 

REDRUM CUTLASS

































#2 

PINK PANDOMONIUM CADDY


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NICE CADDY PAN BIMBO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin: THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 14 2009, 02:12 PM~13280968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick.... :0


----------



## drnitrus

Thanks Homies!!


----------



## MC562




----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 18 2009, 08:24 AM~13314675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Luv the color on this 60.... nice werk homie!


----------



## stilldownivlife

X-2 :thumbsup: 
this thread makes me proud to be a member 



here is my latest 

barnfind 58


----------



## youcantfademe

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

stilldown love the flag your flying bro looks bad ass


----------



## stilldownivlife

thanks 
i just got photoshop so i was playin around a bit :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 17 2009, 11:48 AM~13304286
> *lots of nice stuff up in here!!
> damn some of yall are on 5+ done for the year already.
> 
> I gotta huslte my ass and try to get a #1 done
> *


X-2!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I GOT MORE PICS IN MY PROJECT THREAD!* :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 23 2009, 09:03 PM~13366553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: i like the color and that flake is popin!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 23 2009, 09:12 PM~13366658
> *:cheesy: i like the color and that flake is popin!!!
> *


THANK U SIR. TESTORS LIME PEARL & RAINBOW FLAKE.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 23 2009, 07:03 PM~13366553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great looking GTO.What kit is that?


----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 23 2009, 10:23 PM~13370046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




welcome back Kobe.......

looks nice......... :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 23 2009, 10:23 PM~13370046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good....glad to see you back...

HELLO, HELLO......!!


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 24 2009, 04:55 AM~13371757
> *welcome back Kobe.......
> 
> looks nice......... :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2009, 10:04 PM~13367354
> *Great looking GTO.What kit is that?
> *


AMT/ERTL


----------



## modeltech

nice rides homies!! here is my newest finished!!


----------



## darkside customs

THATS BAD ASS BRO!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2009, 04:59 PM~13377315
> *THATS BAD ASS BRO!!
> *


X-2 :0 All them rides are bad ass homie's. I got to finish the few that I have here.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 24 2009, 04:56 PM~13377286
> *nice rides homies!! here is my newest finished!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 65 is badass.....there is some crazy detail in every part of the build.......
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Finally got one finished for '09. Not my usual but it's somethin'.


----------



## BiggC

My latest build.


----------



## Bos82

Looks real clean homie. Great build!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HELL YEA BIG C THAT LOOKS GOOD !


----------



## AJ128

OG 41


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 25 2009, 06:44 PM~13390572
> *OG 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that turck look bad ass bro the plate looks good on the truck..... what do you think of a back frame with white or silver letters??????


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 25 2009, 07:58 PM~13390747
> *that turck look bad ass bro the plate looks good on the truck..... what do you think of a back frame with white or silver letters??????
> *


THAT WILL WORK . BOTH SOUND GOOD TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 25 2009, 07:01 PM~13390798
> *THAT WILL WORK . BOTH SOUND GOOD TO ME :biggrin:
> *


done ill have them done in a bit....


----------



## Bos82

Finished my chopper. This is number two down for the year for me.


----------



## lowridermodels

*ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR THE BIG BADD ASS MCBA FAMILIA!67' CAPRICE!*


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 30 2009, 03:18 PM~13434317
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR THE BIG BADD ASS MCBA FAMILIA!67' CAPRICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean , homie :thumbsup: . is that the one you got from twin ? looks good mark ....


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 30 2009, 02:21 PM~13434352
> *thats clean , homie  :thumbsup: . is that the one you got from twin ? looks good mark ....
> *



THANX MIKE...YUPP ITS THE 67 BODY FROM TWINN!


----------



## Bos82

Clean as hell homie. Looks great!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 25 2009, 08:25 PM~13389497
> *My latest build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum! We need some outside shots of that beauty!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GOT ANOTHER 1 DONE INTO THE FAMILY ! MY #6 FOR 2009 !

*PLUM WHORE *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2009, 12:51 AM~13450993
> *GOT  ANOTHER  1  DONE  INTO  THE  FAMILY  !  MY  #6  FOR  2009  !
> 
> PLUM  WHORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REAL LIKEDEDED IT!!!! GREAT WORK MINI!!


----------



## lowridermodels

*ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR THE BIG BAD ASS MCBA!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

not bad lookin mark ! How was the casting !


----------



## BiggC




----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 31 2009, 11:51 PM~13450993
> *GOT  ANOTHER  1  DONE  INTO  THE  FAMILY  !  MY  #6  FOR  2009  !
> 
> PLUM  WHORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass mini :thumbsup: great build as always bro , keep throwin that plastic together homie . your work is so real  .....


----------



## Mr Biggs

Putting it down my brother's. It's a whole new game now. :0 Big C that mustang looked real when I first seen it.  And mini that Cadillac is bad ass.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 3 2009, 06:52 PM~13480034
> *Putting it down my brother's. It's a whole new game now.  :0  Big C that mustang looked real when I first seen it.  And mini that Cadillac is bad ass.
> *


x-2 :0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 25 2009, 07:44 PM~13390572
> *OG 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what im talkin about n it has a safari windshield.siiiiiiiiiiick :thumbsup: 
i got hella bombs to build n im laggin cuz im too lazy to do the visor n skirts :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 4 2009, 08:15 AM~13482042
> *thats what im talkin about n it has a safari windshield.siiiiiiiiiiick :thumbsup:
> i got hella bombs to build n im laggin cuz im too lazy to do the visor n skirts :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO. I HEAR YOU ON THAT LAZY PART. BUT WE GOTTA REPRESENT THE TEAM HOMIE. JUST KEEP DOIN WHAT YOUR DOIN HOMIE. YOU NORTHERN HOMIES GOT SOME NICE BUILDS.


----------



## DEUCES76

truck looks sick and great color combo on that truck homie


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 4 2009, 06:20 PM~13484637
> *truck looks sick and great color combo on that truck homie
> *


THANKS DEUCES


----------



## rollindeep408

m.c.b.a gettin down up in here sick ass builds love that 41 gangster as fuck


----------



## pancho1969

BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS !

HERES MY LATEST


----------



## lowridermodels

Pancho....that impy is sick...hope to see it at the show tommorow!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> My latest build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE 'STANG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY O.G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLUM WHORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> NICE AS USUAL. *
Click to expand...


----------



## a408nutforyou

*thought id do something different........*


----------



## Tonioseven

That is bad as hell (meant in a good way)!!  I would love to see some outside shots of it!!


----------



## OneLowBull

damm that bitch is sick


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 31 2009, 11:51 PM~13450993
> *GOT  ANOTHER  1  DONE  INTO  THE  FAMILY  !  MY  #6  FOR  2009  !
> 
> PLUM  WHORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I totally like this one!! Complete with driver figure. sets it off!! Great job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 5 2009, 07:07 PM~13491160
> *thought id do something different........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PLAIN SICK!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus

DAMN!!!!!

That is crazy 408!

Great work!! :0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou

thanx


----------



## RaiderPride

that's some sick paint and stripping on the Caddy.........


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 5 2009, 10:07 PM~13491160
> *thought id do something different........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN!!!!! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 5 2009, 10:07 PM~13491160
> *thought id do something different........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





another sick build! :biggrin: 



killer work bro


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DAMN FELLAS 09 IS DOING GOOD FOR THE BROTHERS I SEE ! YOU ALL GUYS ARE DOING GREAT THINGS !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 6 2009, 11:56 AM~13496771
> *that's some sick paint and stripping on the Caddy.........
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999

finally got the 1 and only 5th ave done :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

really dope bro it came out just like the real thing !!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 5 2009, 08:07 PM~13491160
> *thought id do something different........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin johny you always find a way to step outside the box and build something incredible homie that is why you are one of the greatest builders ive ever known and im glad to have gone against you and lost hella times lol one day il be on your level i just gota figure out how to steel one of your models lmao j/p


----------



## lowridermodels

SOME SICK RIDES IN HERE FELLAS..BUT IM DIGGIN THAT 5TH AVE!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Apr 8 2009, 12:29 AM~13513924-->
> 
> 
> 
> really dope bro it came out just like the real thing !!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Apr 8 2009, 01:29 AM~13514523
> *SOME SICK RIDES IN HERE FELLAS..BUT IM DIGGIN THAT 5TH AVE!
> *


thanks homies


----------



## AJ128

ONE MORE FOR THE TEAM


----------



## Bos82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562




----------



## modelsbyroni

THATS A SWEET ASS JOB U DID SPIKE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 9 2009, 02:33 PM~13530563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*NOW THATS WHAT I CALL FUGGIN SWEET!*


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie 

thats a badass 49 ford MC562


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 9 2009, 09:09 PM~13532567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks real good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## lowridermodels

THATS A SUPERB CHEVY THERE QUAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

SOME BAD ASS RIDES IN HERE!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 9 2009, 05:33 PM~13530563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work i am diggin this piece


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 9 2009, 11:11 PM~13535515
> *nice work i am diggin this piece
> *


x2 man, very nice!


----------



## RaiderPride

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Builds are looking good fellas


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I FORGOT TO ADD THIS TO THE FAMILY ALBUM !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 9 2009, 05:33 PM~13530563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2009, 08:19 PM~13577387
> *I  FORGOT  TO  ADD  THIS  TO  THE  FAMILY  ALBUM !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love it!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2009, 08:19 PM~13577387
> *I  FORGOT  TO  ADD  THIS  TO  THE  FAMILY  ALBUM !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats a sexy beast


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

more build up pics in my display topic plus its posted up in my auction block witch is still good til tommrow at midnite !


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 21 2009, 04:46 PM~13648321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice trucks homie :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

yo chris where the wheels on the daullie come from ! PLEASE LET ME KNOW !


----------



## chris mineer

pm you


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BEEN WAITING FOR THIS FOR A WHILE!! HERE'S MY 1/16TH SCALE LOW ROD "FINISHED" :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 5 2009, 04:07 PM~13491160
> *thought id do something different........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mind of a madman :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 21 2009, 08:34 PM~13651529
> *BEEN WAITING FOR THIS FOR A WHILE!! HERE'S MY 1/16TH SCALE LOW ROD "FINISHED" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy shit homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 22 2009, 12:48 AM~13651640
> *crazy shit homie
> *


THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 22 2009, 12:34 AM~13651529
> *BEEN WAITING FOR THIS FOR A WHILE!! HERE'S MY 1/16TH SCALE LOW ROD "FINISHED" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :0 :worship: :0 :worship: :0 :worship: :0 :worship: :0 :worship: :0 :worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 7 2009, 11:20 PM~13514457
> *fuckin johny you always find a way to step outside the box and build something incredible homie that is why you are one of the greatest builders ive ever known and im glad to have gone against you and lost hella times lol one day il be on your level i just gota figure out how to steel one of your models lmao j/p
> *


i appreciate that comment Evan.we both came along way and are still learning from the big Dawgs especially up in here.we all have a talent to and to bring to the table for 1 another....back in the days everything was a secret to how to do things but its all different now cause we all are trying to keep what we love doing alive.we are the dying breed.....so its up to all of us to keep our building going and help support what little vendors,stores,and online stores above water and keep them from sinking in this hardtime.  

i owe alot to you bro.big time.your a true homie.you take chances on bending over backwards on helping someone out.and we appreciate that. :thumbsup: :worship: 


thank you bigboy. a408nut :nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 22 2009, 09:47 AM~13653424
> *i appreciate that comment  Evan.we both came along way and are still learning from the big Dawgs especially up in here.we all have a talent to and to bring to the table for 1 another....back in the days everything was a secret to how to do things but its all different now cause we all are trying to keep what we love doing alive.we are the dying bread.....so its up to all of us to keep our building going and help support what little vendors,stores,and online stores above water and keep them from sinking in this hardtime.
> 
> i owe alot to you bro.big time.your a true homie.you take chances on bending over backwards on helping someone out.and we appreciate that. :thumbsup:  :worship:
> thank you bigboy. a408nut :nicoderm:
> *


good words right here ! 

I also do what i can for the builders that live around me ! Its what needs to be done to keep this a growing hobby ! Keeping shit hiden just kills the wants to keep it growin !


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2009, 10:29 AM~13655013
> *good  words  right  here  !
> 
> I  also  do  what  i  can  for  the  builders  that  live  around  me  !  Its  what  needs  to be  done    to  keep  this  a  growing  hobby !  Keeping  shit hiden  just  kills  the  wants  to  keep  it  growin !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 22 2009, 06:47 AM~13653424
> *i appreciate that comment  Evan.we both came along way and are still learning from the big Dawgs especially up in here.we all have a talent to and to bring to the table for 1 another....back in the days everything was a secret to how to do things but its all different now cause we all are trying to keep what we love doing alive.we are the dying breed.....so its up to all of us to keep our building going and help support what little vendors,stores,and online stores above water and keep them from sinking in this hardtime.
> 
> i owe alot to you bro.big time.your a true homie.you take chances on bending over backwards on helping someone out.and we appreciate that. :thumbsup:  :worship:
> thank you bigboy. a408nut :nicoderm:
> *


I SEE A BIG BEAR HUG AT OUR NEXT MEETTING AL SHARPTIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 22 2009, 03:38 PM~13658240
> *I SEE A BIG BEAR HUG AT OUR NEXT MEETTING AL SHARPTIN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: watch it boo boo bear u might get a hug too :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 22 2009, 08:47 AM~13653424
> *i appreciate that comment  Evan.we both came along way and are still learning from the big Dawgs especially up in here.we all have a talent to and to bring to the table for 1 another....back in the days everything was a secret to how to do things but its all different now cause we all are trying to keep what we love doing alive.we are the dying breed.....so its up to all of us to keep our building going and help support what little vendors,stores,and online stores above water and keep them from sinking in this hardtime.
> 
> i owe alot to you bro.big time.your a true homie.you take chances on bending over backwards on helping someone out.and we appreciate that. :thumbsup:  :worship:
> thank you bigboy. a408nut :nicoderm:
> *





leave it to you to take what i said and gay it all up thanks alot **** .agread you got alot better taking all of smiley, and biggs, and others ideas :roflmao: 



















































j/p homie you know i had to get you back :biggrin: 

now go stimulate the model economy


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 22 2009, 07:54 PM~13660986
> *leave it to you to take what i said and gay it all up thanks alot **** .agread you got alot better taking all of smiley, and biggs, and others ideas  :roflmao:
> j/p homie you know i had to get you back  :biggrin:
> 
> now go stimulate the model economy
> *


see now u got it twistd with the **** thing. :roflmao: :roflmao: i said bending over backwards n helping out the homies .not bending u over n letn the homies help themselves. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




















:biggrin: i had to get you back queer :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

More pics of it in my topic.


----------



## Bos82

Looks really clean dawg. Great Build!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## Bos82

Sick dawg!!!! That is simply a work of art. Nice job Big Man!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 3 2009, 09:43 PM~13773193
> *Sick dawg!!!! That is simply a work of art. Nice job Big Man!!!!!
> *


THANKS BOSS.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 3 2009, 07:42 PM~13773175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







tight bro!! just beautiful!!! :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 26 2009, 05:14 PM~13695405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of it in my topic.
> *


TIGHT lookin'ride!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 4 2009, 05:38 AM~13777011
> *tight bro!! just beautiful!!!  :0
> *


x2!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by modeltech+May 4 2009, 08:38 AM~13777011-->
> 
> 
> 
> tight bro!! just beautiful!!!  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@May 4 2009, 08:49 AM~13777054
> *x2!
> *


  THANKS, FELLAS.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 3 2009, 08:42 PM~13773175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I'm diggin' the flames, very nice work!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Apr 26 2009, 07:20 PM~13695440-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really clean dawg. Great Build!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@May 4 2009, 07:44 AM~13777023
> *TIGHT lookin'ride!
> *


Thanks guys!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Apr 26 2009, 05:14 PM~13695405-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of it in my topic.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-modelsbyroni_@May 3 2009, 06:42 PM~13773175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



2 Sick ass rides right here Clean job guys


----------



## Tonioseven

All of y'all put in some hellified work on these sweet-ass rides!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 4 2009, 07:01 PM~13784385
> *All of y'all put in some hellified work on these sweet-ass rides!!!
> *


X2000


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 26 2009, 07:14 PM~13695405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of it in my topic.
> *


So realistic!


----------



## raystrey

latest build



you can see more here in my thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=340531&st=320


----------



## BODINE

ALL RIDES LOOKING GOOD !!!


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## ElRafa

BADASS


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 8 2009, 10:59 PM~13832448
> *   BADASS
> *


X2


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## regalistic




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 8 2009, 12:52 PM~13826777
> *latest build
> 
> 
> 
> you can see more here in my thread
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=340531&st=320
> *


Man that OG bomb is badd ass!!!


----------



## caddionly

> latest build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice  :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 3 2009, 03:42 PM~13773175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn sick work homie


----------



## lowridermodels

THEIR ALL FIRME HOMIEZ!


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 3 2009, 06:42 PM~13773175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tha flames and color on this one are GREAT


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+May 9 2009, 04:29 PM~13837495-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn sick work homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@May 10 2009, 07:14 PM~13845391
> *Tha flames and color on this one are GREAT
> *


  THANKS FELLAS.


----------



## a408nutforyou

:wave: what up my brothas


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

NICE RIDES EVERYONE! ALL OF THEM ARE CLEAN!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

Heres my latest


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 10 2009, 08:05 PM~13846573
> *Heres my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


B E A UTIFULL!!! SWEET CADDY MAIN!!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 nice caddy doc


----------



## lowridermodels

that caddy is sick!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 10 2009, 07:05 PM~13846573
> *Heres my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaamn very nice! thats the lac called "sunny-d-lite" from goodtimes c.c.?


----------



## mademan

just finished "GUN METAL GANGSTER" off tonight, my camera batts died, so ill have to take engine/trunk pics tomoro when I pick up more batts.









































overall im happy with how it came out. Really my first finished model in a long time. Ive been going through some crazy shit here, and havent wanted to work on anything..... or do anything at all.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 10 2009, 09:17 PM~13847999
> *just finished "GUN METAL GANGSTER" off tonight, my camera batts died, so ill have to take engine/trunk pics tomoro when I pick up more batts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overall im happy with how it came out. Really my first finished model in a long time. Ive been going through some crazy shit here, and havent wanted to work on anything..... or do anything at all.
> *


Hell yeah, that is BADASS!!!!!


----------



## Bos82

Looks great Made!!!! Glad to have you back at the table and building yet another sick ride!!!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+May 10 2009, 09:09 PM~13846622-->
> 
> 
> 
> B E A UTIFULL!!! SWEET CADDY MAIN!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@May 10 2009, 09:56 PM~13847156
> *:0  :0  nice caddy doc
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 10:02 PM~13847244
> *that caddy is sick!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@May 10 2009, 10:47 PM~13847695
> *daaaamn very nice! thats the lac called "sunny-d-lite" from goodtimes c.c.?
> *


thanks homies!
Its a sunny-d look a like :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 10 2009, 07:05 PM~13846573
> *Heres my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: bad as f#*k


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 10 2009, 08:05 PM~13846573
> *Heres my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin bad ass looks like the ride that was originally from royals las vegas


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 10 2009, 10:05 PM~13846573
> *Heres my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the brightness


----------



## PINK86REGAL

nomad done....
































......


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 3 2009, 05:42 PM~13773175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THAT!!!
where did you get that continental kit?


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2009, 09:13 PM~13901775
> *nomad done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 15 2009, 09:34 PM~13901961
> *SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK :thumbsup:
> *


thanx alot homie :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

I can't believe I forgot to post my '95 Monte Carlo up in here,


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 17 2009, 08:59 PM~13914679
> *I can't believe I forgot to post my '95 Monte Carlo up in here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 17 2009, 07:59 PM~13914679
> *I can't believe I forgot to post my '95 Monte Carlo up in here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pokey id mash that shit as a daily if it was a 1:1 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

quick little 2 day build


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+May 16 2009, 12:27 AM~13901909-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THAT!!!
> where did you get that continental kit?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOWRIDER MODELS MARKY MARK
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@May 18 2009, 01:36 AM~13916884
> *quick little 2 day build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE PIN WORK .


----------



## PINK86REGAL

might aswell post it here also..........  
heres the ls done pics......


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 19 2009, 05:54 PM~13936882
> *might aswell post it here also..........
> heres the ls done pics......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick man


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx


----------



## pancho1969

BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup: 

HERES MY LATEST


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2009, 05:10 PM~13938497
> *BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MY LATEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh damn, that is NICE! :0


----------



## ElRafa

DAYMN Everyone is puttin it down


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13938497
> *BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MY LATEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! THIS IS WICKED CARNAL!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13938497
> *BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MY LATEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I WET MYSELF :yes: hno:  :happysad: :around:


----------



## [email protected]

some fly ass shieeeeeet fellas


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 20 2009, 12:41 AM~13943608
> *DAMN I WET MYSELF  :yes:  hno:    :happysad:  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> might aswell post it here also..........
> heres the ls done pics......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a bad LS homie! love the graphics!


----------



## MKD904

Once again Pink.....OUT DID YOURSELF....beautiful paint job...

Pancho, 50's my fav. truck....love how you did this one up.

Keep um coming guys.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> might aswell post it here also..........
> heres the ls done pics......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a bad LS homie! love the graphics!
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: thanx alot for comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Pink.....OUT DID YOURSELF....beautiful paint job...
> 
> Pancho, 50's my fav. truck....love how you did this one up.
> 
> Keep um coming guys.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: i appreciate that alot mk! im trien to get better at it
Click to expand...


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2009, 05:10 PM~13938497
> *BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MY LATEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn loco ,you got down on this ,looks really clean :thumbsup: .
what color is that ? also how come you cut so high up on the bottom of the door ?


----------



## pancho1969

THNKS MK AND BLUE :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 20 2009, 08:52 AM~13946277
> *damn loco ,you got down on this ,looks really clean  :thumbsup: .
> what color is that ? also how come you cut so high up on the bottom of the door ?
> *


THE COLOR IS PAVO PURPLE WITH A COUPLE COATS OF CANDY PURPLE ON TOP .
I CUT THE DOOR HIGHER TO GIVE IT A CUSTOME LOOK ( AND IT MADE IT EASIER TO DO THE JAMBS :biggrin: )


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn fellas ! You guys are putting in some great work ! It also looks like a great year for shows for alot of the M.C.B.A. brothers to hang out and chill at !


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 20 2009, 10:57 AM~13946951
> *THNKS MK AND BLUE  :biggrin:
> THE COLOR IS PAVO PURPLE WITH A COUPLE COATS OF CANDY PURPLE ON TOP .
> I CUT THE DOOR HIGHER TO GIVE IT A CUSTOME LOOK ( AND IT MADE IT EASIER TO DO THE JAMBS  :biggrin: )
> *


Cheater......the jambs on that truck are a little harder than you'd expect.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 17 2009, 10:36 PM~13916884
> *quick little 2 day build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im loving the 2 tone


----------



## a408nutforyou

everyones builds are lookin sick as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 20 2009, 10:55 AM~13947481
> *Cheater......the jambs on that truck are a little harder than you'd expect.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Guess i'll add mine 2 the mix too....


----------



## Models IV Life

HOW MUCH FOR THAT LECAB SMALLZ??????..LOL. J/K. SICK AS FUCK BRO!!


----------



## lowridermodels

*I GOT ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA...58 IMPALA WAGON 2 DOOR...MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!*


----------



## pancho1969

^^ :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

DAMN THAT LECAB IS CLEAN :thumbsup: :yes:

58 is looking good lowridermodels but you need a better camera to capture it :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 20 2009, 04:25 PM~13949630
> *I GOT ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA...58 IMPALA WAGON 2 DOOR...MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Couple more 4 the team......


----------



## [email protected]

^^^^ thats serious


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 24 2009, 02:21 PM~13099438
> *I lived there for almost fifteen years! I lived in North College Hill in my last couple of years there. I left in October of '06 to come down here & work. I used to go to Johnny's Toys in Greenhill's before they closed it down. If you saw any Import models in their display case, 99% chance it was mine. This one was stolen from their display case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *




this is really nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 04:07 PM~13019999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes there is one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice roof!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 9 2009, 05:33 PM~13530563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this is very nice! clean as hell, great styling!


----------



## MC562

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## INTHABLOOD

scratch built for minitruckin mag contest it has 26" wheels ferrari enzo engine and 4 screens and 2 10's :biggrin: 



































vote 4 it  
http://www.minitruckinweb.com/webonly/0518...nd_2/index.html


----------



## lowridermodels

^^NICE^^


----------



## Mr Biggs

Daaaam all these rides are real clean my brothers. I got to get my ass in gear and start adding some rides here. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 11:17 PM~13975382
> *Daaaam all these rides are real clean my brothers. I got to get my ass in gear and start adding some rides here.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 


heres what im building lol












EVERYTHING PACKED UP TILL I FINISH MY MODEL ROOM/ WORKSHOP


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 22 2009, 11:39 PM~13975891
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> heres what im building lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING PACKED UP TILL I FINISH MY MODEL ROOM/ WORKSHOP
> *


Looks like a nice start bro. Our shop is 80% clean. Once all the stuff is out we will start the woodwork mud and tile. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 23 2009, 12:45 AM~13975918
> *Looks like a nice start bro. Our shop is 80% clean. Once all the stuff is out we will start the woodwork mud and tile. :biggrin:
> *


I think im going with the wood floor , a light natural wood color i hope :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

them concrete nails are a bish to get in there


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 24 2009, 12:32 AM~13981904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 23 2009, 10:32 PM~13981904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This Rig is crazy bro. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 22 2009, 08:50 PM~13975946
> *them concrete nails are a bish to get in there
> *


use tapcon screws and a hammer drill homie


----------



## chris mineer

thanks biggs , Tonioseven


----------



## MC562




----------



## pancho1969

^^ :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

THAT 67 IS SWEEET MC562 :0 
I'M FEELIN' THE AERODYNE, CHRIS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

damn ulises that 67 vert is sick as can be!


----------



## COAST2COAST

that 67 and that rig issick as fawk !


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 24 2009, 07:32 AM~13981904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! :0 :0
Did you stole these rims from some donk?? :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

.


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 25 2009, 01:28 PM~13992136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


very sweet!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 25 2009, 06:36 PM~13992631
> *very sweet!
> *


THANKS. ITS A REBUILD FROM 1989. BEFORE PIX IN MY THREAD.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

my toyota ae86


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 25 2009, 12:18 PM~13991153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wooooowwww.... that's looking good


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 25 2009, 04:28 PM~13992136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 25 2009, 02:18 PM~13991153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












This is bad as hell!!!


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## MARINATE

WANT TO WELCOME CALAVERAS73 TO THE M.C.B.A FAMILY.......... :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2009, 06:13 PM~14030107
> *WANT TO WELCOME CALAVERAS73 TO THE M.C.B.A FAMILY.......... :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME HOMIE


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2009, 06:13 PM~14030107
> *WANT TO WELCOME CALAVERAS73 TO THE M.C.B.A FAMILY.......... :biggrin:
> *


Welcome Homie!!!! Glad to have ya in the fam.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2009, 06:13 PM~14030107
> *WANT TO WELCOME CALAVERAS73 TO THE M.C.B.A FAMILY.......... :biggrin:
> *


We gettin bigger :biggrin: Welcome homie!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 26 2009, 06:52 PM~14006136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is bad as hell!!!
> *


x2


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2009, 06:13 PM~14030107
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BRO!</span>*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2009, 07:13 PM~14030107
> *WELCOME *


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 29 2009, 01:05 AM~14034070
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BRO!</span>
> *





X2 WELCOME A BOARED :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 10 2009, 08:05 PM~13846573
> *Heres my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man homie thats clean do you wanna sell it lmk


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 29 2009, 02:22 AM~14034212
> *X2 WELCOME A BOARED :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## lowridermodels

Welcome to la familia homie! Viva la mcba!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

wusup fellas i really like the way u guys build ur models i havent done this for a while jus gettin back into it i used 2 own a mcc club back in texas i stay in miami now i got a bunch of projects 2 do jus wanted 2 see wut yall think :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@May 29 2009, 10:11 AM~14036565
> *wusup fellas i really like the way u guys build ur models i havent done this for a while jus gettin back into it i used 2 own a mcc club back in texas i stay in miami now i got a bunch of projects 2 do jus wanted 2 see wut yall think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 moe u fuck with these also? that rivi looks nice!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2009, 01:13 PM~14036600
> *:0  moe u fuck with these also? that rivi looks nice!!
> *


yup yup but on da down low :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

THEM RIDES ARE SWEET!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

sum more pics i gotta bmf sum of these but i think ima buy new kits and do em over fuk it :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Nice work!


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2009, 06:13 PM~14030107
> *WANT TO WELCOME CALAVERAS73 TO THE M.C.B.A FAMILY.......... :biggrin:
> *


THANX CARNAL PROUD TO BE PART OF .....M.C.B.A....FAMILY


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@May 28 2009, 06:15 PM~14030124
> *WELCOME HOMIE
> *


 THANK YOU HOMIE


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 28 2009, 06:17 PM~14030155
> *Welcome Homie!!!! Glad to have ya in the fam.
> *


THANK YOU BRO


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 28 2009, 07:03 PM~14030595
> *We gettin bigger  :biggrin: Welcome homie!!
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE ...M.C.B.A..... TO THE FULLEST


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 29 2009, 01:05 AM~14034070
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BRO!</span>
> *


THANK YOU BRO


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 29 2009, 01:08 AM~14034077
> *WELCOME
> *


THANK YOU BRO


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 29 2009, 02:22 AM~14034212
> *X2 WELCOME A BOARED :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU BRO


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 29 2009, 08:49 AM~14035672
> *Welcome to la familia homie! Viva la mcba!
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE PURO .....M.C.B.A......


----------



## calaveras73

THANX TO ALL THE ...M.C.B.A... FAMILY


----------



## BiggC

Welcome to the Family Calaveras73!!!


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 29 2009, 01:33 PM~14038427
> *Welcome to the Family Calaveras73!!!
> *


THANK YOU BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs

Welcome to the family bro. I also want to welcome c man to the family. :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 29 2009, 09:40 PM~14042819
> *Welcome to the family bro. I also want to welcome c man to the family.  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Mr.Biggs ....M.C.B.A... FO LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 29 2009, 09:44 PM~14042877
> *Thank you Mr.Biggs  ....M.C.B.A...  FO LIFE :biggrin:
> *


  You got it bro.


----------



## MKD904

My Newest


----------



## ElRafa

WELCOME C man. And MK that is a sick ass 61


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2009, 07:13 PM~14030107
> *WANT TO WELCOME CALAVERAS73 TO THE M.C.B.A FAMILY.......... :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME BROTHER!!


----------



## calaveras73

welcome C man


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 29 2009, 09:49 PM~14042974
> *welcome C man
> *


x2


----------



## Bos82

Welcome to the Fam C man!!!!! Congrats man!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

WELCOME C MAN AND CALAVERAS!!


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 29 2009, 09:49 PM~14042969
> *WELCOME BROTHER!!
> *


 Thank you bro


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2009, 08:13 PM~14030107
> *WANT TO WELCOME CALAVERAS73 TO THE M.C.B.A FAMILY.......... :biggrin:
> *


HELLZ yeah!!! Welcome homie!!!


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 29 2009, 09:52 PM~14043029
> *HELLZ yeah!!! Welcome homie!!!
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2009, 11:46 PM~14042911
> *My Newest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I _love_ it!!! You should call it "Game _*OVA*_!!!"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2009, 06:46 PM~14042911
> *My Newest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always sick work homie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 25 2009, 01:18 PM~13991153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucking sickkkkkkkkkkk bro very clean love the grill 




also welcome to the family guys


----------



## betoscustoms

I would like to welcome Kirby to one of the greatest family. M.C.B.A


----------



## betoscustoms

The family keeps growing with great people.

I also would like to welcome importmadness to the family.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 30 2009, 07:23 PM~14048847
> *I would like to welcome Kirby to one of the greatest family. M.C.B.A
> *


Welcome to the family Kirby!!!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 30 2009, 07:25 PM~14048865
> *The family keeps growing with great people.
> 
> I also would like to welcome importmadness to the family.
> *


Welcome to the Family Importmadness!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY KIRBY AND IMPORTMADNESS


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## calaveras73

welcome to the family importmadness n kirby


----------



## ElRafa

:biggrin: Welcome Kirby and Importmadness


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 30 2009, 07:25 PM~14048865
> *The family keeps growing with great people.
> 
> I also would like to welcome importmadness to the family.
> *



welcome guys world wide :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 30 2009, 11:27 PM~14050651
> *welcome guys world wide :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 25 2009, 11:18 AM~13991153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, like how you did the console and switch panel. looks like you can actually jump in and go for a ride.....SHOTGUN!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Thank you guys! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

welcome to the fam fellas :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Congrats to all the new members of MCBA. 

Calaveras73
C man
Kirby 
importmadness


----------



## Kirby

Thanks, i just posted alot of my newer builds in this thread. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479637


----------



## rollindeep408

aww my favorite page 408 :biggrin: congrats guys


----------



## youcantfademe

* ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 31 2009, 04:08 PM~14054624
> *aww my favorite page 408 :biggrin:  congrats guys
> *


is that 4 me or Smilie?or both :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

thanks alot it is a honor to be apart of this club...i will be postin up some of my new builds soon..


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 2 2009, 12:40 AM~14069698
> *thanks alot it is a honor to be apart of this club...i will be postin up some of my new builds soon..
> *


Welcome to MCBA man. I think I missed a congrats for you homie!!!! my bad dawg!!! Welcome to the Fam. I see your in AZ too. I think we are going to have to get an AZ meeting together sometime this summer. Little painting and BBQ.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 2 2009, 11:06 AM~14071171
> *Welcome to MCBA man. I think I missed a congrats for you homie!!!! my bad dawg!!! Welcome to the Fam. I see your in AZ too. I think we are going to have to get an AZ meeting together sometime this summer. Little painting and BBQ.
> *


Just let me know when and I will take a drive out there.  :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Jun 2 2009, 11:06 AM~14071171-->
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to MCBA man. I think I missed a congrats for you homie!!!! my bad dawg!!! Welcome to the Fam. I see your in AZ too. I think we are going to have to get an AZ meeting together sometime this summer. Little painting and BBQ.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 01:06 PM~14072211
> *Just let me know when and I will take a drive out there.   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 01:06 PM~14072211
> *Just let me know when and I will take a drive out there.   :biggrin:
> *


I would like to get at least one more event out here. Even if it is a weekend of workin on some builds, beers, dranks, and food. That would be sick. Maybe when it cools down a bit though. I am friggin roastin out in this biatch.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 1 2009, 07:11 AM~14059629
> *is that 4 me or Smilie?or both :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: are you serious? :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 2 2009, 10:59 PM~14079310
> *I would like to get at least one more event out here. Even if it is a weekend of workin on some builds, beers, dranks, and food. That would be sick. Maybe when it cools down a bit though. I am friggin roastin out in this biatch.
> *



how far are u from lake havasu city az?


----------



## regalistic

anyone got a hi-res imaige of the club logo?


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 2 2009, 10:59 PM~14079310
> *I would like to get at least one more event out here. Even if it is a weekend of workin on some builds, beers, dranks, and food. That would be sick. Maybe when it cools down a bit though. I am friggin roastin out in this biatch.
> *


that would be coo homie even Mr.Biggs said he would take a drive out here, only we should let it cool down a bit cuz DAMM its f*#&% hot


----------



## 408models

*HAAA THE 408 PAGE LOL* :biggrin: 

*JAPAN 64 DONE*


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2009, 01:51 PM~14084381
> *HAAA THE 408 PAGE LOL :biggrin:
> 
> JAPAN 64 DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the Red & Black


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 3 2009, 07:30 AM~14081102
> *how far are u from lake havasu city az?
> *


not sure a... maybe a couple hours... i think


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 3 2009, 11:15 AM~14082922
> *that would be coo homie even Mr.Biggs said he would take a drive out here, only we should let it cool down a bit cuz  DAMM its f*#&% hot
> *


We will wait a bit and then get somethin together man. I will let everyone know whats crackin.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2009, 01:51 PM~14084381
> *HAAA THE 408 PAGE LOL :biggrin:
> 
> JAPAN 64 DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That whip is sick. I would roll in that bad boy everywhere. Great job man.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'd like to welcome the homie *D.L.O.Styles *to the family.....


----------



## Bos82

D.L.O. Styles.... Welcome dawg. Glad to have you in M.C.B.A.


----------



## BiggC

Welcome to the family to all the new Homies!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Thanks fellas. I'm honered. :biggrin: I'll do my best and proudly represent.


----------



## Smallz

Welcome to all the new members!!! :wave: :h5:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 3 2009, 08:23 PM~14089253
> *Welcome to all the new members!!! :wave:  :h5:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


anybody know how many m.c.b.a mambers there is on lay it low ?


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 3 2009, 10:04 PM~14089840
> *x2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> anybody know how many m.c.b.a mambers there is on lay it low ?
> *


Prbably about 60 or more right now. hahaha. Not sure. I know Mini was doin a rollcall a while back. I think he started it. Maybe someone else did though.


----------



## rodburner1974

welcome Kirby! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Welcome all you new folks, Kirby, ImportMadness, and D.L.O Styles. Thats the newest right?


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Jun 3 2009, 10:08 PM~14089037-->
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the family to all the new Homies!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 10:23 PM~14089253
> *Welcome to all the new members!!! :wave:  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 11:39 PM~14090252
> *welcome Kirby!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jun 4 2009, 12:04 AM~14090469
> *Welcome all you new folks, Kirby, ImportMadness, and D.L.O Styles. Thats the newest right?
> *


  thanks


----------



## Bos82

Welcome Kirby!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

welcome to all the new pepole


----------



## curbside

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2009, 01:51 PM~14084381
> *HAAA THE 408 PAGE LOL :biggrin:
> 
> JAPAN 64 DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haughtiness,the association of the red and black on a low..


----------



## MKD904

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: shits fly J


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 11:04 PM~14090469
> *Welcome all you new folks, Kirby, ImportMadness, and D.L.O Styles. Thats the newest right?
> *



thanks homie


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 6 2009, 10:42 AM~14111081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats beautiful Bro!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> *HAAA THE 408 PAGE LOL</span>* :biggrin:
> 
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>JAPAN 64 DONE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> and thats whats up smiley


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 6 2009, 08:57 AM~14111154-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  shits fly J
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggC_@Jun 6 2009, 09:21 PM~14115088
> *Thats beautiful Bro!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: i appreciate the comments homies


----------



## SOLO1

I got this from the homie rollinoldskhool. I change the rims and glued some parts back on.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:0 thats nice


----------



## lowridermodels

some hot rides!


----------



## darkside customs

Put this in my build thread, but figured I'd pimp this bitch over here.
*GANGSTA LEAN*


----------



## Tonioseven

More on the way.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 9 2009, 06:08 PM~14143213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on the way.
> *


sickness :0


----------



## lonnie

friggen awsome bro's x2


----------



## Tonioseven

*Cobra Colors paint for the exterior, Testors paint for the interior, Hasegawa steering wheel, AMT wheels, Pegasus tires, Shabo whitewalls, Bare Metal Foil for the trim, flocking, & I think that's it. Thanks for lookin' :sunglasse *


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## owenart714

WOW! THis EK9 civic is very Clean...love the color.. How about some engine pics???


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 11 2009, 04:34 PM~14162211
> *WOW!  THis EK9 civic is very Clean...love the color.. How about some engine pics???
> *





curbside i bet.............. it was only a week long build


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 11 2009, 11:28 AM~14160520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats fuckin baddd


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 11 2009, 03:02 PM~14162493
> *curbside i bet.............. it was only a week long build
> *


your right jeff, now that i look at it closely its actually the Fujimi EK9 Civic type R model With No Engine Detail. Way better than the revell version :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 11 2009, 12:28 PM~14160520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this car!! :0 :0   The Aoshima BBS-LMs really set it off!!!


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 11 2009, 04:19 PM~14163333
> *I love this car!!  :0  :0     The Aoshima BBS-LMs really set it off!!!
> *


A K20 Engine Swap is what really would set this car off!!! the rims are second best


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Not a Lolo but something to represent MCBA... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 22 2009, 11:40 PM~14267676
> *Not a Lolo but something to represent MCBA...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 


thats sick.................... where you get the wheels homie?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 22 2009, 05:40 PM~14267676
> *Not a Lolo but something to represent MCBA...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great man.... i gotta get to work on mine.... see ya sunday homie....


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2009, 09:27 PM~14268867
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> thats sick.................... where you get the wheels homie?
> *


Jada 1/32 scale camaro.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 22 2009, 09:40 PM~14267676
> *Not a Lolo but something to represent MCBA...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin bad bro them rallies look sick on there


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## Marcos Cruz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2009, 09:46 PM~14042911
> *My Newest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is bad ass!!!!


----------



## Marcos Cruz

'41 Revell Willys. Lowered a bit more than what it originally is in box.


----------



## Marcos Cruz

Ferrari F430. Painted Chrome Yellow from the Tamiya line of paints.


----------



## Marcos Cruz




----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Marcos Cruz_@Jun 23 2009, 09:46 AM~14272137
> *This is bad ass!!!!
> *


x10


----------



## bigdogg323

dammmmmmmmmmmnnnnnn that vette and that ferrari look like diecast or are they hmmmmmmmmm  j/k 

they look badass bro


----------



## 408models

His he an M.C.B.A. member???


----------



## Marcos Cruz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2009, 01:12 PM~14274012
> *His he an M.C.B.A. member???
> *


Yes I am, just verify w/ Anthony!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: cool just wondering cause i noticed you posted pics on here, i like that kandy green merc you did :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marcos Cruz

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l284/mmm...mview=slideshow

This is the link to the Ferrari build, no diecasts in my collection!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Marcos Cruz_@Jun 23 2009, 12:21 PM~14274089
> *http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l284/mmm...mview=slideshow
> 
> This is the link to the Ferrari build, no diecasts in my collection!!
> *


OH OK JUST WONDERING HOMIE THEY LOOK LIKE THEY ARE


----------



## undercoverimpala

I just got a text from Biggs. He wants me to let eveyone know that Marco Cruz is a and has been a member of MCBA. He would of done this himself but his phone isnt letting him post up right now!!!!!!!!!! If im not mistaken he hasnt changed his avi because he has a new account and you have to wait sometime before you can change an avi.............Not sure if you can or cant but if you can on your signature post up MCBA member.........


----------



## darkside customs

Welcome to the fam homie!!


----------



## calaveras73

M.C..B.A is getting bigger and taking over :biggrin: welcome to the fam bro


----------



## lowridermodels

*ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA...THIS WAS AT THE SHOW AND MEETING ON SATURDAY...SOME OF YOU GOT TO SEE IT...................</span>*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00678.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00677.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>COMMENTS WELCOMED!*


----------



## calaveras73

that looks bad ass carnal


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 23 2009, 02:01 PM~14275040
> * that looks bad ass carnal
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 23 2009, 02:54 PM~14274972
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA...THIS WAS AT THE SHOW AND MEETING ON SATURDAY...SOME OF YOU GOT TO SEE IT...................</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00678.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00677.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> *


That looks really nice bro! I like how you did the hood and trunk.


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 23 2009, 01:54 PM~14274972
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA...THIS WAS AT THE SHOW AND MEETING ON SATURDAY...SOME OF YOU GOT TO SEE IT...................</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00678.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00677.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> *


Sick.... :0


----------



## Marcos Cruz

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 23 2009, 01:27 PM~14274144
> *I just got a text from Biggs. He wants me to let eveyone know that Marco Cruz is a and has been a member of MCBA. He would of done this himself but his phone isnt letting him post up right now!!!!!!!!!! If im not mistaken he hasnt changed his avi because he has a new account and you have to wait sometime before you can change an avi.............Not sure if you can or cant but if you can on your signature post up MCBA member.........
> *


Thanks bro, by the 1st of the upcoming month I should have the ok to change my avi and signature, for now all I can do is wait. Thanks for the warm welcome fellas!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 23 2009, 02:54 PM~14274972
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA...THIS WAS AT THE SHOW AND MEETING ON SATURDAY...SOME OF YOU GOT TO SEE IT...................</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00678.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00677.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> *


  




:thumbsup: super sick Marky Mark


----------



## AJ128

ONE MORE FOR THE TEAM FELLAS 










MARK THAT 64 IS FRESH BRO, GOT TO SEE IT ON SATURDAY


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 23 2009, 01:18 AM~14270060
> *fuckin bad bro them rallies look sick on there
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 6 2009, 08:42 AM~14111081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im vary impressed with 1 :worship:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 23 2009, 03:54 PM~14274972
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA...THIS WAS AT THE SHOW AND MEETING ON SATURDAY...SOME OF YOU GOT TO SEE IT...................</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00678.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00677.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> *


 :0     LOOKS GOOD MARKY


----------



## lowridermodels

Thanx homiez, I'm tryin to keep up with the big doggs,


----------



## raystrey

Anyone make it in the new scale auto?

I saw online that NNL west coverage finally came out in it.


----------



## raystrey

same question for model cars magazine. saw their new issue also has NNl west coverage


----------



## Kirby

New build, more pics in my thread. Link is in my sig.


----------



## drnitrus

that civic looks pretty tight!

any details....what kit you used, what body kits, etc....


----------



## phatras

kit is the fujimi civic.. front end and hood scoop is a hasegawa evo, side skirts are scratch built.. the wide body sections are old fender flares from the parts bin.. Figured i would answer your question since I did most of the fab work..


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Jun 24 2009, 05:10 PM~14286343-->
> 
> 
> 
> that civic looks pretty tight!
> 
> any details....what kit you used, what body kits, etc....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See below, rick made up the look of the body. All i had to do was fill and sand a few spots here and there. From when i got it, i only had to prime and finish the bodywork n paint it then build the int, chassie and add wheels n the grill and hood meshing.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatras_@Jun 24 2009, 05:25 PM~14286505
> *kit is the fujimi civic.. front end and hood scoop is a hasegawa evo, side skirts are scratch built.. the wide body sections are old fender flares from the parts bin.. Figured i would answer your question since I did most of the fab work..
> *


Thank you. I honestly didn't know any of that lol. I liked the style of it when i seen it and now i love it with the color on it.


----------



## lowridermodels

That civic is fly as fugg!


----------



## phatras

Got my scale auto today.. Only a few picture from MCBA.. Biggs has a pic and so does 408 with his 300.. Although coming in with a half page spread for her vette was Pokeys Daughter on the last page..


----------



## phatras

Heres some pics..
biggs..









408









Pokey little one.. with half a page.. Congrats Shelby...


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 25 2009, 03:05 PM~14297930
> *Got my scale auto today.. Only a few picture from MCBA.. Biggs has a pic and so does 408 with his 300..  Although coming in with a half page spread for her vette was Pokeys Daughter on the last page..
> *


Been waiting for that one, what on the cover??


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 25 2009, 05:13 PM~14298045
> *Been waiting for that one, what on the cover??
> *


 the cover is a green firebird and a red stang.. I just got it in the mail today with my subscription.. So they should be in stores..There calling it the august 2009 issue Vol 31 issue 2..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 25 2009, 04:22 PM~14298152
> *the cover is a green firebird and a red stang.. I just got it in the mail today with my subscription.. So they should be in stores..There calling it the august 2009 issue Vol 31 issue 2..
> *


Thanks for posting them pic's Homie.


----------



## phatras

your welcome sir.. I didnt recognize any of the other names/builds but im sure theres more mcba members in there..


----------



## 408models

cool, gotta pick one up soon.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 25 2009, 04:28 PM~14298221
> *your welcome sir.. I didnt recognize any of the other names/builds but im sure theres more mcba members in there..
> *


A sylver-black 55 vert with opened doors-trunk :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 25 2009, 09:20 PM~14300604
> *A sylver-black 55 vert with opened doors-trunk  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


nope not in this ones coverage.. Might be in the contest annual though.. Sorry..


----------



## BODINE

can someone post a *BIG* M.C.B.A. logo here so i can save it 

or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 28 2009, 11:11 AM~14320800
> *can someone post a BIG M.C.B.A. logo here so i can save it
> 
> or email me at [email protected]
> *


email sent homie


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 28 2009, 12:50 PM~14321009
> *email sent homie
> *


thanx need a lot bigger :biggrin: 

still gonna get it done just been busy


----------



## Bos82

nevermind. I posted it up in here but it was a small one. I saw one in one of the postings. lemme check


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 28 2009, 11:57 AM~14321023
> *thanx need a lot bigger  :biggrin:
> 
> still gonna get it done just been busy
> *


Bodine I bumped the MCBA member sign in. Page 16 has a larger logo.


----------



## lowridermodels

*MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!*


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 29 2009, 09:39 PM~14336406
> *MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!
> *


Looks Good :0


----------



## lowridermodels

THANX HOMIE...I GOTTA FIND SOME MIRRORS TO PUT ON IT


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 23 2009, 03:54 PM~14274972
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA...THIS WAS AT THE SHOW AND MEETING ON SATURDAY...SOME OF YOU GOT TO SEE IT...................</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00678.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00677.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> *



mark this bitch is fuckin bad homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*JUST THOUGHT I WOULD LET ALL THE BROTHERS KNOW THAT WE SENT OUT 2 NEW INVITES TODAY TO 2 GREAT BUILDERS ! 1 IS A FREAK WITH THE FREE BUILDING SKILLS AND THE OTHER IS A BUILDER WILLING TO LEARN AND PUTTING FORTH THE EFFORT TO TRY WHAT HE IS BEING TOLD ! 

WE WILL REVILE THE NEWEST MEMBERS AS SOON AS THEY EXCEPT THEIR INVITE ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*FELLAS LETS WELCOME THE 2 NEWEST MEMBERS TO THE ASSIOCAITON !

Siim 123 & BADGAS ! *


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 2 2009, 11:59 AM~14363035
> *FELLAS  LETS  WELCOME  THE  2  NEWEST  MEMBERS  TO  THE  ASSIOCAITON  !
> 
> Siim 123 & BADGAS !
> *


Welcome to the family Siim123 and Badgas!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 2 2009, 12:04 PM~14363077
> *Welcome to the family Siim123 and Badgas!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 X<span style=\'color:red\'>2 WELCOME TO THE FAM!</span>


----------



## AJ128

WELCOME TO THE TEAM FELLAS


----------



## BiggC

Welcome to the family guys!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY.


----------



## regalistic

WELCOME GUYS


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

WELCOME TO THE MCBA FAM FELLAS!!! I'M NEW MYSELF!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2009, 03:42 PM~14364132
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY.
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie

WELCOME TO M.C.B.A GUYS


ALSO HERE;S 1 DOWN FOR THE TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

welcome guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

THANKS FOR WARM WELCOME!!!  :thumbsup: I've been away and came home for a few minutes.  But too bad my camera is fu**ed up, it doesnt accept memory card, i dunno whats the problem :uh:


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 7 2009, 01:04 AM~14400127
> *THANKS FOR WARM WELCOME!!!   :thumbsup: I've been away and came home for a few minutes.  But too bad my camera is fu**ed up, it doesnt accept memory card, i dunno whats the problem :uh:
> *


Try reformatting it


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

HERE'S THE THREE I'VE DONE THIS YEAR. I HAVE MORE PICS OF THEM IN MY THREAD. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Very-very-very happy to be part of MCBA, here are my completed ones  
This is my first lowrider(well...second, but first one look very-very-very bad) and I like it the most  . 1964 Impala "Blue Sunday"

































Second one, 79 Elco "Red Hustler"

























1965 Impala "Sour Apple"


















































   

Have some more builds but they dont look so good.


----------



## bigshod

Calling all Model Cars !!!!! We added a model Cars classes to are car show


----------



## [email protected]

one more for the team fellas :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Damn nice build Jeff!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 12 2009, 02:57 AM~14447421
> *Damn nice build Jeff!!
> *



X2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 12 2009, 02:57 AM~14447421
> *Damn nice build Jeff!!
> *





:biggrin: thanks chris




it only took me about 5 months , with the baby an all, but kept crackin at it


----------



## Siim123

Nice work on everything, love the engine detail :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 11 2009, 10:55 PM~14447412
> *one more for the team fellas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curbside

Beautiful job..!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 2 2009, 11:59 AM~14363035
> *WELCOME TO THE FAM GUYS!!!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected]

cleaning off the bench this week of all projects, i have a ford truck comeing back from paint soon, that ill need to take care of  


this is two in two days  

i know its not a lolo, but shes clean :biggrin:  


69 GTO funny car

all box stock


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2009, 09:14 PM~14453075
> *cleaning off the bench this week of all projects, i have a ford truck comeing back from paint soon, that ill need to take care of
> this is two in two days
> 
> i know its not a lolo, but shes clean :biggrin:
> 70 GTO funny car
> 
> all box stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKIN BAD ASS RIDE!!! AND SO IS THE IMPALA AS WELL!


----------



## [email protected]

thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 12 2009, 11:26 PM~14453178
> *FUCKIN BAD ASS RIDE!!! AND SO IS THE IMPALA AS WELL!
> *


X2 Looks killer Man!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 13 2009, 12:32 AM~14453222
> *X2 Looks killer Man!!
> *





thanks C :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just sent out a member invite fellas as soon as i get a return pm i will announce the newest member to M.C.B.A.~


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 16 2009, 10:26 AM~14492071
> *Just  sent  out  a  member  invite  fellas  as  soon  as i  get  a  return  pm  i  will  announce  the  newest member  to  M.C.B.A.~
> *


 :0


----------



## raystrey

has anyone seen the new model cars magazine?????

any of us make the NNL west coverage?


----------



## AJ128

HERES TWO MORE FOR THE TEAM FELLAS


----------



## [email protected]

nice looking rides al


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 11 2009, 11:55 PM~14447412
> *one more for the team fellas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a really nice 61 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*BROTHERS LET'S WELCOME kjkj87 INTO THEASSOICIATION ! KJKJ87 IS NEW TO LIL BUT IF YOU CHECK HIS TOPIC IT SHOWA HIS HEART AND LOVE FOR THE HOBBY AND BASEON THAT WE WELCOME HIM TO THE FAMILY !*


----------



## Siim123

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

welcome to the family kjkj87


----------



## undercoverimpala

*WELCOME TO M.C.B.A BROTHER!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

*WELCOME TO M.C.B.A BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bos82

WELCOME TO THE FAM HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC

Welcome to the family man!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2009, 05:26 AM~14501064
> *BROTHERS  LET'S  WELCOME kjkj87 INTO  THEASSOICIATION ! KJKJ87  IS  NEW TO  LIL  BUT  IF YOU  CHECK  HIS  TOPIC  IT  SHOWA HIS  HEART  AND  LOVE  FOR  THE  HOBBY  AND  BASEON  THAT  WE  WELCOME  HIM  TO  THE  FAMILY  !
> *


HELL yeah!! Welcome homie!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 16 2009, 12:25 PM~14493147
> *has anyone seen the new model cars magazine?????
> 
> any of us make the NNL west coverage?
> *


 SCALE AUTO did the COVERAGE ALSO.

Bigg's 58 is in there


don v


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 17 2009, 10:56 AM~14503400
> *WELCOME TO THE FAM HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## calaveras73

welcome to the familia bro


----------



## lowridermodels

*<span style=\'color:green\'>more pics in my projects thread!*


----------



## badgas

WELCOME BRO.


----------



## modelsbyroni

300 ROADSTER. RESIN BODY & HOOD.  
















.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2009, 04:26 AM~14501064
> *BROTHERS  LET'S  WELCOME kjkj87 INTO  THEASSOICIATION ! KJKJ87  IS  NEW TO  LIL  BUT  IF YOU  CHECK  HIS  TOPIC  IT  SHOWA HIS  HEART  AND  LOVE  FOR  THE  HOBBY  AND  BASEON  THAT  WE  WELCOME  HIM  TO  THE  FAMILY  !
> *


YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! WELCOME BRO!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 19 2009, 06:09 PM~14519235
> *300 ROADSTER. RESIN BODY & HOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *



WICKED BRO!!!! JUST WICKED


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 19 2009, 01:04 PM~14518198
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>more pics in my projects thread!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 19 2009, 02:45 PM~14518356
> *WELCOME BRO.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

WELCOME kjkj87!!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 7 2009, 01:28 AM~14400166
> *HERE'S THE THREE I'VE DONE THIS YEAR. I HAVE MORE PICS OF THEM IN MY THREAD. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick.reminds me of the japanese paint jobs :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 17 2009, 09:07 AM~14502467
> *WELCOME TO M.C.B.A  BROTHER!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






x10 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87




----------



## darkside customs

Nice ride homie, and welcome to tha fam!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

interior....








trunk


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*"Bad Bitch 67"*


----------



## Mr Biggs

All them rides are Looking good homie's. :0


----------



## BiggDeee

I just wanted to say WELCOM to all the new members! and Im glad to be back on the work bench plus seeing others at it also. Its coo seeing all the updates again keep it up guys 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## MKD904

Nice rides everyone....I'm gonna try to get a few more out this year and represent for the crew....Sorry for the slow going.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jul 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14632065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really nice ride calaveras73 ! I like the color and the the set up. 

*TO ALL MY M.C.B.A. BROTHERS MY PHONE AND COMPUTER GET SHUT OFF TOMMROW TILL MONDAY WHEN ITS TURNED ON IN THE NEW HOUSE ! I WILL ALSO BE HAVING A NEW NUMBER SO TO ALL MY CLOSE BROTHERS I'LL HAVE YOU GUYS THE NEW NUMBER AND ADDRESS SOMETIME NEXT WEEK ! 

YOU GUYS HAVE A BLAST THIS WEEKEND , BESAFE , AND KEEP MODELING ! *


----------



## calaveras73

THANKS DAVID MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YOU  
you still got my number


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jul 30 2009, 09:37 PM~14632548
> *THANKS DAVID MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YOU
> you still got my number
> *


Yup ! just been to busy to keep in touch brother but you know if you need anything we talked about i'm here to help !


----------



## calaveras73

thanks my M.C.B.A. brother


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:biggrin: 

Phantom Top Chevy... from the 90's...


----------



## kjkj87

last build I did (for the club)


----------



## kjkj87

OK, see u gut's on the next build.


----------



## chris mineer

lokkin good guys.. i just wanted to let you guys no this will be my last post 4 a min. my net is getting shut off ..


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## BiggC

DAMN Chris, you've been a busy mofo. All look great man!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 8 2009, 10:10 PM~14713622
> *DAMN Chris, you've been a busy mofo. All look great man!!
> *





x-2 lol looks good chris  



and the rest of the crew................... looks killer so far this year  




and heres one more for the crew  



finished this up tonight, another one off the bench  

just tryin to clean up, for when some shit comes in, i can get busy  


this is like #7-8 so far this year i think :dunno: 




just a clean curbside, no motor (no time)


----------



## Guest

Nice builds like the boattail.


----------



## [email protected]

fuggin chris got a whole page an shit lol






nice work chris


----------



## kjkj87

Really nice nice work  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 4 2009, 04:21 PM~14672699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, see u gut's on the next build.
> *



Nice job on the Buick. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

nice rides guys! hey is the undercarriage chrome plated or alcalad?


----------



## [email protected]

looks like alclad to me


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 9 2009, 11:31 AM~14716998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice rides guys!  hey is the undercarriage chrome plated or alcalad?
> *


I did it with chrome paint for interrier plastic, you can find at your local auto zone.


----------



## lowridermodels

*HEY HOMIEZ......FOR ALOT OF YOU THAT DONT KNOW.....<span style=\'color:red\'>SDRODDER* IS A PART OF OUR BIG MCBA FAMILIA...LETS GIVE HIM A BIG WARM WELCOME FOR BEING A PART OF US...................WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE!  :biggrin:   </span>


----------



## Bos82

WELCOME BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 10 2009, 12:16 PM~14725290
> *HEY HOMIEZ......FOR ALOT OF YOU THAT DONT KNOW.....<span style=\'color:red\'>SDRODDER IS A PART OF OUR BIG MCBA FAMILIA...LETS GIVE HIM A BIG WARM WELCOME FOR BEING A PART OF US...................WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE!   :biggrin:     </span>*
> [/b]


YYYYYYYYEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 10 2009, 10:37 AM~14725491
> *YYYYYYYYEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 10 2009, 02:29 PM~14725418
> *WELCOME BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





x-2


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 10 2009, 11:16 AM~14725290
> *HEY HOMIEZ......FOR ALOT OF YOU THAT DONT KNOW.....<span style=\'color:red\'>SDRODDER IS A PART OF OUR BIG MCBA FAMILIA...LETS GIVE HIM A BIG WARM WELCOME FOR BEING A PART OF US...................WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE!   :biggrin:     </span>
> *


welcome sdrodder, if you did'nt know this club is going to the moon and higher, so u about to have a halla ride homie :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali

x2


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 9 2009, 02:24 PM~14717853
> *I did it with chrome paint for interrier plastic, you can find at your local auto zone.
> *


here's a pic of the can I use


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 10 2009, 12:22 PM~14725895
> *here's a pic of the can I use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ive tried all chrome spraycan paint on parts but that one u used looks fuckin good! if it looks how it does in person. compered! how it does in pics im impressed.  :0


----------



## ElRafa

*Welcome SDRODDER to the familia bro! *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 9 2009, 02:24 PM~14717853
> *I did it with chrome paint for interrier plastic, you can find at your local auto zone.
> *


That's a pretty good chrome look coming from a can!! I asume you can touch without smudging it?


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 12 2009, 06:57 PM~14751033
> *Welcome SDRODDER to the familia bro!
> *


X2


----------



## kjkj87

It,s a good chrome paint, ya it smug a little , after I spray and let it set for a day. I whip it down with a soft rag and it's all good, wait don't use clear on it because it tones the chrome down. This is what I do when the money is low and I can't send part's out for chroming.

Welcome SDRODDER to the familia bro! cool.gif


----------



## TIME MACHINE

*One for da club... from da Aloha State..*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 15 2009, 02:22 PM~14778525
> *58 Is looking good Homie. *


----------



## Smallz

Ur 58 came out clean as hell Time Machine.


----------



## kjkj87

Green 58 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 15 2009, 05:22 PM~14778525
> *One for da club... from da Aloha State..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL COOL!  & WELCOME SDRODDER :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

JUST ADDED ANOTHER MEMBER TO THE ARIZONA TEAM.............childsplay69


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 16 2009, 10:10 PM~14788945
> *JUST ADDED ANOTHER MEMBER TO THE ARIZONA TEAM.............childsplay69
> *


WELCOME!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Thanks bro.. Hopefully i can learn alot and improve my skills with you guys


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 16 2009, 10:10 PM~14788945
> *JUST ADDED ANOTHER MEMBER TO THE ARIZONA TEAM.............childsplay69
> *


Welcome to M.C.B.A.


----------



## darkside customs

WELCOME BROTHA!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2009, 11:13 PM~14788973
> *Thanks bro.. Hopefully i can learn alot and improve my skills with you guys
> *


POST YOUR BUILDS HOMIE


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Welcome aboard homie... damn this club growing like crazy...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2009, 03:57 AM~14782692
> *deleted
> *


Aite.. heres sum.. like i said hopefully I can get to yalls level so be kind with yall's comments :420:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

ill take more tomorrow including the glasshouse im painting now :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Those are some wild ass paint work you did. BAD ASS WORK !


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

thx bro, best i can do w/o an airbrush... all cans :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala

What’s up Familia, Just wanted to give everyone a heads up two invites went out today one from myself and one from Mini as soon as we hear back from the guys we will let everyone who the newest members to our family are!!!!!!!


----------



## c man

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2009, 10:27 PM~14789144
> *Aite.. heres sum.. like i said hopefully I can get to yalls level so be kind with yall's comments  :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice paint man and with a rattle can shit thats good :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2009, 10:27 PM~14789144
> *Aite.. heres sum.. like i said hopefully I can get to yalls level so be kind with yall's comments  :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice lookin' rides!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2009, 10:34 PM~14789225
> *thx bro, best i can do w/o an airbrush... all cans  :roflmao:
> *


Looks good brother Welcome to the Fam Good to have more members in AZ


----------



## darkside customs

A few I havent added here yet.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2009, 11:58 PM~15130133
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :werd: uffin:


----------



## cruzinlow

rides are lookin good brothas..like always up in here.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2009, 08:58 PM~15130133
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 16 2009, 08:59 PM~15103866
> *What’s up Familia, Just wanted to give everyone a heads up two invites went out today one from myself and one from Mini as soon as we hear back from the guys we will let everyone who the newest members to our family are!!!!!!!
> *


*I would like to take this opportunity to welcome LUXMAN to the M.C.B.A BROTHER HOOD..with the blessing of our founder we have a new member to our family. So please help me in welcoming our newest brother!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## darkside customs

OH HELLZ YEAH!!! WELCOME TO THE FAM LUX!!!


----------



## sdrodder

Awsome builds james. Nice work.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 19 2009, 10:49 PM~15130623
> *Awsome builds james. Nice work.
> *


Welcome to the Family Lux.  

We got a few more too, real soon. :biggrin: Just talking it over with some of the other Brothers.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 19 2009, 11:24 PM~15130393
> *I would like to take this opportunity to welcome LUXMAN to the M.C.B.A BROTHER HOOD..with the blessing of our founder we have a new member to our family. So please help me in welcoming our newest brother!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WELCOME BROTHER!!!


----------



## Bos82

Welcome to the fam LUX!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 20 2009, 07:24 AM~15130393
> *I would like to take this opportunity to welcome LUXMAN to the M.C.B.A BROTHER HOOD..with the blessing of our founder we have a new member to our family. So please help me in welcoming our newest brother!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Welcome!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 19 2009, 10:24 PM~15130393
> *I would like to take this opportunity to welcome LUXMAN to the M.C.B.A BROTHER HOOD..with the blessing of our founder we have a new member to our family. So please help me in welcoming our newest brother!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 20 2009, 03:45 AM~15131307
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## tatman

:thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87

WELCOME LUXMAN


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats Luxman Welcome to the Family


----------



## SOLO1

WELCOME LUXMAN!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 19 2009, 10:24 PM~15130393
> *I would like to take this opportunity to welcome LUXMAN to the M.C.B.A BROTHER HOOD..with the blessing of our founder we have a new member to our family. So please help me in welcoming our newest brother!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: THANX ALOT GUYS!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:420: page 420 :420: welcome homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

WELCOME LUXMAN!!


----------



## mademan

anyone interested in a M.C.B.A hotrod/rat rod build?

Ive finally got the motivation/resources to build again, and it would be bad-ass to do a "group build". plus I just got a lindberg tall T kit from a friend, and want to expand my scratchbuilding. :biggrin: whos in?


----------



## CHR1S619

WELCOME TO THE FAM LUXMAN!!



> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 20 2009, 09:59 PM~15137778
> *anyone interested in a M.C.B.A  hotrod/rat rod build?
> 
> Ive finally got the motivation/resources to build again, and it would be bad-ass to do a "group build". plus I just got a lindberg tall T kit from a friend, and want to expand my scratchbuilding.  :biggrin:  whos in?
> *


I'D BE DOWN BUT, I'M 2 BUILD OFFS ALREADY.


----------



## LUXMAN

:worship: :wave: :biggrin: Thanx again ya'll


----------



## Smallz

Welcome Luxman. Now come through and let's get something new on the table.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 20 2009, 11:29 PM~15138491
> *Welcome Luxman. Now come through and let's get something new on the table.
> *


There you go LUX, an invite to learn from one of the best.  And it's only down the street from you.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2009, 08:36 PM~15138534
> *There you go LUX, an invite to learn from one of the best.   And it's only down the street from you.
> *


 :werd: always good motivation to have homies around u that build too


----------



## cruzinlow

congrates on the invite LUXMAN..now your rollin wit a bad-ass crew of builders bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 21 2009, 12:15 AM~15138730
> *congrates on the invite LUXMAN..now your rollin wit a bad-ass crew of builders bro.. :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah congrats to the both of you.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2009, 12:17 AM~15138737
> *Yeah congrats to the both of you.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2009, 12:17 AM~15138737
> *Yeah congrats to the both of you.
> *


 :dunno: ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2009, 09:17 PM~15138737
> *Yeah congrats to the both of you.
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 21 2009, 12:24 AM~15138765
> *:dunno: ...
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

congrats luxman welcome to the family


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 21 2009, 04:14 AM~15138973
> *congrats luxman welcome to the family
> *


Yep-yep!!


----------



## cruzinlow

id like to thank BIGGS for the invite to the M.C.B.A FAMILY thanx big homie...


----------



## SOLO1

WELCOME TO THE FAM CRUZINLOW


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 21 2009, 10:56 PM~15149404
> *id like to thank BIGGS for the invite to the M.C.B.A FAMILY thanx big homie...
> *


  Well deserved brother.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 21 2009, 11:56 PM~15149404
> *id like to thank BIGGS for the invite to the M.C.B.A FAMILY thanx big homie...
> *


welcome to the Fam brotha! we gotta rep it up here in the north!
I only know of one contest around here and its in May "bridge-con" in saskatoon.


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 21 2009, 11:26 PM~15149697
> *welcome to the Fam brotha! we gotta rep it up here in the north!
> I only know of one contest around here and its in May  "bridge-con" in saskatoon.
> *


hellz ya bro, find out the complete date and pm it to me,ill see if me the wife and kids can take a road trip for it bro.. :biggrin: and thanx brotha


----------



## darkside customs

Welcome to the Fam cruzinlow!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 20 2009, 09:59 PM~15137778
> *anyone interested in a M.C.B.A  hotrod/rat rod build?
> 
> Ive finally got the motivation/resources to build again, and it would be bad-ass to do a "group build". plus I just got a lindberg tall T kit from a friend, and want to expand my scratchbuilding.  :biggrin:  whos in?
> *


That sounds sick! I gotta finish this other build off first.


----------



## undercoverimpala

*I would like to take this opportunity to welcome two new members to the association <span style=\'color:black\'>Cruzinlow and Jantrix . So please help me in welcoming our newest brothers! Congrats Fellas!!!!!!!!!!! </span>*


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 22 2009, 10:17 AM~15152279
> *I would like to take this opportunity to welcome two new members to the association <span style=\'color:black\'>Cruzinlow and Jantrix . So please help me in welcoming our newest brothers! Congrats Fellas!!!!!!!!!!! </span>
> *


Welcome JANTRIX I like your stlye homie.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Sep 21 2009, 09:56 PM~15149404-->
> 
> 
> 
> id like to thank BIGGS for the invite to the M.C.B.A FAMILY thanx big homie...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2009, 10:03 PM~15149467
> * Well deserved brother.
> *


X2 and welcome to all the other new members :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87

Wejcome brother Cruzinlow and Jantrix keep up the good.


----------



## darkside customs

Jantrix, almost forgot you bro, Welcome to Big Bad M.C.B.A!!!


----------



## Jantrix

I'd like to thank Mr. Biggs and everyone for the welcome. I know my style of builds is a bit off the beaten path, but it is extremely gratifying to see that it is appreciated. I look forward to getting to know everyone. Am I the first in the MCBA Florida chapter?

EDIT: Nope, several up us representing the sunshine state. Moving to Clearwater soon, hopefully theres some good contests down there.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Sep 22 2009, 03:45 PM~15153549
> *I'd like to thank Mr. Biggs and everyone for the welcome. I know my style of builds is a bit off the beaten path, but it is extremely gratifying to see that it is appreciated. I look forward to getting to know everyone. Am I the first in the MCBA Florida chapter?
> 
> EDIT: Nope, several up us representing the sunshine state. Moving to Clearwater soon, hopefully theres some good contests down there.
> *









pink86regal is also from florida


----------



## BiggC

*WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW HOMIES!!!*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 22 2009, 02:54 PM~15154871
> *A few more to come too. *


----------



## ElRafa

Welcome to my newst brothers Cruzinlow and Jantrix


----------



## Tonioseven

#7 for '09...


----------



## ElRafa

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 22 2009, 07:58 PM~15158184
> *#7 for '09...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sic work brother....


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 22 2009, 09:52 PM~15159877
> *sic work brother....
> *


*x2 bro..* and thanx everyone for the welcoming to the fam......


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 22 2009, 07:58 PM~15158184
> *#7 for '09...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car came out really clean bro!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 22 2009, 06:58 PM~15158184
> *#7 for '09...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sweet tino


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks FROM all of you and welcome TO all of the new familia!  I need to get a better camera one of these days.


----------



## darkside customs

Skyline looks dope bro!!


----------



## darkside customs

Dont think I put this one in here. Ill get some more pics here shortly though
















:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

GAWD DAMN PEGASUS HAS OFFICALLY RUINED THEIR WIRE WHEEL LINE!!! THOSE FUCKERS LOOK LIKE 13" STANDARDS NOW!!! GLAD I STILL HAVE SOME OG PEGASUS "REVERSE" SETS LEFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 24 2009, 07:07 PM~15177753
> *GAWD DAMN PEGASUS HAS OFFICALLY RUINED THEIR WIRE WHEEL LINE!!! THOSE FUCKERS LOOK LIKE 13" STANDARDS NOW!!! GLAD I STILL HAVE SOME OG PEGASUS "REVERSE" SETS LEFT!! :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT ????????????????? :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 24 2009, 05:07 PM~15177753
> *GAWD DAMN PEGASUS HAS OFFICALLY RUINED THEIR WIRE WHEEL LINE!!! THOSE FUCKERS LOOK LIKE 13" STANDARDS NOW!!! GLAD I STILL HAVE SOME OG PEGASUS "REVERSE" SETS LEFT!! :biggrin:
> *


Yup....  
Since I aint fucking with Larry any more, all that shit wen't to fuck. The rims, the chrome and gold platting and the low pro tires. Even the 5.20 are made from cheap rubber. He wen't from China to Tiawan. How ever the fuck you spell it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 24 2009, 08:20 PM~15178331
> *Yup....
> Since I aint fucking with Larry any more, all that shit wen't to fuck.  The rims, the chrome and gold platting and the low pro tires. Even the 5.20 are made from cheap rubber. He wen't from China to Tiawan. How ever the fuck you spell it.
> *



so no more 1109's ? on 5:20's


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2009, 06:40 PM~15178529
> *so  no  more  1109's  ? on  5:20's
> *


JUST NO MORE OF THE GOOD SHIT. I GOT A FEW OF THE OLD NICE ONE'S IN MY STASH. THEY JUST FUCKED THEM UP. NOW THEY GOT SOMEONE ELSE MAKING THEM, AND THEY JUST DON'T LOOK RIGHT FOR SOME REASON. HAVE YOU SEEN THE NEW GOLD THEY HAVE, IT LOOK'S ORANGE. AND THE TIRES BREAK AND SPLIT.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 24 2009, 06:44 PM~15178563
> *JUST NO MORE OF THE GOOD SHIT. I GOT A FEW OF THE OLD NICE ONE'S IN MY STASH. THEY JUST FUCKED THEM UP. NOW THEY GOT SOMEONE ELSE MAKING THEM, AND THEY JUST DON'T LOOK RIGHT FOR SOME REASON. HAVE YOU SEEN THE NEW GOLD THEY HAVE, IT LOOK'S ORANGE. AND THE TIRES BREAK AND SPLIT.
> *


Damn, that sucks. I wouldnt even know what the old ones looked like. 
What about Hoppin Hydro spokes?? Are they pretty realistic enough??
Never bought them before.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 24 2009, 08:44 PM~15178563
> *JUST NO MORE OF THE GOOD SHIT. I GOT A FEW OF THE OLD NICE ONE'S IN MY STASH. THEY JUST FUCKED THEM UP. NOW THEY GOT SOMEONE ELSE MAKING THEM, AND THEY JUST DON'T LOOK RIGHT FOR SOME REASON. HAVE YOU SEEN THE NEW GOLD THEY HAVE, IT LOOK'S ORANGE. AND THE TIRES BREAK AND SPLIT.
> *



Shit wounder  if rick has any of the before 1109s! i have 18 sets left and was about to order 10 more ! thanks for the heads up ! But what wires are we going to be using from now on ! 

In my opinion the revell kit wires are to small , not real looking and the tires are way to tall and wide ! 

i can't afford Erics wires or the Mondo's ! so it looks as if once the 1109's are gone i'm done with lowrider builds ! I GUESS ITS BACK TO PRO TOURING, TUNERS AND MINI TRUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 24 2009, 08:47 PM~15178595
> *Damn, that sucks. I wouldnt even know what the old ones looked like.
> What about Hoppin Hydro spokes?? Are they pretty realistic enough??
> Never bought them before.
> *


To me they are dull and tasteless ! THEY SUCK IN OTHER WORDS !


----------



## darkside customs

Thats what I figured. Well shit. 
Thats why Hobbylinc doesnt have 1109's anymore then. And when I went on Pegasus site, I couldnt find 1109's or 1111's either. Oh well.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2009, 06:52 PM~15178646
> *To  me  they  are  dull  and  tasteless !  THEY  SUCK  IN  OTHER  WORDS !
> *


I got 10set of the 1301 in my stash. :biggrin: I guess thats the way to go. They may cost more but much better look.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 24 2009, 09:00 PM~15178745
> *I got 10set of the 1301 in my stash.  :biggrin: I guess thats the way to go. They may cost more but much better look.
> *


 1301? thar the 2 peice spoke rim ?


----------



## darkside customs

Yup


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2009, 07:05 PM~15178795
> *1301?  thar  the  2  peice  spoke  rim ?
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Sep 22 2009, 02:45 PM~15153549
> *I'd like to thank Mr. Biggs and everyone for the welcome. I know my style of builds is a bit off the beaten path, but it is extremely gratifying to see that it is appreciated. I look forward to getting to know everyone. Am I the first in the MCBA Florida chapter?
> 
> EDIT: Nope, several up us representing the sunshine state. Moving to Clearwater soon, hopefully theres some good contests down there.
> *


Nah, I'm down here in Naples. Welcome to all of the new guys!!


----------



## pancho1969

ANYBODY GOT PICS OF THE NEW PEGUSUS WHEELS?


----------



## lowridermodels

*I KNOW MY LIL GIRL IS NOT A PART OF MCBA,BUT HERE IS HER BUILD SHE DID AND PLACED THIRD AT THE ROUTE66 SHOW.......</span>*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01119.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01129.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01130.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*<span style=\'colorurple\'>AND HERE SHE IS GETTING HER CAR PHOTOGRAPHED FOR MODEL CARS MAGAZINE! IT REALLY MADE HER DAY....SHEHASA FEW OTHER BUILDS SHE WANTS TO START ON!*


----------



## darkside customs

Thats really cool Mark. Tell her Congrats!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 24 2009, 08:34 PM~15179827
> *I KNOW MY LIL GIRL IS NOT A PART OF MCBA,BUT HERE IS HER BUILD SHE DID AND PLACED THIRD AT THE ROUTE66 SHOW.......</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01119.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01129.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01130.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>AND HERE  SHE IS GETTING HER CAR PHOTOGRAPHED FOR MODEL CARS MAGAZINE! IT REALLY MADE HER DAY....SHEHASA FEW OTHER BUILDS SHE WANTS TO START ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If she is your lil girl then she is part.  
congrats. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

SHE SAID TO TELL ALL THE HOMIESSSSSSSSS THANK YOU AND SHE SAID THAT UNCLE MENACE WAS FUNNY THAT DAY!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 24 2009, 09:12 PM~15180163
> *SHE SAID TO TELL ALL THE HOMIESSSSSSSSS THANK YOU AND SHE SAID THAT UNCLE MENACE WAS FUNNY THAT DAY!
> *


I give her and Dee,dee, ree shit every time I see them. But sometimes she get's me back. Tell her Uncle Menace said hello.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 24 2009, 08:34 PM~15179827
> *I KNOW MY LIL GIRL IS NOT A PART OF MCBA,BUT HERE IS HER BUILD SHE DID AND PLACED THIRD AT THE ROUTE66 SHOW.......</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01119.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01129.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01130.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>AND HERE  SHE IS GETTING HER CAR PHOTOGRAPHED FOR MODEL CARS MAGAZINE! IT REALLY MADE HER DAY....SHEHASA FEW OTHER BUILDS SHE WANTS TO START ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



saw her ride Mark...



she's doing interiors better than you now................ :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Damn! Can't wait to see pics of the new Pegasus wheels and tires and how bad they are looking.
I'm already creating my own wheels since I feel almost all of them suck.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 24 2009, 09:34 PM~15179827
> *I KNOW MY LIL GIRL IS NOT A PART OF MCBA,BUT HERE IS HER BUILD SHE DID AND PLACED THIRD AT THE ROUTE66 SHOW.......</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01119.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01129.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01130.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>AND HERE  SHE IS GETTING HER CAR PHOTOGRAPHED FOR MODEL CARS MAGAZINE! IT REALLY MADE HER DAY....SHEHASA FEW OTHER BUILDS SHE WANTS TO START ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATZ MIJA!!!! SEE YOU ALL SOON!! GOD BLESS. TIO BETO


----------



## SOLO1

Dr. GREEN THUMB


----------



## LowandBeyond

a full framed chopped top body dropped s dime, and a two door vert impala.


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## darkside customs

Looks good brotha!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Any of ya bigg dogs wqnt a pretty koo lookin project or maybe have this kit laying around and need parts. I dunno wtf the kit even is. Some old trike kit. Looks to be all there but some pcs broken.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2009, 08:44 PM~15224285
> *Any of ya bigg dogs wqnt a pretty koo lookin project or maybe have this kit laying around and need parts. I dunno wtf the kit even is. Some old trike kit. Looks to be all there but some pcs broken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much you want for it bro???


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^^ pm sent. 


Finished enough with this. Got a few minor things to do. 
Its a 55 ford. Chopped top. Ford thunder bird funny car draggster. Nascar roll cage and dash. Merc tail lights. Tubbed and breathen fresh air from the funny car. Engine and rear end also. Bed cover from a 1500 stepside. Shaved front and rear bumpers. Grill from a 57 fairlane i think. Chrome 70 monte suspention. Windows are just plastic sheet.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Heres more of the 2 door ver impala "lucky charms". Just box stock donk kit with the top chopped off. Shaved the doors shut and made new ones with alternomad door panels.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Heres acouple more of the body dropped s10 "nickle and dime'n it" Full frAmed body drop. Interior cut down about a half a inch. Top chopped. Bed molded to the cab and fully shaved and molded bed cover. Shaved front bumper with mesh grille.


----------



## Siim123

Crazy work! I love that 2door vert Impala's interior :0 . Not feeling the steering wheel but everything else is tight!!


----------



## Jantrix

As a newer member I'd like to show off all my stuff, but I'll restrain myself from filling up this thread with stuff that I've already posted in its own thread.

So here's the thread of my build ups that are worth seeing.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453386

And my photobucket link is in my sig. In there you can see my complete collection of completes, several stalled projects, WIP's, some 1:1's, other what-not. Enjoy.

Again I'd like to say thanks again for the MCBA invite. I think my work is quite a bit different from others on this site. I have no low riders, although I do have one in the works. I'm just glad to be included.


----------



## jevries

Love your work man!!


----------



## Marcos Cruz

1933 Caddy by Italeri!!!
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MAN THAT KIT IS VERY SHARP CRUZ ! NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## INTHABLOOD




----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 30 2009, 02:59 PM~15231027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass i like how you did the v shaped rollpan with the hitch


----------



## BiggC

The rest of the pics are in my build topic. :cheesy:


----------



## Jantrix

Oh man BiggC, that Buick does not disapoint! Great paint and wheel choice.


----------



## Mr Biggs

All these rides are looking sweet my brothers, keep up the good work.  
Big C that ride is nice bro, I like your choice in wheels.  
And marcos that caddy look's like a Franklin mint diecast it's so clean. :0


----------



## undercoverimpala

I just wanted to let all the MCBA brothers know that an invite went out today!!!!! We will keep everyone posted!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 09:03 PM~15234982
> *I just wanted to let all the MCBA brothers know that an invite went out today!!!!! We will keep everyone posted!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 the fam is getting bigger!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 11:03 PM~15234982
> *I just wanted to let all the MCBA brothers know that an invite went out today!!!!! We will keep everyone posted!!!!!!!!!
> *



HOPE THIS ONE IS NICER THEN THAT MINIDREAMS GUY IS !


----------



## lowridermodels

SICK BUILDS GOING ON IN HERE!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 09:31 PM~15235372
> *HOPE  THIS   ONE  IS  NICER  THEN   THAT  MINIDREAMS   GUY   IS  !
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 30 2009, 11:37 PM~15235418
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


LOL @ MY SELF SOMETIMES , CAUSE I MEAN WELL BUT I COME OFF AS AN ASS ! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 12:40 AM~15235441
> *LOL @ MY  SELF  SOMETIMES  ,  CAUSE  I  MEAN  WELL  BUT  I  COME  OFF  AS  AN  ASS !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Liar.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 09:31 PM~15235372
> *HOPE  THIS  ONE  IS  NICER  THEN  THAT  MINIDREAMS  GUY  IS  !
> *


I THINK SATAIN IS EVEN NICER THEN THAT GUY MINIDREAMS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 11:41 PM~15235465
> *I THINK SATAIN IS EVEN NICER THEN THAT GUY MINIDREAMS.
> *



:angel:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 09:41 PM~15235465
> *I THINK SATAIN IS EVEN NICER THEN THAT GUY MINIDREAMS.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

*Please help me in welcoming our newest member to MCBA Aces'N'Eights!!!!!!! CONGRATS BRO!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 30 2009, 09:47 PM~15235541
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


X-666 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 09:51 PM~15235592
> *Please help me in welcoming our newest member to MCBA  Aces'N'Eights!!!!!!! CONGRATS BRO!!!!!!!
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BRO....


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 11:54 PM~15235632
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BRO....
> *


X2


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 09:51 PM~15235592
> *WELCOME TO THE FAM HOMIE!! *


----------



## lowridermodels

Welcome to the familia homez! 3p 4ever......lol! Keep up the awesome work aces-n-eights!


----------



## Jantrix

Welcome!


----------



## rookiefromcali

WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA ACES N EIGHTS


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 10:41 PM~15235465
> *I THINK SATAIN IS EVEN NICER THEN THAT GUY MINIDREAMS.
> *


for sure satin is.. at least when satin gets your soul He feels bad about it and gives ya something in trade.. Mini on the other hand, He will just take your caddy and teabag it with no remorse.. LMAO..


----------



## darkside customs

Welcome to the fam, Jeremy!!! Congrats brother!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali+Oct 1 2009, 12:25 PM~15240307-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA ACES N EIGHTS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2. Welcome
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatras_@Oct 1 2009, 12:30 PM~15240358
> *for sure satin is.. at least when satin gets your soul He feels bad about it and gives ya something in trade..  Mini on the other hand, He will just take your caddy and teabag it with no remorse.. LMAO..
> *


lmmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for the welcome.


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 30 2009, 06:45 PM~15231476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the pics are in my build topic.  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN!!!!! im feelin this ride


----------



## calaveras73

WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA FOR THE NEW GUYS  ANOTHER 1 FOR M.C.B.A


----------



## Mr Biggs

All these rides are looking good brothers. Keep'em coming. I need to hurry up and add some rides to this topic too. :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THE CLUB DECAL FOR YOU...?

I CAN DO ANY COLOR LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT ONE THERE ONE FOR $7 FOR ONE. $10 FOR TWO SHIPPING IS $5 DUE TO HAVING TO BUY BIG ENVELOPES AND ALSO CARD STACK FOR THE PROTECTION... LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE WANTS ANY...


----------



## airbrushmaster




----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 6 2009, 06:42 PM~15286706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very cool bro what did you make that on????


----------



## phatras

nice man.. If you cut that in blue.. then cut a plain diamond out of red you can lay the blue right over the red and have the multicolor logo..


----------



## airbrushmaster

A VINYL CUTTER.. THERE DECALS AND A COMMENT FOR RICK... IM STILL NEW AT IT... 3X THE WORK BUT SOON AS I GET BETTER...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

got some time finally to throw this up here going to rest for a couple days then back ta the bench :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

nice caddy bro...


----------



## Siim123

X2 Loving the color!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 11 2009, 07:52 AM~15323321
> *got some time finally to throw this up here going to rest for a couple days then back ta the bench :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 11 2009, 05:52 AM~15323321
> *got some time finally to throw this up here going to rest for a couple days then back ta the bench :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean build!!


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 11 2009, 05:52 AM~15323321
> *got some time finally to throw this up here going to rest for a couple days then back ta the bench :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



omg this caddy is sick looking.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 11 2009, 08:52 AM~15323321
> *got some time finally to throw this up here going to rest for a couple days then back ta the bench :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE THE CURB FEELERS.


----------



## modelsbyroni

.


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 11 2009, 04:02 PM~15325742
> *LIKE THE CURB FEELERS.
> *


X2 NICE DETAIL BRO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

lookin good fellas!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

al lil bit of somethin on the bench--kitbashing a balwin motion with a Z28


----------



## BODINE




----------



## PIGEON

NICE BLUE AND YELLOW CADDYS


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Marcos Cruz_@Sep 30 2009, 02:22 PM~15229352
> *1933 Caddy by Italeri!!!
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


very nice i like. been thinking bout doing one of these myself i think i got 4-5 kits like this :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 11 2009, 06:04 PM~15325752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


Clean builds man!


----------



## INTHABLOOD

rescued ranger


----------



## Mr Biggs

All these rides are looking good homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

finished these up today.


----------



## Kirby




----------



## meehan1

really like this models,
what are they called and where could I get them?


----------



## meehan1

also like this..


----------



## meehan1

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 9 2009, 03:39 AM~13832263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh my, this is really what im looking for to put my cars into..
i would really love to know where you get this?
please reply.


----------



## regalistic

chris has been off line you a while..... but i can tell you that he scratch built it.


----------



## meehan1

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 22 2009, 04:17 PM~15433469
> *chris has been off line you a while..... but i can tell you that he scratch built it.
> *


it is really cool layed out.
would love to be able to do something like this


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by meehan1_@Oct 22 2009, 12:22 PM~15433526
> *it is really cool layed out.
> would love to be able to do something like this
> *


you can , go to the local art suppply store and buy a sheet of foamcore(just a buck or 2) and be creative.


----------



## Siim123

:biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

Super nice Slim


----------



## rookiefromcali

nice six deuce......i really like the paint scheme..>!!!!!


----------



## Siim123

Thanks brothers :biggrin:


----------



## meehan1

regalistic, do u no what the other cars are im my previos post


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: that 62 is HOT i love the paint and the plaque :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHAT UP MY BROTHERS............. :wave:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 12:55 AM~15452497
> *Drunk!!!! :biggrin: :420: :wave:*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 24 2009, 01:00 AM~15452510
> *Drunk!!!! :biggrin:  :420:  :wave:
> *


I JUST HAD A FEW, AND A FATTY. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 01:01 AM~15452513
> *I JUST HAD A FEW, AND A FATTY.  :biggrin:
> *


Work it out big dogg. Im off that yac. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 09:55 AM~15452497
> *WHAT UP MY BROTHERS............. :wave:
> *


Just woke up, its 11am here :biggrin: And ITS SCHOOL BREAK!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Time to put some time in modeling


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 24 2009, 01:06 AM~15452518
> *Work it out big dogg. Im off that yac. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA I just a long ass week next monday, im going to S.F. for a few days. then to Vegas then make it back in time for the Merced show. 

Siim handle it bro. thats what im doing right now.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 01:10 AM~15452524
> *HAHAHA I just a long ass week next monday, im going to S.F. for a few days. then to Vegas then make it back in time for the Merced show.
> 
> Siim handle it bro. thats what im doing right now.
> *


When is Merced?


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 24 2009, 01:06 AM~15452518
> *Work it out big dogg. Im off that yac. :biggrin:
> *


i wish i was off that yac.....but this is what im drinkin...lol. i got to get to building tommorrow..!...im behind EVERYBODY..!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 01:01 AM~15452513
> *I JUST HAD A FEW, AND A FATTY.  :biggrin:
> *



LOL. DOES THAT MEAN A FAT "GIRL" OR A BOB MARLEY FATTIE...LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 24 2009, 01:14 AM~15452531
> *When is Merced?
> *


The 7th of Nov. Me, Chris, Roger, Al for sure so far. Are you down?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 02:21 AM~15452544
> *The 7th of Nov.  Me, Chris, Roger, Al for sure so far. Are you down?
> *


I'M PUTTING IN MY REQUEST BROTHER!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Oct 24 2009, 01:18 AM~15452538
> *LOL. DOES THAT MEAN A FAT "GIRL" OR A BOB MARLEY FATTIE...LOL
> *


Come on dog, when have you ever seen me with a Gordita. Thats a No No in my book. 120 and 5'9 is the biggest. Oh and nothing older then 30.  Unless she is fine, or a bad ass MILF. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 24 2009, 01:24 AM~15452550
> *I'M PUTTING IN MY REQUEST BROTHER!
> *


That would be cool if you can make it Primo.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 02:26 AM~15452555
> *That would be cool if you can make it Primo.
> *


I'LL GET IT OFF TEACHER!! COUNT ON ME BEING THEIR FAMILY!! 
I ALREADY EMAILED MY BOSS'S WITH THE DAY'S OFF I NEED!!


----------



## Siim123

Just packed my airbrush and interior and some chassis parts of my next 63 lowlow, will do some airbrushing today at countryside :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

So we got shows on

nov 1st
nov 7th
BBQ nov 14th
nov 22nd

I need extra $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 24 2009, 02:20 AM~15452629
> *So we got shows on
> 
> nov 1st
> nov 7th
> BBQ nov 14th
> nov 22nd
> 
> I need extra $$$$  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 12:21 AM~15452544
> *The 7th of Nov.  Me, Chris, Roger, Al for sure so far. Are you down?
> *


Biggs got any more info about the merced show?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 01:21 AM~15452544
> *The 7th of Nov.  Me, Chris, Roger, Al for sure so far. Are you down?
> *


Hey you guys are coming up to Al's. I'll tell Susan to buy four times the amount of food she usually gets. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 24 2009, 09:58 AM~15453883
> *Hey you guys are coming up to Al's. I'll tell Susan to buy four times the amount of food she usually gets. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: It already sounds like a good show :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

the theme for his show is 40,s 50,s 60,s ford chevy dodge just to let the homies know


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 24 2009, 10:22 AM~15454014
> *the theme for his show is 40,s 50,s 60,s ford chevy dodge just to let the homies know
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 24 2009, 02:20 AM~15452629
> *So we got shows on
> 
> nov 1st
> nov 7th
> BBQ nov 14th
> nov 22nd
> 
> I need extra $$$$  :biggrin:
> *


Probably will only be able to make it out to the Victorville show. And still not sure about that. Oh well, I can use the cash right now.


----------



## Jantrix

Just a quick shout out to my M.C.B.A. and Dynasty brothers. We have landed on our feet post-layoff and I've got a new better job but we are living with family in Tampa at the moment so no building. Should have our own place in a month or so. I'll be around when I can. Ya'll be cool.


----------



## modelsbyroni

.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 01:25 AM~15452551
> *Come on dog, when have you ever seen me with a Gordita. Thats a No No in my book. 120 and 5'9 is the biggest. Oh and nothing older then 30.   Unless she is fine, or a bad ass MILF. :biggrin:
> *



one word Primo......

chunky peanut butter finger......................... :barf:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 25 2009, 03:30 PM~15461981
> *one word Primo......
> 
> chunky peanut butter finger......................... :barf:
> *


Thats why no more gorditas for me. I learned my lesson. But some guys never do, and still hit them ORCA's.


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 22 2009, 09:17 AM~15433469
> *chris has been off line you a while..... but i can tell you that he scratch built it.
> *



thanks E.. and i just got my net back on so im back


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 29 2009, 05:46 PM~15505896
> *thanks E..  and i just got my net back on so im back
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Well here's my first build since joining the fam.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

love the color choice...actually looks pretty good with the headlights on it...

though i had to do mine with no headlights... the dremel in me had to cut em and do the shaved look


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## chris mineer

ive got about 20 or so to post still


----------



## chris mineer

hailees


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Coupe`s and Z's_@Oct 29 2009, 05:11 PM~15507468
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## regalistic




----------



## chris mineer

looks good e..



















more of these 2 in my trend


----------



## lowridermodels

rides lookin good up in here!


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## ElRafa

She is lookin good brother^^^^^^


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 2 2010, 03:09 PM~16164012
> *She is lookin good brother^^^^^^
> *


x-2


----------



## modelsbyroni

.


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 4 2009, 11:40 AM~15560332
> *looks good e..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more of these 2 in my trend
> *



s-10 is f'n sick....where do i find one of those?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 2 2010, 07:32 PM~16164646
> *s-10 is f'n sick....where do i find one of those?
> *


perrys resin has em... $35 i think, cab, frame, int.


----------



## MARINATE

Desert Scale Classic
April 2010 
S M T W T F S 
1 2 3 
4 5 6 7 8 9 10 
11 12 13 14 15 16 17 
18 19 20 21 22 23 24 
25 26 27 28 29 30 


Sat, 4/24/2010 - Sat, 4/24/2010
Categories
Competitions, Show, Swap Meets 
Location
Postal Workers Social Hall
3720 W. Greenway Rd.
Phoenix, AZ 85053
United States 
Times
9:00 AM to 5:00 PM 
Admission Fees
Spectators and swap meet are free. $12 for the first five models. $1 for each additional model. 
Description
27 classes with 1st through 3rd place awards. Six master awards. Raffle prizes, kids make & take, project and display tables, seminars. 
Additional Information
None 
Contact Information
Contact: Bernie Kankiewicz, 602-485-5822
email: [email protected] 


Post an update for this event


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 29 2009, 09:01 PM~15509302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that wagon is nice.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 13 2010, 01:40 PM~16279031
> *Desert Scale Classic
> April 2010
> S M T W T F S
> 1 2 3
> 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
> 11 12 13 14 15 16 17
> 18 19 20 21 22 23 24
> 25 26 27 28 29 30
> 
> 
> Sat, 4/24/2010 - Sat, 4/24/2010
> Categories
> Competitions, Show, Swap Meets
> Location
> Postal Workers Social Hall
> 3720 W. Greenway Rd.
> Phoenix, AZ 85053
> United States
> Times
> 
> 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM
> Admission Fees
> Spectators and swap meet are free. $12 for the first five models. $1 for each additional model.
> Description
> 27 classes with 1st through 3rd place awards. Six master awards. Raffle prizes, kids make & take, project and display tables, seminars.
> Additional Information
> None
> Contact Information
> Contact: Bernie Kankiewicz, 602-485-5822
> email: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Post an update for this event
> *


who is going :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## pancho1969

^^ :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Nice build Low.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 22 2010, 11:20 PM~16382606
> *Nice build Low.
> *


see bro. I dont just like gold. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

1st one for 2010 :biggrin: 
















































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 24 2010, 02:19 PM~16395263
> *1st one for 2010  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice 58 :wow:


----------



## Pokey

Very nice '58!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 24 2010, 02:34 PM~16395851
> *Very nice '58!
> *


x2! :wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKIN GOOD BROS.


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas keep them coming :thumbsup:?

Here's my first for 2010. Check my thread for more pics :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 24 2010, 03:19 PM~16395263
> *1st one for 2010  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



 nice work


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 24 2010, 10:03 PM~16399895
> *Builds are lookin good fellas keep them coming :thumbsup:?
> 
> Here's my first for 2010. Check my thread for more pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: I'm feelin' this


----------



## ElRafa

Thanks for compa fellas pancho that regal is sick bro


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks luxman and rafa :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Somethin quick.


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet :wow:


----------



## ElRafa

:biggrin: Reppin M.C.B.A.


----------



## rookiefromcali

hell yeah.


----------



## RaiderPride

never posted up finished pics of the 2006 Camaro in the finished rides


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Mr.1/16th

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

Mini plaques are done.Got to my topic and check them out.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16654924


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 18 2010, 07:53 PM~16654976
> *Mini plaques are done.Got to my topic and check them out.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16654924
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 30 2010, 11:37 PM~16464786
> *never posted up finished pics of the 2006 Camaro in the finished rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 31 2010, 07:37 AM~16464786
> *never posted up finished pics of the 2006 Camaro in the finished rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats nice ride bro!


----------



## kustombuilder

Whats up fellas.I still have a few MCBA mini plaques left.I might not make more for awhile since people are not buying them so get them while you can.


----------



## pancho1969

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS DON'T FORGET THERE IS A M.C.B.A. SITE THAT Y'ALL SHOULD BE CHECKING OUT. THERE'S VOTING POLLS GOING ON WITH ONLY 11 VOTES In 3 DAYS ??? . I NO THERE IS MORE MEMBERS THEN THAT


----------



## RaiderPride

x2


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 20 2010, 04:37 PM~16672132
> *Thats nice ride bro!
> *


thanks, last show judges thought it was a diecast........


----------



## pancho1969

Don't no if I posted the link rite but y'all mcba builders should be posting your work there too ita pretty dead over there 


http://www.mcbafamily.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## BODINE

whatcha workin on ?


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 23 2010, 01:02 PM~16974625
> *whatcha workin on ?
> *


 :dunno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :0 liking what i c


----------



## ElRafa

Thanks


----------



## Siim123




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 30 2010, 09:37 PM~16464786
> *never posted up finished pics of the 2006 Camaro in the finished rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, did that motor come with that kit? :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2010, 12:10 PM~17008521
> *looks good, did that motor come with that kit?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, it's a box stock build


----------



## RaiderPride

64 LowRod.........


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 27 2010, 04:32 PM~17017864
> *64 LowRod.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow bro this is awesome! :biggrin: 

is that a c5r engine in there?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 27 2010, 04:32 PM~17017864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






Absolutly SICK!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 27 2010, 03:32 PM~17017864
> *64 LowRod.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn homie that bitch looks mean


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 27 2010, 02:32 PM~17017864
> *64 LowRod.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




holy shit!!!! :wow: :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## BODINE

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 27 2010, 02:56 PM~17017953
> *wow bro this is awesome!  :biggrin:
> 
> is that a c5r engine in there?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 27 2010, 02:32 PM~17017864
> *64 LowRod.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride

thanks for the comments. Next 64 will be all opened up with a candy paint job....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

can't wait to see it! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE LOWROD.


----------



## gseeds

is that what i think it is ? dual motors ? or m i wrong? still thats bad ass !!great idea, rest is also looking good !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

nice detail on this, super clean build !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 29 2010, 11:13 PM~17040871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that what i think it is ? dual motors ? or m i wrong?  still  thats bad ass !!great idea, rest is also looking good !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks Gary. No it's not dual motors, it's the Corvette Z06 motor with dual intake plenums.


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 29 2010, 11:20 PM~17040923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice detail on this, super clean build !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks G, 1st time doing patterns, not the best but practice makes perfect


----------



## calaveras73

CRYSTAL BLUE PERSUATION


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Mothers Day from Dynasty M.C.C. to all of the members mothers !


----------



## pancho1969

http://www.mcbafamily.proboards.com/index....read=508&page=1


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i guess i got some new builds to post it up in here !


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

That VW is sick!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## calaveras73

^^ :nicoderm: Sick builds !! last pic looks like hot import nights! uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 28 2010, 01:43 PM~17634311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick builds. the last one with all the GTR's is cool.


----------



## pancho1969

http://www.mcbafamily.proboards.com/index....read=518&page=4


----------



## Tonioseven

A few older builds...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

after seeing that flip flop GT-R, thats what got me into spraying that color..love that one man!


----------



## importmadness

> this is sick... where did u get all the decal at.. i love that mugen valve cover.


----------



## modelsbyroni

.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 15 2010, 07:38 PM~17796808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


lol looks like the twin to mine lol. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 15 2010, 08:41 PM~17796848
> *lol looks like the twin to mine lol. :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH. MO PIX ON MCBA.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 15 2010, 08:51 PM~17796914
> *OH YEAH. MO PIX ON MCBA.
> *


 :0 I WANNA SEE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet Rides fellas


----------



## ElRafa

:biggrin: 
















Don't know if I posted this one



































:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 28 2010, 12:43 PM~17634311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got some nice builds here Tonioseven :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

alot of nice builds


----------



## BiggC




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 22 2010, 06:18 PM~17859000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 23 2010, 10:18 AM~17859000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 clean and detailed build,i like the colour combo :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 23 2010, 03:50 AM~17863635
> * clean and detailed build,i like the colour combo  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 22 2010, 07:18 PM~17859000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2010, 01:08 PM~18369972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



like the decals :cheesy: 





AZ DONT SLEEP!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 28 2010, 04:43 PM~17634311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some cold builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas




----------



## pina's LRM replica

there are some sick builds up in here much love an props to you all! :wow:


----------



## undercoverimpala

JUST WANTED TO GIVE ALL MCBA MEMEBERS A HEADS UP WE HAVE THE POLLS FOR THE SUMMER TIME BUILD OFF POSTED UP ON OUR SITE........ HOPE EVERYONE VOTES!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

Dont forget to vote on both polls there is the 66 build off and the lowrod build off here are the links fo its easy to find.......... 

http://www.mcbafamily.proboards.com/index....play&thread=602



http://www.mcbafamily.proboards.com/index....play&thread=600


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i PLACED MY VOTES !


----------



## Models IV Life

ME TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

I dont want to talk shit here but I have to ask. 

Few days ago I posted a topic in MCBA forum, that I would like to come out of the club because I dont feel I belong to the club thing because i live so far away, and then BANG!! "you have been banned from this forum". And thats it? No goodbye?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 10 2010, 04:24 AM~18532256
> *I dont want to talk shit here but I have to ask.
> 
> Few days ago I posted a topic in MCBA forum, that I would like to come out of the club because I dont feel I belong to the club thing because i live so far away, and then BANG!! "you have been banned from this forum". And thats it? No goodbye?
> *


 :wow: that does suck siim did u see the comment I left for u?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 10 2010, 09:09 AM~18532629
> *:wow: that does suck siim did u see the comment I left for u?
> *


I couldn't even find the post ! Sorry you feel this Siim but the only that knows where you should be is you ! Best of luck to you and please keep building !


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2010, 06:26 AM~18532683
> *I  couldn't  even  find  the  post  !  Sorry  you  feel  this  Siim  but  the  only  that  knows  where    you  should  be  is  you !  Best  of  luck  to you  and  please  keep  building !
> *


Yea I noticed they got deleted :dunno:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 10 2010, 05:09 PM~18532629
> *:wow: that does suck siim did u see the comment I left for u?
> *


Nah I didnt see anything, next day I checked the forum I was banned.



I dont feel offended or anything, just that the ban was bit of a surprise for me.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 10 2010, 06:46 AM~18532782
> *Nah I didnt see anything, next day I checked the forum I was banned.
> I dont feel offended or anything, just that the ban was bit of a surprise for me.
> *


I just said it sucks your leaving the club and I hope everything works out for you


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 10 2010, 07:24 AM~18532256
> *I dont want to talk shit here but I have to ask.
> 
> Few days ago I posted a topic in MCBA forum, that I would like to come out of the club because I dont feel I belong to the club thing because i live so far away, and then BANG!! "you have been banned from this forum". And thats it? No goodbye?
> *



ya i know what your saying..


----------



## chris mineer

all ya an if you sent them money for a shirt and stikers you wont get neter 1 back


----------



## Siim123

I mean I dont want to cause trouble here. I just felt like I am no club-type of person, in time I realized that I prefer building on my own.
There's nothing wrong with the MCBA as I said in forum, its very very cool club, but I just want to be on my own.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 10 2010, 04:24 AM~18532256
> *I dont want to talk shit here but I have to ask.
> 
> Few days ago I posted a topic in MCBA forum, that I would like to come out of the club because I dont feel I belong to the club thing because i live so far away, and then BANG!! "you have been banned from this forum". And thats it? No goodbye?
> *


this is very simple Siim two days before you posted up your resignation dlo did his i spoke to dlo on the phone for two hrs trying to find out the reasons why he wanted to leave the club... it came down to things that were going on in his personal life. we spoke about you in that conversation and he let me know how you were feeling. just like i let dlo know that if you guys had a problem we have no way of knowing unless you speak up and nothing was ever said. i know the two hr call to florida from cali is going to cost me an arm and a leg and i could only imagine what a call to the your place would cost. you guys are big boys and talking to dlo proved it to me if you have your mind made up then there is no changing it. so when you posted up that you wanted to be solo all i could do was ban the two of you from the site becasue you both knew that the mcba site is only for members.... i wish you the best and we have no hard feeling. i hope you feel the same way....


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 10 2010, 08:11 AM~18533416
> *all ya an if you sent them money for a shirt and stikers you wont get neter 1 back
> *


and as for this comment chris im offended first of all you were given the option to get your shirt and stickers but you decided you didnt want them. and i sent you your money back if you didnt get it all you had to do was let me know...... i have always gave my number out to who ever wants it and anyone who has ever dealed with me knows im straight up....... send me a pm with your addy and ill resend it......


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 7 2010, 04:01 PM~18509361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is sick bAdgas :wow: :0


----------



## chris mineer

thats but i didnt get nothing.. i totaly understand about the ban..

(I WANT YOU TO SEND WHAT I PAYED FOR TO MINI......................)


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 11 2010, 01:52 AM~18535968
> *this is very simple Siim two days before you posted up your resignation dlo did his i spoke to dlo on the phone for two hrs trying to find out the reasons why he wanted to leave the club... it came down to things that were going on in his personal life. we spoke about you in that conversation and he let me know how you were feeling. just like i let dlo know that if you guys had a problem we have no way of knowing unless you speak up and nothing was ever said. i know the two hr call to florida from cali is going to cost me an arm and a leg and i could only imagine what a call to the your place would cost. you guys are big boys and talking to dlo proved it to me if you have your mind made up  then there is no changing it. so when you posted up that you wanted to be solo all i could do was ban the two of you from the site becasue you both knew that the mcba site is only for members.... i wish you the best and we have no hard feeling. i hope you feel the same way....
> *


Alright cool. 
I hope anyone doesnt have any hard feelings on me, I still hope to be friend with everybody in MCBA.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 10 2010, 06:52 PM~18535968
> *this is very simple Siim two days before you posted up your resignation dlo did his i spoke to dlo on the phone for two hrs trying to find out the reasons why he wanted to leave the club... it came down to things that were going on in NOW I'M GONNA GET BACK TO BUILDING!!*


----------



## danny chawps

tooooooooooo much reading :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 11 2010, 05:45 AM~18539623
> *
> 
> NOW I'M GONNA GET BACK TO BUILDING!!
> *


 You're good with me, bro


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 11 2010, 09:09 AM~18540037
> *You're good with me, bro
> *


X2


----------



## rookiefromcali

lol. WOW. :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 11 2010, 05:45 AM~18539623
> *HAVE FUN READING THIS. :uh:
> 
> These things are bugging me. First I didnt leave MCBA cause of my personal life. I have had a few problems lately but nothing that I cant handle. Like you said I'm a BIG BOY. :biggrin:  I did say that maybe it helped me decide to roll solo, but it was about the club and not fitting into it. I didnt think it was anyone else's business besides the club so I posted what I had to say on the MCBA site, and wasnt gonna say shit here.
> 
> Nothing was ever said. I did tell one of the "Chairman" thats a friend and thought maybe he would say something to the other "Chairman". Nothing. Since that got no response other than a, I feel the same way, I tried to get into the conversation with BODINE our eastern U.S. "Chairman". NOW on BODINE's defense I never did get to the point of telling him I was thinking about leaving, But that was partly because the last time I wrote him he never wrote back. Then I tried the same deal with Biggs. I wanted to buy a kit and after I bought one from his Ebay store last tme he said I should have let him know and I would get a MCBA member discount. I tried to let him know I wanted the kit and then wrote about the MCBA shirt and that I wanted one. I told myself if he didnt write me back and he just ignored it I was done. After a few weeks I just said fuck it, but still felt like maybe it was just me cause there are a shitload of cool guys in this club. I thought about it for a few more weeks. So, Nothing was said, yes it was and no it wasnt. It was said but not to the big doggs cause I just got brushed off. IMO.
> 
> After I wrote a short post about me leaving and no disrepect but I was wanting to be solo. You asked why, and I said what I said because I felt like it had to be said so if there was anyone who felt the same way I did the top doggs could talk with those guys and maybe get rhe club right. I did TELL you about Siim feeling the same way and I said it thinking that maybe he would stay if you or one of the big doggs would make him want to stay. BUT you just ignored it. He is his own person so why would you automatically think just because I had my mind made up that he would just have his made up too? Especially since I told you, you should talk to him. He went back to the site just to see if maybe some one responed to his thread and he was already locked out. And now everyones saying the posts from me and Siim were erased. Why? you told me you wouldnt erase them just incase someone felt the same way they could see it, reply, and maybe they could be talked to also. What are you gonna tell other members if they ask why we left? That we had personal problems? Why not just let them rad it for themselves instead of sweeping it under the rug?
> 
> I still have my posts from the MCBA site that I wrote saying I was leaving and then sayin why. If the other MCBA member would like me to post it here I will, But only if the club members want it (like I said in my original post on the MCBA site, I posted it there because it wasnt anyone else's business, but the clubs. And thats why I never posted it on LIL.). I just think its funny how we were supposed to be a FAMILY, once MCBA always MCBA. Then i say I'm gonna leave and more than likely wont come back but I wanted that post to stay up. You said OK everything I posted will stay on the forum. Now the main one that needed to stay up to possibly help the club is erased. (I bet my build posts are still up). Family? That would be like a family member saying I'm leaving and not coming back, but I would like for you to hold on to my chair just in case. It might come in handy when someone needs it. Then the "Family" says sure, We'll keep your whole room just how it is, just in case you want to come back, and then they slam the door in the leaving members face and throw out the chair. ( but keep the good stuff left behind)
> AND last but not least, I call you. So why would it cost you an arm and a leg? I thought if I made the call I had to pay for it. Sorry this is so long (talking to hydrohype must be wearing off on me. Sup Hydro!). Once again, as I said on the MCBA forum, NO DISRESPECT, but I'm out. I have a few MCBA members that are good friends and I hope that wont change. Also I'm not trying to drag anyone's name through the mud. I'm just making it all clear and getting the facts straight. I'm done and out of MCBA. Glad I was a part of it and Glad I am out now. I hope everyone in MCBA will get the club right for all the members and I hope to keep seein all of your bad ass builds.
> 
> NOW I'M GONNA GET BACK TO BUILDING!!
> *



MY RESPONSE IS BASED OFF MY OWN AND IS NOT A REELECTION OF MCBA IN ANYWAY ! 

Darren you know i have faced my problems in life the last 2 years and the twins been keeping me busy as hell ! So i my self have had little take on the club here lately and have failed in taking part on the web site for the club but i do check in ! But to say that your leaving cause of feeling ignored is soft ! 

Fuck bro i'm the MIDWEST captain not a chairman but i haven't heard from you in 8 months ! I haven't talked to Biggs in a year and the last time i talked to Rich had to be a few months ago ! Hell Marinate i was talking to everyday and yet now i haven't heard from him since 08 ! WE ALL GOT SHIT GOING ON ! And i my belief we got to big and to f ar apart as a club to make personal contact on a daily bases ! 

Back i n 06 when it was just a hand full of us on the LAY IT LOW site hell we talked to each other everyday ! WE HAD THE TIME AND WE WERE A SMALLER FAMILY ! Not everything is positive with growth ! 

Only you and Siim can deicide what you guys need to do and you both have done that ! You know i support the call of the club cause thats their rules site in place for the site  but i make my own choice with who i have as freinds so you know it from me were cool ! Just cause your not in MCBA it won't change ! 

The hobby to me is that you are building! learning!sharing!and keeping it growing ! Its not about what club you are or are not apart of !


----------



## badgas

WHIT THE HELL IS GOING ON. :dunno:  :dunno:  :banghead: hno:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Thanks Guys and Trust me when I say this I dont have any problems with any MCBA guys. I just wanted to be solo. 

Mini, You misunderstood what I was trying say. I didnt feel ignored, I WAS ignored. I didnt write you about all of this because of the fact I knew you had shit going on and didnt want to bug you with it. So I told another chairman, and then tried to talk with another, but that didnt get far. Then on the MCBA site i wrote biggs and for months never got a fuck you or nothin. The thing is if you wrote one of these guys and got the same shit I did, you would probably feel just like I do. But Siim wanted to leave on his own and said he felt the same way I did. He was ignored plain as day. I had the chance to get at least a reply, he didnt. That sucked because I felt like they could have given him the same chance as me. I expected to be locked of the site immediately but they gave me a few days. Siim was shocked because no one said jack shit to him. Just erased the threads and locked him out.

Your right about mcba being too big, and I wrote what I wrote on the MCBA site mainly to try and help them realize that. If thats soft then I'm cool with that, but at least I'm saying what I think should be said bro. You know you and I are cool as fuck regardless of any club, and I'm always here to help, build, learn and be a friend to all you cats in this hobby. I'm not MCBA no more so I wont be whoring up this thread anymore. If someone wants to write me about this you can write it in a pm or in my thread. 


:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 11 2010, 02:45 AM~18539623
> *HAVE FUN READING THIS. :uh:
> 
> These things are bugging me. First I didnt leave MCBA cause of my personal life. I have had a few problems lately but nothing that I cant handle. Like you said I'm a BIG BOY. :biggrin:  I did say that maybe it helped me decide to roll solo, but it was about the club and not fitting into it. I didnt think it was anyone else's business besides the club so I posted what I had to say on the MCBA site, and wasnt gonna say shit here.
> 
> Nothing was ever said. I did tell one of the "Chairman" thats a friend and thought maybe he would say something to the other "Chairman". Nothing. Since that got no response other than a, I feel the same way, I tried to get into the conversation with BODINE our eastern U.S. "Chairman". NOW on BODINE's defense I never did get to the point of telling him I was thinking about leaving, But that was partly because the last time I wrote him he never wrote back. Then I tried the same deal with Biggs. I wanted to buy a kit and after I bought one from his Ebay store last tme he said I should have let him know and I would get a MCBA member discount. I tried to let him know I wanted the kit and then wrote about the MCBA shirt and that I wanted one. I told myself if he didnt write me back and he just ignored it I was done. After a few weeks I just said fuck it, but still felt like maybe it was just me cause there are a shitload of cool guys in this club. I thought about it for a few more weeks. So, Nothing was said, yes it was and no it wasnt. It was said but not to the big doggs cause I just got brushed off. IMO.
> 
> After I wrote a short post about me leaving and no disrepect but I was wanting to be solo. You asked why, and I said what I said because I felt like it had to be said so if there was anyone who felt the same way I did the top doggs could talk with those guys and maybe get rhe club right. I did TELL you about Siim feeling the same way and I said it thinking that maybe he would stay if you or one of the big doggs would make him want to stay. BUT you just ignored it. He is his own person so why would you automatically think just because I had my mind made up that he would just have his made up too? Especially since I told you, you should talk to him. He went back to the site just to see if maybe some one responed to his thread and he was already locked out. And now everyones saying the posts from me and Siim were erased. Why? you told me you wouldnt erase them just incase someone felt the same way they could see it, reply, and maybe they could be talked to also. What are you gonna tell other members if they ask why we left? That we had personal problems? Why not just let them rad it for themselves instead of sweeping it under the rug?
> 
> I still have my posts from the MCBA site that I wrote saying I was leaving and then sayin why. If the other MCBA member would like me to post it here I will, But only if the club members want it (like I said in my original post on the MCBA site, I posted it there because it wasnt anyone else's business, but the clubs. And thats why I never posted it on LIL.). I just think its funny how we were supposed to be a FAMILY, once MCBA always MCBA. Then i say I'm gonna leave and more than likely wont come back but I wanted that post to stay up. You said OK everything I posted will stay on the forum. Now the main one that needed to stay up to possibly help the club is erased. (I bet my build posts are still up). Family? That would be like a family member saying I'm leaving and not coming back, but I would like for you to hold on to my chair just in case. It might come in handy when someone needs it. Then the "Family" says sure, We'll keep your whole room just how it is, just in case you want to come back, and then they slam the door in the leaving members face and throw out the chair. ( but keep the good stuff left behind)
> AND last but not least, I call you. So why would it cost you an arm and a leg? I thought if I made the call I had to pay for it. Sorry this is so long (talking to hydrohype must be wearing off on me. Sup Hydro!). Once again, as I said on the MCBA forum, NO DISRESPECT, but I'm out. I have a few MCBA members that are good friends and I hope that wont change. Also I'm not trying to drag anyone's name through the mud. I'm just making it all clear and getting the facts straight. I'm done and out of MCBA. Glad I was a part of it and Glad I am out now. I hope everyone in MCBA will get the club right for all the members and I hope to keep seein all of your bad ass builds.
> 
> NOW I'M GONNA GET BACK TO BUILDING!!
> *




i didnt erase what you guys wrote and i dont have to go telling people why you guys left you guys did that on your own..... i wish you guys the best and like you said, time to get back to building..... i wish you guys the best and like i told you when we spoke you have my # i dont have hard feelings anything i can help with just let me know.......and a side note i looked at my phone bill the call we had cost me 18.32 but i dont care your a cool guy and it was nice talking to you. next time before you post up on lil call me if something that i wrote bugged you.......


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 11 2010, 02:33 PM~18541455
> *i didnt erase what you guys wrote and i dont have to go telling people why you guys left you guys did that on your own..... i wish you guys the best and like you said, time to get back to building..... i wish you guys the best and like i told you when we spoke you have my # i dont have hard feelings anything i can help with just let me know.......and a side note i looked at my phone bill the call we had cost me 18.32 but i dont care your a cool guy and it was nice talking to you. next time before you post up on lil call me if something that i wrote bugged you.......
> *




Its all good bro, and that was my point all along. I wouldnt know if the threads really were erased or not but it seemed like they were because people couldnt find them anymore. I didnt know you would be charged for a call i made to you but I appologize.There is no hard feelings here neither But I did try to say something before I just left and because mcba is so scattered I had no clue who I really needed to talk to. I just wanted to get that straight. I am sorry for wastin space on the clubs thread. PEACE.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Mr Biggs

All the rides are Looking good fellas, keep up the good work.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 23 2010, 10:24 PM~18648209
> *All the rides are Looking good fellas, keep up the good work.
> *



:squint: do my eyes decieve me :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

Damn. I come back to this? Some things never change. I was gone dealing with personal shit and sorry for everyone for just disappearing for almost 5 months. 
Guess I have to get up to speed on what's going on and who's doing what. 
Til then that's all I'm saying.


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 24 2010, 11:46 AM~18652298
> *Damn. I come back to this? Some things never change. I was gone dealing with personal shit and sorry for everyone for just disappearing  for almost 5 months.
> Guess I have to get up to speed on what's going on and who's doing what.
> Til then that's all I'm saying.
> *


GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 24 2010, 03:35 PM~18653117
> *GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


X2 !


----------



## MARINATE

*ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................

 

ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ! :biggrin: *


----------



## MKD904

MKD904 So Cal


----------



## DEUCES76

*Deuces76 Nor Cal *


----------



## undercoverimpala

UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 24 2010, 10:47 PM~18657044
> *ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 
> 
> 
> ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ! :biggrin:
> *



CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

* :biggrin: M.C.B.A TO THE MOTHERFUCKIN TOP  *


----------



## rookiefromcali

THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE...... :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Sep 25 2010, 12:18 AM~18657266
> *THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......  :ninja:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHR1S619

CHR1S619 SAN D13GO


----------



## CharlieK

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2010, 07:47 PM~18509242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Think I am in love


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm here


----------



## badgas

BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING. :thumbsup: uffin: :naughty:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 25 2010, 11:05 AM~18658412
> *BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING. :thumbsup:  uffin:  :naughty:
> *


Did you take the laptop to the bathroom??? :biggrin:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 25 2010, 11:15 AM~18658461
> *Did you take the laptop to the bathroom??? :biggrin:
> *


O YES WIRELESS. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

:wave: WHATS UP HOMIES!


----------



## ElRafa

ElRafa AZ in da House :wave: :wave:


----------



## modelsbyroni

MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by badgas+Sep 25 2010, 11:05 AM~18658412-->
> 
> 
> 
> BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING. :thumbsup:  uffin:  :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 11:15 AM~18658461
> *Did you take the laptop to the bathroom??? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-badgas_@Sep 25 2010, 11:33 AM~18658534
> *O YES WIRELESS. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2010, 11:22 AM~18658731
> *MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> *


BiggC


----------



## RaiderPride

RaiderPride Southern Cali


----------



## undercoverimpala

*ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................*

1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ! 
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal 
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE...... 
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING. 
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House 
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC 
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali


KEEP IT GOING FELLAS!!!!!


----------



## importmadness

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................

1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928


----------



## Smallz

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................

1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 25 2010, 02:11 PM~18660091
> *ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride      Southern Cali
> KEEP IT GOING FELLAS!!!!!
> *



u aint down to put inn some work right now  ....AZ AINT NEVER FELL OFF , WHERE U AT AZ


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 08:37 PM~18661761
> *u aint down to put inn some work right now   ....AZ AINT NEVER FELL OFF , WHERE U AT AZ
> *


GOTTA BE AT WORK AT 430 :angry:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 25 2010, 07:40 PM~18661775
> *GOTTA BE AT WORK AT 430 :angry:
> *



FOO ATLEAST GLUE A WHEEL BACK ON OR SOMETHING :twak: :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 08:41 PM~18661780
> *FOO ATLEAST GLUE A WHEEL BACK ON OR SOMETHING  :twak:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
POST PICS OF THE 3WAY CALABO  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 25 2010, 07:45 PM~18661798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> POST PICS OF THE 3WAY CALABO   :biggrin:
> *



I WILL , GOTTA GO GET SOME WINGS AND PIZZA FIRST ,


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 08:46 PM~18661806
> *I WILL , GOTTA GO GET SOME WINGS AND PIZZA FIRST  ,
> *


  GOOD LOOKING OUT TODAY....VEGAS HERE WE COME


----------



## pancho1969

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA


----------



## danny chawps

just got back from chebe hut , i had me a some ENDO :biggrin: :420: :420: and im bout to lay some patterns on this ls , painted by TATTMAN AND MARINATE , AND NOW ME  




























GOTTA KNOCK THE DUST OFF THIS G BODY


----------



## danny chawps

I MADE THE PICS SMALLER , BUT PHOTBUCKET IS BEING SLOW just bare with me SORRY


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 09:55 PM~18662209
> *just got back from chebe hut , i had me a some  ENDO  :biggrin:  :420:  :420: and im bout to lay some patterns on this ls , painted by TATMAN , AND NOW ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA KNOCK THE DUST OFF THIS G BODY
> *


*  TATMAN PAINTED, YOUR PATTERNS, I WILL DO THE REST  *


----------



## undercoverimpala

looks good fellas!!!!!


----------



## Bos82

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA


----------



## BODINE

Bodine 

pensacola, fl.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 08:55 PM~18662209
> *just got back from chebe hut , i had me a some  ENDO  :biggrin:  :420:  :420: and im bout to lay some patterns on this ls , painted by TATTMAN AND MARINATE , AND NOW ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA KNOCK THE DUST OFF THIS G BODY
> *


Fuckin sweet


----------



## undercoverimpala

*ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................*

1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
20. Bodine pensacola, fl.

Keep the ROLL CALL GOING FELLAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps

well thats it for now , gotta wake up early for our road trip  




























:420: :420:


----------



## pancho1969

Ah oh chawps is paintin again :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

:nicoderm:


----------



## c man

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 25 2010, 09:38 PM~18662435
> *ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
> 16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
> 17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
> 18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
> 19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
> *


20 chevyman :biggrin: so cal


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
20 chevyman :biggrin: so cal


HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

where is everyone else at ????


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
20 chevyman  :biggrin: so cal
21.HEARSE -  KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! 
22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

*ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................*

1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
20 chevyman  :biggrin: so cal
21.HEARSE -  KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! 
22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! :biggrin:
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 
thank you brothers keep it going!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2010, 11:57 PM~18679318
> *where is everyone else at ????
> *



faaaaaawken sleeeping ass muuuuufukas thats where


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 06:36 AM~18680089
> *faaaaaawken sleeeping ass muuuuufukas thats where
> *


You on them crackhead hours guey like this :run: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 28 2010, 10:52 AM~18681820
> *You on them crackhead hours guey like this :run:  :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## FrameDragger

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
20 chevyman :biggrin: so cal
21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! 
22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! :biggrin:


23. FrameDragger- SO CAL


----------



## Mr Biggs

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
20 chevyman :biggrin: so cal
21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! 
22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! :biggrin:
23. FrameDragger- SO CAL 
24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California


----------



## mad indian

Mad Indian. LA CA


----------



## mad indian

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 28 2010, 08:29 PM~18687575
> *ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
> 16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
> 17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
> 18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
> 19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
> 20 chevyman  :biggrin: so cal
> 21.HEARSE -  KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!!
> 22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! :biggrin:
> 23. FrameDragger- SO CAL
> 24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
> *


25. Mad Indian-LA CA


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SOmething new for the MCBA click !


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 25 2010, 11:37 PM~18662943
> *ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
> 16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
> 17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
> 18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
> 19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
> 20. Bodine pensacola, fl.
> 21. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
> Keep the ROLL CALL GOING FELLAS!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Sep 28 2010, 07:36 PM~18687675
> *25. Mad Indian-LA CA
> *


26.MarKy mArK SO CALI


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 10:39 AM~18930552
> *SOmething  new    for  the  MCBA  click !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that. really clean look to it.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 25 2010, 11:37 PM~18662943
> *ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
> 16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
> 17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
> 18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
> 19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
> 20. Bodine pensacola, fl.
> 21. MR BIGGS.....CALIF.
> Keep the ROLL CALL GOING FELLAS!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

All the rides are looking good brothers, keep up the good work, and putting it down.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 08:55 PM~18662209
> *just got back from chebe hut , i had me a some  ENDO  :biggrin:  :420:  :420: and im bout to lay some patterns on this ls , painted by TATTMAN AND MARINATE , AND NOW ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA KNOCK THE DUST OFF THIS G BODY
> *


Dam looking good Danny, took one from my book. :biggrin: Thats going to be sick. See you next Sunday


----------



## undercoverimpala

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
25. Mad Indian. LA CA
26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
27. MarKy mArK SO CALI 
28. Bodine pensacola, fl.


Keep the ROLL CALL GOING FELLAS!!!!!!!!

please copy the last list or quote the last guy. then take off the quote tabs


> from the beginning and the end. please review the list and make sure your on it. if not sign in............
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

HEY THERE MR BIGGS NEVER DID THANK YOU FOR THE GLUE AN KICKER AT THE TELEDO SHOW FOR MY 57 LOWRIDER THANKS ALOT MAN.. :thumbsup:
AN IT WAS NICE TO MEET YA!! SHIT YOU CAME ALONG WAYS FOR THE SHOW!! :wow: BUT IT WAS WELL WORTH IT.. YOU BUILDS WHER IN A LEAUGE OF THERE OWN.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 28 2010, 06:04 PM~18934525
> *ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
> 16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
> 17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
> 18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
> 19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
> 20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
> 21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
> 22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
> 23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
> 24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
> 25. Mad Indian. LA CA
> 26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
> 27. MarKy mArK SO CALI
> 28. Bodine pensacola, fl.
> 
> *


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 28 2010, 05:49 PM~18934418
> *Dam looking good Danny, took one from my book.  :biggrin: Thats going to be sick. See you next Sunday
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 3 2010, 06:47 AM~18974015
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## badgas

BADGAS M.C.B.A. all the way!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Just puttin' this one in here...


----------



## AJ128

That's one nice ride Tonio


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 3 2010, 08:46 AM~18974696
> *Just puttin' this one in here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats clean homie much props! :wow:


----------



## raystrey

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
25. Mad Indian. LA CA
26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
27. MarKy mArK SO CALI 
28. Bodine pensacola, fl.
29. RaiderPride, So Cali
30. Raystrey-- Juarez, mexico


----------



## Models IV Life

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
25. Mad Indian. LA CA
26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
27. MarKy mArK SO CALI
28. Bodine pensacola, fl.
29. RaiderPride, So Cali
30. Raystrey-- Juarez, mexico
31. Models IV Life---Ventura County


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Nov 3 2010, 07:47 AM~18974015-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BEEN TXTING YOU NO RESPONCE :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Nov 3 2010, 07:48 AM~18974021
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2010, 02:54 PM~18977258
> *BEEN TXTING YOU NO RESPONCE :angry:
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 tha faaawk rafa , roll call nikka  , rafa scared of strippers that guy :twak: nikka we snatching u up !


----------



## CHR1S619

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
25. Mad Indian. LA CA
26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
27. MarKy mArK SO CALI
28. Bodine pensacola, fl.
29. RaiderPride, So Cali
30. Raystrey-- Juarez, mexico
31. Models IV Life---Ventura County
32. Sancho619, San Diego CA
33. EC kustomz 619, San Diego CA

WELCOME 2 NEW MEMBERS TO MCBA


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 3 2010, 05:15 PM~18977911
> *ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
> 16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
> 17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
> 18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
> 19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
> 20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
> 21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
> 22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
> 23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
> 24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
> 25. Mad Indian. LA CA
> 26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
> 27. MarKy mArK SO CALI
> 28. Bodine pensacola, fl.
> 29. RaiderPride, So Cali
> 30. Raystrey-- Juarez, mexico
> 31. Models IV Life---Ventura County
> 32. Sancho619, San Diego CA
> 33. EC kustomz 619, San Diego CA
> 
> WELCOME 2 NEW MEMBERS TO MCBA
> *


welcome brothers to the family!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
2. MKD904 So Cal
3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
11. ElRafa AZ in da House
12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
14. BiggC
15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
25. Mad Indian. LA CA
26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
27. MarKy mArK SO CALI
28. Bodine pensacola, fl.
29. RaiderPride, So Cali
30. Raystrey-- Juarez, mexico
31. Models IV Life---Ventura County
32. Sancho619, San Diego CA
33. EC kustomz 619, San Diego CA

WELCOME 2 NEW MEMBERS TO MCBA

34. LUXMAN-AUGUSTA GEORGIA :biggrin:


----------



## sancho619

thanks


----------



## Mr Biggs

Welcome to the family. Looking good brothers, way to rep the M.C.B.A. Fam. I have 6 more prospects too.


----------



## mademan

> ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
> 16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
> 17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
> 18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
> 19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
> 20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
> 21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
> 22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
> 23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
> 24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
> 25. Mad Indian. LA CA
> 26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
> 27. MarKy mArK SO CALI
> 28. Bodine pensacola, fl.
> 29. RaiderPride, So Cali
> 30. Raystrey-- Juarez, mexico
> 31. Models IV Life---Ventura County
> 32. Sancho619, San Diego CA
> 33. EC kustomz 619, San Diego CA
> 34. LUXMAN-AUGUSTA GEORGIA :biggrin:
> 35. Mademan-Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## Bos82

Congrats on the two new members. Alex u ready to build me another jets car?


----------



## DEUCES76

congrats to the 2 new memebers welcome to the club guys


----------



## Tonioseven

Congratulations!


----------



## AJ128

Welcome Fellas


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2010, 02:54 PM~18977258
> *BEEN TXTING YOU NO RESPONCE :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 sorry bro had some shit I was dealin wit.


Welcome to all the new homies!!


----------



## drnitrus

> ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
> 16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
> 17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
> 18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
> 19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
> 20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
> 21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
> 22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
> 23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
> 24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
> 25. Mad Indian. LA CA
> 26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
> 27. MarKy mArK SO CALI
> 28. Bodine pensacola, fl.
> 29. RaiderPride, So Cali
> 30. Raystrey-- Juarez, mexico
> 31. Models IV Life---Ventura County
> 32. Sancho619, San Diego CA
> 33. EC kustomz 619, San Diego CA
> 34. LUXMAN-AUGUSTA GEORGIA :biggrin:
> 35. Mademan-Saskatchewan, Canada
> 36. DrNitrus--Sugar Land, TX
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
> 16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
> 17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
> 18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
> 19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
> 20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
> 21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
> 22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
> 23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
> 24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
> 25. Mad Indian. LA CA
> 26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
> 27. MarKy mArK SO CALI
> 28. Bodine pensacola, fl.
> 29. RaiderPride, So Cali
> 30. Raystrey-- Juarez, mexico
> 31. Models IV Life---Ventura County
> 32. Sancho619, San Diego CA
> 33. EC kustomz 619, San Diego CA
> 34. LUXMAN-AUGUSTA GEORGIA :biggrin:
> 35. Mademan-Saskatchewan, Canada
> 36. DrNitrus--Sugar Land, TX
> 
> 
> 
> Doc give me a call I got the same number. Need waco # I sent him a few letters and got them all back.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CasinoDreams

wats up big homies,, just want stop bye and give ya mad respect for building some hot ass wips, i was wondering around how much it would cost to make a replica of my pops cutlass that a jackstand car , it called pure elegance its a east coast car, but i always wanted to make one but dont have the skill tried it and failed lol .


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 3 2010, 07:15 PM~18977911
> *ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
> 16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
> 17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
> 18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
> 19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
> 20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
> 21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
> 22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
> 23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
> 24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
> 25. Mad Indian. LA CA
> 26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
> 27. MarKy mArK SO CALI
> 28. Bodine pensacola, fl.
> 29. RaiderPride, So Cali
> 30. Raystrey-- Juarez, mexico
> 31. Models IV Life---Ventura County
> WELCOME BROS. to M.C.B.A. BUILDING for a BETTER TOMORROW</span>*


----------



## badgas

Work on this 1 of 10. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 4 2010, 10:45 AM~18983391
> *Congratulations!
> *



X2 !


----------



## MARINATE

*TO MY LA BROTHERS, YOU GUYS HAVE A SAFE TRIP COMING DOWN.....CALL ME WHEN YOU GET IN TOWN...  *


----------



## modelsbyroni

.


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet  !!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 28 2010, 08:35 PM~19184791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

ITS A SHAME THIS IS ONLY NUMBER TWO FOR THIS YEAR . . .


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 29 2010, 07:46 AM~19188766
> *ITS A SHAME THIS IS ONLY NUMBER TWO FOR THIS YEAR . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sick Lux I am diggin that color


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 29 2010, 12:33 PM~19189616
> *Looks sick Lux I am diggin that color
> *



X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 5 2010, 06:08 AM~18992784
> *Work on this 1 of 10. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLLY SHIT THIS IS FUCKIN SICK BADGAS :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 29 2010, 10:33 AM~19189616
> *Looks sick Lux I am diggin that color
> *


its for sale!!!! asap  need christmas money lol


----------



## lowridermodels

HEY HOMIES IM STEPPING DOWN FROM MCBA,I FEEL I HAVE LET THE CLUB DOWN BY NOT BUILDING IN OVER A YEAR! I FEEL I AM A BAD MEMBER FOR LAGGING ON MY SHIPPING STATUS HERE ON LAYITLOW,I DONT WANT THE CLUB TO HAVE A BAD NAME,ITS COOL FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT AND ALL BUT I NEED A BREAK. SORRY FELLAS! MARKY MARK IS FLYING SOLO AND GOING TO BUILD WHEN I CAN! MY LIFE IS STARTING TO COME BACK UP THE LADDER FROM IT BEING ROCK BOTTOM AND I HAVE LOTS TO CONCENTRATE ON RIGHT NOW...TOO MUCH ON MY PLATE AND I NEED HANDLE MY BUISNESS! PEACE OUT AND THANK YOU MY FRIENDS!


ILL POST UP SOME BUILDS IN MY PROJECT THREAD WHEN I CAN!


----------



## undercoverimpala

sorry to hear marky mark but do what you have to do.... i wish you the best!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

x2


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 1 2010, 07:06 PM~19212105
> *sorry to hear marky mark but do what you have to do.... i wish you the best!!!
> *


2X


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 1 2010, 04:06 PM~19212105
> *sorry to hear marky mark but do what you have to do.... i wish you the best!!!
> *


 x2 bro..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 1 2010, 06:06 PM~19212105
> *sorry to hear marky mark but do what you have to do.... i wish you the best!!!
> *


X 2 ! Good luck bro !


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm:


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 28 2010, 05:48 PM~18934404
> *All the rides are looking good brothers, keep up the good work, and putting it down.
> *


whats up big guy. :biggrin: how u been bro? i havent heard from u in a coo minute now.....hope all is well in ur neck of the woods bro. :wave:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 3 2011, 05:04 AM~19488592
> *whats up big guy. :biggrin:  how u been bro? i havent heard from u in a coo minute now.....hope all is well in ur neck of the woods bro. :wave:
> *


M.C.B.A on the TOP!!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## badgas

Some thing new.


----------



## RaiderPride

Color looks good on the Monte.


----------



## mo customs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 3 2010, 04:49 AM~18973689
> *
> *


Mo customs


----------



## badgas

More pics. on the MC.


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 11 2011, 08:15 AM~19564569
> *Some thing new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookn good bro reminds me of a hotwheels that came out bak n the day called montezuma


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 17 2011, 06:22 AM~19618075
> *More pics. on the MC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there another one of them bad ass motors..lol... cars looking sweet badgas!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 17 2011, 06:22 AM~19618075
> *More pics. on the MC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 17 2011, 09:21 AM~19618222
> *lookn good bro  reminds me of a hotwheels that came out bak n the day called montezuma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got the same hotwheel. :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 17 2011, 11:59 AM~19619726
> *I got the same hotwheel. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

ScaleAuto Feb 2011


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 17 2011, 02:11 PM~19619833
> *ScaleAuto Feb 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Super Cool


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 17 2011, 01:11 PM~19619833
> *ScaleAuto Feb 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 17 2011, 01:11 PM~19619833
> *ScaleAuto Feb 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

my kind of ride, well done! :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride

Thanks guys. Surprised me on the photoshoot.


----------



## DEUCES76

congrats al on makin it in scaleauto mag


----------



## mo customs

Congratulating on mag I love that 64 bad ass one of my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs




----------



## mo customs




----------



## mo customs

Congrates all MCBA members at gnrs biggs win big congrates 


























Just a few


----------



## mo customs




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 1 2011, 12:08 AM~19751352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Camaro is bitchin.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats on the win big homie!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Congrates all MCBA members at gnrs biggs win big congrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now thats bad ass!! how cool is this picture!! congrats mr.biggs. :cheesy:
> an of course everyone else.


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by mo customs+Feb 1 2011, 12:02 AM~19751283-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrates all MCBA members at gnrs biggs win big congrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mo customs_@Feb 1 2011, 12:08 AM~19751352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :x: :x:


----------



## rollindeep408

Congrats fellas well deserved


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 1 2011, 09:17 AM~19755296
> *Congrats fellas well deserved
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: lookin bad ass as always!


----------



## Tonioseven

Congrats fellas!!!


----------



## importmadness

builds are lookin bad ass.. i know i havent been around much been takin care of family stuff and tryin to find a job... hopefully ill be back buildin soon..i still want to be in MCBA im just on a really long builders block..i need to get out of it soon.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

well i built my nephews 1/24th scale skyline for him :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

skyline looks sick nice work brother


----------



## owenart714

you should of droped the skyline a little more it would look even cleaner! good work!


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm lovin' that Skyline!!!


----------



## dig_derange

Nice Skyline!! very aggressive stance.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mo customs

Nomad Comming along


----------



## mo customs

Who going to nnl on sat?


----------



## dig_derange

photoetch looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## mo customs

Thanks man here r some more I'm finishing


----------



## mo customs

Thanks man here r some more I'm finishing


----------



## ElRafa

:wow: :wow: Pretty clean bro


----------



## badgas




----------



## mo customs

Wow bad ass man


----------



## mo customs

Wow bad ass man


----------



## ElRafa

x2 Wat he said that's wicked


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## RaiderPride

Very nice dually. Those wheels look good on it.


----------



## MKD904

Dually looks great....nice and clean.


----------



## Models IV Life

What up homies? Wanna congradulate Mr.Biggs & RaiderPride on their wins today in Ventura at Model Fest!! Nice seeing you guys again. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally finished a few more....


----------



## badgas

Nice work brothers.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[


----------



## RaiderPride

Nice work guys. Builds look clean.


----------



## richphotos

real clean builds


----------



## mo customs




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 16 2011, 09:21 AM~20106455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick Titan! was that the Jada 4x4?


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2011, 01:49 AM~20103555
> *finally finished a few more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 16 2011, 12:21 PM~20106455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Titan looks sweet.


----------



## mo customs

Thanks guys and nope not a 4x4 wish it came in plastic


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 16 2011, 11:21 AM~20106455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Likein this titan :0 
anybody know if they made an armada?


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## dyzcustoms

thats og right there


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 20 2011, 06:04 PM~20137018
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really clean Pancho!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 20 2011, 06:36 PM~20137366
> *thats og right there
> *


Nice 62. Love the color in it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2011, 11:09 AM~19958829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## mo customs




----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

My latest build.......


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2011, 04:22 PM~20211251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest build.......
> *


Homie thats real WICKED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 30 2011, 12:22 AM~20211251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest build.......
> *


Damn!! :0 :0


----------



## Smallz

Nice build Low. That shit is crazy!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 29 2011, 02:41 PM~20211396
> *Nice build Low. That shit is crazy!!!
> *


 :cheesy: WUSUP FOOO


----------



## richphotos

that dually is insane!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BADD ASS TRUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quote=LowandBeyond,Mar 29 2011, 11:22 AM~20211251










My latest build.......
/quote

:wow: :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride

TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond

Bump.


----------



## RaiderPride

Sick jeep


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 12 2011, 06:38 PM~20322100
> *Sick jeep
> *


 X 2 !


----------



## mo customs

wow bad ass jeep


----------



## badgas

M.C.B.A. Best of the Best! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## lonnie

badgas said:


> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 3 2010, 07:15 PM~18977911
> *ROLL CALL BROTHERS...................
> 1. ESE MARINATE CHECKIN IN FROM AZ!
> 2. MKD904 So Cal
> 3. Deuces76 Nor Cal
> 4. UNDERCOVERIMPALA LOS ANGELES CA.
> 5. CHAWPS IN THE HIIIIIZZY
> 6. THE ROOKIE IS HERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE......
> 7. CHR1S619 SAN D13GO
> 8. TONIOSEVEN FLORIDA
> 9. BADDGASS SITING AND SHITING.
> 10. TATMAN WHATS UP HOMIES!
> 11. ElRafa AZ in da House
> 12. MODELSBYRONI----CLEVELAND.
> 13. MINIDREAMS ------ INDEPENDENCE, MO --- 816
> 14. BiggC
> 15. RaiderPride Southern Cali
> 16. IMPORTMADNESS---LAKE HAVASU CITY,AZ---928
> 17. Smallz---Los Angeles, California
> 18. Pancho --- Stockton, CA
> 19. Bos82----San Diego, CA
> 20 chevyman biggrin.gif so cal
> 21.HEARSE - KANSAS CITY MISSOURI!!! cool.gif
> 22.Mr.1/16th San Diego 619! biggrin.gif
> 23. FrameDragger- SO CAL cool.gif
> 24. Mr Biggs- Los Angeles California
> 25. Mad Indian. LA CA
> 26. AJ128 ----CHINO,CA
> 27. MarKy mArK SO CALI
> 28. Bodine pensacola, fl.
> 29. RaiderPride, So Cali
> 30. Raystrey-- Juarez, mexico
> 31. Models IV Life---Ventura County
> 32. lonnie louisville,ky
> WELCOME BROS. to M.C.B.A. BUILDING for a BETTER TOMORROW</span>*
Click to expand...


----------



## RaiderPride

56 Chevy Del Ray convertible street rod









Aluminum rear wheel sleeves








Scratch built headers, valve covers, aircleaner, spark ug wires and holders.


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet!!


----------



## ElRafa

Got this one done.....
























































Outside shots


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice patterns


----------



## modelsbyroni

sweet paint job


----------



## sinicle

very clean build! great job rafa!


----------



## rollindeep408

Fuckin sick Rafa nice build


----------



## ElRafa

Thanks homies!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## MKD904




----------



## RaiderPride

Nice work up in here guys.


----------



## ElRafa

I'm tryin to keep up with you. Slick bomb mk


----------



## PHXKSTM

I love the lowrider in this thread great work guys. always come back to get ideas


----------



## ElRafa

What part of phx u from bro!


----------



## ricezart

Nice builds up in here :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM

ElRafa said:


> What part of phx u from bro!


Currently north bell and central. but im all over my model work is in glendale


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Tonioseven said:


> *Cobra Colors paint for the exterior, Testors paint for the interior, Hasegawa steering wheel, AMT wheels, Pegasus tires, Shabo whitewalls, Bare Metal Foil for the trim, flocking, & I think that's it. Thanks for lookin' :sunglasse *


----------



## CHEVYXXX

modelsbyroni said:


>


That's Bad !!


----------



## LGV-903

bad azz paintjob and detail NICE:worship:


----------



## LGV-903

MAD PROPS BRO LOVIN THE MC'S


MARINATE said:


>


----------



## cruzinlow

Rides are lookin sick my brothas...like alwayz...been awhile since i posted sum projectz up....think itz about time i come back ...haha ...watz good my M.C.B.A family


----------



## RaiderPride

Good to see you back on here. Post up what you have.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

finished the 1/8th scale 1:1 replica of "All Wrapped Up" for Big John of Rollerz Only San Antonio TX.


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

My God !!!!!!!!!!! That is a work of ART!


----------



## hocknberry

nice finish!! brings back good old memories of wrapped with envy hatching into all wrapped up! is there plans for the "new" vette build!?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Yup we have already talked about the new version and a all scratch built ? ? ? Project too.


----------



## bigdogg323

TO ALL THE MCBA MEMBERS HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride

65 Impala
"Sweet as Candy"


----------



## topd0gg

RaiderPride said:


> 65 Impala
> "Sweet as Candy"


That 65 is bad ass


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Be safe and have a God Blessed New Years homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!








*_


----------



## sinicle

TOP NOTCH WORK IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas




----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WOW ! very nice job !


----------



## MKD904

Hey mini, nice to see you back. Post up those builds that you finished that you put on facebook. Hope all is well.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DAMN IT ! Looking back in here i noticed unless my post got delete for some reason but i didn't post any builds in here in 2011! SHIT ! SORRY BROTHERS !

But here are the builds i belive i did in 2011 !


















































































































































I belive these are all my 2011 builds !


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

the good old days


----------

